# Any Runners On Here??



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Sep 2012)

Where?
What distance?
Road, 'Trail', or Fell-Races?

(Anyone local to me??)


----------



## captainhastings (1 Sep 2012)

I am in west wales and enjoy running. I am very slow and don't like crowds much so went from a half marathon too a 50 ultra which I enjoyed. Once I got the medal in the cupboard I then settled back too just knocking out 5-8 milers when ever I fancy it. I find running more fun when I am not following any sort of plan.
Saying that I would like too do a hundred before I leave the planet so one day will give my self a year of training and do one.
At the present time I don't want too commit too the training time needed
All my running is road


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (1 Sep 2012)

Was up til oct '10 when a cardiac issue started to make itself known.
Predominanly 5-10k runner at 22:50 and 47:28 respectively then tried a half -GNR -and did it in 1:51 so at 48 not too bad.
Unfortunately havent even able to get back into running but i am hoping to ... Eventually.


----------



## Herbie (1 Sep 2012)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Where?
> What distance?
> Road, 'Trail', or Fell-Races?
> 
> (Anyone local to me??)


 
I'm a bit of a lapsed runner...have done 4 marathons in my time..Edinburgh twice Dublin once and one in Aberdeen way back in 1985 and countless half marathons and 10k's...Cycling is much more enjojable and you can go further and stop for beer and stuff


----------



## DCLane (1 Sep 2012)

I'm hoping to in order to start doing tri's - used to run a lot many years ago.

However, I first need to sort out a decent pair of running shoes.


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Sep 2012)

I do my local Parkrun each week, and I do the occasional 10k organised run. The farthest I've ever run recreationally is 10 miles.

My PB for Parkrun is 26.59, so I'm not fast but I'm happy enough with that.

To anyone thinking about running, either getting started or returning after a lay off I cannot recommend Parkrun enough. The guys are fantastic, there are people of all ages and abilities, and the atmosphere is terrific.

Our course record is around 16 minutes, our oldest Parkrunner is 82 years old, and we even have a guy who does it on a unicycle some weeks


----------



## Hitchington (1 Sep 2012)

I go for a 5K "jog" three mornings a week. Does that make me a runner? Only just, maybe?


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Sep 2012)

Hitchington said:


> I go for a 5K "jog" three mornings a week. Does that make me a runner? Only just, maybe?


There are loads of Parkruns in the London area for you to have a crack at if you fancy it


----------



## Ludwig (1 Sep 2012)

Yes I was a keen runner for many years and did cross country, road races from 3 miles to 20 miles and I gues 10 milers and half marathons were my best distances. Also did the odd fell race and did a 10 mile race on Southport Beach. I also raced on the trach which was anything from 800 metres to 10k. The 800s were excruciating and the hardest of any races that I ever did. I could run for 20miles efortlesly in around 2 hours and would love to be able to get to that level of fitness again. I trained with a group of elite runners who took me up to quite a reasonable level that often meant finishing on the podium. I used to win all sorts of prizes including a bottle of whiskey on the road race circuit. I retired when I was about 35 but could try going back and seeing if I could do something like 10 miles in 1 hour. I would have to do abotu 50 miles a week traing and find a local group of runners and do some speed and hill reps and things like that. First thing I would need is a decent pair of trainers and have no idea how much a pair costs. My favourite pair of trainers was the Rebok Hexalite but they don't make them anymore. Anyway I had many great times as a runner and is a great way to keep fit and meet lots of interesting people.


----------



## Hitchington (1 Sep 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> There are loads of Parkruns in the London area for you to have a crack at if you fancy it


 
Three right near me. Thanks for the link, may do one of these...


----------



## Aperitif (2 Sep 2012)

I don't run, but a few of the FNRttC ers have experience. Zigzag (apart from doing 100k rides, PBP etc) has run the London Marathon in a rapid time, Wanda is a club runner, rich p...x-country stuff and thom is into the elite end of things, last known to be bashing out the miles with Vibram shoes...they are all pretty good cyclists too!


----------



## ASC1951 (2 Sep 2012)

DCLane said:


> I'm hoping to in order to start doing tri's - used to run a lot many years ago.
> 
> However, I first need to sort out a decent pair of running shoes.


Get thee over to www.sportsshoes.com in Bradford. Looks like joke JJB stuff from the outside, but has a huge range of running (and other) kit inside, and you can park right outside which is a rarity in a town centre. Anything in last year's colours etc is usually heavily discounted.


----------



## Eddie (2 Sep 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> I do my local Parkrun each week, and I do the occasional 10k organised run. The farthest I've ever run recreationally is 10 miles.


 
Heaton Park?

I went to that once but it was cancelled because of race for life. 

I usually do 10km - 15km a couple of times per week. Do more cycling at the moment, as dry warmish weather needs to be taken advantage of. When winter hits i'll probably up it to around 100km per week. 

I'm doing a half marathon at the end of the month, so will probably up my training milage a bit for that too. I've not done any specific training, but last time I did 10 miles I felt OK, so i figured that chucking in another 3 miles wouldn't be too much of s stretch.


----------



## pubrunner (2 Sep 2012)

Ludwig said:


> I trained with a group of elite runners who took me up to quite a reasonable level that often meant finishing on the podium. I used to win all sorts of prizes including a bottle of whiskey on the road race circuit. I retired when I was about 35 but could try going back and seeing if I could do something like 10 miles in 1 hour.


 
Whch club were you in ?



Ludwig said:


> I could run for 20miles efortlesly in around 2 hours and would love to be able to get to that level of fitness again.


 
Did you ever do the Rhayader 20 ? I've done it a couple of times - pretty much all uphill for the first 5 miles.

Oh yes, still got the Rossin ?


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Sep 2012)

Eddie said:


> Heaton Park?


No, Bolton. I keep thinking about doing the Heaton Park one, apparently it's flatter than the Bolton one, so I might get a PB 

There's one at Pennington Flash in Leigh as well.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Sep 2012)

I'm in http://www.ackworthroadrunnersandac.co.uk/
I do run on the road, but mainly to work & back, or with the Club on training nights/club-runs.

I've done a few10ks over the past few years (only started running at end of 2008), with 'best time' of 42:38 at the _'Askern 10K'_ (last year)

My most interesting 'half' was the http://www.crossbay.org.uk/ which goes over the sands of Morecambe Bay, from Flookburgh (Cumbria) to Hest Bank (between Morecambe & Carnforth)
I did that in 2009, & got 52nd/239 @ 1.42:52, which I was very happy with given the nature of the Bay (ie; rivers enter the bay whether the tide's in or out!)

interestingly, *if* I could have equalled that time this year, I'd have been placed 11th/563 !!!!!!!!!! (not that I would, as it was a horeendously windy day, by all accounts)


Sadly though, I fell hard during a cross-country in January & bashed my left knee.
I completed the race (& the 'Stanbury Splash' the week after)
Then went to Florida for a fortnight - with visions of running in the Sun
After the flight, I couldn't walk properly & hobbled around for the fortnight

On returning to the UK, I had a MRI scan & found out that I had 'micro-fractures in the femur' ...Bugger!!!
I ended up with over 4 months of not running (could still ride bike - thankfully!!), & went from averaging 170 miles per months to less than 5 (had to keep trying!!)

I'm stil suffering a bit on early morning runs, when it's stiff & trying to regain some speed (August was my highest mileage since January @ 128 miles)


On a more positive note, I much prefer Fell-Races though,as you've got to _think _about every step, & what not to land on/in

Races like the events organised by Eileen & Dave Woodhead, in fact I'll be running one of their events on my birthday (have to take proof & ask for free-entry & head-start!!!)
http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=withins&subtopic=home (note who is the mens record holder!)


This is a good one too!
http://www.ilkleyharriers.org.uk/index.php?page=imr
Ran it in 5" of snow in 2010, when they were goign to cancel, thinking people wouldn't be able to get there!!
Ran it again in 2011, in the dry, hence a bit faster
DNS'd this year, due to a knee injury

This is a corking race too
http://www.bingleyharriers.co.uk/html/h_v_cyclists/hvc.htm
Rode this in 2007/2008, with times in the 54 minute region (MTBS are too heavy & awkward to carry)
Ran in 2009/2010, with times in the 47-48 minute mark
DNF'd in 2011, due to getting a branch in the eye & scracthing a cornea badly

Plus...... I'll be running the last round of this series tomorrow evening (only short, but tough)
http://www.undeadmonkey.org.uk/trunce/2012/03/the-trunce-route/
2011 PB of 31:03








ASC1951 said:


> Get thee over to www.sportsshoes.com in Bradford.


It was a brilliant shop, BUT, it's closed down now (as the buildng owners - NCP - didn't renew the lease)
However, they've reopened in Shipley, but as mail-order only!!
Don't hold me to that, I've just been told there's no shop, & there's no mention of one on the website


----------



## Primal Scream (2 Sep 2012)

London Marathon x 3 over 15 years ago and now 7 K twice a week.


----------



## Arsen Gere (2 Sep 2012)

FWIW running comes up in the duathlon/triathlon forum.


----------



## The Jogger (2 Sep 2012)

I used to average about 30 miles per week, trail running , south downs way. Now jog the odd three miler as I like to cycle plus union commitments, nicks most of my spare time.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2012)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> It was a brilliant shop, BUT, it's closed down now (as the buildng owners - NCP - didn't renew the lease)
> However, they've reopened in Shipley, but as mail-order only!!
> Don't hold me to that, I've just been told there's no shop, & there's no mention of one on the website


 
http://www.pitypoorbradford.co.uk/news/sports-shoes-unlimited-to-close/


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Sep 2012)

I'm a late convert to competitive running (I was 40 this year), but currently out injured probably for some time. Best times this year: 19 minutes for the 5k, 39 minutes for the 10k and 1.32 for the half.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Sep 2012)

I detest running, never good at it as a kid, nor did I enjoy it either. I had to do treadmill work as part of my cardio-rehab 7 years ago and whilst my daughter was at the Running club (she was a talented sprinter) I also plodded around the track and eventually built up to about a max of 10k at a slow rate. When my daughter quit, I returned to cycling instead.
But cycling's not enough, it's difficult for me to get out regularly because I travel a lot, I can't get my weight down, my heart condition means I need good cardio exercise and I miss the endorphin hit and mental health that hard physical work-out provides. So I keep looking at my running shoes and wondering if they're the answer. I'll let you know ... this morning I actually put them on, grabbed the dog and jogged a couple laps of Morden Hall park. It was OK, in fact I went better than I had expected and felt mildly good afterwards. I'm registering for 5k Parkrun and aiming to make my jogging shoes my regular travel companions. I need to make this work. I need to become a runner ....


----------



## The Jogger (3 Sep 2012)

FB, I think you would be an ideal candidate for maffetone training. Worth a google.


----------



## The Jogger (3 Sep 2012)

http://www.philmaffetone.com/whatisthemaffetonemethod.

http://www.runnersworld.com/communi.../runners-personal-experience-maffetone-method


----------



## ASC1951 (3 Sep 2012)

classic33 said:


> http://www.pitypoorbradford.co.uk/news/sports-shoes-unlimited-to-close/


The writer - an Occupy supporter, I see - may be right about the closure but he is wrong about the reasons. A business tenant has an automatic right to a new lease on the same terms, so SportsShoes cannot have closed "because NCP wouldn't renew the lease". Nor can it be just that "NCP put up the rent", because the rent has to be the market rent and if the landlord's proposal is too high or the tenant's is too low the new rent will be set by the court.

Given that they have gone mail order only, the closure must be because their business model won't sustain any retail premises. They will lose some customers (many of us will only buy stuff to wear if we can try it on) but must have calculated that they will make up for it in reduced overheads. I hope they are right, because I've been going to their shop for a decade.


----------



## PaulB (3 Sep 2012)

Running is first and foremost my sport and I love it. I'm a member of Clayton-le-Moors Harriers but where I'd aim to do 50 races a year in my prime, you could count the number of races I've done this year on a Saudi Arabian thief's hands. 

Once the decline produced a diminishing return, I took up climbing and cycling and have found this to be common of a lot of my club mates. 

Running has some significant advantages over cycling, the main ones being time requirements and cost but of course, cycling has its advantages over running so the very best thing is to do both.


----------



## PaulB (3 Sep 2012)

classic33 said:


> http://www.pitypoorbradford.co.uk/news/sports-shoes-unlimited-to-close/


This is a blow to me. I can get to this shop in about 40 mins so go there to buy all my running shoes as they always have some bargains in there. My most memorable day occurred when I saw a Jaguar (the car, not the cat - I'm not from Essex) in the adjacent multi-storey that had been vandalised by blue paint proclaiming AVFC on its bonnet and I pointed this out to the booth-dweller when I exited. It wasn't vandalism though, the owner of the car had done it himself! He was quite a well-known man who was appearing in the town that night fiddling away on his violin. You probably know who I mean!


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Sep 2012)

Legs stiff and hurty today ....


----------



## Ghost Donkey (4 Sep 2012)

Some good races organised by http://kcac.co.uk/kcac-events/, http://www.woodentops.org.uk/ and a good one organised by http://www.baildonrunners.tk/.


----------



## PaulB (4 Sep 2012)

Ghost Donkey said:


> Some good races organised by http://kcac.co.uk/kcac-events/, http://www.woodentops.org.uk/ and a good one organised by http://www.baildonrunners.tk/.


Dave and Eileen Woodhead (the woodentops) are really great people. the costs of racing nowadays is ridiculous but Dave always keeps the entry fee low and the prize list high. If you want to start New Years Eve on a high, do his Auld Lang Syne; it's as tough as anything you'll do (it won't be today but in December, it will be either a deep boggy morass all the way or rock-solid moors and bitingly cold.


----------



## Night Train (4 Sep 2012)

I used to be a sprinter in my youth, 100m and 200m sprints and long jump.

My current range and speed, from today's activity, was barely 0.4 mile in 20 minutes, 1.2mph.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Sep 2012)

PaulB said:


> Dave and Eileen Woodhead (the woodentops) are really great people. the costs of racing nowadays is ridiculous but Dave always keeps the entry fee low and the prize list high. If you want to start New Years Eve on a high, do his Auld Lang Syne; it's as tough as anything you'll do



As I wrote on the first page (in my reply), I run the 'Woodentops' races when I can & will be running 'Withins' on 21st October (expect Brownlees to be there for this one
Some of my club-mates run A L S', but I normally end up working.

Yes, £4.00 is a good entry fee..............*but*......I ran the 'Trunce' last night down near Penistone, & paid £1.20 to race!!!!!
(9 race series, which ended yesterday)
http://www.undeadmonkey.org.uk/trunce/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Sep 2012)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> ..I ran the 'Trunce' last night down near Penistone, & paid £1.20 to race!!!!!
> (9 race series, which ended yesterday)



Managed a reasonable tim, but still 2 minutes off my 2011 times (pre knee injury), as I can't seem to get off to a quick start & lose to many places in the first mile
(still recorded 35th/159 @33;18)
Being the last of the season, it was the (optional) fancy dress event, here's some pics;

http://www.flamingphotography.co.uk/trunce-race-9


One of our members picked up the 'Vet Ladies' 1st place (series overall), & another got 3rd overall in 'Senior Ladies' 
Well done Gail, & Becky, respectively


----------



## gavgav (5 Sep 2012)

Used to do running and did the Great North Run in 2010 in a time of 2 hrs 31 mins. However I suffered a lot from Shin Splints and so decided to take up cycling instead, which i enjoy much more. Can get further and it is far easier on the joints!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Sep 2012)

I'm competing in the inaugural edition of (what could be a great) local-_sh_ race tomorrow morning
The 'Newmillerdam 10K'
http://www.newmillerdam.org/home/

The course-map is of an insufficient detail to fully ascertain the route as yet, but hints suggest that the vast majority of the uphill is in the first couple of miles.

Now the only decision is road-shoes, or fell-shoes (in case of any wet/loose patches; _Inov-8 Roclite 315_)?


----------



## Trail Child (8 Sep 2012)

I'm an injured runner, but found out I'm a better cyclist than I was a runner anyways. I still run about twice a week until my foot throbs and I have to put in on ice.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Sep 2012)

I'm a runner now  .... completed my first ever 5k Parkrun. I didn't stop either which was surprise, approx 32 mins over variable ground. Very hurty. 50 mile bike ride early tomorrow ....
http://www.flickr.com/photos/65584914@N06/7954825766/

How people run Marathons is beyond me ... the boredom ....


----------



## Ludwig (9 Sep 2012)

i was a member of Cannock and Stafford AC and they had a world class full time runner who had been to 2 olympics and he won the chicago marathon. I did the Stafford 20 in around 1 54 and did half marathons in around 71 mins. i did the north saffs and birmingham league cross country as well as the midland and national championships. there is the lake vyrnwy half which is very pretty and i did that in about 73 mins. a lot of it was keeping your weight as low as possible and that was challenging


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Sep 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> How people run Marathons is beyond me ... the boredom ....


 
I'll be honest here, that's what puts me off running them - the boredom factor

However, I'd love to qualify for a _'Three Peaks Fell-Race'_ entry........ having said that, I did the_ 'HolmeMoss Fell-Race'_ in 2010 (18miles/4000feet of climbing)
A friend/club-mate who'd run the '3P' suggested that it was a lot harder than 'HM', then he did it in 2011, & changed his mind completely (especially after taking 30 minutes longer than me!!)

('3P' is longer, with more ascent, but 'HM' has less marked paths, & steeper climbs)

*Photos;*
- The climb up Laddow Rocks (from above - one slip, & a broken back/neck was possible)
- Ascent of the east side of HolmeMoss - towards the summit carpark
- The writer after the finish - note the (peat) tidemark on my legs! (pre joining a running club, when I still competed in colours/name of 'Featherstone Road Club'


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Sep 2012)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'll be honest here, that's what puts me off running them - the boredom factor
> 
> However, I'd love to qualify for a _'Three Peaks Fell-Race'_ entry........ having said that, I did the_ 'HolmeMoss Fell-Race'_ in 2010 (18miles/4000feet of climbing)


 
Fell runners are clearly basket cases, but I could appreciate the challenge and joy of running one (I like a good fell walk), but I'm still cold on road Marathons. If I get a taste for anything over 10k, shoot me 

Well done btw, thay looks gruelling enough for anybody!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Sep 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> Fell runners are clearly basket cases, but I could appreciate the challenge and joy of running one


I'll agree, I can normally hold my position uphill, but get left from dead by alot of them descending - some are mentalists!!




Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'm competing in the inaugural edition of (what could be a great) local-_sh_ race tomorrow morning
> The 'Newmillerdam 10K'
> http://www.newmillerdam.org/home/


I finished 16th, or 17th (not sure which?) out of -circa - 130 entrants (first back from club)


----------



## Firestorm (9 Sep 2012)

I started road running primarily to get fit but the competitive me kicked in and started racing 
3 years later i was up to 70 miles a week and gearing up for the London
Hated it, over 40 minutes slower than expected 
Went back down the club and told my coach I was jacking it in but after a coffee and a chat we decided I was better suited to the shorter stuff. Within two months of specific training I had made the C team and was running in the southern league at 400m at 32 years old! 
Kept going with the long term aim of Veterans Athletics and in 1999 I ran the 100 and 200 at the World veterans championship
Unfortunately domestic issues three months later meant that was my last main event
Trying to get back to compete as a 55 yr old but I will need to put a lot of hard work and I am not sure the old injuries are up to it


----------



## PaulB (10 Sep 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> Fell runners are clearly basket cases,


 
A lot of people think that but it's not true as anyone who has competed in or socialised after a fell race will know. They are the most sociable sporting people I've ever met. All races begin and/or end at a pub and the runners, whether partaking of a 'refreshment' or drinking lemonade, are without exception (well one notable exception who I won't name but is an embarrassment to humanity) amenable and decent people. Unlike cyclists and some road runners, there is no divisions amongst fell runners. Everyone speaks to everyone else. There's no cliquey groups who separate themselves on the grounds of ability, performances or equipment. The first man happily talks to the slowest and oldest man or woman and will go out of their way to help and encourage others or invite them to upcoming events or training sessions. It's great; try it!


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Sep 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> No, Bolton. I keep thinking about doing the Heaton Park one, apparently it's flatter than the Bolton one, so I might get a PB
> 
> There's one at Pennington Flash in Leigh as well.


 
You also need to pay a visit to South Manchester parkrun too


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Sep 2012)

PaulB said:


> All races begin and/or end at a pub and the runners, whether partaking of a 'refreshment' or drinking lemonade, are without exception (well one notable exception who I won't name but is an embarrassment to humanity) amenable and decent people


Generally, yes they'll start near a public house/cafe, but to name an exception (that I know well) some of the 'Woodentops' events start in a quarry above Haworth




PaulB said:


> Unlike cyclists and some road runners, there is no divisions amongst fell runners. Everyone speaks to everyone else. There's no cliquey groups who separate themselves on the grounds of ability, performances or equipment. The first man happily talks to the slowest and oldest man or woman and will go out of their way to help and encourage others or invite them to upcoming events or training sessions. It's great; try it!


So true!!
Again, at the 'Woodentops' races, Alistair & Jonny Brownlee (both Bingley Harriers members) will stand & cheer in the field, then give prizes to the juniors

The only times I've witnessed 'non-talkng'/encouraging is out on the course, when it may eb an 'out & back' when the chasers are too intent on catching the runner in front
They'll share water/jelly-babys!! (if carried) ,help each other up if there';s a fall/encourage to 'keep going'/etc...........


----------



## ArDee (10 Sep 2012)

I have run and cycled since I was knee high to a grasshopper; still cycle but gave up running in Jun '08 when my hip started to play up.
Mostly longer distances minimum 10k p.b. 36 mins, 50 odd half marathons p.b. 1:31 and 4 marathons p.b. 4:08.
Haven't run since my hip replacement; keeping to cycling now.

At one point I was cycling 26 miles a day (130 miles per week) to and from work; running 6 miles lunchtime and 9 miles in the evening 4 week days out of 5, a 9 mile run on Saturday and an 18 mile run on Sunday (87 miles per week).

I was a proper racing snake!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Sep 2012)

Just had a steady-ish 6 miles in 50 minutes, taking it easy round some of the local footpaths/bridleways/etc...
Fairly breezy in a few places, oddly calm in others, & surprisingly no-one fishing at Half-Moon, or Goosehill Pond!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (10 Sep 2012)

Taking it easy running under 8:30 for 6 miles. that was my last 10k race time!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Sep 2012)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Just had a steady-ish 6 miles in 50 minutes, taking it easy round some of the local footpaths/bridleways/etc...!


http://gb.mapometer.com/running/route_1609594.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Oct 2012)

Ran the 'Richmond 10K' this morning (the proper Richmond, not the soft southern imitator)
http://www.swaledaleroadrunners.co.uk/richmond-castle-10k

T'was a damned hilly race but some cracking views, as it was glorious sunshine, with a bit of a chill in the shadowy parts
http://gb.mapometer.com/running/route_2402040.html (not bad for a road-race, 620 feet of climbing!)

There were loads of photographers about so I'll wait to if they got me suffering, or smiling


Finished 83rd/422 @ 45:50 (really wanted a 'sub 43:30', but what the heck, I finished)

Oddly, there was no t-shirt at this one, but commerative socks....
(in past years, hats have been given)


----------



## DCLane (14 Oct 2012)

Hope to start running as part of tri training; swimming's about to start.

First thing's a decent pair of running shoes.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Oct 2012)

DCLane said:


> Hope to start running as part of tri training; swimming's about to start.
> First thing's a decent pair of running shoes.


 
Not sure about any specialist shops in Batley/Dewsbury, but if you get to Wakefield, there's 'Up & Running' on NorthGate

(plus, 'U&R' is now on Boar Lane, in Leeds, not Lands Lane)


----------



## DCLane (14 Oct 2012)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not sure about any specialist shops in Batley/Dewsbury, but if you get to Wakefield, there's 'Up & Running' on NorthGate


 
Thanks - I'll contact them. In Batley & Dewsbury they don't exactly do specialist running shops. Even JJB has shut down and that's more like the type of thing the residents use!

My last pair of running shoes was bought in 1988, which tells you how long it's been since I've done any  .

However, I've seen the Bradford City Run (www.bradfordcityrun.com) on 2nd December and that's a close enough target for me to get started.


----------



## MrJamie (14 Oct 2012)

I'm not really in the same league as you guys and totally the wrong build for a runner but oddly I really enjoy it, I love the endorphins and how hard it pushes me.

I was running a couple of years ago at 6'2 and about 16.5 stone - 24min 5k, 54min 10k, 2hr HM, so nothing spectacular but not entirely terrible for my size either. When i stopped running regularly i gained about 3 stone lost weight back  , although still cycling for fitness when I did run i was getting slow. I've just recently focussed running over cycling and im finding im improving quite rapidly which is brilliant for motivation. Went for 4 miles yesterday as hard as I could, last half a mile i pushed hard enough I felt really sick near the end but sprinted through it and finished in about 33.5mins, about 2mins faster than last week and another 2 mins faster than the week before. How much faster could I expect to be if I got my weight back down a couple of stone? I was nearly 19 stone last night in running gear in the evening


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (15 Oct 2012)

I'm a runner as well. I also used to be pro swimmer, so in theory I've got all the bases covered for a Tri.. My favorite distance is 10m, but I do happily anything from 10k to half marathons and marathons. I'm doing the Gosport Half next month as well. Having said that, I'm finding myself enjoying cycling more than running lately..


----------



## WobblyBob (15 Oct 2012)

I'm also a VERY lapsed runner, used to run in the 80's to a decent standard (Great North Run 74mins, 10miles 54mins, 10k 35mins etc) but then Beer & other distractions (women) appeared on my radar , i also swam competitively for years at the same time & i also became a Lifeguard up until about 10 years ago...i now sit on my arse on a train all day 
Fast forward 10 years of doing nothing, 4 stone overweight & tried running again......did'nt work out too well ha ha, did a few months training & a few parkruns (quickest about 26mins) but kept getting real problems with my calfs cramping up, took advice from friends with similar sporting backgrounds & bought a bike back in July......& i've never looked back , losing weight all the time & i would definitely like to give running another go if possible, but only alongside my cycling which i can't get enough of !!!


----------



## wanda2010 (16 Oct 2012)

Hi there!

I've been running for a decade or two but only started club running about 5 or so years ago (Herne Hill Harriers). I'm at the (very) slow end of the scale compared to the younger/fitter/faster folk but I don't care as my main aim is pleasure and to keep running (and now cycling) til I drop dead. For someone who hates the cold and dark, I now do cross-country* and always question my sanity when my fingers freeze despite wearing two pairs of gloves.

My training for the Cabbage Patch 10m this coming Sunday was derailed slightly due to recent stomach problems but my 9 miler on Sunday reassured me. I won't be breaking any records but I'd like to finish in 90 minutes.

*I suffer from SAD so willing to try almost anything that stops me hibernating/comfort eating/snarling at people between now and early March 

I've recently started using a roller after my runs - and sometimes after a ride/commute. Painful but helpful


----------



## DCLane (16 Oct 2012)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> (plus, 'U&R' is now on Boar Lane, in Leeds, not Lands Lane)


 
Thanks Richard. I went there this afternoon, they put me on the treadmill and I've now bought some proper running shoes (with inserts) for the first time in over 20 years. I've found out that my right knee is wonky, which might explain some issues with cycling - and why I find pedal extensions work well.

Now I've just got to get out there and use them ... I've signed up to Parkrun Dewsbury, although as it's on Saturday am which is my bike morning (Dewsbury-Holmfirth-Holme Moss-Royd Moor-Emley-Dewsbury) it'll only be the odd few times I'll go.


----------



## naminder (17 Oct 2012)

MrJamie said:


> I was running a couple of years ago at 6'2 and about 16.5 stone - 24min 5k, 54min 10k, 2hr HM, so nothing spectacular but not entirely terrible for my size either. When i stopped running regularly i gained about 3 stone lost weight back  , although still cycling for fitness when I did run i was getting slow. I've just recently focussed running over cycling and im finding im improving quite rapidly which is brilliant for motivation. Went for 4 miles yesterday as hard as I could, last half a mile i pushed hard enough I felt really sick near the end but sprinted through it and finished in about 33.5mins, about 2mins faster than last week and another 2 mins faster than the week before. How much faster could I expect to be if I got my weight back down a couple of stone? I was nearly 19 stone last night in running gear in the evening


 
It's hard to say how much faster you'd be, only one way to find out.
Did you say you were from MK? What route do you run? I loop round Furzton Lake a couple of times, just trying to get my stamina back up again.


----------



## JoeyB (17 Oct 2012)

I started running earlier this summer to train for the Great South Run. Have completed a 10 miler in training so hoping to be OK on the day! My last 10k was just over an hour so I'd like to bring that down.

I'm not built for speed at 14.5 stone lol


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (17 Oct 2012)

I'm thinking about going along to one of the Parkrun things and a woman I work with occasionally goes to the one in Dulwich Park and said they're good fun. Mind you, she ran the marathon this year and was back in work the next day like nothing had happened and is rowing the channel on Sunday for charity  I recently cancelled my gym membership and need something else to fill my time up. I've not done any running, buses don't count, since I was forced into doing cross country at school and that was twenty years ago.

A friend linked me up to this and you get free admission on registration, if it helps anyone?

http://www.runningshow.co.uk/Home.aspx


----------



## MrJamie (17 Oct 2012)

naminder said:


> It's hard to say how much faster you'd be, only one way to find out.
> Did you say you were from MK? What route do you run? I loop round Furzton Lake a couple of times, just trying to get my stamina back up again.


Yeah  It varies but at the moment mostly Willen Lake and Ouzel Valley kinda area in general. At the moment im training with Movember 10k in mind, but also thinking about the MK Marathon next spring, huge undertaking although I want to do the HM 6 weeks earlier anyway. Just need to stop eating cake for a while


----------



## wanda2010 (17 Oct 2012)

Cheers ABV. Now registered. Not even certain I can make the date yet 

MrJamie - cake is a vital part of preparation for running. Didn't you know that?


----------



## JoeyB (17 Oct 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Cheers ABV. Now registered. Not even certain I can make the date yet
> 
> *MrJamie - cake is a vital part of preparation for running. Didn't you know that?*



I'm going out for a 10k run tonight and my preparation consisted of coffee and scones...nom nom


----------



## wanda2010 (17 Oct 2012)




----------



## JoeyB (17 Oct 2012)

Well the run was tough tonight, no PBs.... But the scones with jam and clotted cream were awesome hehe


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Oct 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Our course record is around 16 minutes, our oldest Parkrunner is 82 years old, and we even have a guy who does it on a unicycle some weeks



Similar record time for my local (Pontefract), think Ken - from our Club - is oldest @ 80


----------



## wanda2010 (17 Oct 2012)

JoeyB said:


> Well the run was tough tonight, no PBs.... But the scones with jam and clotted cream were awesome hehe


 
Next time have just one scone with jam and clotted cream and see if you manage a PB


----------



## JoeyB (17 Oct 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Next time have just one scone with jam and clotted cream and see if you manage a PB



Noted!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Oct 2012)

I've got a fell-race on Sunday

it's the _'Withins SkyLine'_
Penistone Hill Country Park, Haworth 
O/S SE025364 
£3.00 (entries on the day only!) 
7 miles/1000 feet of ascent (FRA 'BM rated')
Starting @ 11:30

http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=withins&subtopic=home
*NB;* note who holds the males course record!!, & the pair of them certainly acknowledge Eileen & Dave;
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-15175693


I really want to beat both my 2010, & 2011 times/places - especially as this year it falls on my 47th birthday (have to take proof, get number *'47'*, & ask for a 2 minute head-start!!) 

_2010 =160th/345 @ 59:33_
_2011 = 176th/323 @ 1.01:09
_Anyway, here's a photographic_ 'run-through'_ of the course;
https://plus.google.com/photos/1104...ms/5800214895924027761?banner=pwa&gpsrc=pwrd1

Open first image (large one that has hills named) & the others will follow
Image 12 shows the wet, boggy bit!
Image 14 shows the fearsomely slippery paving slabs


----------



## JoeyB (17 Oct 2012)

Hehe, you said penis....


Sorry, I'll get my coat...


----------



## zigzag (17 Oct 2012)

i've registered and did my first parkrun last saturday - really enjoyed it (except that the marshal didn't take my time - thought i was not part of parkrun group, doh). i hope to do another one this saturday, i'll be carrying gps to pace myself. legs still hurt since last run..


----------



## naminder (18 Oct 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Yeah  It varies but at the moment mostly Willen Lake and Ouzel Valley kinda area in general. At the moment im training with Movember 10k in mind, but also thinking about the MK Marathon next spring, huge undertaking although I want to do the HM 6 weeks earlier anyway. Just need to stop eating cake for a while


So you're a 6 ft 2, 19 stone man, who resembles a cat running around wilen lake, being sick, after eating cake. 
I'm going to have to add you to my group of fellow quirky runners.

I already have, Military man, who does press UPS at the bottom of the big bridge, then overtakes me on the big hill.
Perfect posture, perfect ponytail, but i'm only envious of her trainers strangely.
Fit bloke, runs with back pack, full of bricks no doubt. 
Carrier bag running man, one bag in each hand, not sure what's in them.

Am I the only person who people watches when running?


----------



## wanda2010 (18 Oct 2012)

Yes 

I have enough problems trying to breathe properly and not fall over! I do, sometimes, let the mind wander though.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Oct 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Yes
> 
> I have enough problems trying to breathe properly and not fall over! I do, sometimes, let the mind wander though.


 I'm just concentrating on staying alive ....


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (18 Oct 2012)

Do a little bit of running, probably not enough if I'm honest.


----------



## wanda2010 (18 Oct 2012)

Hill training tonight with the club. First time in weeks. Need to go to the library first though. Could cheerfully curl up on the sofa with a plate of scampi and chips instead.


----------



## wanda2010 (18 Oct 2012)

Hill running accomplished. Now home with cod and chips .


----------



## MrJamie (19 Oct 2012)

I went out for a 10k a couple of hours ago in the rain, didn't feel like i pushed it particularly hard today but I feel like crap since i got home. Light headed, nauseous, stomach ache etc. 

On the plus side my new trainers were very comfy and dont look shiny white anymore.


----------



## wanda2010 (20 Oct 2012)

My first cross country race later today and all I want to do is go back to bed. It'll be a muddy one too. Now where did I put my spikes?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Oct 2012)

Well the 'Withins' was a bit wetter than last year, with LOTS of boggy bits, and that went on for hundreds of yards too.
The weather was gorgeous!, blue skies, and temperatures in the mid-teens (ti the point that I regretted wearing a tshirt under my vest within 2miles!)
Had a bad start, losing far too many places and having to make them up wherever I could.

Despite wanting to get 'under the hour', I'm fairly happy with a (provisional, at the moment) time of *136th/302 @ 1.01:23*

https://plus.google.com/photos/110439573756197443848/albums/5801821466951402145?banner=pwa

http://www.photos-dsb.co.uk/withens 2012/index.html (seniors start from page 10)








wanda2010 said:


> My first cross country race later today and all I want to do is go back to bed. It'll be a muddy one too. Now where did I put my spikes?


Well?????
Come on Wanda, how did you do ??.(reckon you placed better than I did at the 'Withins')


----------



## wanda2010 (22 Oct 2012)

I completed my first cross country race in a time of 35:58. I was 241 out of 328 finishers. The distance was 4 miles, although I had to search for that information as it wasn't publicised very well . Gloriously muddy with a little 'stream' to jump over immediately followed by a very steep section. It was a tad warm so short sleeves would have been a good idea, but I enjoyed the experience nevertheless.

After crawling home I rested and ate/drank like it was going out of style as I was doing the Cabbage Patch 10 mile race the following day. Well, I call it a race but my racing days were over long ago. Nowadays I run and hope to finish in a good time . To my shock I completed the course in 1:25. Crikey! I thought I'd, hopefully, finish in 1:30, based on my training runs so when I saw my time I was convinced the clock was wrong/an error had been made  I enjoyed the course and would like to do it again next year.

Next race is on 3 November - Reigate Relays. I'm no speed merchant, just making up the numbers. Thankfully the younger/faster club members will make it worthwhile.


----------



## zigzag (22 Oct 2012)

did my second parkrun last saturday, pushed to my limit, came fourth in 19:26, felt dizzy and nearly got sick after finishing


----------



## JoeyB (22 Oct 2012)

I did an 8 mile run yesterday, was in a bit of discomfort but pushed on through it. Stopped outside my house to cool down before stretching etc and when I when to stand up again nearly fell over...couldnt put any weight on my left leg... today I'm still struggling to walk, my hip joint feels like its bruised to touch and still can't put weight through it... what have i done!???


----------



## wanda2010 (22 Oct 2012)

Sounds like your ITB needs some work. It's tightened up and you need to loosen it. Physio pronto.

Refer to here: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/knee-pain-it-band.116011/


----------



## MrJamie (22 Oct 2012)

Sounds like you guys did good  

Just got a new pair of Nike Air Pegasus, after buying some Asics Cumulus a few days ago, both about 70% off in Sports Direct clearance, theres a few good deals online if youve got big or small feet


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Oct 2012)

zigzag said:


> did my second parkrun last saturday, pushed to my limit, came fourth in 19:26, felt dizzy and nearly got sick after finishing


 A damned good time!!!, obviously dependant on the site used.

My local Park-Run is Pontefract & it's certainly not a flat course (think my PB is about 21:20, but not been at all this year - so far)


----------



## zigzag (22 Oct 2012)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A damned good time!!!, obviously dependant on the site used.
> 
> My local Park-Run is Pontefract & it's certainly not a flat course (think my PB is about 21:20, but not been at all this year - so far)


 
thanks Rich, the course is almost flat, but there are quite a few tight corners where speed drops. i'm happy with the time, to go any quicker i'd need to start training..


----------



## wanda2010 (22 Oct 2012)

I think I might need to borrow your legs and lungs for my cross country races zigzag. I'd return them in good nick, I promise


----------



## DCLane (22 Oct 2012)

I'm hoping to go to the Dewsbury Parkrun soon, but it won't be this Saturday. It's a short, repeated course.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Oct 2012)

zigzag said:


> did my second parkrun last saturday, pushed to my limit, came fourth in 19:26, felt dizzy and nearly got sick after finishing


 
For those of us busting a gut to break 30 mins yoo's a running god!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Oct 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> I think I might need to borrow your legs and lungs for my cross country races zigzag. I'd return them in good nick, I promise


Can I be next in line, if you don't need them?

We start our 'XC' series shortly (hope not to jigger a knee up at this seasons races, was annoying to do it last year - losing 4 months running/competition)

We're hosting the first one of the series (aided by Rothwell Harriers), down at Fitzwilliam Country Park
http://www.pecoxc.co.uk/index.html


----------



## wanda2010 (22 Oct 2012)

@ zigzag, if it helps I can let you know the dates I'll need them. Wouldn't want you to be inconvenienced now, would I?


----------



## zigzag (22 Oct 2012)

^^ my carcass and other useless parts (brain etc.) would go in a bundle - this can turn out to be a hindrance rather than assistance..


----------



## wanda2010 (23 Oct 2012)

Well tonight was my first speed track session with the club in more than a few weeks. When I say 'speed' I mean something a crawling baby could manage with ease. The session was 5 x1000m with 300m recovery. I managed 3 before my lungs threatened to shut down (zigzag take note). Maybe I should take my inhaler with me and actually use it during the session.

Hills on Thursday. Hmm.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Oct 2012)

Went out for a 5 & 1/2 mile 'XC' (well; footpaths/woods/bridleways/'corpse-road') late this morning, ran it at a steady pace, bit of a 'recovery run' after Sunday (had yesterday 'off'' - legs, as well as work)
http://gb.mapometer.com/running/route_2394478.html
It's a nice trip round


It was the Club-run this evening, I counted 27 at the social centre we're using at the moment!, but I think a few may have done the 18;30 run instead?
We didn't got far, as quite a few of the attendees had run 'Bridlington Half-Marathon' on Sunday so wanted short & steady

So it was only to the 'Water-Tower' & back, via 'the Pit' ('executive houses' built on the old site of Purston Colliery)
I'd started after they'd left, as I was talking to Pat (18:30 runner), so had to catch* &* pass everyone before the 'Tower'


----------



## naminder (24 Oct 2012)

JoeyB said:


> I did an 8 mile run yesterday, was in a bit of discomfort but pushed on through it. Stopped outside my house to cool down before stretching etc and when I when to stand up again nearly fell over...couldnt put any weight on my left leg... today I'm still struggling to walk, my hip joint feels like its bruised to touch and still can't put weight through it... what have i done!???


 
How is the hip now? Has the pain subsided?

For the first time in 4 months, I managed 6 miles today


----------



## JoeyB (24 Oct 2012)

naminder said:


> How is the hip now? Has the pain subsided?
> 
> For the first time in 4 months, I managed 6 miles today



Well I an walk now, but it still isn't right. I bought a foam roller today and boy does that leave you breathless when you hit the tight muscles! I'm going to use it religiously now for the rest of the week and hope I can squeeze another 10 miles out of my body before switching back to cycling!!

Excellent work on the 6 miler.... Feels good doesn't it! (when you don't cripple yourself that is!)


----------



## wanda2010 (25 Oct 2012)

@ JoeyB - Aah the foam roller. A torture device I initially thought when I had my similar left hip problem. Then I started having regular massages and realised the foam roller was the less painful option! I can now feel the benefits of both though as I haven't had even a hip 'niggle' since I started rolling and having massages. I've learnt to breathe through the pain when it hits 'that' part of my upper thighs and I deliberately repeat at least twice.

Glad you are on the mend. It will take a while before it clears up and remember to stretch/roll on a regular basis whether running or cycling.


----------



## naminder (25 Oct 2012)

JoeyB said:


> Well I an walk now, but it still isn't right. I bought a foam roller today and boy does that leave you breathless when you hit the tight muscles! I'm going to use it religiously now for the rest of the week and hope I can squeeze another 10 miles out of my body before switching back to cycling!!
> 
> Excellent work on the 6 miler.... Feels good doesn't it! (when you don't cripple yourself that is!)


 
Careful with the next run and that hip.Maybe stay with cycling and do the 10 miles later??

Yes, thanks, it felt GREAT, I'd forgotten how much I missed running.


----------



## JoeyB (25 Oct 2012)

naminder said:


> Careful with the next run and that hip.Maybe stay with cycling and do the 10 miles later??
> 
> Yes, thanks, it felt GREAT, I'd forgotten how much I missed running.



Doing the 10 miles later isn't an option. It's the Great South Run on Sunday and it's what I've been training for since the beginning of summer! Ive been rolling the hip, legs and glutes with a foam roller so hoping I've done enough to get through Sunday. As long as I finish the run I don't care what state I'm in after lol


----------



## wanda2010 (26 Oct 2012)

Good luck for the run on Sunday. I did my hip in for the first time after that race . I remember it was very windy towards the finish. Always meant to do it again. Maybe next year.


----------



## MrJamie (26 Oct 2012)

Good luck Joey, the Great North/South Runs look fun, just noticed theres one in Birmingham, maybe not too far.. hmm. 

Nice one on the 6 miler Naminder 

Im doing no-milers at the moment, back is playing up, grrr.


----------



## wanda2010 (26 Oct 2012)

So Naminder, when's your 10K race?


----------



## naminder (26 Oct 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> So Naminder, when's your 10K race?


 
I haven't got a race coming up that I'm training for. I haven't run longer distances for a few months and have been trying to build up stamina again. Despite a rest day yesterday, I still ache so much, so I will stick to shorter runs for a little while longer. 

quote="JoeyB, post: 2119450, member: 24130"]Doing the 10 miles later isn't an option. It's the Great South Run on Sunday and it's what I've been training for since the beginning of summer! Ive been rolling the hip, legs and glutes with a foam roller so hoping I've done enough to get through Sunday. As long as I finish the run I don't care what state I'm in after lol[/quote]

Well let's hope you run over the finish line in style, no hobbling or limping please  Best of luck


----------



## Pottsy (26 Oct 2012)

Just entered The Richmond Park Marathon on May 5th 2013. I did the same race this year and it was a great run. 

Now the weather is even worse it gives me something to train for.


----------



## MrJamie (26 Oct 2012)

naminder said:


> I haven't got a race coming up that I'm training for. I haven't run longer distances for a few months and have been trying to build up stamina again. Despite a rest day yesterday, I still ache so much, so I will stick to shorter runs for a little while longer.


 Noooooooo! Run another 6 miler in a few days, it'll be much easier and won't hurt half as much afterwards. Your body/leg muscles will have adapted while they were aching.  

Theres the movember 10k and Up and Running 10k a few weeks later, then i think nothing until about March.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Oct 2012)

Think my next race will be _'Barnsley 10K'_ on 24th November, as (extremely annoyingly) it doesn't look like I'll be able to get to the _'Harriers v Cyclists'_ on Saturday 10th November
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/harriers-verses-cyclists.111738/


Mindst you, Barnsley's a bit of a bugger, there's a heck of a hill at about the 3/4 mile mark, after the start in Royston
http://www.barnsleyac.co.uk/index.html
http://www.runningfreeonline.com/Maps/3949


Then the local 'XC' season starts the week after, with 'our' race being the first of the series on Sunday 24th
http://www.pecoxc.co.uk/index.html


----------



## MrJamie (27 Oct 2012)

Would you be a harrier or a cyclist? 

I went out for a 10k at lunchtime with my neck/shoulder still twinging, it was so horribly windy and cold - i got to the point my 6k route and 10k route split and took the easy 6k option and headed home to go out on my bike instead  strangely my shoulder feels almost fixed since the run. Running into 20mph wind seriously slowed my pace, I really need to get putting more miles in.


----------



## DCLane (28 Oct 2012)

First run in 20 years today - 2 miles in 20 minutes.

Despite being pretty fit as a rider, it felt like I was beginning again  . This route will stay until I can do it without stopping and in a much faster time, after which I'll look at the Parkrun 5k route.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Oct 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Would you be a harrier or a cyclist?


I'd be running


----------



## xxmimixx (28 Oct 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Would you be a harrier or a cyclist?
> 
> .


 
I m a Strider


----------



## naminder (28 Oct 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Noooooooo! Run another 6 miler in a few days, it'll be much easier and won't hurt half as much afterwards. Your body/leg muscles will have adapted while they were aching.


 
Thanks for kicking me into touch I managed 4 miles reasonably well this am, but the last circuit seemed to finish me off. Still, 6 miles, practically crawling the last 2, is still 6 miles 
You still managed 6K, despite the back and that awful wind yesterday


----------



## naminder (28 Oct 2012)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Think my next race will be _'Barnsley 10K'_ on 24th November, as (extremely annoyingly) it doesn't look like I'll be able to get to the _'Harriers v Cyclists'_ on Saturday 10th November


 
You really wanted to go to this, do you have another commitment on that day?


----------



## Stu Smith (28 Oct 2012)

How people run Marathons is beyond me ... the boredom ....[/quote]

The long training runs can get quite boring, but I've never got bored running the actual marathons


----------



## wanda2010 (28 Oct 2012)

Unless I've got selective memory, for the most part I enjoyed my marathon training because there were milestones along the way: running within the pace set for that session; running the distance; swinging the arms; running up the hill without stopping etc. Always to music though. I would have been bored without the music, especially if was raining or too cold. It give something to focus on if things were a little tough.


----------



## Stu Smith (28 Oct 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Unless I've got selective memory, for the most part I enjoyed my marathon training because there were milestones along the way: running within the pace set for that session; running the distance; swinging the arms; running up the hill without stopping etc. Always to music though. I would have been bored without the music, especially if was raining or too cold. It give something to focus on if things were a little tough.


Know excactly what you mean about the milestones, but they do seem to be less of a milestone after time..


----------



## MrJamie (28 Oct 2012)

I don't really get bored running and don't listen to music, it's more the commitment of having to put in so many miles. I've only run one HM in a race, but that distance or more about 5 times in total... the race went so quickly (even at 2 hours!) that I didnt feel like id run anywhere near that far. For marathon training I feel like I'd be signing up for running a half marathon and then some, every weekend for several weeks to build the distance


----------



## JoeyB (28 Oct 2012)

Well I finished the Great South Run. Had to slow down to manage the pain from my hip but really pleased I got round without stopping or walking!

Little disappointed that I couldn't do the time I wanted to, but you can't have it all I suppose :-)


----------



## wanda2010 (28 Oct 2012)

Well done JoeyB. There is always another occasion for a better time. Be sure to baby that hip to full recovery before attempting another run


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Oct 2012)

naminder said:


> You really wanted to go to this, do you have another commitment on that day?




SWMBO tells me that I do now!


----------



## naminder (29 Oct 2012)

JoeyB said:


> Well I finished the Great South Run. Had to slow down to manage the pain from my hip but really pleased I got round without stopping or walking!
> 
> Little disappointed that I couldn't do the time I wanted to, but you can't have it all I suppose :-)


 
It was just bad time timing re the hip. Well done you though


----------



## wanda2010 (30 Oct 2012)

I have a club session at the track tonight. It's either that or do admin in the warm, with a belly-full of food and music or telly in the background. Decisions. Decisions.


----------



## jdtate101 (30 Oct 2012)

Another runner here (well sort of). Doing a bit of running to help with the cardio over winter and to build up some muscle endurance. Just finished my first half marathon in 1:48:44 which I'm pleased about. Will be doing at least one run per week over the winter, possibly more depending upon if the weather prevents me getting out on the bike too much. Looking to do a tough mudder next year as well as another crack at the Birmingham Half.


----------



## wanda2010 (30 Oct 2012)

Well I dropped off the ss to get new brakes put on and am home about to get a bite to eat. No running tonight and I don't feel bad at all .

Hi jdtate101


----------



## Jmetz (31 Oct 2012)

I run more than I cycle at the moment. Completed my first marathon distance on Sunday- hurt, not least due to an injury. 

This weekend I should be resting however.I unwittingly I agreed sometime ago to take part in the Hell Up North run, not realising what weekend it fell on. 

Should be nice and painful.


----------



## wanda2010 (31 Oct 2012)

@ Jmetz. Sounds like a nice restful weekend for you . Your body will forgive you eventually.


----------



## MrJamie (31 Oct 2012)

Well done Jmetz 

Jdtate, Ive been thinking of doing Tough Mudder too, depends if my friends get the training in really. There's a new one near Northampton next year which is convenient 

Went for my first run with Garmin watch yesterday, awesome purchase, nice stats n stuff and is cool being able to check how im doing. Finally got round to my 10k/6.5 miller and my legs ache a lot more than they should!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (31 Oct 2012)

Hell Run this weekend for me!


----------



## naminder (31 Oct 2012)

Hell Runs and Tough mudders eh? Good guys, it's meant to be a wet and windy weekend


----------



## naminder (31 Oct 2012)

Good luck that should have read


----------



## wanda2010 (31 Oct 2012)

More mud for cross-country. Just as well I hadn't bothered to wash my spikes


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (31 Oct 2012)

Out for a run later (first time since I abandoned a sprint triathlon 2 months ago) so hopefully back in one piece


----------



## thefollen (2 Nov 2012)

I love a bit of running- well, anything physical really.

In Feb I have Hell in the Middle one week and Mudrunner Icebreaker the following week. (Icebreaker = 10k extreme cross country mud/trail run + 20k mountain bike course + a nice 3k run to finish you off).

Anyone else doing these?


----------



## wanda2010 (2 Nov 2012)

thefollen said:


> I love a bit of running- well, anything physical really.
> 
> In Feb I have Hell in the Middle one week and Mudrunner Icebreaker the following week. (Icebreaker = 10k extreme cross country mud/trail run + 20k mountain bike course + a nice 3k run to finish you off).
> 
> Anyone else doing these?


 
 Err, ain't it a tad chilly them times? Mind you, I'm a wuss when it comes to the cold so distances up to 10k is probably my limit til the warm weather arrives.


----------



## thefollen (2 Nov 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Err, ain't it a tad chilly them times? Mind you, I'm a wuss when it comes to the cold so distances up to 10k is probably my limit til the warm weather arrives.


 
It certainly can be!

Hell in the Middle fell on a ridiculous cold snap last year and was about -6c on the day. At around mile 8 (it's about 10/11 miles in total) you get the 'bog of doom' which is a 15 or so metre long waterfilled pit. It's around lower chest deep and due the freezing weather had 2inch thick ice floating in it- had to push it out the way! Took another half mile for the legs to thaw and feeling to come back into them. Ironically, the ice breaker (also the following week last year) boasted comparatively tropical temperatures of around 4c on the day.

Cycling to the Common last night, chatted with a motorcyclist at the lights who couldn't believe I was only in cycling shorts and a sleeveless top. Explained that if you keep up a high level of movement, your core temperature will be fine, you just need to cover the extremities :-D

This said, I'm certainly with you on a preference for warm weather!


----------



## wanda2010 (2 Nov 2012)

@ thefollen said "This said, I'm certainly with you on a preference for warm weather" Given your post above, are you sure about that? 

I remember Feb last year had snow cos it's my birth month and my friends and I went partying. Hadn't done the Newcastle look in many a year and I won't be doing that again  as my body is well past the 'exposure to cold' date . Once upon a time I thought about joining some of my club runners who were doing the Hell Down South, but when they mentioned water coming up to their chest, I had to think again as that's more than enough to drown me . Below freezing = bike only for commuting/shopping/short trips.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (2 Nov 2012)

Im going to be wearing my morph suit tomoz for the hell run, should be fun!

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=ar...2&start=0&ndsp=48&ved=1t:429,i:70&tx=77&ty=73


----------



## wanda2010 (2 Nov 2012)




----------



## naminder (2 Nov 2012)

thefollen said:


> I love a bit of running- well, anything physical really.
> 
> In Feb I have Hell in the Middle one week and Mudrunner Icebreaker the following week. (Icebreaker = 10k extreme cross country mud/trail run + 20k mountain bike course + a nice 3k run to finish you off).
> 
> ...


----------



## Jmetz (2 Nov 2012)

Rather you than me..ill be sticking to the much more traditional base layer and shirt. 




Peter Armstrong said:


> Im going to be wearing my morph suit tomoz for the hell run, should be fun!
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=ar...2&start=0&ndsp=48&ved=1t:429,i:70&tx=77&ty=73


----------



## MrJamie (2 Nov 2012)

I'm feeling particularly slow at the moment, just ran a 5k in 29 mins, having run it in 26mins a couple of weeks ago. I think I have a tendency to bounce more than push forward as my legs get tired like im not using hamstrings enough if that makes sense. I come back knackered but when I run with my friends for the same effort level I seem to sustain a considerably faster pace, I think its almost all down to good form/efficiency.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Nov 2012)

Forgot that Wednesdays run went well. No real issues to report except my mate who can cycle,but isn't a great runner 
Only a 4k route but could have been minutes faster without slowpoke. Loving the 115avg HR though


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Nov 2012)

Monday 31st December brings the 'Auld Lang Syne' fell-race
Penistone Hill Country Park
Haworth
O/S SE025364

£5.00 (entries in advance only!)
6 miles/900 feet of ascent 'BM rated'


However, I doubt I'll be going in fancy dress to it, evevn though quite a few entrants do

It's the odd-one-out for Eileen & Dave, as it's purely entries in advance only (& a limit of 400)

'ALS' does attract the big names though (2011 race)





Aly Raw (ex British Fell-Running Champion)








And......from Wakefield Triathlon Club (2 are also Ackworth members)




Jann Smith ~ green Mrs Claus (Ilkley Harriers)






And, I've got an entry!! 




The entry list for 'Auld Lang Syne' race is now online 
It was posted @ 19:30, there's already 375 entries (400 limit) 

http://woodentops.org.uk/assets/misc/ALS%202012%20start%20list.pdf 

We have an 'away-team' of; 
*34 -* Vicky Nicolson 
*126 *- Patricia Wood 
*129 -* Emma Smith 
*130 -* Craig Tipton 
*169 - *'me' 


Link here, includes video clip from 2010 - look who's the first two to the stream 
http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=als&subtopic=home 


I've also noticed a few more names that I know 


*41 -* John Mason (Wakefield Harriers, & dad of Annabel, one of the best junior fell-runners in the country) 
*96 -* Patrick (Paddy) O'Connor (Wakefield Harriers; one of our Consultant Anaesthetists) 
*97 -* Matthew O'Connor (Wakefield Harriers; Paddys son, & the winner of the NewMillerDam 10K)


----------



## wanda2010 (2 Nov 2012)

You are all nuts  I'll be wrapped in under a blanket in the warmth. I'll certainly drink to your health


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Nov 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> You are all nuts  I'll be wrapped in under a blanket in the warmth. I'll certainly drink to your health


There's nothing like a vertiginous muddy hillside, with a freezing cold stream at the bottom of it to wade through!!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (3 Nov 2012)

Beasted the hell runner today in my morph suit, turned up and was 10 mins late of the gun time, from over 2000 people, i overtook over 1500 people on a single track, I had to run through deeper mud and bushes and swim through the bogs to overtake. was absolutely crazy!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Nov 2012)

Actually managed to get to the local Park-Run this morning, for the first time since its first month!
It's on the 'winter course' now (avoiding the circumnavgation of the pond, & possibly icy paths surrounding it)

http://www.parkrun.org.uk/pontefract/course

Decided, despite the 3 degree temperature to run in shorts/short sleeve t-shirt (& Inov-8 Roc-Lite 315's, due to the wet/muddy conditions)

My 'off the mark' speed is still down by a long way!, as I had to pass people for the first mile.

Managed to surprise myself by getting a PB, & a reasonable placing; *19th/131 @ 21:10*

Then, ran to work & back this afternoon, for a 13:00 - 21:00 shift too (9miles in total)


----------



## naminder (4 Nov 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Beasted the hell runner today in my morph suit, turned up and was 10 mins late of the gun time, from over 2000 people, i overtook over 1500 people on a single track, I had to run through deeper mud and bushes and swim through the bogs to overtake. was absolutely crazy!


There are women out there who would pay good money to be covered in mud like that,


----------



## Mark Walker (4 Nov 2012)

Ex fell/off road/ road runner i seem to recognize the name Richard do you post on the Fell running forum ?


----------



## Jmetz (4 Nov 2012)

2h17 for the Hell Runner; places me in the top 20% of those who finished so i'm OK with that. The course creator is clearly a sick individual.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Nov 2012)

Mark Walker said:


> Ex fell/off road/ road runner i seem to recognize the name Richard do you post on the Fell running forum ?


Who me??
This one
http://fellrunner.org.uk/

Yes!


----------



## wanda2010 (5 Nov 2012)

Did someone above say "swimming through bogs"?  As part of a run?  Yep. Crazy folk. Well done though 

No running this weekend. Feel a bit guilty now so will (re)start tomorrow evening.


----------



## Mark Walker (5 Nov 2012)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Who me??
> This one
> http://fellrunner.org.uk/
> 
> Yes!


 Thought it was !!
regards
Mark


----------



## 4F (5 Nov 2012)

Suffolk whole hog yesterday 11K mud / river run in monsoon conditions  Team finished 9th out of 26 and 35 mins quicker than last year


----------



## Christopher (5 Nov 2012)

I tried fell-running but my knees almost exploded! I have the greatest respect for fell-runners, they are awsomely fit - although they don't have the common decency to be out of breath when you meet them on top of Skiddaw  .

I did buy some Walsh trainers which I use to run/trot purely on grass. I must remember to bring them to work so I can get a short run in at lunchtime. It is odd running on grass around a park and exchanging looks with other runners who don't leave the tarmac! I usually wear the Ron Hills, the smelly helly and a knitted cap, mud is easy to wash off it all. Longest run I do is about 3km, I am not fit enoough to go further yet.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (5 Nov 2012)

The Bog of doom!


----------



## wanda2010 (5 Nov 2012)

Yep. I'd have drowned or would have had to use the rope to get across.


----------



## MrJamie (10 Nov 2012)

Feeling pleased with todays run, despite it being rather slow. I was planning for about 12km, ended up doing about 15km in 1hr35 and felt like i could have kept going to HM distance without stopping. Im out of practice and out of shape, so its better than i expected.  The garmin is really helping keep me motivated, with loads of geeky stats to follow.


----------



## naminder (11 Nov 2012)

Mr Jamie, is the running helping your weight loss?


----------



## wanda2010 (11 Nov 2012)

Finally went for a run this morning. 5.55 miles in just over an hour. Bright sunshine so I enjoyed it. Slow pace for me but I ran with two other ladies from my running club so we chatted as we ran. Maybe it's something I should do every other long run. Hopefully this will motivate me to get out there for the track session on Tuesday evening.


----------



## MrJamie (13 Nov 2012)

naminder said:


> Mr Jamie, is the running helping your weight loss?


Not really, but it's all about the diet for me, I keep giving in to high calorie food 

Im hoping that once I get used to running around 10 miles again, my legs wont be stiff for 3 days after each run and ill be alright to go cycling properly between runs and burn off a decent amount of calories each week. My diet really has continued to be quite bad though.


----------



## naminder (14 Nov 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Not really, but it's all about the diet for me, I keep giving in to high calorie food
> 
> .


In the past when I've tried to lose weight, the muscular ache was what always stopped me eating what I shouldn't. Knowing I'd put all that effort into burning calories, not to mention the pain I was in, meant I kept away from from the junk food. All that effort for nothing..
Step away from the cakes


----------



## Berties (14 Nov 2012)

i run a lot in the winter and decided to go to a pucker shop and get a good pair of runners the chap a so called expert recommended a pair of adidas super nova not a light buy at £90 had a few 10km runs and started to get knee and calve pain,so on recomendation of my physio reverted back to my old pair,feeling good again after a few weeks of increased mileage put the adidas back on,gentle run out at two miles calve on fire,so jogged home,physio next day to see the chap who knows about this,who i do ride with weekly,
he says i have been recommended the wrong shoes and the pain will come back if i carry on using the new shoes,
he recommended me to change my shoes to neuteral and he will mould me a sole as i have a bi ff vg 10 degree,foot with good movement,i am fumming at the present a so called expert ,selling me a pair of runners that aint no good,i see a battle coming


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Nov 2012)

My old Petzl seems to have just about given up the ghost, despite new Lithium batteries - which is not on, now we're doing _torch-runs_ (t'was a part 'XC' run on Tuesday evening!!)

So, after dropping 'small-child' off at Choir Wednesday tea-time, I drove out of Wakefield to the local 'Go Outdoors'
http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/wakefield
Quite surprisingly, it's open till 20:00 year round!

After the usual inspection of the jackets & 'base layer' t-shirts, I made my way to the torch aisle
Reading a thread concerning head-torches on the 'Fell Runners Association' forums had leant me towards this particular one*
http://www.zweibrueder.com/ENG/produkte/html_highperformance/html_Hserie/h7.php?id=h7

However, they had it in stock as a double-pack, with a micro-torch
http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/dalesman-h7-and-p3-twin-pack-p106125

I've not had the chance to try it, but even in the basement (with mains-lights off) it's got a superb output, & the slider/'dimmer-switch' makes it even better
Plus it transitions from spot to flood too!! (even the micro-torch is bloody dazzling!!)


*However, if _money was no object_, I'd have buy the Hope R4 (1000 Lumens)
http://www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemID=SPG407
http://www.peteblandsports.co.uk/products/hope-vision-r4-aw11.htm


*So*, what does every one else use?


----------



## Pottsy (15 Nov 2012)

I use one of these:

http://www.upandrunning.co.uk/petzl-tikkina

Pretty simple, cheap, lightweight and effective enough for me. I don't run in pitch black countryside, just dark riverside paths occasionally.


----------



## MrJamie (16 Nov 2012)

naminder said:


> In the past when I've tried to lose weight, the muscular ache was what always stopped me eating what I shouldn't. Knowing I'd put all that effort into burning calories, not to mention the pain I was in, meant I kept away from from the junk food. All that effort for nothing..
> Step away from the cakes


Naminder you'll never get me away from the cakes  I'll just have to burn it off! 


Berties said:


> i run a lot in the winter and decided to go to a pucker shop and get a good pair of runners the chap a so called expert recommended a pair of adidas super nova not a light buy at £90 had a few 10km runs and started to get knee and calve pain,so on recomendation of my physio reverted back to my old pair,feeling good again after a few weeks of increased mileage put the adidas back on,gentle run out at two miles calve on fire,so jogged home,physio next day to see the chap who knows about this,who i do ride with weekly,
> he says i have been recommended the wrong shoes and the pain will come back if i carry on using the new shoes,
> he recommended me to change my shoes to neuteral and he will mould me a sole as i have a bi ff vg 10 degree,foot with good movement,i am fumming at the present a so called expert ,selling me a pair of runners that aint no good,i see a battle coming


I know a few people who have been recommended the wrong type of shoes in a running shop, it seems quite common on running forums too. Im not sure if its down to the staff, or that you cant run properly in a shop. Most big brands have guides on their websites as to what kind of shoe you need based on arch height, tread wear patterns etc and they seem quite accurate.



Richard A Thackeray said:


> *So*, what does every one else use?


Ive not really run with lights, i tend to just run around the residential streets here for dark runs, occasionally down the river in the dark with the weirdos. Sometimes one of my friends will cycle alongside with a couple of magicshines to light the way which opens up a lot more routes for evening running. Theyve turned a lot of the street lights off around here, so quite a few of my routes from a couple of years ago are too dark now.


----------



## wanda2010 (16 Nov 2012)

Not that I've done any night runs so far, but I live in the city so any runs I do are on well-lit streets and one of my local commons is surrounded by well-lit busy roads.

Re shoes, I use orthotics and already know what type of shoes to use. I may also have been lucky in that the few times I've gone into a running shop I've been able to use a treadmill or the member of staff, who also runs, has been spot on with their suggestions.


----------



## MrJamie (18 Nov 2012)

Did the Movember 10k this morning, which went better than expected and really enjoyed it, the atmosphere's pretty good fun. I finished in 30seconds over the hour, which although not speedy im pleased with, good starting point for getting back into it and there were a few hills, slippy corners and steps  that ate time, I pushed hard all the way and HR hit 197bpm at the last 100m.  Best of all HP Sauce were giving out free bacon sandwiches at the finish line which sold me completely


----------



## wanda2010 (18 Nov 2012)

Well done!

I haven't done any running since last Sunday morning. Went clothes shopping instead


----------



## gavroche (18 Nov 2012)

I hate running, cycling is easier and at least you keep moving when you stop pedalling.


----------



## wanda2010 (18 Nov 2012)

Yes cycling is easier but running means you don't have to watch what you eat too rigorously. Works for me


----------



## DCLane (18 Nov 2012)

I'm getting into the running - going out 3 times a week at the moment to cover 2 miles a time. Next month that'll move up to 5k in preparation for the Dewsbury 10k in Februrary. Usually it's in the dark though.

What I've found is that it's an entirely different muscle set from cycling. Having got (fairly) proficient on the bike over the last 18 months it's like beginning all over again with the running.

Swimming starts as well next month, which hopefully will go better.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Nov 2012)

Ran the 'Barnsley 10K' this morning in Royston
http://www.runningfreeonline.com/Maps/3949
http://www.barnsleyac.co.uk/index.html


I'd entered it last year, but DNS'd due to the eye injury I collected at the 'Harriers v Cyclists' (the day before Barnsley), so therefore really wanted to have a go this year.
Given its terrain, my 2010 run here gave me an, at the time PB, of 42:53

There was quite a few of us (Ackworthians) entered
However, it's a bit split, as there's the 'Abbey Dash' the same morning in Leeds (Town Hall - Kirkstall Abbey, & back)

The 'Dash' generally has about that has about 8,000 entrants, so my choice has less people to work through, given my usual (these days) slow starts
Unfortunately it was not a good day for me, as I felt grim 'from the off'

It was also a new start (to me!), in the local park, so a leaf-mould strewn path.
Losing places all the way to the first hill, past the Coking works - even lost a few up there!! (gained them climbing it in 2010!!)

I had a couple of runners in sight that I wanted to keep up with (723 - Martyn; 'Vegan Runners' & Craig Tipton - 387), but lost touch with about half-way round - despite 'working' with Becky Winters (68 ) & Dave (239)
See page 7
http://www.flamingphotography.co.uk/barnsley-10k-fun-run

Once we'd passed over the old railway line, it was flattish for a while, but the last mile (up Station Road) got me - the 'man with the hammer' got my legs went, & I lost about 10 places in the last 3/4 mile

Finishing *150th/783 @ 43:54* (chip = 43:46)

Then.............. I ran to work & back home too (after a hectic shift)


----------



## MrJamie (19 Nov 2012)

Well done Richard, id love to be that fast 

Im feeling really motivated now to drop weight to get faster, hopefully it lasts. It should make a huge difference to my speed, so time to take a break from the cake!


DCLane said:


> I'm getting into the running - going out 3 times a week at the moment to cover 2 miles a time. Next month that'll move up to 5k in preparation for the Dewsbury 10k in Februrary. Usually it's in the dark though.
> 
> What I've found is that it's an entirely different muscle set from cycling. Having got (fairly) proficient on the bike over the last 18 months it's like beginning all over again with the running.
> 
> Swimming starts as well next month, which hopefully will go better.


 It seems to be partly transferable in my experience, you should have decent cardio/aerobic fitness from cycling if you push yourself a bit and some of the leg muscles, but I think thats why you need to be careful not to do too much too soon to avoid injury on the untrained bits.  My lower leg, the stability muscles around my ankle are always the weakest if Ive not run in a while.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Nov 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Well done Richard, id love to be that fast



Thankyou!, but I don't consider myself fast

Just a 'plodder'


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Nov 2012)

Ran to work 'XC' yesterday morning, then home again just turned 18:00 - but with a headtorch! (4 miles each way)

Trouble was, I found out where the Rabbits (or possibly Horses hooves?) had been, & sprawled out full-length slithering along the muddy path
Then, having took it steady through along the river bank (Calder) & through the woods (motorbikes had been in!), arrived home for 18:40.
Washed the mud off my legs/feet. Changed socks & shoes
Back out of the house @ 19:00 to drive over for the club-run - did a fairly steady/sociable 7 miles.


Woke this morning to heavy/persistant rain, so... yes!!
Out for a 6 mile 'XC'


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Nov 2012)

6 mile 'XC'/footpath/bridleway run this afternoon, quite cool & a low dank mist

I saw one other runner, but plenty of dog walkers, including someone with a very friendly/curious (& lovely) Red Setter

Tried the new shoes (More Miles 'Cheviots') that I bought at the mobile shop at the_ 'Withins Skyline'_ fell-race
They're not too bad, but a bit too rigid a sole for proper fell-running, so they may get reserved for winter runs?

However, they're on sale even cheaper this weekend!!! (I paid £39 for the black/blue)
http://www.startfitness.co.uk/prodtype.asp?strParents=4587,4588&CAT_ID=4597&numRecordPosition=1

*Plus;*
Tomorrow morning brings the first 'XC' of the season in the league that we're in (as a Club), & organised by us - with assistance from Rothwell Harriers (another local_-ish _Club) 

I've been told that I_ am running_, despite offers to take it easy & just marshall (was told that I'm one of the faster runners!!, & hence a points scorer!)
http://www.pecoxc.co.uk/pages/race1.html

Not sure why they want me, as I was well down last year; Male Seniors = 129th/226 (Overall = 140th/372) 


Oh well, I wasn't doing anything else


----------



## wanda2010 (24 Nov 2012)

South of Thames 5 mile race earlier today. Not having run much these past few weeks, my legs weren't happy and I tripped once and fell once. Just as well I enjoy the mud!  I've no idea of my time, but I enjoyed the race and the tea and cake afterwards 

Partying tonight and I can only hope my legs hold out!


----------



## wanda2010 (25 Nov 2012)

Got my results for the cross-country: 47 minutes. Not one of my better times but it was under 50 minutes which I'm pleased about. Must do better next weekend.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Nov 2012)

Well done Wanda 

Mine was a bit wet to say the least.....
50% of the course was like a marsh, with mud/standing water halfway up the shins at points, the start had pools of water on it - there were a few shouts & large splashes as runners missed their footing


----------



## defy-one (27 Nov 2012)

With all this rain ..... I couldn't motivate myself to go riding .... Went running for the first time in many a year .... Only two miles with a small walk between each mile.
LOVED IT!!!


----------



## simmi (27 Nov 2012)

Did my first run in over 25 years on Sunday, 2.6 miles in 27 minutes. So much harder than I thought it would be, the cycling fitness I have built up seemed to count for nothing. Quads today are killing me, stairs are like climbing everest. Only did it because the weather was too bad for a cycle.
That said I like a challenge, and it will not beat me so will be going again!


----------



## MrJamie (27 Nov 2012)

Good job Wanda and Richard 

Defy and Simmy, I prefer running to cycling in the winter and if you run through the cold months you can do fairly well in races/funruns in spring 

I've done absolutely nothing for 7 days since my race, I usually take a couple of days rest after but the weathers been so off-putting and most of my normal running route along the river has flooded too and its dark so early. Struggling a bit with the motivation and hardly seeing anyone out running when i do go!


----------



## Berties (27 Nov 2012)

I know a few people who have been recommended the wrong type of shoes in a running shop, it seems quite common on running forums too. Im not sure if its down to the staff, or that you cant run properly in a shop. Most big brands have guides on their websites as to what kind of shoe you need based on arch height, tread wear patterns etc and they seem quite accurate.

Fortunately for me my physio is a sports biomechanics expert,and is pretty hot in this field,I still find it hard to understand the full value of his explanation of my need for my running,but it is working,and he is in the process of emailing the running shop with the full explanation of his prescribed opinion,
I have had orphapedic insoles moulded and adjusted and placed in a old pair of neuteral runners,till we get a result on my new ones,and slowly building up time in the insoles,I am load bearing all my leg muscle groups with regular visits to my physio,though this is pain full it helps with the transition of any tight cycling muscles to ensure they are flexible for the tonnage going through my joints in running,
Wet foot gauge does not always work as I have found out!as mine would show a supportive shoe,and its defiantly wrong,10 minutes with my chap face down on his couch looking foot fall, and walking up and down will look at hard skin patterns seems to get the best idea of shoe set up needs,the cost is higher but the hope for a eventual pain less 
Running future is the aim,but he battle with the shop still continues as they have gone quiet


----------



## simmi (27 Nov 2012)

Berties said:


> I know a few people who have been recommended the wrong type of shoes in a running shop, it seems quite common on running forums too. Im not sure if its down to the staff, or that you cant run properly in a shop. Most big brands have guides on their websites as to what kind of shoe you need based on arch height, tread wear patterns etc and they seem quite accurate.
> 
> Fortunately for me my physio is a sports biomechanics expert,and is pretty hot in this field,I still find it hard to understand the full value of his explanation of my need for my running,but it is working,and he is in the process of emailing the running shop with the full explanation of his prescribed opinion,
> I have had orphapedic insoles moulded and adjusted and placed in a old pair of neuteral runners,till we get a result on my new ones,and slowly building up time in the insoles,I am load bearing all my leg muscle groups with regular visits to my physio,though this is pain full it helps with the transition of any tight cycling muscles to ensure they are flexible for the tonnage going through my joints in running,
> ...


 
Hi Berties, I found your post very interesting, I have just ordered some neuteral New Balance Trail trainers, for no better reason than I can get them in a 2E width fitting and my walking and gym trainers are both New Balance which I find are very good.
Would it be worth my while to get my gait checked out at this very early stage or should I just get out there and run for a few months and see how I get on first.


----------



## naminder (27 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> With all this rain ..... I couldn't motivate myself to go riding .... Went running for the first time in many a year .... Only two miles with a small walk between each mile.
> LOVED IT!!!


It does get easier. Just keep going with it


----------



## wanda2010 (27 Nov 2012)

Track session tonight. Not exactly motivated to get wet once more, but I'll see how I go.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Nov 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Track session tonight. Not exactly motivated to get wet once more, but I'll see how I go.


Club rub evening....

Doubt it'll be another head-torch 'xc' session though??, as we don't have SONAR!


----------



## wanda2010 (27 Nov 2012)

You mean you don't have SONAR........... yet!!!


----------



## naminder (27 Nov 2012)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Club rub evening....


 
Club rub??


----------



## Berties (27 Nov 2012)

simmi said:


> Hi Berties, I found your post very interesting, I have just ordered some neuteral New Balance Trail trainers, for no better reason than I can get them in a 2E width fitting and my walking and gym trainers are both New Balance which I find are very good.
> Would it be worth my while to get my gait checked out at this very early stage or should I just get out there and run for a few months and see how I get on first.



I had a neutral pair of new balance gone back to them at present ,what I have found is that up to five miles have been ok ,lost a few nails a few aches,nothing of any hard ship upped my mileage 8 miles ok then 10 + problems,need proper advice from a expert,a third party like my physio,top chap,I have a oversupinated foot with a bi ff VGA 10 degree ,this means I now use a set up orthopaedic insole set at about 5 degrees at present,if you re looking to up miles I would go and take advice,this is something that is learnt over time by a specialist,my muscle injuries got bad by wearing wrong shoes,not cheap ones ,wrong ones,sizing is another issue my shoes are plus one size as your gait stretches forward with the amount of tonnage being driven through it,again something to consider before taking the trainers out of he box,
Good luck


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Nov 2012)

naminder said:


> Club rub??


Well, there's plenty of nice girls there


(yes, it was a 'typo')


----------



## thefollen (27 Nov 2012)

Anyone here doing the Hell In The Middle / MudRunner Icebreaker shuffle in Feb??


----------



## MrJamie (27 Nov 2012)

Went out for a rather amusing run tonight with my nephew on his bike with magicshines to light the way and kept getting cut off by floods. Quite a lot of running ankle deep in freezing water where the lake had burst the banks and flooded over the paths which must have looked a bit crazy to the rush hour traffic up on the road, but i decided to turn back when i could see the tops of benches poking out of the water in the distance  Managed to bump into another guy having fun running through the floods, and we stopped to compare notes.  

Id always thought running through cold water would be horrible, but your feet soon warm up, its actually kinda fun in a childish jumping in the puddles kind of way.


----------



## wanda2010 (27 Nov 2012)

You are mad 

In other news, I worked later than planned so by the time I got home it was too late to join the club at the track and I didn't fancy heading out on my own .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Nov 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Went out for a rather amusing run tonight with my nephew on his bike with magicshines to light the way and kept getting cut off by floods. Quite a lot of running ankle deep in freezing water where the lake had burst the banks


I found that too on my XC run this morning, where I usually head up from the woods onto the river banking (Calder), passes through a depression (banking was raised in late 1800's to accomodate a colliery railway)
I know water stays there, but looking at the fallen trees in it, it was about mid thigh deep!!!
I went another way




MrJamie said:


> Id always thought running through cold water would be horrible, but your feet soon warm up, its actually kinda fun in a childish jumping in the puddles kind of way.


Oh yes, even in mid-January fell-races they warm up!!


A few of us did a head-torch XC run at the Club-run tonight. 
Very wet, boggy (part of Sundays XC race course) & good fun splashing through the mud & water in the dark


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Dec 2012)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Tomorow morning brings the first 'XC' of the season in the league that we're in (as a Club), & organised by us - with assistance from Rothwell Harriers (another local_-ish _Club)
> 
> I've been told that I_ am running_, despite offers to take it easy & just marshall (was told that I'm one of the faster runners!!, & hence a points scorer!)
> http://www.pecoxc.co.uk/pages/race1.html
> ...


 
All I can say is very cold, quite breezy & _*very *_wet!!! 

*Results; *
_*Senior Mens;*_ 118th/229 
_*Overall;*_ 132nd/372 


Photos & report here - hope you can see them okay? 

http://www.ackworthroadrunnersandac.co.uk/#/2012-13-race-1-fitzwilliam-cp/4571480161 

Next race in a fortnight; Sunday 16th December, in Middleton Woods (Leeds)


----------



## MrJamie (1 Dec 2012)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Photos & report here - hope you can see them okay?
> 
> http://www.ackworthroadrunnersandac.co.uk/#/2012-13-race-1-fitzwilliam-cp/4571480161


Link didnt work - needed copy pasting, maybe this one will http://www.ackworthroadrunnersandac.co.uk/#/2012-13-race-1-fitzwilliam-cp/4571480161 Looks fun in a slightly insane way, well done 

Ive just got back from a slowish 10k, proudly still braving the cold in shorts - Every year i try to see how long i can go without wearing tracksuit bottoms or those dreaded man-tights, but usually give in when its sub zero and windy. I find it interesting what people run in in winter, plenty in big jackets, full tracksuits and hats and then the odd skinny bloke in a loose vest and short shorts, no idea how they do it.

My normal running route is alongside the river and around nearby lakes, but its so messed up by the floods, especially where the riverside paths go down under MK grid roads and for the first time since i can remember parts of the lakeside paths are fenced off and quite badly underwater. Today I tried to avoid it and still ended up over my ankles stomping through water with ice on the top. I can't really complain though, its a great area for running and cycling around the other 99% of the time


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Dec 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Link didnt work - needed copy pasting, maybe this one will http://www.ackworthroadrunnersandac.co.uk/#/2012-13-race-1-fitzwilliam-cp/4571480161 Looks fun in a slightly insane way, well done


Thakyou, although it doesn't show the wet areas, where it was like running through a marsh for hundreds of yards at a time



MrJamie said:


> Ive just got back from a slowish 10k, proudly still braving the cold in shorts - Every year i try to see how long i can go without wearing tracksuit bottoms or those dreaded man-tights, but usually give in when its sub zero and windy. I find it interesting what people run in in winter, plenty in big jackets, full tracksuits and hats and then the odd skinny bloke in a loose vest and short shorts, no idea how they do it.



I wore shorts to 1st November, barring for racing & 'XC' (reasoning that legs dry quicker than tights, & lose less heat that way)

Initially when I started racing (particularly 'fell'), I was surprised how many did only wear shorts/vest 
I couldn't figure out how they'd get to(let alone keep at) an _operating temperature_, seeings how I was running some of the same fell-races in t-shirt, long-sleeve top, loves & woolly hat! (& still not really sweating)

Nowadays I've cut down for the cold weather races, & just wear a long-sleeve 'technical' t-shirt under the club vest, like in the picture from the 'Ackworth' link above (I even wore shorts to run to work @ 05:30 today, as I was coming back 'XC', & knew it'd be wet/muddy)


----------



## naminder (2 Dec 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Link didnt work - needed copy pasting, maybe this one will http://www.ackworthroadrunnersandac.co.uk/#/2012-13-race-1-fitzwilliam-cp/4571480161 Looks fun in a slightly insane way, well done
> 
> Ive just got back from a slowish 10k, proudly still braving the cold in shorts - Every year i try to see how long i can go without wearing tracksuit bottoms or those dreaded man-tights, but usually give in when its sub zero and windy. I find it interesting what people run in in winter, plenty in big jackets, full tracksuits and hats and then the odd skinny bloke in a loose vest and short shorts, no idea how they do it.
> 
> My normal running route is alongside the river and around nearby lakes, but its so messed up by the floods, especially where the riverside paths go down under MK grid roads and for the first time since i can remember parts of the lakeside paths are fenced off and quite badly underwater. Today I tried to avoid it and still ended up over my ankles stomping through water with ice on the top. I can't really complain though, its a great area for running and cycling around the other 99% of the time


 
So that's you in the shorts! I'm usually the one in the full hat, gloves, tracksuit.
Is that Willen Lake, with the paths fenced off? That doesn't sound good. I only remember Furzton Lake like that once, before the flood defenses were put into place


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Dec 2012)

Naminder, yes that's me in the last pic (grey hat & hi-viz long sleeve t-shirt.


At a guess, you're getting confused with other locations???

This is, as it says under my pic, The West Riding of Yorkshire


----------



## naminder (2 Dec 2012)

Richard , It was Mr Jamie that I quoted and was talking to. He and I live in the same town


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Dec 2012)

naminder said:


> Richard , It was Mr Jamie that I quoted and was talking to. He and I live in the same town


Subsequent apologies offered - thought you'd been looking at my hairy & muddy legs?


----------



## MrJamie (3 Dec 2012)

naminder said:


> So that's you in the shorts! I'm usually the one in the full hat, gloves, tracksuit.
> Is that Willen Lake, with the paths fenced off? That doesn't sound good. I only remember Furzton Lake like that once, before the flood defenses were put into place


lol I often have my nephew riding alongside me too, which seems to amuse a fair few people  Yeah theyd closed the gates at Willen by the weirs, ive not seen it that bad before - they cancelled some Santa run this weekend aswell because its still flooded even though its gone down loads since midweek. I think they flood Willen and Caldecotte on purpose to stop the river flooding too much near houses or something allegedly clever like that 

It'll be the ice for us all next, seemed a bit slippy today underfoot.  I do love running in snow though!


----------



## Dan B (3 Dec 2012)

Decided recently to start running to work, as it's only about 1.5k so I get almost no useful benefit from riding (and I can't really extend the route without either setting out in exactly the wrong direction, or carrying on without stopping when I get there)

Has anyone tried barefoot running? Or running in "barefoot shoes" even? I've read about it a little, and while I'm by no means a biomechanics expert, it seems to make sense that using the whole foot will encourage more even muscle development and control in the same way that using free weights instead of gym machines does


----------



## Trevrev (4 Dec 2012)

Dan B said:


> Decided recently to start running to work, as it's only about 1.5k so I get almost no useful benefit from riding (and I can't really extend the route without either setting out in exactly the wrong direction, or carrying on without stopping when I get there)
> 
> Has anyone tried barefoot running? Or running in "barefoot shoes" even? I've read about it a little, and while I'm by no means a biomechanics expert, it seems to make sense that using the whole foot will encourage more even muscle development and control in the same way that using free weights instead of gym machines does


 
I've been running with New Balance Minimus MT10 barefoot shoes for the last 6 months. It's the best thing i've ever done.
Running just feels so comfortable now. I've just got some Merrell Road gloves too. Haven't tried them yet.
I'd never go back to a conventional running shoe again.


----------



## Dan B (5 Dec 2012)

Dan B said:


> Decided recently to start running to work, as it's only about 1.5k so I get almost no useful benefit from riding


Well, started yesterday. 2k each way, 8 minutes/mile, which I was quite pleased with for a first attempt. Can barely walk today, though ...

Hopefully back poundingdancing gracefully across the pavements tomorrow


----------



## defy-one (5 Dec 2012)

can anyone tell me why my lower calf just on my right leg is still feeling it everytime i run. i woukd have expected it to get easier, but i still struggle


----------



## pubrunner (5 Dec 2012)

Dan B said:


> Has anyone tried barefoot running? Or running in "barefoot shoes" even? I've read about it a little, and while I'm by no means a biomechanics expert, it seems to make sense that using the whole foot will encourage more even muscle development and control in the same way that using free weights instead of gym machines does


 
*Barefoot Running*

Rule 1 - Go into barefoot running very gradually

Rule 2 - Progress further into barefoot running, very gradually

Rule 3 - same as Rule 2 

I started wearing minimalist shoes and really enjoyed it - it 'makes' you run more on the mid-foot and toes. However, it deffo gives the legs a good workout - and it (over) stretches parts more than wearing conventional running shoes. I was far too keen and tried to do too much much barefoot running, too soon. This is a sure way to become injured . . . as I know from bitter experience - I was out of running for 12 weeks, with achilles and lower calf injuries.

I tried very minimalist shoes from the outset, whereas I should probably tried something such as the NB Minimalist range. I now wear NB Minimus shoes once a week for a tempo run and Barefoot Evo once or twice a week for speed sessions. The rest of the time and especially on longer runs (12+ miles), I wear conventional running shoes. IMO, barefoot running gives the legs much more of a workout - it would probably be sensible to reduce mileage, to counter this.


----------



## pubrunner (5 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> can anyone tell me why my lower calf just on my right leg is still feeling it everytime i run. i woukd have expected it to get easier, but i still struggle


 
It could be down to your shoes; it might be that your heel is* lower* than it is in your usual shoes. In turn, this would affect the lower calf. I experienced this, when I started barefoot running, for exactly this reason. I suggest that you try a heel 'wedge' insert in your right shoe.


----------



## pubrunner (5 Dec 2012)

Dan B said:


> I'm by no means a biomechanics expert, it seems to make sense that using the whole foot will encourage more even muscle development and control in the same way that using free weights instead of gym machines does


 
A good analogy and entirely accurate, IMO.

Start out with just half a mile of barefoot running and you'll feel the next day, that you've had a workout.



Trevrev said:


> It's the best thing i've ever done.


 
Me too !


----------



## defy-one (5 Dec 2012)

i bought a pair of cheap nike running shoes ariund 3 years ago at the same time as my treadmill. 
before various injuries and my knee anthroscopy i never had an issue. i guess my stride has changed after my knee problem. 
i will try running bare foot and let you know how i get on. my reason for running is not to enter long distance races or anything like that, but to keep my leg muscles in good condition. i don't want muscles that i don't use in cycling suffering atrophy, which long term would affect my knee. 
my plan is to run a mile or two twice a week.


----------



## pubrunner (5 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> i don't want muscles that i don't use in cycling suffering atrophy, which long term would affect my knee.
> my plan is to run a mile or two twice a week.


 
Barefoot running just once a week would certainly be 'noticed' by your muscles. 

What shoes will you be using ? Be careful, 'cos it could well aggravate your lower calf muscle.


----------



## defy-one (6 Dec 2012)

I use spd-sl on my road bike .... No issues with riding many tens of miles.
Hoping to use spd on my hybrid - don't envisage a problem with those either


----------



## Berties (6 Dec 2012)

Barefoot running does not suit every one and you have to gradually start to use them as pub runner has already said 
Calve injuries as I learnt can occur as a secondary injury caused by upping mileage on the wrong shoes,
I learnt a lot from a few sessions with a biomechanics expert,right shoes,etc stretching muscles for long term running to prevent injury,even how you run and how your toes point,if you ar running after riding all summer a specific leg group may be tight,and more prone to damage or cause a secondry ie riders knee or runners knee can be caused by tight quads that then can cause you to run bad and cause your calve to rip


----------



## pubrunner (6 Dec 2012)

Berties said:


> Barefoot running does not suit every one and you have to gradually start to use them as pub runner has already said
> Calve injuries as I learnt can occur as a secondary injury caused by upping mileage on the wrong shoes,
> I learnt a lot from a few sessions with a biomechanics expert,right shoes,etc* stretching muscles* for long term running to prevent injury,even how you run and how your toes point,if you ar running after riding all summer a specific leg group may be tight,and more prone to damage or cause a secondry ie riders knee or runners knee can be caused by tight quads that then can cause you to run bad and cause your calve to rip


 
I agree with all the above.

The only point of caution that I'd add, is that you must not overdo the stretching; I've known quite a few runners become injured, when after never having done so previously, they've begun long and elaborate stretching exercises. Take care, if you are asking your body to carry out a new range of movements.


----------



## Dan B (6 Dec 2012)

pubrunner said:


> The only point of caution that I'd add, is that you must not overdo the stretching;


I never stretch cold muscles. Coupled with a tendency to forget to stretch warm ones that's probably left me with DOMS on a few occasions where I should have stretched more than I did, but I'd rather err in that direction than the other.

Tuesday's outing murdered my calves, which I think is due to having use them quite a lot trying not to land on my heel, which in turn I believe is due to trying to land my foot too far ahead: will be paying much more attention to that next time (which at this rate will be Monday as I have to ride in tomorrow)

Being too tight to spring for expensive running shoes when I don't even know if I'm going to stick at it more than a week, I did a bit of lateral thinking and got myself some snorkelling/diving water shoes, which have nice flexible rubber soles that I can feel the ground through and enough room at the front that I can splay my toes properly. I'm sure they won't last as long as proper running shoes but if I get as far as wearing them out, that'll be the time to think about splashing the cash.


----------



## Trevrev (6 Dec 2012)

I run 15 miles every saturday morning in my Minimus barefoot shoes. The mileage doesn't affect me. My Brooks are redundant!


----------



## pubrunner (6 Dec 2012)

Dan B said:


> Being too tight to spring for expensive running shoes when I don't even know if I'm going to stick at it more than a week, I did a bit of lateral thinking and got myself some* snorkelling/diving water shoes*, which have nice flexible rubber soles that I can feel the ground through and enough room at the front that I can splay my toes properly. I'm sure they won't last as long as proper running shoes but if I get as far as wearing them out, that'll be the time to think about splashing the cash.


 
I often use water shoes - especially for speedwork. They cost very little and are very light indeed. A bonus, is that they have a tough sole, which is very thorn resistant.


----------



## Trevrev (6 Dec 2012)

When i was at school i was in the running squad for 800 and 1500 metres, and i used to do the cross country too. And all that was done in woolworths plimsoles. No flash running shoes then. No injuries either!
Thats what got me thinking about this barefoot thing. I tried plimsoles again, but they were too rigid.
I love the NB minimus, but the wear on the sole bothers me a little. I went for the MT10 trail shoe because the road shoe looked very slippy.
I love the fact it feels like you have nothing on your feet.
The running shops that i went to really didn't want to sell the barefoot shoes. Tried their best to talk me out of it, as i would regret it.
Fortunately i have my own mind.


----------



## pubrunner (6 Dec 2012)

Trevrev said:


> When i was at school i was in the running squad for 800 and 1500 metres, and i used to do the cross country too. And all that was done in woolworths plimsoles. No flash running shoes then. No injuries either!
> Thats what got me thinking about this barefoot thing. I tried plimsoles again, but they were too rigid.


 
Perhaps you'd like water shoes; they are similar to plimsolls and very flexible indeed. At under £10 a pair, they are very good value !



Trevrev said:


> I went for the MT10 trail shoe because the road shoe looked very slippy.


 
The MT10 is a cracking shoe; sadly, they are just too narrow for me  . The larger SportsDirect stores, usually have them on special offer.


----------



## Berties (6 Dec 2012)

pubrunner said:


> I agree with all the above.
> 
> The only point of caution that I'd add, is that you must not overdo the stretching; I've known quite a few runners become injured, when after never having done so previously, they've begun long and elaborate stretching exercises. Take care, if you are asking your body to carry out a new range of movements.



How many runners know how to stretch correctly,and which groups to co concentrate on,
I will stretch post run all groups and every day I load stretch keeping the muscle long,but this is a technique and done correctly gives results ,it hurts but has to done accurately and a slight miss angle could cause injury, can you over do it,getting my flexibility down to zero is close ,and my physio stretches my hams till my knees go numb,I think he over does it but he's the boss !,
I take his prescription of advice and experience and follow it to the word,he is also a expert in this field,


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Dec 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Got my results for the cross-country: 47 minutes. Not one of my better times but it was under 50 minutes which I'm pleased about. Must do better next weekend.


Well???


I have one next Sunday; the 2nd round of our local PECO series.
We're at Middleton Woods, in south Leeds
http://www.pecoxc.co.uk/pages/race2.html

It looks like roughly the same course as last year, with items of industrial archaeology in view; Bell Pits, colliery tram-ways, industrial railways,etc....


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Dec 2012)

Er, well I might not have done any xc races since that one . A combination of appliance breakdown and winter blues yer 'onna.

South of Thames this Saturday at Richmond Park. 7.5 miles. Will be interesting as that will be the longest distance I'll have run in recent months.


----------



## wanda2010 (12 Dec 2012)

Managed to drag myself into the cold on Sunday morning for a short run before joining friends for lunch. Last night's track session was missed in favour of a lunch-time run today. Is it me or is it harder to breathe in the winter?.


----------



## Hilldodger (12 Dec 2012)

Has anyone done the nose joke yet?


----------



## MrJamie (12 Dec 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Managed to drag myself into the cold on Sunday morning for a short run before joining friends for lunch. Last night's track session was missed in favour of a lunch-time run today. Is it me or is it harder to breathe in the winter?.


I'm not doing much at the moment, its really not enjoyable. The cold isnt such an issue, the ice is a bit dodgy but the moist air is horrible. I ran 6k on Saturday, when I stopped I couldnt stop coughing, something which happens when im very heavily breathing in damp air. This weeks been colder, more icy and foggy so I havent bothered since im not training for anything, looks to be getting warmer by weekend though


----------



## wanda2010 (12 Dec 2012)

It occurred to me a few mins ago that I hadn't packed my inhaler to use before my lunch-time run today so that could be why I found breathing difficult .

I'm hoping to run on Saturday but I might need to make a note of the finishing position of the ladies team so can't do both. Will check tomorrow and if need be I'll do a short run early on Saturday morning.

I'm not training for anything either. I use the cross-country races as a way to stop me comfort eating too much and help reduce the effects of my winter blues.


----------



## JoeyB (12 Dec 2012)

I haven't run since the GSR at the end of October due to the injuries I picked up during the training. I went to Alexandra Sport in Portsmouth at the weekend and had a proper GAIT test and got fitted out with some trainers suited to my specific needs. Hopefully no more painful hip now! Just going to build the distance back up gradually....and probably peak at 10k, I have no need to run any further (unless a mate convinces me to try a half marathon)


----------



## wanda2010 (12 Dec 2012)

Try a half marathon...... (yes I know I'm not your mate ).


----------



## wanda2010 (13 Dec 2012)

Seems like I'm on a roll this week! Did some hills this evening although 3 instead of the 5 I would normally do. Remembered my inhaler this time so breathing was slightly easier, especially when I breathed in through my nose and out through my mouth. 

I only managed to get out there because I got changed as soon as I arrived home from work. If I'd waited til my normal time I wouldn't have made it. As I was leaving the area my club mates were arriving. Maybe we'll meet up in February/March


----------



## defy-one (13 Dec 2012)

Used my old old trainers today and the lower right calf has been fine :touchwood.
Did 3.5 miles of fast interval training on my trusty treadmill, listening (and occasionally) watching MTV :happy


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Dec 2012)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I have one next Sunday; the 2nd round of our local PECO series.
> We're at Middleton Woods, in south Leeds
> http://www.pecoxc.co.uk/pages/race2.html
> 
> It looks like roughly the same course as last year, with items of industrial archaeology in view; Bell Pits, colliery tram-ways, industrial railways,etc....



Hopefully it shouldn't be too cold in the morning for it.... if today's been anything to go by

Sadly, as soon as it finishes, I've got to depart & head back home, as I'm working a late shift (14:00 - 22:00) so need to get sorted to either run or ride to work


----------



## wanda2010 (15 Dec 2012)

7.5 mile xc race today. Richmond Park. Enjoyable but tough as I've not run more than 4 miles in recent months.

Update: Completed in 68:45. Happy with that time.


----------



## MrJamie (15 Dec 2012)

Nice to see the weather a bit warmer, went out for the usual 6k route i do, started raining about halfway but it didnt cool me down too much. Ive been lazy and not run much for the past couple of weeks, so my legs were a bit achey.

Sometimes I really really dont feel like running, but after I drag myself out I always enjoy it and it really helps with my mood. I definitely feel winter blues as Wanda put it and it makes me want to sit in front of the tv eating junk food. 

I've got running a Marathon on my mind at the moment, id probably just want to do it once just for the achievement. I was thinking about doing the local one in 5 months time, as ill probably do the local HM in 3 months anyway, but now im wondering about doing a more interesting one instead.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Dec 2012)

Crikey, it was another muddy one!!
But this time, it was 'claggy' mud, partly due to a lot of the course being in woodland.
However, it's probably so chewed up, because every prat in the area rides his (invariably....) illegal death-trap/crosser/trials-bike round the woods.
Some of the mud-holes were getting on towards knee-depth!


Not a good postion, again!! (have to start getting closer to the front - instead of wasting energy moving up the pack)
Still, I reckon a (self-recorded,as no 'officials' are taken) time of _36:38_ isn't too bad for a _5 mile_ XC, given the terrain in there

Results & photos later


Then.............. once over the line, I had to keep on running, back to the car, as I was working this afternoon (swapped my 06:00 - 13:00 for a 14:00 - 22:00)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Dec 2012)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not a good postion, again!! (have to start getting closer to the front - instead of wasting energy moving up the pack)
> Still, I reckon a (self-recorded,as no 'officials' are taken) time of _36:38_ isn't too bad for a _5 mile_ XC, given the terrain in there
> 
> Results & photos later


]
The results are all online now, we (the Club) didn't do too bad overall, & still hold 1st place in the mens 1st division
I placed;
*Male Seniors =* _125th/227_
*Overall Seniors (M/F) =* _141st/369_
Combined Senior results aren't officially given, as males go through one finish 'tube', ladies another one alongside
But, Sharon Williams (Abbey Runners) was the lady I followed in, as I know her to talk to

Photo links to follow when I see some


----------



## MrJamie (18 Dec 2012)

Sounds quick for offroad, do the winners finish in unbelievably fast times given the terrain? I don't mind mud/water etc, but like running in the dark it really slows me down if im unsure of my footing. You've got me thinking about starting positions too, I usually hang right back so im overtaking more people than overtake me (motivation!) but the few times ive started nearer the front my times been much better. In the recent 10k i did, i felt like i wasted loads of energy overtaking people in the first km.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Dec 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Sounds quick for offroad, do the winners finish in unbelievably fast times given the terrain?


Can't comment on them at this race,_ but_, I ran this fell-race again back in October (7miles/900+ feet of ascent)
http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=withins&subtopic=home

I finished it in 1.01:23 136th/302, & winner was 42;32 (with 21 runners under 50 minutes!!)
**The course record is held by Alistair Brownlee (in his 'Bingley Harriers' guise) @ 41:28!!!**




MrJamie said:


> You've got me thinking about starting positions too,
> I usually hang right back so im overtaking more people than overtake me (motivation!) but the few times ive started nearer the front my times been much better.
> In the recent 10k i did, i felt like i wasted loads of energy overtaking people in the first km.


I know, but due to knee problems at the start of this year (fell heavily during a XC, & chipped the Femur near the knee) I can't get off the mark as quickly now.

During the 'Trunce' fell-races though, I do try to get near the front, as I know exactly where I can push on that race (series)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Dec 2012)

Went out on Club-run last night, but just for a change went to the 18:30 run (generally slower), as I could get a lift there from Pat (I usually take her & Gail), & it was a head-torch run on unlit lanes.
There were 7 girls (well.... ages 25 to 50) & me 

We'd run the unlit section, & the fastest 2 girls & myself were waiting at The Brown Cow for the others to catch up.
When they'd got to us, there was a muttering & glimpses cast in my direction, had I said something? (don't think so), done something?? (no) 

I asked, but was told it wasn't anything & was to set off (had to before I got paranoid)

Louise told me that they'd been ogling my posterior & a couple of the girls had considered it superior to their own!

Needless to say I went to the back & only overtook on the unlit section - then maintaining a 50 yard lead

If nothing else, it boosted my ego for a while though, even if the rest of me's not worth looking at


----------



## wanda2010 (28 Dec 2012)

I've not done any running since the beginning of last week. Had thought about heading out this morning but the rain has put me off. I'll try again on Sunday morning with the club. I've been cycling a lot though, does that count?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Dec 2012)

Out last night locally with one of the Club-members, I only covered just over 7 miles (including run to meet her & back home afterwards), quite a steady run as she's had a bad cold, so not breathing properly
Didn't want to say to here, but it was too slow for me,as I only broke a sweat on way to meet her/after leaving her)


wanda2010 said:


> I've not done any running since the beginning of last week. Had thought about heading out this morning but the rain has put me off. I'll try again on Sunday morning with the club. I've been cycling a lot though, does that count?


I managed to fit in about 2 hours on tthe bike in the afternoon, with a potter up the 'Roman Road' from Castleford, up to Aberford, then round Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, through Sherburn-in-Elmet, & Ledsham.


Then it's 2 races this holiday weekend (3 if you include - a hoped for - ParkRun, on Saturday)

*1.* Denby Dale Travellers_ 'Man v Bike'_ on Sunday 30th @ 11:00
http://denbydaletravellers.org.uk/ESW/Files/DENBY_DALE_TRAVELLERS_RUNNER_V_BIKE_2012.pdf

*2.* Woodentops_ 'Auld Lang Syne'_ on Monday 31st @ 11:00
http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=als&subtopic=home

I have also being asked if I want to got to the_ 'Giants Tooth'_ fell-race on Tuesday 1st, but seeing as I'm working a night-shift on Monday 22:00 - 07:00, I think that maybe a bit much??
http://fellrunner.org.uk/races.php?id=2513


----------



## wanda2010 (28 Dec 2012)

You can do that race easy! A shot of strong coffee just before the start. Job done


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Dec 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> You can do that race easy! A shot of strong coffee just before the start. Job done



Two problems..

*1.* I don't drink Coffee
*2.* SWMBO might not be too happy if I went


----------



## wanda2010 (29 Dec 2012)

SWMBO roolz


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Dec 2012)

Went to the local ParkRun this morning, for only 3rd time in 80-odd events 
Managed a reasonable 21:37 (self-timed at moment) & 18th.

Then it absolutely threw it down ('Cloud-burst' style!) within 2 minutes of my finishing, so I took the decision not to wait to watch my Club-mates finish & ran for the car



wanda2010 said:


> SWMBO roolz


True, they do!!


----------



## wanda2010 (30 Dec 2012)

For the first time in about 2 weeks, I hit the road for a Sunday run. I didn't want to wait around for the club run at 10.30. It was very slow but I enjoyed it. My knees hurt a little, but that's to be expected given the time off . 5 miles in 49 mins. 

Now off to stretch, have a small brekky then meet some club members for lunch!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Dec 2012)

Crikey!!!
The _'Man v Bike'_ was bloody hard going this year, managed not to get lost in the housing estate though, by dint of keeping close to the 3 runners ahead of me
Some of the fields were atrociously bad to cross, one ploughed field even clogged my Mud-Claws, & I've never had that happen anywhere before!!

Sadly the first cyclist home passed me with about a mile to go, but as the routes diverged again after he passed me, I was told he was only a minute or so in front of me
I was 4th runner, with (so I'm told) 1st/2nd being about 5 minutes ahead 
The 3rd place was only a couple of hundred yards ahead at the most (we worked together for a lot of the race), but I just couldn't keep up with him on the last drag.


As far as I could figure out, the 5th runner was roughly 7 minutes adrift of me - have to wait for the official results though



Oh!, & the ParkRun was officially 18th/97 @ 21:38
http://www.parkrun.org.uk/pontefract/results/latestresults (race 84)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jan 2013)

RE; _'Auld Lang Syne'_

A horribly wet day, even the drive up there was almost in a cloud-burst, with sheet water on the M62 at points, & even worse on the final couple of roads from Leeming to Denholme.
Emma, who was following me, told me of the puddles that I was driving through, that then 'broke' over the roof of my car.

On arrival, looking over towards the 'way out', there was perhaps 200-300 yards visibility, with heavy rain & a strong wind.

I started too far back, as I was talking to someone, so lost more than a hundred places (to a normal position) before even leaving the Quarry 

Going up the first track was more like running up a stream bed, but as for the descent to the beck, that was evil - people were losing footings & slithering 300 yards downhil on their backs!!!
The stream was fast-flowing & mid-thigh at one point, but thankfully only about 5 yards across (usually just above ankle-deep)

Once we'd reached the open moorland, the wind was very apparant, as it blew mud/water into faces

Jonny Brownlee passed me heading in the opposite direction, at the point where the 'return leg' rejoined the outwards (a 'balloon race' - up the string, round the balloon, & back down the string)

It was almost surreal to be chasing Batman (or one of them) over the Moors, having overtaken the Tetley Huntsman not long before

Here's the start out of the Quarry (which had above ankle-deep water in places)



And, there's photos via the main page;
http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=als&subtopic=home

https://plus.google.com/photos/1104...7443848/albums/5828196651975641809?banner=pwa


Wonder Woman (Jann Smith; Ilkley Harriers) probably wanted her charactors super powers at this point
http://www.photos-dsb.co.uk/ALS 2012/content/FV4Q2113_large.html


I just looked rather damp
http://www.photos-dsb.co.uk/ALS 2012/content/FV4Q2154_large.html


The results were a foregone conclusion,* 376 finishers*;
Jonny Brownlee 1st @43:10
Me = 170th @ 1.04:35


----------



## wanda2010 (5 Jan 2013)

Well. I don't normally make resolutions for a new year, but I'll have to rescind that after today's race.

I took part in the Surrey County XC champs this morning. Now I'm happy to be able to run so it was never about doing it in a great time and am more than happy that I finished, let alone that I didn't finish last (46.48).

I'm just surprised that I'm so tired after running 8k! I had more energy after the 7.5 miler I ran before the holiday season. 

Training starts in earnest tomorrow. No more slacking 

Anybody else back out on the trails/road? Richard, you are not included in that question


----------



## MrJamie (5 Jan 2013)

Just clicked the "watch thread" button, I seem to miss posts on here because its burried quite quickly  Well done on your runs, surprised so many people dress up stupid on a tough fell run too 

I've not been training at all really, ran a 6k last saturday just to try and keep it up. I got some horrible cold/flu thing around christmas, which had me feeling crappy although I managed to fight off the bulk of it quicker than those who I caught it from  On the plus side as a result I actually managed to lose a couple of pounds over christmas by accident, because I didnt drink except christmas day itself and totally lost my appetite. I'm wondering if i should do the local half marathon in 2 months time, the distance shouldnt be a problem to train upto, but I really need to lose weight to get fast enough for it to feel worthwhile.

My motivation for running is weird, prior to going out I usually don't really feel like it, but once I get going I often extend the route and get home feeling great and my mood much improved. It would help if I wasn't significantly slower than I was a couple of years ago though.


----------



## wanda2010 (5 Jan 2013)

Hi MrJamie

I'm significantly slower than I was too. I'm putting mine down to age (and probably insufficient training ).

I've not caught any of the winter lurgies so far and hope to escape completely. I didn't go overboard on the Christmas food and drink although I was riding a 24 mile daily round trip to feed my friend's cat during Xmas week, so that probably helped keep the weight stable.

Next weekend's XC race will be on Mitcham Common. Hopefully one week's training will help minimise any tiredness afterwards


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jan 2013)

MrJamie said:


> Just clicked the "watch thread" button, I seem to miss posts on here because its burried quite quickly  Well done on your runs, surprised so many people dress up stupid on a tough fell run too


Thankyou, I did want to do better on the 'ALS', but with talking to old friends at the back, I got caught up coming out of the quarry & it wsa almost 'stop-start', & I must've lost roughly a minute in the first 200 yards
'Ditto' the costumes, although a lot of them didn't look so good afterwards, with the course (& weather!) conditions

I am back up there again, a fortnight today!, for one of my favourite races; the 'Stanbury Splash'
it's basically the same course, until the point where the 'ALS' peels off right to follow a flag-stoned path (& loops round the Trig Point @ SD978368)

http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=stanbury&subtopic=home

Could do with the stream being a bit shallower though (time lost for most people there too) for the 'Splash' (free Malt-Loaf at this one!!)


And, with regard to the 'Man v Bike', the cyclist who passed me is a friend of 25 years (or so) standing, so whilst I really wanted to beat him, I'm glad it was him who was the only cyclist to pass me........ as far as I know




wanda2010 said:


> Next weekend's XC race will be on Mitcham Common. Hopefully one week's training will help minimise any tiredness afterwards
> 
> Anybody else back out on the trails/road? Richard, you are not included in that question


Aww, why not!?!

I've also got a XC too next Sunday
Mine's at Bramley Falls Woods, just off one of the major roads between Leeds & Bradford (& above the Leeds - Liverpool Canal)
http://www.pecoxc.co.uk/pages/race3.html

Now, I'm off to get sorted, as it's the 'Club Winter Handicap' this morning
http://www.ackworthroadrunnersandac.co.uk/#/winter-handicap-2013/4572012406

I'm off at 10:39.28 
I can beat my quoted mile pace, it's closer to 6;55, if I'm in reasonable form, but I do a have a slightly sore ankle so we'll see


----------



## wanda2010 (6 Jan 2013)

@ Richard

I dragged myself out for a run and caught up with my clubmates. I managed 6.41 miles in 55 minutes but they will have done about 10 miles by the time they have finished. Stretch, shower and a late breakfast to follow


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jan 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> @ Richard


Thanks!!!



wanda2010 said:


> I dragged myself out for a run and caught up with my clubmates. I managed 6.41 miles in 55 minutes but they will have done about 10 miles by the time they have finished. Stretch, shower and a late breakfast to follow



That's a decent time for that distance

I'm not sure how many of us actually turned up, as some had set off by the time I got there, but I made it (on my watch) _49:53_, for 7 miles (=/- a couple of 100th's, dependant on whose Garmin measured it)
http://www.mapometer.com/running/route_2618106.html

I passed my 'minute man' just after the first mile, Gail Wrangles (a 6:30 head-start, & a good runner!!) at 5 miles, & the 12 minute man with 500 yards to go!!! 

Was home for 12:05, car away, & showered - but no breakfast at all


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jan 2013)

I believe one of the girls won the Handicap, as she finished well ahead of her scheduled time, & her 'age-related' time was good too
Well done Helen!!



I've just been working out this weeks/last months/last years mileage.......
*Mileage For Week = *41

*Mileage For December =* 172.5 (my crank length on all bikes!!!)

*Mileage For 2012 =* 1246.5



_*However;*_
In 2011, I covered _1327 miles_, & in 2012; _1692miles_

BUT;
I had a knee injury (chipped Femur) at the begining of the year & it lowered my mileage considerably for several months;
Feb = 23
March = 7
April = 7
May = 31.5
June = 46

Not making excuses, just being 'correct' & putting my mileage into perspective


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jan 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'm not sure how many of us actually turned up, as some had set off by the time I got there, but I made it (on my watch) _49:53_, for 7 miles (=/- a couple of 100th's, dependant on whose Garmin measured it)


 
As it was only 49 attended (131 members on start-sheet)

We had one retired at the 1 mile mark (Hamstring), I'll admit I wasn't feeling too good most of the way round.

Castlesyke ('Water-Tower'/'Plague-Stone Hill') wasn't much fun, but I caught & passed a few on there (including a 15 minute head-start lady!)
Then it was mostly a gentle descent to the 1/2 mile to go point
On seeing the results about an hour ago, I was surprised!!, I thought I'd done well, by keeping Richard Smith & Andrew Mascarenas within a minute or so.

But taking *3rd/49 @ 49:52 *made me smile

http://www.ackworthroadrunnersandac.co.uk/#/jan-race-results/4539765830

Photos to follow


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jan 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> http://www.ackworthroadrunnersandac.co.uk/#/jan-race-results/4539765830
> 
> Photos to follow


Photos/report (& new local Land-Mark)

http://www.ackworthroadrunnersandac.co.uk/#/winter-handicap-2013/4572012406


16th/48 under the handicapping, but 3rd sounds a lot better though


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jan 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I've also got a XC too next Sunday
> Mine's at Bramley Falls Woods, just off one of the major roads between Leeds & Bradford (& above the Leeds - Liverpool Canal)
> http://www.pecoxc.co.uk/pages/race3.html



Wonder if we'll be running round in the snow in the morning?


----------



## rich p (12 Jan 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Wonder if we'll be running round in the snow in the morning?


 Yeah, me too.


----------



## DCLane (12 Jan 2013)

Not in Yorkshire - it'll arrive Sunday night


----------



## MrJamie (13 Jan 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Wonder if we'll be running round in the snow in the morning?


Surely a little snow doesn't stop you fell running nutters 

I went for my first run in 2 weeks today, just haven't had the motivation with the darkness, cold and rain etc. Just a 4 miler, with my nephew out on his bike, slow but steady. My Garmin HRM has been playing up recently, hopefully its just the battery.


----------



## wanda2010 (13 Jan 2013)

Richard, I think you should stop posting here for a while. You're making me feel tired just reading your reports . Very well done though , you too MrJamie

I should feel ashamed to say I didn't do that XC race on Mitcham Common yesterday, but I'm not. The projected temperature had me concerned about my fingers' poor circulation, even though I wear two pairs of gloves. Hope the women's team did well, but the results weren't up with I searched earlier this morning.

This morning I went for run: 3/4 loop of Clapham Common, then down to Battersea Park for a complete loop then back home. 6.64 miles in 1hr 5. If I'd not forgotten my hanky for my dripping nostrils I'm sure I'd have run a little faster but the important thing is I ran at a speed that was comfortable for the whole distance when I normally start fast then die on the return leg.

Despite my light clothing (I sweat loads when warm) and two pairs of gloves - thin under winderproof - my fingers froze. I had to stick them under my armpits for 5 mins or so to defrost when I got home. Still, that was an improvement on my last XC race when I lost feeling completely and it took 20 minutes under a hot shower, with attendant pain as the blood returned 

I might have to reconsider running in cold temperatures, but I'm going to give it one more shot and use thin gloves and mittens and see how I do.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jan 2013)

PECO was hard bloody work!, with a couple of silly stoppages early on the first lap, one due to being rooted between a Tree & a Holly bush
So unless you were at the front, you lost loads of time (like me!!!)
There were some awkward sections where I expected to possibly fall, or see them (semi-thawing mud on obliquely cross tarmac paths, & partially hidden stonework under softening grass)
Only managed a 148th, but what the heck!!



wanda2010 said:


> Richard, I think you should stop posting here for a while. You're making me feel tired just reading your reports . Very well done though , you too MrJamie


Better not mention yesterdays Park-Run then either.....



wanda2010 said:


> Still, that was an improvement on my last XC race when I lost feeling completely and it took 20 minutes under a hot shower, with attendant pain as the blood returned


Been there, done that....... & sworn at the shower, as feeling returns to fingers & toes



wanda2010 said:


> I might have to reconsider running in cold temperatures, but I'm going to give it one more shot and use thin gloves and mittens and see how I do.[


What about those 'Lobster' style mitts to keep your fingers in pairs, to retain heat???


----------



## wanda2010 (13 Jan 2013)

@ Richard - Nope. No Park Run report 

I do have a pair of lobsters. I have that many gloves I'd forgotten! 

Oh, alright then. You can continue reporting................


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jan 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> Oh, alright then. You can continue reporting..............


 
I've had a 6 mile steady pace (8:30min/mile??) XC about dinner-time, it was quite cool in shorts though
Pushing through the Elephant grass resulted a cold back, as snow slid off the leaves & down my collar

Still got very muddy feet in a couple of patches (took self-portrait, with camera on a low-wall, as I'm kneeing down)


----------



## lulubel (14 Jan 2013)

[quote="wanda2010, post: 2252388, member: 9550"Despite my light clothing (I sweat loads when warm) and two pairs of gloves - thin under winderproof - my fingers froze. I had to stick them under my armpits for 5 mins or so to defrost when I got home. Still, that was an improvement on my last XC race when I lost feeling completely and it took 20 minutes under a hot shower, with attendant pain as the blood returned [/quote]

I have similar problems, in that I sweat like mad, but my hands can get very cold, to the point of my fingers going purple/white and numb when temperatures drop below what I'm used to. (My father is a Reynaud's sufferer, and I think I'm borderline.) The best advice I've ever been given is to accept the sweating, wear warm clothes on my upper body, ideally a top with a high neck, and keep my core temperature up. It's really made a difference to my hands.

Apparently, this works because of the way the pituitary gland receives temperature signals from the body. It bases its temperature assessment on 2 things. One is messages from the nerves in the extremities. The other is the temperature of the blood reaching the gland itself. If you're not keeping your core and neck warm enough, the blood reaching the pituitary gland is below optimal temperature, so it sends out signals to withdraw blood flow from the extremities.

We've had a couple of cold spells here this winter, where the temperature in the mountains has been below freezing when I cycle up there in the early mornings, and I was suffering very badly from painful and numb hands, to the point where I told my fingers to squeeze the brake levers, and the only sign I had that they'd done it was that the bike slowed down (which is very scary when it happens on a steep, rocky descent). I started wearing an extra thermal top, and a buff, but didn't change my gloves at all, and the problems with my hands pretty much went away.

It might help, anyway.


----------



## wanda2010 (14 Jan 2013)

@ Richard - You are barking, although I (almost) wish I was a cold weather person for the running aspect 


"I was suffering very badly from painful and numb hands, to the point where I told my fingers to squeeze the brake levers, and the only sign I had that they'd done it was that the bike slowed down[Lulubell]" Yep. That was me getting the keys out of my rucksack to open the main door then the door to my flat after that XC race. I have to say, that scared me.

My core has always overheated when I'm moving. Travelling on the underground was 'interesting' when most passengers wore layers and I couldn't and had to dab my sweaty face. Out clubbing with friends I'd either bring a handkerchief with me or dance less. Now that I cycle commute, two layers works for me (during winter) for the most part, unless I ride slowly, but I need to hang my tops up to air dry for the return journey.

If I didn't sweat to soaking levels now (menopausal) I might have tried your suggestion. As it is, I tend to have to take off all but one layer once I've stopped moving, running or cycling and mop up facial sweat til the body cools down. On the plus side, I've now turned down the central heating .

A combination of heated gloves, heat pouches and gloves under lobsters will all get an airing during this cold spell. My fingers work better when the temperature is 8 degrees and above


----------



## MrJamie (14 Jan 2013)

Lulubel said:


> I have similar problems, in that I sweat like mad, but my hands can get very cold, to the point of my fingers going purple/white and numb when temperatures drop below what I'm used to. (My father is a Reynaud's sufferer, and I think I'm borderline.) The best advice I've ever been given is to accept the sweating, wear warm clothes on my upper body, ideally a top with a high neck, and keep my core temperature up. It's really made a difference to my hands.
> 
> Apparently, this works because of the way the pituitary gland receives temperature signals from the body. It bases its temperature assessment on 2 things. One is messages from the nerves in the extremities. The other is the temperature of the blood reaching the gland itself. If you're not keeping your core and neck warm enough, the blood reaching the pituitary gland is below optimal temperature, so it sends out signals to withdraw blood flow from the extremities.
> 
> ...


Very interesting stuff, I've always had terrible circulation to my fingers, but I don't get the white line appearance of Reynaud's, my fingernails go a weird looking dark purple against very white skin. It can happen sat outside a pub in a summer evening despite my core feeling okay and not having goosebumps etc and it's happened a few times when I've woken up winter/spring camping. It makes me incredibly paranoid about winter punctures because I probably wouldn't be able to fix one in sub zero temperatures.

Running I find a little different, I generate an insane amount of heat compared to others I've run with - bodyfat and the extra energy to carry weight must be responsible for that  - at the end of a run when I stop after about a minute I usually have steam pouring off my head and shoulders. Normally I find that repeatedly squeezing my fingers against my palm helps quite a bit and just running in shorts and normal tshirts all winter. However, in line with what you say, this winter I've been wearing a Skins Thermal top I got for about £60 less than normal! Its kinda fleecy lined, wicking, compression, long sleeved baselayer with a high almost turtleneck if that's the term and its been keeping me incredibly warm under a thin top and my fingers have been fine, toes have been running through ankle deep river water and recovering quickly. Anecdotal, but perhaps its that that's helping.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (15 Jan 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> RE; _'Auld Lang Syne'_
> 
> A horribly wet day, even the drive up there was almost in a cloud-burst, with sheet water on the M62 at points, & even worse on the final couple of roads from Leeming to Denholme.
> Emma, who was following me, told me of the puddles that I was driving through, that then 'broke' over the roof of my car.
> ...




I had a good fancy dress costume ready for this one but bottled it at the last minute with the rain (I was staying with family 5 minutes away so could make a late decision). Didn't want to be wearing three layers of cotton in the wet. Wimp! I was cr@p. Got beaten by the sumo wrestlers . Thought this was generally easier going than Withins and Stoop with so many paths to run on. No thigh high mud! Loved it. II'm missing on the official results but was on the provisional ones. Didn't say anything as it hides my finish time shame.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jan 2013)

Found this whilst browsing the 'FRA' forums; 
http://www.perratt.me.uk/fun/fellrun.htm 

Most of it is very true!!!  



_*'Ghost'*_ 
How did you do on the provisionals then??

Yes, quite an enjoyable event, once the 'wall' was climbed after the stream/torrent was crossed!


----------



## Ghost Donkey (15 Jan 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _*'Ghost'*_
> How did you do on the provisionals then??
> 
> Yes, quite an enjoyable event, once the 'wall' was climbed after the stream/torrent was crossed!



The wrong side of 90 min. Yes, that bad! Hardly trained in six months and nobbled my ankle at Withins for a similar finish time there. Went quicker at the Stoop but still poor. I'll try and do something respectable next year. The only other race I'll be doing in that part of the world will be the Baildon Boundary way in April. That's my favourite half marathon out of the one's I've done so far.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jan 2013)

Not running the 'Splash' on Sunday then??


----------



## Ghost Donkey (15 Jan 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not running the 'Splash' on Sunday then??


Can't make it unfortunately. I usually stay with my parents and they see their grand kids at the same time. They're away this weekend so no race for me. We obviously don't just visit when there's a race nearby but it's handy when I can do both.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jan 2013)

Ghost Donkey said:


> Can't make it unfortunately. I usually stay with my parents and they see their grand kids at the same time. They're away this weekend so no race for me. We obviously don't just visit when there's a race nearby but it's handy when I can do both.


Oh well, can't have it always

Just hope the weather's not too bad, & everyone can actually get there!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jan 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> PECO was hard bloody work!, with a couple of silly stoppages early on the first lap, one due to being rooted between a Tree & a Holly bush
> So unless you were at the front, you lost loads of time (like me!!!)
> There were some awkward sections where I expected to possibly fall, or see them (semi-thawing mud on obliquely cross tarmac paths, & partially hidden stonework under softening grass)
> Only managed a 148th, but what the heck!!


 
No results yet, but here's some pics to be going on with, I'm in images '163' & '312'
https://plus.google.com/photos/1121...ms/5833048042774321393?banner=pwa&gpsrc=pwrd1#


And another album;
https://picasaweb.google.com/110542502226353043514/PecoXCRace3BramleyFallWoods13113#


----------



## lulubel (17 Jan 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> If I didn't sweat to soaking levels now (menopausal) I might have tried your suggestion. As it is, I tend to have to take off all but one layer once I've stopped moving, running or cycling and mop up facial sweat til the body cools down. On the plus side, I've now turned down the central heating .


 
This is the problem with being menopausal - I'm in exactly the same situation. You sweat like mad, even when you're not particularly hot. I can be sitting at home, feeling a bit chilly and wanting to put a cardigan on, but I'm sweating even though I'm cold, so I stay cold because I don't want to keep washing my favourite cardi!

So, what happens when you're out running or cycling is you go for thin layers to avoid getting warm because you think that will make you sweat more. Actually, it doesn't. You're going to sweat just as much anyway, whether you're warm or not. So you stick with your thin layers, and you avoid wearing anything with any wind resistance, because the last thing you want to do is stop the wind from drying the sweat. This is what I did last winter, and my hands were frozen after every ride, and I had to sit in the bath for about half an hour to get the feeling back in them.

This winter, I'm wearing warmer, highly wicking layers, a good "windproof" jacket to stop the wind getting in and lowering my core temperature, and a buff to keep my neck warm (it also soaks up the sweat coming off the back of my hair and stops the back of my jacket getting so sodden). I come back soaked with sweat, exactly the same as last winter, but I don't have cold hands.


----------



## wanda2010 (17 Jan 2013)

Morning lulubel!

I did a short run last night and wore a windproof jacket, fully zipped, plus two thin layers. Wore the usual two pairs of gloves and I was completely warm, but that's not a great test as I'd need to run for an hour to see if extra body layers helps the fingers. Tonight is hills and would be ideal for the test as the distance to/from the Common plus the hills would take more than an hour in total. Also, given the weather forecast maybe I should get out there tonight as that could be the last run for a few days


----------



## wanda2010 (17 Jan 2013)

Nope.Wimped out.

Maybe in March


----------



## MrJamie (18 Jan 2013)

I've just been out for a nice run in the snow with my new HRM strap, worked flawlessly, seems the original one that came with my forerunner has died in just 2 months!

I love running through snow though, didn't seem slippy at all and was still wearing shorts despite a windy -3C here  So quiet and peaceful and just a little more effort than normal, but everything looks nice and I feel like Stallone in Rocky


----------



## wanda2010 (18 Jan 2013)

You are Richard's twin and I claim my £2.50 .

I'm going to try a short run on Sunday. I have trail shoes and XC shoes with spikes. Decisions. Decisions.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jan 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> You are Richard's twin and I claim my £2.50 .
> 
> I'm going to try a short run on Sunday. I have trail shoes and XC shoes with spikes. Decisions. Decisions.


 
I ran to work & back today (again!!), but wore a pair of fell-shoes today (my old Mizuno Wave-Harriers)
They were fine, as it was a bit powdery, so nice & grippy for them (last nights run home in road-shoes was.... interesting & about a minute slower than normal)

But, with regard to 'spikes', I ordered a pair of these (& they arrived on Wednesday) from the company in the link
Should be great when it gets icy!!, with the Tungsten Carbide studs (a damned good deal too!)
http://www.sportsshoes.com/product/INO204/inov~8-oroc-340-running-shoes/


----------



## MrJamie (18 Jan 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> You are Richard's twin and I claim my £2.50 .
> 
> I'm going to try a short run on Sunday. I have trail shoes and XC shoes with spikes. Decisions. Decisions.


I think I miss or forget the £2.50 reference 

Fresh snow is pretty good for running though, only a couple of inches of it here, but its surprisingly grippy so was fine in my normal trainers (Asics Cumulus currently), I think its the days after where you get compressed snow melting and refreezing as ice that it gets a bit dodgy. That's part of the reason I went today, to chicken out running over the weekend 

I'd probably have ordered a pair of those shoes Richard, but I think my feet are one size too big for them.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jan 2013)

MrJamie said:


> I think its the days after where you get compressed snow melting and refreezing as ice that it gets a bit dodgy. That's part of the reason I went today, to chicken out running over the weekend


Yes, that's the issue, & why I bought the OROCs

Although, I ran home today, in a mixture of compacted, & powdered, snow about 90 seconds slower than normal (4 & 1/2 miles) in my Mizuno Wave-Harriers
Mine are yellow though; http://www.startfitness.co.uk/product.asp?strParents=4070,4071&CAT_ID=4077&P_ID=44916



MrJamie said:


> I'd probably have ordered a pair of those shoes Richard, but I think my feet are one size too big for them.


Size 13?!?!!
they're a bit bigger fitting than normal Inov-8s (their fell-shoes anyway, can't comment on the road-shoes)


----------



## MrJamie (19 Jan 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Yes, that's the issue, & why I bought the OROCs
> 
> Although, I ran home today, in a mixture of compacted, & powdered, snow about 90 seconds slower than normal (4 & 1/2 miles) in my Mizuno Wave-Harriers
> Mine are yellow though; http://www.startfitness.co.uk/product.asp?strParents=4070,4071&CAT_ID=4077&P_ID=44916
> ...


Yeah, mainly because I've got silly wide feet and a really high arch/instep so need lots of room, then I need to go up another size to 13 for running.  UK retailers don't really seem to bother with width fittings either, so far only Asics and some Nike trainers even fit in that size. On the plus side I can quite often find my size left in clearance sales online 

I've had 4 Asics Nimbus, 1 pair of Asics Cumulus and 1 pair of Nike Air Pegasus. In terms of robustness the Nike feel like im running in flip flops and the Asics cushioning feel amazing, but then their RRP is stupid (£130 in various shops) and theyre designed with big NFL players in mind apparently so you'd expect it. Id quite like to find some cheapy trail shoes though, if only to run on the grass beside the paths. 

I've got some of those rubber straps with ice studs in them, im wondering if theyd stand up to being run in.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jan 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I am back up there again, a fortnight today!, for one of my favourite races; the 'Stanbury Splash'
> it's basically the same course, until the point where the 'ALS' peels off right to follow a flag-stoned path (& loops round the Trig Point @ SD978368)
> 
> http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=stanbury&subtopic=home
> ...


 
On Saturday, a course inspection deemed it necessary to chance the route for safety, as one of the sections (contouring a deep gully/stream-bed) had far too much ice on it, so the course was reduced from 7.5 miles down to roughly 6miles


A car-full of us 'Ackworthians' went up to Haworth yesterday;
Pat Wood (spectating only - hamstring issues)
Gail Wrangles ('novice' fell-runner, but enjoys them)
David Kidd (fairly recent convert to the hills, & a member of another local club 'Pontefract AC')
Craig Tipton (usually a bit quicker than me on the fells & roads, & lives about 200 yards from me)

On arrival, the thermometer in Craigs car was showing '-3', but there was also a strong breeze, blowing over miles of snowy hill, so damned cold!!

I'd taken my new OROCs to show Gail & Pat, but was persuaded to wear them, instead of my usual Mud-Claws
http://www.sportsshoes.com/product/INO204/inov~8-oroc-340-running-shoes/ (certainly heard them later crossing a road during the early stages of the race)

It didn't get any warmer waiting for the race to begin
Nigh on 350 of us hanging about in an old quarry (best place was middle of the pack, being sheltered by other runners)

The route out was initially a farm-access track, but soon changed to a single person footpath over the Moors.
Overtaking was very awkward, as the snow had covered any holes, so it was 'trust to luck', then again, overtaking up hill was easier, as speeds were lower, so any holes didn't catch you out as much (saw people go full-length on descents)

Most of the boggy bits had semi-frozen, so it was like running on a mattress hundres of yards long!

It was quite a varied course, going from the access-tracks, to hollows, to following water-conduits for reservoirs!

Sadly, all too briefly it was over, & it was the final climb to the finish (new route too - due to ice)









Wanda will be looking at these albums & thinking that all Yorkshire runners are barmy, I certainly thought that about the ones in vest & shorts
(as I had 2 long-sleeve tshirts on, with woolly hat & gloves. And... yes... shorts)
Only two albums linked to the 'Woodentops' site yet

http://www.photos-dsb.co.uk/stanbury splash 2013/index.html

https://plus.google.com/photos/1104...7443848/albums/5835602550223695137?banner=pwa


Gail decided to dress for warmth, not speed once out there..............
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-GP7a2ph-B8E/UPxHB9osxSI/AAAAAAABBIw/d1RILh0tk64/s728/DSC_0128.JPG


----------



## wanda2010 (21 Jan 2013)

"Wanda will be looking at these albums & thinking that all Yorkshire runners are barmy, I certainly thought that about the ones in vest & shorts
(as I had 2 long-sleeve tshirts on, with woolly hat & gloves. And... yes... shorts)"


 You are, of course, perfectly correct! 

I enjoy looking at and walking in the snow, but there is no way I'll run in it. If there was a summer fell running season (for soft Southerners), I'd give it a go.

How did the shoes handle the snow/ice? Tell Gail warmth over speed is a good thing .

@MrJamie. Last winter I bought a pair of https://www.yaktrax.co.uk/shop/yaktrax-pro. I've not run in them yet but walking is fine.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jan 2013)

_ You are, of course, perfectly correct! _

_I enjoy looking at and walking in the snow, but there is no way I'll run in it. If there was a summer fell running season (for soft Southerners), I'd give it a go._

_How did the shoes handle the snow/ice? Tell Gail warmth over speed is a good thing_ .

Gail's not too bad really, she'll wear shorts quite a lot, if the usual course had been in use, she might have worn shorts due to water crossing (she learned that lesson at the 2012 race)
Shoes were fine, they coped very well on the 'Top O Stairs' descent, a gravelled 1in-5(?) 'access-track drop off the moors, that had sheet ice for over 100 yards*


*Provisionals (336 finishers)*

1st = Tom Addison @ 39:01 ('Helme Hill')
2nd = Tom Adams @ 39:02 ('Ilkley Harriers')
23rd = Phil Hinchcliffe @ 42:03 ('Penistone Footpath Runners' - Phil is another very good cross rider, & has ridden the 3P CX over 15 times!!)
85th = Richard Thackray @ 49:41 ('Bingley Harriers' - The ex Pace Research sponsored/ex GB squad cross rider)
122nd = David Kidd @ 51:42 (Pontefract AC)
195th = Me @ 57:05
197th = Craig Tipton @ 57:17
235th = Martin Stacey @ 61:00 ('Vegan Runners' - he's well known to a lot of us 'Ackworthians')
305th = Gail Wrangles @1.05:38


*Not sure what the proprietors of the cafe/tea-rooms, that we stopped at for dinner on the way home, thought when I walked in clattering on their tiled floors


----------



## wanda2010 (21 Jan 2013)

A bill for new flooring wings its way......................................


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jan 2013)

And to make you shiver...............


----------



## Strathlubnaig (21 Jan 2013)

Had a few runs this past week or so up in the woods behind the house, forestry tracks mainly, even with a bit of snow the wee stones underneath give a bit of traction on the hills. I also enjoy the woods under snow, nice and quiet, and the added smell of fresh cut logs is good too. Its a good short time alternative if a cycle cant be fitted in.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jan 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> I'm going to try a short run on Sunday. I have trail shoes and XC shoes with spikes. Decisions. Decisions.


You have problems deciding!?!

*Top-Row;* More-Miles 'Cheviots' (first model)
*Centre-Row;* Inov-8 Roc-Lite 315 (one 'used' pair, & an almost new pair), Inov-8 OROC 340
*Bottom-Row;* Inov-8 Mud-Claw 330 (split rand), Inov-8 Mud-Claw 330 (only worn for one XC so far), Mizuno 'Wave-Harrier' (first fell-shoes, & damned good for the sole)

Note the solitary pair of road-shoes (NIke 'whatever'???) creeping in.
I have 2 other pairs of road-shoes, but the best of the 2 is 'mileage expired' (800miles +!!)


----------



## dan_bo (22 Jan 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Top-Row;* More-Miles 'Cheviots' (first model)
> *Centre-Row;* Inov-8 Roc-Lite 315 (one 'used' pair, & an almost new pair), Inov-8 OROC 340
> *Bottom-Row;* Inov-8 Mud-Claw 330 (split rand), Inov-8 Mud-Claw 330 (only worn for one XC so far), Mizuno 'Wave-Harrier' (first fell-shoes, & damned good for the sole)


 

Pervert.


----------



## wanda2010 (22 Jan 2013)

Please tell me you have at least one pair of regular shoes 

I have two pairs of running shoes, one xc shoes and one trail. Maybe I'm deprived? 

I'm so not a winter person and the xc running is purely a way to reduce my winter blues and attendant comfort eating/snarly mood etc. Thankfully cycling is a very useful winter aid but I am much better in warmer weather.

I can't see me running until London defrosts a lot more.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jan 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> Please tell me you have at least one pair of regular shoes



Yes, there's a couple of pairs of Sidi road-shoes & Diadora MTB/cross shoes (used for commuting)

And, even a pair of the old Sidi's somewhere that are the blue/black ones, with the velcro flap over the laces!


----------



## wanda2010 (23 Jan 2013)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jan 2013)

After reading an article in last months edition of 'Runners World' (I'll call it that, as the March copy's dropped through the letterbox on Friday) about Alf Tupper ; the comic charactor, I did a bit of browsing.

I remember reading it at times, but having no interest in running at School (used to avoid it to be honest, but not as much as I avoided f**tball & rugby)

So, here's a dose of nostalgia for some of you;
http://www.toughofthetrack.net/index.htm


Plus t-shirts
http://123935.spreadshirt.co.uk/men-s-classic-t-shirt-A2758629/customize/color/2


There is a compendium book out now too;
http://www.carltonbooks.co.uk/books/products/victor-the-best-of-alf-tupper-the-tough-of-the-track

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1853758612/ref=asc_df_185375861211635321?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&tag=hydra0b-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=1853758612&hvpos=1o1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=1598246126375620437&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jan 2013)

With regard to the snow of Friday (up here anyway)
I ran to work, on a 14:00 - 22:00, but in fell-shoes (my Mizuno Wave-Harriers), as the forecast was for snow in the evening - later confirmed by my YAS friends
Some places were awkwards, as they had frozen snow/ice that jhad to be negotiated

- my 'W-H' are yellow though; http://www.mtbe.co.uk/goto.php?wtg=...strPageHistory=search&numSearchStartRecord=31

Come 20:00, it was raining, & I was thinking it was a mistake, but by 20:30, it had started.
Cleared patches on the ambulance apron were checked to see how it was falling.

As I left at 22:15, there was possibly 4" on the ground, & a very hushed traffic-free scene it was.
I even ran down the first hill faster than 2 cars I saw attempt to drive down it 
Running home was great, with silent footfalls & only another two cars seen moving in the 4 miles that I was on the road  (not a single tyre-mark for almost 3 miles of the route!!)
It took me just on the nose of 30 minutes to get home, which I was happy with (4.33 miles)


*Saturday 26th*
(14:00 - 22:00 again!!)
Ran to work again, but it was starting to melt rapidly, so it was constant slush - shoes got soaked (Wave-Harriers again)
I even had to stuff my socks with newspaper when I got to work!! (a slowish _31:11_)

Coming home, it was merely drizzling/light sleet as I left, but before the first mile was over, it was full blown torrential rain & it was like running down a stream-bed, as the combination of rain & melting snow ran off, so just treated it as a fell-race, with stream-beds to run along
Mindst you, it was nice & a good opportunity to push myself a bit, after the weeks 'laziness', & I recorded a _27:56_ on arrival


----------



## Part time cyclist (28 Jan 2013)

Hi I am a runner just training for my first marathon up to 21.5 miles


----------



## DCLane (29 Jan 2013)

I've got my first running event on Sunday for 23 years  . Finally I got to 10k in training on Sunday at Center Parcs in Sherwood.

It's the Dewsbury 10k and my target is ... not last  . The advantage is that's it's almost flat.

Edit: my church pastor's also running it, then getting back before the church service - so I'd better try to be faster than him.


----------



## Part time cyclist (29 Jan 2013)

Good


DCLane said:


> I've got my first running event on Sunday for 23 years  . Finally I got to 10k in training on Sunday at Center Parcs in Sherwood.
> 
> It's the Dewsbury 10k and my target is ... not last  . The advantage is that's it's almost flat.
> 
> Edit: my church pastor's also running it, then getting back before the church service - so I'd better try to be faster than him.


Good luck hope it goes well


----------



## wanda2010 (29 Jan 2013)

I've not run in a few weeks due to the extreme weather and my poor circulation. I do need to get back out there soon. I'm so thankful cycling is keep my fat deposits low


----------



## Part time cyclist (29 Jan 2013)

Go on pull on your running shoes and brave the outdoors again


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jan 2013)

DCLane said:


> I've got my first running event on Sunday for 23 years
> It's the Dewsbury 10k and my target is ... not last  . The advantage is that's it's almost flat.


 
Oh you'll be fine!!
I'll look for your photo on Richards site (('Flaming Photography') & the times

I'm not running it, realised too late to get an entry


My next events are;

Saturday 16th; http://fellrunner.org.uk/races.php?id=2524 (8miles/1200 feet of ascent)
Sunday 17th; http://www.pecoxc.co.uk/pages/race4.html (near the old Barnbow/Vickers factory site)

Saturday 23rd; http://todharriers.co.uk/flowerscar.htm (6.5 miles/2300 feet of ascent) or http://fellrunner.org.uk/races.php?id=2525 (8.3 miles/1500 feet ofasent)
Sunday 24th;http://www.ilkleyharriers.org.uk/index.php?page=imr


----------



## Tommy2 (30 Jan 2013)

I have got the Leeds half marathon in may, did the abbey dash 10k in November that was my first event.
I started running early last year and have only just started cycling so after the HM I'm going to really get into cycle/duathlons.
I dithered about entering the Yorkshire marathon and missed out.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jan 2013)

Tommy

Well done!!

I've not run 'Abbey', even though it's one of our grand prix events, I ran 'Barnsley 10K' the same day, but blew badly, which was just one of those things!!! (& almost got a 'PW')

Looked at MTB duathlons before, but the prices are silly.



I might try to have another go at this one later this year, as it was my first 'half'

IF I could have equalled my time, I'd have been inside the top20 last year!!!!!!!(but I guess the rivers were low & conditions excellent??)

http://www.crossbay.org.uk/


----------



## wanda2010 (30 Jan 2013)

My left hip has started niggling. That means I've tightened up. Cos I've not been running and stretching. Time to hit the streets and suffer through a deep tissue massage


----------



## Tommy2 (30 Jan 2013)

Thanks richard 

I started getting lazy with my stretching and ended up getting niggles in my knee and hip, started having a good stretch before and after a run and feel so much better for it.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Feb 2013)

DCLane said:


> It's the Dewsbury 10k and my target is ... not last
> The advantage is that's it's almost flat.


Well?????


----------



## DCLane (4 Feb 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Well?????


 
All done - in 53:49 coming in 624th. My target was 55 minutes so I'm satisfied and it was 8 minutes faster than last week. That should get quicker over the next few months.

What surprised me was the number of runners - there were over 1,000 there. The event was well supported, with lots of marshals.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Feb 2013)

Excellent!!!
Well done, now you know you can do it


So when's the next one?.................


----------



## Tommy2 (4 Feb 2013)

Well done DCLane, always feels good to beat a target and that was a good improvement, I shaved 6 secs of my 10k time on my run home tonight, not that I was planning to but when you see it happening its hard to hold back.

I think I may do the some more Yorkshire 10ks next year.


----------



## Becs (5 Feb 2013)

A question for you runners . . . . . how bad does a cold have to be before you don't go out running? I have a mild sore throat and a bit of a sniffle and tickly cough but I'd really like to get out for 2-3miles tomorrow.


----------



## wanda2010 (5 Feb 2013)

For what you describe, I would run. Albeit slower than usual.


----------



## Becs (5 Feb 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> For what you describe, I would run. Albeit slower than usual.


Thanks Wanda. That's what I was thinking - I'm always fairly slow but I'll keep to flat rather than hills and walk if I get wheezy.


----------



## MrJamie (5 Feb 2013)

Becs said:


> A question for you runners . . . . . how bad does a cold have to be before you don't go out running? I have a mild sore throat and a bit of a sniffle and tickly cough but I'd really like to get out for 2-3miles tomorrow.


I was always told above the neck fine, below is bad. So as long as its not really chesty i'd still go out regardless, maybe take it easy though  Be careful with decongestant medicines though, they can make you run faster than normal  , but not sure how safe that is.


----------



## Becs (5 Feb 2013)

MrJamie said:


> I was always told above the neck fine, below is bad. So as long as its not really chesty i'd still go out regardless, maybe take it easy though  Be careful with decongestant medicines though, they can make you run faster than normal  , but not sure how safe that is.


 
Thanks! Seems like a sensible plan. I always used to stop exercising at the slightest hint of a cold but I'm really gaining some momentum fitness-wise now so I'd like to keep things ticking over if possible - especially as everyone else in the office has been snuffling for weeks with this cold! I'll see how I feel at lunch time - nice 2 mile pootle from work might make a nice lunch break.


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Feb 2013)

So this morning I went for a run. The first Sunday run of the year. It was slow and it hurt a little, but I thoroughly enjoyed it. I've no idea of distance as I deliberately left such instruments at home. I know it took about an hour, door to door.

Stretching down afterwards was great and using the roller was - ouch - in a few places. Now showered and about to have brunch. I might need a little snooze before I continue with my day


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Feb 2013)

Well done Wanda

Getting out of the door is part of the battle, which is why I try to set myself a target mileage for the week/month

Plus, running with buddies/club motivates you, as you don't want to let them down


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Feb 2013)

Tuesday is the club track session. I can see me completing half of it if I want to finish before the track shuts .

I need a snooze. I'm shattered!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Feb 2013)

Not long after writing the above, I went out for a 6 mile local 'xc' (footpaths/bridleways/farm-tracks)
Part of the route was along the banks of the River Calder, & the recently raised water levels (due to rain/snow) had undercut the banking at places.
It was 'on the cusp' of dangerous - with a wobbly track, as the underneath had disappeared

Plus, I was varying between 5 foot & a shoes bresth from a 10-15 foot drop into a fast-flowing river

Good fun!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Feb 2013)

Went out a bit earlier for a long-run.

Well.... long to me ('at the moment'), & certainly my longest run since before I jiggered my knee up last January (at the Temple Newsam PECO-XC)

From home, up Wakefield Road, turning left at top of PineApple Hill, over towards Sharlston, along West Lane.
Onto Doncaster Road, past Nostell Priory, through Wragby, onto Went Lane back to Purston.
Along Wakefield Road to 'LinPac', then through Old Snydale & back home.

Stopped one for about 5 seconds for a gap in the traffic at the narrow bridge at 10K mark

Garmin says *11.02 miles* total
*10K time =* 45:58 (just short of Went Beck bridge on Went Lane)
*1 hour =* 8.04 miles
1*0miles =* 1.15 hour

*Average pace =* 7:31 min/mile
*Best Pace =* 6:12 min/mile
*Calories =* 1221 (not that accurate, just a 'ball-park figure')

That seems to equate to a 1.39 'half', so I'm very happy with that on the distances I've been covering over the past year (& for a 'solo' run, & dressed for warmth/rain)

The route; http://www.mapometer.com/running/route_2754111.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Feb 2013)

Some of the WoodenTops races have been added to a 'YouTube' channel

This was the 2012 'Auld Lang Syne' (Dec 31st), it was an absolutely foul day!!, sideways rain & sleet
You'll spot me (in hi-viz t-shirt & hat) tripping up the Wakefield Triathlon Club guy @ 07:15, & my club-mate Craig following me (skins compression tights) a couple of places behind me

Plus, watch the bank-sliding @ 16:25!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (I'm happy to report that I kept on my feet all the way round) 

It's sickening to watch Jonny Brownlee just take off up those hills!!. but then again Daves races are where they both started their competative racing (outside of School)


----------



## MrJamie (11 Feb 2013)

After managing to drag myself out and avoiding weight gain over Christmas, I totally lost motivation for braving the weather for either running or cycling and keeping on my diet. As a result I've gained a stone in about 3 weeks. Honestly, I can't believe how fast I can gain weight sometimes, but then I also gain muscle fast which is a positive. Anyway, I went out for a run today, freezing cold, snow and lots of water... I was really really slow, really heavy and lacking in energy from my new diet and really had to push myself through 4 miles. Average heartrate was 180bpm 


Richard A Thackeray said:


> You'll spot me (in hi-viz t-shirt & hat) tripping up the Wakefield Triathlon Club guy @ 07:15, & my club-mate Craig following me (skins compression tights) a couple of places behind me


Wow, those hills are nuts, it's about as hilly as Holland around here by comparison! Had a little chuckle at the Jesus guy carrying a cross up the hill (6:50), not sure that's very PC


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Feb 2013)

MrJamie said:


> Wow, those hills are nuts, it's about as hilly as Holland around here by comparison! Had a little chuckle at the Jesus guy carrying a cross up the hill (6:50), not sure that's very PC



Yes, it's a bit of a harsh climb after the 'windmilling arms' descent, & the charge along the farm/Yorkshire Water access tracks to get to the point where you drop like a stone to the stream.
That was the deepest/fastest-flowing I've seen it, usually it's just over the ankles & meandering along

'Woodentops' races are great though!!!!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-15175693 (Alistair & Jonny say so)
http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=home


Holme-Moss Fell-Race has an even steeper ascent (& a lot longer) - that is definately a 'hands & knees' climb!
http://www.facebook.com/ackworthroa...34996147126.2076029.1601508436&type=3&theater


----------



## MrJamie (11 Feb 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Yes, it's a bit of a harsh climb after the 'windmilling arms' descent, & the charge along the farm/Yorkshire Water access tracks to get to the point where you drop like a stone to the stream.
> That was the deepest/fastest-flowing I've seen it, usually it's just over the ankles & meandering along
> 
> 'Woodentops' races are great though!!!!
> ...


That last photo is awesome 

Have you seen the hill run on the Isle of Man at Peel Castle? I'm not sure if they still do it, but i'd love to do that if I ever got myself in shape!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Feb 2013)

MrJamie said:


> That last photo is awesome


That was taken looking across to the hillside (more or less due west of 'Crossley Plantation' on the map link below
http://www.racemaps.org.uk/holmemossfellrace.htm

The route has been amended from that map, runners now return via the 'out' from the summit of HolmeMoss




MrJamie said:


> Have you seen the hill run on the Isle of Man at Peel Castle? I'm not sure if they still do it, but i'd love to do that if I ever got myself in shape!


Just found it; http://www.easterfestival.info/EFeventsinfo.htm#top


Running this one on Saturday morning though...
http://fellrunner.org.uk/races.php?id=2524
http://www.racemaps.org.uk/ovendenfellrace.htm


----------



## thefollen (12 Feb 2013)

Anyone do Hell In The Middle last Saturday?


----------



## wanda2010 (13 Feb 2013)

Last night I managed to convince myself to get out there. I wasn't about to sit around clock-watching til it was time for the club track session, as I knew I wouldn't make it so as soon as I got home I changed into running gear and went back out. I did my own version of a speed session and it was more than enough for me!

Once again, I had no time-piece which suited me fine. I used lamp posts and traffic lights as my start/stop speed segments and concentrated on trying to keep my body relaxed - I need to work on that a lot as I am way too tense. When I got home I stretch then used the roller. Slightly less 'ouch' than on Sunday 

Enjoyed the session a lot and actually looking forward to hills tomorrow evening


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Feb 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> My next events are;
> Saturday 16th; http://fellrunner.org.uk/races.php?id=2524 (8miles/1200 feet of ascent)


Hard, bloody hard!!!
Quite possibly the hardest 'medium' (distance) fell-race that I've run

Proper report/photo/results to follow later
I drove Gail & Craig up. Denise & her partner met us there (along with grandson)

Before the race (at Ogden Water)
L-R = Gail Wrangles, the writer, Denise Marshall, Craig Tipton




After, all 4 of us looking slightly tired
(& with muddy legs/tights)





Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 17th; http://www.pecoxc.co.uk/pages/race4.html (near the old Barnbow/Vickers factory site)


Roll on tomorrow, think it'll just be a plod round?


----------



## DCLane (16 Feb 2013)

Had a 5k run today but the usual problem happened. (note, this doesn't happen on the bike or swimming).

OK runners - help needed please ...

Whenever I'm running I get stomach cramps after about 2k, not 'stitch' but actual stomach cramp, meaning I need to stop, burp and can then run further before repeating. It doesn't matter whether I've eaten, drunk or not.

Any advice gratefully received. Particularly as I apparently burp loud enough to wake the local residents!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Feb 2013)

Is it the food stuffs you eat??, or the tiem you eat before running???

I leave it 3 hours for solid food, but may have soup (etc..) maybe 2 hours beforehand


----------



## DCLane (16 Feb 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Is it the food stuffs you eat??, or the tiem you eat before running???
> 
> I leave it 3 hours for solid food, but may have soup (etc..) maybe 2 hours beforehand


 
No - I either don't eat before a run or have something light an hour or so beforehand. Either way it still happens.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Feb 2013)

Just ingested air, if coupled with a fairly fixed upper body position??
I used to get a stiff back for the first year or so, before I learnt to relax a bit


----------



## DCLane (16 Feb 2013)

Thanks. Basically then, I need to relax!


----------



## wanda2010 (17 Feb 2013)

Another Sunday. Another run. I managed to run with the club this time and we subdivided into the 'one hour run' section, or as we called it 'the old and injured' section 

It was a nice route through Tooting Common, Wandsworth Common and a 'hint' of Clapham Common then back to the track. I think we managed an hour 10 but it was at a slow conversational pace which we were very happy with.

Now about to have a hearty lunch then continue with my day


----------



## MrJamie (17 Feb 2013)

I ached Tuesday to Thursday after last Mondays run and was depressingly slow again today on my usual 6k route.

There were quite a few people out running today, including a woman who surprisingly followed me through several inches of icey water and a guy who kindly told me well done which amused me, given I'm in my fourth year of running and presumably thought I was just starting out with losing weight.


----------



## wanda2010 (21 Feb 2013)

Having wimped out of the club track session on Tuesday I was, surprisingly up for a short run around the Common this evening. Given the low temp I figured my fingers wouldn't appreciate a run to Streatham for the hills session even though encased in two pairs of (roomy) gloves and I was right.

I had to cut short the run as my fingers froze despite my best efforts. The rest of me was damp though!


----------



## Trail Child (22 Feb 2013)

I haven't felt pain in my foot since I started running again! I've ran four times this week at 30 minutes each. It's nice to not feel plantar fasciitis anymore, but 8 months recovery time really sucked. I'm toying with the idea of entering a 5k race again though.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Feb 2013)

Trail Child said:


> I'm toying with the idea of entering a 5k race again though.



Go for it!!!, do you have the equivi;ant of ParkRuns to start with??? (nationwide 3 mile/5K runs, that are free)

http://www.parkrun.org.uk/


----------



## Tommy2 (22 Feb 2013)

+1 for parkrun, i've only done 1 due to work and stuff but the atmosphere was great even though there was a foot of snow, bet it will be a real buzz in summer.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Feb 2013)

Tommy2 said:


> +1 for parkrun, i've only done 1 due to work and stuff but the atmosphere was great even though there was a foot of snow, bet it will be a real buzz in summer.


It's my local events 100th birthday soon, but due to work/other commitments, I've only run 5 (or 6) of them


----------



## Tommy2 (22 Feb 2013)

The one I did was its 1 year anniversary, unfortunately I couldn't go for a coffee afterwards as I had to go pick up my new bike


----------



## Trail Child (22 Feb 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Go for it!!!, do you have the equivi;ant of ParkRuns to start with??? (nationwide 3 mile/5K runs, that are free)
> 
> http://www.parkrun.org.uk/


Lots of races to choose from, such as really big races to small trail races. I prefer trail races, but am tempted by a larger race for the social aspect.


----------



## wanda2010 (24 Feb 2013)

Sign up for the larger race and see how you do. Maybe use one of the small trai races as part of your training?

Managed to drag myself out for a short run as I'm going shopping shortly. Slow pace and breathing was a tad difficult but I managed a little over 3 miles. Ski gloves and liners seemed to do the trick this time.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Feb 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> My next events are;
> Saturday 23rd; http://todharriers.co.uk/flowerscar.htm (6.5 miles/2300 feet of ascent) or
> 
> Sunday 24th;http://www.ilkleyharriers.org.uk/index.php?page=imr


 
I didn't go to 'Flower Scar', I decided against so much climbing with Ilkley Moor the day after......
.......... Which was a fun race, if one that is a lot harder than it deserves to be for its (almost) civilized location, so close to town
As it says on the Harriers own site; _"It is a hard fell race in Winter and not really suitable for beginners as there are some steep, slippery, and rocky descents"_Whilst we didn't have severe weather conditions, there was still snow & ice on the higher stretches, coupled with some very steep scrambles (your eyes are level with the ankles of the runner ahead of you)
Pete Bland (of Kendal) had their mobile shop there, with a few good bargains

Sadly I had a bad start; my knee was protesting at a fast start, so lost places (after injuring it in January 2012 during a 'XC' at Temple Newsam, hence no run in 2012)
Hence I lost perhaps 70-80 places in the first mile, & due to the nature of the course at points, it was nigh on impossible to make them up easily (drops to one side, single track, & a banking at the other) 
Still, once the first mile or so was over, not many overtook me during the race & I held a position

The result???
137/221 @ 56:56 (scarily the exact time that I recorded in 2011)

Lots of photos here
http://www.woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=home&subtopic=morephotos









Running the last XC of our series on Sunday, up at Lawnswood (on Leeds University grounds)
http://www.pecoxc.co.uk/index.html


----------



## wanda2010 (28 Feb 2013)

You're all barking . I freely admit to being a soft Southerner


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Mar 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> You're all barking . I freely admit to being a soft Southerner


Nope, we just like the hills


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Mar 2013)

Last XC of our series today

Didn't enjoy the race at all; entirely on grass, that was very soft.
It wasn't muddy (well, in patches), but was mainly just 'claggy', soft enough to dig in ankle-deep at points, but not wet enough to splash up

We were on Leeds University grounds up at Boddington Hall, on the side of Leeds Ring-Road, where it intersects with Otley Road at Lawnswood


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Mar 2013)

There's no results yet, but Dave has his first sets of images up

Juniors fully uploaded, but Seniors are only the Club (group) shots & part of first lap - we have 3(?) runners missing

More from Dave to follow, plus Eileens (his wife) images.

http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=home&subtopic=morephotos


----------



## 3narf (4 Mar 2013)

I really need to get back into running.

All I do is cycling nowadays - for the first time in my life running feels unnatural.


----------



## BrumJim (4 Mar 2013)

Did Parkrun again last Saturday. First time since my son was born in December.
Today I'm remembering why I don't do it more often. Or as my wife puts it, why I should be doing it more often!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Mar 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> There's no results yet, but Dave has his first sets of images up



Dave has lots of images up now

Full race & season results are up;
A rather poor Senior male position of _139th/221 _(_164th/359_ overall in race) at this race. Oh well, it happens!

_106th/429_ for the season


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Mar 2013)

Didn't run at all yesterday, had_ 'one of those days'_ where anyone attempting to get me out of the house for a trot round would have had trouble doing so, no idea why, but I just felt that way


This morning, in contrast, I was out at 08:30 heading over to Pontefract for the ParkRun.
It wasn't anything approaching a fast time, just took it easy & ambled round for a mid-20's placing (cold enough to regret not wearing gloves down the back-straight though)
http://www.parkrun.org.uk/pontefract/results/latestresults/

Came home, had breakfast, & pottered abuot, then headed out for a (circa) 6 mile 'XC' in the rain (shorts, long-sleeve t-shirt & hat)
Was a nice run, got very wet on one bridleway that had turned into a stream(about 1 & 3/4 mile mark)

Got quite muddy too in a couple of stretches, with some quite deep patches too

T'was good fun, had a brief stop at Half-Moon to listen to/watch a WoodPecker on a tree alongside the track (more or less at the 4 mile point)


http://gb.mapometer.com/running/route_1609594.html


----------



## wanda2010 (13 Mar 2013)

Finally!

Short running sessions yesterday evening and this evening. Am pitifully slow but at least I'm back in the game  Just need the  to do one so I can run to work without needing heated gloves!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> This morning, in contrast, I was out at 08:30 heading over to Pontefract for the ParkRun.
> It wasn't anything approaching a fast time, just took it easy & ambled round for a mid-20's placing (cold enough to regret not wearing gloves down the back-straight though)


There's a few pics here from last Saturday on their FaceBook page
http://www.facebook.com/ackworthroa...13934840583.1073741825.262313390453974&type=3





wanda2010 said:


> Finally!
> Short running sessions yesterday evening and this evening. Am pitifully slow but at least I'm back in the game  Just need the  to do one so I can run to work without needing heated gloves!


Good on you Wanda!!

Rose sell (battery operated heated gloves & inner-soles - browsing through their (extremely thick) printed catalogue

http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/article/heat-systems-shoe-heating-3d-with-remote-control/aid:444810
http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/article/alpenheat-heatable-undergloves-fire-liner/aid:597632 (scary prices though!!)


----------



## wanda2010 (14 Mar 2013)

How much? Thanks for looking Richard.

Thankfully I've already got heated insoles and gloves, but from a different company. I bought them for the Friday Night rides last winter but this winter decided to use them on the commute as well.

Could have done with the gloves yesterday evening. My fingers almost fell off, despite wearing two pairs of gloves.

Anyway, another short run tomorrow lunchtime


----------



## Venod (14 Mar 2013)

Hi Richard

I used to be a member of Ackworth RR for a few years but road running is not my favorite, I still run with some members on a Wednesday from Ponty Squash Club there's only a few, they are the remnants of when Ackworth had a very active Pontefract section, I keep promising myself a park run but the Friday night beer usually wins, I have been a runner for more than 30 years, nowadays Foot Orienteering & MTB Orienteering are my main events, I have done several mountain marathons and am still a FRA member although I haven't done a fell race for a few years.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2013)

Hello 'Afnug'
I've only been an 'Ackworth' member since the end of 2010, but try to go on both weekday runs if I'm not working lates
There's still quite a few long-standing members there, check the website, you may recognise names/faces??
We have 140+ members now

I keep fancying having a go at Orienteering, but not sure where there is round here (admittedly not really looked)
I know that there's a 'course'(??) on Ilkley Moor, as Ilkley Harriers use their map as the basis for detailing the route of the 'I-M Fell-Race'


----------



## Venod (14 Mar 2013)

Its nice to see the number of members has risen to 140, the only one who is a regular at Ackworth weekday runs who occasionally runs at Ponty is Roy Young.

I am a member of EPOC they are based Huddersfield Halifax way but cover the Wakefield area
http://www.eastpennineoc.org.uk/

Other Local clubs are SYO
http://www.southyorkshireorienteers.org.uk/

And Eborienteers
http://www.eborienteers.org.uk/

Ebor have an Event at Bishop Wood near Selby this Sunday but it has limited courses because of felling work in the forest.

Don't be put of by the relative short distance of the courses compared to road running the courses are measured in a straight line from checkpoint to checkpoint. (checkpoints are refereed to as controls)

Here's my route from last Sunday on the North Yorkshire Moors

http://www.clok.routegadget.co.uk/cgi-bin/reitti.pl?act=map&width=980&height=550&id=80&kieli=

You may have to download a Java application to make it work, you can, view a runner competing against other runners who have uploaded their courses.

I am on the Blue course 'Steve Wood'. You all start at different times so you are not running together.

Be warned if you do start orienteering its very addictive, I did my 1st event at Newmillerdam in 1981 and haven't missed a year since, I need my fix ! also in 1981 I did 2 marathons & my 1st fell race, I haven't done any more marathons but have done fell races now & again.

I just put up with the road for training in the dark nowadays, the most enjoyable races when I was with Ackworth were the cross country and the Leeds Country Way.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Mar 2013)

*1. *Yes, I know Roy, he's still plugging on - his Union Jack shorts are well renown

*2. *I know Bishop Woods, they're alongside BishopDyke Road, from Sherburn to Cawood (where East Coast Main Line passes under the bridge), but I'm working 06:00 - 15:00 this Sunday

*3.* I see Nostell Priory is listed on the EPOC page, interesting, as SWMBO has her office on the estate, so I could have a fre cup of tea after trying it 

*4. *We still run in an XC league (the 'PECO', as described further up this thread) & comittee members are trying to get the pairs sorted for this years 'Leeds Country Way' relay.
I'm wanting to run 'Leg 1', as I'm from Stanley (& lived in the village there till I was in my 30's), hence it's my 'back-yard' so to speak

http://www.kippaxharriers.org.uk/lcwv2.htm


----------



## Venod (15 Mar 2013)

I've run leg 4, three times I think and leg 3 once, you have to be compatible with who run with, I have had easy runs and runs where I have been hanging on for grim death, I have also done legs of the Calderdale Way Relay when it was in the winter, I think its in the summer now, I ran these with EPOC not ARR.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (22 Mar 2013)

One for the Yorkshire based runners. I have a place at the Baildon Boundary Way on April 7th which I'm not going to be able to use unfortunately. It's free to a good home if anybody would like it. I'm entered as an attached runner so if any unattached runners want the place they would need to pay an additional £2 to the organisers. It's agreat race . If anyone is interested please PM me and we can arrange a swap with the organisers.

Here's a picture of me there last year (courtesy of Dave Woodhead/Wooden Tops photo album). I'm the one gurning at the back. I raced the week before and did a big PB but my legs hadn't recovered and I ran a stinker in this race . It was April 1st last year. Look at the difference in weather!


----------



## wanda2010 (24 Mar 2013)

Having not run for a whole week, I dragged myself outdoors and did a run to drop off my God-daughter's birthday card and have a natter with her mum . 1.5 hours, laughter, cuppa, later I did the return trip.

I really need the weather to improve. Seems to have been the longest winter in memory (not that my memory is great ).


----------



## Tommy2 (24 Mar 2013)

Should have been doing the harewood 10k today but it was postponed due to the weather.
Did harrogate parkrun yesterday instead but that was cancelled too, a handful of people still turned up and we ran it anyway.


----------



## Ladytrucker (25 Mar 2013)

I did a short run on Thursday night for the firt time in a year. I admit I had to walk a few times but it felt good. I'm starting back today with a structured training plan and going to keep at it. I have decided to do the C25K but start at week 3 or 4 as I am not so unfit. This way I can build it up slowly and the short walks mean the cold air won't kill me off. I look forward to being fit enought to get back in my running shoes this summer.


----------



## LosingFocus (25 Mar 2013)

Did my first half mara yesterday (Brentwood, Essex). Snowy and cold but managed to beat my hopeful time of 2.20 with.... 1.48! Very happy with that!


----------



## wanda2010 (25 Mar 2013)

Well done! A slightly improved time eh?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Mar 2013)

LosingFocus said:


> Did my first half mara yesterday (Brentwood, Essex). Snowy and cold but managed to beat my hopeful time of 2.20 with.... 1.48! Very happy with that!


Bloody superb decrease in a 'PB' time...



Ghost Donkey said:


> One for the Yorkshire based runners. I have a place at the Baildon Boundary Way on April 7th which I'm not going to be able to use unfortunately
> 
> Here's a picture of me there last year (courtesy of Dave Woodhead/Wooden Tops photo album). I'm the one gurning at the back.


 Yes Dave (or Eileen) always manage to capture your worst look!!
I'd be interested, but I'm on lates that weekend


----------



## Becs (26 Mar 2013)

Just signed up for my first half marathon - any advice?


----------



## wanda2010 (26 Mar 2013)

Follow a training plan. Eat and rest sensibly. Have fun!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Mar 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> Follow a training plan. Eat and rest sensibly. Have fun!


 Agreed!!
Plenty on 'Runners World' for example.

I'd plan a bit better now, then again, what background do you have??
Regular runner??
Park-Runs?
10K's?
10 milers?

I just went for it, on my first 'half', with the longest run before it being 6 miles before it 
No plan, no guidance, just signed up


Mindst you, I reckon did okay, even given the course (& it's 3 river crossings...without bridges) 
*If* I'd run last years race & *could have* equalled my 2008 time, I'd have managed a top-20 place (out of 500+!!!) - but presumably conditions were a lot worse?


----------



## Becs (26 Mar 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Agreed!!
> Plenty on 'Runners World' for example.
> 
> I'd plan a bit better now, then again, what background do you have??
> ...


 
I'm running a mix of off and on-road 3 times a week and rowing/weight training in the gym twice a week. I can comfortably do about 4 miles (just did this lunchtime in fact ) and occasionally run 6.5miles to work, although that is not very comfortable and I have to stop for little walks on the inclines! Only started running in August and couldn't even do 400m at that point - I'm asthmatic and busty so I don't like to push it too much speed-wise. My main concern is hip pain on the road as I find it much more comfortable (and fun) in the mud! The chaps in the running shop suggested I might need orthotic to stop my ankles collapsing inwards (already in v supportive Brooks) and that that was the root of the achy hips. An informal club has started at work aiming for the St Albans half in June so I thought I'd start out with them and see what happens - I've actually signed up to run to the beat in september but I'm tempted to try to do both


----------



## wanda2010 (26 Mar 2013)

I'd introduce a roller into your running setup. Can be painful whilst in use but you'll get the benefits hours or a day later.


----------



## Becs (26 Mar 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> I'd introduce a roller into your running setup. Can be painful whilst in use but you'll get the benefits hours or a day later.


 
Ooh the gym instructor used one on me a while ago - I screamed when he went over my calves!


----------



## LosingFocus (27 Mar 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Bloody superb decrease in a 'PB' time...


 
Indeed, well kind of. My "PB" was not set in a race, it was the only time I had done the full hm distance back at the start of Feb when I was trying to find the right pace for me. I guess I had improved a bit sicne then, plus the energy of the day took me along with it!


----------



## LosingFocus (27 Mar 2013)

Becs said:


> An informal club has started at work aiming for the St Albans half in June


 
I'm thinking about this one as SA is 'special' to me (went to UH and graduated at SA Cathedral), but it's the same day as the (closer to me and flatter) Southend Half, so not sure which one to go for.


----------



## Becs (27 Mar 2013)

LosingFocus said:


> I'm thinking about this one as SA is 'special' to me (went to UH and graduated at SA Cathedral), but it's the same day as the (closer to me and flatter) Southend Half, so not sure which one to go for.


 
How hilly is it? The hills are probably the main thing putting me off at the moment!


----------



## LosingFocus (27 Mar 2013)

Becs said:


> How hilly is it? The hills are probably the main thing putting me off at the moment!


 Not sure of all the route, but SA has it's minor ups and downs. Nothing that would make you think twice on a bike, if that makes sense.

Southend on the other hand looks pancake flat for all of it..


----------



## wanda2010 (27 Mar 2013)

Becs said:


> Ooh the gym instructor used one on me a while ago - I screamed when he went over my calves!


 
I know that 'song' well when played in the thigh area


----------



## Becs (28 Mar 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> I know that 'song' well when played in the thigh area


 
If Bradders was in the thigh area I would be thinking of something entirely different - he's really rather hot!


----------



## wanda2010 (29 Mar 2013)




----------



## Giuseppe (2 Apr 2013)

I started cycling and running around the same time; basically earlier this year. I run quite a bit more than I cycle. Running is just more convent and can be accomplished during my lunch hour. Run 4-7 miles 4 times a week. Ran a 1/2 marathon in February and considering stepping it up and training for the full 26.2.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Apr 2013)

Giuseppe said:


> Running is just more convent and can be accomplished during my lunch hour


Agreed, it's the biggest advantage; less preparation time & less kit.

Unless you live in the (for example) Pennines, it's far easier to get a good workout in an hour or so


----------



## DCLane (6 Apr 2013)

Did my first Parkrun today as I wasn't available in the morning for my usual ride. Dewsbury Parkrun - came in at 26:03 which I was OK with - the hill that they've got caught me out on the 3rd lap.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Apr 2013)

Ran the first 'Trunce' of the season on Monday evening

I ran a steady race, just pottered round, not pushing it, hence;* 98th/262 @ 35:49* 
Oh well, I'll have to pick the pace up next time
We even had 4 first-timers show up for the Club 
However, I'm not sure if it'll be the last time too.............. 


Richard was there, taking photos for his site;
http://www.flamingphotography.co.uk/portfolio303738.html


*'Background'*
http://www.undeadmonkey.org.uk/trunce/
They're only 4 miles long, & (circa) 400 feet of climbing, hence a* 'CS' *race.
They are run under 'Fell Runners Association' guidelines/rules & are therefore considered a fell-race - if a short/easy one, & ideal for beginners

Signing on/race-start is on the playing fields adjacent to 'The Waggon', Sheffield Road @ Oxspring
http://www.thewaggon-oxspring.co.uk/
Postcode for Sat-Nav = _S36 8YQ_
OS map-ref for us techno-luddites = _(110) SE272 019_

Thery're damned good fun, with anything up to 270 entrants!!! (not bad for a weekday evening race)
*Cost =* _£1.20_
*Time = * _18:45 _ (signing in from 18:00)

*All are Mondays*
*Race 1 =* 8th April
*Race 2 =* 29th April
*Race 3 =* 13th May
*Race 4 =* 3rd June
*Race 5 =* 24th June
*Race 6 =* 15th July
*Race 7 =* 29th July
*Race 8 =* 19th August
*Race 9 =* 9th September

All being well, I should be able to make every round of it this year - as far as I know 'up to press'.................


----------



## Ghost Donkey (10 Apr 2013)

Not strictly running but the Oxenhope Straw Race is open or entries. I've still never ran this. It clashes with a junior triathlon so no go again this year  . If you want to make it harder you could run up to the Wagon and Horses from Oxenhope.


----------



## deadpool7 (11 Apr 2013)

I'm an avid distance runner who has subsequently taken up cycling. I ran the Chicago Marathon in 2011, followed by the Phoenix Marathon last month. I'll likely take a break from marathons as training the second time was not as fun. I'm using this break to really up my cycling time and can't get enough.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Apr 2013)

Ghost Donkey said:


> Not strictly running but the Oxenhope Straw Race is open or entries


We generally have a team (or two) at this


----------



## Ghost Donkey (12 Apr 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> We generally have a team (or two) at this


If it's the same weekend as the TdF next year then I'll definitively be in. We'll be watching stage 2 on that hill.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Apr 2013)

Ran the 'Wakefield 10K' this morning, but in a very painful manner!
(think I'm starting with Plantar Fasciitis!)

Started too far back that it took me about 80 seconds to cross the timing mat!!!
Mindst you, it was nice to have a fully closed road to spread out on.

For anyone who knows Wakefield;
We started on Lawefield Lane, just outside the Park (where the minuate railway is)
Out onto Horbury Road, turning left.
All the way along, past 'The Winning Post' pub, to a dead-turn at the top of Quarry Hill (where the road drops down to Horbury Bridge)

I managed to make up a couple of 100 places, but nowhere near as far as I would have liked to

By my own watch at the moment, which I started when I saw the first couple of rows moving, I did *46:33*, so (at a guess) it'll be a circa 45:00 on the chip-time

So, nowhere near a PB, or the wished for '41:30' (or lower), but that's life

Official results & photo-link to follow, when they're on-line


----------



## DCLane (14 Apr 2013)

At least you finished - my part of the Skipton tri just hurt for the 5k; I got cramp on my left thigh and it just slowed things.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Apr 2013)

DCLane said:


> Did my first Parkrun today as I wasn't available in the morning for my usual ride. Dewsbury Parkrun - came in at 26:03 which I was OK with - the hill that they've got caught me out on the 3rd lap.


 
Did mine yesterday - Abingdon. 33.34 not bad for a first time out this year for me, last years PB was 31.49.
I'm no runner, hate it really and always have but it's convenient. Very ouchy this morning when I rolled out of bed and struggled towaqrds the end of a very average 30 miler on the bike today. That running lark's gonna do me in ....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Apr 2013)

DCLane said:


> At least you finished - my part of the Skipton tri just hurt for the 5k; I got cramp on my left thigh and it just slowed things.


 Oh dear!!!, never good

I take it that you didn't finish then??


The official results are out, via 'UK Results', plus a good selection of photos courtesy of 'Flaming Photography' (Richard Asquith)
http://www.ukresults.net/2013/wake10k.html

http://www.flamingphotography.co.uk/portfolio304184.html

As for my time, against my 'guesstimate' of _45:00_, I recorded *265/1148 @ 45:44*

I missed last years race, due to my knee injury, but 2011's showing was; 
_150th/1121_ 
'Gun Time' = _43:10_ 
'Chip-Time' = _43:02_

I'm a long way down at the start in this clip (2:53) passing furthest from the camera - hadn't realised just how far back I was, & how much ground I must have made up!!! - that makes me feel a bit better


----------



## DCLane (14 Apr 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Oh dear!!!, never good
> 
> I take it that you didn't finish then??


 
Oh no - I definately was going to finish, cramp or no cramp. It just meant the last 1k was a bit of a hobble!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Apr 2013)

Good!!!! I guess I simply misread the situation


----------



## Banjo (17 Apr 2013)

Anyone any advice for a 55 year old who hasnt run much for 25 years?
I just did 1.8 flat kms and I can feel muscles in my thighs that I never knew were there.probably sweated more than I would doing 100kms on the bike.

I did lots of running in my youth/20s and 30s loads of half marathons but never done an organized marathon so want to do one maybe late this year or early next year.


----------



## gavroche (17 Apr 2013)

Useless at running, me. Much prefer a circular motion to linear.


----------



## wanda2010 (23 Apr 2013)

Banjo said:


> Anyone any advice for a 55 year old who hasnt run much for 25 years?
> I just did 1.8 flat kms and I can feel muscles in my thighs that I never knew were there.probably sweated more than I would doing 100kms on the bike.
> 
> I did lots of running in my youth/20s and 30s loads of half marathons but never done an organized marathon so want to do one maybe late this year or early next year.


 
I would get a health check (precautionary) from your GP then start your running programme. I would aim for next year re completing the marathon. That way you have time to build up your running form, take part in some short distance races/get used to running in all temps/get footwear best suited for your running style etc 

Whilst you are (re)thinking your running plans , wander over to Runners World for hints and tips  Run/walk is a great way to start. Always at your own pace. Something is better than nothing.


----------



## wanda2010 (23 Apr 2013)

Now that the sun is out and the temperature has risen, I've finally resurrected my running life. I went out on Saturday for 15 minutes as a gentle intro, then out yesterday evening for a slightly longer session. Crikey that was painful. I reckon a newborn cat could move faster  I enjoyed it though. I have missed running.

Tonight I'd originally planned to make an appearance at my running club for the track session, then reconsidered and used my roller then stretched instead. Tomorrow I'll be back out there


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Apr 2013)

Oh dear!
I'm going to have to take it easy for a while,'Mr Plantar, & his twin brother 'Mr Fasciitis' have definately come calling.....................

And, the right foot's not too happy about it
Last night was first time I'd run since 'Wakefield 10K' & it's still a struggle, managed 4 miles mixed terrain/road & had to cut short the club-run

So it's the bike to work for the next couple of weeks


----------



## Ghost Donkey (29 Apr 2013)

I signed up for the Yorkshireman marathon in September last week. It's 8 days after a middle distance triathlon . I really am silly. The day after signing up I got a nail through the foot.a nail in the foot so there went my Sunday training run. Never mind .


----------



## Venod (29 Apr 2013)

Did my first park run on Saturday as it was the 100th Pontefract Park Run, I thought I would give them my support, I think they do a marvelous job and its free ! I targeted 25 min to see how I went, the watch said 25min 01sec official time 25min 03sec so I was quite happy with my pacing, I now have a personal best to try & beat.


----------



## wanda2010 (29 Apr 2013)

Congrats Afnug!

I finally returned to running last week and managed a very slow, long run yesterday. Legs are a little tight today so will use the roller this evening and run again on Wednesday and, hopefully Thursday


----------



## DCLane (29 Apr 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Oh dear!
> I'm going to have to take it easy for a while,'Mr Plantar, & his twin brother 'Mr Fasciitis' have definately come calling.....................


 
You're not the only one injured; I've hurt my IT band, although physio excercises are in progress.

Just a thought, you don't jog up the hill from Leeds to Wakefield via Belle Isle do you? There's someone I keep seeing running up there as if they're on the way home on an evening.


----------



## deadpool7 (30 Apr 2013)

DCLane said:


> You're not the only one injured; I've hurt my IT band, although physio excercises are in progress.
> 
> Just a thought, you don't jog up the hill from Leeds to Wakefield via Belle Isle do you? There's someone I keep seeing running up there as if they're on the way home on an evening.


I've had this twice and will save you time and effort now...go to a chiropractor ASAP. For me, both times, it was a misaligned pelvis (caused by sitting at a desk all day and muscle imbalances). A good chiro will pop it back into the proper position and your symptoms should clear up fairly quickly. I did 12 weeks of physical therapy which did next to nothing until I visited a chiro. The chiro then gave me stretching and strengthening exercises which allowed me to get through the Phoenix Marathon injury free and has kept me ITB syndrome free since.

Either way ,good luck to you, and hope it clears up


----------



## DCLane (30 Apr 2013)

deadpool7 said:


> I've had this twice and will save you time and effort now...go to a chiropractor ASAP.


 
Thanks - my work, being a university, has a centre for this. I'm booked in on the 16th to be seen as part of the students' final exams = free for me


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 May 2013)

DCLane said:


> Just a thought, you don't jog up the hill from Leeds to Wakefield via Belle Isle do you? There's someone I keep seeing running up there as if they're on the way home on an evening.


No, not me.

Managed the 'Trunce' on Monday evening, but a very slow run, as I was chaperoning
http://www.undeadmonkey.org.uk/trunce/

Another huge (possibly a record?) turnout last night of 293 - not bad for a Monday evening race!!!! (with no prizes. no t-shirts, etc...)

We only put up 10 runners from the Club last night (myself included), but I just pottered round - to the point of stopping on the farm-track.
That said, I had persuaded 2 of our girls from Radiology (Pam & Susie) to come down & try it (one does a lot of hill-walking, climbing & the odd 10K)
I'd said if they did, I'd run round with them & point out the areas of concern & get them back.

Admittedly, given that I started at the back of the field (& with Plantar Fasciitis) to have to walt for them before we'd covered 1/2 mile

Both girls did use the stepping stones at the first crossing, & certainly walked all the way up the main hill

Second river crossing was actually waded! (on my insistance!!)
Then, when we regained the road, my 'PB' time was noted, but with almost 2 miles still to go before we finished..........

Pam pushed on a bit, to record _260th @ 45:20_, & I finished with Pam, talking her in 'hand in hand' to let her finish _277th @ 49:29_, a place & 4 seconds ahead of me


And, to top it all, I didn't get a punch on the nose from either of them today when I spoke to them, but a nice hug & 'Thankyou' from Pam!!
Apparantly, they're both happy to return for another try



Also did last nights Club-run, but suffered a bit for the first mile or so, on way (XC) to Badsworth, but coming back along the Went was quite a good stretch for the legs 
(walking was painful this morning though, with the 'PF')


----------



## Becs (2 May 2013)

Right I need some advice about a niggle (might be a bit worse than a niggle). I have my first 10k on the 12th. I went out for 5miles last saturday, felt ok but got mild cramp in my left calf on the way back, stretched a bit over the next couple of days and went for a light jog on Tuesday. Within the first few strides I noticed a new pain to the outside of the back of my left knee (the tendinous bit). It eased off as I went along but then really stiffened up when I stopped - hamstring, knee and even heel were all sore. That region of my knee still hurts when walking today after resting it as best I can (I have to be on my feet at work but I haven't exercised). Have opted for a low dose of ibuprofen during the day and hot water bottle on it in the evening. Any ideas what it might be and what I should do to maximise my chances of jogging round 10k in 10 days time? (or does anyone know a good sports injury/physio person in the potters bar/north london area?)


----------



## deadpool7 (3 May 2013)

Becs said:


> Right I need some advice about a niggle (might be a bit worse than a niggle). I have my first 10k on the 12th. I went out for 5miles last saturday, felt ok but got mild cramp in my left calf on the way back, stretched a bit over the next couple of days and went for a light jog on Tuesday. Within the first few strides I noticed a new pain to the outside of the back of my left knee (the tendinous bit). It eased off as I went along but then really stiffened up when I stopped - hamstring, knee and even heel were all sore. That region of my knee still hurts when walking today after resting it as best I can (I have to be on my feet at work but I haven't exercised). Have opted for a low dose of ibuprofen during the day and hot water bottle on it in the evening. Any ideas what it might be and what I should do to maximise my chances of jogging round 10k in 10 days time? (or does anyone know a good sports injury/physio person in the potters bar/north london area?)


I've had my hip flexor (front of hip) tighten up which caused my hamstring and glute to tighten up dramatically. I don't recall heel or knee pain issues though. With IT band syndrome, I had outside knee pain, and it tightened up upon waking up, causing my leg to be stiff, but I did not have pain elsewhere.

Try stretching your glutes as they can then allow your hamstrings to loosen up. Lay on your back, cross one leg over your knee, then pull towards your chest. I would look up some hip flexor stretches as well. As I mentioned to someone else here, a chiropractor can help with a lot of these issues, particularly one that practices active release therapy.

Good luck to you! Hope it clears up.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 May 2013)

Over at Halifax this morning for the 'Bluebell 10'

I was picked up @ 08:30, by Craig (Tipton), then another local member, Pat (Wood) was collected

http://www.stainlandlions.com/Club_Races/2013/BluebellTrail/index.htm

The first 2 miles were okay, along the canal towpath, then some cobbled street, which were bad on the heel.
Then the real-climb of the race came at 4 miles
'Trooper Lane'
The route description says it gains 570 feet in half-a-mile , & practically all on cobbles!!!
I'll admit I didn't run it all, then again neither did many around me
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1804097

The view from the top, when we got onto Beacon Hill was worthwhile though, lookign down to where the Magna Via climbed the hill.
Then a descent off the hill on a old packhorse route that was once the main route to Wakefield (once the home of the Manorial Courts of the West Riding, & a very important trading town)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/38276
By this time, the heel was complaining loudly, & it was a wince at each step.
Going up was okay, but downhills hurt like buggery!!!
Eventually, the finish was in sight & sound, with a mere dip in the Rover Calder to partake of;
The levels were low, at that point, being only about a foot deep (but 30 yards wide), then 50 yards to the finish

No official results yet, but my Garmin said 1.38, with an average pace of 9:46 (that says it all!!!! - with all the walking/queuing at stiles/gates)


I didn't really enjoy this race, but, that was undoubtedly due to the state of my right heel
_If _I'd been fully fit, it may have beem a different matter

Could barely walk to the car, near Andy Thorntons Antiques, from the HQ

Now, I'm almost ging downstrairs on my posterior


----------



## wanda2010 (5 May 2013)

My Sunday morning run incorporated a few 'London hills' to remind me what they feel like. Hard work! My legs weren't happy, S-R asthma kicked up a gear and my nose ran like a tap . Still, the sun was out and there was a light breeze and, once I could breathe properly, I enjoyed the rest of my route. 5.82 miles in 53.52. Hopefully I'll improve on that time before my company triathlon in July. I'm only doing the running leg, thankfully!

Same again next week.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 May 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Over at Halifax this morning for the 'Bluebell 10'
> http://www.stainlandlions.com/Club_Races/2013/BluebellTrail/index.htm, & a very important trading town)
> 
> No official results yet, but my Garmin said 1.38, with an average pace of 9:46 (that says it all!!!! - with all the walking/queuing at stiles/gates)


 
Results are online now

The winner got a nice bonus of £200, for getting under the hour - goodness knows how he did it on that course

202/390 @ 1.40:06


----------



## Hicky (9 May 2013)

Can some of the runners on here give me then gen on a new pair on shoes pls?
I've seen some NB 710's I run a mix of road and canal path, I've been using a pair of crappy decathlon ones but due to upping the miles I need something better.
I've had gait analysis in the past and I'm a mid foot striker so neutral, 12st so not that heavy, are the above shoes much kop??
If not does anyone have any recommendations ,cost is an issue as I don't want to spend too much
Thanks all


----------



## MrJamie (9 May 2013)

Hicky said:


> Can some of the runners on here give me then gen on a new pair on shoes pls?
> I've seen some NB 710's I run a mix of road and canal path, I've been using a pair of crappy decathlon ones but due to upping the miles I need something better.
> I've had gait analysis in the past and I'm a mid foot striker so neutral, 12st so not that heavy, are the above shoes much kop??
> If not does anyone have any recommendations ,cost is an issue as I don't want to spend too much
> Thanks all


I'd have a read through the reviews in terms of durability and performance, some here: http://www.amazon.com/New-Balance-MT710-Trail-Running/product-reviews/B006O5H9UE and here http://www.livestrong.com/article/265671-mens-new-balance-710-stability-running-shoe-review/ They're listed as stability shoes, which iirc will have harder foam on the arch/inside of the sole to reduce your foot rolling in, i think it'd be guesswork to say whether or not they'd be okay as a neutral, but I think most trainers claim to cover neutrals on manufacturers charts.

I'm a lot heavier than you, but I find the cheaper trainers don't tend to last me anywhere as long, the foam gets crushed quicker, so with cost in mind I tend to buy the previous season top end Asics in the sales for about half price, trainer prices tend to drop off a lot especially if you have particularly large or small feet. The NB 710s are on sports direct for £33 btw, looks a good price.


----------



## deadpool7 (10 May 2013)

Hicky said:


> Can some of the runners on here give me then gen on a new pair on shoes pls?
> I've seen some NB 710's I run a mix of road and canal path, I've been using a pair of crappy decathlon ones but due to upping the miles I need something better.
> I've had gait analysis in the past and I'm a mid foot striker so neutral, 12st so not that heavy, are the above shoes much kop??
> If not does anyone have any recommendations ,cost is an issue as I don't want to spend too much
> Thanks all


I actually have the 710. I bought them for hiking however, not so much for running. I've done some light running on hikes, mostly dirt surface on hills, so can't speak too much to them for running. However, I used a neutral road shoe, New Balance 1080v2, for my marathon training and they performed well. I used them to run mostly on canals (dirt) with some light asphalt/concrete running. Cost wasn't an issue to me though since I was logging so many miles and needed a shoe that could hold up. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is that if you don't run on more than loose dirt, road shoes will perform just fine. Runner's World has a ton of shoe reviews online for all major brands too. Hope that helps!


----------



## Hicky (10 May 2013)

Well tried on a 789trail, love the uppers but the sole seemed too narrow on the forefoot and the heel too high.
Bought the 411 in the end as it has more cushioning(with it had the uppers on the 789!!!!
The shoes will be tested tomorrow come rain(probably) hail(probably) or shine(wont see that!).
Thanks


----------



## Crankarm (10 May 2013)

Ghost Donkey said:


> I signed up for the Yorkshireman marathon in September last week. It's 8 days after a middle distance triathlon . I really am silly. The day after signing up I got a nail through the foot.a nail in the foot so there went my Sunday training run. Never mind .


 
........ you're screwed then aren't you .


----------



## Crankarm (10 May 2013)

Hicky said:


> Can some of the runners on here give me then gen on a new pair on shoes pls?
> I've seen some NB 710's I run a mix of road and canal path, I've been using a pair of crappy decathlon ones but due to upping the miles I need something better.
> I've had gait analysis in the past and I'm a mid foot striker so neutral, 12st so not that heavy, are the above shoes much kop??
> If not does anyone have any recommendations ,cost is an issue as I don't want to spend too much
> Thanks all


 
Nike Volumero 6s. About £55-60 from Sportsshoes.com

http://www.sportsshoes.com


----------



## Tommy2 (12 May 2013)

Ran the Leeds half marathon today, lovely weather (bit cold hanging around in the holding pen for an hour before the start) but once it got going it wasn't too hot, little bit of wind but nothing too distressing. I was worried it would be as hot as bank holiday weekend was the other week which would have killed me.

Managed to smash my target time of 1:45 with a 1:42:28 (I say smash as I thought 1:45 was optimistic as my last HM distance was 1:53 and was a bit worried that I'd been given an elite group number)

Anybody else run it?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 May 2013)

I drove down to Penistone, with Craig (near-neighbour & club-mate) last night to run the 3rd (9 in series) Trunce
http://www.undeadmonkey.org.uk/trunce/
Once more I had a rough race, with the state of the heel, & having not run since last Sunday at the 'Bluebell'
Numbers were well down, due to the highly inclement weather, but those who were there made the most of it (the level of the Don wasn't too bad though)

I took 12 minutes off my race 2 time (due to no 'escort duties') _111th/193 @ 37:43_, but way off my PB (31:03)

Still, with the heel, & another weeks running/training lost, I guess it was okay??

And, highly surprisingly, there's not much pain this morning, & I could walk normally






Tommy2 said:


> Managed to smash my target time of 1:45 with a 1:42:28 (I say smash as I thought 1:45 was optimistic as my last HM distance was 1:53 and was a bit worried that I'd been given an elite group number)
> 
> Anybody else run it?


A damned good time, was it your first 1/2?

That's only just slower than my time for the 'Bluebell Trail 10' (mile) the previous weekend, but I'll admit to walking Trooper Lane, limited mileage the previous week, & being injured
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/any-runners-on-here.110181/post-2439942
Hence, you can run 13 miles as fast as I can run 10!!! - at moment anyway 
That said, my 1/2 PB is 1.42:52 for the http://www.crossbay.org.uk/ (which includes 3 river 'waded' crossings)


----------



## Tommy2 (14 May 2013)

Cheers Richard, yes it was my 1st 1/2 event.

10 mile trail sounds a bit tougher than 13 mile Tarmac!

In theory I would like to get down to 1:30 now that I know I can do 1:42 with out the proper training I should have done. I signed up for it 9 months ago and started a HM program but other events in between made me change my focus a little bit and never really got back to doing the HM training, then illness and and a holiday and new trainers giving me grief (which I sacked off for the HM) so all in all well chuffed.

Just the thought of wading rivers makes me feel tired!!!


----------



## Doseone (20 May 2013)

I've got a 40k event in the Brecon Beacons coming up and have just bought some Salomon XA pro 3d Ultra 2 (catchy name) as I wanted something with a bit more cushioning than my old Inov8 Flyrocs. I tried the Salomons on in store, but they didn't have the ones I wanted - they only had the goretex version, and I wanted non goretex, so I ordered them online.
They arrived today and I've been wearing them round the house this evening, but I'm finding the arch support quite aggressive and intrusive, and this wasn't apparent when I tried the goretex version in store. What I'm wondering is whether the arch support is likely to soften with a bit of wear? I really like everything else about the shoe, and I think if the arch support can soften they will be great. Any opinions gratefully received.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (21 May 2013)

Crankarm said:


> ........ you're screwed then aren't you .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 May 2013)

Pre-entered the 'Ilkley Trail-Race' a few weeks ago.

http://www.ilkleyharriers.org.uk/index.php?page=trail

It took place on 'Bank Holiday' Monday
6.9 miles, with 700 feet of climbing 
And used the lovely Ilkley Lido as race HQ (OS _SE 119485)_
_http://www.ilkleylido.co.uk/History/History.php_


If it hadn't been for the Plantar Fasciitis, & resultant loss of training (& indeed), racing) mileage, I had been hoping to obviously beat 2011s time/placing - which was _72nd/272 @ 53:19_, as I didn't enter in 2012, due to my lack of fitness because of that springs knee injury.

It's a lovely race, with plenty of 'up', & some glorious views from the 'tops' when you're up on Middleton Moor

Sadly, the injury had its consequences, & I lost almost 10 minutes off my time, finishing _151st/243 @ 1.02:29 _
Dave (Woodentops fell-races) photos here; http://www.woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=home&subtopic=morephotos


----------



## DCLane (30 May 2013)

Leeds Abbey Dash is open for entries. Is anyone thinking of entering / has done it and can say whether it's worthwhile?


----------



## Tommy2 (30 May 2013)

I did it last year and entered it the other week for this year, personally for me it will be something I try to do every year.

Nice flat course from the town hall up kirkstall road to the abbey and back in to town. Good for PB I would say.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jun 2013)

Just been over to Clayton West to compete in_ 'Beat Badger'_, courtesy of 'Denby Dale Travellers' & Kirklees Light Railway

Except it wasn't 'Badger', as he's being serviced, so it was 'Owl'
http://denbydaletravellers.org.uk/ESW/Files/MAN_TRIUMPHS_OVER_STEAM.pdf

http://www.kirkleeslightrailway.com/

It's approximately 3.25 miles for the train, & 3.75 for runners

We got taken by train up to Shelley station, the terminus, & walked to the start, which was under a bridge (CoalPit Lane), so the train could stop on top after being turned.

I'd guesstimate that there were 50 runners, plus various supporters on the train

As the whistle blew we were off, shadowing the track for quite a while, gaining some height on it, & running along the cutting top

in Skelmanthorpe we crossed the line, on a road bridge & left it for a while.

We rejoined in at Langley Farm, & rejoined the main A636 (Wakefield - Denby Dale Road) not far from the station

The finish was the entry to the platform

My time =_ 27:09_ (fairly happy, given the lack of recent training & the 'P-F')
'Owl' = _20:16_ according to the driver (he went under the scheduled time)

Photos & 'official' report to follow when I see them


----------



## DCLane (11 Jun 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Just been over to Clayton West to compete in_ 'Beat Badger'_, courtesy of 'Denby Dale Travellers' & Kirklees Light Railway


 
Good stuff - that's the sort of thing I'd like to be doing. Short distances and a challenge.

Pity I missed it 

I've just finished my 1st 'proper' run back after injury http://app.strava.com/activities/59792701 and have 3 1/2 weeks to prep for the 10k run part of the Wakefield Tri in July.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jun 2013)

Thanks for that DC

T'was indeed good fun

I was lost at points, only knowing 2 points (even though we weren't in the 'middle of nowhere')
1. Skelmanthorpe, when I saw a street-name, as we'd once been to a kiddies party on that street
2, going through the fields of Langley Farm, behind Scissett Baths near the finish, as I used to take my Landies to the 4x4 shows that used to be held there



Richard A Thackeray said:


> It's approximately 3.25 miles for the train, & 3.75 for runners
> 
> My time =_ 27:09_ (fairly happy, given the lack of recent training & the 'P-F')
> 'Owl' = _20:16_ according to the driver (he went under the scheduled time)


 
On reflection, it's not entirely a fair race, as a touch heavier on the User would give the train more of a chance

Back in 2012 'Badger' took 26minutes!!, so we had someone with a lead-hand this year (& if it was that time again, I've have been 3rd, but not beaten the train!)

*Edit @ 18:20*Some photos have appeared on the 'DDT' FaceBook page, can they be seen??

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.10151656535203469&type=1


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2013)

Got the results, from 'Denby Dale Travellers', about a week ago;

More runners than I thought, but a couple did get off at the intermediate stop

'Owl' @ 20:58
1st = Ross McLeland @ 21:08
19th = me @ 27:09
67th = 53:45 (last)

Now, I know I'm not fit at the moment, due to the Plantar Fasciitis, & subsequently reduced running, but... I do know that when fit I can keep up (ie; 'shoulder to shoulder') with the guy who was 7th @ 24:10

A few photos, courtesy of Nick Georgiou, who's won their 'Man v Bike' 3 times


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jul 2013)

Ran our Clubs 'open' race on Wednesday; the *'Priory 10K'*
http://www.ackworthroadrunnersandac.co.uk/#/priory-10k/4545647515

Wish I hadn't, as it was horrendously warm & humid.
I suffered greatly, mostly because even though the 'P F' is going, I've been favouring that foot, so the left knee is playing up a bit.
Therefore, no speed/acceleration for the first mile or so, thus spending too much energy trying to make up time/places.

Some photos here;
https://plus.google.com/photos/1098...5902189736217460018&oid=109852364158688297404


I seriously thought about quitting roughly half-way round the first lap, it was that bad.
However, last year the heat/humidity didn't really bother me, perhaps it was the extra effort due to the injury??


Image '234' is of note..........................................Or perhaps not


The result??? 117th/354 @ 51:19 (annoying in itself, as I know -when fit- I can beat runners who were in the top 30 - 40)
http://www.ukresults.net/2013/priory10k.html


----------



## potsy (20 Jul 2013)

Been having a quick nosey at this thread as I'm about to start doing some running.

Being on the heavy side and a total novice I know it will be tough, so far this week I've done a couple of 2 mile runs at around 6mph average pace.

Quite surprised myself at being able to keep going for the whole distance without stopping/walking, have had the occasional attempt over the years but never stuck at it, aim is to start doing some park-runs either later this year or early next


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jul 2013)

Day-off today

I was up early & over to Pontefract Park, by 08:45, to act as a volunteer at the 'Race 4 Life' that was taking place there
http://raceforlife.cancerresearchuk.org/choose-your-event/pontefract.html?event=547
A fairly busy one, with perhaps 2,000 women/girls running and walking round

Not sure about the 10K, but the 5K was 'won' in 21:15


----------



## skyair (21 Jul 2013)

started to do some running to but very slow need to up my pace ,want to do about 3 miles 3 times a week


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jul 2013)

skyair said:


> started to do some running to but very slow need to up my pace ,want to do about 3 miles 3 times a week


Is that the aim, or the starting point??

(too ambitious, if you're a complete novice)


----------



## Venod (21 Jul 2013)

Did some urban orienteering today at Hull an interesting course round the Old Town & Marina area, I was happy to get round without any pain, knees are worn out & left Achilles has been playing up on recent runs.

http://app.strava.com/activities/68697677


----------



## skyair (21 Jul 2013)

its a rough aim I am training muay thai and trying to get my cardio up[I am 49] so I need plenty of stamina.i do have a knee problem that's why I got a bike to help with my cardio


----------



## Milzy (21 Jul 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Where?
> What distance?
> Road, 'Trail', or Fell-Races?
> 
> (Anyone local to me??)


 
I run for a small local club near you & do every distance from track to Ultra. Ran past you a few times


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jul 2013)

Milzy said:


> I run for a small local club near you & do every distance from track to Ultra. Ran past you a few times


Enlighten me then

Wakefield Harriers?
Rothwell Harriers?
Kippax Harriers?
Pontefract AC?
Rodillian Runners?


----------



## Ben M (22 Jul 2013)

Has anyone done a duathlon before? I've never really been much of a runner, but am considering entering the London Duathlon in September. Probably the "classic" length, so 10k, 44k, 5k


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2013)

Just discovered this thread...

Having done no proper running since I was at school, I took it up again a little over a year ago, at the tender age of 39 - initially, it was purely for my son's sake, to encourage him to keep fit during the rugby close season, but I really got into it and now I consider myself a keen runner.

I'm another fan of Parkrun - we started off running round the trails in the local woods, which I enjoy, but it was discovering Parkrun that really sparked my enthusiasm, and it's become a regular Saturday morning fixture. I actually did my 50th Parkrun last Saturday, so I'll be getting my snazzy red T-shirt soon. I also go running at lunchtimes two or three times a week now - brilliant way of relieving work-related stress.

I did my first 10k race back in April and I'm quite keen to step it up and do some longer distances, maybe even a marathon, but my next main aim is to get my 5km time down under 20 minutes (current PB is 20.15).

I've also started doing triathlons - it was always the running bit that put me off in the past but that's no longer a barrier. I did my first Sprint tri in May and I'm doing my first Olympic distance this weekend (London). Hopefully it won't be too long before I'm doing my first Ironman...


----------



## Doseone (22 Jul 2013)

My first run this evening after spraining my ankle about 5 weeks ago. Ankle is still quite swollen and gets sore so I was a bit worried how it would go. Managed about 6k without too much pain so am really happy. I'm not going to over do it, but nice to get out and have a sweat. Dog was happy too, we got back and both stood under the garden hose


----------



## hepburn (24 Jul 2013)

I run too in my lunch hour. It's only just over 2 miles (but it's quite hilly). I use my strava to track it so I can beat my times. I have just enough time to do the run, have a shower and eat my lunch. I aim for at least 3 a week. Beats sitting at my desk anyway.


----------



## Primal Scream (25 Jul 2013)

Yep, I do however have an ongoing ankle problem that has restricted my running for quite some while  I was doing a 7k run 5x a week before it started playing up.

Custom fitted shoes have helped a bit.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (25 Jul 2013)

Ben M said:


> Has anyone done a duathlon before? I've never really been much of a runner, but am considering entering the London Duathlon in September. Probably the "classic" length, so 10k, 44k, 5k


You might be better asking this in the duathlon and triathlon section. I've done a couple but so badly my advice wouldn't be worth listening to .


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Jul 2013)

Brief update for those who don't read the 'Can We Talk About Running' thread over in the Duathlon and Triathlon section... which is most people! I've been running again and injury free since April. The weight is slowly coming off and I'm getting faster. The last month I have been in Tokyo, where I will be until the end of next April. I've been running on the road most days and training (seriously) once a week on the track with the Namban Rengo club (all kinds of evil intervals and speed work). This week coming we have a 5k time trial and I can see where I am in terms of getting back towards race fitness. I am hoping for as near 18 minutes as I can get.


----------



## smutchin (28 Jul 2013)

Well done, FM. 18 minutes sounds stupidly fast to me. I'm struggling to break the 20 min barrier.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Jul 2013)

smutchin said:


> Well done, FM. 18 minutes sounds stupidly fast to me. I'm struggling to break the 20 min barrier.


 
I did for a long time too. The answer in my has been the combination of running longer distances at relaxed pace and training for speed with a club, and particularly on the track...


----------



## VamP (29 Jul 2013)

We appear to have more competitive runners than we do cyclists on this forum


----------



## User169 (29 Jul 2013)

Been trying to get into running on and off for a couple of years, but continually go too hard too fast so get injured. When I first started a couple of years ago, I was getting calf and achilles probs. That seems to have settled down now, but recently did something disastrous to my groin. I had to crawl up the stairs for a couple of days, but it finally seems to be healing, so hope to get back into it soon.

In 2011, I did a half marathon in 1:53 (well the official recorded time is 0:53 because we started at 2am on Oct 30). Got that down to 1:40 about a month ago and feel that there's more. Frankly, it's all a bit depressing given that I once ran 1:23:30, although I was somewhat younger and lighter then.

Current targets: 5km 21m, 10km 45m and 1/2marathon 1:35.

It's a good sport though. The children love athletics and are keen runners..

[


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2013)

I had to give up running due to a hip issue but I loved it. Cycling is great and has been my saviour since, but running was easier to just do, and fit in when the kids were young.


----------



## smutchin (29 Jul 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I did for a long time too. The answer in my has been the combination of running longer distances at relaxed pace and training for speed with a club, and particularly on the track...


 
Agreed on the "longer runs at relaxed pace" thing - my 5km race pace has noticeably improved since I introduced my semi-regular 10km lunchtime runs (which I usually do at around 5.30-6min/km). Adding in a bit of focused speed work sounds like a good idea too. I've tried intervals a few times but since I don't have convenient access to a track or club, I need to improvise a bit.

I'm not far off though - on a good day, with favourable conditions and a fast course, I reckon I could crack it without too much trouble (PB is currently 20.15). And now the triathlon is out of the way, I can concentrate on it fully as my main goal for the next couple of months...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jul 2013)

Been down to Penistone earlier this evening to run the 'Trunce' (7th/9 rounds)

http://www.undeadmonkey.org.uk/trunce/category/latest-news/

A bit damp in places, but the River Don was still fairly low, for the crossings/wadings

Quite suprisingly, despite my poor performance (lack of training due to injury), I felt okay!
The results show *66th/138 @ 35:40*, & my best time this year - again, due to injury

( PB = 31:03)


Spotted Richard Asquith by crossing 1 taking pics, but they're not uploaded yet

http://www.flamingphotography.co.uk/


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Jul 2013)

rich p said:


> I had to give up running due to a hip issue but I loved it. Cycling is great and has been my saviour since, but running was easier to just do, and fit in when the kids were young.


 
As the father of a 3-year old, I agree on the latter. I can't just go off riding for 6 hours anymore. But I can go running for an hour. And, if I hadn't been a cyclist for my entire life I don't think my knees would ever have recovered from the abuse they took from judo and football.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jul 2013)

VamP said:


> We appear to have more competitive runners than we do cyclists on this forum


I only started running in late 2007, as I was Cyclo-crossing then, & was losing time on any running sections, so I thought I'd better do something about it......

The fell-running/XC came a bit later, as I was used to the mud/wet/cold with the cross


----------



## dan_bo (30 Jul 2013)

VamP said:


> We appear to have more competitive runners than we do cyclists on this forum


 
A good few years ago I was doing a job over in Saskatoon, and was doing a bit of jogging/running to stave off the beer and crap food. The customer mentioned he did a bit of running and suggested I went along to the club meet tomorrow night. I agreed.

He didn't mention that he was one of the worlds' fastest practicing 100M sprint vetrans in the world.

I couldn't walk properly for a few days afterwards.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jul 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Spotted Richard Asquith by crossing 1 taking pics, but they're not uploaded yet
> 
> http://www.flamingphotography.co.uk/


 They are now.......


----------



## Surrey (5 Aug 2013)

Used to run until late April, did London in 3 05. Unfortunately have had shin splints since early April so my running days are over. Hence decided to give cycling a go instead.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Aug 2013)

Ran the 8th (of 9) 'Trunces' last night

Despite the lack of fitness, and knee 'niggle' (due to altered gait/stride, compensating for the Plantar Fasciitis), I knocked almost 1:40 off my race 7 time, which both surprised, & made me happy!!!

At long last, perhaps the foot(& knee!) are improving??

Seemed okay on this evenings club-run too!


However, I'm not counting those egg-laying feathered things before I get too happy

I am,though, targeting a race in October as a test/'come-back' to (hopefully) fitness, it is the; 

http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=withins&subtopic=home


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Aug 2013)

I was on holiday on the Izu peninsula last week and actually got to run some beautiful coastal trails. Anyone who has been to Japan will know that a lot of the coast is very steep and rocky and so are the paths, so this was hard work, especially in 35 degrees C + and high humidity. It certainly did me good though - I felt comfortable running about 5 minutes faster than I have been for my 11k training route in Tokyo yesterday.


----------



## bozmandb9 (22 Aug 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Where?
> What distance?
> Road, 'Trail', or Fell-Races?
> 
> (Anyone local to me??)


Does sprinting count? 100, 200 and 400m, I'd be fascinated to hear from any other sprinters!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2013)

bozmandb9 said:


> Does sprinting count? 100, 200 and 400m, I'd be fascinated to hear from any other sprinters!


 Of course it does, but I will admit to avoiding our track sessions - when we use the field belonging to the big School in the village


----------



## User169 (22 Aug 2013)

Finally seem to be recovering from a groin strain: been doing some gentle 5k runs, but managed a hilly 8,5k today and not feeling it too much. 

Have also just started running in a much lighterweight shoe - Kinvara 4's. Really enjoying running in them.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Aug 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Have also just started running in a much lighterweight shoe - Kinvara 4's. Really enjoying running in them.


 
Ah, now this is interesting. For several years I’ve been wearing old model New Balance 759s (or previous equivalent, 758s) because I was told that I underpronated slightly and needed some cushioning. I’ve also been wearing them in my normal shoe size of 6.5UK / 7.5US.

My current pair are getting old so on Friday I was in a big department store in Tokyo, and I was passing the sportswear section so I tool a look at the shoes. Nothing looked at all familiar, so I got talking to one of the sales guys. Unlike many of the clueless clerks I have encountered over the years, it turned out he was an ultramarathon runner so I decided to ask him about what shoes I should be using. He asked me about my running - what I do, how fast I run, what problems I have had etc. He then measured me very carefully and told me that first of all, I have been wearing shoes that are too big. He said that this is quite common and that you want a shoe that fits more glove-like if you are running at 4min/km speeds or faster. He also got me to run about a bit in a few pairs and then said that I don’t underpronate at all, in fact I slightly overpronate so that in fact I may have been making myself more likely to get injured.

But he didn’t advocate expensive stability control or any of that rubbish. Instead he made me try one some very lightweight Brooks Racer ST5 ‘flats’ (well, almost flats - that have a bare minimum of stability support) - oh, and in 5.5UK / 6.5US. And they were also just under 9000 Yen (about £60), which is way less than I was expecting to pay for a performance shoe. So I was highly sceptical. However, weirdly the shoes seemed to fit perfectly and while they were so light as to be hardly noticeable compared to my old NBs, they were definitely not ‘barefoot’ style. So I bought them. Today I went out on my usual 11k loop and it was a revelation. Okay, the weather was much cooler, so I am not going to attribute the much faster time whilst feeling much easier, to the shoes! In fact I just didn’t notice the shoes at all. And nothing hurt or twinged. And that is perfect. Obviously I’ll have to run in them for a while before I come to any definitive conclusions, but it does seem I’ve been wearing the wrong shoes for a long time…


----------



## Ghost Donkey (27 Aug 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Ah, now this is interesting. For several years I’ve been wearing old model New Balance 759s (or previous equivalent, 758s) because I was told that I underpronated slightly and needed some cushioning. I’ve also been wearing them in my normal shoe size of 6.5UK / 7.5US.
> 
> My current pair are getting old so on Friday I was in a big department store in Tokyo, and I was passing the sportswear section so I tool a look at the shoes. Nothing looked at all familiar, so I got talking to one of the sales guys. Unlike many of the clueless clerks I have encountered over the years, it turned out he was an ultramarathon runner so I decided to ask him about what shoes I should be using. He asked me about my running - what I do, how fast I run, what problems I have had etc. He then measured me very carefully and told me that first of all, I have been wearing shoes that are too big. He said that this is quite common and that you want a shoe that fits more glove-like if you are running at 4min/km speeds or faster. He also got me to run about a bit in a few pairs and then said that I don’t underpronate at all, in fact I slightly overpronate so that in fact I may have been making myself more likely to get injured.
> 
> But he didn’t advocate expensive stability control or any of that rubbish. Instead he made me try one some very lightweight Brooks Racer ST5 ‘flats’ (well, almost flats - that have a bare minimum of stability support) - oh, and in 5.5UK / 6.5US. And they were also just under 9000 Yen (about £60), which is way less than I was expecting to pay for a performance shoe. So I was highly sceptical. However, weirdly the shoes seemed to fit perfectly and while they were so light as to be hardly noticeable compared to my old NBs, they were definitely not ‘barefoot’ style. So I bought them. Today I went out on my usual 11k loop and it was a revelation. Okay, the weather was much cooler, so I am not going to attribute the much faster time whilst feeling much easier, to the shoes! In fact I just didn’t notice the shoes at all. And nothing hurt or twinged. And that is perfect. Obviously I’ll have to run in them for a while before I come to any definitive conclusions, but it does seem I’ve been wearing the wrong shoes for a long time…


 
This is awesome . Knowledgeable staff keep customers coming back. I never got on with running for years and always had problems with shin and quad pain if I upped the mileage. I was covering more height vertically than I was distance horizontally in my "running" stride. A change of trainers to lightweight neutral and the running technique that came with it has made a massive difference to me. I could never run much before so there was little adaptation required. Now I love running and have stuck with my new style of trainer for years.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (27 Aug 2013)

I'm injured (from being a muppet rather than anything running related) so had to withdraw from the Yorkshireman. The organisers told me I could carry the entry forward to another event rather than miss out which makes them super stars in my book. Looking at Withins as a "not really trained for most of the year due to renovating my house" event to do when visiting family back home. Let's see if I can do as badly as last year! Family accommodation depending. Half marathon two weeks before it to see if everything still works.


----------



## User169 (28 Aug 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> But he didn’t advocate expensive stability control or any of that rubbish. Instead he made me try one some very lightweight Brooks Racer ST5 ‘flats’ (well, almost flats - that have a bare minimum of stability support) - oh, and in 5.5UK / 6.5US. And they were also just under 9000 Yen (about £60), which is way less than I was expecting to pay for a performance shoe. So I was highly sceptical. However, weirdly the shoes seemed to fit perfectly and while they were so light as to be hardly noticeable compared to my old NBs, they were definitely not ‘barefoot’ style. So I bought them. Today I went out on my usual 11k loop and it was a revelation. Okay, the weather was much cooler, so I am not going to attribute the much faster time whilst feeling much easier, to the shoes! In fact I just didn’t notice the shoes at all. And nothing hurt or twinged. And that is perfect. Obviously I’ll have to run in them for a while before I come to any definitive conclusions, but it does seem I’ve been wearing the wrong shoes for a long time…



i've done a bit more running in the Kinvaras now. With an inch of rubber at the heel, they're not a minimalist shoe, but lightweight and only 4mm heel to toe drop. Only problem is a high heel collar. I ran 10km without socks last night and came back with bleeding achilles where they'd rubbed: socks from now on.

Not sure if they're making me run faster, but they do seem to help getting to a more midfoot strike, and I have managed to get closer to my 2013 targets. Lose a few kgs and I should be in business!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Aug 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> i've done a bit more running in the Kinvaras now. With an inch of rubber at the heel, they're not a minimalist shoe, but lightweight and only 4mm heel to toe drop. Only problem is a high heel collar. I ran 10km without socks last night and came back with bleeding achilles where they'd rubbed: socks from now on.


 
I had a look at them and they are very different from my new ones. The ST5s have a lot less cushioning both fore and rear, but actually more of a drop between heel and forefoot (despite the fact that a lot of people refer to them as 'flats'). As they say, different strokes for different folks... I'm really enjoying running in them.

It's our track 5k time trial tonight, and as it is a bit less humid than last month - it was 80% whereas today is just over 40%, albeit still very warm at 31 degr. C, although it will have dropped to about 25 by the time we start - so I am aiming to get somewhere nearer 19:30 or better. Unfortunately I left my watch at home, so I'll have to run by feel...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Aug 2013)

19.36, woo hoo!


----------



## User169 (28 Aug 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> 19.36, woo hoo!



Nice one, FM. And the weekly beer report?!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Aug 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Nice one, FM. And the weekly beer report?!


 
There will be a lot less of that if I am going to get faster, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Sep 2013)

Ran 15km this morning and then signed up for 2 half marathons in November...


----------



## User169 (2 Sep 2013)

14km for me yesterday: was aiming for under 1:05, but could only manage 1:06. Still, the injury I had seems to be on the mend and I don't seem to have acquired any new problems.

One bloke turned up and ran bare foot - he didn't look at all comfortable.


----------



## smutchin (3 Sep 2013)

Just got back from a trip to Dorset, camping on the coast near Bridport. Took my running gear with me, of course - would have liked to take the bike as well, but it wasn't practical, unfortunately.

From where we pitched our tent, we had a nice view across a little valley with a tasty looking hill on the other side, so I made that my key target for my morning runs. After some investigation, I worked out that the hill was Thorncombe Beacon, which isn't quite the highest point on that stretch of coast, but is high enough to constitute a decent workout (I did briefly get the idea in my head that it was Golden Cap, which is in fact the highest point on the south coast, but that's a couple of miles further along). From the campsite, it's a short, steep drop to the beach, then a steady climb up the other side with a nasty steep kick in the final couple of hundred metres to the top. About 1.8km from site to summit. At the start of the week, it was taking me about 13.5 minutes to get to the top, but by the end of the week I managed to get my time down to 12.49. Pretty happy with that.

Shame I didn't really get the chance to do any proper long runs - would have been nice to have a go at Golden Cap. Still, I enjoyed what I did. Here are some stats on Strava, if anyone's interested:
http://www.strava.com/activities/79250115 - my 7.6km run route
http://www.strava.com/activities/79250084/segments/1605231828 - the Thorncombe Beacon climb as a Strava segment

I also made a little trip to Weymouth on Saturday to take part in the inaugural Weymouth Parkrun, which was fun.


----------



## rich p (3 Sep 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> i've done a bit more running in the Kinvaras now. With an inch of rubber at the heel, they're not a minimalist shoe, but lightweight and only 4mm heel to toe drop. * Only problem is a high heel collar. I ran 10km without socks last night and came back with bleeding achilles where they'd rubbed: socks from now on*.
> 
> Not sure if they're making me run faster, but they do seem to help getting to a more midfoot strike, and I have managed to get closer to my 2013 targets. Lose a few kgs and I should be in business!


I'm an ex-runner DP, and my wife is an ex-sports physio and runner. She regularly treated runners with Achilles problems caused by a high heel tab. She used to recommend to them, (and indeed did to my and her shoes)' carefully unstitching the top of the tab, cutting out a centimetre section of the useless padding therein and re-stitching.


----------



## User169 (3 Sep 2013)

rich p said:


> I'm an ex-runner DP, and my wife is an ex-sports physio and runner. She regularly treated runners with Achilles problems caused by a high heel tab. She used to recommend to them, (and indeed did to my and her shoes)' carefully unstitching the top of the tab, cutting out a centimetre section of the useless padding therein and re-stitching.


 
Thanks, Rich. I'll give that a go if socks don't sort the problem.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Sep 2013)

rich p said:


> I'm an ex-runner DP, and my wife is an ex-sports physio and runner. She regularly treated runners with Achilles problems caused by a high heel tab. She used to recommend to them, (and indeed did to my and her shoes)' carefully unstitching the top of the tab, cutting out a centimetre section of the useless padding therein and re-stitching.



Sounds interesting, but aren't Achilles problems mainly down to the height of the sole at the heal and particularly the drop from heal to forefoot? At least that's what the barefoot and minimalist people argue. I'd be interested to know what your wife thinks.


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Sounds interesting, but aren't Achilles problems mainly down to the height of the sole at the heal and particularly the drop from heal to forefoot? At least that's what the barefoot and minimalist people argue. I'd be interested to know what your wife thinks.


I'm sure those could also contribute or cause Achilles problems too but this technique proved itself quickly beneficial in practice.
I know that a lot of classy runners in my old club just took a pair of scissors to the heel tab. It does nothing useful and is probably there to look cool for kids. I can't really ask my wife for reasons too complicated to go into here but I assume the constant abrasion of a hard tab is a bad thing in itself, and maybe changes the leverage point of the tendon. Speculation that you could equally do, I realise!
A quick Google found this in which the issue is discussed and one contributor mentions Saucony Kinvara
http://www.letsrun.com/forum/flat_read.php?thread=4030581
FWIW, I still wear running shoes for leisure, as they are so comfortable, and I'm onto the 10th incarnation of Brooks Addiction which have never given me a problem even when I ran!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Sep 2013)

I've been reading a bit more about this and apparently the heal tab thing will help with bursitis, but not tendonitis, which are two rather different Achilles conditions. 

Anyway, despite having constantly slightly sore Achilles for years, I've kind of got used to it. I do all the exercises but it never seems to get any better or any worse, so I just live with it. It's not that bad.

However, last night, I managed to tweak a hamstring down at the track. A tweak was all it was but I stopped immediately so I didn't do any serious damage. And things seem to be fine today, but I am going to take a few days off and take it a bit more slowly after that for a week or so.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Sep 2013)

Looking at what I said about living with Achilles pain, that sounded really stupid. After a week off, and spending some time researching long-term solutions (rather than short-term fixes) to running injuries, I've decided to take the plunge and start adding some barefoot running to my training schedule. I'm taking it very gradually. Following the advice of long-time barefooters, today I spent a few minutes doing drills on sharp gravel, concentrating on form, before doing a very short run around the block. I'll do that again a couple of times more this week. Then I'll very slowly increase the distances each week as my form improves and my muscles and tendons adjust. My goal is to be able to take on a trail run in December barefoot or in minimal shoes if it's too cold. But I'm not going to push it, and if my body isn't ready, I'll do it in trail shoes.


----------



## David El y (11 Sep 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Where?
> What distance?
> Road, 'Trail', or Fell-Races?
> 
> (Anyone local to me??)


Mostly around 8 to 10k, offroad wherever possible. Occasionally I go a bit further, such as a 15 mile off-road event this year. I don't enter many races, though.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Sep 2013)

Ran the last 'Trunce' of the (9 race) series on Monday evening. Which was also fancy dress, optional!
http://www.undeadmonkey.org.uk/trunce/


I managed a better start than at the last couple of rounds, so perhaps the Plantar Fasciitis (& jiggered knee - due to compensating for it) is getting better..... Didn't even have to queue at the kissing gate!!!

The River Don was reasonably low (the evenings rain hadn't come downstream yet), so the three crossings were okay.
I managed to knock almost another minute off my race 8 time. Which was nice!

I finished in *57th/162 *@ 33:36 (my PB = 31:03)
With a series overall of; *131/270 *

However, my 2009 series overall position was *29/238* (Veterans), I was a newcomer that year, so had a PB every race, hence points

Photos here, courtesy of Richard Asquith (who may be known to Yorkshire based members?)

http://www.flamingphotography.Co.uk/portfolio323785.html


----------



## paulb3375 (12 Sep 2013)

Currently doing C25K and just started Wk5. It's taken me a couple of months to get to this stage though, i've been making sure i could comfortably complete each run before moving on. I found Wk4 incredibly hard but i did it a couple of times to make sure, strangely found Wk5 much easy so far. Eating a little more sensibly has seen me shed over 1/2 stone too.
Anyway i too am working up to completing a Parkrun (without stopping).
Should have gone running tonight but it was raining - pathetic i know.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Sep 2013)

paulb3375 said:


> Anyway i too am working up to completing a Parkrun (without stopping).
> Should have gone running tonight but it was raining - pathetic i know.


Agreed, you should have been out!!

I was, 5 miles XC



The Locke Park 'run'?


----------



## paulb3375 (13 Sep 2013)

> The Locke Park 'run'?


 
Eye that's the one. Up to 140 runners some weeks apparently, not bad for Barnsley. I think It's known as one of the hillier parkruns too. Just a personal challenge this not stopping to walk thing, should just go and do it maybe.

Anyway went out tonight on W5 R1 again and it wasn't as easy as the other day, i just wasn't in the mood really.

The thing is i can cycle for miles but this running lark is really foxing me, but i WILL do 5K soon.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Sep 2013)

paulb3375 said:


> The thing is i can cycle for miles but this running lark is really foxing me, but i WILL do 5K soon.


I was the same when I started to run (very late 2007), I could ride a hilly 80 miles with no issues, but couldn't run to the bottom of the street


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Sep 2013)

It never rains, etc.......

I'd just about got over the (right) Plantar Fasciitis, & subsequent (left) knee pain/restricted movement - due to compensating for the PF. Hopefully

Now.....the left calf's playing up!!!! 
Over the past week, it's been feeling very tight on running (fine on bike), giving a feeling like it's about to cramp, but not actually spasm-ing.

Bugger!!!!!!






Richard A Thackeray said:


> I was the same when I started to run (very late 2007), I could ride a hilly 80 miles with no issues, but couldn't run to the bottom of the street


----------



## Venod (14 Sep 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> It never rains, etc.......
> 
> I'd just about got over the (right) Plantar Fasciitis, & subsequent (left) knee pain/restricted movement - due to compensating for the PF. Hopefully
> 
> ...



Take it easy Richard I find calf injuries always take the longest to heal, after a summer of really enjoyable cycling I am approaching upping my running mileage with great caution, I always fear the next injury is just round the corner, by the way we had a guy from ARR out with us the other Wednesday (can't remember his name) but he made me feel tired with just the talk of all the races/runs he'd done the previous week, phenomenal mileage, he lives in Hillam & runs some kind of animal feed business I think.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Sep 2013)

Afnug said:


> Take it easy Richard I find calf injuries always take the longest to heal, after a summer of really enjoyable cycling I am approaching upping my running mileage with great caution, I always fear the next injury is just round the corner


First time I've ever had any kind of calf injury, so I'll proceed with caution



Afnug said:


> by the way we had a guy from ARR out with us the other Wednesday (can't remember his name) but he made me feel tired with just the talk of all the races/runs he'd done the previous week, phenomenal mileage, he lives in Hillam & runs some kind of animal feed business I think.


That's Adrian Leach (& maybe, his wife Maria, also ran with you?)

Yes, they do own 'Hillam Feeds'


----------



## Venod (15 Sep 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> First time I've ever had any kind of calf injury, so I'll proceed with caution
> 
> 
> That's Adrian Leach (& maybe, his wife Maria, also ran with you?)
> ...



Yes that's him Adrian, he didn't have his wife with him but son was running also.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Sep 2013)

Ghost Donkey said:


> Looking at Withins as a "not really trained for most of the year due to renovating my house" event to do when visiting family back home. Let's see if I can do as badly as last year! Family accommodation depending.



Yes!!, go for it!!

Then, back up for the 'Auld Lang Syne'? (to watch Jonny, or Alistair, decimate the competition again!), but hopefully a bit less rain than last year
Even for a fell-race, it was horrendous!



The 'white noise' is rain on the chaps brolley!


----------



## User169 (16 Sep 2013)

Managed to beat one of my 2013 targets. I've been trying to get under 45 minutes for 10km and ran 44:26 yesterday - last two kms in 4:17 and 4:09.

I saw a barefoot runner coming in at the finish. He looked quite comfortable running, but seemed to be carrying a pair of hurache-style sandles, so not sure if he ran the entire event barefoot.


----------



## paulb3375 (17 Sep 2013)

Just done Wk5 R2 which is two 8 min runs with a 5 min walk between and feel great, it was a breeze. Slightly messed up my timing on the last stint (started walking at 2 mins early for a few secs before i realised) so will definately do it again - just watch it will probably kill me next time.

20 minute run next - yikes, will that make me a proper runner?


----------



## smutchin (17 Sep 2013)

paulb3375 said:


> 20 minute run next - yikes, will that make me a proper runner?



If you can keep going for 20 minutes without stopping, I'd say yes, that makes you a proper runner. Good luck!

I went for a lunchtime 10k run with a colleague today. It was cold and wet... and fast! Well, fast by my standards. There's definitely something about running with someone else, especially someone who's about the same level of ability as you, that really spurs you on. Was intending to do a reasonably brisk one but wasn't intending it to be quite as brisk as it was - under 46 minutes. Surprised myself with that. I'd definitely have eased off if I'd been running alone. I shall have to get this colleague out with me more often!


----------



## Ghost Donkey (19 Sep 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Yes!!, go for it!!
> 
> Then, back up for the 'Auld Lang Syne'? (to watch Jonny, or Alistair, decimate the competition again!), but hopefully a bit less rain than last year
> Even for a fell-race, it was horrendous!
> ...




I managed to make it to Withins, Stoop and was at Auld Lang Syne last year which was great. Withins was hardest IMO. I was on the provisional results for Auld Lang Syne and then not the official ones. I never queried it, I was so slow I didn't complain. I'm on the video you linked to at 11.30. Walking up the hill, shaven headed, over sized florescent jacket with black patches which makes me look like a big fat lump . I was just making sure none of the stragglers at the back got lost, honest... Building work had already started at our house and I had no sleep or training for a while getting everything ready. Most of my clothes were in storage, hence the massive borrowed rain jacket, so we spent new year and quite a few weekends at my parents who live ten minutes away from the race start. Definitely in the worst shape I'd been in for years when I ran those! When I'm not training I can blag the flat runs but any hills or high intensity running and I get found out pretty quickly Not sure of how many races I'll make this year. Withins is looking unlikely now. I still have a lot to do in the house and get it finished ASAP! This sounds a lot like excuses to me . I've entered some poo your pants scary triathlons for next year and am desperate to get the house done to get some serious training in! I'll do some XC races in the winter league for my club and get some off road ankle strength and hopefully get up to Haworth for some of the races. The wooden tops races are ankle twisting fun! I'm hoping to get to Stanbury Splash next year and Baildon Boundary Way but would liek to get to some of the earlier ones.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Sep 2013)

Ghost Donkey said:


> I managed to make it to Withins, Stoop and was at Auld Lang Syne last year which was great. Withins was hardest IMO.
> 
> 
> I'm on the video you linked to at 11.30. Walking up the hill, shaven headed, over sized florescent jacket with black patches which makes me look like a big fat lump . I was just making sure none of the stragglers at the back got lost, honest.
> ...



I'm in the film @ 07:20, hi-viz t-shirt & hat ('Ackworth Road Runners' vest)
Honestly, I didn't trip the Wakefield Triathlon Club guy up!!!


Withins is tough, I don't like the flag-stoned section of the Pennine Way by Top Withens, it gets too greasy, after so many pairs of fell shoes

Quite a few of my (running) club mates now do Triathlons too

However, a friend, was in London last week for the Worlds
He was in GB colours for his age-group in the Olympic distance race ('50') & took 44th/ 154


It can be hard work staying with him on the bike, but as for running (races) I tend to speak to him beforehand, & see him again afterwards


As for other races for you;
Have you looked at the Bingley Harriers website at their 'Harriers v Cyclists'??? (Sat 16th November), you might like that

Exactly same course for runners & riders, but certain parts favour each group, so it all equals out
Damned good fun!!!!!!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Sep 2013)

I managed to get over & do the (Pontefract) Park Run this morning; which was race 120
My recent 'issues' with Plantar Fasciitis, & the (subsequent) left knee problem (due to compensating for the P-F) had precluded recent runs here.
Well, plus, having a lay-in sometimes  , instead of getting up for School-runs , even when on late-turns
We now have pace-makers, from 20, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26*, 27*, 30* & 32(??)

I decided to start shadowing the '27', but quickly passed her, caught the '26' & ran with him for the first loop of the Lake.
Managed to work up to the '25' by the GrandStand, then tried to reel them in, as best as I could; jump to a group, rest/'draft' for a minute, then off to the next few
Just managed to out-pip the '23' by about 10 seconds at the line, to get the 42nd tag, & record _23:01_ by my watch 
I was happy to say that the knee only had a quick spasm on the first lap of the lake, & I was prepared to stay with Lee all the way back, but felt reasonable. so decided to see haw far up the pack I got



*
25 = Adrian
26 = Lee
27 = Patricia
30 = Melanie
All 4 are our members


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Sep 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Just managed to out-pip the '23' by about 10 seconds at the line, to get the 42nd tag, & record _23:01_ by my watch
> I was happy to say that the knee only had a quick spasm on the first lap of the lake, & I was prepared to stay with Lee all the way back, but felt reasonable. so decided to see how far up the pack I got


 
42nd/187 @ 23:02


----------



## paulb3375 (21 Sep 2013)

Week 5 of C25K out of the way now, which included the 20 minute run.

It felt reasonably OK too and glad it's now done - hurrah! I'm a proper runner now, even braved a fluoro t shirt today and didn't take water with me.

Week 6 strangely goes back to run/walk intervals to build up to 25 min runs and beyond, but i'm amazed the plan appears to be working so will continue to follow it. I really struggled through week 4 and became a little despondent, but flew through week 5. It now feels like i will be running 5K sometime soon.


----------



## smutchin (22 Sep 2013)

Did the Helly Hansen Beauty & The Beast yesterday. It's a lovely event, not too big but very well run. Highly recommended!

The full marathon is six laps of a 7km trails route round West Wycombe Park, mostly rolling terrain but a couple of proper hills - and a ford. There are options to do the full or half marathon, or run as teams of up to six. I was in a team of three so ran two laps. 

It claims to be the uk's toughest trail marathon, which may be just sales talk but it is pretty tough. I enjoyed it so much, I'm already thinking of returning next year to do the half - or maybe even the full marathon...


----------



## Venod (22 Sep 2013)

We now have pace-makers, from 20, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26*, 27*, 30* & 32(??)

Richard what does this mean ? are these people running at a pace to achieve the stated times, so you tag onto a group at the time you are aiming for ? I plan to do a few Park Runs in the winter so this could be handy.


----------



## User169 (22 Sep 2013)

Lowered my 10 km time by another 50s to 43:41 this morning. That's 3 sub-45min runs this week, so starting to get comfortable at 4:30 min/km pace. I now need to carry that into longer runs.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Sep 2013)

Afnug said:


> We now have pace-makers, from 20, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26*, 27*, 30* & 32(??)
> 
> Richard what does this mean ? are these people running at a pace to achieve the stated times, so you tag onto a group at the time you are aiming for ? I plan to do a few Park Runs in the winter so this could be handy.



Yes, they the pace-setters for those finishing times, as you doubtless know a ParkRun is 3.1 miles (5K) wherever it is in the country


Of course, if you feel good, you can jump up to the next group.....failing that, wait to be caught by the group you've left & collect the sympathy, 'cause you couldn't catch up....


----------



## bathtub (22 Sep 2013)

Our local parkrun doesn't have pacesetters
But my Garmin 910 comes in handy for pacing.


----------



## smutchin (23 Sep 2013)

Anyone can volunteer to be a parkrun pacemaker - I've done it myself. The race director keeps a stash of hi-viz vests marked with a range of times, you just wear the appropriate one so everyone who wants pacing can easily pick you out of the crowd. It's fun. Rewarding too - I think I helped at least three people set a PB! We usually have two or three pacers most weeks, but it's not always the same people and not always the same times.

There's a nice piece about my local parkrun (Whitstable) in this week's Kent On Sunday...
http://www.kentnews.co.uk/news/parkrun_the_remarkable_rise_of_the_running_phenomenon_1_2769630


----------



## smutchin (23 Sep 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Lowered my 10 km time by another 50s to 43:41 this morning. That's 3 sub-45min runs this week



Impressive!


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 Sep 2013)

Just booked THIS MoRun in Heaton Park Manchester in November. Partly as a motivator to get me moving, mainly as a fundraiser for PROSTATE CANCER 

I'll be doing the 10K and TBH it'll be my first 10K for a couple of years, and my first run of any distance in ages!

I did hit the streets yesterday, and I'll be back to Parkrun on Saturday's as training.

Any other CC'ers fancy it?

FYI I certainly won't be quick, FWIW I'd be happy to get round in about an hour!


----------



## Breedon (24 Sep 2013)

Went for a run tonight got a PB of 7.47 for a mile very happy


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Sep 2013)

Breedon said:


> Went for a run tonight got a PB of 7.47 for a mile very happy


Not a bad time at all!!!!!

well done


----------



## User169 (29 Sep 2013)

Took part in a 105 km relay race yesterday. There were 15 stages, varying in length from 3 to 15 km. We came 70th out of 80 teams - one runner managed to get lost on his leg which didnt help! I ran a shortish stage, 6.4km in 26:36, so average 4:10/km. Good event, well-orgniazed by a student athletic club.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (3 Oct 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'm in the film @ 07:20, hi-viz t-shirt & hat ('Ackworth Road Runners' vest)
> Honestly, I didn't trip the Wakefield Triathlon Club guy up!!!
> 
> As for other races for you;
> ...



That was a blatant trip. He even looked round at you . There were a lot of Wakfield Tri at a half ironman I did last year in Leicestershire. They get around.

The Harriers V Cyclists race looks great. I've been looking at training and need to focus on cycling when we visit Haworth and use the hills to prepare for the tris I've entered next year with very hilly bike courses. If we could get there on a Friday I could cycle on Saturday and run fell races Sunday. As it is we have to travel Saturday mornings so will use Sundays for the bike. My kids have a sports club on Friday evening and I can't really stop them doing it so I can run on a Sunday. There goes my Friday nights for the next ten or so years!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Oct 2013)

Re; 'C v H'

Here's a thread from the Bingley Harriers website



> http://www.bingleyharriers.org.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=315


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2013)

I went over to do the Pontefract ParkRun yesterday morning (event 122), & got off the mark a bit better than last time(ie; no pain/stiffness), but lost my pace-maker at about halfway round, as he was slightly too quick for me today. Oh well!!

I got *37/186 @ 23:00* (Terry got 22:14)






In addition; 'Harriers v Cyclists' is well worth the travel to it.

Pit yourself against some of the best Cyclo-Cross riders (& fell-runners in the north of England)
You may even find yourself standing next to Rob Jebb on the start-line, & can congratulate him on his 10 successive 3P CX win!
There's also the chance of a Brownlee ,or two, showing up! ( as both are members of Bingley Harriers)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Oct 2013)

Hey-ho! 

Not long to the 'Withins' now

http://www.woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=withins&subtopic=home

Hope it's as nice on Sunday, as it's been here for the past couple of days! If it is, the views are glorious up there!

Doubt I'll get anywhere near my PB for the course, given the recent foot/knee issues, but I'll plod round

Ran it three times before
2010 = 160/345 @ 59:33
2011 = 176/323 @ 1.01:09
2012 = 136/302 @ 1.01:32

2013 = 1.05:00????


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Oct 2013)

The 'Withins' route
Bet it's not that sunny/clear tomorrow 
https://plus.google.com/app/basic/p...basic/photos&sparm=cbp=1h2vi2qly2znk&sview=20


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Oct 2013)

A grim day up at Haworth, but I've had a _lot_ worse up at Daves events.

The weather conditions, on the notice board at Signing-on, said; 0degrees, & 30 MPH wind on the tops!!!!!

I started from the back, as I didn't think I could accelerate off the line quickly enough, & was going to just treat it as a _run round
_
Most of the boggy areas were in full-flow, & very wet. At one point, I found ahole, & went to groin depth in a hole (one leg only)
We had been warned that the stone-flags on the Pennines Way, near 'Top Withins' were treacherous, but on approaching this ruin (used as Heathcliffes house' in 'Wuthering Heights') they were easily runnable.

Once we were on wider sections of the Moor, I could pass people.


I had quite a reasonable run in, given my (poor) expectations, & my _guesstimated_ time of around 1.05:00, managing a (self-timed, at moment) *1.03:56

*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Oct 2013)

An appalling result!!!, it's what comes of starting near the back, & not being able to overtake people early on

*178/261 @ 1.03:57*, provisional results at the moment, but I can't see them changing suddenly to lift me by. A 100 places or so


----------



## User169 (14 Oct 2013)

Slightly dodgy 10km run yesterday. Terrible weather - chucked it down the entire time - and was a bit blowy in some places. I think I was probably on course for about 43min, but managed to take a wrong turn on the second loop which resulted in doing an extra km at 5:30. Crossed the line at 49:00 with 11.1 km on my watch.


----------



## srw (14 Oct 2013)

Since I've now posted an avatar in running kit I probably ought to 'fess up. I started running last year. This year I've done two events - a pancake flat 5-miler in 52'30", and a 10km with a hill in 1:06. Logically, I ought to be able to knock 10% off my times with some more focussed training, and another 15% off with some weight loss. As we all know, logic doesn't always come into it.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (15 Oct 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> An appalling result!!!, it's what comes of starting near the back, & not being able to overtake people early on
> 
> *178/261 @ 1.03:57*, provisional results at the moment, but I can't see them changing suddenly to lift me by. A 100 places or so



If it helps that's still a lot quicker than I managed last year. 83 minutes . I started too far to the front and tried to keep up, went over where the path becomes a track and hit my knee on a rock on the way down and twisted my ankle, again. I'm full of excuses My dad went up to watch the start this year but didn't get any photos.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Oct 2013)

Ghost Donkey said:


> If it helps that's still a lot quicker than I managed last year. 83 minutes . I started too far to the front and tried to keep up, went over where the path becomes a track and hit my knee on a rock on the way down and twisted my ankle, again. I'm full of excuses


 So we both need the 'middle of the pack' then????

Official results reveal the same story


Dave Woodheads photos;https://plus.google.com/app/basic/p...um/5934298522684855969?banner=pwa&gpsrc=pwrd1


----------



## bozmandb9 (15 Oct 2013)

I went to my sprint training today, after a few weeks off, due to work and travel. I was worried that I'd do very poorly, due to time off, and also worried that my cycling might not be good for my sprint training, well it turned out I had nothing to worry about, was on top form. When I took up cycling the intention was that it would be good cross training, well that has certainly proved correct!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Oct 2013)

One of our Theatre Recovery Nurses came out to join us for the club-run last night, having recently moved up to Wakefield from Sheffield
Sandra arrived late, so I turned back for her, then paced her back to the bunch (so to speak)
Once we'd got there, she started to tell me of her PBs, & it'll possibly place her as fastest female,, if she joins us.
(that said, Wehave a 2 triathlete sisters, who are of quite a high standard, one was apparently offered a fully sponsored place with a team a couple of years ago)

Sandra's run a circa 35 minute 10k!!!!!!, & did a marathon in under 2.47!!!!

I'm so glad she's off-form at the moment


----------



## Monsieur Remings (16 Oct 2013)

Just recently started running and not sure sadly, whether I can continue as I'm getting an old knee complaint back. Admittedly, of 5-6 times I've been out this is the first time it's played up and it does intermittently anyway.

Managed a 10.3 mile run on Monday and just bought myself a Garmin 110. I also spent some on a nice pair of neutral Mizuno running shoes.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Oct 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I went over to do the Pontefract ParkRun yesterday morning (event 122), & got off the mark a bit better than last time(ie; no pain/stiffness)
> 
> I got *37/186 @ 23:00*




Ran number '124' yesterday, started much further forward, & managed a lot quicker start, albeit still being passed by the '23.5' pace-maker
Managed to get away from him before we'd got to the race-course itself.
Used to the tactics of going from group to group, recover slightly, then onto the next lot.

I was suffering slightly by the time I'd got back to the lake for the second loop of it (feet still don't really slide running two consecutive days yet, as I ran to work Friday)

Crossed the line in *26/189 @ 22:02
*
Maybe next time will see something around my PB?? (21:10)

I was pleased to beat the first woman, one of our members, who is a very good triathlete


----------



## User169 (21 Oct 2013)

7km yesterday at just under 4:15/km pace. Completely blew-up and had to run/walk 5km home. 

10km this morning. Slightly hungover and dehydrated, so it was a bit painful. Managed 43:50, so reasonably steady.

Half-marathon next weekend. About half of it seems to be along the beach, so not expecting to run that swiftly, but would like to get under 1:40.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Oct 2013)

Been out & had a short (just over) 4 mile 'XC'/Bridleways run.

Once I got over the main road closest to my house, I didn't see anyone at all, until I had a 200yard stretch of road on the A656 over the old railway bridge

Spotted a couple of Foxes on the field behind one of the Churches I pass


----------



## User169 (26 Oct 2013)

Half marathon today. First 7kms along the LF1 cycle path. The route then went onto the beach - 9kms in the sand into the teeth of an horrendous headwind. Never seen anything like it. We were running in echelons with people taking 400m stints at the front.

Crossed the line with 1:42:49 on the clock, but probably took a miute or so to get over the start line.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Oct 2013)

The road-running season is now underway in Japan. I've had injuries off and on recently, but I turned out for our club's half-marathon today. It was a total disaster and the new shoes I've been starting to think are too small for me proved beyond doubt that they were today. The course was three 6k loops then a 3k and a bit final drag. On the first loop I was pacing at about 4.05 (25 minutes for the loop), which was fine, but my feet were starting to hurt and by the end of the second loop it was intolerable. I started to walk for about a km down the course and then thought 'fark it' and took my shoes and socks off and ran the rest of the next 6k loop barefoot. This actually felt better than with shoes, but by the end of the loop, I was getting painful blisters on my toes so I had to quit. It was a bit annoying because I think would have been well under 1.30, and maybe around 1.25, with shoes that didn't kill my feet. I will have to do something because I have a proper competitive half in 2 weeks time...


----------



## zigzag (28 Oct 2013)

did a parkrun on saturday came third in 19:01. my next big target is to reach 70% of age-graded rating (need to finish in under 18:43).


----------



## User169 (28 Oct 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I will have to do something ...


 
How about beating that guy you were raving about that flogged them to you about the head with them..


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Oct 2013)

zigzag said:


> did a parkrun on saturday came third in 19:01. my next big target is to reach 70% of age-graded rating (need to finish in under 18:43).


 Damned good time

Which one?? & how old are you?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Oct 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> How about beating that guy you were raving about that flogged them to you about the head with them..



That might be an idea.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2013)

Just posted entry off for New Years Eve *'Auld Lang Syne'* race
Limit of 400, & it fills up quickly (even if not all show up on the day)
http://www.woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=als&subtopic=home


Last years race (at not much over the 'mile mark'), with Jonny Brownlee seemingly running down a green waterfall

I'm in there, having a rest (walking; hi-viz hat & t-shirt) at about the 7:15 point, & NOT tripping up the 'Wakefield Triathlon Club' guy


----------



## Tommy2 (1 Nov 2013)

Running the Guy Fawkes 10 at Ripley (near harrogate) on Sunday, got a dodgy calf this week??? So we'll see how it goes, out for drinks with work on Saturday night too (just for a couple honest).

Strava's "anyway 10k" challenge starts the day after the Abbey Dash 10k, would have been nice if it started on the day, am hoping for a PB, depending how my calf holds up this weekend.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Nov 2013)

Went for a 7.5k run yesterday, in my the New Balance minimal flats I got in a sale a while back. It was weird - you really have to run like you are running barefoot if you don't want your knees to hurt, but a lot better than actually running barefoot because the soles of your feet are actually protected. I can imagine that for those who don't know what they are doing, these shoes could be a disaster (if you just run in them as you would in normal cushioned shoes) but they seem fine to me. I'm just not sure about running longer distances in them as I might pay less attention to form the more tired I get.


----------



## Tommy2 (3 Nov 2013)

Did the guy fawkes 10 at ripley this morning.
Managed to restrain myself last night (2 pints and in bed before midnight. Saying that 2 pints is a lot for me!!!) also helped that the race started at 10:30 I'm not a morning runner.

Calf was absolutely fine, a really good race despite the mega wind and being very exposed at the top of the Yorkshire countryside but sun was out most if the way, 3 rather large hills especially compared to the flat running I've been doing recently but fast baby steps is the way, it was one if those days where you go out with low expectations and just see how far you will get then half way round you change tack and refuse to be beaten by anything it throws at you and then finish feeling strong.

Managed a 1:23 although that could have been faster if the first 1k hadn't been so congested.
Mad rain storm in the last 100 metres was a bit bizzare.
Very well marshalled and at £12 affiliated I think it will be a regular for my winter calendar.


----------



## Breedon (3 Nov 2013)

Haven't been out for a run for about 2 weeks now due to shin splints, still got a dull ache when I sit here but comes and goes
Don't know if I should leave if another week or chance it tomorrow.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Nov 2013)

Tommy2 said:


> Did the guy fawkes 10 at ripley this morning.
> Managed to restrain myself last night (2 pints and in bed before midnight. Saying that 2 pints is a lot for me!!!) also helped that the race started at 10:30 I'm not a morning runner.
> 
> Managed a 1:23 although that could have been faster if the first 1k hadn't been so congested.
> ...


 
Damned fine time for that race, not done it, but quite a lot from my Club have, so I know the route
(closest I've to that distance - in training - was 11miles @ 1.22:34)
Was there a celebratory ice-cream at the eponymously named ice-cream shop in Ripley?


----------



## Tommy2 (4 Nov 2013)

I usually run a flat 10 in about 1:15-1:18 which i'm hoping to bring down with a bit of focussed training leading up to the leeds half marathon next year.

No ice cream unfortunatley as I didn't take any cash, I was a bit gutted when I walked past it to registration, it is lovely stuff but I'm only 4 miles away via the cycle way).


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Nov 2013)

Got a place at the 'Auld Lang Syne'
Only club-member to enter, one did tell me she forgot to post her entry. I believe her, as she's run it a few times before
Alistair & Jonny Brownlee are on the list (Bingley Harriers), as is Annabel Mason, who is (was?) the European Mountain Running Champion (& 4th in the Worlds), and won't be far off the eventual winner!!!! 
She was about 5 minutes behind Jonny last year!!!

There's one person from work entered; '251' Patrick O'Connor, who is a Consultant Anaesthetist, so I've just got to beat him, if no-one else

Don't mind it being as wet as last year, just not the same wind, to drive it into us all, as we're waiting to start





Tommy2 said:


> No ice cream unfortunatley as I didn't take any cash, I was a bit gutted when I walked past it to registration, it is lovely stuff but I'm only 4 miles away via the cycle way).


I like their Turkish Delight!!!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Nov 2013)

ParkRunning tomorrow @ Pontefract
http://www.parkrun.org.uk/pontefract/course/

Gail, one of my club-mates, wants me to 'pace her round' for a (circa) 22 minute run, as her PB is '22:01', & I did almost that a couple of weeks ago, whilst not feeling great.
She says she'll hang onto me for as long as possible, but the question is;
Do I let a competative streak take me away, if I feel good, or do I stay with her???


Then, she's asking if I'm free to go & try the (majority of the) route of the inaugural Wakefield Marathon, that's happening next June
(going to be a two lap multi-terrain race) on Sunday afternoon
http://www.wakefieldmarathon.co.uk/


----------



## Tommy2 (8 Nov 2013)

Pace her for 22, if she hangs in all the way great, if she drops of 22 at any point then put the power down and go for it.


----------



## smutchin (8 Nov 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Do I let a competative streak take me away, if I feel good, or do I stay with her???



Depends how formal an arrangement it is. Tbh, I would think it rude if someone agreed to pace me to a certain time then ran faster!

Or is it more like the situation at my local parkrun, where there's a group of us regulars who don't have a formal arrangement but use each other as unofficial pacers? There are Mike and Adam, for example, who are usually a bit faster than me, so I use them as targets to aim at. And just behind me there are Mark and Hugh, who use me in a similar way. None of us are ever likely to win the race outright, but it's developed into a mini-competition where we try to beat each other. Mark has actually got a fair bit faster over the past six months or so and has gone from being regularly 30 seconds behind me to even occasionally beating me now. Grrr!

I expect this kind of mini-competition within the field is fairly typical at parkruns.

If you felt very benevolent one week, you could be an "official" pacer and don the 22 minute orange bib. I did this last week - 25 minutes, which is well within my comfort zone. There was a chap who stuck with me religiously round the whole course until he started tailing off towards the end... I might have slowed down to encourage him but I felt it was better to stick to the prescribed pace. And it was the right decision, because seeing me ahead of him spurred him to put in a great sprint finish and he crossed the line just ahead of me, in 25.02. (I was actually aiming to finish a bit inside 25mins but I forgot to account for the fact that my Garmin makes the course slightly overdistance, so I should have set the Virtual Pacer at 1sec/km faster than I did.)


----------



## smutchin (8 Nov 2013)

I should add that I consider this one of the best things about parkrun - these unofficial competitions are a good way to work on improving your time, and because of the friendly, inclusive, encouraging nature of parkrun, I'm actually really pleased for Mark that I've been able to help him in this way, in much the same way that others - whether they realise it or not - have helped me to get faster.

I don't think you could get better "training" without joining a proper club.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Nov 2013)

Tommy2 said:


> Pace her for 22, if she hangs in all the way great, if she drops of 22 at any point then put the power down and go for it.


 And 'Smutchin'


Granted, agreeing to pace someone, then going off is a bit wrong, I really meant I'd look after her (even though she's run there 30-odd times!!), & she accepts that I may get away from her on the 'drag'

G did say that she'd just hang on as long as possible, the last mile is quite a steady climb, from the railway bridge back up to fishing pond level, but she may fall back 

'They' say that Pontefract's a flat course, it maybe in horse racing terminology, but not on foot it isn't!!!!


----------



## smutchin (8 Nov 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I really meant I'd look after her (even though she's run there 30-odd times!!), & she accepts that I may get away from her on the 'drag'



Yeah, that's what I suspected - very similar to my informal "competition" with my regular "rivals". Tbh, I wouldn't worry about her, just concentrate on my own run - give her vocal encouragement, by all means, but she's using you as a benchmark rather than expecting you to do her any favours, so if she keeps up, that's great for her and you get the personal satisfaction of having helped someone else set a PB. 

If not... well, parkrun is every week, so there will be plenty more opportunities.

My gran lived in Pontefract, about a mile or so from the racetrack, so I know the park very well. I've never run there but I can vouch for it not being flat!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Nov 2013)

Well, we didn't get her sought after '22', but with her time, I got her under the secondary target of_ 24:00_
And, the best part of a minute off her average time (24:36, taken over 40 runs)

I had to keep slowing down, dropping back, but I'd agreed to do it, so took her to the finish & let her beat me (that's the nice kind of guy I am)

219 runners
Gail = 59th @ 23:38
Me = 60th @ 23:39

Looking at the names, now I'm starting to get fit again (& some speed!), I reckon a '21:15' is fairly do-able before too long (not next Saturday, as it's _'Harriers v Cyclists' _in the afternoon)

*Plus;*One of of members made it his 100th ParkRun. All at Pontefract
And, he's in his 80s!!!!!
https://www.facebook.com/update_sec...58032596172.1073741842.262313390453974&type=1


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Nov 2013)

A few of us, with Ken (in yellow top)
Gail on extreme right of shot, in 'hoodie'


----------



## Tommy2 (10 Nov 2013)

Yeah you 'let' her beat you  lol

Let us know the outcome of the harriers v cyclist, they did it the other week with the main cycling and running clubs in harrogate, I didn't get to see it but I believe the runners won.

Got my name and time for the Guy Fawkes 10 in the sports section of the local paper this week, I was well chuffed!!!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Nov 2013)

Tommy2 said:


> Yeah you 'let' her beat you  lol


Yes, I did!!



Tommy2 said:


> Let us know the outcome of the harriers v cyclist, they did it the other week with the main cycling and running clubs in harrogate, I didn't get to see it but I believe the runners won


At this one, the runners generally win, unless Rob Jebb decides to ride it!!!
There are sections where it is physically impossible to ride, due to the terrain


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Nov 2013)

I have my first proper competitive half of the year this coming Saturday, and then a series of mountain trail runs in December, January and February, so I decided to combine a bit of both on Sunday while we were away staying at relatives: I did a 15km loop including a just over 1km long, nearly 750m high, climb up old stone steps to a mountain temple, and then 3.5km down the road on the other side (yes, you read that right, it was about about 1 in 1.25 to 1 in 1.5 going up, and about 1 in 4 to 1 in 5 going down!). I wore my old shoes. Everything felt good.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Nov 2013)

Did a _21:32_ (self timed) at this mornings ParkRun (number 128), so 30 seconds off last competative one - 124

Then again, there were 3 from work that I had to beat;
James, one of our ENPs
Sandra, Theatre Recovery Nurse (& a sub 3-hour Marathoner)
A guy from Medical Physics (don't know his name)
Plus, David, one of our 'Couriers' ( a ParaMedic)



smutchin said:


> My gran lived in Pontefract, about a mile or so from the racetrack, so I know the park very well. I've never run there but I can vouch for it not being flat!


Did feel the drag this morning, from the bottom corner up, from railway bridge, to the lake.Then again, no breakfast & a very disturbed night didn't help much


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Nov 2013)

'Harriers v Cyclists' was damned hard yesterday afternoon, maybe it was a wrong decision to ParkRun in the morning (at that pace anyway??)

Was nice to catch up with people I've not seen for a year or so (more in some cases)
Richard Thackray; the Bradford Olympic rider (& ex Pace Research sponsored/ex GB Cyclo-Cross team member)
his brother Robert (also ex GB squad)
A couple of Calder Clarion members, a Wakefield CC guy, Darrell Bradbury (Norton Wheelers??)

I was caught up in the middle of some cyclists at the start hill, & couldn't get out without collecting a wheel in the face, so immediately lost ground!

The concrete sleeper track was a complete bitch, as usual, it had the added...erm........ _attraction _of liquid cow sh!t for almost 60 yards along it towards the climb upto Birdcage Gate.(Sleeper track is the straight line that passes by the '86' not far from the start)
Nice!!!







I'm embarrassed to say that I had to walk part of the climb up onto Baildon Moor, as the ParkRun was starting to take its toll by then.

Here's some photos that Dave & Eileen Woodhead took (one set, Daves, at moment - taken by the 'P'/parking on Glen Road)

http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=home&subtopic=morephotos

I had hoped to get back in '48', as I'm still trying to get race-fit,. but again, with no ParkRun
Managed about 49:20, so still under '50'

Feet very sore this AM, after the sleeper track

Results when known


----------



## MissTillyFlop (17 Nov 2013)

I was going to say yes, but having read this thread.... No, not really


----------



## mustang1 (17 Nov 2013)

Just started a few weeks ago. I only run for 20 minutes, and very slowly, as I get accustomed to things.


----------



## thom (17 Nov 2013)

Worth sharing I think :



I've done speed sessions in the past run by the guy with the white hair in his sixties at Mile End Athletics Stadium.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Nov 2013)

Well, that was shitty. A great day for running and I was just on the edge of getting a vicious cold and cough from my son, but I decided to do the half marathon anyway. It was all okay until about 14 or 15km, and I was on target for sub-1.30, which was my goal. Then I just suddenly had nothing. It wasn't the bonk, my legs just gave up. I revised my target to 1.35 and saw that go by the wayside and people came past me by the dozens in the last few kms. Then I just made finishing my target. From 20km, I 'ran' the last km and a bit in over 9 minutes... for 1.41, my worst half marathon time since the first one I ever did. Today my wife and I both woke up with sore throats and coughs. I probably shouldn't have started really...


----------



## Strathlubnaig (18 Nov 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Well, that was s***ty. ... for 1.41, my worst half marathon time since the first one I ever did. Today my wife and I both woke up with sore throats and coughs. I probably shouldn't have started really...


Well done for persevering and finishing, and lets be honest, 1:41 would be a good target for most folks anyway, nae bad loon.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Nov 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Well done for persevering and finishing, and lets be honest, 1:41 would be a good target for most folks anyway, nae bad loon.


 
Agreed with wholeheartedly!!

I had a day off running today, after covering 58 miles last week, but still out on bike for a couple of hours


Three 'H v C' albums on 'Woodentops' now


----------



## User169 (19 Nov 2013)

Have mostly been watching my daughters run as the cross season has been getting going.

This is a nice ittle video of a race they ran in last weekend over sand dunes and through the wood. Older daughter (in pale blue fleece) comes through at 1:24 and 2:45. She finished second overall (5th overall if you include the boys). Younger daughter (in purple fleece) comes through a 2:05 and 3:40 and was third in her age group. Edit - the age groups aren't that big, but it's nice for them to come away with a little prize. 


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMeldIH8mDQ


----------



## User169 (19 Nov 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I probably shouldn't have started really...


 
Nevermind FM - a good time even so. Can't help feeling that your injury rate seems have gone up as your booze intake has fallen!


----------



## User169 (19 Nov 2013)

thom said:


> Worth sharing I think :
> 
> I've done speed sessions in the past run by the guy with the white hair in his sixties at Mile End Athletics Stadium.


 
Is it Victoria Park? I used to run down there along the towpath from Lower Clapton, a couple of laps of the park and back again.


----------



## smutchin (19 Nov 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Then I just suddenly had nothing. It wasn't the bonk, my legs just gave up.



If it's any consolation, I've been having the same problem on much shorter runs lately - at last weekend's parkrun, I did the first km in about 3.45 and the final km in about 5.20. I think it's a kind of chronic autumnal weltschmerz (herbstschmerz?) rather than anything specific.



> 1.41, my worst half marathon time since the first one I ever did.



Under the circumstances, that's pretty good.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Nov 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Nevermind FM - a good time even so. Can't help feeling that your injury rate seems have gone up as your booze intake has fallen!



Heh... would be nice if beer was the answer, but I have certainly been ill a lot more since my son went back to kindergarten...

Anyway, more fun this coming weekend as I'm doing Warrior Dash Japan - only 5km of actual running, but with the addition of walls, barbed wire, mud and fire amongst other things. Excellent.


----------



## thom (19 Nov 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Is it Victoria Park? I used to run down there along the towpath from Lower Clapton, a couple of laps of the park and back again.


Yes - East London rules !


----------



## User169 (19 Nov 2013)

thom said:


> Yes - East London rules !



When I lived there, East London rules was a pool cue smashed over the back of the head and one up the arse for good measure!


----------



## Rhythm Thief (20 Nov 2013)

I've been running on and off since the start of this year. After Christmas, my brother - who is younger than me but was very overweight, and a heavy smoker to boot - realised just how unfit he was getting when he discovered he couldn't walk the mile or so home from our parents' house without stopping for a break, so he decided to start running. I started too, more to keep him inspired than anything, but stopped when my knees started to hurt. He continued though, and I was soon in danger of being the less fit of the two of us. I couldn't let that happen, so started running again and this time I structured my training a bit better. I'm not fast - I did the Abbey Dash 10k in Leeds at the weekend in 53.53, which is my best 10k time so far - but I am rather enjoying my running. And, most importantly, I'm faster than my brother.


----------



## Crackle (20 Nov 2013)

Rhythm Thief said:


> I've been running on and off since the start of this year. After Christmas, my brother - who is younger than me but was very overweight, and a heavy smoker to boot - realised just how unfit he was getting when he discovered he couldn't walk the mile or so home from our parents' house without stopping for a break, so he decided to start running. I started too, more to keep him inspired than anything, but stopped when my knees started to hurt. He continued though, and I was soon in danger of being the less fit of the two of us. I couldn't let that happen, so started running again and this time I structured my training a bit better. I'm not fast - I did the Abbey Dash 10k in Leeds at the weekend in 53.53, which is my best 10k time so far - but I am rather enjoying my running. And, most importantly, I'm faster than my brother.


Faster than me, so take heart. I don't even bother contributing to this thread I'm that slow.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Nov 2013)

Quite a few from our Club ran the 'Abbey Dash', but it was a split decision for some, as it was 'Barnsley 10K' the same day
PB-ers probably ran 'Abbey' as it's almost flat, even if quite well subscribed, the ones wanting a quieter/more challenging race went to Royston for 'Barnsley'

(have run 'Barnsley' a couple of time, think best time on it is 42:35)
I was at work, but did the 'Harriers v Cyclists' on the Saturday, which was possibly harder than both of them combined??




Did the Pontefract ParkRun this morning, but no official times yet, just took it easy, & sauntered round for a (self-recorded, at moment) *22:34*
Quite a cool morning too, with some ice on puddles in parts, don't think anyone fell though?

I'll have a look at the results when I get home from work tonight, at about 23:00


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Nov 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Anyway, more fun this coming weekend as I'm doing Warrior Dash Japan - only 5km of actual running, but with the addition of walls, barbed wire, mud and fire amongst other things. Excellent.



The Warrior Dash was very silly indeed with most people treating it as an enormous cosplay party. It was quite good fun and the trail run element was actually quite challenging although short (only 5km total). But we had free tickets there's no way I would have paid the equivalent of over £50 to enter!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Nov 2013)

I saw the officials from the ParkRun, nothing brilliant
*43rd/202 @ 22:36*I still think that a 20:15 is feasible, if I make a good go of it (& warm up before it - I invariably just 'start cold')


Got a message from a Triathlete friend the other day;
His 'other half' & himself have got 'Auld Lang Syne' entries
Dave was supposed to be only allowing 400 entries (plus invites to previous winners/'named runners')
I guess he's allowing more, or the owners of the (private sections of) land we cross have said "Yes" to more??

Mick is a national level Triathlete, having worn a GB suit at the ITU Worlds final round in London this year, & taking a top - 40s place in his age-catagory (despite dropping his bottle & circling back round for it, not long after transition, & losing loads of time)
He was also recently given a National title in a duathlon the other week apparantly, but the results were subsequently 'null & voided' after a good section of the field were misdirected off the course

Not sure I'll be staying with him, even though he says he's only treating it as a 'fun-run'!?!?!?


----------



## icky (25 Nov 2013)

Not yet a runner but was thinking of backing up my cycling with a spot of running over the winter and we shall see if it sticks .


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Nov 2013)

Running my first 'ekiden' this Sunday. For those of you who don't know what one of those it, it's a kind of team-relay race over varying distances. I'll be running the Okutama Ekiden with my club, Namban Rengo - see this report on a previous event.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (26 Nov 2013)

My next event is the Hereford Santa 10k on December 8th. The most challenging thing about it is going to be running it in a Santa suit ...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Nov 2013)

Rhythm Thief said:


> My next event is the Hereford Santa 10k on December 8th. The most challenging thing about it is going to be running it in a Santa suit ...


I did a 'Santa Dash' (about 2.5 miles?) dressed as The Grinch a few years ago
Green fun-fur trousers, red santa jacket & the rubber mask!!!!!

Great fun scaring the kids..... Even more fun when their mums wanted photos with the idiot in the mask!!!
I'm on iPad, so can't access photos (there's a few on my FaceBook page, I think?)


----------



## User169 (26 Nov 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Running my first 'ekiden' this Sunday. For those of you who don't know what one of those it, it's a kind of team-relay race over varying distances. I'll be running the Okutama Ekiden with my club, Namban Rengo - see this report on a previous event.



There was piece about one of them in the Guardian couple of months ago - in the Nagasaki region I think. Mainly though, the article was about the fact that this year the event would be run for the last time in view of falling interest.


----------



## smutchin (27 Nov 2013)

FFS. I've not been running for ages, giving myself a break to recover from general wear and tear, but got my act together to go for a nice gentle 10k at lunchtime today... and fell over. 

I hit a slippery patch while turning and my feet just disappeared from under me, and I hit the deck quite hard. Didn't hurt at the time, I just got up and finished my run, but now the adrenaline has worn off, I'm quite sore.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (27 Nov 2013)

I've been running regularly but a virus has stopped me training for nearly two weeks now. Providing I'm ok it's a cross country race this Sunday. Looking forward to that one.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Nov 2013)

Went on Club-run last night, & was made to suffer, some of the way, by a new chap who'd turned up for a run (to try us out, as a potential club for us)
He's a Vet-60, but apparantly quite a good age-group triathlete
By the time we'd got to the turn-around point, I'd managed to drop him, but he's more used to long distance, & is off to run the 'Comrades' in South Africa next year!
http://www.comrades.com/



Ghost Donkey said:


> I've been running regularly but a virus has stopped me training for nearly two weeks now. Providing I'm ok it's a cross country race this Sunday. Looking forward to that one.


The league that my club is in started on Sunday
http://www.pecoxc.co.uk/

I was working a late-turn, so didn't try to get to it, but with (knocking on the door of) 650 starters in the Senior/Vet event, it would have been a bit busy at Temple Newsam 
(combined male/female figures)

We're not promoting a race this season, as we've hosted one for the past two winters, but are assisting Rothwell Harriers at Round 3 on 12th January


----------



## Ghost Donkey (27 Nov 2013)

The comrades is epic. I'd love to be fit enough for that one day. I've still not managed Yorkshireman or haworth hobble yet.

I know round 5 NorthCliffe Woods very well. I used to live walking distance from there for a few years and played there a lot when i was a teenager. Lots of short sharp hills they could use there. It's a shame I'm not in an affiliated club. Quite fancy that one. I could join my dad's as second claim but it's a bit much for one race.

The nearest to me is the Derby running league. There's a North Midlands league my club runs but the standard is too high for me. I've signed up for the county championships in January as it's very near to where I live. I may very well come last .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Nov 2013)

Ghost Donkey said:


> The comrades is epic. I'd love to be fit enough for that one day. I've still not managed Yorkshireman or haworth hobble yet.
> 
> I know round 5 NorthCliffe Woods very well. I used to live walking distance from there for a few years and played there a lot when i was a teenager. Lots of short sharp hills they could use there. It's a shame I'm not in an affiliated club. Quite fancy that one. I could join my dad's as second claim but it's a bit much for one race.


 You should be able to enter as a 'guest'?, a couple of Wakefield Harriers did last year (they're in the West Yorkshire XC League) & ran, but no points


----------



## Ghost Donkey (27 Nov 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> You should be able to enter as a 'guest'?, a couple of Wakefield Harriers did last year (they're in the West Yorkshire XC League) & ran, but no points



Thanks, I'll have a look into that.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Nov 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> There was piece about one of them in the Guardian couple of months ago - in the Nagasaki region I think. Mainly though, the article was about the fact that this year the event would be run for the last time in view of falling interest.



No sign of that round here but Tokyo rather sucks the life out of everywhere else in Japan. BTW, who was the writer? There's a bloke out here right now who's done some work for _The Guardian_ who wrote that (rather good) book, _Running with the Kenyans_. I'm supposed to be contacting him to put him in touch with some people.


----------



## User169 (28 Nov 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> No sign of that round here but Tokyo rather sucks the life out of everywhere else in Japan. BTW, who was the writer? There's a bloke out here right now who's done some work for _The Guardian_ who wrote that (rather good) book, _Running with the Kenyans_. I'm supposed to be contacting him to put him in touch with some people.


 
Same guy by the looks of it - Andharanand Finn.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (30 Nov 2013)

It's a funny old game ... I went out on Wednesday not intending to go particularly quick, but ran my quickest five miles yet. I felt great afterwards, too. Then today I set off to do a nice gentle 10k, but within a couple of hundred yards it became apparent that wasn't going to happen. I couldn't breathe properly, my legs felt like lead, my back hurt ... I just never really got going and eventually shambled to a stop after a very slow 2.5k. I hope the next one is better!


----------



## fatblokish (30 Nov 2013)

I've just signed up to my first ever event, the Bath Half marathon, and never having run before I need your advice and support. I began running about two months ago, starting with two mins run, two mins walk, two mins run. This is now increased to 20/2/20 at a running pace of 5 and a bit mph. I'm fat.

Anyway, here's my questions.
I'm on the cusp of needing to drink water during my run and last time out took a 500ml water bottle with me, a third full. It was a real pain to carry for the 40 minutes so are the "split" runners bottles any better?

I am presently wearing a long-sleeved cotton t-shirt but sweat copiously when running. Should I invest in a proper long-sleeved shirt? And when it gets cold this winter, would my Altura Night-vision jacket be of any use for running or would you recommend a different type (I've also got a Foska long-sleeved jacket but fear I will boil in the bag if I wear this).

Finally, as I am presently running 3 times a week, should I increase the length of my runs, increase to four or more days a week or do more repetitions e.g. 20/2/10/2/20?
Your considered advice gratefully received...


----------



## Tommy2 (30 Nov 2013)

fatblokish said:


> I've just signed up to my first ever event, the Bath Half marathon, and never having run before I need your advice and support. I began running about two months ago, starting with two mins run, two mins walk, two mins run. This is now increased to 20/2/20 at a running pace of 5 and a bit mph. I'm fat.
> 
> Anyway, here's my questions.
> I'm on the cusp of needing to drink water during my run and last time out took a 500ml water bottle with me, a third full. It was a real pain to carry for the 40 minutes so are the "split" runners bottles any better?
> ...


Well done for getting out there firstly.

Cotton is a big no, man made sweat wicking clothes are best otherwise you will end up carrying the sweat and chaffing, I sometimes wear a long sleeve base layer and a short sleeve cycle jersey or gilet and remove the sleeves as I warm up, it's essentially all the same gear, even run in bib tights/shorts straight off the bike as long as they have a small chamois that doesn't rub, triathlon specific stuff is best for this.

Split bottle would be easier to hold I reckon, I don't take water with me though. You could run a loop that passes your house and have a water bottle stashed like a race water station.

Have a search for a training plan on somewhere like runners world, they will likely be 4 runs a week, and will include tempo/interval/recovery and long slow runs to help improve speed and endurance.


----------



## smutchin (30 Nov 2013)

You can get a holster belt for carrying water bottles more easily, keeping your hands free, or use a Camelbak.

Personally, I try to avoid carrying anything though I have used my Camelbak for longer runs (I wouldn't use it for a 10k but maybe for a half marathon, and then only if there's nowhere en route to get a drink). For longer runs, I also carry a gel or two.

For the event itself, you can expect drinks stations on the course so there should be no need to carry any yourself.

Altura Night Vision jacket is likely to be too warm for running. I have a Helly Hansen ultra-lightweight training jacket and even that is too much except on very cold days (especially with a Lifa base layer underneath). Definitely wouldn't wear cotton - especially at this time of year, because the moment you stop, you will get cold very quickly.


----------



## smutchin (30 Nov 2013)

This is the jacket I have:
http://mshop.hellyhansen.com/gb/item/speed-jacket-49074/

It was only just above freezing on this morning's Parkrun, with an icy northerly wind whipping in off the sea, but it kept me lovely and warm. Highly recommended bit of kit.


----------



## Irish_Marty (1 Dec 2013)

Heres a typical weekly schedule for November and December.
Mon - 4 mile run in the morning. 30 - 40 mile cycle in the evening.
Tue - 20 mile cycle in the morning.
Wed - 10 - 12 mile run in the evening.
Thu - 30 - 40 mile cycle in the evening.
Fri - 10 - 20 mile run in the evening.
Sat - 20 - 40 mile cycle morning or evening.
Sun - 20 - 40 mile cycle morning or evening.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Dec 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Same guy by the looks of it - Andharanand Finn.



That's the fella.

Boy, that was a tough event. It wasn't just that I'm not 100% after my bad cold yet or that my leg was basically all uphill. It was a combination of two factors. The first was the whole team pressure thing: you can't let your team down by being 'white-sashed' - the relay baton is a coloured sash which you wear over your shoulder and tuck into your shorts, and hand over at the end of your leg. Club teams' sashes were yellow in this race - the university and high school teams had other colours. But you are given a white sash if you finish your leg outside the time limit and this means the team cannot record a time, even though they are allowed to finish the race.

The second factor was connected, and it was the fact that the race was so damn fast this year. The cut-off time is based on how different your team's net time is from the leading team. So if the leading team are greyhounds, you are in trouble. And from the first leg this time, some of the university teams went off like bullets. The first leg was 7.5km and mostly flat, and the leading teams came in just over 22 minutes - these kids were giving everything because this is the race they've been training for all year. We had three teams in this race and our best first leg runner came in in just over 27 minutes, the last over 30. The result was that one of our club's three teams was white-sashed on the second leg! 

The other two were fine, however - and mine was the first of our club's teams home, probably around 80th out of 120-odd overall. Personally it was good. Although I had no kick at the end - my lungs are still not fully recovered: I ran a steady 8.4km leg - the longest one - in something over 33 minutes. I'm unsure of the exact time because it was all old-fashioned manual stopwatch timing and I was only wearing a basic watch.

Beer and sushi afterwards. I actually felt okay. And now, I'm starting to think that I really enjoyed it... I've already signed up for two other ekidens with the club...


----------



## srw (1 Dec 2013)

fatblokish said:


> I'm on the cusp of needing to drink water during my run and last time out took a 500ml water bottle with me, a third full. It was a real pain to carry for the 40 minutes so are the "split" runners bottles any better?


As a cyclist you may well have the odd cycling jersey with pockets in the back. These can be used to carry water bottles. Just make sure you put the lid on tight - the last time I did that I ended up with an empty bottle and water all down my back.


----------



## User169 (2 Dec 2013)

Sounds a bit high pressure FM. Relays are quite popular in NL, although no white sashing involved; I ran in one a couple of months ago with work colleagues. Here, they restart the field after every four or five stages so the event doesn't get stretched out too much. The biggest event here has 8 or 9000 competitors and kicks off at midnight. In true Dutch style, each team has a cyclist who accompanies the runners as guide and motivator. In the one I ran in, our cyclist had a brainfart, took a wrong turning and got lost!


----------



## Crackle (2 Dec 2013)

Did a section of beach I don't normally do, today. I remember why now. it's all boulders and mud and then a big lump of soft sand just before the steps you have to run up. I say run.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Dec 2013)

This weekend it's my first serious trail race of the season, Mitake-san: 15km of forested mountain trail with 900 metres of vertical ascent and 400 metres of vertical descent. The first 5km rises 500 metres, then it drops back down 100 metres and goes a little up and down for a couple of kms before rising another 300 metres over the next 3km to the highest point of the race on the top of Mitake-san itself. There's about a km of gentle descent then an increasingly steep drop of of 150m over 1km, then another little bit of up and down, before the final 100m of ascent over the last km. It looks epic and the scary thing is that there is a cut-off of 2 hours 30 minutes, which suggests that some people don't manage this time. Needless to say I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Crackle (6 Dec 2013)

I slipped on a slippy thing: Running looks like it's out for a few days as I yanked a muscle in my calf doing it. In fact I had to sit in a pool of sea water I landed in for a few minutes stretching it before I could get up. Nice view though.


----------



## Justiffa (6 Dec 2013)

I am what John Penguin Bingham calls an accidental athlete. i started in my late 40s and hv been running since. sadly 2 yrs ago i suffered from an injury and thts when i started cycling as well. i hv done a couple of half marathons and 2 marathons to date. i might try an ultra of 50km but i'd probably say no to anything more lol. i am now also dabbling in duathlons but unless and until i improve on my swimming, i'd just stick to doing tri relays… i actually hv one lined up in 2 weeks time. do wish me luck


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Dec 2013)

I just came back from running the Mitake-san trail run: 15km of paths and trails around a shrine and temple complex in the mountains west of Tokyo. Right from the start it was serious, with the first 5km being basically all tight uphill hairpins up towards the village around Mitake-san. Most people take the funicular, that passes over the path at one point... And that was merely the beginning... leaving Mitake-san itself, we were off in the woods running narrow trails, criss-crossing back and forward over streams on big stepping stones and, after the highest point in the race, there were a couple of insanely steep descents with big rocks and gnarly tree roots. And then finally, we got back to Mitake-san, and just when we had nothing more left, there was the climb to the shrine itself: four flights of stairs lined with spectators that make you feel like your are on the finale of a mountain stage in the Tour de France (but without a bike!). Even so, most people couldn't do more than walk. But it was a blast and I absolutely loved it! I'm feeling a bit more like properly fit now and, although the results aren't confirmed yet, I dragged my 41-year old body around the course in about 1 hour, 35 minutes and I reckon I was in the top 10% of the c.800 people who started. The winner ran about 1.05!!!


----------



## skyair (8 Dec 2013)

I just ran my first 14 miles and feel well happy


----------



## Rhythm Thief (9 Dec 2013)

Did the Hereford Santa 10k on Sunday. Both I and the other half went out on the pop on Saturday and woke up feeling a bit grim, so it was a bit of a surprise to find ourselves even managing to make the start! I'm glad we did though, it was a grand day and a nice course on the lanes around Hereford. 54.57 for me. Running is a great hangover cure.


----------



## Justiffa (10 Dec 2013)

I used to run daily a couple of years back and it made me feel pretty darn good about myself. then I had plantar fasciitis, turned to cycling and somehow my running took a backseat however much I now love love love cycling, I have come to realize tht running has its own special place in my life - its a key ingredient in keeping me fit, happy & healthy.

To get back on track, I recently enrolled in a 5 week runner's programme aimed at improving a runner's strength & endurance thru personal training & guidance. the first session was a blast... hopefully it'll be just the catalyst I need to mobilize me back into action 







That's me in blue right beside my running coach (extreme right)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Dec 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> although the results aren't confirmed yet, I dragged my 41-year old body around the course in about 1 hour, 35 minutes and I reckon I was in the top 10% of the c.800 people who started. The winner ran about 1.05!!!



Results are out now - turns out there were actually over 1300 starters in the race, although almost 300 dropped out and over 50 finished outside the time limit. Of the 1000 finishers, I was 159th in 1.37.07. Really quite pleased with that, and I would be very happy to do this race every weekend, I enjoyed it so much.


----------



## smutchin (10 Dec 2013)

Had a painful attack of paresthesia in my left foot while out running yesterday lunchtime. Weird. I've never had that before. Anyone else ever have this problem? Any idea about likely causes? My best guess would be that my shoes were too tight, but I was wearing the same shoes I usually use, which have elasticated laces, so maybe my feet were swollen, which is possibly more worrying - sounds almost like sypmtoms of thrombosis or compartment syndrome...

Anyway, I bought some new running socks this morning, long ones with calf support, which may or may not make a difference. We shall see. If it recurs, I shall go to the doctor.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Dec 2013)

smutchin said:


> Had a painful attack of paresthesia in my left foot while out running yesterday lunchtime. Weird. I've never had that before. Anyone else ever have this problem? Any idea about likely causes? My best guess would be that my shoes were too tight, but I was wearing the same shoes I usually use, which have elasticated laces, so maybe my feet were swollen, which is possibly more worrying - sounds almost like sypmtoms of thrombosis or compartment syndrome...
> 
> Anyway, I bought some new running socks this morning, long ones with calf support, which may or may not make a difference. We shall see. If it recurs, I shall go to the doctor.



Hmm. I've only ever got that with shoes that were two small and you say you can rule that out. I tend to wear compression socks on any longer runs and in tri's to help make sure I don't get any swelling. I can only say 'so far so good'...


----------



## smutchin (10 Dec 2013)

I wouldn't totally rule it out - although I've been using these shoes for a good 18 months and have never had this problem before, they've always been on the snug side. I have a feeling it may be other problems (ie in my calf) having a knock-on effect by causing foot swelling.

Actually, tell a lie - I have problems with foot numbness with these shoes once before, but I put that down to wearing thicker than usual socks.

Must get some compression socks.


----------



## Tommy2 (10 Dec 2013)

Are you due a new pair?


----------



## smutchin (10 Dec 2013)

Tommy2 said:


> Are you due a new pair?



Sounds like a perfect excuse, doesn't it? 

Dear Father Christmas...


----------



## User169 (15 Dec 2013)

Last half marathon of the year today and last chance to run inside 1:35. Chilly, sunny and not too windy by the look of it, so good running weather.

Edit: arse! 1:35:14


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Dec 2013)

Tommy2 said:


> Are you due a new pair?


I know I am, I've asked the mobile shop that will be attending 'Auld Lang Syne' to bring me some of their Pro-Strike to look at (worth looking at, for £40 pair!)

http://www.rundirect.co.uk/

Anyone tried the MoreMiles road shoes yet?? (I have a pair of their Cheviot fell-shoes)


Did Pontefract ParkRun this morning, not a good result/place.
I had wanted to finish the year with a PB (& break 21:00)
Started too far back, & coupled to a hectic day at work yesterday, it just wasn't my day.
Oh well!!!!

*37/181 @ 22:01*


----------



## Tommy2 (21 Dec 2013)

I haven't done anything this week, no swimming or even bike commute (although partly because ive had other reasons to need to take the car) got up early Monday for a run, was planning 10k route with a few hills, got 2k in and wasn't feeling great so switched 5k route, got 3k in and came to a slight incline, really couldn't get a good lung full of air so walked it back home 

would have been no problem with a head cold but this is the first time in years it has started on my chest so not worth it, feels like its moving off my chest up to my head now though so should be on for next week.

Also the first couple of Saturday mornings I haven't been busy and I've been to ill to parkrun!
Bit of a rant but its so frustrating.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (21 Dec 2013)

I had to force myself out of the door this morning ... slow slow slow when I eventually got going. 6.5k in about 35 minutes, and it hurt too! Still, I'm glad I made the effort.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Dec 2013)

I've been taking a week off too - I just can't seem to get up in the morning at the moment. So I've started running in the evening instead this week. After taking a relative novice runner out for 5k in just under 40 minutes yesterday, I put in a bit more of an effort today and ran my 7.5k training route in about 32 minutes. It's my club's monthly 5k time trial tomorrow - I hope to get as near to 19 minutes as possible.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Dec 2013)

Got extremely wet running home from work yesterday..... watching the rain being blown about in sheets, by the wind.
Oh well, I've lined up on the start-lines of fell-races in worse weather

*Plus;
1.* There's a race this coming Sunday that I've run a couple of times, but sadly this year I might not get there
Unless, I can get a shift-swap, from my 6-2, to an afternoon

It's organised by Denby Dale Travellers
http://www.denbydaletravellers.org.uk/club_news.html (map/details linked on left of page

And is their (abbrieviated) version of 'Man v Bike'
Both groups start/finish at same location, but converge/diverge along their (respective) routes, so as to give both groups a challenge.
Circa 6 miles for runners, & 10 miles for bikes.
Last hill is quite steep, Garmin registered 4:13 min/mile on it!!!! (in fell-shoes!!!) - no wonder legs were sore day after

In 2011, I was_ 6th/33 @ 59:40_
First bike was _7th @ 1.01:37_
(23 runners/10 cyclists)

2012 = _5th/39 @ 1.01:04 _(found one field far too sticky, even for Mud-Claws!, & had to unclog after it - to reduce shoe weight)
Beaten by two bikes - one was a very good MTB-er, the other one seemingly took a wrong-turn, as he didn't pass the MTB-er
(30 runners/9 bikes)


*2.* It's the 'Auld Lang Syne' fell-race on New Years Eve
(6mile/900feet of ascent)
http://www.woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=als&subtopic=home

Whichever Browlee shows up, will probably win (Jonny did last year)
However, there's a couple of Wakefield Harriers juniors who will come damned close.
Last year, one of them - Annabel Mason, was less than 5 minutes behind him!!!, but... she is/was European 'Mountain Running' Champion


n


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Dec 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *2.* It's the 'Auld Lang Syne' fell-race on New Years Eve
> (6mile/900feet of ascent)
> http://www.woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=als&subtopic=home



That looks like fun.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Dec 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> That looks like fun.


 It is, but last year, it absolutely threw it down, & had a very striong breeze at the start., combined with the quarry being ankle-deep in water for the start

Mindst you, us mere mortals did get to see how fast runners like Jonny Brownlee actually are, on the terrain they like to run on


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Dec 2013)

18.58 for the 5k time trial! I'm pretty pleased with that...


----------



## Milzy (25 Dec 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Enlighten me then
> 
> Wakefield Harriers?
> Rothwell Harriers?
> ...


Rods, I have a soft spot for Pat from your gang.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Dec 2013)

Milzy said:


> Rods, I have a soft spot for Pat from your gang.


As in Pat_ 'Mrs shout a lot'_ Wood??? (part-time job as a PA system!!)
If so, I live quite near Pat.
Her, Gail Wrangles & myself car share whenever we can to training & races

Co-incidentally, we (wife & I) used to live on Canal Lane, which you may know ran parallel to Manley Park, where you meet.
Our house was near, what used to be, Sheards Shop


----------



## Milzy (26 Dec 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> As in Pat_ 'Mrs shout a lot'_ Wood??? (part-time job as a PA system!!)
> If so, I live quite near Pat.
> Her, Gail Wrangles & myself car share whenever we can to training & races
> 
> ...


Yes Pat the fog horn. Her dad is selling some hard wood on face book right now. Wonderful women.

Rods is more of a social club, Joe Blogs could join up & win the championship if he was half decent.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Dec 2013)

Yes, that's the one

I also know Sharon from your Club, married to Tony(?). Has a young son called Alistair, she lives near my parents


----------



## Rhythm Thief (27 Dec 2013)

I surprised myself by waking up very early on Christmas morning - around 2.30 - and, instead of lying in bed not sleeping, I got up and went out for a run. 12 km, on a day marked in previous years by a fairly epic hangover. And quite quick for me: the 10k came up in 55 minutes dead, and it was my first run with two sub - 5 minute kilometres (although admittedly one of those was facilitated by an enormous downhill stretch). Still, it all helps to combat the Christmas excesses. Hoping to do my first Parkrun tomorrow ...


----------



## smutchin (27 Dec 2013)

Tommy2 said:


> Are you due a new pair?



Father Christmas gave me some cash, so I've just been down to the Running Outlet in Canterbury to blow it on some new shoes. 

The chap in there was really helpful, did a proper gait analysis on the treadmill, which he talked me through afterwards, showing me the video on his computer. Apparently, I have a very neutral style and naturally land on my forefoot rather than my heel. This seems like a good thing to me. I asked if my cycling was likely to have influenced my running and he said very likely. 

Ended up with a pair of Asics Gel-Volt 33. They feel incredibly comfortable though it obviously remains to be seen if they feel the same after a 10k slog...

I probably could have got them cheaper online but a) wouldn't have known what I was looking for, and b) feel it's well worth paying a bit more for that level of attention and advice.

I may give them their debut outing on tomorrow's parkrun, but only if it uses the mud-free route. I did the Xmas day parkrun and ran a smidge over 22mins, which is my best time since October. Feel like my problems of the last couple of months are behind me now, so I'm back on track for some improvement. Father Christmas also gave me a copy of ChiRunning, so that might help too.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (28 Dec 2013)

15k this morning, my furthest yet! I don't think my new shoes are as good as my old ones, though ... if anything, my shinsplints are worse now than they were before, or at least, they seem to occur more frequently. I think I might try going back to my old shoes and see how I get on. Still, 15k in 1:25:18 ... I know it's not fast for some of you, but it's fast for me!


----------



## young Ed (28 Dec 2013)

occasionally a few miles on road down here in kent
Cheers Ed


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Dec 2013)

Off to my father-in-law's place on the coast tomorrow for the New Year. Miles of rocky coastal path to run and a natural hot spring bath when I get back! And no internet, so see you all later...


----------



## smutchin (28 Dec 2013)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Still, 15k in 1:25:18 ... I know it's not fast for some of you, but it's fast for me!



Sounds perfectly respectable to me, especially for a first time. 

Re shin splints: try increasing your cadence and taking shorter strides. It may help. 

Chi Running might be of interest too. I'm only just getting started on the "program" so I can't really vouch for it myself, but it was recommended to me by a friend and he reckons he's been injury free since he adopted the Chi Running style. He's also a good deal quicker than he was. 

A lot of it is about improving your posture to use your whole body more and reduce the impact on your legs. Seems a bit self-helpy pseudo-science in places but it makes a kind of sense. I'll keep the forum posted with my progress, let you know if it really works.


----------



## smutchin (28 Dec 2013)

And another thing... 22mins again on today's parkrun. We did the muddy route so I saved the new shoes for another day...


----------



## User169 (28 Dec 2013)

Re shin splints: try increasing your cadence and taking shorter strides. It may help...

...A lot of it is about improving your posture to use your whole body more and reduce the impact on your legs. [/quote]

Sensible stuff Smutch. There's a lot of running nonsense these days, but the two points you' make here seem to me the key to good running. 

As you say, don't over stride - that way you'll get your body weight over your strike (more important than the heel/mid/front foot debate).

Key too, as ever, is a strong core. Once that's sorted out, you'll be in a position to drive your legs more efficiently.


----------



## User169 (28 Dec 2013)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Still, 15k in 1:25:18 ... I know it's not fast for some of you, but it's fast for me!



Very respectable. Bet you knock off 5-10 minutes the next time.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (28 Dec 2013)

First running race of the year for me tomorrow, in fancy dress. That's not the way I intended the year to go race wise and I'm a bit surprised by that but training's had to take a back seat to family and house commitments. Missed a planned XC race a few weeks ago due to ill children. Never mind, I'm doing the county XC championships next Saturday. It's a short bike ride from where I live but I'm expecting a low placing! I've also signed up for a hilly half marathon in Yorkshire for April next year. Ironman training and general training I suppose about to kick off big time so I'll hopefully have some legs for that one .


----------



## Rhythm Thief (28 Dec 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Very respectable. Bet you knock off 5-10 minutes the next time.


Not sure it'll be quite as much as that, but with any luck I'll be a bit quicker at least. Next goal is the Forest of Dean Spring half marathon, so I'll have to crack on and get some more distance work in.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (29 Dec 2013)

Went out today for a four mile wind down in my old shoes, just to see whether my shinsplints were any better. They weren't, although I think that's got more to do with yesterday's 15k ... I've got a few days now where I won't be going running, so with any luck I'll be nicely rested by the time I get back on the road.


----------



## smutchin (30 Dec 2013)

I'm planning a New Year's Day duathlon. 

My local parkrun, Whitstable, is on at the usual time of 9am, but there will also be a Margate parkrun at 10.30am. The idea is to run Whitstable then hop on the bike and cycle over to Margate. It's 29km between the respective parkrun start points, so if I run Whitstable in a comfortable sub-25 and don't hang about at the finish, I should be able to get to Margate in time. Just.

Plans may change according to the weather, but so far the forecast is for it to be dry with a south-southwesterly wind, which would be favourable conditions. It's going to be a challenge, though.

Won't be staying up late on New Year's Eve, mind.


----------



## User169 (30 Dec 2013)

I went crossing yesterday (for the first time in 30 years) with my daughter.

A very stodgy course - the organizers didn't feel it was muddy enough so had given it a good watering.

My daughter was totally in her element and easily won her race over 2,3 km. I was just happy to stagger round 9km and not end up on my arse or face.







Edit:she's holding her prize - a manky old trainer sprayed silver - her favourite trophy yet!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Dec 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *1.* There's a race this coming Sunday that I've run a couple of times, but sadly this year I might not get there
> Unless, I can get a shift-swap, from my 6-2, to an afternoon
> 
> It's organised by Denby Dale Travellers
> ...


Didn't go to 'Man v Bike' as I wanted to keep the legs okay for this morning, as there's some steep (tarmac) descents on 'M v B' - in 2011, the Garmin logged a 'best Pace' of 4:07min/mile on one of them!

'ALS' was a bit wet this AM, thankfully the worst rain was about 25 minutes before the start, it probably reduced visibility down to 50 yards, it was that hard!

One person from work had entered (251), Patrick O'Connor, a Consultant Anaesthetist, plus his son
Paddy's a reasonable Triathlete too! (Wakefield Triathlon Club)

Got to beat him though..........
I did




He was quicker than me, off the mark, & was about 30 places ahead coming out of the stream, but I must have caught/passed him on the gravel track climb afterwards, but didn't notice him
Think I got about 10 places (& 2 minutes??) on him
I stopped my watch _at 1.01:39_ (last year = 1.04:35)

I really suffered in the return leg, & lost a lot of time (or so it felt!!), the last mile was a real struggle - despite being overtaken by, & following, CatWoman in a (tight) cat-suit....................... 


Alistair Brownlee flagged the race off, set off at the back, & passed me before the halfway mark (still in tracksuit!!)

Mick & Angela both did okay, I bet Angela by about 4 minutes??. & Mick was another 2 in arrears, but he did say it was going to be a (very) steady run for him today


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Dec 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> He was quicker than me, off the mark, & was about 30 places ahead coming out of the stream, but I must have caught/passed him on the gravel track climb afterwards, but didn't notice him
> Think I got about 10 places (& 2 minutes??) on him
> I stopped my watch _at 1.01:39_ (last year = 1.04:35)
> Mick & Angela both did okay, I bet Angela by about 4 minutes??. & Mick was another 2 in arrears, but he did say it was going to be a (very) steady run for him today




The preliminary results are out 

*425 finishers* 

1st = Tom Addison @ _42:09



_ 
16th = Matthew O'Connor @ _47:05_ (Paddys son) 
200th = me @ _1.01:37_ 
209th = Paddy O'Connor @ _1.02:49_ 
258th = Angela @ _1.05:59_ 
294th = Mick @ _1.08:42_ 


Last place = _1.47:26_


----------



## smutchin (1 Jan 2014)

Done it! That was fun. Bloomin' tough going in places - mainly thanks to the evil crosswind which almost blew me into the sea several times along the Reculver-Minnis Bay coastal path (which runs across very flat, very exposed marshland). Took it easy on the Whitstable parkrun and came round in 23.21. Annoyingly, I was held up by the queue for scanning at the end - some pillock ahead of me had a badly printed barcode - which meant I was slow to get going ont the bike leg. That and the wind meant I was slightly late getting to Margate - having taken 1:02:17 to cover the 29km, I arrived just as everyone was setting off, so after changing my shoes, I started about two minutes behind the field, but was soon making my way through the back markers. The Margate course is along the clifftops and pretty exposed, so that involved plenty more being buffeted about by the wind, but I got round in a shade over 25mins, which I was pleased with. And indeed was very pleased overall with my performance. Could be quicker but I'm not in peak fitness and conditions weren't favourable, so not bad, considering. And a great way to start 2014!

Here are the strava logs for anyone who's into that kind of thing...

New Year's Day duathlon pt1 - Whitstable parkrun:
http://app.strava.com/activities/103184491

New Year's Day duathlon pt2 - Whitstable to Margate:
http://app.strava.com/activities/103184488

New Year's Day duathlon pt3 - Margate parkrun:
http://app.strava.com/activities/103184476


----------



## Monsieur Remings (3 Jan 2014)

smutchin said:


> Done it! That was fun. Bloomin' tough going in places - mainly thanks to the evil crosswind which almost blew me into the sea several times along the Reculver-Minnis Bay coastal path (which runs across very flat, very exposed marshland). Took it easy on the Whitstable parkrun and came round in 23.21. Annoyingly, I was held up by the queue for scanning at the end - some pillock ahead of me had a badly printed barcode - which meant I was slow to get going ont the bike leg. That and the wind meant I was slightly late getting to Margate - having taken 1:02:17 to cover the 29km, I arrived just as everyone was setting off, so after changing my shoes, I started about two minutes behind the field, but was soon making my way through the back markers. The Margate course is along the clifftops and pretty exposed, so that involved plenty more being buffeted about by the wind, but I got round in a shade over 25mins, which I was pleased with. And indeed was very pleased overall with my performance. Could be quicker but I'm not in peak fitness and conditions weren't favourable, so not bad, considering. And a great way to start 2014!
> 
> Here are the strava logs for anyone who's into that kind of thing...
> 
> ...



Fair play to that...am looking to do a few duathlon's this year myself. I've never done one and been into running for the last four months or so. I thought I might have to stop after some early aggravations with my knee but a trip to the physio, and patience in gradually building up time and distance seems to be working out well.

I rather like the look of the London Duathlon...
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...ucaLGLTZPfvximDXApLgFbg&bvm=bv.58187178,d.ZG4

So...I may have to ask for some info. on some of your experience if that's alright. Your running times are similar to mine...but slightly better.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Jan 2014)

'Auld Lang Syne' photos
Seeing as 'Ghost Donkey' missed it

Glad to say, I barely feature.. an arm, or head, at the most

https://picasaweb.google.com/110439573756197443848/AuldLangSyne2013 (Daves own images)

http://www.photos-dsb.co.uk/ALS 3013/index.html

http://www.flickr.com/photos/42619358@N06/sets/72157639237782594/

And, this guy was last away, but before Alistair Brownlee, & passed me at the 4 & 1/2 mile mark!!!

CatWoman (in PVC catsuit........ seen near top of Daves pics) overtook me, with roughly 1/2 mile to go, so I followed her for a while....


----------



## smutchin (3 Jan 2014)

Monsieur Remings said:


> So...I may have to ask for some info. on some of your experience if that's alright. Your running times are similar to mine...but slightly better.



Sure, fire away - though I'm no expert... My approach to doing this was very unscientific, I just turned up and did it.

The hardest part was the second run - not so much because I was tired by then but because of the "brick" factor, that dead feeling you get in your legs when going from bike to run, because of the different muscles you use (or the different way you use them). Many triathletes do "brick training" - intervals of short, intense rides followed by short, intense runs - to get used to the transition, which is worth considering if you're planning on doing duathlons or triathlons. I've never done specific brick training myself and I didn't have a problem with bricking on the two triathlons I did last year, but I was in better shape then and had done a lot more in the way of general training.

I also suffered from a touch of cramp on the second run. I had an energy gel during the bike leg and tried to make sure I drank lots from my bidon, but I couldn't take my hands off the handlebars too much because it was so windy! So I probably didn't drink as much as I should have.

So, I feel I could have done better overall. However, that said, my PB for a standalone 10k is just under 45mins, which I achieved on a very flat course on a warm spring day. My total for the two 5ks in cold, wet, windy conditions, with a hard 29km bike ride in between, was about 48.5mins, so on reflection, I'm very pleased indeed with that.

And I'm fairly happy with my 28km/h average on the bike leg too, considering that bloody wind - in better conditions, I would expect to break 30km/h average on that route.


----------



## smutchin (3 Jan 2014)

Monsieur Remings said:


> I rather like the look of the London Duathlon...
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDAQFjAA&url=http://londonduathlon.com/&ei=zxbGUtTOHsyzhAe4o4C4Cw&usg=AFQjCNH7K9XucaLGLTZPfvximDXApLgFbg&bvm=bv.58187178,d.ZG4



Just had a look at that. Hmmm, looks fun... But I'm not sure I fancy it at those prices!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (3 Jan 2014)

smutchin said:


> Just had a look at that. Hmmm, looks fun... But I'm not sure I fancy it at those prices!



Yeah right, agreed. There seems to be a bit of a lack of on-road duathlons however in the South West region. I like the look of the Classic distance for the London one.

And thanks, the brick training sounds well worth a go.I'll PM you nearer the time if that's okay?


----------



## smutchin (3 Jan 2014)

Of course. Like I said, I'm no expert but I could probably at least point you in the right direction - the training section of the tritalk.co.uk forum is a good place to start.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Jan 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> And, this guy was last away, but before Alistair Brownlee, & passed me at the 4 & 1/2 mile mark!!!


Then he stopped to Space-Hopper in some mud & came in a couple of minutes behind me


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Jan 2014)

I've run 70km over the past 6 days (including one rest day caused by too much saké the night before!). I started off with 3 10-12k coastal runs, but the last two days were pretty epic. 

Yesterday I did a 17km mountain run, including a 250m ascent in just over 1km that I hadn't done before and promptly got lost for well over half an hour because the trail totally vanished. I almost ended up falling down a ravine, saw loads of deer and then finally managed to work my way down on another path that ended up somewhere totally different than where I had been intending to go. Took me 2 hours in total because of getting lost. 

Then today I finished of with just over 20km, including lots of up and down and two lengthy off-road sections (but this time with recognizable paths that I knew!) - I took it easy for the first 3/4 of the route and then blasted the last 5km to get back in 1.44. I have been feeling so good I almost felt like doing it all again, but the hot spring bath beckoned... and we also had to tidy up the place before going back to Tokyo... a pretty awesome week all round.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jan 2014)

Pontefract_ 'ParkRun #136'_ this morning
Cold, drizzling & quite breezy (head-wind) on the ascent
Decent start, but died off a bit in the last mile 

*25th/238 @ 21:44
*
Now the decision is; do I run, or ride to work this afternoon?? (on a 14:00 - 22:00)


----------



## Ghost Donkey (5 Jan 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> 'Auld Lang Syne' photos
> Seeing as 'Ghost Donkey' missed it



Looks like lots of muddy fun. Hope you enjoyed it. It's a good job I couldn't make it this year. I "ran" the county XC yesterday and nearly came last. My legs left me jogging the mighty 1 mile trip to the venue from my house. Not sure what was wrong but I wasn't right . Never mind, Derby running league XC next week. I did around 1.5km open water swimming this morning if that helps offset some of the shame of my county XC performance. Couldn't go further due to the temperature. Certainly woke me up .


----------



## User169 (5 Jan 2014)

1st run of the New Year today. 

An organized 7km - 4 1/4 minutes quicker than same time last year over the same course, so the last few months seen to have paid off. 

Seem to be developing another groin injury though, so need to take it easy for a couple of weeks.

Targets for 2014:

5km - 20:00
10km - 41:00
1/2 marathon - 1:30


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jan 2014)

My targets for 2014:

5k -18.30
10k - 38.00
Half - 1.25.00
+ lose 2kg
+ work towards full marathon / iron distance


----------



## smutchin (5 Jan 2014)

My first target is to get back to where I was a few months ago. Losing the 5kg I've put on since the summer may well be the best way to achieve that.

Aside from the ongoing quest for a sub-20 5k, I'm hoping to do my first full marathon this year, and aiming for sub-3.40.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jan 2014)

smutchin said:


> My first target is to get back to where I was a few months ago. Losing the 5kg I've put on since the summer may well be the best way to achieve that.
> Aside from the ongoing quest for a sub-20 5k, I'm hoping to do my first full marathon this year, and aiming for sub-3.40.


Entered my first Marathon this year too, will be ecstatic if I get 3:30, but it'll more than likely be about 3:40 -3:45 given the undulating nature of the (mixed-terrain) course
(only previous 1/2 was 1.42:53... across the sands of Morecambe Bay!!)



Flying_Monkey said:


> My targets for 2014:
> 5k -18.30
> 10k - 38.00
> Half - 1.25.00
> ...



Again, would be very chuffed indeed with anything like that for a 5K (have to find a flatter ParkRun!! locally), will settle for a 20:15, or less for my regular ParkRun
10K?, not entered any yet this year, will probably enter local 'Wakefield Hospice 10K' (PB there = 42:53??)

Weight?, I hover around the 10 stone mark, +/- a couple of pounds
Have to admit I am considering starting going to a Gym, but not to get 'muscle-bound', just to tone up (I guess, for want of a better phrase, a 'Mens Health' cover physique, but nowhere near as handsome!!)


----------



## smutchin (6 Jan 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Entered my first Marathon this year too, will be ecstatic if I get 3:30, but it'll more than likely be about 3:40 -3:45 given the undulating nature of the (mixed-terrain) course



Well, you've actually entered one, so you're already one step ahead of me. I've got my eye on a local one but that's not until September and I'd like to do something a bit sooner. Maybe I should look for a few other 10k and half marathons in the meantime - I've never run a competitive half marathon, and only one competitive 10k, so it might be a good idea to do a few as build up to the marathon.

Not sure what the terrain is like for the local marathon but it'll be flattish and nearly all on road, so I'd be extremely disappointed not to go under 4hrs. Under 3.30 would be a nice target but might be a bit ambitious.



> Weight?, I hover around the 10 stone mark, +/- a couple of pounds



10 stone (64kg) is my target weight. I'm currently a bit over 11 stone (71-72kg) - my colleagues think I'm skinny enough but it's all relative. I definitely have some excess round the middle that I could do with shifting. Reaching my target weight should make a huge difference to my running speed. I know that in practice there are other factors apart from weight that can affect running speed but my PB for a 5k is 20.15, set last summer when I was around 67kg. I haven't been under 21 mins since August, and at the moment, I'm struggling to go under 22 mins.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jan 2014)

This one; http://www.wakefieldmarathon.co.uk/

As for the weight???, I'm 5'8", so it's reasonable


----------



## smutchin (6 Jan 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> This one; http://www.wakefieldmarathon.co.uk/



Looks good. Under 3.30 would be a very good time on that course.



> As for the weight???, I'm 5'8", so it's reasonable



Yeah, sounds about right. I'm slightly taller but not enough to justify an extra 7kg.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Jan 2014)

smutchin said:


> 10 stone (64kg) is my target weight. I'm currently a bit over 11 stone (71-72kg) - my colleagues think I'm skinny enough but it's all relative. I definitely have some excess round the middle that I could do with shifting. Reaching my target weight should make a huge difference to my running speed. I know that in practice there are other factors apart from weight that can affect running speed but my PB for a 5k is 20.15, set last summer when I was around 67kg. I haven't been under 21 mins since August, and at the moment, I'm struggling to go under 22 mins.



I'm 5' 5" and currently about 62kg (136.5 lbs or 9 stone 10.5). When I was cycling a lot more a few years ago and doing sportives and XC marathon racing, I was as low as 57kg (125.5 lbs, just under 9 stone). That will never happen again! And in any case I have more upper-body muscle than that from swimming and working out and I like that. But I would like to be 60kg (132 lbs or 9 1/2 stone)and I think I could sustain that comfortably and still have the power and stamina that I have now. My club captain reckons I could be a seriously good Master's level runner if I manage to drop those two kilos. So if I manage to shift the weight, I will adjust my goals accordingly - losing the weight could make a difference of 5 seconds or more per km.


----------



## smutchin (6 Jan 2014)

FM, your calculation seems to more or less match the estimates given here:
http://www.runningforfitness.org/calc/diet/weighteffect

According to the calculator, if I got down to 64kg, I could go under 19.30. I would be extremely pleased with that.


----------



## Ian A (8 Jan 2014)

smutchin said:


> Well, you've actually entered one, so you're already one step ahead of me. I've got my eye on a local one but that's not until September and I'd like to do something a bit sooner. Maybe I should look for a few other 10k and half marathons in the meantime - I've never run a competitive half marathon, and only one competitive 10k, so it might be a good idea to do a few as build up to the marathon.
> 
> Not sure what the terrain is like for the local marathon but it'll be flattish and nearly all on road, so I'd be extremely disappointed not to go under 4hrs. Under 3.30 would be a nice target but might be a bit ambitious.
> 
> ...



Weight was a biggy for me. I did a couple of flat-ish half marathons at the end of 2011 in just over 2hrs. By March 2012 I'd lost two stone through good eating and consistent-ish training. That March I ran 1.44.40 at Loughborough which is another flat route. Unfortunately my legs were pooped the week after when I ran a hilly half marathon in Yorkshire and managed a 2hr finish again. My weight's gone up this last year with a difficult time training and eating due to family health problems and house modifications at home but now training is getting back on track and I have more time to organise food. I'm hoping for a steady decline in weight back down to under 70KG again through consistent training and healthy eating. I'll see how far I can sensibly reduce my weight by before the summer. I don't have the slim runner build but certainly aren't massive and at 5'7" further weight reduction from my 2012 size would be realistic.I'm doing Alpe D'Huez long course tri and Ironman Wales so weight is a big concern. It wouldn't hurt to be lighter for the Etape Du Dales in May too!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Jan 2014)

6 × 1000m at the track tonight. Ran 3.21 for the first one! Too fast, I know, and I deliberately slowed down for the next couple, but I managed an average of 3.37 / 8 on the night when I had been aiming for under 3.45. And it was in pouring, cold rain. And I felt fine. I think this last month has been a bit of a breakthrough for me...


----------



## K9 Block (8 Jan 2014)

I took up running as a complete beginner in May of last year and ran my very first 10k on the 22nd of September in just over an hour.
Unfortunately in mid October I fell ill with repeated chest infections and subsequently Walking Pneumonia which I am still receiving treatment for.
Running is hard!
I suffered several injuries and it will never replace cycling for me.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Jan 2014)

A nice, easy 15k today, at 1.15. I wouldn't have been able to say that six months ago...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jan 2014)

Local ParkRun this morning

Cold morning, with some ice on the car when I got it out of the drive

Slightly better start than last week, but lost time straight away on a couple of the muddy corners, as I'm still wary of re-injuring my knee (after chipping the Femur in early 2012) if I slip - totally different matter corning on mud in fell-shoes!!

Lost my two 'targets' just before the 2 mile mark. Oh well!!

Finished in a self-timed; *21:52*


----------



## rich p (11 Jan 2014)

FWIW, when I was running competitively I was between 10 and 10 1/2 st and 5'7". I used to lose weight through running/training though and not through dieting.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jan 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Lost my two 'targets' just before the 2 mile mark. Oh well!!
> 
> Finished in a self-timed; *21:52*



The 'officials' are; *33rd/269 @ 21:53*

31 more runners than last week, & that was an event record attendance, so broken once more!!


Had a ride later on, & called at the local 'Up & Running' in Wakefield, & bought a new pair of road-shoes; Asics (both my Sauconys, & Nike are both absolutely jiggered)


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (11 Jan 2014)

As an occasional lurker it is probably time to join in. I didn't go to parkrun today because of the ice, but I did sign up for the Lochaber Marathon. I remain undecided for the D33. And as for weight - 3lbs lost this week, another few before I'm back to pre-christmas weight. Then another stone before I get back to a "proper" running weight.

22 miles so far this week with intervals planned for tomorrow morning. Trying to adjust next week's schedule to accommodate the Strathpuffer next weekend.


----------



## User169 (12 Jan 2014)

1st target knocked-off sort of: 5km in about 19:45 this morning. 

However, even though it was an organized run, the course was about 100m short according to my watch.


----------



## rich p (12 Jan 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> 1st target knocked-off sort of: 5km in about 19:45 this morning.
> 
> However, even though it was an organized run, the course was about 100m short according to my watch.


Can you run 100m in 15 seconds though DP?


----------



## User169 (12 Jan 2014)

rich p said:


> Can you run 100m in 15 seconds though DP?



Probably.

Nevermind though. I'll get another chance next weekend on a course which I know is accurate, so can clock an "official" sub-20.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Jan 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Probably.
> 
> Nevermind though. I'll get another chance next weekend on a course which I know is accurate, so can clock an "official" sub-20.



I got my first sub-40 10k on a course that was too short. I didn't 'officially' count it, but it certainly helped my confidence that I could do it.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jan 2014)

Hurrah!!

Back up to Haworth on Sunday, for the 'Stanbury Splash'

Last years was very, very wet indeed!!!; Any Runners On Here??']Any Runners On Here??[/URL]
Any Runners On Here??']Any Runners On Here??']It's only £4.00 to log yourself daft out on the Moors too!, very cheap!! [/URL]

http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=stanbury&subtopic=home
Any Runners On Here??']
Any Runners On Here??[/URL]']Race route photo-guide here, so you can see the glorious Yorkshire countryside (only had the weather like that at one 'Splash')
Any Runners On Here??[/URL]']https://plus.google.com/photos/110439573756197443848/albums/5967753108302763153?banner=pwa[/URL][/URL]


----------



## Ian A (13 Jan 2014)

Missed the last Derby running league XC yesterday because I forgot my trainers . Couldn't beg/steal/borrow any. When I got back home decided to do a longer run instead and stayed out for fifteen miles. Legs felt good for first fourteen so happy with that.



Richard A Thackeray said:


> Hurrah!!
> 
> Back up to Haworth on Sunday, for the 'Stanbury Splash'
> 
> ...



This is the only wooden tops one I haven't done (yet). Must be pretty boggy. Hoping to do all except Auld Lang Syne next autumn/winter. I've already been told we're staying at home for new year this year again.

Won't be trying to get into the NorthCliffe XC in the peco league. It'd be nice to run that one but I need to work on long runs/rides on weeked in Spring and summer. My dad's running club are hosting that one.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jan 2014)

Yes Ian, 'Splash' can be terribly wet (we had snow last year!!)
https://plus.google.com/photos/110439573756197443848/albums/5835602550223695137?banner=pwa

Although, I think 'Withins; was boggier last year (groin-deep at points!!)

Don't think Gail, my club-mate (88), was too warm last year!!! Rachel LeBorgne (Wakefield Tri) looked happier behind her!!












However.......... it clashes with a re-run of a half-marathon my Club used to promote
The H-M's not competitive, it's just basically going to beheld as a club-run, instead of the usual footpath/trail/tow-path Sunday run

That said, I reckon I'll be with up at Howarth, even if I'm the lone club member there (have offered lifts up, on club FaceBook page)


----------



## Ian A (13 Jan 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Yes Ian, 'Splash' can be terribly wet (we had snow last year!!)
> https://plus.google.com/photos/110439573756197443848/albums/5835602550223695137?banner=pwa
> 
> Although, I think 'Withins; was boggier last year (groin-deep at points!!)
> ...



That's a good snow covering :-). She needs to run faster to get warm . Expect she still would have finished ahead of me along with most of the starters. I managed to jump into thigh high mud at withins or stoop last year on the way back down. May have been Stoop, don't think it was the one with the nasty granite slabs. Local cross country training next weekend with the club for me which will be a nice and much needed training run.


----------



## pubrunner (13 Jan 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> A nice, easy 15k today, at 1.15. I wouldn't have been able to say that six months ago...



I've found this brief posting ^^^ , to be the most inspiring that I've read in a while. 

I've let my fitness slide; more food in and much less exercise than I was doing 6 or 7 years ago. Weighing in at 13st 9Lbs, I'm over two stone heavier than my best running weight. On the plus side, I can probably give FM a good ten years . . . and at last, I've got back into the mode of doing some modest training - which hopefully, will reach a steady 40+ miles a week.

I went out on New Years Day, replete with cold weather gear and a Garmin Forerunner. I decided to do an accurate 4 mile course - with only 200ft of climb - 'flat' in these parts. Towards the end of the first mile, I checked the watch - 9:20 mileing ! I was sure I was doing sub 8 ! 

I did the 4 miles in 37:10 . . . about half a minute slower, than my best for 10k. Chastened by this experience, I went out two days later on the same course - 35:10; two days after this, it was 34:00. Obviously, the rate of improvement will diminish, but at least the improvements are there to be made . . . despite getting older & bulkier.

I've found FM's & Richard T's postings to be inspiring ! I remember FM, describing his 'battle' to break 40 mins for 10k; and now he's posting about doing a 'nice, easy run' - in a time that he couldn't have done, 6 months ago. The thing is, I find it very motivating - reading about how others have improved over time. They aren't doing anything special - merely training hard and consistently. And there lies the message, for all fellow runners to take on board; it's no use feeling sorry for oneself . . . get out and train . . . Improvements can be made. I'm setting myself a target of 12 stone this year and a regular 40+ miles each week; hopefully, by this time next year, I'll also be getting close to sub 1:30 for a half.

FM & Richard, keep making those postings; they inspire and motivate me . . . and bring on an immense sense of guilt, when I don't run .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jan 2014)

Ian A said:


> That's a good snow covering :-). She needs to run faster to get warm . Expect she still would have finished ahead of me along with most of the starters. I managed to jump into thigh high mud at withins or stoop last year on the way back down. May have been Stoop, don't think it was the one with the nasty granite slabs. Local cross country training next weekend with the club for me which will be a nice and much needed training run.


I did it in shorts, but still had long-sleeve tops on - not like those hardy souls who were out in vests!! (ladies too!!!)

'Withins' is the race that has the flag-stoned sections, near Top Withins



pubrunner said:


> FM & Richard, keep making those postings; they inspire and motivate me . . . and bring on an immense sense of guilt, when I don't run .



Thankyou!!
I, & I presume 'F M', will endeavour to do so


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Jan 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I, & I presume 'F M', will endeavour to do so



I certainly will.


----------



## RAYMOND (17 Jan 2014)

Toe pain..hello fellow runners.. I'm fairly new to running, well on a regular basis, anyhow I plodded on to race fitness...4 miles without stopping..jogging realy.
I was already fit,just not running fit..yes theres a difference.
Anyway after about 4 months of running(road) I got a pain in the second and third toe on my right foot.After 3 miles in it went up to my upper bridge of my foot so I stopped, it was
a shooting pain, feels like the bone,As soon as I stopped the pain went.I can tiptoe run without pain, run uphill too, also I manipulated the toes at home without pain.
Is it a stress fracture of the toes? I tried a jog from work a few days after but the pain was there so stopped. Anyway a week later I ran this morning,managed 3 miles but pain came again.
Should I leave it longer..i don't want to lose my race fitness,IS IT A STRESS FRACTURE?
Any advice would be welcome..What about cushioned trainers? running on grass?
cheers


----------



## Ian A (17 Jan 2014)

This is one for the doctor/physio I'm afraid. If I was qualified (definitely not!) I'd want a look at it. Could be a medical issue, shoe or somethign else. Best get it seen by a pro and hopefully nip it in the bud. Like you say, you don't want to lose race fitness through injury. Good luck .

Funnily enough I stopped having pain when I went for less cushioning. I couldn't run more than around five miles and no more than three short runs a week. For me it was very bad technique which I tried to cover using very padded trainers. That was me though, not you .


----------



## RAYMOND (17 Jan 2014)

*This is what i think it may be as it fits my symptons*

*Bodyworks: March Fracture*
How to recognise it, how to overcome it
Posted: * 5 June 2000*
by Patrick Milroy


 

 

 

 


*Symptoms*
This is a stress fracture of the second (or sometimes third) metatarsal. You’ll feel pain in the middle of the long bone(s) of your foot, which will slowly increase with distance, reaching a crescendo as you end your run. The pain will return earlier during the next session and become severe sooner, forcing a premature finish. This pattern will continue.
*Signs*
You may be able to feel or see a little swelling around an established stress fracture, though an early one may simply be painful if stressed by pressure, or when you move the fractured halves in opposition to each other.
*Medical investigations*
When pain alone is the symptom, a bone scan may be the only way to convince the athlete that a stress fracture exists. X-rays will show healing callus in an injury which is more than four weeks old, while doubters may respond to ultrasound testing by a physiotherapist – it causes real discomfort if positive!
* What else could it be?*
Few injuries show crescendo pain apart from a stress fracture. Muscle injuries and strains may occur between the bones, but you can often run with them, unlike a stress fracture.
* Self-treatment*
Rest! You may be able to swim or cycle as long as it doesn’t provoke pain, but running – which caused the injury – is out.
* Medical treatment*
This is as much psychological as physical – you need constant reassurance that time (probably about six weeks) will heal the injury. A plaster cast is rarely required. Biomechanical gait analysis may prevent further injury, though recurrence of a stress fracture at the original site is very uncommon.
* Can you run through it?*
No. Full stop.
* Recovery time*
Five per cent of stress fractures fail to heal as expected and some form of malunion occurs. A very small percentage need bone grafting.


----------



## smutchin (18 Jan 2014)

Weighed in at <69kg this morning for the first time since early October. 

Then ran 21.19 at this morning's parkrun - my first short 21 since early October. 

Coincidence? Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jan 2014)

Run _'138'_ this morning
A very damp & chilly morning, with lots of mud once off the actual paths.
Started in the middle of the pack, tripped up by someone, by the time I _'got back on an even keel'_, I'd lost places & as boxed in around the lake
Oh well!!
Made up quite a few places as I went round the lake, according to daughter, who had come (& I was dropping off afterwards at a friends), I was 75th, on gaining the lake-side, & 36th at the exit from the lake!!!

Finished in a lowly* 34th/266 @ 22:48*
Seem to be getting slower, not quicker



smutchin said:


> Weighed in at <69kg this morning for the first time since early October.
> Then ran 21.19 at this morning's parkrun


Damned fine time!!!

Wish I was back around a '21'

On Monday morning, I was 10stone 3 (whatever that is in that other system of measuring)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Jan 2014)

I just got back from running the Shibuya Ekiden as part of our club's Masters B Team. It's a (unusually) short, fast 4-person relay of 2.9km per lap (around Yoyogi Park in Tokyo) and there are actually about 30 different categories each starting at different times from Middle School teams upwards. It was cold and windy (and dust blowing everywhere) but I managed 10.33 (3.38/km) for my lap, which was, I thought, pretty fast. Our A Team won the Masters race and we were 6th! Yay.


----------



## Ian A (19 Jan 2014)

Thirteen lumpy miles yesterday morning at an easy pace with a couple of people from our club. Last run over an hour before a fourteen mile hilly race in two weeks which I'm looking forward to and dreading in equal measures.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jan 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Hurrah!!
> 
> Back up to Haworth on Sunday, for the 'Stanbury Splash'


http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=stanbury&subtopic=home

Decided not to go
The sole of my left foot was quite sore this morning, & I didn't think it would have appreciated the hammering it would have got on the way out of the quarry, down the tarmac (public) road* & the (partially tarmacced) access road/track that we use in the first mile or so 

Discretion being the better part of valour, etc....... 


Oh well, it'll be better for the 'Withins' in October!!!! 


*I mean the roads in these photos 3 - 7, plus 12-18 (then the return back to the cattle-grid) 
https://plus.google.com/photos/110439573756197443848/albums/5967753108302763153?banner=pwa


----------



## fatblokish (19 Jan 2014)

Started running in September in preparation for a half-marathon in March. Having never run since "What time is it Mr Wolf?" in 1971, it is, shall I say, stupendously arduous.

Funny how, before a run, my body feels fine yet my mind is aquiver. After the run these characteristics somehow reverse. Not sure when the switchover actually occurs though...perhaps when I see my lungs outside my body.

Anyway, managed 8 miles this morning, which included about 10 minutes of walking as per *The Programme*, which will see me running almost 300 miles in preparation for a 13 mile run. Ho hum. Quick question, as a bit of a porker I seem able to manage 8 miles without any en-route sustenance, though I do consume about 250ml water. At what point should I start on the gels/jelly babies? Before 8 miles, when I'm hungry, when my shoes start to scuff on every stride or some other milestone?

ta


----------



## Ian A (20 Jan 2014)

fatblokish said:


> Quick question, as a bit of a porker I seem able to manage 8 miles without any en-route sustenance, though I do consume about 250ml water. At what point should I start on the gels/jelly babies? Before 8 miles, when I'm hungry, when my shoes start to scuff on every stride or some other milestone?
> 
> ta



That's a tricky one and I think it's personal to each person and how you train, what intensity you are working at etc. Quick example I ran 13 miles on Saturday on water and a light breakfast of berries and a few nuts an hour or so beforehand. I ran 15 miles the weekend before and was on a gel around 8 miles when I started to go. Just one High 5 iso gel (watered down gel in a packet) on that run and was fine for the rest of the run. I was running a lot harder though. My aim is the old fat adaptation idea where you get used to not needing masses of carbs for low intensity workouts. I'm also a bit of a porker but body fat % doesn't really play into it (I don't think) apart from the amount of effort to get more weight around when you're running.


----------



## smutchin (20 Jan 2014)

My longest run to date is 14 miles round the woods (so nowhere to stop and buy any food or drink en route), and for that I just took my Camelbak filled with 1L plain water and a couple of gels, one of which I took about halfway round, the other I saved for emergency bonk rations (and didn't need it).

I probably don't take on enough fluid while running (and I'm the same with cycling) so I'm not a good example to follow, but I can sustain a moderate to high level of intensity for about an hour so don't bother taking anything with me if I'm likely to be out for less than an hour. But I don't very often run for much longer than an hour anyway.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Jan 2014)

_'ParkRun 139' _this morning. A very late (08:20) decision to go

Wish I hadn't, a few ways;
- started too far back, thus had to 'walk' for first 10 yards
- knee has just about 'got used' to new (ASICS) shoes, but because of the muddy conditions, I wore my old Nikes, & the knee felt bad
- last nights (16") Pizza was trying to make its presence known

Oh well, I guess planty of others had their own problems too
I passed a fair few others on the circuit, but I think only one passed me (& stayed ahead)

52nd place, at a (self-timed - at the moment) 22:54


----------



## smutchin (25 Jan 2014)

Well done for getting out and doing it all the same though! That's often the hardest part. 

I was a bit off form this morning myself. I did a comfortable 47min 10k lunch run during the week, which was great, but then I had a big night out on Thursday, drank far more than I'd intended and missed the last train home. I ended up returning to the office and spending what was left of the night there. Got bored so decided to go for a cathartic dawn run along the Thames and ended up doing 15km. It was painful and slow but strangely enjoyable, and I wholeheartedly recommend it as a hangover cure!

However, I felt the effects on today's parkrun - overslept so nearly missed it but just got there in time and struggled round in 22.39. That'll do, in the circumstances.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (25 Jan 2014)

RAYMOND said:


> Toe pain..hello fellow runners.. I'm fairly new to running, well on a regular basis, anyhow I plodded on to race fitness...4 miles without stopping..jogging realy.
> I was already fit,just not running fit..yes theres a difference.
> Anyway after about 4 months of running(road) I got a pain in the second and third toe on my right foot.After 3 miles in it went up to my upper bridge of my foot so I stopped, it was
> a shooting pain, feels like the bone,As soon as I stopped the pain went.I can tiptoe run without pain, run uphill too, also I manipulated the toes at home without pain.
> ...



Raymond, I thought I had a stress fracture about 10 days ago and my physio gave me a diagnosis of medial tibia stress syndrome; he told me to lay off for at least two weeks and then some more if the pain returns. I also have to build up to longer distances again which is the most annoying aspect...

Now, this is not what you've got by the sounds of it, though I'm no expert, but go and see a physio either way.

BUT, the little I do know is that 3 days is not enough my friend and if it is a stress fracture you're looking at 6 weeks minimum. Ask your physio to use an ultrasound - if it's a stress fracture it will hurt enough on the affected part for you to kick him/her across the room.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Jan 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _'ParkRun 139' _this morning. A very late (08:20) decision to go
> 
> 
> 52nd place, at a (self-timed - at the moment) 22:54



*52nd/300* (!!!) _*@ 22:51*_

Our highest attendance!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Jan 2014)

15k tempo run today in 1.10 - just what I needed after sitting around in airports and on planes for a day!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jan 2014)

smutchin said:


> Well done for getting out and doing it all the same though! That's often the hardest part.


Thanks!!

Ran to work, & back home, today. In the torrential rain..............
Plus, to save getting chafed legs (& other bits!!!), I wore shorts
Got some strange, almost pitying, looks on arrival at work

Anyway, I've seen this picture, didn't realise I looked as bad as I felt on Saturday at the ParkRun


----------



## potsy (27 Jan 2014)

Well tonight I finally plucked up the courage to go into the great outdoors and do my first ever outside run as an adult, only 1.3 miles around the block but I really enjoyed it.
Can see me continuing now I have done it, hopefully build up the distance over the next few weeks and get involved with the local 'park run'


----------



## Justiffa (27 Jan 2014)

Was a runner before I became a cyclist due to injury. now i'm cycling more than i'm running because cycling makes me feel like a kid again lol. but I do know tht for me personally, running keeps me in better shape so I really need to bring it back into my life again, if not participating in running events (which plays a big part here in Malaysia) at least my daily 4-5km (which I used to adhere to be it rain or shine).

But first off, I need to lose some unwanted weight which i'd actually lost end of last year but i'd put on again since my fall earlier this month


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jan 2014)

Hope you can all see these, via the link

They're fantastic images, even allowing for the manipulation.

Butterley Reservoir, to the south of Mardsen (West Yorkshire)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.10152276457611719&type=1


----------



## Martin McNeely (27 Jan 2014)

I am also a runner but not as much now that I've started cycling again. I've ran several marathons (1 on its way) and 1/2 marathons,countless 10k and 5k. Since I've got back on the bike my running has took a back seat more every month when I plan ahead. I don't think I'll give up running completely. I'm planning on doing some duathlons to keep my running going, should be good.


----------



## RAYMOND (27 Jan 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Hope you can all see these, via the link
> 
> They're fantastic images, even allowing for the manipulation.
> 
> ...


Great photos Richard,looks amazing.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jan 2014)

RAYMOND said:


> Great photos Richard,looks amazing.



Yes, it's one of the other advantages to fell-racing, getting to be out in the midst of such surroundings

That said, I'm still not sure if the bursting lungs, drenched clothes, 'perpendicular' descents, peaty toe-nails (& other bits 'further north' at times!!) can be considered advantages????


----------



## RAYMOND (28 Jan 2014)

I'll be running on grass when I get back to it in 4 more weeks,but want to do the park run aswell which is partly on concrete.
Time will tell if I get a reoccurring problem.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Jan 2014)

18.51 in the 5k time trial last night. A tiny bit better than last time but not as big an improvement as I had hoped for. But then I have a bit of a cold... my legs felt great but my lungs less so.


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2014)

This should make the Brighton Half a bit more challenging


----------



## Crackle (31 Jan 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> 18.51 in the 5k time trial last night. A tiny bit better than last time but not as big an improvement as I had hoped for. But then I have a bit of a cold... my legs felt great but my lungs less so.


Given you've told us your height, I have this mental image of you running.....


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Feb 2014)

Nice, but I'm far from the fastest person in my club. There are several sub-17 minute 5k runners, who are in their 20s, but there are 3 or 4 others in the 50-59 age group who regularly run under 17.30 and there is one guy in that age group, who is now mostly based in the UK, who you may have heard of, Mike Trees, who ran 15.41 here last year while he was back for a while! This is part of what has been motivating me to get fitter and faster. There is nothing like being in a club with inspiring (and friendly) people who have over ten years on me and can still outrun me easily!


----------



## smutchin (1 Feb 2014)

I'm envious of your progress, FM. I really need to join a club. It's the only way I'm ever going to make any meaningful improvement on my current level of ability. Unfortunately, I can't make training sessions at either of my two local clubs as I don't finish work in time. Hmmm. Maybe I should find a club near the office instead.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Feb 2014)

smutchin said:


> I'm envious of your progress, FM. I really need to join a club. It's the only way I'm ever going to make any meaningful improvement on my current level of ability.


Me too!!
Personally I'll settle for getting to a 'sub 20;00' ParkRun', or a 'sub 41:00' 10K

That said, *if*, I'd joined a different local Club, I might have been there by now, as they're a lot more serious than ours, & have turned out some *very *talented runners (albeit the natural talent was already there!!)

Ie; this lot!!!
http://www.wakefield-harriers.co.uk/


----------



## smutchin (1 Feb 2014)

That's the thing - I'm pretty certain I could do a sub-20 5k with some proper training. 

But it's going to be all about audaxing for me between now and the end of May (I've signed up for an SR plus extras). After that, I'll switch my focus to preparing for the marathon I've got pencilled in for September. Might even look at some proper traing plans, even if I don't join a club. I somehow don't think I'll be satisfied with just getting round, a decent time will be the aim...


----------



## Bangers (1 Feb 2014)

I have been running for a about. 6/7 years and have gone for to wheels recently for a fresh challenge. The longest distance I ran was marathon in a time of 3:52 ( still think I have a 3:30 in me) I have a couple of small thing Lined up later this year tough mudder in August and the run leg of a triathlon with a team from work.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Feb 2014)

Joining a club was the best thing I have done - I don't know why I didn't do it earlier, after all it worked for my cycling... but there are clubs and clubs. The reason my current club has been so good is that they actually have organised track training sessions, and hill interval training, as well as entering races etc. The track training is what has really done it for me. Otherwise I don't do huge amounts of training - I have intense periods when I'm on holiday when I will run consistently 10-20km every day - but otherwise I only run about 25km a week, plus track training. But I run with a purpose in mind every time - easy, longer distance OR mid-range tempo OR short and hard etc.


----------



## Ian A (2 Feb 2014)

14 mile category C fell race today. The only fell race in Leicestershire. The hills aren't too bad but the mud was something else. Not like the thigh high mud you come across on Haworth Moor. A lot of clay, sticky and not very deep so you slide sideways but not sink deep so can't get a purchase. Out and back too so worse on the way back. That's my excuses sorted then . Pleased to get round albeit in just over 2.30 hrs. I was running well for me where there was less mud and just a bit boggy. I've lost just shy of 5kg in the last four weeks which certainly helps.


----------



## rich p (2 Feb 2014)

Joining a club is almost essential for improvement especially in the early days. Track sessions and a long run are the 2 main ingredients for a decent marathon IMHO.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Feb 2014)

rich p said:


> Joining a club is almost essential for improvement especially in the early days. Track sessions and a long run are the 2 main ingredients for a decent marathon IMHO.



I never ran seriously when I was younger, unlike some here, so at the age of 41, I am considering this very much as my 'early days'! Many of the guys in their 50s I was mentioning above only started running seriously in their late 30s or early 40s or rediscovered running at this time after having stopped running after school or college, and if you are starting (or restarting) at this age, the advantage is that you often do things with more care than younger runners often do and won't end up doing long-term damage to yourself because you basically believe you are immortal! I'm very careful about not overdoing it because I want to still be running well into my 60s at least.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Feb 2014)

Ian A said:


> 14 mile category C fell race today. The only fell race in Leicestershire. The hills aren't too bad but the mud was something else. Not like the thigh high mud you come across on Haworth Moor


Must be this one then??

http://www.fellrunner.org.uk/races.php?id=2839

I must admit, like many people, l wouldn't have Leicestershire down as a hot-bed of fell-running.
Then again, with only one race, it isn't!!!

Congratulations & well done though!!!!



This is my next (booked/arranged) race (entries in advance though!!) fell-race, a shortie at 5 miles, but almost as much climbing as you had packed into that distance. 

http://www.ilkleyharriers.co.uk/index.php?page=imr

The 'ER', 'LK', & 'PM' puts some people off it. Tthe 2010 edition was my first proper fell-race, complete with 5" of snow!!!!


----------



## rich p (3 Feb 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I never ran seriously when I was younger, unlike some here, so at the age of 41, I am considering this very much as my 'early days'! Many of the guys in their 50s I was mentioning above only started running seriously in their late 30s or early 40s or rediscovered running at this time after having stopped running after school or college, and if you are starting (or restarting) at this age, the advantage is that you often do things with more care than younger runners often do and won't end up doing long-term damage to yourself because you basically believe you are immortal! I'm very careful about not overdoing it because I want to still be running well into my 60s at least.


I started in my mid 30s but training with a group at first, led by someone who knew what they were talking about, was a fast learning curve. Once I knew enough about training (and over-training) I was confident of structuring my own strategy. Albeit with some close friends to chat and run with.
The track session was always a must though even after I'd left the club. It was open to non-club members which helped.


----------



## Ian A (3 Feb 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Must be this one then??
> 
> http://www.fellrunner.org.uk/races.php?id=2839
> 
> ...



That's the one. 2.34.30 my official finish time. There's certainly no steep long hills, mainly rolling terrain and a lot of more gentle uphill sections. The mud made it hard. There was snow last year and it was apparently easier than this year or so I've been told by many people who ran both. It suits me as I lack anything at the "top end" so to speak. Anything steep or fast and uphill I can't blag with my lack of training. I'm trying to throw intervals/hill reps in but have to focus on the endurance side of things with the races I've entered this year.

The Ilkley race looks tough! Went hiking around there as a kid and I can't remember many flat bits for the organisers to avoid. Next for me is the flat Loughborough half in March and the lumpy in places Baildon Boundary Way in April.



rich p said:


> Joining a club is almost essential for improvement especially in the early days. Track sessions and a long run are the 2 main ingredients for a decent marathon IMHO.



Totally agree with this although I haven't had chance to try this yet. I'm a member of a tri club who run several run sessions a week including track and hill reps but it's too early in the evening for me with my kids at the age they are. I try to do my own when I can which certainly helps but obviously isn't the same. The improvements to my swimming was huge when I started swimming with a masters club and the tri club three times a week and would expect good improvement with running. If you can train with a running club then you should .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Feb 2014)

Ian A said:


> The Ilkley race looks tough! Went hiking around there as a kid and I can't remember many flat bits for the organisers to avoid. Next for me is the flat Loughborough half in March and the lumpy in places Baildon Boundary Way in April..



Yes, Ilkley is a toughie!
Look how far we are above the town, less than 1/2 mile from start!!! (I'm in the hi-viz t-shirt trying to cut round the guy in the black shirt)


----------



## Ian A (4 Feb 2014)

I'm glad there were no hills like that where I was running yesterday! Good work.

Here's me in the grey vest running down one of the mini hills on Sunday. It was steeper on the way up but not much. I don't I normally run cross legged. Still got at least 7kg to lose to reach the kind of weight I was before and I could have lost more back then.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Feb 2014)

An average of 3.38 for the 6 x 1000m intervals at the track again last night, but whereas last month I was exhausted and the individual times were all over the place, this time I was controlled and running within myself. I started off easy with a 3.43, and then ran consistently 3.39, 3.38, 3.38 for the next three. I had always planned to put in a bit more effort on the penultimate interval before easing up a bit again for the final one - and that's exacty what I did: 3.31 on the 2nd last and 3.37 on the last. I actually enjoyed it, especially being able to keep the faster guys in sight. And I think I can bring the average down a couple of seconds next time.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Feb 2014)

Ian A said:


> I'm glad there were no hills like that where I was running yesterday! Good work


Thanks, it's little toughie, Category A listed, which is due to the ascent/mile ratio (5miles/1200 feet!!)

*2010 =* _119th/215 @ 1.00:16 _*2011 =* _124th/231 @ 56:56_
*2012 =* DNS (due to existing injury - chipped Femur, just above knee)
*2013 =* _137th/221 @ 56:56_
*2014 =* ???? Would like a 'sub-- 55'

Attached image shows the 2010 race, near the Cow & Calf, when it was almost cancelled, due to road conditions - didn't know if competitors would get there (5th in line, in hi-viz hat)



Ian A said:


> Still got at least 7kg to lose to reach the kind of weight I was before and I could have lost more back then


You can do it!!!, the important factor is that you're working on it!!






This is one of the 'average' climbs


----------



## RAYMOND (7 Feb 2014)

As this seems to be the only running section on here.
I'm looking for a second hand watch as I'm into running aswell as cycling.
It as to display distance and time..anyone upgrading and want to sell there old one?
There quite expensive new.
thanks


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Feb 2014)

Sometimes Garmin ForeRunner 205 (& the 305) come up cheaply on Amazon

My 305 was about £95!!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Feb 2014)

ParkRun 141 this morning. fairly windy, & a quite steady 22:31 (self-timed)

Didn't feet good at any point of the circuit


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Feb 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> ParkRun 141 this morning. fairly windy, & a quite steady 22:31 (self-timed)



The officials are out;* 31st/258 @ 22:35*
Not brilliant!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Feb 2014)

Tokyo has been suddenly blanketed in snow. So of course I went out for a run. I did my 15km route through 20cm of snow - they don't really clear the paths and roads here - and driving winds, so it was almost like being back home in Ontario, but a bit warmer... Obviously I wasn't going for speed today, so 1 hour 22 was fine. But also on the plus side, there was almost nobody driving, and the only other runner I saw was so excited that she gave me a high five as we passed! Excellent...


----------



## Crackle (11 Feb 2014)

I've done something to my knee, don't know what, pain around the patella, mostly the right knee but also feeling some discomfort in the left which is unusual. Thought at first it was just being slightly more arthritic than normal. I googled runners knee and that's a possibility. I just had about 6 days off but after a come back run yesterday it's worse than previously, so I think that's the end of my running for a bit. Might try the bike tomorrow and see if that irritates it. In the meantime trying some ice and heat .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Feb 2014)

A bit fraught running home from work this evening, what with all the frozen sleet, had to run on road vast majority of the way
Even that was icy until about 3 foot out!

And. in soggy clothes, from the (wet) run there


----------



## Bangers (11 Feb 2014)

Went out for a run this evening with my brother and rolled my ankle It would not be so bad but it was my first run for a couple of weeks as last time I went out I rolled my ankle . Feeling pretty sore now.


----------



## Ian A (12 Feb 2014)

RAYMOND said:


> As this seems to be the only running section on here.
> I'm looking for a second hand watch as I'm into running aswell as cycling.
> It as to display distance and time..anyone upgrading and want to sell there old one?
> There quite expensive new.
> thanks



My Garmin 305 was £99 on Amazon as it was an "old" model when I bought it. Brand new with Amazon as the seller and it came with a 12 month warranty and heart rate monitor strap. It's on my left wrist in the picture above but you can't really make it out from that distance. I'm pretty certain I bought a second hand pedal cadance meter (rather than one being supplied with the watch) which goes on the pedal crank. The Garmin software works with Windows 7 and is still supported as far as I know. There are a few people at our club with these either bought new or which have changed hands between members. Battery life is around 9-10 hours from fully charged to flat.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Feb 2014)

Urgh. And this week I have an awful head cold (this is what happens when you have a 4-year old in nursery school). So I can't train. Urgh.


----------



## Bangers (12 Feb 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Urgh. And this week I have an awful head cold (this is what happens when you have a 4-year old in nursery school). So I can't train. Urgh.



I know your pain......

My garmin 305 has been a great servant for years now it's only just started to play up and the strap needs replacing now ( after about 5-6 years) it's still useable just not as find a signal very quickly anymore and does not beep at me.


----------



## Ian A (12 Feb 2014)

Bangers said:


> I know your pain......
> 
> My garmin 305 has been a great servant for years now it's only just started to play up and the strap needs replacing now ( after about 5-6 years) it's still useable just not as find a signal very quickly anymore and does not beep at me.



Have you tried a factory reset/equivalent? You can get the firmware from Garmin although is most likely the version it came with. If there's a way of over installing it anyway this may do the trick if it's a software issue.


----------



## Bangers (12 Feb 2014)

Ian A said:


> Have you tried a factory reset/equivalent? You can get the firmware from Garmin although is most likely the version it came with. If there's a way of over installing it anyway this may do the trick if it's a software issue.


Did not think of that will give it a go, thanks


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Feb 2014)

Woo... finally got out for a swift 7.5k this morning after having been ill with a cold for a week and then starting to get into that post-illness lethargy that can rapidly turn into just giving up on everything if you aren't careful. But it feels like that is over now...


----------



## Justiffa (21 Feb 2014)

I have a marathon in less than 3 weeks and I've let myself become too 'busy' with other things to train 

I'm screwed


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Feb 2014)

Justiffa said:


> I have a marathon in less than 3 weeks and I've let myself become too 'busy' with other things to train
> 
> I'm screwed


Yep!!


----------



## Brad123 (26 Feb 2014)

I have not run since 2000. The last run I did was Comrades Marthon (90km or 56mile) in SA. My sister in SA want me to do Comrades next year with her. It is in June. I know how much training I did for that run back then. So I know what I might be getting my self into. I did not cycle back then, will cycling help? Cycle 2/3 hours on turbo and about 80 miles a week. 
To entre Comrades you have to do a marthon in under 5hours by the end of November 2014 for 2015. 
Is there a site were I can see all the marthon in October to give me a goal to go for.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Feb 2014)

Should be up here, allbeingwell, on Sunday; 
http://www.ilkleyharriers.org.uk/index.php?page=imr
Only 5 miles, but with over 1200 feet of ascent in the course, it's a bit of a toughie

As it says; _ It is a hard fell race in Winter and is not suitable for beginners as there are some steep, slippery, and rocky descents.
Though only 5 miles (the race has previously been advertised as 4.5 miles, but vigorous feedback has persuaded us to remeasure it), it has a demanding course across rough terrain with steep climbs and ascents - it is a __FRA__ Category A fell race
_Not sure how I'll do, as I'm having issues with the soles of my feet, they're getting very sore at times (sometimes though, they're less painful in fell-shoes, than road-shoes! - running through woods in them)

I'd love to get in under '55', but realistically, any time under 'the hour' will suffice, given the climbing (& queuing on a couple of ascents)



Brad123 said:


> I have not run since 2000. The last run I did was Comrades Marthon (90km or 56mile) in SA.
> 
> Is there a site were I can see all the marthon in October to give me a goal to go for.




One of my club-mates has run the Comrades previously too, & still shudders at the thought of it

Not sure about a nationwide site, but here in the North, I use this one; http://www.ukresults.net/index.html


----------



## smutchin (26 Feb 2014)

After a month off for various reasons, last Saturday was a double Parkrun day for me. I went and did Whitstable at 9am as usual, ran a fairly mediocre 22.49, then went over to Canterbury in the afternoon for the test run of the new Parkrun that's starting there in a couple of weeks. It's a rather tougher course than Whitstable, using a path that goes through a small valley - ie down then up, then back again... twice. Only about 60 metres climbing overall, according to Garmin, but that's enough to feel it in the legs. I still managed to beat my morning time by 13 seconds though! It's a slightly convoluted course, but I like it and I'll definitely be doing it now and again as an alternative to Whitstable when it starts up properly, although it lacks the draw of sea views that Whitstable offers.


----------



## smutchin (26 Feb 2014)

RAYMOND said:


> I'm looking for a second hand watch as I'm into running aswell as cycling.
> It as to display distance and time..anyone upgrading and want to sell there old one?



Hmmm... I have an FR 405CX which has been great. I would happily sell it to you as an excuse to upgrade to an FR 620, but I can't really justify the expense at the moment.

Anyway, I got my 405CX for £50 off ebay - including an HRM strap. There are some good bargains out there if you look around. If you decide to buy new, I'd recommend looking at the Handtec website as they seem to have the best prices on GPS, and their customer service is excellent (I speak from personal experience after buying an Edge 510 from them and having to return it because it was faulty).


----------



## Ian A (26 Feb 2014)

Brad123 said:


> To entre Comrades you have to do a marthon in under 5hours by the end of November 2014 for 2015.
> Is there a site were I can see all the marthon in October to give me a goal to go for.



I can't give a qualified answer to most of your questions but the Run Britain website has a good list. Runners world has an online event payment system so may be useful. Good luck with the Comrades. Doing it once gives you big bragging rights. Twice is heroic/irresponsible .


----------



## Brad123 (26 Feb 2014)

Ian A said:


> I can't give a qualified answer to most of your questions but the Run Britain website has a good list. Runners world has an online event payment system so may be useful. Good luck with the Comrades. Doing it once gives you big bragging rights. Twice is heroic/irresponsible .


Thanks for the link. After I finish comrades in 2000 I said never again. Still not sure if I want to go for it.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Feb 2014)

Can't run at the moment here in Tokyo because the PM2.5 particulate count is in the 60s, ie. dangerous levels, probably it seems due to pollution blowing in from China (where it's up to 5x higher than this!).


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Can't run at the moment here in Tokyo because the PM2.5 particulate count is in the 60s, ie. dangerous levels, probably it seems due to pollution blowing in from China (where it's up to 5x higher than this!).


And running in a SCUBA mask/tank wouldn't be much fun


----------



## Di Di (28 Feb 2014)

Fells (mainly)

Baildon Runners.

5k - 19.56 (John Carr)
10K - 42.24 (Bradford 10k)
10 m - 1.11 (Askern)
Half - 1.35 (Blackpool)
Mara - 3.30 (London Village!)

However. Fav races are Hebden 22, Rombalds Stride, Yorkshireman (ultra half), Wharfedale (half), Belper Rugby Rover 30k (won a prize there last year for first old bird. Huzzah), Beachy Head Marathon and most of our cross country races.

Currently out of action due to plantar faciitis tho. Have been since beginning Sept and I've had four lots of cortisone. The drugs don't work


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2014)

Di Di said:


> Fells (mainly)



Hiya
So you'll not be up on Ilkley Moor this Sunday?

Favourite races;
_'Harriers v Cyclists' _http://www.bingleyharriers.co.uk/events/harriers-vs-cyclists/ (have ridden & run it)
_'Woodentops' _http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=home ('Stanbury', 'Withins' & 'Auld Lang Syne')
_'Trunce'_ http://www.undeadmonkey.org.uk/trunce/ (start again, on 31st March', & only £1.20 per race! "Whoopee"!)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Mar 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> And running in a SCUBA mask/tank wouldn't be much fun



Much as I love Tokyo, I am very much looking forward to getting back to rural Ontario...


----------



## Ian A (2 Mar 2014)

Di Di said:


> Fells (mainly)
> 
> Baildon Runners.
> 
> ...



I'm doing the Baildon Boundary way again in April. One of my favourite races. I can see why it sells out so quickly.


----------



## Di Di (2 Mar 2014)

Ian A said:


> I'm doing the Baildon Boundary way again in April. One of my favourite races. I can see why it sells out so quickly.


Ah. I usually first aid at that race. :-D


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Mar 2014)

Cold, wet, blustery day up on Ilkley Moor this morning for the Fell-Race.
Stated temperature was 7degrees, but that might have been the BBC forecast for the town itself, it must have been 4 degrees colder up there!!!

I had my (usual) slow, middle of pack - so a shuffle along, & lack of confidence start
Got caught up on the first climb (to Cow & Calf) & had to queue, losing sight of David Kidd (Pontefract AC) at that point...

Enjoyed the twisty, turny, sections that snaked along the very (eroded) edge of a drop to a steam.

Got a self-recorded time of 58:53 

And, a nice Buff, as a souvenir for the anniversary!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Mar 2014)

Dave (Woodentops) Woodhead has 2 volumes of IM F-R photos on his site now;


http://www.woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=home&subtopic=morephotos


Oh dear............... https://plus.google.com/photos/1104...5986278134526823298&oid=110439573756197443848


----------



## fatblokish (3 Mar 2014)

fatblokish said:


> Started running in September in preparation for a half-marathon in March. Having never run since "What time is it Mr Wolf?" in 1971, it is, shall I say, stupendously arduous.
> 
> Funny how, before a run, my body feels fine yet my mind is aquiver. After the run these characteristics somehow reverse. Not sure when the switchover actually occurs though...perhaps when I see my lungs outside my body.
> 
> ...


 
Only gone and done it, I have. 2:40 for a half marathon and I'm chuffed to bits for several reasons:
It's done
I'm alive (thank goodness for Ibuprofen, taken before, during and after the event
The crowd support helped hugely
It wasn't as difficult as I'd feared
My training route was tougher than the race route (Bath)
I have scratched that itch and can retire my trainers...some will disagree on this point I'm sure.

Thanks for the info and support everyone


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Mar 2014)

Ilkley Harriers have uploaded the results;
*149th/231 @ 58:56*


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Mar 2014)

Generally struggling for form and fitness a bit right now. Last week I actually dropped out of the our monthly 5km time trial at the 2.5km mark because I had gone off way too fast with one of the better groups in the club . Normally, I would just readjust my schedule and go for what I could, but this time out it just felt dispiriting dropping further behind and I felt like I couldn't be bothered. Yesterday I found it tough running my 15km route in 1.20, when I was quite comfortably running it in 1.10 last month. It will pass.


----------



## Ian A (6 Mar 2014)

fatblokish said:


> Only gone and done it, I have. 2:40 for a half marathon and I'm chuffed to bits for several reasons:
> It's done
> I'm alive (thank goodness for Ibuprofen, taken before, during and after the event
> The crowd support helped hugely
> ...



Great result. Well done . Whether you retire your trainers or not is up to you .


----------



## Ian A (6 Mar 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Dave (Woodentops) Woodhead has 2 volumes of IM F-R photos on his site now;
> 
> 
> http://www.woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=home&subtopic=morephotos
> ...



You're upright and looking where you're going. I'm still working on that part of my running.


----------



## Ian A (6 Mar 2014)

Di Di said:


> Ah. I usually first aid at that race. :-D



In which case I hope we don't meet . It's a good route. I may have destroyed my legs the day before if I bring my bike up that weekend. Not expecting a fast one .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Mar 2014)

Ian A said:


> You're upright and looking where you're going. I'm still working on that part of my running.


Alas, you should have seen me on the last 2 hills, I lost about 4 places, as I was leaning too far back and not 'letting go' - in the traditional 'brain disengaged' fell-runners descent!! (still favouring my left knee slightly)


----------



## Ian A (6 Mar 2014)

My running's been steadily improving but unfortunately no training for me at all this week trying so far trying to shake off the old man flu. No sleep and consistent training and I've caught the same thing as most of my colleagues. I'm usually fortunate and don't catch this kind of thing so I'll blame the lack of sleep because I'm silly like that. I'd entered a standard distance duathlon for Saturday (10k run/40k bike/5k run) and am worried I might not make it. Not got much in thew way of lung capacity. The plan was to start moderate on the run and then try and get a bit faster for the second half of the first run section, go out on the bike and hammer the flatter parts and conserve on the hills and then hang on for the last run and try and be able to run a bit.


----------



## Ian A (6 Mar 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Alas, you should have seen me on the last 2 hills, I lost about 4 places, as I was leaning too far back and not 'letting go' - in the traditional 'brain disengaged' fell-runners descent!! (still favouring my left knee slightly)



The downhill bits takes some doing at speed. It's easy in theory but when you're on the descent it's not so easy to disengage the brain.


----------



## smutchin (6 Mar 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Dave (Woodentops) Woodhead has 2 volumes of IM F-R photos on his site now;



Great stuff. Makes it look like a lot of fun!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> Great stuff. Makes it look like a lot of fun!




Erm............................... yes!!!

A lot, lot, cheaper than road-races (10Ks/marathons/etc....) too!!!!


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Generally struggling for form and fitness a bit right now. Last week I actually dropped out of the our monthly 5km time trial at the 2.5km mark because I had gone off way too fast with one of the better groups in the club . Normally, I would just readjust my schedule and go for what I could, but this time out it just felt dispiriting dropping further behind and I felt like I couldn't be bothered. Yesterday I found it tough running my 15km route in 1.20, when I was quite comfortably running it in 1.10 last month. It will pass.


Hmmm, good form is cyclical and not always explicable! You'll be back!
Overtraining, post-viral?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> Hmmm, good form is cyclical and not always explicable! You'll be back!
> Overtraining, post-viral?



The latter, I think - plus a bit a low point in my mental cycle (I suffer from depression). I bounced back on Wednesday night with an average of 3.35 in our 6 x 1km interval training session, and all intervals between 3.30 and 3.40, both my fastest and my most consistent ever.


----------



## smutchin (7 Mar 2014)

Impressive, FM. Out of interest, in these sessions, what's your rest time between intervals?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> Impressive, FM. Out of interest, in these sessions, what's your rest time between intervals?



We usually have 2 groups in the club - those who can do 4 minute kilometres or better (or are aiming to) and those who are slower. For the faster group, I think it's based on a 4 / 1 pattern, so it assumes 4 minutes running then a 1 minute interval to walk or jog the 200m back to the start - 1km being 2 1/2 laps. The faster you do the kilos, the more time you have in between... but in practice isn't exact as it depends on when there are gaps on the track between other groups - and sometimes if there are a lot of groups out training, we just have to take the opportunity and go sooner or we have to wait longer... so on average for me it's probably around 1.30 in between.


----------



## smutchin (7 Mar 2014)

Thanks. That all makes perfect sense. 

I really must get into doing some proper intervals stuff. I'm not getting any closer to cracking that elusive 20 minute barrier the way I'm carrying on at the moment.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> Thanks. That all makes perfect sense.
> 
> I really must get into doing some proper intervals stuff. I'm not getting any closer to cracking that elusive 20 minute barrier the way I'm carrying on at the moment.



I would say it was essential to getting faster and being able to sustain speed.


----------



## smutchin (8 Mar 2014)

Perfect conditions for running this morning and I felt good, so I made hay...

Decided to aim for 21 minutes pace, and to give myself added impetus, volunteered to be an official pacer. Thought I would struggle to make it but in the end I smashed it - to the point where I eased off towards the finish because I was so far ahead of the pace! Came in at 20.43 and felt surprisingly comfortable. Totally over the moon with that. I reckon if I'd really pushed it, I could have beat my course PB of 20.27. 

And the chap who was trying to keep up with me came in marginally outside 21 minutes for a PB, so I'm pleased for him too.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Mar 2014)

Have run twice today

First time was when I took the Octavia back to Joannes office, after I'd been to Halifax in it this morning
Circa 4.5 miles in a very steady 37:12, with a mixed road/footpath/bridleway route

http://gb.mapometer.com/running/route_3803712.html

Then, the Club-run this evening
I counted 29 there, slightly more girls than men
We just headed out, at our various paces along Wakefield Road (A638) towards Crofton
The initial aim was for a steady run to 'the Windmill' (name of a pub, that's now an Indian restaurant)

Managed to get (almost) 'off the front', from leaving near the back, with only 3 beating me to the 'Windmill' by 10-15 seconds or so - then they carried on

Waited for the next group (minute,?, behind me), & went back with them
It was okay, till Joe (young lad of 17) put the hammer down & pulled away, just as we passed Nostell Priory, I couldn't keep up with him.

7 miles, in circa 54 minutes


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Mar 2014)

Been feeling much better. Ran a half marathon distance on Sunday in a nice and relaxed 1 hour 48, a tempo 7.5k on Tuesday, and the track training Wednesday night (2 x 1200, 2 x 1000, 2 x 800), in which I was averaging 3.32 - 3.33 / km. Very happy with that.


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (15 Mar 2014)

D33 in under 5hrs today, very happy with that. £14 for that level of discomfort after the 25 mile mark is a bargain
Lochaber in 3 weeks. Time to focus on a bit of pace work. Won't be a fast time but if I can recover it should go well.


----------



## smutchin (15 Mar 2014)

21.21 at the official first running of Canterbury parkrun this morning. Very happy indeed with that - was hoping to beat the 22.39 I did on the test run a few weeks ago but didn't think I'd do it by that much!

The winner crossed the line in a mind-boggling 15.12.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Mar 2014)

'Ekiden' time again today. This time it was the Tamako Ekiden: teams of 4, with members each doing a 7.242km circuit around Lake Tama, a reservoir out in the almost rural west of Tokyo. The course was described as 'mainly flat' but actually 'rolling' might have been more accurate, and there was even a very steep downhill gravel path and a set of stairs... It was a lovely day but got increasingly windy as the morning went on, and just after we finished the wind blew dark clouds in from the mountains and briefly started dumping icy snow on us!

362 teams started including several semi-professional outfits (one of which had several members who ran the course in 21 minutes...) as well as University and High School teams. In addition to just running, I was also organising this one for my club and our (speed-graded) teams came 15th, 27th (mine - with all of us between 28 and 29 minutes!), 34th, 40th and 110th. This was pretty damn good considering that most of our runners were over 40 (and two in their 60s). 

Afterwards we repaired to a local 'onsen' (hot spring resort) for hot baths, beer and noodles. A great day all round - even though I probably shouldn't have been running and had to take painkillers for my Achilles' Tendon just before the race, something I would not normally do.


----------



## smutchin (26 Mar 2014)

This is a local event to me. Looks like fun. I can't think of a good reason not to enter it...

http://www.thanetroadrunners.org.uk/news/2014-03-take-part-in-the-harbour-wallbanger-7k-bea


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Mar 2014)

Looks good!!!

I ran this '1/2' in 2009, sadly to my shame, only once! (have never been able to get there for the others)

It's certainly the only race in Britain, & quite probably the World, to cross a tidal-bay

http://www.crossbay.org.uk/

it was my first half. & despite the 2 main river crossings, the Kent Channel was crotch-deep & over 100yards (well, the river enters the bay, whether the tide's in or out!)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2014)

So my time in Japan is almost up... over the last 10 months, I have lost almost 5kg, and gone from running a 5k in 21 minutes to near 18.30. I've run mountain trail races and half-marathons and team road relays, learned a lot about effective training and met some great people through my club. I'm really going to miss it.


----------



## smutchin (30 Mar 2014)

Yesterday, in ideal parkrun conditions, I did the first 3km comfortably inside 12 minutes. 

Unfortunately, couldn't quite sustain the pace and finished in 20.30. Still, my best 5k time since June last year, and that was on a flatter course. I feel this new approach of going off as fast as possible and seeing how long I can sustain it might reap dividends. If it doesn't kill me. 

I was chasing one of the juniors who used to be slower than me...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Mar 2014)

'20:30'!!
At the moment, I can only dream of that pace/time
Not sure how flat your course is in comparison to my local (Pontefract Racecourse)


Should be out racing this evening, allbeingwell!!
It's the first round of this years 'Trunce' series (9 races)

http://www.undeadmonkey.org.uk/trunce/

They're only 4 miles long, & (circa) 400 feet of climbing, hence a 'CS' race.
They are run under 'Fell Runners Association' guidelines/rules & are therefore considered a fell-race - if a short/easy one, & ideal for beginners (but trail/fell-shoes are recommended)



Signing on/race-start is on the playing fields adjacent to 'The Waggon', Sheffield Road @ Oxspring
http://www.thewaggon-oxspring.co.uk/

Postcode for Sat-Nav = S36 8YQ
OS map-ref for us techno-luddites = (110) SE272 019

Damned good fun, with anything up to 270 entrants!!! (not bad for a weekday evening race)

Cost = £1.20 (or it was last year)
Time = 18:45 (signing in from 18:00)


----------



## smutchin (31 Mar 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> '20:30'!!
> At the moment, I can only dream of that pace/time
> Not sure how flat your course is in comparison to my local (Pontefract Racecourse)



Whitstable is probably a bit flatter, if my memory of Ponty racetrack is reliable. There is a little slope to go up once on each of the two laps, but it also has about 2.5km of dead flat, along the prom. Probably no more than 20 metres "climbing". The course record is 16.10, which seems surprisingly slow to me - it's ripe for a proper fast runner to come and knock a good minute off. 
This is what it looks like on strava if you're interested: http://www.strava.com/activities/124826763

I'm back to feeling that 20 minutes is a realistic target again. Determined to break it before the summer is out!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Mar 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Should be out racing this evening, allbeingwell!!
> It's the first round of this years 'Trunce' series (9 races)
> 
> http://www.undeadmonkey.org.uk/trunce/
> ...



Damned wet too!!, I even got my shorts wet in the 2nd crossing (wading) of the River Don!
Good fun though, with (I'd guess?) 250 starters!!

Still £1.20

Not a brilliant time/position, but it's early season; *33:23 *(position not known), &I think, first Club-member back (7 of us??)

Last years 2nd crossing of the Don - I carried a camera round on one race..............

(deeper than that this time, water was full width - to wall at other side)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Apr 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not a brilliant time/position, but it's early season; *33:23 *(position not known), &I think, first Club-member back (7 of us??)



Time is officially same, & placed @ *73rd/322 *Poor start, boxed in, so lost 20+ seconds to railway bridge (record field)

Also, it was faster than any of 2013's times (ran 8 out of 9 last year)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Apr 2014)

_*'What Woment Want!?'*_

No!!, not the Mel Gibson film of the same name, but....

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/wo...un-up-muddy-hills-pelted-with-hailstones.html

I know Annabel Mason (& John, her dad), she's like a greased Whippet & generally not far off the top men!
Heck!, I've even seen her finish a (7 mile) fell-race less than 5 minutes behind Jonny Brownlee!!!!!!!!!!!!! (placing 11th/370+, to his 1st!!!)

As the writer stated (after running 'The Stoop')
_"There was no medal, but a Curly Wurly instead, and a glowing sense of achievement. 
After the race, my feet were black with mud. They stayed a funny colour for at least a week. Which is kind of a badge of honour. 
Better than cheerleading any day"
_
The writer finished *382nd/402 @ 1.07:03*
The first woman home was placed 35th @ 37:46, but the writer made the effort to see what it was all about - she did her research (even if belatedly!!)

The Race in question;
http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=stoop&subtopic=home


*Plus;
*
I've just sent off entries for these 2 races;

*1. *'Ilkley Trail-race'
7 miles/700 feet of ascent
There are absolutely wonderful views over Lower Wharfedale, especially on the return leg

I ran it in 2010, 2011 (missed 2012, due to knee injury)
In 2013, I really suffered, due to a lack of miles/poor training, with the Plantar Fasciitis (making me 10 minutes slower than 2011!!!)

http://www.ilkleyharriers.org.uk/index.php?page=trail 
Map & photo-guide on the page



*2.* 'Bluebell Trail 10'
This is a nice scenic, mixed terrain race (10 mile, not 10K)
There's ancient pack-horse routes, canal towpaths, woodland
And, the fearsome Trooper Lane, which supposedly ascends over 570 feet in half-a-mile

I tried it for the first time last year, whilst suffering from the 'P-F', & it was hard, perhaps the downhills were harder than the uphills (barring Trooper Lane)

http://www.stainlandlions.com/Club_Races/2013/BluebellTrail/index.htm


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Apr 2014)

Re; the 'Bluebell Trail 10'

This is a link to photos/film-footage of the 'Trooper Lane' climb

http://thehelloftheworth.blogspot.co.uk/p/2-trooper-lane.html


*Edit @ 10:55
*
Just found these, from Mondays 'Trunce' 

Some photos of Race1

Don crossing 1
https://www.flickr.com/photos/92673091@N08/sets/72157643256243064/

Leaders return; Don crossing 3 (same place, opposite direction to '1')
https://www.flickr.com/photos/92673091@N08/sets/72157643263862954/
Yes, I'm in there somewhere


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Apr 2014)

(Pontefract) ParkRun this morning (#149)

*25th/203 @ 203* 

Quite a reduced field this morning


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (6 Apr 2014)

Lochaber marathon today. Was expecting my legs to go wrong any time after 8 miles and although I didn't get close to a pb, I was happy with under 3:30. I reckon a GFA could be within reach at Loch Ness, as long as the arthroscopy goes ok


----------



## Ian A (8 Apr 2014)

Another raced missed. Had a bit of lurgy again so didn't run Baildon Boundary Way. We still went to visit family and I did get a few hours easy spin on the bike on the Sunday morning and drove home in the evening. One of my knees started to really hurt when we got home and was swollen the next morning. Went to the doctor the same morning and a graze on my knee has become infected, front of the kneecap swollen, red and warm to touch. On antibiotics now. Hopefully it'll clear up before the weekend. It's all fun .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Apr 2014)

Oh dear!!
Not good at all!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Apr 2014)

So my ten months in Japan is at an end and I am once again, injured. We had a few days on the amazing island of Amami Oshima and I had an intensive 3 days of mountain running planned. However I didn't realised until I started the first day - a relatively modest 17km with a total of 250m of vertical ascent - that I had a bit of a cold coming on, and consequently I wasn't in any shape to push myself physically. Inevitably I did something horrible to my knee and had no option but to limp the 6km home, making it worse of course. I walked 12km the next day instead of running, and things seem to be getting better but I am waiting for the now full-on cold to subside before running again - probably when I am briefly back in the UK from Wednesday.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Apr 2014)

2nd 'Trunce' of the series on Monday evening
Another large field - 335 finishers!!! (was 322 at first round)
Got stuck mid-pack & couldn't get out, so a poor run to the first kissing gate, so time lost queuing

Finished; _*91st/335 @ 33:15*_ (faster than round 1, & better than PBs for 2012 & 2013 - both years saw injuries)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Apr 2014)

Back in the UK for a few days in between Japan and Canada, and I've been out running on the Hampshire Downs around my folks' place: 11km yesterday and 17.5 today ona mixture of footpaths, tracks and road. My knee is getting better again and didn't start hurting until around the 15k mark today, which is good. Going to have a break tomorrow and then the plan is for 15km followed by a Half. Then I am in Barcelona for 5 days for work reasons (seriously) so I have to find some good running routes...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Apr 2014)

ParkRun 151 (@ Pontefract) this morning

Felt lousy - last nights Curry making itself known, after the 3/4 mile mark
Thankfully, it stayed where it was!!!

Managed a (at moment; self-timed) _21:35_, with a quite reasonable sized field


*Plus; *
An album of Trunce pictures from Monday evening, at the first crossing of the River Don
https://www.flickr.com/photos/92673091@N08/sets/72157644009511884/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Apr 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> ParkRun 151 (@ Pontefract) this morning
> Managed a (at moment; self-timed) _21:35_, with a quite reasonable sized field



Officially *44th/286 @ 21:32
*
Blimey!!, I remember when that time would definitely get me a top 15!!
Far too many fast young (& old!!) runners now

Out of interest, our fastest lady timed _3rd @_ _17:36_ this AM!!
She is damned good though, & it's the first time I've seen her there, but have seen her in 10Ks

(Helen Singleton; 'Wakefield Harriers')


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Apr 2014)

Half-marathon distance today, much of it cross-country and very rolling terrain. About 15km in, a muscle in the arch of my right foot went, and it was very painful getting back - whether walking or running.


----------



## smutchin (21 Apr 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Then I am in Barcelona for 5 days for work reasons (seriously) so I have to find some good running routes...



Up Montjuïc!

I bet there are some really lovely hilly routes round there, especially if you head out of town a bit. Have you looked on Endomondo? There should be loads of user-generated routes on there.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Apr 2014)

smutchin said:


> Up Montjuïc!
> 
> I bet there are some really lovely hilly routes round there, especially if you head out of town a bit. Have you looked on Endomondo? There should be loads of user-generated routes on there.



Thanks. There are probably some on mapmyrun too... hill-training and speedwork is what I am going to concentrate on, having been doing some longer distances over the past week.


----------



## Ian A (23 Apr 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Thanks. There are probably some on mapmyrun too... hill-training and speedwork is what I am going to concentrate on, having been doing some longer distances over the past week.



It's nearly twenty years since i last visited Barcelona and remember the fun fair in the mountain was pretty close to the main city. The Challenge Barcelona bike leg is famously lumpy and close to the main city. Lots of fantastic scenery and hilly routes as tough as you like. Plenty of flat too if you need that.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Apr 2014)

Pontefract ParkRun '152' this morning
The slightly inclement conditions seemed to keep a large percentage of starters away this morning

Quite a blustery day, as well as the incessant heavy drizzle, that didn't quite burst into the threatened rain

I did my usual slow start, with a slight bit of being boxed in, to record a* 30th/202 @ 21:50* (286 finishers last week)


Oh!!, & the best of luck to my Club-mate (& near neighbour) Craig Tipton this morning, who is up in the Yorkshire Dales, & running the http://www.threepeaksrace.org.uk/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 May 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Plus;
> *
> I've just sent off entries for these 2 races;
> *2.* 'Bluebell Trail 10'
> ...





Not an easy race again!!!
Dropped a few places in the first set of woods, to Copley
Made a few up along the Canal towpath
Walked up part of Trooper Lane
Really enjoyed the fast, cobbled, muddy, descent of Dark Lane/Magna Via (medieval 'hollow-way')
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/841842
Suffered a bit from the 8 mile mark, but I'd caught a friend up (David Kidd, from 'Pontefract AC') , between top of Trooper Lane, & Dark Lane, so we worked together
He bet me by maybe 40 seconds though, in the end

I did, however, knock the best part of 13 minutes off last years time - I had hoped for '20', but it was not to be
Stopped watch at *1.27:19* (no officials yet)

Not sure who this guy is, but it shows how steep Trooper Lane is!!!!






Pre-race
Denise Clark, the writer, Adrian Leach & Darren Horobin





Three sets of images here, if they are 'publicly viewable'
https://www.facebook.com/Mongoose39uk



Trooper Lane, takes its toll


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 May 2014)

More Bluebell photos (up by 'Halifax Beacon')


https://www.flickr.com/photos/114228235@N04/sets/72157644459075296


----------



## User169 (5 May 2014)

Haven't been doing too much running recently - took 6 weeks off to give a couple of annoying aches and pains the chance to clear up properly. Started to get back on track over the last couple of weeks and ran a half marathon yesterday at my children's athletics club. Clocked a satisfying 1:32 - 5 minutes quicker than my previous attempt in Feb.


----------



## Ian A (6 May 2014)

I've been ticking over with easy shorter runs recently and no races as I've been increasing my cycling mileage. Don't want to overdo things. Built up to doing 100+ mile bike rides yesterday and the weekend before so taking it easy with everything else. Planning on a shorter bike ride next weekend so I'll go for a longer run instead and see how the legs feel.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 May 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I did, however, knock the best part of 13 minutes off last years time - I had hoped for '20', but it was not to be
> Stopped watch at *1.27:19* (no officials yet)


\
They're out!
Sadly, I've not magically lost another 5 minutes, but my position is far better than I expected
*79th/452 @ 1.27:18*



Oh!, & looking down Trooper Lane, from roughly half-way


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 May 2014)

Ran 'Trunce 3' on Monday (12th)
Very wet!!, the River Don was in fine form!, with water deep enough to get the shorts soggy

A record field. Just 

Finishing; *75th/336 @ 33:52* 

An odd race, as a few Barnsley Harriers & myself were stood by the start-stone (partially buried rock at side of track), & 100+ had gathered further up 

When Andy called them back, it ended up with them all in front of us, with far too many to push forwards through 
So, lots of time/places were lost immediately, plus the wasted energy trying to get back up to a reasonable position



Hence the above 'down the field' position

Oh well, that's racing though 


Lots of Race 3 pictures here; 


https://www.flickr.com/photos/124579423@N04/sets/72157644648668281/ 

Page 1 is out of synch, as the runners in the river are back-markers


----------



## smutchin (17 May 2014)

I've entered the Beauty & The Beast marathon again. Only this time I'm not doing it as a team of three, I'm doing the whole damn thing solo.
http://hellyhansenbeautyandthebeast.co.uk/

It'll be my second ever full marathon. The first will be the Thanet Marathon. Which takes place 6 days earlier.

Oh well, at least Thanet is a road race and therefore somewhat easier terrain, though not exactly flat.


----------



## User169 (19 May 2014)

smutchin said:


> I've entered the Beauty & The Beast marathon again. Only this time I'm not doing it as a team of three, I'm doing the whole damn thing solo.
> http://hellyhansenbeautyandthebeast.co.uk/
> 
> It'll be my second ever full marathon. The first will be the Thanet Marathon. Which takes place 6 days earlier.
> ...


 
Two marathons in a week sounds pretty tough Smutch!


----------



## smutchin (19 May 2014)

Yeah, but they're two I really want to do...

Fortunately, it turns out the second one has been moved to the 20th rather than the original date of the 13th, so they're actually nearly two whole weeks apart. Much easier!


----------



## User169 (19 May 2014)

Leiden half marathon yesterday. Scorching temps and a beer too many the night before made it a tough one. Started well and was around 1:30 pace, but struggled over the last 10km and got back in 1:34:06. Finally though, I seem to be able to run a half marathon without getting an injury, so am planning to gradually up the training mileage and get under 1:30 this year.


----------



## smutchin (19 May 2014)

Good work. Sub-1.30 would be very respectable.


----------



## Ian A (20 May 2014)

1:34 is very respectable!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 May 2014)

Pontefract ParkRun '155' on Saturday, quite hot & humid, even at that time


Quite warm & horrible!!!, managed to get to *39th/271 @ 21:28 *though!





Ian A said:


> 1:34 is very respectable!



Agreed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smutchin (20 May 2014)

Ian A said:


> 1:34 is very respectable!



True!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 May 2014)

Back in Ontario now, and I'm building up to my first local race back home - an 8k thing called 'Beat Beethoven' on June 1st. I'm hoping to get near or under 31minutes and finish in the Top 20 - which I've never done before in this race. Top 3 in my age group would also be nice, although that all depends on who shows up on the day, and even sub-31 may not guarantee me either as the numbers and the standards seem to be increasing year on year. The training is going well though, and I've been on the tri-bike for the first time in a year too, which is helping my leg strength.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 May 2014)

I've managed to get an invite (as a Club) to an interesting race, it's essentially a members only & invited guests event - mainly due to space on the transport to the start!!

I did it last year, but was the only entrant from my Club. I can't say I 'pulled strings', but I know a couple of members of the promoting club (& a stalwart of their 'Man v Bike' race in December

This is the advert from a couple of years ago;

http://denbydaletravellers.org.uk/ESW/Files/CAN_YOU_BEAT_BADGER_2012.pdf


----------



## User169 (25 May 2014)

Westland half-marathon today. A scenic parcours running between all the greenhouses - it's a big tomato growing region. 

Had a cold the past couple of days, so nearly gave it a miss. Felt OK once I got going though and got round in 1:32 dead.

There was a marathon at the same time won with a time of 2:35. I looked back at times for the same event in the mid-80s and they had 25 people run under 2:30! Peeps don't seem to run as fast as they used to!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 May 2014)

Should have run this one yesterday. but I felt a bit 'off' when I got up, so didn't bother going up
http://www.ilkleyharriers.org.uk/index.php?page=trail

Mindst you, I was kicking myself by the advertised start-time, that I ought to have gone & seen how I went out on the course
I've ran it 3 times

2010 = 62nd/269 @ 53:26 
2011 = 72nd/272 @ 53:19 
2012 = didn't enter, due to knee injury 
2013 = 151st/243 @ 1.02:29 (due to lack of training, with Plantar Fasciitis)

It's got lovely views, especially on the 'back', when you're looking across Wharfedale to Ilkley Moor

277 finishers, 2 of my club-mates went up (unbeknownst to me)



Oh well, there's always 2015!!!


----------



## Ian A (27 May 2014)

A bit of a flying visit to Oxenhope yesterday and today. Managed to squeeze in an 18 mile road run yesterday around Oxenhope, Haworth, Pennistone Hill, Stanbury, Cross Roads and Keighley. Wasn't quick and not the most hilly route I could have taken by a long way but it blew the long run cobwebs from my legs.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 May 2014)

You ought to have taken some fell-shoes & followed parts of the Woodentops races, such as 'Withins'
All on public-footpaths, I believe - unlike 'Stanbury Splash', & 'Auld Lang Syne'

http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=withins&subtopic=home

https://plus.google.com/photos/1104...5800214946425154306&oid=110439573756197443848


This one appeared, linked, on my FaceBook page last night

Anyone from west Leeds/east Bradford ought to be familiar with the area

I've raced MTB's around there in the early 90's, so just about remember parts of the course used
Though we didn't go up the hill, just cut across it near the top



http://www.pudseypacers.com/events/post-hill-challenge


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 May 2014)

Hmm, having said the training was going well, I have spent most of the last few days not being able to get the time to run, and having way too many opportunities to drink beer - that stops today!


----------



## Ian A (28 May 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> You ought to have taken some fell-shoes & followed parts of the Woodentops races, such as 'Withins'
> All on public-footpaths, I believe - unlike 'Stanbury Splash', & 'Auld Lang Syne'



I did think that when I went past Pennistone Hill car park. I didn't know what time I could get out for a run and was planning on having to go out when it was dark. Didn't fancy a nighttime run over open moorland at night on my own.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 May 2014)

Fair comment Ian!


----------



## thefollen (29 May 2014)

Any peeps here doing this?

http://www.ratracemanvsmountain.com/

I've very tempted :-D


----------



## Ian A (29 May 2014)

thefollen said:


> Any peeps here doing this?
> 
> http://www.ratracemanvsmountain.com/
> 
> I've very tempted :-D



Looks fantastic (in theory ) but I don' see me getting round that!


----------



## Ian A (29 May 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Fair comment Ian!



It's the kind of thing I would do normally and probably get lost for a few hours in the process. Obviously suffered a very rare bought of common sense. It won't last .


----------



## User169 (29 May 2014)

Our town's 10km today (bank holiday here). My first 10km under 40 min in about 20years. Net time of 39:36, so got two of my targets this year (41m for 10km and 20m for 5km). Just the 1:30km half marathon to go!


----------



## User169 (29 May 2014)

thefollen said:


> Any peeps here doing this?
> 
> http://www.ratracemanvsmountain.com/
> 
> I've very tempted :-D



120 squids!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 May 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> 120 squids!!



I can run an entire seasons (almost years!!) fell-races for less than that
This coming Monday evenings race is £1.50!!!


----------



## Ian A (30 May 2014)

That's triathlon prices. The Yorkshireman Marathon the week after is £18. I usually do one big (expensive ) multi sport race a year and everything else is small local races. Running races shouldn't be that much. Triathlons on the other hand are never cheap. The club I'm in organises a race once a year and I have some kind of idea of the costs involved. Some people take the p!$$ of course, the most famous long distance triathlon brand being one of them if you compare their races to other races of the same distance. I'm hoping to complete this event in in July. When I entered it it was considerably cheaper than any of the similar distance events I've done in the UK which won't come close to it in terms of scenery. Membership of British triathlon gave a significant saving at registration too. They even include a generic training plan on their website which is something UK races try and sell you through an approved partner at an additional and costly rate. I'll be taking it easy as I need t recover for a branded long distance race which is just over six weeks after and which cost an eye watering amount of money and is a one off never to be repeated entry fee for me.


----------



## thefollen (30 May 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I can run an entire seasons (almost years!!) fell-races for less than that
> This coming Monday evenings race is £1.50!!!



Where are they usually held? Do any of the locations creep their way south? I'm in London :-)


----------



## Ian A (30 May 2014)

thefollen said:


> Where are they usually held? Do any of the locations creep their way south? I'm in London :-)



You could have a look here for races near you. The region filter is halfway down on the left hand side. There are also winter league cross country races throughout the country which are organised by running clubs although you usually have to be a member of a club to race. The ones were I live are around £3 a go and usually great fun.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 May 2014)

Ian A said:


> There are also winter league cross country races throughout the country which are organised by running clubs although you usually have to be a member of a club to race. The ones were I live are around £3 a go and usually great fun.



This is the league my Club is involved with

http://www.pecoxc.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 May 2014)

Ran Pontefract ParkRun '157' this morning

Didn't feel like a good race, seemed to be falling back during the first mile, but it seems I wasn't, as only two runners passed me


*35th/260 @ 21:18 *
My PB is 21:10, so something's going right, & it's also my fastest time this year - so far


----------



## smutchin (1 Jun 2014)

Over 23 mins for me at parkrun yesterday. Didn't feel at all right. Hmmm. Probably just from not having done much running lately. And maybe still recovering from last weekend's cycling exertions. Need to really knuckle down to some serious training if I'm going to do these two marathons in September...

Anyway, talking of marathons, my sister has been going on for a while about her next door neighbour Steve, who only started running a few years ago as a means to get fit and lose weight. Seems he's been making fairly good progress...
http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2014/may/31/great-britain-commonwealth-games-marathon-steve-way

Something to aspire to!


----------



## User169 (1 Jun 2014)

smutchin said:


> Anyway, talking of marathons, my sister has been going on for a while about her next door neighbour Steve, who only started running a few years ago as a means to get fit and lose weight. Seems he's been making fairly good progress...
> http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2014/may/31/great-britain-commonwealth-games-marathon-steve-way
> 
> Something to aspire to!



Theres hope for us all Smutch!


----------



## User169 (1 Jun 2014)

14km today. I was aiming for a sub- hour run and managed 57:21. Pretty pleased with that.

Going to join a club now. I think ive got as far as I can on my own.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Jun 2014)

I've just come back from running my first race back in Canada - a tough 8km road race. I was trying for 31 or under, but it was very hot and I got 31.20 (unconfirmed). Top Canadian finisher in the last Olympic Marathon, and hometown hero, Dylan Wykes, turned up and ran the course twice to finish in 49 minutes for 16km!!! I started with him and I think I managed, oh, 50 metres, before he dropped me! t was incredible to watch him finish - like a gazelle or something not quite human.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Jun 2014)

A very wet 'Trunce' last night

My vest (holds less water than a 'tech' t-shirt), shorts, socks & shoes are still sodden this morning

The river (Don) was up. but not enough to make much difference - it might have done, if the race was this evening instead!

We fielded 21 runners!!, including 3 first timers, so not a bad turn out
Ended up with a rather poor _58th/263 @ 33:48_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Jun 2014)

'Trunce 4' photos


https://www.flickr.com/photos/mossienetphotography/sets/72157644984542891/


----------



## 333 (5 Jun 2014)

Some great photos on that link Richard!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jun 2014)

333 said:


> Some great photos on that link Richard!



Thankyou!!

Idiots, the lot of us!!!
Or, are we just dedicated & 'hard-core'?? 

I may have been right first time?? - sadly, I'm somewhere in that album (taken at first & third River Don crossing. Same location on the 'out' & the 'back')


Admittedly, I've line up in a lot worse than that; 2012 'Auld Lang Syne' springs to mind


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jun 2014)

A lovely wet, 'character building' ParkRun 158!

The thunderstorm started within 2 minutes of leaving the line!!, & rain all the way round

The time-keepers had already told us, that if the Lightening started, we were on our own, as they weren't standing under the trees to take times/positions!!

Circa _*21:43*_, despite stopping at roughly the 3/4 mile mark to re-tie shoelace that had become undone!
Oh well!!, what if.............


*Edit @ 10:42
*
Just been back-tracking whilst checking for todays times, I did the very first ParkRun there, & was 5th! (forgotten about that)
http://www.parkrun.org.uk/pontefract/results/weeklyresults/?runSeqNumber=1


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jun 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A lovely wet, 'character building' ParkRun 158!
> 
> Circa _*21:43*_, despite stopping at roughly the 3/4 mile mark to re-tie shoelace that had become undone!


Officially;
_*44th/245 @ 21:42*_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jun 2014)

Pity the poor Marshall 
(yesterdays damp ParkRun)


----------



## smutchin (8 Jun 2014)

24.28 at parkrun yesterday, my slowest since the very first parkrun I did, just over two years ago - although to be fair I had run 9km to the start at not much slower pace...

I also ran home afterwards, a more direct route, so only 7km, but a lot of it uphill (including one climb that was over 10% at its steepest part). I wish I'd paced myself a bit better on the outward leg and parkrun itself because I suffered badly and it took close to 50 minutes. It didn't help that the early warm sunshine had by then given way to a chilly headwind and stinging rain. I also think I was a bit dehydrated by then.

So, 21km overall, in a tad over 2hrs. Not bad but even allowing for the lack of recent running + terrain + conditions, I'm going to have to put in a hell of a lot of work between now and September to have any hope of a sub-3.30 marathon.


----------



## Ollie W (8 Jun 2014)

Doing my first ParkRun, assuming this viral cough is gone, at Southampton Common on Saturday. I'm not sure I've ever run 5k before (4 is about the max I've done) so I'm a bit nervous but I know I'm going to be slowly so it's OK. Any tips?


----------



## smutchin (8 Jun 2014)

Just enjoy it. As with cycling, it's best to start off at a comfortable pace to avoid burning yourself out too early, and increase your speed towards the end if you have anything left in the tank. So take the first 3km steadily (if you're breathing faster than normal but still just about able to have a conversation, that's probably about the right level of effort) and if you get to the final 400m and still have some energy left, give it full throttle for a sprint finish. 

First time out, you're setting a benchmark time. The more you do it, the better idea you'll get of what you're capable of. Always try to push yourself just that little bit harder each time, but don't worry if you can't set a new PB every week - performance does go up and down for lots of reasons. 

The best thing about parkrun is no one cares whether you're fast or slow, you'll get the same level of encouragement and plenty of support. 

Do you know the course? Good idea to have a look on the website so you know when and where to expect any hills!


----------



## SimonJKH (9 Jun 2014)

smutchin said:


> The best thing about parkrun is no one cares whether you're fast or slow, you'll get the same level of encouragement and plenty of support.


So true. Just enjoy it Ollie


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Jun 2014)

I'm doing my first competitive mile in a couple of weeks. I've never run a race this short, but after the year of track training etc. I think that at least I won't disgrace myself. I'm aiming for 5.30, which is ambitious but doable.


----------



## smutchin (11 Jun 2014)

Ooh, good luck!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Jun 2014)

smutchin said:


> Ooh, good luck!



Thanks. I am also still trying to drop the 2kg I need to be properly competitive, except now I've decided that I'm really going to do it, not just imagine that I'm doing it!


----------



## smutchin (12 Jun 2014)

Tell me about it. The 3kg I've been imagining I've been trying to drop has turned into the 7kg I really need to drop...


----------



## Daffy (12 Jun 2014)

I'm a lapsed runner.... have done a few 10k races and got 1 half marathon under my belt. Fancy cycling for a change now tho :-)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Jun 2014)

smutchin said:


> Tell me about it. The 3kg I've been imagining I've been trying to drop has turned into the 7kg I really need to drop...



oooh, that's going to have added about a minute to your 5k time.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jun 2014)

smutchin said:


> 21km overall, in a tad over 2hrs. Not bad but even allowing for the lack of recent running + terrain + conditions, I'm going to have to put in a hell of a lot of work between now and September to have any hope of a sub-3.30 marathon.




Last Saturday, I ran the (very wet, as stated above) ParkRun, then ran to work & back
That was just over 11 & 1/2 miles in roughly 1.19, so wouldn't reflect too badly for a 'Half' time (last time I did a similar distance, in one loop, as a test, it came out at 1.22)




Flying_Monkey said:


> Thanks. I am also still trying to drop the 2kg I need to be properly competitive, except now I've decided that I'm really going to do it, not just imagine that I'm doing it!


I'm generally 10 stone (+/- a pound)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Jun 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'm generally 10 stone (+/- a pound)



I'm currently about 62kg (almost 136.5 lbs or 9 stone 10 1/2). I'm aiming to be 60kg (132lbs or 9 stone 6). At my lightest, when I was cycling more seriously (and younger!), I was 57.5kg (126.5lbs or just over 9 stone). I'll never be that again.


----------



## Ollie W (13 Jun 2014)

I'm currently 126kg, fair amount to lose hence my trepidation at the ParkRun! Will see if the viral cough I've had clears for tomorrow.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jun 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I'm currently about 62kg (almost 136.5 lbs or 9 stone 10 1/2). I'm aiming to be 60kg (132lbs or 9 stone 6). At my lightest, when I was cycling more seriously (and younger!), I was 57.5kg (126.5lbs or just over 9 stone). I'll never be that again.



A fee years ago (2005-ish??), when I'd been off the bike for a while, due to work/birth of daughter/etc... I'd ballooned to 12 stone
I had to do something about it, so got back on the bike & was mega-strict with myself food-wise
I've been tee-total since passing my driving test (in 1983), so that was one less bad source to cut out

Anyway, I lost 3 stone in 3 months!

It was annoying for my wife, as she worked at the Hospital too, at the time & she got fed-up of staff asking her if I was alright/was anything the matter, due to the rapid weight-loss
At the end of it, I touched 8st 13!

Since then, I've managed to keep weight down to around '10', barring putting a few pounds on, after a holiday in Florida - the intention was to run whilst there, but due to injury I couldn't, & sadly over-indulged

Out of curiosity, I got weighed before writing this, as I usually go on scales once a week (Monday AM), I was 9stone 12Ib


----------



## Ian A (16 Jun 2014)

I'm sat around 71KG at the moment, 5'7". I'm not a slim build which is my excuse . Hoping to get down to 68kg in the next five weeks before going to the Alpes. A two week taper should help. I do a much better weight loss when I'm not training much. I'm new to the consistent amount of training I'm doing at the moment so I probably eat too much for what I'm doing but at the same time if I eat too little it would be worse.

When we had our third child I managed to get up to 95KG .


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Jun 2014)

Well, I'm down to 61.5kg after a week of more concentrated diet and exercise (the aim is to lose 0.5kg a week for 4 weeks). So that's a good start. I ran a measured 15km and a tempo 6.5km over the weekend. Going to concentrate on speedwork (intervals) in the coming two weeks leading up to my mile race.


----------



## Ian A (16 Jun 2014)

Do you mind me asking what height you guys are? I'm thinking my leanest target if I were to be very disciplined would be around 65kg at the absolute minimum. I don't have the endurance athlete lean build and weight is a tricky issue. I can certaibly lose more from where I am at the moment and plan to be very disciplined with food after IM Wales when I plan to have a month of very light training and lots of sleep to see where I end up. I lose weight better when I'm training in less as and seem to judge my requirements better without a heavy training load.


----------



## smutchin (17 Jun 2014)

Well, I'm about 175cm (5'9"-ish) so a little taller than you and my target weight would be 64kg. But it's an elusive target and I don't have the self-discipline to achieve it. 

It gets harder to keep the weight off once you're past 40. That's my excuse. 70kg is still a "healthy" weight for me, it's just not an "athletic" weight. As FM says, just an extra few kg can easily add a minute to your 5km time.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jun 2014)

Ian A said:


> Do you mind me asking what height you guys are?



About 5'8", or, 5'9"


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Jun 2014)

I'm only 5'5"...


----------



## User169 (17 Jun 2014)

Having run under 40min for 10km, I thought I'd made a bit of a break-through, but the next 10km was a disaster. It was hot and I felt dehydrated from the off. I ended up running behind someone I knew was pretty swift (too swift for me) and was knackered after 4km, so stopped after the first oftwo 5km loops. The time wasn't so bad, 19:45, but there's no way I could have kept that up for another 5km. My next two runs were both pretty slow too, so I took a week off and managed a 40:30 10km at the weekend which felt a lot better.

I'm 5'10'' and 76kg. Probably a bit porky for running. In my 20s, I was under 65kg and could run 10km under 37min.


----------



## Ian A (17 Jun 2014)

Thanks, I think I'm suffering from being too fat for too many years and my upper body/ribcage grew into it(?). I think the best way to describe me is rotund torso and/or hunchbacked . I'm lean enough to have visible stomach muscles (a bit) but could certainly loose plenty more weight. I don't think I'll make it down to the low 60s without amputating something. I still get beaten by plenty of people who are much bigger than me. That would be the training!


----------



## Ian A (17 Jun 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I'm only 5'5"...


Pretty certain there's no such thing as "only" when it comes to height. You're the same height as my dad and it works for him .




smutchin said:


> Well, I'm about 175cm (5'9"-ish) so a little taller than you and my target weight would be 64kg. But it's an elusive target and I don't have the self-discipline to achieve it.
> 
> It gets harder to keep the weight off once you're past 40. That's my excuse. 70kg is still a "healthy" weight for me, it's just not an "athletic" weight. As FM says, just an extra few kg can easily add a minute to your 5km time.



Indeed. I knocked 16min off my half marathon PB when I lost an additional 2 stone. Worked a treat! I'm hoping to keep my weight down where it is long term. Definitely harder as you get older if you're a food fan.


----------



## Ollie W (17 Jun 2014)

I don't feel so bad for finishing my first Parkrun in 41:41 now! Clearly I've got to lose about 50kg to have a chance :P


----------



## Ian A (18 Jun 2014)

Y


Ollie W said:


> I don't feel so bad for finishing my first Parkrun in 41:41 now! Clearly I've got to lose about 50kg to have a chance :P



You'll feel even better when you go faster next time .


----------



## Ollie W (18 Jun 2014)

Here's hoping! I wasn't last but had to walk intermittently between 2 and 3km and then from 3-4.25ish because my right leg decided to give up the ghost like I'd got shin splints or something. I'm three minutes off the next slowest on Strava so that's the first goal. It was annoying because I wasn't actually aerobically tired until I decided to grin and bear it through the last 400m or so to at least look half decent in front of the crowds!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Jun 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Having run under 40min for 10km, I thought I'd made a bit of a break-through, but the next 10km was a disaster. It was hot and I felt dehydrated from the off. I ended up running behind someone I knew was pretty swift (too swift for me) and was knackered after 4km, so stopped after the first oftwo 5km loops. The time wasn't so bad, 19:45, but there's no way I could have kept that up for another 5km. My next two runs were both pretty slow too, so I took a week off and managed a 40:30 10km at the weekend which felt a lot better.
> 
> I'm 5'10'' and 76kg. Probably a bit porky for running. In my 20s, I was under 65kg and could run 10km under 37min.



I hate to say this, DP, but you'd probably have to cut down on the beer to be regularly under 40. There is nothing that affects my times as much as alcohol. I now don't drink at all in the week before any race and have cut down vastly at other times.


----------



## User169 (18 Jun 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I hate to say this, DP, but you'd probably have to cut down on the beer to be regularly under 40. There is nothing that affects my times as much as alcohol. I now don't drink at all in the week before any race and have cut down vastly at other times.


 
 Certainly not a good idea to drink the night before! 

As important is getting bit more structure into training. I've just joined club, which I hope will help. Last night we ran km intervals on the track with 200m recoveries. I ran 7: first 2 at 4mins and the rest at 3:45. Half marathon on Sunday.


----------



## User169 (20 Jun 2014)

Local 5km race this evening. 18:50 - over 3 mins quicker than I ran at the same event last year.

My daughters were also running and placed 2nd and 3rd in their age groups. They both got a prize of, er, a tray of tomatoes!


----------



## User169 (22 Jun 2014)

Local half marathon today. 


1:28:50 - pretty pleased with that.


----------



## Stephen C (23 Jun 2014)

I've been a bit of a lurker on this thread, I used to hate running but after taking up cycling 2 years ago, my fitness has improved so I recently gave running another go. With a bit of persuasion from friends I did a parkrun in 25:55 and was pretty chuffed, although I was very cautious and started very gently. 

After a few more runs to learn what I could do and how to pace a little better, I managed a 21:28 on Saturday, something I never thought I would be able to do! I've definitely caught the bug now!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jun 2014)

Great stuff!!!

Shows what you can do, with a little training


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Jun 2014)

I accidentally ran 14.5km yesterday, when I had been intending to run 11.5. I missed a turning and forgot how much further the extra loop was. Still, I felt good and kept the same even tempo without any problems.


----------



## Stephen C (24 Jun 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Great stuff!!!
> 
> Shows what you can do, with a little training


It was the first run I really pushed myself and finished with nothing left, so it is now the bench mark to work from. Definitely got my eyes set on a sub-20!

A quick question about training, I cycle a lot (2 hours commuting a day) so don't have a lot of time left for runs, but what is the best use of my time for training for a sub-20 minute 5km? (approx 2 hours a week)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jun 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I've managed to get an invite (as a Club) to an interesting race, it's essentially a members only & invited guests event - mainly due to space on the transport to the start!!
> 
> I did it last year, but was the only entrant from my Club. I can't say I 'pulled strings', but I know a couple of members of the promoting club (& a stalwart of their 'Man v Bike' race in December
> http://denbydaletravellers.org.uk/ESW/Files/CAN_YOU_BEAT_BADGER_2012.pdf



Arrived at the Station for18:35, to think no-one else from the Club was coming 

By 19:00, we had 11 members! 

John, the organiser, caused me some odd looks, when he said the race started from the station (it didn't last year), as I have no idea of the footpaths/bridleways around there 

Sadly, my breathing was suffering after about a mile (humidity) 


I think I was 9th??, after missing 2 turnings, & having 2 'Wakefield Harriers' girls (who'd been working together) come by me 

Self recorded time; *25:56* 

Didn't beat the train, but did see it at the first mid-way station, I didn't last year!!!


----------



## User169 (25 Jun 2014)

Half-way through the year and have hit my 2014 targets already:

5km - target 20:00 - 18:51
10km - target 41:00 - 39:36
1/2 marathon - target 1:30 - 1:28:53

So, some new targets:

5km - 18:15
10km - 38:00
1/2 marathon - 1:25 (!?)
marathon - 3:20 (signed up for my first marathon - Amsterdam - in Oct)

(Oh, and to get under 75kg)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jun 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Half-way through the year and have hit my 2014 targets already:
> 
> 5km - target 20:00 - 18:51
> 10km - target 41:00 - 39:36
> ...



You've clearly got some serious natural talent as a runner if you're getting these results while being rather heavier than you'd like.


----------



## smutchin (25 Jun 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> You've clearly got some serious natural talent as a runner if you're getting these results while being rather heavier than you'd like.



Hell yeah. I was thinking much the same. Either that or he's very, very tall.


----------



## User169 (26 Jun 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> You've clearly got some serious natural talent as a runner if you're getting these results while being *rather heavier than you'd like*.



It's more a question of what Mrs DPs likes to be honest (reaches for the raised eyebrow smilie)!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Jul 2014)

Mile tomorrrow. Fast and furious (I hope). Wish me luck...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Jul 2014)

The Limestone Mile today - my first ever race at this distance. My goal was under 5.30. It was hot and humid and the racing was hard. I went out way too fast (as always) - and slowed down in the mid-section, but finished stronger and ended up with 5.26, in 25th place. The winner was some young whippet in 4.15! Over all I was quite pleased with that, and am now setting my goal for next year's race at under 5.20...


----------



## User169 (1 Jul 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> The Limestone Mile today - my first ever race at this distance. My goal was under 5.30. It was hot and humid and the racing was hard. I went out way too fast (as always) - and slowed down in the mid-section, but finished stronger and ended up with 5.26, in 25th place. The winner was some young whippet in 4.15! Over all I was quite pleased with that, and am now setting my goal for next year's race at under 5.20...



Well done, FM - something for me to aim at! Was is a track or road race?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Jul 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Well done, FM - something for me to aim at! Was is a track or road race?



Road. That's what makes it all the more satisfying. I think I would be faster on the track. The race was also much more competitive this year than last. Last year, the race was won in 4.30, and 5.26 would have got me 15th.

Edit: next race is my local 10k this Sunday. It's a not quite even out-and-back course with some nasty slopes and usually it's very hot and a bit humid at this time of year, so it's never a fun race. The worst part is that the out-section is usually into the prevailing wind and this makes it feel cooler - after you make the turn at the 6k mark, however, it's like running into a pizza oven for 4km. IME, most good runners are about 5% slower than they would normally expect to be in this race. So, I am aiming for under 40 minutes (where I would normally be aiming for about 38.30 on my current form).


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Jul 2014)

Didn't quite make the 40 minutes - 40.38, 6th overall and 1st in my age group. It was as hot and tough as I had expected, and also 3 very good university runners turned out, which guarranteed that I wouldn't make the podium this time around. Talking to them afterwards, they all finished about 2 minutes slower than on a flat and favourable 10k course, so my time was probably about as good as I could have hoped for.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Jul 2014)

... and I seem to have strained my hamstring. I felt it was sore at one point during the race but it didn't start hurting until later on in the afternoon. Oh well, a couple of days rest and the right kind of exercises, it will be fine.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Jul 2014)

At the risk of monopolizing this thread - come on, people, where's the updates? - here's me in the recent race (in my Tokyo running club colours):


----------



## Ollie W (9 Jul 2014)

40:08 for my second Parkrun on Saturday. Achilles tendons were on fire from 200m in so happy to finished, gutted to be 8 seconds away from my goal for the week!


----------



## smutchin (9 Jul 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> come on, people, where's the updates?



Haven't done any running for a couple of weeks - in fact, the only running I've done in the past month was a couple of laps of Centre Parcs when we stayed there the weekend before last. Which is a bit crap considering I've got two marathons to do in September. Thing is, I'm doing around 40 miles a day of cycle commuting at the moment, so not much energy left for anything else.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jul 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> At the risk of monopolizing this thread - come on, people, where's the updates?


Nice shot!!

Sorry, not raced for a couple of weeks, it's only been Club-runs & runs to work for me
Admittedly, I've just had the weekend off, but with the 'T de F' being in Yorkshire, I could hardly go anywhere but out on the course, could I??

*However; 

1.* I was considering racing last night, *but*, getting to the venue (in reasonable time) can be a nightmare.
Anyone from West Yorkshire, knows what the M62 is like around tea-time, so attempting to get to Todmorden would be silly, without setting off in the middle of the afternoon to avoid it all (plus the distance to 'Tod', once you're off the M62)
This one in fact; http://www.todharriers.co.uk/stoodley-pike-fell-race/

Then again, is it really worth travelling 40 miles or so, for a 3 mile race?? (albeit, one I'd love to do)


*2.* I also fancy racing on Sunday (13th), down alongside the Strines (@ Ewden Heights - where the Tour went, after leaving Woodhead Pass)
I've done this a couple of times before, again it;s only just over 3 miles, but has 800 feet of ascent!!! (vast majority of that is in just over a mile!!!!!!!!)
It's a hard one, my best time is about 33:35 - (ParkRun PB is 21:10)
If, I can get the day-off...................
http://www.fellrunner.org.uk/races.php?id=3048


*3. *Monday 14th, brings the 6th round of the 'Trunce'
Ran first 4 races, missed 5th, due to work, but should be at this one (entry fee has gone up now!, it's £1.50!!)
http://www.undeadmonkey.org.uk/trunce/2012/03/the-trunce-route/


----------



## Ian A (10 Jul 2014)

No racing for me, only training. Long run planned for Sunday then a wind down for my first triathlon in almost two years. Providing I make it to the run before the cutoff time (not guaranteed as the bike leg includes three mountains) I'll hopefully have a decent piccy to post.


----------



## Ian A (10 Jul 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Anyone from West Yorkshire, knows what the M62 is like around tea-time,


----------



## User169 (10 Jul 2014)

Last Saturday I ran a 12km race: 6 km into the wind and then 6km back along the dyke. 48:33, so just a bit over 4min/km. Probably could have gone faster, but was feeling a bit hung-over. 

I'm the yellow blur towards the back..






Sunday, was a 5km park-run type loosener: 19:45 ish


----------



## azir (10 Jul 2014)

I'd hesitate to call myself a runner but I do seem to be doing something that feels a lot like running....it probably doesn't look much like it from the outside though! I'm running a half marathon in September so attempting to do some real training. Broke my PB for 5k over the weekend (29.48 - have been trying for a sub 30min 5k for a little while) which was quite exciting but I'm still not especially quick....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2014)

Ian A said:


>


Yes, almost anywhere between Thorpe interchange (where M1/M62 meet), all the way through to Chain Bar (jct 26, where the M606 joins)


----------



## Ian A (10 Jul 2014)

That's my usual trip from the M1 to M606 before going up to Queensbury then Oxenhope. I've only been that way at tea time a few times in the last few years but every time the traffic came to a standstill. We have a supplier at work who are based in Leeds and some of them have to drive home on the M62 at teatime. They really try to leave us in time to get there earlier.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2014)

Ian A said:


> That's my usual trip from the M1 to M606 before going up to Queensbury then Oxenhope. I've only been that way at tea time a few times in the last few years but every time the traffic came to a standstill.


When I go up to the 'Woodentops' events at Penistone Hill Country Park, I'll go
M62 to jct 26 (Chain-Bar)
M606 
Past Odsal stadium
Wibsey
Up to the cross-roads in Queensbury
Past the Raggalds (& Bradford Sub-Aqua Club HQ - oddly, on top of a hill)
Denholme Gate
Turn sharp left, just short of Denholme itself
Leeming
Turn left onto the Hebden Bridge road (as covered by tour last week)
Right, towards Stanbury


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Jul 2014)

I haven't run for almost week after the last race because of the slight hamstring strain I noticed I had picked up just afterwards. Been applying ice-packs most nights and doing the right kinds of rehab exercises and it seems to be almost there, but I won't try getting back out until next week at the earliest.


----------



## Ian A (12 Jul 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> When I go up to the 'Woodentops' events at Penistone Hill Country Park, I'll go
> M62 to jct 26 (Chain-Bar)
> M606
> Past Odsal stadium
> ...


That's the same way I go. Just before the roundabout up to Hebden Bridge Road is the street my mum and dad live on. Needless to say the trips to the Wooden Tops races are on foot for me. Hoping to make Within this year for starters.

A better route is if you want to avoid the single lane road between Hebden Bridge Road and Pennistone Hill would be to go across at the roundabout at Oxenhope towards the train station, follow the road round and uphill and then left at the T junction at the top. This takes you to the cross roads just below pennistone hill where you would need to take a right.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jul 2014)

Ian A said:


> Hoping to make Within this year for starters.
> A better route is if you want to avoid the single lane road between Hebden Bridge Road and Pennistone Hill would be to go across at the roundabout at Oxenhope towards the train station, follow the road round and uphill and then left at the T junction at the top. This takes you to the cross roads just below pennistone hill where you would need to take a right.


Thanks for that information, I'll bear that in mind, for my (own) trip up to http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=withins&subtopic=home

For anyone reading, & perhaps interested, there is a route photo-tour & course-map on the page


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jul 2014)

No ParkRun this morning, as I was working an early-turn again
(my next Saturday off, is the 26th)


_However_, there's a new one starting that day, which is roughly equi-distance, from home, for me
I'll try it, if I remember at the time

I'd hazard a guess that our Club has had a big hand in it?, as we did at Pontefract, in conjunction with 'SweatShop' (who have a shop in 'Xscape', at jct 32?M62)

I can have a changing room/kitchen there, if need, as my wife has her Office on the Nostell Estate






http://www.parkrun.org.uk/nostellpriory/course/


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2014)

First parkrun for over a month on Saturday. Did OK, considering - 21.42.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (14 Jul 2014)

Just got back to running after another injury and have decided that the half-distance is the limit for me. Building up again to that distance slowly and will only try and improve the time over that distance as opposed going any further, as was the objective before. 

If it works out - and I had 2-3 months doing this every weekend - then I should be fine; any more injuries and I'll call it a day and stick to the bike.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Jul 2014)

I've had a week off now and my hamstring seems fine. I'll go out for a light workout tomorrow. Biggest problem I have right now is that I am away at conferences, which means late nights and too much drinking... 

Anyway, my plan for the rest of the year is to build to a first full marathon in October. The race in question allows me to make a last minute switch to the half if I don't think I'm up for it, so it's a no-risk situation. Otherwise: 10k in August, half in September and a couple of short XC races in November and December. I was going to sign up my local triathlon at the start of August but I haven't done any swimming at all recently so an open water km doesn't sound too attractive and it's probably too soon. I plan to do a few more tri's next year though.


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I've had a week off now and my hamstring seems fine. I'll go out for a light workout tomorrow. Biggest problem I have right now is that I am away at conferences, which means late nights and too much drinking...
> 
> Anyway, my plan for the rest of the year is to build to a first full marathon in October. The race in question allows me to make a last minute switch to the half if I don't think I'm up for it, so it's a no-risk situation. Otherwise: 10k in August, half in September and a couple of short XC races in November and December. I was going to sign up my local triathlon at the start of August but I haven't done any swimming at all recently so an open water km doesn't sound too attractive and it's probably too soon. I plan to do a few more tri's next year though.


Dunno how fit you are/were, but 12 weeks seems to be cutting it fine for a marathon build-up. Especially as it's your first and you don't want to put yourself off doing another by being under-cooked.
Apologies if I'm teaching you to suck eggs!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jul 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *3. *Monday 14th, brings the 6th round of the 'Trunce'
> Ran first 4 races, missed 5th, due to work, but should be at this one (entry fee has gone up now!, it's £1.50!!)
> http://www.undeadmonkey.org.uk/trunce/2012/03/the-trunce-route/



Went down last night, didn't feel like it at all, but made myself go

Had a terrible start, losing places 'hand over fist', on the climb up to the railway bridge
Made a (very) few back up, on the top farm-track
Held a position, down to the River Don, & up the hill (passed a couple more, who'd started walking early)

Pulled out a gap, going downhill, in the woods
Kept pace along the 1/2 mile road section

Lost one place along the farm-track, before heading downhill, back under the railway bridge, to the finish

*63rd/235 @ 33:07*
Way off a PB - set 4 years ago!!! - but it's the years best!?!


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> Dunno how fit you are/were, but 12 weeks seems to be cutting it fine for a marathon build-up.



Ah. So six weeks until my first marathon means I'm leaving it a bit late to start training? 

I've revised my ambitions for this and hope only to get around in one piece, never mind the time. I'll try to get a few proper long runs in beforehand (plus I've got a 600km audax in a few weeks) but I just don't have time for proper structured training.

Main target is to shift some of the excess weight I'm carrying before then.


----------



## rich p (15 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Ah. So six weeks until my first marathon means I'm leaving it a bit late to start training?
> 
> I've revised my ambitions for this and hope only to get around in one piece, never mind the time. I'll try to get a few proper long runs in beforehand (plus I've got a 600km audax in a few weeks) but I just don't have time for proper structured training.
> 
> Main target is to shift some of the excess weight I'm carrying before then.


6 WS !!!!!!!!


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2014)

I'm confident I'll be able to manage the distance, just not necessarily as quickly as I'd like. Plan is to cut out the booze, shed 4kg and try to run at least twice a week, hopefully including one long one - I plan to do at least a couple of half-marathon distance runs between now and then.

Main reason I haven't had time for proper training is that I'm cycling 50km+ every weekday as part of my commute, so at least my general fitness level is good.


----------



## Ian A (18 Jul 2014)

I ran 17 miles on Monday. Planned 20 but ran out of time as the kids fell asleep later than I wanted. The street lights go out at midnight where I live. Planning on an hour tempo run this evening with hill reps thrown in the middle for good measure. Short sharp efforts on my runs in the week with jogs in between. When I've done the longer distance triathlons I've entered this year the plan is to go back to the shorter races and work on speed. I'll be looking to improve on pace and see what I can do over the winter. Winter league XC and road races for me then . A decent 10k and half marathon time next year would be a nice result.


----------



## User169 (20 Jul 2014)

Lost my running mojo a bit over the last couple of weeks and hadnt run at all. Watched my daughters run yesterday though and it really got me itching to go. 5km today and was definitrly sub 19, but not sure exactly what time.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> Dunno how fit you are/were, but 12 weeks seems to be cutting it fine for a marathon build-up. Especially as it's your first and you don't want to put yourself off doing another by being under-cooked.



To answer your first question - pretty fit (18.45 for 5k; 38.30 for 10k). However I've been concentrating on increasing speed over the last year and I've not done a half marathon since October - plus my wife agrees with you! We'll see. I'm going to do a half in September and I intend to increase my distances before then. If it goes okay, I don't see a huge problem with running a slow marathon (3.30ish). I'm going back to triathlon training this winter with the intention of doing a couple of 70.3 events and maybe a full Ironman next year so a marathon is only a step towards that...

In the meantime, I seem to have acquired a strange and persistent neck/shoulder strain from sleeping awkwardly after getting a bit drunk last week for the first time in ages. Totally my own fault and very annoying because it had nothing to do with running!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> No ParkRun this morning, as I was working an early-turn again
> (my next Saturday off, is the 26th)
> 
> _However_, there's a new one starting that day, which is roughly equi-distance, from home, for me
> ...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jul 2014)

Re; a race that I try to do every year now
I've have ridden it twice - 2007 & 2008
Ran it in; 2009, 2010, 2011 (DNF due to branch in the eye) & 2013
2012 was a 'DNA', due to a clash with family matters


Someone 'pointed me in the direction' of this YouTube footage of the 2013 race

Don't think I'm in the general view clip. but it shows you a rough view of the race & terrain covered





I am, however, in this one at about 15:58 - 16:10
I didn't watch it all, to see me, but spotted myself in the 'thumbnails' at the side, when the above clip had finished




The race?????

http://www.bingleyharriers.co.uk/events/harriers-vs-cyclists/


*Edit; *
Blimey, there I am, in the 'freeze-frame'!!!!


----------



## User169 (27 Jul 2014)

16km in Englandshire today. Ran the loop that I used to train on 20years ago. 

The difference was noticeable - I never used to see any cyclists at 
all, but today saw loads! Not sure why they all had such an aversion to lube though. I could them squeaking away ages before they got near me.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 Jul 2014)

Did you see Steve Way competing for England in the Marathon at the Commonwealth Games yesterday??

Serious respect!!:

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2014/may/31/great-britain-commonwealth-games-marathon-steve-way


----------



## smutchin (28 Jul 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Did you see Steve Way competing for England in the Marathon at the Commonwealth Games yesterday??



Keep up at the back!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Jul 2014)

Had my second session of intense therapeutic massage yesterday, which hopefully will have sorted out my strange shoulder muscle strain (which I did in my sleep last week!). I'll try running again on Wednesday. Then I have to start building up distances: 10k race on August 17th, half-marathon in September, and then, maybe, a full marathon (or another half) in October.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Jul 2014)

As for Steve Way, he finished 10th overall, got a PB by over a minute and broke the British over-40 record. 

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...mmonwealth-games-marathon-runner-9631879.html

I think he's still got room to improve.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (29 Jul 2014)

Certainly getting there again with no real niggles. Went for a 16.7 km run yesterday and then did 70km on the bike and 1 km in the pool. 
Cycling does seem to sort out my legs after a run...?


----------



## smutchin (30 Jul 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> broke the British over-40 record.



A record that has stood for 35 years!

That's mad, Ted.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Aug 2014)

It was the second ParkRun, at Nostell Priory this morning (draw an imaginary triangle between Wakefield, Pontefract & Doncaster, and you'll find it - along with Ackworth)
http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/nos...ce=Nostell Priory and Parkland&type=&view=map

I didn't get there, as I was on 'taxi-duties' for wife & daughter, for an event this morning.

However, the numbers were well down, at the inaugural event, we had 215 finishers!
This week there were only 82!!

Pontefract was also down on numbers too, but still had 160+, the weather's not usually been a factor there, as we've have 120+ when it's been raining from early morning


----------



## scottbob (2 Aug 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Where?
> What distance?
> Road, 'Trail', or Fell-Races?
> 
> (Anyone local to me??)



Hello i still enjoy running as well as cycling, having ran the GNR and a Total Warrior event,
There is a few of us who enjoy running in the Selby area around Brayton Barff and along canals only just started looking for local events for fun and not competition, and pretty much every village and town has at least one.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (2 Aug 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> It was the second ParkRun, at Nostell Priory this morning (draw an imaginary triangle between Wakefield, Pontefract & Doncaster, and you'll find it - along with Ackworth)
> http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/nos...ce=Nostell Priory and Parkland&type=&view=map
> 
> I didn't get there, as I was on 'taxi-duties' for wife & daughter, for an event this morning.
> ...


I managed my second park run in Perth today, nice route at the North Inch. Even managed a PB wa hey. 160 odd attendees.


----------



## smutchin (3 Aug 2014)

Having not run at all for two weeks, I did Canterbury parkrun yesterday, and ran there and back as well - a total of 14km. Took it fairly easy, paced myself carefully, so I'm happy with the total time of about 74 minutes, which is comfortably inside 4hr marathon pace - and the lack of proper build up means I'll be happy with a sub 4. Just remains to be seen if I can sustain it for three times the distance. Five weeks until I find out! 

Book ending a parkrun like this is a good way to get a longer run in. Next time I'll push the distance up to around 20km, I think. Although next time won't be for another two weeks as I'm doing a 600km audax next weekend.


----------



## Ian A (3 Aug 2014)

I've been on holiday to the French Alps for my first triathlon in nearly two years. Last Monday a group of us managed a whole four miles at the top of Alpe d'Huez before a torrential storm came in fast and we made for our waterproofs and then the cover of a cafe for hot chocolate. Wednesday was the long course triathlon. A group of seven of us cycled from our campsite wearing rucksacks to the start at a mountain lake. This "warm up" was 18km on a flat road with a nasty little ascent at the end. When the race started I never heard the hooter and was warming up near the water entry point so my official swim time is slower than my Garmin time from when I actually crossed the swim start line . The triathlon was made up of a 2.2km swim in a lovely but chilly mountain lake, a 115km ride over three mountains ending at the top of Alpe d'Huez followed by a 22km run at the top with around 600m of ascent and descent. I did the run in a not very impressive 2.25.42 but I was just glad to get to the end of it by that point. The ascent up Alpe d'Huez was hot one.

Here's a not very pretty picture of my attempt at a sprint finish .


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Aug 2014)

Great stuff, Ian!

I got out for my first proper run for a couple of weeks today, now my shoulder injury seems to be mostly okay. 14.5km, easy pace.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Aug 2014)

It was 'Trunce 7' on Monday evening, down at Oxspring


Parts of the course look so placid & peaceful here

'Don crossing' number 1 (& 3, on return)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/816079

Up a Snicket, then along a road for 300 yards, then......

Down a field, then back over the Don, but on a bridge!!!
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/816063

After the woods, it's back into the Don (2nd crossing)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1301736


Then, there was the chappie out taking pics, chaning position slightly (300 yards) between the 'out' & the 'back'

I'm in there, on the 'out', but don't look good at all - felt lousy before the start

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mossienetphotography/sets/72157645788566578/




*65th/212 @ 33:32 *
I'm still way off my PB, or even a seasons best


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Aug 2014)

I 'ParkRan' at Nostell Priory this morning, it's only the 3rd event there (ran first, but missed last week, due to 'dads taxi' duties)

Thankfully it was a lot cooler than race 1. but quite a bit breezier too!

Finished with tag '14', at a self-timed _21:55_ (22:33 at the first event)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Aug 2014)

Got the next race in my club's local series this coming Sunday. A flat 10km on a neighbouring island. I'll have to get up very early, get the ferry, cycle down there, then get another ferry, but it should be fine! I'm not exactly at peak fitness after a couple of weeks out and too much beer in that time, but at the same time I have no injuries and I'm enjoying running at the moment. 

I've also signed up for a half marathon and a couple of 5k 'XC' races (really just on flat trails and park grass) in September. I'm still considering whether to enter the marathon in October or not. It looks increasingly like I might just do the half there too.


----------



## User169 (12 Aug 2014)

Ian A said:


> I've been on holiday to the French Alps for my first triathlon in nearly two years. Last Monday a group of us managed a whole four miles at the top of Alpe d'Huez before a torrential storm came in fast and we made for our waterproofs and then the cover of a cafe for hot chocolate. Wednesday was the long course triathlon. A group of seven of us cycled from our campsite wearing rucksacks to the start at a mountain lake. This "warm up" was 18km on a flat road with a nasty little ascent at the end. When the race started I never heard the hooter and was warming up near the water entry point so my official swim time is slower than my Garmin time from when I actually crossed the swim start line . The triathlon was made up of a 2.2km swim in a lovely but chilly mountain lake, a 115km ride over three mountains ending at the top of Alpe d'Huez followed by a 22km run at the top with around 600m of ascent and descent. I did the run in a not very impressive 2.25.42 but I was just glad to get to the end of it by that point. The ascent up Alpe d'Huez was hot one.
> 
> Here's a not very pretty picture of my attempt at a sprint finish .


 
Well done, Ian! Each part alone is quite a challenge - the thought of doing them one after the other makes me feel a bit ill!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Aug 2014)

I have foolishly allowed myself to be entered into a Duathlon, as an expression of support for one of my many b-i-l's, and thusly must once again don my running shoes.

And they've started Park Runs in the park opposite my house and it would be rude not to.


----------



## User169 (12 Aug 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Did you see Steve Way competing for England in the Marathon at the Commonwealth Games yesterday??
> 
> Serious respect!!:
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2014/may/31/great-britain-commonwealth-games-marathon-steve-way


 
Steve Way was the 18km pace-maker at the Poole park run this weekend.


----------



## thecube (12 Aug 2014)

I do a bit from time to time.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Aug 2014)

thecube said:


> I do a bit from time to time.



I can't match that!!!

But...... 

*Top;* 
*1. *_More Miles 'Cheviots'_ - only really used for training/running to work in the snow. as the soles are too inflexible for racing
http://www.startfitness.co.uk/mens/...ail-running-shoes-more-mile-cheviot-mens.html


*Centre;
1. *_Inov8 'Roc-Lite 315'_ (old & new pair) - brilliant shoe, copes with most conditions & comfy enough to wear all day, just for wandering round
*2. *_Inov-8 OROC-340_ - ostensibly, an orienteering shoe, with metal studs in the lugs. Bought very cut-price (£44, down from £110!!) Great or icy/snowy fell-races (only time I've worn them so far)
*3. *Pair of Brooks(?) road-shoes creeping in

*Bottom;
1. *_Inov-8 Mud-Claw 333_ (x2) absolutely superb in all conditions, barring tarmac!!) My racing fell-shoe of choice, if it's wet/boggy/peaty/muddy
*2. *_Mizuno Wave-Harrier 2 _My first fell-shoes, quite a light read in comparison, but remarkable in the glutinous stuff considering, first worn for the 'Stanbury Splash', which has a rathe vertiginious descent to a stream


----------



## thecube (12 Aug 2014)

Don't worry Robert, not all of mine are running shoes (squash, walking shoes and flip flops included), i was just cleaning the garage out! You obviously do lot's of off-road stuff.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Aug 2014)

This is the kind of terrain the Mud-Claws excel in, & also where the Wave-Harriers surprised me!!!

I know I said 'Stanbury Splash', but this race is by same organisers (also entered at times by Ghost Donkey), & uses same descent/ascent


I spy me @ about 7:15, just in front of Batman, & tripping up (no!, I didn't!!) a Wakefield Triathlon Club member

This one was won by Jonny Brownlee (Bingley Harriers)
The noise isn't static, it's wind & rain!!!!
Fancy dress, as it was the last race of the year


Typical boggy stuff out there!!!


----------



## Ian A (13 Aug 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I know I said 'Stanbury Splash', but this race is by same organisers (also entered at times by Ghost Donkey)



That would be me then before I started using my real name . There wasn't a way to rename my account so I made a new one.

I'm hoping to be at Withins for starters this year and have a family visit planned for that weekend. It's likely we'll be there for either the Stoop or Auld Lang Syne this year but not both. The drive is a good six hour round trip and a bit much for the children to do twice just over a week apart. I'm not sure my ankles would thank me for running both either!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Aug 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I can't match that!!!



Well, me neither. I never really have more than 3 pairs of running shoes at a time. At present, just:

1. New Balance 759s, for training runs. They were bought in error - I got the very complicated New Balance lineage system wrong - and are on their way out now anyway. I've used these on mountain trails and in snow as well as on my usual mixture of tarmac, gravel and grass.
2. K-Swiss Ironman (Ultra Natural Run II), for longer road races. Lightweight, tending to the minimal.
3. New Balance Minimus Zero Runners. Minimal shoes, lightweight, little padding and flat, which I use for shorter races (5k and under) and track training.


----------



## thecube (13 Aug 2014)

To be honest I just don't like to chuck old shoes away! So the 2nd row shoes are all Asics Gel Nimbus's, once they are too old for road running they get downgraded to off-road running until they rot! I keep some for sentimental reasons, like my London marathon pair, I don't have the heart to bin them much my missus's anoyance.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Aug 2014)

thecube said:


> To be honest I just don't like to chuck old shoes away! So the 2nd row shoes are all Asics Gel Nimbus's, once they are too old for road running they get downgraded to off-road running until they rot! I keep some for sentimental reasons, like my London marathon pair, I don't have the heart to bin them much my missus's anoyance.



There's a trainer recycling program in Toronto, so I will send all of mine there eventually. I use mine for a lot longer than is recommended by the manufacturers too. The current ones I've been using as my primary trainer since 2010, which is about 3 years longer than their supposed lifespan. I was looking at some Brooks PureFlow trainers recently that were recommended for me, and they reckon they last "250-300 miles." That would be three months. That is absurd.


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2014)

Hmmm, I wonder what possible reason manufacturers could have for recommending such a short lifespan...


----------



## thecube (13 Aug 2014)

250-300 miles is a joke, I mean that wouldn't take some runners too long to achieve. Especially with marathon training, people easily rack up over 50 miles a week and more. Although i've never got anyway near this mileage.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Aug 2014)

thecube said:


> 250-300 miles is a joke, I mean that wouldn't take some runners too long to achieve. Especially with marathon training, people easily rack up over 50 miles a week and more


I'm not training for anything specific at the moment, & the only races I have for the remainder of the year are fell-races (& ParkRuns), but I'm still averaging 155-160 miles a month

I do know that the shoes I'm wearing at the moment are jiggered, as they'll have covered circa 900 miles


----------



## User169 (13 Aug 2014)

This is a decent article on when to replace shoes (although the final disclaimer isn't especially helpful!)..

http://www.mortonsfoot.com/articles/truthathleticshoes.pdf


----------



## thecube (14 Aug 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> This is a decent article on when to replace shoes (although the final disclaimer isn't especially helpful!)..
> 
> http://www.mortonsfoot.com/articles/truthathleticshoes.pdf


 
Interesting, but surely the amount of people running has increased hugely over recent years / decades? In turn, our reporting of injuries will be better. It seems to be almost an assumption that everybody that used to run years ago did so without problem. I always worry about the impartiallity of such reports, there always seems to be a vested interest to make an argument to or for expensive running shoes. I think it is a bit banal to imply that 1inch of sole can't really help cushion us from the impact of running. I mean the author should try running in decent running shoes and then replace them for a pair or standard (non runnign) shoes! I got shin splints from running home from the pub in my smart shoes one night!


----------



## User169 (14 Aug 2014)

thecube said:


> Interesting, but surely the amount of people running has increased hugely over recent years / decades? In turn, our reporting of injuries will be better. It seems to be almost an assumption that everybody that used to run years ago did so without problem. I always worry about the impartiallity of such reports, there always seems to be a vested interest to make an argument to or for expensive running shoes. I think it is a bit banal to imply that 1inch of sole can't really help cushion us from the impact of running. I mean the author should try running in decent running shoes and then replace them for a pair or standard (non runnign) shoes! I got shin splints from running home from the pub in my smart shoes one night!


 
I think he does deal with your last point. He's saying you need to have strong feet and to run in a more biomechanically correct way in order to run barefoot or with much less cushioning. However, years of walking and running in overcushioned shoes mean that for most people this isn't possible: weak feet, heel striking, over-striding etc. 

On the rate of injury point, you may be correct that there aren't enough data, although there are some contemporary comparative studies. It does seem though that running speeds have dropped quite significantly. I ran in an event recently where the marathon was won in 2:34 and only three runners went below 3:00. I looked back attimes for the event in the mid-70s and something like 25 people ran under 2:30 (and this was with a smaller field).


----------



## thecube (14 Aug 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> I think he does deal with your last point. He's saying you need to have strong feet and to run in a more biomechanically correct way in order to run barefoot or with much less cushioning. However, years of walking and running in overcushioned shoes mean that for most people this isn't possible: weak feet, heel striking, over-striding etc.
> 
> On the rate of injury point, you may be correct that there aren't enough data, although there are some contemporary comparative studies. It does seem though that running speeds have dropped quite significantly. I ran in an event recently where the marathon was won in 2:34 and only three runners went below 3:00. I looked back attimes for the event in the mid-70s and something like 25 people ran under 2:30 (and this was with a smaller field).


 
But surely race winning times are quicker than the past? just look at the london Marathon. Not so sure about the average finish times, but it might be down to to the increased popularity of running over the past 20 to 30 years? Runners in the 1970-1980's were not so common, so maybe they were more dedicated and the concept of running for pleasure did not really catch on with the masses. But now there are more recreational runners leading to slower average race times. And if we are slower it might be linked to other factors such as lifestyle / diets etc. rather than the biomechanics of running. I guess we are not likely to find out what is best for us for some time yet, so i'll keep squandering my hard earnt cash on over priced trainers! I wish they wouldn't keep updating the models, it does seem like an excuse to charge more.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Aug 2014)

Lawks but I hate DOMS.


----------



## User169 (14 Aug 2014)

thecube said:


> I guess we are not likely to find out what is best for us for some time yet, so i'll keep squandering my hard earnt cash on over priced trainers! I wish they wouldn't keep updating the models, it does seem like an excuse to charge more.


 
Fair enough. If you find something that works, it's probably best to stick with it.

I'm happy with my Saucony Kinvaras. They're nice and light, neutral, 4mm heel to toe drop, but still have some cushioning. The only downside is that the upper is a bit flimsy.


----------



## thecube (14 Aug 2014)

Asics Nimbus for me, I try and buy the old versions to avoid payng too much, but not always possible. I did try some Saucony's but didn't get on with them. So once you find a pair that work you tend to stick with them. I do like cushioning. I have a pair of race shoes but have never raced in them! not sure it would make much difference and I like the reassurance of the chushioning.


----------



## The Jogger (14 Aug 2014)

I have started jogging again after a number of years due to knee problems. I bought a pair of trail shoes from Decathlon for £25 (I use to spend closer to £100 on shoes) but I did start using my custom made orthotics, the sort you put your feet in a mould and they are sent off to Canada to be made. So far so good, week 6 of the C25K. I ran a mile walked 3 mins and ran a mile, this morning.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (16 Aug 2014)

Managed around 126 km since breaking up from school on the 22nd July. Managed the half-distance twice this week and a speed session on the treadmill. Trying to aim for 1h 45' on the half and improve from there. The first time, back in April was 2h 14' and have narrowed that down to 1h 57', although I've been injured a few times.

Found a lovely off-road spot today too, a bit hilly...called Goblin Coombe!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (17 Aug 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Looks good!!!
> 
> I ran this '1/2' in 2009, sadly to my shame, only once! (have never been able to get there for the others)
> 
> ...


This is a shorter but tidal fun five miler in Fife. http://www.blackrock5.org/


----------



## Strathlubnaig (17 Aug 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> There's a trainer recycling program in Toronto, so I will send all of mine there eventually. I use mine for a lot longer than is recommended by the manufacturers too. The current ones I've been using as my primary trainer since 2010, which is about 3 years longer than their supposed lifespan. I was looking at some Brooks PureFlow trainers recently that were recommended for me, and they reckon they last "250-300 miles." That would be three months. That is absurd.


Recycling trainers eh, when I was growing up down in Niagara we had a 'shoe tree' out on the Merritville highway, where people nailed their old sneakers, it got pretty busy.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Aug 2014)

I've not been running enough recently, have been having off and on hamstring issues, and haven't been feeling very well or getting enough sleep, so it was no surprise that I was more than 2 and a half minutes slower that I would expect to run on a flat course in good weather in my 10k race today (41.32). 3rd in my age group and 8th overall, but it should have been 2nd and 5th... oh well, back to training and increased miles for the half I have to run early next month...


----------



## Strathlubnaig (17 Aug 2014)

After about 10 miles I get sharp pains under my toes, immediately behind the toe/foot joints, comes in waves, eases off, hits again etc, all I can do to finish a Half really, rest of me okay, just the under foot/ toe agony. Any ideas ?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Aug 2014)

Both feet or just one? If it was just one, I might suggest a stress fracture, but both would make that unlikely.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Aug 2014)

For the craic I went out y'day and ran the 5km park run course they are starting up near me next month. Pathetically slow, in fact slower, than my normal 10k pace, which was as expected. I became somewhat alarmed when the Kent and Sussex Air Ambulance touched down in the middle of the park hard up against my route, I didn't think I looked that bad. But I got round with no ill effects and actually enjoyed the run and felt I was running well within myself, and ended without discomfort which, given the amount of illness I've had this year and recently was unexpected.

But the route... I'm not sure they've thought it through, on large sections it will have to be no overtaking, unless spikey elbows are deployed, as the path is pretty narrow and windy so if member of the public are coming the other way... the "splat!" potential is enormous.


----------



## thecube (18 Aug 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I've not been running enough recently, have been having off and on hamstring issues, and haven't been feeling very well or getting enough sleep, so it was no surprise that I was more than 2 and a half minutes slower that I would expect to run on a flat course in good weather in my 10k race today (41.32). 3rd in my age group and 8th overall, but it should have been 2nd and 5th... oh well, back to training and increased miles for the half I have to run early next month...


 
You sound like a similar speed to me, maybe a bit quicker over 10K. What sort of half marathon time do you have? I am pretty steady year in year out. I probably need to do speed work to get faster, but i'm getting old now so my motivation is fading a little.


----------



## thecube (18 Aug 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> After about 10 miles I get sharp pains under my toes, immediately behind the toe/foot joints, comes in waves, eases off, hits again etc, all I can do to finish a Half really, rest of me okay, just the under foot/ toe agony. Any ideas ?


 
With those symptons i'd see a physio / gp.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (18 Aug 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Both feet or just one? If it was just one, I might suggest a stress fracture, but both would make that unlikely.


Hmmm, just the left foot really, the right foot has a different issue. Wonder if an x-ray would show up something. I was hoping this was just shoe related !


----------



## Strathlubnaig (18 Aug 2014)

So I did some reading....err


Flying_Monkey said:


> Both feet or just one? If it was just one, I might suggest a stress fracture, but both would make that unlikely.


----------



## azir (18 Aug 2014)

Well, my training for my half marathon in September has stalled somewhat...Mostly due to uselessness to be honest. Went out yesterday with a mate and managed 10k in 1hr6mins (I know, not exactly lightning, but better than I was expecting!). However I seem to have a recurrent knee problem - its basically fine while running, although might start a mild ache after about 5k, but afterwards is very painful when walking and going up and down stairs. The pain is on the outside of the knee, maybe a little more to the back than the side. I know I underpronate when running - no idea how to solve this, already have neutral shoes etc., but not sure if the recent knee thing might be more related to tight hamstrings and calves? Whatever it is, it's very annoying! I'm definitely not overtraining, only managed to get out a handful of times this month.


----------



## The Jogger (18 Aug 2014)

A few years ago I ran the Barns Green Half near you, have you done that one, great race.


GrumpyGregry said:


> For the craic I went out y'day and ran the 5km park run course they are starting up near me next month. Pathetically slow, in fact slower, than my normal 10k pace, which was as expected. I became somewhat alarmed when the Kent and Sussex Air Ambulance touched down in the middle of the park hard up against my route, I didn't think I looked that bad. But I got round with no ill effects and actually enjoyed the run and felt I was running well within myself, and ended without discomfort which, given the amount of illness I've had this year and recently was unexpected.
> 
> But the route... I'm not sure they've thought it through, on large sections it will have to be no overtaking, unless spikey elbows are deployed, as the path is pretty narrow and windy so if member of the public are coming the other way... the "splat!" potential is enormous.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Aug 2014)

The Jogger said:


> A few years ago I ran the Barns Green Half near you, have you done that one, great race.


Yeah, donkey's years ago. 10k has become my max distance in recent years lest I stop being a "fun runner" and start taking it seriously. With a local 10k the whole thing, door-to-door, can be over in 3 - 4 hours. But this year has been a flop, running wise, thus far.


----------



## The Jogger (18 Aug 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Yeah, donkey's years ago. 10k has become my max distance in recent years lest I stop being a "fun runner" and start taking it seriously. With a local 10k the whole thing, door-to-door, can be over in 3 - 4 hours. But this year has been a flop, running wise, thus far.


I know the feeling, I'm up to 2 1/4 m at yhe minute. 10k is a distant target........


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Aug 2014)

'Trunce' 8 (out of 9) earlier this evening

Very low river, even managed to run most of the two hills - on the bits where I normally have to walk!, but still a poor run

Official results are out; _*72/234 @ 33:19*_

I think we turned out 15 club members!!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (19 Aug 2014)

21.1km, or the half-distance, covered again today and knocked off a further two minutes and some from my PB. Got soaked and after a few days of snivels wondered whether it was the best of ideas? Some of those pesky cyclists held me up getting through a barrier and I really, really had to stop myself from pinching an apple from one of Thatchers cider orchards. It'd only have upset me' tummy.

Time in was 1h 55' 25s. Closely followed with a self-massage with the roller and a jacuzzi at the gym!


----------



## smutchin (20 Aug 2014)

Good work, Monsieur R. I really need to do at least a half-distance run this weekend, seeing as it's only just over two weeks to the marathon. Training is not going well - haven't run at all for nearly three weeks! (Got round the 600k audax the weekend before last in pretty decent time though, so at least base fitness is good.) I had intended to have a 'dry' August to help my preparations but I've been obliged to attend several well-lubricated social events recently, so that's not exactly going to plan either.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (20 Aug 2014)

Reviewing my options after September. Last year I decided to run at least one half a month, so far so good, with just one to go, none have been 'events' just me and a route and for several it has been the treadmill on the oil platform, now that is mind numbingly tedious, but had to be done. For the next 12 months I may do similar with a view to covering the full distance at least once. Perhaps committing to a proper event will keep my resolve. The cycling really takes priority though.


----------



## User169 (20 Aug 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> and for several it has been the treadmill on the oil platform, now that is mind numbingly tedious, but had to be done.



Blimey - that must take some willpower!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Aug 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> 'Trunce' 8 (out of 9) earlier this evening
> 
> I think we turned out 15 club members!!



Some photos here, blimey I do look rough, coming back up the hill from the 3rd (River) 'Don crossing'


https://www.flickr.com/photos/mossienetphotography/sets/72157646216170428/


----------



## Strathlubnaig (21 Aug 2014)

Aye.


----------



## User169 (21 Aug 2014)

smutchin said:


> I really need to do at least a half-distance run this weekend, seeing as it's only just over two weeks to the marathon. Training is not going well - haven't run at all for nearly three weeks! (Got round the 600k audax the weekend before last in pretty decent time though, so at least base fitness is good.)



Impressive sang-froid there Smutchin!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (22 Aug 2014)

smutchin said:


> Good work, Monsieur R. I really need to do at least a half-distance run this weekend, seeing as it's only just over two weeks to the marathon. Training is not going well - haven't run at all for nearly three weeks! (Got round the 600k audax the weekend before last in pretty decent time though, so at least base fitness is good.) I had intended to have a 'dry' August to help my preparations but I've been obliged to attend several well-lubricated social events recently, so that's not exactly going to plan either.



Good luck with the weekend run Smutchin!

And a 600k audax? Jaysus. Have you been reading _Man and Superman_ or something? Have had a few days at my grandmother's and the legs were rather powerless in the face of a constant headwind today...but it wasn't quite 600 km.


----------



## The Jogger (23 Aug 2014)

Are there any good running apps out there.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Aug 2014)

Nostell ParkRun #5 this morning

Felt surprisingly comfortable for *17th/114 @ 21:44
*
Bet David, one of our 'couriers'; a Paramedic, by 6 seconds, but couldn't get back up to Brian (Ophthalmology Nurse), despite being with him for most of the race, he just got a gap, & an 'over-take' before the line (for 4 seconds)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Aug 2014)

Well, my three days of camping and trail running didn't go so well... it was very, very wet this last few days in Ontario and wet rock and wet tree roots are a recipe for sprained ankles, which is exactly what happened about 10k into my first run. In any case, my wife decided that we should head home early because relentless rain is not conducive to fun camping with a 4-year old... my ankle isn't too bad and I should get out again tomorrow for a light run to test it out.


----------



## User169 (24 Aug 2014)

My first marathon is in eight weeks and my training is coming together finally. 

I've managed five runs of at least half marathon distance over the last three weeks and today ran 35.5 km at 4.45/km, so about 3.20 pace for the full marathon. I was quite pleased with that since I ran 22km on Friday evening.

I know the marathon's going to hurt, but at least I now feel reasonably confident that I'm going to get round in under 3.30. Need a couple of days rest now as my legs are complaining.


----------



## smutchin (24 Aug 2014)

Monsieur Remings said:


> And a 600k audax? Jaysus. Have you been reading _Man and Superman_ or something



Something. Namely "How to make a tit of yourself". 

Planned to run 30km today, managed 24km before I decided to abandon. First 16km were fine, had no trouble sticking to the 5.40/km schedule, but it started to go wrong after that. 

Stamina not a problem, but my hamstrings started to seize up and my right foot was uncomfortable thanks to an incipient blister. Also it was too warm for running today. 

I stopped and did some stretching and it improved the hamstrings, but I'd had enough by then anyway. 

The route I chose was mostly trails and the ground was both hard and pretty rough in places, which didn't help. 

I've gone from thinking I'll be happy with a sub 4hr marathon to thinking I'll be happy if I finish! 

Must get some better running socks. 

A 600km audax is easy by comparison. You just ride your bike a bit, stop to eat loads of cake, then ride a bit more. Running is flipping hard work.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (24 Aug 2014)

smutchin said:


> Something. Namely "How to make a tit of yourself".
> 
> Planned to run 30km today, managed 24km before I decided to abandon. First 16km were fine, had no trouble sticking to the 5.40/km schedule, but it started to go wrong after that.
> 
> ...



Mate, 24 km ain't bad considering you haven't run for three weeks. The last time I went any more than two weeks without doing the half and then ran it, I ended up with an injury. 

It is hard work and like with cycling I seem to take a while to get into the swing; my first 5 km running are always hopelessly slow and if I'm going to put my head above the parapet and do a half-marathon or 10k, I've come to the conclusion that I'll have to warm-up for considerably longer if I want to do better than current training times. And it's not just aches and pains and stiffness but breathing too that seems laboured...after this initial period I seem to level out and that's a great feeling...realising that after a bit you won't have to pant, slog and ache your way through the entirety of a run.

Good luck.


----------



## smutchin (24 Aug 2014)

Cheers! I'll have another go at a long one next weekend - I know you're supposed to "taper" before a marathon but I need to make some attempt to getting my body accustomed to a long slog!

The legs seizing up thing makes me realise that a proper pre-event warm up will definitely be a wise move. Normally I "warm up" by just taking the first couple of km relatively easy. That ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## The Jogger (4 Sep 2014)

Well I've hit the heady heights of 4 miles slightly hilly trail. Not far and slow but really happy to be jogging again and felt good after it.


----------



## The Jogger (6 Sep 2014)

Did another 4 miler this morning, felt more like a 10 miler but it was warm, in the second mile the climb was a 98' climb, so a slight rise included.


----------



## SimonJKH (6 Sep 2014)

I decided to leave it all on the course at park run today and smashed my pb by nearly a minute. 23 mins 10 secs and an 'age rating' of 61.22% Pretty pleased with that!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Sep 2014)

Local half-marathon today.

Started early (8am) because of the potential heat and humidity at this time of year, which meant I had to get a ferry from the island where I live at 5.45am and wait for my ride. I was feeling very lethargic and also slightly worried about the hamstring issues I'd had in the last two 10k races. As it turned out the weather problems were completely different than expected. Far from being hot, it was cloudy and raining lightly, which turned into driving rain at about the 16km point. I'd intended to run a steady 4.15 pace, aiming for 1.30, but not to push it too hard and not worry if I as actually a few seconds off that - better be slow and finish than get injured. However, I found myself running with another guy who was clearly on a 4.10 pace and it seemed to be fine. I kept that up until the turn (this was an out and back type of course) but then I realised I couldn't keep up that pace. So, along with another guy who'd also started too fast, I continued at near 4.20. This was fine until he had to stop with some injury problem (he did eventually finish), and then the rain started to lash down. And it was right in our faces too - we'd had the wind behind us all the way out, which probably contributed to how easy it felt running at 4.10. So, the last 5k was just a hard slog into what was now driving rain. I got overtaken by an amazing woman who is training for a sub-3 hour marathon, but I also overtook another guy who was suffering worse than me in the conditions.

With my shoes saturated and feeling like they were about 5 pounds heavier than when we started, I tried to pick up the pace again in the last kilometre and a bit and at least my finish looked determined! I didn't quite meet my target, but in the circumstances, 1.30.54 (and 10th overall) was pretty good. It was actually a PB too - just because I don't run many halfs. (The winner ran 1.18...).


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Sep 2014)

ParkRun # 7, at Nostell Priory, this morning.

Didn't even fell like starting whilst driving there, but I'd make myself go, so....

Slow start, at the back, just working through the (admittedly small) pack

*15th/76 @ 22:45 *slowest run there yet


----------



## smutchin (8 Sep 2014)

Well, I survived the Kent Coastal Marathon yesterday. 

The start is in Palm Bay near Margate and the course is in two half-distance loops. The first heads out along the clifftops to Ramsgate and is quite undulating, the second heads back along Margate seafront to Birchington and back, and is mostly flat but has a sting in the tail with a short sharp climb out of Margate about 2km from the finish. 

It was worryingly warm at the 9.30 start and got warmer as I progressed round the first loop. But I made good progress and completed it in just over 2hrs - possibly a PB for the half distance, I think. 

Luckily, there was mist and a sea breeze for the second half, so it felt a lot cooler, which was a huge relief. Still had to take on plenty of water though. 

By the 25km point (the furthest I'd ever run in one go before yesterday), I was slowing down drastically but fell in with a chap and got chatting, which motivated me to push on. Eventually had to pause for a quick breather by around 30km and then had to suffer the ignominy of being passed on a short incline by a 70yo runner. But I'd got a rhythm going, albeit a slow one, and my legs felt like they were on autopilot, so I just kept plodding on. 

Got a bit of cramp in my right calf at around 38km, managed to run it off, then got cramp in my left calf, followed by cramp in my left foot, which was weird - my foot was spasming and my toes kept curling up uncontrollably. 

But being so close to the finish, I just tried to press on. Found myself running the last few km with a woman who was doing her 54th marathon. She told me how earlier this year she'd done 10 marathons in 10 days. In the Lake District. Crikey. 

With the clock ticking ever closer to the 4.5hr mark, I dug deep to muster up something resembling a "sprint" finish and crossed the line in about 4hrs 29mins. 

Slightly disappointed not to go under 4hrs but given the lack of training and inexperience at the distance, I'll take that. 

Annoyingly, I've lost my ant stick so can't upload the numbers from my Garmin, but this is the route for anyone who's interested:
http://www.raceroutes.co.uk/route/1018/881/kent-coastal-marathon

It's a great course, almost entirely along the coastal paths/roads, with sea views all the way, and being an open course you get the pleasure of mixing with the seasider crowds sitting outside their beach huts on the prom - sportingly cheering and clapping all the runners, which was lovely. I've already decided I'm doing it again next year. 

Legs are a bit tender today - walking down the stairs this morning was uncomfortable, though riding my bike to the station was fine! Think I'll just stay on my bike all day.


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> Well, I survived the Kent Coastal Marathon yesterday.
> 
> The start is in Palm Bay near Margate and the course is in two half-distance loops. The first heads out along the clifftops to Ramsgate and is quite undulating, the second heads back along Margate seafront to Birchington and back, and is mostly flat but has a sting in the tail with a short sharp climb out of Margate about 2km from the finish.
> 
> ...


Considering your lack of training that's a more than respectable effort, Smutch.


----------



## SimonJKH (8 Sep 2014)

Well done @smutchin and thanks for the report. One day I must try the 26.2 myself!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Sep 2014)

I've only got three more races left this season, a 5k, an 8k (both XC), and a 10k. There's another 5k in early December but that's just a Christmas fun run. So for now I'll stick to my shorter 6.5k and 10.2k training loops along with the Saturday morning speed work with my local club.

From November, I want to start putting in some steady longer runs, building the distances, plus a lot more gym work and cycling. And also swimming. Next year, I plan to do my local running club's entire race series, plus all the other local races that I can get to (about 14 in all), and all the triathlons I can do in my local area (which is really only 3). My annual goals are the Muskoka 70.3 (half Ironman) in early September, and the Prince Edward County Marathon, my first full marathon, a month afterwards. Given the damage I did to my knee ligaments with years of soccer and judo, I didn't think I'd ever be in a position to consider marathons but I don't seem to be having any knee problems any more.

That marathon is also a Boston qualifier, and I don't see why a sub-3 hours 15 run (my age group qualifying time) would be impossible even now, but I'll only start even thinking about the possibility of doing Boston if I make the time, and I might be more interested in pushing on to do a full Ironman anyway depending on how my 70.3 goes. I'm really interested in off-road triathlon and ultra-distance trail running and other endurance events, but I don't really have much opportunity around here and not a great deal of time to travel in addition to all the travelling I already have to do for work.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Sep 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I've only got three more races left this season, a 5k, an 8k (both XC), and a 10k.



A similar number to me (all being well!!), barring any ParkRuns

October; http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=withins&subtopic=home
November; http://www.bingleyharriers.co.uk/events/harriers-vs-cyclists/ (where avatar pic was taken)
December; http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=als&subtopic=home



Plus, work dependant...., there's also the ('Denby Dale Travellers' - running club) organised _'Man v Bike'_ sometime towards the end of December
barring the dates, distances/routes are the still the same;
http://denbydaletravellers.org.uk/ESW/Files/DENBY_DALE_TRAVELLERS_RUNNER_V_BIKE_2011.pdf


----------



## Ian A (9 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> Well, I survived the Kent Coastal Marathon yesterday.
> 
> The start is in Palm Bay near Margate and the course is in two half-distance loops. The first heads out along the clifftops to Ramsgate and is quite undulating, the second heads back along Margate seafront to Birchington and back, and is mostly flat but has a sting in the tail with a short sharp climb out of Margate about 2km from the finish.
> 
> ...



That's a great result Smutchin .


----------



## Ian A (9 Sep 2014)

Haven't been running much at all. We took the kids away for a week which was fantastic but there was no time for any training unfortunately and then I caught the lurgy at the end of the holiday which meant no training on the bank holiday weekend and missing my planned 20-22 mile run. I'm technically meant to be tapering for my next worrying event this weekend but haven't really trained much to be tapering from . Done a few shorter runs since and keeping it light. After the weekend it's a few weeks off and then time to try and get some speed in my legs. Our local XC winter league races and Withins planned in for the autumn so far.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (9 Sep 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I've only got three more races left this season, a 5k, an 8k (both XC), and a 10k. There's another 5k in early December but that's just a Christmas fun run. So for now I'll stick to my shorter 6.5k and 10.2k training loops along with the Saturday morning speed work with my local club.
> 
> From November, I want to start putting in some steady longer runs, building the distances, plus a lot more gym work and cycling. And also swimming. Next year, I plan to do my local running club's entire race series, plus all the other local races that I can get to (about 14 in all), and all the triathlons I can do in my local area (which is really only 3). My annual goals are the Muskoka 70.3 (half Ironman) in early September, and the Prince Edward County Marathon, my first full marathon, a month afterwards. Given the damage I did to my knee ligaments with years of soccer and judo, I didn't think I'd ever be in a position to consider marathons but I don't seem to be having any knee problems any more.
> 
> That marathon is also a Boston qualifier, and I don't see why a sub-3 hours 15 run (my age group qualifying time) would be impossible even now, but I'll only start even thinking about the possibility of doing Boston if I make the time, and I might be more interested in pushing on to do a full Ironman anyway depending on how my 70.3 goes. I'm really interested in off-road triathlon and ultra-distance trail running and other endurance events, but I don't really have much opportunity around here and not a great deal of time to travel in addition to all the travelling I already have to do for work.


Nice plan. The TO marathon would give you a good time too, pretty pan flat I think.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Sep 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Nice plan. The TO marathon would give you a good time too, pretty pan flat I think.



Yeah, but not quite as scenic, further away, and I really don't like Toronto.


----------



## SimonJKH (13 Sep 2014)

No one parkrun'ed this week? It was Ipswich parkrun's second birthday today, so there was much fancy dress silliness. That combined with the fact I'd smashed my pb by about a minute last week meant I took the option of just pootling and enjoying the sights and sounds for a 25m11s.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Sep 2014)

SimonJKH said:


> No one parkrun'ed this week?


No, not this week
My regulars are Pontefract (now up to #172) & Nostell Priory (#8 this morning)

Just felt like a 'morning off'


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (13 Sep 2014)

20:17 parkrun today
wava >70%
Happy days


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (13 Sep 2014)

Oh, and on the strength of such a satisfying morning's effort over 3.1 miles, I have just signed up for Comrades Marathon 2015.
And it's an UP year.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Sep 2014)

Tuesday 16th brings my Clubs 'Autumn Handicap'

18:45 onwards (in groups)
Carr Bridge Pavilion
Barnsley Road
Ackworth

This is our 3rd handicap of the year (one for each season), we recce'd most of it, as the 'Beginners run' on Thursday
I might be tempted to go down, especially as I've not done a lot of racing this year, so..... I _might_ have been given a low (ie; slow) target time??? 
It'll be the usual format, seconds/minutes under the allotted 'target time', give points, highest points win

On paper, it's a fair format for anyone involved


See the top left piece, it also opens a route-map
http://www.ackworthroadrunnersandac.co.uk/


----------



## Ian A (15 Sep 2014)

Technically ran my first marathon yesterday. "Ran" would be an exaggeration. It was a hilly route and the last leg of Ironman Wales so got round in a p!$$ poor 5.47.46. The target was to finish so I'll take that and do better next time with actual training and/or take on a flatter course and see what I can do. Easy week cool down now and then a couple of weeks off training before starting again.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Sep 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Tuesday 16th brings my Clubs 'Autumn Handicap'
> 
> 
> See the top left piece, it also opens a route-map
> http://www.ackworthroadrunnersandac.co.uk/



Didn't make it back under my time (marked down for a 32:25) 

Self-recorded @ _33:41_

That said, a couple of runners who were 'booked' ahead of me finished behind me, & I passed some of my '15 minuters' with a mile to go!





Ian A said:


> Technically ran my first marathon yesterday. "Ran" would be an exaggeration. It was a hilly route and the last leg of Ironman Wales so got round in a p!$$ poor 5.47.46. The target was to finish so I'll take that and do better next time with actual training and/or take on a flatter course and see what I can do. Easy week cool down now and then a couple of weeks off training before starting again.



You finished it, which, surely, is THE point!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Sep 2014)

SimonJKH said:


> No one parkrun'ed this week? It was Ipswich parkrun's second birthday today, so there was much fancy dress silliness. That combined with the fact I'd smashed my pb by about a minute last week meant I took the option of just pootling and enjoying the sights and sounds for a 25m11s.


Horsham's second ever Parkrun last saturday. So nice to be able to walk out my front door at 08:45 and be off and running with hundreds of others fifteen minutes later.

Can't do the next two as I'm away, but am going to try a Parkrun Freedom run, in Wales next week.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Sep 2014)

The Jogger said:


> Are there any good running apps out there.


What sort of functionality are you looking for?

I'd like a forerunner 305 in an android app but no sign of anything like that on the market that I've seen.


----------



## The Jogger (17 Sep 2014)

Greg, I found the running part of stava, which is fine, my 305 is no longer charging on the cradle and the HR monitor is no longer working but it was good while it lasted, just expensive to replace after six years use.


----------



## smutchin (17 Sep 2014)

Six years! That's ancient as far as these devices go. Have you tried replacing the battery? There are instructional videos on youtube.

I'm keen to upgrade my FR 405CX for a 220 or 620 as soon as I can afford it - mainly for the connectivity (being a social media junkie, I love being able to upload rides from my Edge 510 as soon as I finish them), which afaics is the only advantage a phone app has over a dedicated device. Strava is OK for running though. And I find Endomondo pretty good.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Sep 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Tuesday 16th brings my Clubs 'Autumn Handicap'
> See the top left piece, it also opens a route-map
> http://www.ackworthroadrunnersandac.co.uk/





Richard A Thackeray said:


> Didn't make it back under my time (marked down for a 32:25)
> 
> Self-recorded @ _33:41_
> 
> That said, a couple of runners who were 'booked' ahead of me finished behind me, & I passed some of my '15 minuters' with a mile to go!



Got the results

Actual time was *33:22 *(can't have stopped my watch!)

On simply run-times format, I was; 
_12th/58 _(combined)
_11th/29_ (male times)

Under the handicap format (times under/over target-time);
_7th/58_ (combined)
_3rd/29_ (male times)

Quite happy with that, s'better than I thought


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Sep 2014)

The Jogger said:


> Greg, I found the running part of stava, which is fine, my 305 is no longer charging on the cradle and the HR monitor is no longer working but it was good while it lasted, just expensive to replace after six years use.



My 305 is getting picky in its old age though I am using Strava exclusively at present until I get back to regular 10k runs at which point the 'coaching' and interval features come into their own. So far as I can see nothing affordable (imo by me) in the current Garmin line-up comes close to the 305 package of functionality.

Shame no one has built a virtual 305 as an app imo.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> Six years! That's ancient as far as these devices go. Have you tried replacing the battery? There are instructional videos on youtube.
> 
> I'm keen to upgrade my FR 405CX for a 220 or 620 as soon as I can afford it - mainly for the connectivity (being a social media junkie, I love being able to upload rides from my Edge 510 as soon as I finish them), which afaics is the only advantage a phone app has over a dedicated device. Strava is OK for running though. And I find Endomondo pretty good.


220 not enough bang function wise for my dollar.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Sep 2014)

I use a 305, but quite rarely

Never use it for road-races, as you know how far they are (& regular ones, you get to know roughly where the mile-markers would be), I've only worn it for one fell-race, when I wasn't sure of the distance to the finish

I doubt I've worn it since about May?


----------



## smutchin (18 Sep 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> 220 not enough bang function wise for my dollar.



You could be right. One of my favourite features of the 405CX is the virtual pacer, a feature that's absent from the FR220. On the other hand, the FR620 has VP but also loads of other features I'll never use... Annoying!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> You could be right. One of my favourite features of the 405CX is the virtual pacer, a feature that's absent from the FR220. On the other hand, the FR620 has VP but also loads of other features I'll never use... Annoying!


Annoying is the word. 220 and 620 got no multisport, scarely bike capable, no back to start, etc so I'm keeping my eye on Fenix2 prices, esp for NOH ones.


----------



## Ian A (19 Sep 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> You finished it, which, surely, is THE point!!



You're right and finishing was certainly the point. I was very happy to finish and the longer than expected marathon just made it a very long day indeed. I got beaten by a man on crutches (ex-international rugby player) . Pictures are out and my wife was laughing at me for wearing the same running top I have in every race photo I have where I wasn't wearing a club vest. It has big pockets at the side!


----------



## azir (19 Sep 2014)

Sooo.... I may have gone on a fairly last minute holiday and failed to do any training whatsoever for the last 3 weeks for my half marathon on Sunday..... Any last minute advice for a seriously underprepared half-marathoner?!


----------



## smutchin (19 Sep 2014)

JFDI. You'll be fine. 

See comments passim for details of my marathon training plan. I've often found that being part of an actual event is much easier than running solo, and so it was with the marathon. The sense of occasion will carry you round.


----------



## azir (19 Sep 2014)

Thanks @smutchin - I hope you're right. I do find running with other people easier so it might be that I barely notice the distance (ha ha - wishful thinking). I'm running with a mate who has actually done the training so might try to hang on to her trainers for at least the first 10k.


----------



## smutchin (20 Sep 2014)

Hell's teeth, that was tough. 5hrs 48mins. Pretty pleased with that - glad to get round inside 6hrs. Don't mind admitting I walked quite large chunks of it. About halfway round the 4th lap, I was on the verge of quitting, but by the end of the fourth lap, I thought what the hell, only two laps to go... I found the 5th lap much easier, after each hill seeking solace that I only had to do it one more time. And on the 6th (final) lap I even managed to run up one of the hills, totally relieved that I was doing it for the last time.

Annoyingly, my Garmin died about halfway round the final lap - I'll have to be quicker next time! - but there's enough data to get the general idea...
http://www.strava.com/activities/197145862


----------



## Ian A (20 Sep 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> My 305 is getting picky in its old age though I am using Strava exclusively at present until I get back to regular 10k runs at which point the 'coaching' and interval features come into their own. So far as I can see nothing affordable (imo by me) in the current Garmin line-up comes close to the 305 package of functionality.
> 
> Shame no one has built a virtual 305 as an app imo.



I liked my 305 and only to a 310xt at the start of the year for the longer battery life and something approaching swim functionality. Not cheap (around £145 with HRM) and works with the same pedal crank cadence meter I had for the 305. Might be worth trying your 305 with the recently updated Garmin connect site which is pretty good and a good improvement on the old site.


----------



## Ian A (20 Sep 2014)

azir said:


> Sooo.... I may have gone on a fairly last minute holiday and failed to do any training whatsoever for the last 3 weeks for my half marathon on Sunday..... Any last minute advice for a seriously underprepared half-marathoner?!


You'll be good. Just take it easy in the first half and no heroics too far from the finish. From experience if you feel good and pick up the pace too much and for too long the last couple of miles can be unpleasant when the wheels fall off . Good luck and enjoy it!


----------



## Ian A (20 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> Hell's teeth, that was tough. 5hrs 48mins. Pretty pleased with that - glad to get round inside 6hrs. Don't mind admitting I walked quite large chunks of it. About halfway round the 4th lap, I was on the verge of quitting, but by the end of the fourth lap, I thought what the hell, only two laps to go... I found the 5th lap much easier, after each hill seeking solace that I only had to do it one more time. And on the 6th (final) lap I even managed to run up one of the hills, totally relieved that I was doing it for the last time.
> 
> Annoyingly, my Garmin died about halfway round the final lap - I'll have to be quicker next time! - but there's enough data to get the general idea...
> http://www.strava.com/activities/197145862


I shouldn't laugh but did when I saw the route was nearly 1200m of elevation gain and that's not a record of the full distance . Superb effort! There's smaller mountains in the Alps.


----------



## doouk (20 Sep 2014)

azir said:


> Sooo.... I may have gone on a fairly last minute holiday and failed to do any training whatsoever for the last 3 weeks for my half marathon on Sunday..... Any last minute advice for a seriously underprepared half-marathoner?!



You will be fine. Went through similar for the great north run a few weeks back. I just ran it like another long training run. Remember if your body says slow, then go at walking pace. Saw so many drop during my run. I rather get a slow time than end up in hospital. Goodluck.


----------



## smutchin (20 Sep 2014)

Ian A said:


> I shouldn't laugh but did when I saw the route was nearly 1200m of elevation gain and that's not a record of the full distance . Superb effort! There's smaller mountains in the Alps.



Ha! It claims to be over 1500m of climbing overall but I don't know how accurate that is. The Garmin conked out just before my final ascent of the biggest climb on the circuit - about half a km at an average of 10%, according to Strava, but definitely steeper in places.

Lovely event but tbh, I don't think I'll do it again. Unless a) I've done some proper training, and b) I've shed at least 5kg off my current weight.

Not sure doing another marathon two weeks before was ideal prep either but I'm glad I had done a relatively easy one first - at least I knew what a tough mental challenge it would be, as well as physical.


----------



## User169 (21 Sep 2014)

This is my aim for next season..

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...14/sep/17/marathon-du-medoc-race-wine-oysters

_"Glancing at the pack of Smurfs already finishing off a bottle of vino (it’s 9.30am), and the oversized baby having a fag in the starting zone, I’m not entirely convinced regulations are quite as stringent as they would be back in the UK "_


----------



## SimonJKH (21 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> This is my aim for next season..
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...14/sep/17/marathon-du-medoc-race-wine-oysters
> 
> _"Glancing at the pack of Smurfs already finishing off a bottle of vino (it’s 9.30am), and the oversized baby having a fag in the starting zone, I’m not entirely convinced regulations are quite as stringent as they would be back in the UK "_


Bucket listed!


----------



## smutchin (21 Sep 2014)

Mmmm, that looks fun!


----------



## rich p (22 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> This is my aim for next season..
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...14/sep/17/marathon-du-medoc-race-wine-oysters
> 
> _"Glancing at the pack of Smurfs already finishing off a bottle of vino (it’s 9.30am), and the oversized baby having a fag in the starting zone, I’m not entirely convinced regulations are quite as stringent as they would be back in the UK "_


I don't run any more but it's tempting - could I fast walk it and do justice to the epicurean pleasures?


----------



## rich p (22 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> Ha! It claims to be over 1500m of climbing overall but I don't know how accurate that is. The Garmin conked out just before my final ascent of the biggest climb on the circuit - about half a km at an average of 10%, according to Strava, but definitely steeper in places.
> 
> Lovely event but tbh, I don't think I'll do it again. Unless a) I've done some proper training, and b) I've shed at least 5kg off my current weight.
> 
> Not sure doing another marathon two weeks before was ideal prep either but I'm glad I had done a relatively easy one first - at least I knew what a tough mental challenge it would be, as well as physical.


I did a 4 lap marathon once, it wasn't going well and the urge to drop out at the 'finish' was almost overwhelming. Congrats on having the willpower to complete it.


----------



## User169 (22 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> I don't run any more but it's tempting - could I fast walk it and do justice to the epicurean pleasures?



4 miles per h - that's a brisk walk!

There's a bike version in May - think its called Medocaine.


----------



## azir (22 Sep 2014)

Well I ran my half marathon! I didn't quite manage to run all of it - took a short walk at about 16k in and then again right near the end. Overall it went pretty well - was very slow but didn't expect otherwise (2hrs40ish) - recurrent knee problem made itself known in the final 3rd and I felt I could have picked the pace up (a teensy bit at least!) if it weren't for that. Feel like a broken woman today though!


----------



## Ian A (22 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> Ha! It claims to be over 1500m of climbing overall but I don't know how accurate that is. The Garmin conked out just before my final ascent of the biggest climb on the circuit - about half a km at an average of 10%, according to Strava, but definitely steeper in places.
> 
> Lovely event but tbh, I don't think I'll do it again. Unless a) I've done some proper training, and b) I've shed at least 5kg off my current weight.
> 
> Not sure doing another marathon two weeks before was ideal prep either but I'm glad I had done a relatively easy one first - at least I knew what a tough mental challenge it would be, as well as physical.



The two Garmins I've had generally under estimate the ascent compared to event information. I'd be inclined to believe the latter as the organisers/accrediting organisation have a formal way of measuring at least distance ( I think!). Doing another one two weeks before can't have helped much especially if you're not a regular for that kind of mileage. Much respect for getting round.


----------



## Ian A (22 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> This is my aim for next season..
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...14/sep/17/marathon-du-medoc-race-wine-oysters
> 
> _"Glancing at the pack of Smurfs already finishing off a bottle of vino (it’s 9.30am), and the oversized baby having a fag in the starting zone, I’m not entirely convinced regulations are quite as stringent as they would be back in the UK "_


We need more races like this.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Sep 2014)

I woke up this morning, disregarded my training plan, programmed my forerunner 305 for a very low pace, and ran 10k for the first time since 2012. One hour and eight. Not bad for a fat lad making a comeback.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Sep 2014)

Whoopee!!

It's just over two weeks to the 'Withins'


Penistone Hill Country Park
Haworth
*OS SE023563*
Sunday 12th October
11:30 start

£4.00 entries on the day only
7miles/1000 feet of ascent
http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=withins&subtopic=home

Whilst not having a good summers running, I seem to be getting slower & slower (with more aches & pains!!), I intend running here, for my next race (barring ParkRuns)
I've run it in 2010, 2011, 2012 & 2013, therefore want to keep going at it, for another year at least!

Hopefully I've persuaded a couple of club-members to join me, who've only run Trunces & XC before........
Some of them will have a bit of a shock though 

Have a look at the race route, as a (lovely, scenic) photo-tour here;
https://plus.google.com/app/basic/photos/110439573756197443848/album/5800214895924027761?cbp=1g01s5u1ox5ka&authkey&sview=20&cid=5&soc-app=115&soc-platform=1&pgpnum=1&spath=/app/basic/photos&sparm=cbp=1g01s5u1ox5ka&authkey&sview=20&cid=5&soc-app=115&soc-platform=1&pv=hi&pgpnum=1




*Past results
2010;* 160/345 @ 59:33
*2011;* 176/323 @ 1.01:09
*2012;* 136/302 @ 1.01:32
*2013;* 178/261 @ 1.03:57

See, I stated earlier that I was getting slower!!
At this rate, it'll be a 1.05:00 run!




Sometimes it's absolutely glorious up there;

View attachment 57231



Then on other occasions.........
(& it got even worse, for the first half of the race)

View attachment 57232


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Sep 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I woke up this morning, disregarded my training plan, programmed my forerunner 305 for a very low pace, and ran 10k for the first time since 2012. One hour and eight. Not bad for a fat lad making a comeback.


Should chuck the plan away more often; set a this year's PR for 5K this morning, which, for me, on a solo "training" run, rather than in a race/ParkRun, takes a bit of doing. Sub 28 mins looks do-able over the next few weeks, aiming for sub-27 in time for my 54th birthday in December.


----------



## Ian A (24 Sep 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Whoopee!!
> 
> It's just over two weeks to the 'Withins'



Boo. Due to a clash of children's birthday parties we've had to move our daughters to the week after planned and I'm not going .

Found my 2012 result. 83.01. Fell over four times in the first mile, twisted my ankle and hit a rock with my knee on a rock the fourth time .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Sep 2014)

Ian A said:


> Boo. Due to a clash of children's birthday parties we've had to move our daughters to the week after planned and I'm not going .
> Found my 2012 result. 83.01. Fell over four times in the first mile, twisted my ankle and hit a rock with my knee on a rock the fourth time .



Oh no!!, tell she's having an English literarature appreciation morning, & visit to a location that is associated with the Brontes

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2008720


----------



## SWSteve (24 Sep 2014)

Does anyone wear long/compression style sports socks when running?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Sep 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Does anyone wear long/compression style sports socks when running?


I wear them afterwards.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Sep 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Does anyone wear long/compression style sports socks when running?



Yes, but only in longer races (over 10k) or in winter.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Sep 2014)

I've got a 5k XC race this Sunday. I say it's XC because that's how it's officially described but really it's mostly paths. I'm aiming for under 19 minutes. I should be capable of much faster than that but I really haven't been training very hard recently...


----------



## Ian A (25 Sep 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Oh no!!, tell she's having an English literarature appreciation morning, & visit to a location that is associated with the Brontes
> 
> http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2008720



That won't work on a girl who will have just turned seven . That and my parents living walking distance from Penistone Hill so we're regulars in that neck of the woods. I'll be trying to get up for at least one of the others if I can this year.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Sep 2014)

Worth a try....

On the bright side, at least you won't be getting your fingers trod on, by the runner in front, at the climb up after 'Bronte Bridge'


Doubt I'll get to the 'Stoop', but should be at 'Auld Lang Syne'. Again


Can't you get to Bingley, for the http://www.bingleyharriers.co.uk/events/harriers-vs-cyclists/


----------



## Ian A (25 Sep 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Worth a try....
> 
> On the bright side, at least you won't be getting your fingers trod on, by the runner in front, at the climb up after 'Bronte Bridge'
> 
> ...



I wouldn't be close enough to a runner in front to get trodden on .

It's our local cross country (derby running league) on Sunday 16th November so my priorities lie there. I would definitely be in the running camp for that one. Not great at either but riding up those hills off road would make me a good runner blocking machine for the cycling team .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Sep 2014)

Pity, as it's damned good fun!!!


----------



## Sniffer77 (25 Sep 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I've got a 5k XC race this Sunday. I say it's XC because that's how it's officially described but really it's mostly paths. I'm aiming for under 19 minutes. I should be capable of much faster than that but I really haven't been training very hard recently...



Wish I could do sub 19 for 5k! Just over 20 is my pb and it nearly killed me


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Sep 2014)

Sniffer77 said:


> Wish I could do sub 19 for 5k! Just over 20 is my pb and it nearly killed me


If you leave nothing on the track, as you clearly did, the the actual time is just a meaningless number.

(And my PB is about 20% slower than yours)


----------



## luckyfox (26 Sep 2014)

I run like a sloth running through custard but i run!! 

Local to Co.Durham


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Sep 2014)

luckyfox said:


> but i run!!


The most important 3 words


I'll give you three more;

Keep it up


----------



## SWSteve (26 Sep 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I wear them afterwards.



Why afterwards?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Sep 2014)

Went to the Pontefract ParkRun (# 174) this morning, as it was a paced event 

I had visions before hand of keeping on the shoulder of the '20' man 
However, it didn't happen... 

Just couldn't find the pace to do so

Officially;_* 33rd/208 @ 21:49*_

That said, I wouldn't have minded keeping up with my friend Angela (who was 18th @ 20:09), but I didn't know she was there, till after the finish
(then again, she is a National Duathlon champion!!) 
Her other half, Mick, is a nationally ranked 'Vet 50' Triathlete, he was 46th, but he's coming back from injury, so taking it easy


http://www.parkrun.org.uk/pontefract/results/weeklyresults/?runSeqNumb er=174


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Sep 2014)

I 


ItsSteveLovell said:


> Why afterwards?


Found they help stop cramp in bed and make my legs recover from hard efforts faster. Was suggested to me by sports physio. May be a placebo effect.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Sep 2014)

That was a harder 5k than I was expecting - and it was properly XC after all, and really unexpectedly hot today. So I didn't get anywhere near 19 minutes - 20.27 in the end - but I was 3rd, and 1st in my age group, so no-one was running road-race times.


----------



## Sods_Laur (28 Sep 2014)

Did 7 miles on Saturday morning, my third run since March. Unsurprisingly I am very stiff today. I think every muscle in my body hurts, apart from my arms. 

More annoyingly I appear to have sprained my ankle, I have a bruise and swelling and I can't really walk, aside from the stiff muscles. I think age is catching up with me.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Sep 2014)

Spent 7 hours on trains on Saturday and felt like my legs needed a stretch when I got home at 18:00. TLH has sorted a lovely Thai meal in a local restaurant but the table wasn't until 21:00.

It being a Saturday I'd missed the Parkrun so decided on doing a fast (for me) 5km around the outside of the park, can't really do the park run route in the dark, to see if i could get near my parkrun time on me todd. Knock me down with a feather and paint me purple. 26:44. a new best for this year. This "in order to run (5K) fast(er) you must learn to run 10k slow(er)" stuff is actually working

Sunday was unseasonable warm hot. I felt tired just watching the folk taking part in the Barns Green Half-Marathon


----------



## Phill Stevenson (30 Sep 2014)

I run a bit, less so now since I started cycling.

Brighton
Any distance and terrain, I've done 10km/Mara/100Mile distances
TBH though, cycling is easier and keeps you fit so I've taken it completely in preference the last few months.


----------



## smutchin (30 Sep 2014)

I think I'm giving up running for a bit. I've self-diagnosed this pain in my foot as plantar fasciitis. Probably my body's way of telling me that two marathons in two weeks isn't such a great idea after all.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> I think I'm giving up running for a bit. I've self-diagnosed this pain in my foot as plantar fasciitis. Probably my body's way of telling me that two marathons in two weeks isn't such a great idea after all.


Listen to it!

I had it last year, & it ruined a few months running for me


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (30 Sep 2014)

3:24:05 for Loch Ness on the weekend. A little slower than I'd wanted, but hey ho, I gave it a shot.
An easy October now, and then start all over again.


----------



## thecube (1 Oct 2014)

Anyone apply for a ballot place in the london marathon? the letters are coming though the letter boxes right now!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2014)

Stig-OT-Dump said:


> 3:24:05 for Loch Ness on the weekend. A little slower than I'd wanted, but hey ho, I gave it a shot.
> An easy October now, and then start all over again.


Terry, one of our local runners (runs for 'SweatShop- Xscape' in local events) was 6th @ 2.33:22!!!


----------



## luckyfox (1 Oct 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Listen to it!
> 
> I had it last year, & it ruined a few months running for me



Worst injury! Mine as almost gone but it's taken over a year.


----------



## Ian A (1 Oct 2014)

smutchin said:


> Probably my body's way of telling me that two marathons in two weeks isn't such a great idea after all.



Rest it up. You've done enough running for now!


----------



## smutchin (1 Oct 2014)

I agree!


----------



## Ian A (1 Oct 2014)

thecube said:


> Anyone apply for a ballot place in the london marathon? the letters are coming though the letter boxes right now!



Didn't get in last year. Missed the ballot this year it closed so quickly. Did you apply for a place?


----------



## thecube (1 Oct 2014)

Ian A said:


> Didn't get in last year. Missed the ballot this year it closed so quickly. Did you apply for a place?



Unfortunatey I have a place! deferred from last year. Not sure my body will cope but i'd like to try my second and probably last marathon.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Oct 2014)

10th anniversary of Parkrun on Saturday. Get out and run people.


----------



## Ian A (2 Oct 2014)

thecube said:


> Unfortunatey I have a place! deferred from last year. Not sure my body will cope but i'd like to try my second and probably last marathon.


To be honest I was a little relieved when I didn't get a place. Good luck.


----------



## thecube (2 Oct 2014)

Ian A said:


> To be honest I was a little relieved when I didn't get a place. Good luck.


 
Thanks. Well I met a guy in the gym that had been rejected for the 6th year in a row. I wanted to give him my place, but this is not possible, you need to take your passsport with you to get your race number. There does seem to be a lot of bad feeling about the entry systyem under Virgin. The Flora system did sound fairer, I think if you had 3 rejection you automatically got in the 4th time. But ultimately it's down to chance, I got in twice out of 3 or 4 applications, pure luck (or bad luck depending on which way you look at it). There does seem to be an obsession about this marathon, but there are plenty more out there.


----------



## smutchin (2 Oct 2014)

thecube said:


> There does seem to be an obsession about this marathon, but there are plenty more out there.



Yeah, I get why people want to do London because it's the biggest event in the calendar, but that's also what puts me off it. I'd far rather do a more scenic event with a smaller field. And one that you can get into without being obliged to raise several thousand pounds for charity. What's wrong wanting to run for the traditional Corinthian ideal of pure sporting endeavour? I'd only ever do London if I could qualify as 'good for age', but since that would mean running a sub-3.15, it's unlikely to happen any time soon. 

Something to aim for though.


----------



## thecube (2 Oct 2014)

smutchin said:


> Yeah, I get why people want to do London because it's the biggest event in the calendar, but that's also what puts me off it. I'd far rather do a more scenic event with a smaller field. And one that you can get into without being obliged to raise several thousand pounds for charity. What's wrong wanting to run for the traditional Corinthian ideal of pure sporting endeavour? I'd only ever do London if I could qualify as 'good for age', but since that would mean running a sub-3.15, it's unlikely to happen any time soon.
> 
> Something to aim for though.


 
having talked to quite a few people about London, it always comes over as a bit of a marmite race, they either love ot hate it. As an event it is pretty special, but I don't see the obsession with trying to do it every year. The volume of people give it a special feel, but it's also a pain. I think i'd run faster at a smaller event. Obviously it's assumed that if you run london you do it for charity, this is not always the case. I think the good for age times are harsher for blokes, but the over 40 time is OK if you are not "way over" 40! the 10 minutes difference between that and under 40 is quite significant. But it's on TV and you get kudos for running it. I get no kudos for my half marathon time but my not so impressive marathon time gets people congratulating me quite a lot! But I do prefer quieter and more scenic events. I just did a trail race in keswick and got beaten by a guy in a gimp mask! but it was lovely (and tough). I liked it because there was no time pressure, just run as fast as you can and nothing to compare it too, I mean it was the first time i'd raced through bogs! I also did the BUPA birmingham run a few years back, I was not so keen. Boring route and far too many people, took miles to get going due to numpties near the start that clearly couldn't run very fast and had lied on the entrace form!


----------



## Ian A (2 Oct 2014)

thecube said:


> there are plenty more out there.





smutchin said:


> I'd far rather do a more scenic event with a smaller field.
> I'd only ever do London if I could qualify as 'good for age', but since that would mean running a sub-3.15, it's unlikely to happen any time soon.
> 
> Something to aim for though.



This is what I've been thinking. if IO get fast enough to qualify on time then I'l apply. There are so many interesting/scenic races to do with more being created every year. Not enough time and money for the ones that already exist.


----------



## rich p (2 Oct 2014)

Cross country marathons are much nicer, more scenic and much, much easier on the body and joints.
Having said that, everyone should do London once - the atmosphere, the unwavering support and the iconic route more than compensate for the hassle.


----------



## steve52 (2 Oct 2014)

my first run (slow jog) for thirty years, 5k 30 mins ouch


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Oct 2014)

Caption competition anyone? (I could do with a good laugh)

I'm the chap in the Foska Popeye vest btw....


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (6 Oct 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Caption competition anyone? (I could do with a good laugh)
> 
> I'm the chap in the Foska Popeye vest btw....



Has the guy in green just spotted an official from the DHS fraud department investigating his sickness benefit entitlement, hiding in the conifers.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2014)

A steady plod around Nostell Priory ParkRun on Saturday (11th event)
A nice cool, but wet morning (which possibly kept numbers down??)
*13th/96 @ 22:11*



*Plus;*

I've just been told the date of another fun race around the (allegedly) festive period

It's 'Denby Dale Travellers' offer, each year, a _'Man v Bike'_ race.
It differs from (Novembers) 'Bingley Harriers' race;_ 'Harriers v Cyclists', _in that the DDT race diverges/converges the runners & riders.
The runners have about 6 miles. & the riders (circa) 11 miles
Granted, they have further to go, but have some sections of good roads to play catch up on

http://www.denbydaletravellers.org.uk/ESW/Files/DENBY_DALE_TRAVELLERS_RUNNER_V_BIKE_2014.pdf

I've run it twice, in 2011, & 2012;
2011; 6th/33 @ 59:40 -10 bikes/23 runners- (first bike was 7th)
2012; 5th/39 @ 1.01:14 -9 riders/30 runners- (3rd runner)


I missed out on it last year, as I didn't wish to risk injury for the _'Auld Lang Syne'_ on 31st December
http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=als&subtopic=home

This year though, I intend running both


In 2012, 'ALS' was very wet, before we even got to the moorland.............................

(yes, that is rain hitting the ground *hard*, not rough tarmac!!)


----------



## Ian A (7 Oct 2014)

That's the only year I've ran Auld Lang Syne. I think I posted where I was in the video you linked to many pages ago on here. It won't be the last. My parents are away for the weekend of the Stoop so I'm negotiating with my dear wife for new year at my parents. Not sure how that will go .
We have another local XC race the same weekend as Stanbury Splash as well .

On the plus side I ran six miles last night with a few hill reps and I'm now allowed to buy a pair of spikes for the upcoming XC season which will be nice to try.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Oct 2014)

I know I'm on day-off this '31st', so don't even have to negotiate with anyone for a shift-swap/annual-leave for 'ALS'

Got to wheeler-deal, for the 'Man v Bike' mentioned in same post as the Jonny Brownlee pic, as the holiday book is full
I can probably get an afternoon shift (if I'm not on one), so I can run, get home & back to work for 14:00


----------



## BrumJim (10 Oct 2014)

Did a 5k in 22:16 last weekend. Well chuffed, as I haven't run since May, had a slight cold, it was very windy, and the course was quite undulating. Looked cr*p on the finish photo, though.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Oct 2014)

ParkRun #176, at Pontefract racecourse this morning
I felt lousy, & though I was running in treacle most of the way round
To my utter surprise, I finished at _21:41_ (results show; 26th/176)




Ian A said:


> . I'm now allowed to buy a pair of spikes for the upcoming XC season which will be nice to try.


The 'XC' league that we're involved with starts soon, & we're organising/hosting the 2nd race of the series
http://www.pecoxc.co.uk/index.html

I chipped my Femur, only just above the knee, at a PECO race back in 2012 (Temple Newsam), & it's never been fully okay since


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Oct 2014)

A good run, up at the 'Withins Skyline' this morning

After the gloomy. misty, cold start to the day (& the drive up)

Two of my club-mates turned up, one (Denise) I was expected, the other (Adrian) was a surprise

He got a better start than me, so it took me a while to catch him - well into the single-track section (where the Heather could be hiding holes & rocks)
Very wet on the top, several runners found crotch-deep holes in the peat, I only went to the knees on my falls

Top Withens looked glorious in the sunshine
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/119307
Managed to put about 4 minutes into Adrian, & recorded my first 'sub hour' since 2010
(&, I think, a new PB, too!!)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Oct 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Managed to put about 4 minutes into Adrian, & recorded my first 'sub hour' since 2010
> (&, I think, a new PB, too!!)


That was dependant on the results

1st place; _41:03_!!!!!! (not a course record)
133rd; RAT @ _59:22_ (new PB)
169th; Adrian @ _1.03:17_
207th; Denise @_1.09:19_ 

255 finishers

Post-race.............


----------



## SimonJKH (12 Oct 2014)

Ipswich park run yesterday was a respectable (for me) 24:02. I didn't go all out as today was the Martlesham 10k. I'd heard it was a dead-flat parcours, and with the day staying dry PB conditions were declared. I went out with the express goal of getting under 50 minutes... and did it! Just -- 49 minutes and 2 seconds. That'll do me


----------



## User169 (13 Oct 2014)

Ian A said:


> On the plus side I ran six miles last night with a few hill reps and I'm now allowed to buy a pair of spikes for the upcoming XC season which will be nice to try.


 
Just bought a pair of XC spikes too (first time I've ever had spikes). XC isn't particularly popular here, but I hope to give them work-out or two.


----------



## User169 (13 Oct 2014)

Last long run yesterday (a half-marathon at 1:34) before my first marathon next weekend. 

My training over the last month has been a bit injury interrupted after over-training in September so have had to revise targets: I was hoping to run 3:20, but I think that's bit optimistic now. I've signed up to run in a pacing group for 3:30, so will see how that goes. At least running in a group will stop me going out too hard which I think is the biggest risk.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Oct 2014)

Got that oh-so-familiar slap on the back of the leg from a ruler feeling about 3k into Horsham parkrun on Saturday as a tiny piece of calf muscle went 'rip' in my right leg. Used to happen all the time when I was rugby reffing, a sign of poor running form, I'm sure, with a dash of too many km's too soon thrown in.

Set a new "year's best" though, at 26:27, with what felt like some more left in the tank, so I'll not complain too much over my idiocy. Doesn't hurt on the bike either which is a plus so I did a 50k ride y'day instead of running, walking is ok and today is a rest day. Going to give it 72 hours from the ouch before attempting a very (VERY) slow jog.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Oct 2014)

A selection

https://plus.google.com/photos/110439573756197443848/albums/6069352055264187633?banner=pwa



Conditions were lovely up there, with a surprisingly large number of walkers on the sections of the Pennine Way/Bronte Way that we used
Looking eastwards from near 'Top Withins', towards Haworth (the finish is top, just off-centre, to the right - lots of 'white dots'; cars)








And, does anyone recognise this runner, who; "_Got knocked down. but got back up again_"


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Oct 2014)

He's lost a few pounds since I last saw him play live!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Oct 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> He's lost a few pounds since I last saw him play live!


Someone give that man a prize!!

Yes, he runs a lot nowadays, apparently (& has wrote a book about it)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Oct 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Someone give that man a prize!!
> 
> Yes, he runs a lot nowadays, apparently (& has wrote a book about it)


I think, iirc, he always did run the fells but the live music and recording got in the way.

Glorious photo's btw. Out of interest how much height gain would you get on an event like withins?


----------



## Ian A (14 Oct 2014)

He's mentioned in "Feet in the Clouds" by Richard Askwith as winning a race somewhere I think. He might have been at some of the races I've done but never seen him. We're at opposite ends of the field :-)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Oct 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Glorious photo's btw. Out of interest how much height gain would you get on an event like withins?



Thanks!
Plenty of pics, via the 'Woodentops' link a few posts above (3rd from top of page, with Jonny Brownlee pic)

'Withins' has roughly 1,000 feet of ascent over the race distance


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Oct 2014)

Nostell Priory ParkRun (number 13) this morning
Rather pleased to be given the '8th place' tag on finishing





GrumpyGregry said:


> I think, iirc, he always did run the fells but the live music and recording got in the way.



This is his book; http://books.simonandschuster.co.uk/Run-Wild/Boff-Whalley/9781471101809


He was on the 'One Show' last night (& sadly also Chris 'ginger whinger' Evans), with Iwan Thomas
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iwan_Thomas

It was filmed with him running at the Sedburgh Gala
http://www.bofra.co.uk/Sedbergh.php (2.6 miles/1200 feet of ascent!!!)
Just looked at the results for the 2014 (when it was filmed), & Rob Jebbs time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Programme best viewed from about 12:30
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b04l3p9t/the-one-show-17102014


----------



## Crackle (18 Oct 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Caption competition anyone? (I could do with a good laugh)
> 
> I'm the chap in the Foska Popeye vest btw....



Good God! When he said he's been to the hairdressers and had a DA at the back, I didn't think he meant a real one.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Oct 2014)

'Grumpy'

not sure where Boff resides, but that vest is this clubs colours 
http://www.pudseybramley.com/

(it's on the west side of Leeds, between Bradford & Leeds)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Oct 2014)

He has a great blog. Really interesting and decent guy.


----------



## Gresley Dawdler (19 Oct 2014)

newbie on the site and asking a dumb question , I have come back into cycling with a running back ground . mid pack stroller standard up to 1/2 marathon distance . My aim is to participate in a middle distance sportive next year but also continue with my running. Currently my training schedule has been built around my running which is 3 runs per week which includes a long run at the weekend , I also do light but high rep rates with weights. on 2 nights a week . I then cycle on a Sunday morning for a couple of hrs ,just interested how other people balance the run/ bike ratio I accept I may need to cut the running down but having being running for a few years I seem to go in to automatic pilot mode and suddenly be a couple of miles out on the run , thinking shouldn't I be out on the bike . Not possible for me to run or cycle to work at the moment


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Oct 2014)

I did a 'brick' on Sunday apparently. Rode 56km and then went on a 5km run immediately afterwards. Not a clue why this absurd course of action took root in my mid-ride mind. Felt very smug all afternoon, and this after marshalling parkrun and then going for a 12k run on Saturday. Very welcome rest day today.

My legs tell me that running lots makes cycling easier, especially on the climbs, but not vice-versa. And my riding partners say I'm becoming a spinner instead of a grinder. 

What's other folks experience (anecdata entirely acceptable to me) of the effect one on the other?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Oct 2014)

Gresley Dawdler said:


> newbie on the site and asking a dumb question , I have come back into cycling with a running back ground . mid pack stroller standard up to 1/2 marathon distance . My aim is to participate in a middle distance sportive next year but also continue with my running. Currently my training schedule has been built around my running which is 3 runs per week which includes a long run at the weekend , I also do light but high rep rates with weights. on 2 nights a week . I then cycle on a Sunday morning for a couple of hrs ,just interested how other people balance the run/ bike ratio I accept I may need to cut the running down but having being running for a few years I seem to go in to automatic pilot mode and suddenly be a couple of miles out on the run , thinking shouldn't I be out on the bike . Not possible for me to run or cycle to work at the moment


Bike is cross-training from a running perspective. Run is cross training from a cycling perspective. Set a balance according to which 'sport' is your priority...?


----------



## Spartak (24 Oct 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Went to the Pontefract ParkRun (# 174) this morning, as it was a paced event
> 
> I had visions before hand of keeping on the shoulder of the '20' man
> However, it didn't happen...
> ...



Just a quick question re. Parkrun ?

How are they timed ?
I understand you require your 'barcode' is this scanned at start & finish ?


----------



## SimonJKH (24 Oct 2014)

You and the time all start on the run director's 'Go!'. When you finish you collect a finish token. Take the token and your own barcode to get scanned and job done. Works ok until someone forgets to take a token or crosses the finish line twice. Don't do either of those things!


----------



## stephec (24 Oct 2014)

A quick question, how do you know when it's times to replace your shoes?

Is it after a certain amount of time/miles, or when they look worn?


----------



## User169 (24 Oct 2014)

stephec said:


> A quick question, how do you know when it's times to replace your shoes?
> 
> Is it after a certain amount of time/miles, or when they look worn?


 
Bit of a can of worms this one! See discussion earlier on in this thread - post #949 onwards.

Manufacturers' advice seems to be about 300-400 miles, but it's not easy to find any real justification for those figures.

300 miles for me would be about three months' running and I can't really justify four pairs of shoes a year.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Oct 2014)

Spartak said:


> Just a quick question re. Parkrun ?
> How are they timed ?
> I understand you require your 'barcode' is this scanned at start & finish ?


As Simon says, & if you forget your own barcode token, you are marked down in the results as 'Unknown'




stephec said:


> A quick question, how do you know when it's times to replace your shoes?
> 
> Is it after a certain amount of time/miles, or when they look worn?



That;s a ball-park figure, as with a car/motorbike, it also depends on running style/weight/even the roughness of the surface (if you run partially 50% on grass, they'll last longer than pure pavement work

I've just bought a new pair of road-shoes yesterday, a pair of ASICS GT1000, which my last pair were
However, out of curiosity, I decided to see how long they would last.......
On a tot-up, in my mileage logs, I reckon they've covered about 1,100 miles (some dry XC, as well as road use), but the cushioning has been non-existant for the past 2-3 months
(wear an old pair of NIkes for the ParkRuns, as I'm not bothered about them, if the mud is on the course at points)


On the off-road side, I've got a pair of fell-shoes (Inov-8 Mud-Claws ) that are 5 years old, & the soles are fine, but the uppers are splitting along the instep


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Oct 2014)

Spartak said:


> Just a quick question re. Parkrun ?
> 
> How are they timed ?
> I understand you require your 'barcode' is this scanned at start & finish ?


All I'd add is

don't overtake anyone in the finish funnel between its start, the finish line/timing point, and its end where you each get given your numbered timing token. You can then do what you like for a bit, according to your tastes/needs, (if I stop dead after a hard run in I puke so I have to go for walkies after getting my token) as it doesn't seem to matter what order you join the scanning queue.

barcode is only needed at the end.

if you go back on and rejoin the course to help someone slower then when you finish again don't cross the finish line, dodge the funnel entirely, but make sure your running mate doesn't join you in doing so!


----------



## smutchin (24 Oct 2014)

My oldest pair of running shoes is about two and a half years old but they still have plenty of tread left so I'll continue to use them (not that I've done much running lately).

Hoping to do parkrun tomorrow for the first time in months. My ankle is still a bit sore but I really need to get back into it cos I'm feeling very unfit. 



Spartak said:


> Just a quick question re. Parkrun ?
> 
> How are they timed ?
> I understand you require your 'barcode' is this scanned at start & finish ?



Further to what Simon said, you have one person clicking the stopwatch at the finish, and one person giving out finishing place tokens. Another person scans your personal barcode and the finishing place token, which associates you with your finishing place on the database, then later (usually the same day) they upload the times from the stopwatch and match them up to runners. It's an ingenious system and works remarkably smoothly (except on the surprisingly rare occasions when the tech plays up).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Oct 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> As Simon says, & if you forget your own barcode token, you are marked down in the results as 'Unknown'


Some parkruns will take a note of your name and time (from your own source e.g. GPS watch or smartphone) on a clipboard near the scanning point so you can still be logged if you've forgotten or lost your barcode. Guess it depends on the volunteers,


----------



## smutchin (24 Oct 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Some parkruns will take a note of your name and time (from your own source e.g. GPS watch or smartphone) on a clipboard near the scanning point so you can still be logged if you've forgotten or lost your barcode. Guess it depends on the volunteers,



They used to do this at Whitstable but they've had directives from head office to be more strict. I would imagine it's more of a problem at the really big events - matching up runners manually is a lot of extra work.

#DFYB!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Oct 2014)

Most regulars at the ParkRuns, well, at the 2 I attend (& I'll guess it's a fairly similar situation elsewhere??) use these

It saves the printed code getting soggy, or the scanner failing to read it through a creased/cloudy laminated pounch

http://www.parkrun-barcode.org.uk/parkrun-barcodes-ra1.aspx


----------



## stephec (24 Oct 2014)

Thanks everyone, there's a bit of life left in my shoes yet then.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Oct 2014)

stephec said:


> Thanks everyone, there's a bit of life left in my shoes yet then.


Just to add a bit more information;

- I'm about 10 stone (+/- a pound or so, over the course of the year)
- My monthly average mileage is 170


----------



## smutchin (25 Oct 2014)

Made it out to parkrun this morning. 23.12, which I'm reasonably happy with. Really shouldn't be averaging HR of 174bpm at that pace though - shows how out of shape I am. It really felt like hard work, even though conditions were perfect for running - cool, dry, no wind. Did muster up a sprint finish though when I heard a chap breathing hard down my neck on the final straight - managed to hold him off. Hit a max HR of 191bpm. Lucky I didn't have a stroke. Ankle seems to have held up well.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Oct 2014)

smutchin said:


> They used to do this at Whitstable but they've had directives from head office to be more strict. I would imagine it's more of a problem at the really big events - matching up runners manually is a lot of extra work.
> 
> #DFYB!


Yer- nowt nips my sac, "club event"-wise, more than people taking the pish out of volunteer time.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Oct 2014)

It was pacer week at Horsham. I paced 35 mins to help some of the folk from our club's most recent learn-to-run work towards a PB. Thanks to Mr Garmin and Ms Strava I paced it at 34:45 and several folk in front of me got PB's.

Was happy to go slow as I'm racing tomorrow - though my plan still only 6:30ish per km, really I'm just "racing to train" and supporting a local event - confident I'll come in last.


----------



## stephec (25 Oct 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Just to add a bit more information;
> 
> - I'm about 10 stone (+/- a pound or so, over the course of the year)
> - My monthly average mileage is 170


Thanks Richard, I didn't really think about the weight thing as well.

I was 13 stone when I started, now down to 12 1/2, although I don't have a lot of fat on me at that.

I don't do a lot at the moment though, half an hour of run/walking three times a week, so I should have a good few months before I need new ones.


----------



## rich p (25 Oct 2014)

smutchin said:


> Did muster up a sprint finish though when I heard a chap breathing hard down my neck on the final straight - managed to hold him off


That was the grim reaper Smutch


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Oct 2014)

Last place confidence was misplaced. Cycle over to the start. Said hello to a few I recognised from Parkrun, and a few club members who knew me from four years ago in my fun run league days nodded meaningfully in my direction. We were gathered on a cricket pitch in rural West Sussex to remember Alfie Shrubb

Started at the back, passed quite a few and didn't get past myself. Always good for the ego that. My self-determined goal of "get round uninjured in 50 mins" was almost ruined when I slipped off the stile on lap one, yes we were warned it was slippery, grazing my left shin, but it was definitely a "run it off" injury. I then caught one of our proper club vets, in his 70's, real old school, runs with a stopwatch in hand and figures his splits in his head, and stuck with him uphill and down dale until 2k to go when I upped my cadence and thus passed him and a few more. 46:25 by my watch, and ran well within myself, tumbles off stiles excepting. Not bad for a fat lad.

Rode home the long way by way of a cool down.

EDIT 46:21 officially. 81st out of 112 finishers, and finished in front of several club members who I regard as better runners than me.


----------



## User169 (26 Oct 2014)

Start of the XC season today. My daughter is a fanatic XC runner, so I went along to a local race with her. Everyone belts off together, but she ran one 3km loop and I ran three. Very enjoyable!


----------



## Ian A (26 Oct 2014)

Around ten miles over Baildon Moor this morning. Got a bit in the legs, leaving the two guys i ran with on the hills. Admittedly one is 64 and just coming back from injury and the other had a new baby (or his wife did!) ten weeks ago and hasn't been running or sleeping but I'll take what I can get


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Oct 2014)

Circumnavigating Baildon Moor, for myself on 15th November as you know...........


Ian A said:


> Around ten miles over Baildon Moor this morning.



I'll be up there myself, on 15th November as you know


----------



## Monsieur Remings (27 Oct 2014)

Real slow burner today - 25.8 km (16.03 miles) down the Strawberry Line.

Am seriously thinking about investing in a Camelback - hydration whilst your running is a proper pain in the arse and bum bags can only carry so much and those hand held things annoy me.


----------



## Ian A (27 Oct 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'll be up there myself, on 15th November as you know



You might have mentioned it before . Definitely one I'd love to do at some point and I'd be on foot.


----------



## Ian A (27 Oct 2014)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Real slow burner today - 25.8 km (16.03 miles) down the Strawberry Line.
> 
> Am seriously thinking about investing in a Camelback - hydration whilst your running is a proper pain in the arse and bum bags can only carry so much and those hand held things annoy me.


I've just invested in a soft hand held bottle. Not sure how it'll go but an ultra runner at our club gets on well with them. I've never used my hydration rucksack for anything long distance and should really give it a try. It was an impulse purchase. I've signed up for a half ironman in the lakes next year and am planning on signing up for another when entries go live. Both have mandatory kit to be carried on the run and I won't get it all in a bum bag. The only real use I've had from it was for carrying my kit with a drink when I used to run to masters swimming. It was only two miles each way so hardly getting full use from it.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (27 Oct 2014)

Ian A said:


> I've just invested in a soft hand held bottle. Not sure how they will go but an ultra runner at our club gets on well with them. I've never used my hydration rucksack for anything long distance and should really give it a try. It was an impulse purchse. I'm planning on doing two half ironmans in the lakes next year with mandatory kit to be carried on the run and I won't get it all in a bum bag. The only real use I'be had from it was for carrying my kit with a drink when I used to run to masters swimming. It was only two miles each way so hardly getting full use from it.



Well this is it, I don't like the hand-held bottles and haven't used mine for months now (prefer hands free). If I'm out for anything under, or around the half-distance it's not a problem generally, I drink enough before leaving and take a small carton of coconut water with a gel in the bum-bag. Even if it could carry more it would be a hassle in as much as I wouldn't bother. But, today I did need more. Looking to work gradually up to the 40km mark ready for a full-blown marathon next year and yet the problem remains that my only experience of a hydration pack and bladder (on an MTB) wasn't that fantastic. It was a cheap pack admittedly and yet I've heard that even with the lower end Camelbaks that chafing on the back is not that uncommon. So hell knows what the answer is.

Maybe I'll just have to stop and buy water as and where I am. I don't doubt that during my first marathon distance I will have to do that but...I didn't stop once today and that's kind of how I prefer it.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (27 Oct 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Start of the XC season today. My daughter is a fanatic XC runner, so I went along to a local race with her. Everyone belts off together, but she ran one 3km loop and I ran three. Very enjoyable!
> 
> View attachment 60010
> View attachment 60011



Great stuff Delfste, am wondering how long it should be before I start asking my daughter whether she'd like to come for a run with dad...she does just about everything else; swimming, gymnastics, football, ballet. She's only 6 but I think she's going to continue to love the physical/sporty side of things...


----------



## smutchin (28 Oct 2014)

I like my Camelbak. I only use it for runs significantly over an hour, and not on events where drinks are provided, but for running in the woods, where there are no shops to stop and buy drinks, it's ideal. I'm another one who much prefers to keep my hands free.

I actually tend to use the Camelbak bladder inserted in my Osprey Talon 11 backpack, which has much better support (waist and chest straps, adjustable shoulder tension etc) and also much more capacity for other kit, should I need it. I also find its a good idea to remove as much excess air as possible from the bladder - seems to reduce sloshing. 

I don't get how some people seem to tolerate running with loosely fitted hydration packs jiggling and sloshing about on their back. Maybe they're the ones who have trouble with chafing. I don't have that problem.


----------



## Breedon (28 Oct 2014)

thecube said:


> I do a bit from time to time.


OMG I only have 1 pair lol, I'm thinking about getting some trail shoes ready for a 10k next month


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Oct 2014)

Ian A said:


> You might have mentioned it before . Definitely one I'd love to do at some point and I'd be on foot.


I did, & your reply was that it was a local league XC the day after

<a href="Any'>http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/any-runners-on-here.110181/post-3297469">Any Runners On Here??</a


----------



## Ian A (28 Oct 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I did, & your reply was that it was a local league XC the day after
> 
> <a href="Any'>http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/any-runners-on-here.110181/post-3297469">Any Runners On Here??</a


You did, I did and you did again . I thought that was the joke on your part. This may have been more joke and I'm being extra slow . I think I'm confusing myswlf more than anyone . Our first XC is on the 16th and the series is the Derby runner league. Don't think any of the races are in Derbyshire. With the winter road league races I'll be racing more weekends than not over the winter which I'm really looking forward to.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Oct 2014)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Real slow burner today - 25.8 km (16.03 miles) down the Strawberry Line.
> 
> Am seriously thinking about investing in a Camelback - hydration whilst your running is a proper pain in the arse and bum bags can only carry so much and those hand held things annoy me.


Delaney? Dunno if Camelbak still make the two bottle one.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (29 Oct 2014)

Yep, all food for thought Grumpy G; they do look alright too and have found other similar things at my local running shop.

I also had a look at the Camelbak Rogue http://www.google.co.uk/aclk?sa=l&a...7%26ci_src%3D18615224%26ci_sku%3D5360630557uk at Halfords today and it was a lovely bit of kit. of course, the fact that I can buy it online £15 cheaper means I won't be buying it at Halfords. The discrepancy in price is becoming ridiculous.


----------



## stephec (29 Oct 2014)

Here's another question, do runners let on to each other in the same way that cyclists do?

Just wondering as when I was out tonight I passed a couple of guys going in the opposite direction without any acknowledgement.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (29 Oct 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Delaney? Dunno if Camelbak still make the two bottle one.



I have been recommended one of these http://www.google.co.uk/aclk?sa=l&ai=Cfoba-HNRVM76GoOJ7gbW7oLABtbFofQFjozOjH6u7PPaxwIIBBABIMeY-AUoBVDwwsvc-P____8BYLuWn4PQCqAB8sSF2wPIAQepAoIbuU-G2ro-qgQkT9AOIBr4q9z5xNjs3RL5sZl2g85Q4QsUQ5AiqmSpOsHi6iyNgAWQTsAFBaAGJoAH9rr6JJAHAagHpr4b4BKb0PnqmcebpnM&sig=AOD64_2YAFZf2IxjWy40Fv5DVK9kisDNrw&ctype=5&rct=j&q=&ved=0CCQQww8&adurl=http://clickserve.dartsearch.net/link/click?lid=92700005846932783&ds_s_kwgid=58700000386187431&ds_e_adid=33772522502&ds_e_product_group_id=87969035822&ds_e_product_id=5360651961uk&ds_e_product_merchant_id=293556&ds_e_product_country=GB&ds_e_product_language=en&ds_e_product_channel=online&ds_e_product_store_id={product_store_id}&ds_s_inventory_feed_id=97700000001004485&ds_url_v=2&ds_dest_url=http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ultimate-direction-ak-race-vest-20/%3Flang%3Den%26curr%3DGBP%26dest%3D1%26utm_source%3Dpla%26utm_medium%3Dbase%26utm_campaign%3Duk%26utm_content%3DUltimate%2520Direction%2520AK%2520Race%2520Vest%25202.0%2520-%2520S/M%2520Gunmetal%26kpid%3D5360651961%26sku%3D5360651961%26ci_src%3D18615224%26ci_sku%3D5360651961uk

...but they're a wee bit more than I'd want to spend. But it is tempting.

With the resulting consequence that I'd have to run an ultra in order to justify the cost.


----------



## Ian A (30 Oct 2014)

Solomon and Salmon are both highly rated by club people here. I bought a Salmon one from sportsshoes. I'm embarrassed at how much I spent on it considering my running "pedigree" so won't divulge that part. A lot of the hydration packs designed for ultra running have optional add ons such as bottles which mount on the front part of the shoulshoulder straps as in the link you posted above. Obviously venturing a bit into specialist territory when this is on top of a bydration bladder.


----------



## Ian A (30 Oct 2014)

stephec said:


> Here's another question, do runners let on to each other in the same way that cyclists do?
> 
> Just wondering as when I was out tonight I passed a couple of guys going in the opposite direction without any acknowledgement.



From experience some do, some don't. A bit like cyclists I guess.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2014)

stephec said:


> Here's another question, do runners let on to each other in the same way that cyclists do?
> 
> Just wondering as when I was out tonight I passed a couple of guys going in the opposite direction without any acknowledgement.


They let on EXACTLY like cyclists. (Some do, some don't)

And you know you must not acknowledge the existence of any runner in headphones right?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Nov 2014)

tbh it were a bit too warm this morning




to be running in a bandana and top hat and two layers...


----------



## stephec (2 Nov 2014)

Does anyone use a Garmin Fore Runner?

The reason I ask is that at the moment I have an Edge 705 bike GPS that I stick in one of those strap to you arm mobile phone pouches, trouble is that because it's universal case it flaps around a bit as it isn't a custom fit.

I was looking at a review of a Fore Runner 405 that said it would pick up a GPS signal within a few minutes as if that was quite impressive, so if that's the case is there any reason for me to invest in one of these as well?


----------



## stephec (2 Nov 2014)

Ian A said:


> From experience some do, some don't. A bit like cyclists I guess.





GrumpyGregry said:


> They let on EXACTLY like cyclists. (Some do, some don't)
> 
> And you know you must not acknowledge the existence of any runner in headphones right?



Thanks, more do I don't I complications then. 

Glad I don't wear headphones as well.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Nov 2014)

stephec said:


> Does anyone use a Garmin Fore Runner?



I have a 305, one of the older models.
Whilst being quite bit, it does most of what I want it to do - when I wear it, which is rare nowadays
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Garmin-Forerunner-305-Wrist-Worn-Personal/dp/B000FMQ296[/QUOTE]


----------



## stephec (2 Nov 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I have a 305, one of the older models.
> Whilst being quite bit, it does most of what I want it to do - when I wear it, which is rare nowadays
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Garmin-Forerunner-305-Wrist-Worn-Personal/dp/B000FMQ296[/QUOTE]



Thanks Richard, it's the GPS finding times I found a bit off putting as I didn't fancy standing on my doorstep for a few minutes while it hunts around.

My edge 705 usually takes less than thirty seconds and I can be on my way.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Nov 2014)

stephec said:


> Does anyone use a Garmin Fore Runner?
> 
> The reason I ask is that at the moment I have an Edge 705 bike GPS that I stick in one of those strap to you arm mobile phone pouches, trouble is that because it's universal case it flaps around a bit as it isn't a custom fit.
> 
> I was looking at a review of a Fore Runner 405 that said it would pick up a GPS signal within a few minutes as if that was quite impressive, so if that's the case is there any reason for me to invest in one of these as well?


I use Forerunner 410, which I bought used off fleabay, as my wrist watch and day-to-day running/biking HRM.

I've also still got my old 305 which I use for pacing because the display is bigger (I can't read the 410 in 3 data field mode without my glasses on.)

The 305 requires the "satellite dance" to be performed before starting a run. The 410 finds them indoors round ours and outdoors does so in seconds flat. No little dance on the doorstep. Much better than the 305.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Nov 2014)

stephec said:


> Thanks, more do I don't I complications then.
> 
> *Glad I don't wear headphones as well.*


I do. When running on my own, it drowns out the shouted insults from the other runners who pass me along the way


----------



## flatflr (2 Nov 2014)

I started with a Camelbak to add weight for running but have moved on to a Nathan Zelos, holds 2L in a bladder and a bottle at the front which I find really comfortable and doesn't move around anything like as much as the Camelbak.

have also started using a Garmin Forerunner 15, much better for running than the Edge 510 that I used to keep in one of the pockets.

All good kit, just a shame that I've hit a plateau of 11 miles (but I do managed that twice and a bit more a week).


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Nov 2014)

Last race of the season today. A 10k in near zero degrees C and an evil north wind. I have hardly been running at all recently, so 41.19 and 15th (3rd in my age group) was about what I deserved. I should be running well under 40. I was really only taking part to make sure I secured my 2nd place in the club's final age-group standings (40-49) and 8th place overall. Which I did. Now I have to make some decisions about what I'm doing next year (more triathlon or not? go for a full marathon or not? etc.) and get going on my winter training routine before I sink into total laziness. And it's only 2 months until our first run of next season, the 'Resolution Run' on January 3rd...


----------



## Ian A (3 Nov 2014)

stephec said:


> Thanks, more do I don't I complications then.



This is common fore lots of things. I ride a motorbike and it's exactly the same as cycling but with nods. Sometimes style of bike plays into effect too, just like cycling.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (3 Nov 2014)

A day off and what with my dad taking care of the boy, I took a 30.3 km hike this morning down the Strawberry Line with a little help from my new Camelbak. The subtle combination of Goa trance on the iPod, Zipvit energy gels and my newish Gel Cumulus 16s (awesome footwear I'm just beginning to appreciate) made for a pleasant rain-free jog in preparation for something 12 km longer early next year. 

I had soup on the table when I got back thanks to my Nan and a measure of some of my new-found recovery material - Raw Hemp Seed Protein with oat milk - and then a gert' lush 20 minutes in the jacuzzi at the gym. Love it. 

All I need now is an Ultimate Direction portable race urinal... and I'll be away!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Nov 2014)

It was 'Nostell Priory ParkRun' #15 on Saturday morning

I certainly didn't feel like it this morning, as I had a sore right ankle, & the left knee was playing up
Plus, I was blowing like a good'un, as I slowly ran from the car-park to the gathering area

Made a slow start, just in the top-20, for the first mile, then felt like I was blowing

Managed, somehow(?!), to get *16th/108 @ 22:05*


http://www.parkrun.org.uk/nostellpriory/results/weeklyresults/?runSeqN umber=15






stephec said:


> Thanks Richard, it's the GPS finding times I found a bit off putting as I didn't fancy standing on my doorstep for a few minutes while it hunts around.
> 
> My edge 705 usually takes less than thirty seconds and I can be on my way.


if I am using it from home, after turning it on, I'll leave it on a garden table to acquire a signal whilst I lock door/put shoes on

Just had a look at it, & have it set up with the following screens (rarely use HRM function)

1. Stopwatch, average pace, distance, time of day
2. Heart-rate, calories, best pace, paused time
3. Present pace, climbed feet, lap-distance

it's not the smallest watch, as the attached picture shows, but for the price I paid at the time (about 3 years ago?), I was happy!! - about £95!!!!! (think I was just lucky on Amazon)

DVD case for size-comparison (chosen as he's a 'man of the moment')


----------



## Monsieur Remings (3 Nov 2014)

stephec said:


> Does anyone use a Garmin Fore Runner?
> 
> The reason I ask is that at the moment I have an Edge 705 bike GPS that I stick in one of those strap to you arm mobile phone pouches, trouble is that because it's universal case it flaps around a bit as it isn't a custom fit.
> 
> I was looking at a review of a Fore Runner 405 that said it would pick up a GPS signal within a few minutes as if that was quite impressive, so if that's the case is there any reason for me to invest in one of these as well?



Yep, use the basic 110 and it's a great bit of kit; uploading is easy enough and would recommend.


----------



## smutchin (3 Nov 2014)

stephec said:


> Does anyone use a Garmin Fore Runner?
> The reason I ask is that at the moment I have an Edge 705 bike GPS that I stick in one of those strap to you arm mobile phone pouches, trouble is that because it's universal case it flaps around a bit as it isn't a custom fit.
> I was looking at a review of a Fore Runner 405 that said it would pick up a GPS signal within a few minutes as if that was quite impressive, so if that's the case is there any reason for me to invest in one of these as well?



It's rare that my 405CX takes as long as "a few minutes" to find a signal. It's usually no more than about 20-30 seconds, but it can be affected by things like being in a built-up area, or being in a different location to where I last used it (GPS devices tend to start searching for satellites based on where they last saw them).

It's sometimes noticeably slower to pick up a signal than my Edge 510 though, but that uses GLONASS as well as GPS (as does your Edge 705) which gives it a big advantage. This would be a consideration for me in buying a new running GPS.

The 405CX is an excellent bit of kit though and I would definitely recommend it. I've considered upgrading to the newfangled ForeRunner 220, but I would have to sacrifice what is probably my favourite feature of the 405CX, namely the virtual pacer. The 620 has the virtual pacer feature but is considerably more spendy.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Nov 2014)

Hurrah!!
I've managed to get an entry (even though I posted it 3 days after they opened), for this years 'Auld Lang Syne'
http://www.woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=als&subtopic=home
http://www.woodentops.org.uk/assets/misc/ALS 2014 start list (2).pdf ('425' - spelt my name wrong though!)

Cue lots of mud, vertiginous slopes (up & down), stream-wadings, & good old moorland!!

_*Plus;*_
I was also been informed (during a chat with an GB Cyclo-Cross squad members mother) at the 'Thornes Park Cyclo-Cross' last Sunday, that the course for this years (Bingley Harriers) 'Harriers v Cyclists' will be altered, as parts of the course have been on Bridleway, & thus cannot legally be raced upon by bicycles

It's a couple of sections up on Baildon Hill, & the descent down to Crag Hebble Dam

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/563554

I wonder how they'll re-route it up there?? (as it seems that the cobbled bridleway, to the Dam, will be a compulsory push/carry)


----------



## Spartak (7 Nov 2014)

Did my first run last night, since leaving school ( over 30 years ago ) !

Have a four week plan which gently gets you up to speed.
So last night was walk 1 min run 1 min repeat 10 times.

Felt ok & quite enjoyed it - even in the rain 8-)

My aim is to run a 'Parkrun 5km' event by the end of the year !!!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Nov 2014)

Spartak said:


> Did my first run last night, since leaving school ( over 30 years ago ) !
> 
> Have a four week plan which gently gets you up to speed.
> So last night was walk 1 min run 1 min repeat 10 times.
> ...


If you've got a good base fitness from cycling you should manage that no problem. I haven't run since my late thirties (55 now) and surprised myself the other day by slowly jogging 7 miles on only my third run. I can only presume the cv fitness from cycling was enough to make that possible.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Nov 2014)

My racing season is finished for this year, so it's winter training time. The problem with winter is that it gets too depressingly dark to run in the morning before going to work, and coupled with the permanent snow we get here from late December, it becomes more and more of a challenge (for me at least) to run, just when I need to put more mile in: so it's 2 long runs on the weekends and changing some of my bike commute to runs. I'll probably try to get some swimming in too because I'm still not sure if I will also do some triathlon next year, but in any case, swimming is good for overall fitness. I might also do some x-country skiing this winter as a friend keeps bugging me to do some races with him. And strength work - free weights. By the end of March, I want to have lost about 3kg and be really ready to go for next season. For those of you who actually have a 'winter' or an off-season coming up, what are your plans?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Nov 2014)

As I'm a fun runner not a competitive runner the season thing is wasted on me. But I will share my intent anyway...

Work from home each Wednesday so I can do a longish run at lunchtime in daylight (Helps, immensely, in fighting my SAD)
Parkrun at 09:00am on Saturday
Long run Sunday morning building to half-mara distance - currently at 15km max
Do as many XC races as I can tolerate (a couple a month post-Xtmas) - have a nine miler next month. Will be interesting.
Pound the pavements twice a week in the dark and when that gets too tedious run the 5k to the local track and do Thursday night track sessions with the club and then run back. Slowly.

I want to lose a stone+ by Easter so my middle-aged middle looks better in my lycra cos I am a MAMMIL.


----------



## smutchin (7 Nov 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> For those of you who actually have a 'winter' or an off-season coming up, what are your plans?



I'm in my off season in as much as I don't have any events lined up for a few months. My plans are to just keep plugging away, weather permitting (mainly running and cycling but maybe some swimming too). Specifically, I'm aiming to focus on moderate-intensity fasted workouts (eg before breakfast) with weight loss as the goal. I'm hoping to lose twice as much weight as you.


----------



## Ian A (7 Nov 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> For those of you who actually have a 'winter' or an off-season coming up, what are your plans?



Just had my kind of off season, basically a four week rest from training. I didn't have much of an "on season" to be honest so trained a bit. I generally tried to eat myself to death. A lesser man wouldn't have survived . Back on the wagon now and working on swim technique more than normal and building back up to consistent training. Planning on a few open water swimming sessions in the colder months to keep me awake and the XC running league races to try and build a little speed. I like the longer races in the summer and with the ice coming in at night time when I usually run I'll be working on intensity/speed over the winter with a few early season sprint tris and half marathons before building up the endurance for a few tough hilly half ironmans in the summer.


----------



## London Female (9 Nov 2014)

Spartak said:


> Did my first run last night, since leaving school ( over 30 years ago ) !
> 
> Have a four week plan which gently gets you up to speed.
> So last night was walk 1 min run 1 min repeat 10 times.
> ...



I started a couch to 5 k programme run by my local running club, it's very similar in that we have run/walk segments where the recovery walk segments get shorter and the runs longer. They run the programme every Saturday morning alongside the Parkrun so we do the same course but start at the back so as not to get in the way of those trying for their PBs. There are about ten of us in the group and so far it's going well, but running in wet slippery mud is not much fun and I ended up hurting my back this week so may have to invest in some trail shoes.

Good luck with your four week plan and definitely have a go at the Parkrun, it's a very supportive atmosphere.


----------



## SimonJKH (10 Nov 2014)

Took part in The Scenic 7 - billed as "The most picturesque 7 mile road race through Suffolk countryside you are ever likely to run"...
Absolutely filthy weather with driving rain and endless thick black clouds made me doubt how picturesque this was actually going to be, but along with over 400 other runners we weren't to be put off. And minutes before start time it all cleared up and we had perfect running weather - cool with no wind - for the duration of the event! This year it was dedicated to the memory of a young local runner who had unfortunately died, and a nice touch was the release of a flock of white doves on the start line. It was a fairly flat course for my longest race so far and I got round in a creditable 55 minutes, even having enough left in the tank for a sprint finish. A great day was had by all.


----------



## Spartak (10 Nov 2014)

London Female said:


> I started a couch to 5 k programme run by my local running club, it's very similar in that we have run/walk segments where the recovery walk segments get shorter and the runs longer. They run the programme every Saturday morning alongside the Parkrun so we do the same course but start at the back so as not to get in the way of those trying for their PBs. There are about ten of us in the group and so far it's going well, but running in wet slippery mud is not much fun and I ended up hurting my back this week so may have to invest in some trail shoes.
> 
> Good luck with your four week plan and definitely have a go at the Parkrun, it's a very supportive atmosphere.



Second run last night, longer run distance & I felt fine. 

My 4 week plan was copied from an article in the 'I' newspaper, devised by coach Paddy McGrath !


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Nov 2014)

New PB at Parkrun on Saturday, next stop 60% age grade, I was just short, and Sunday, my longest run this year, only 15km but that's long for me, which also included the most climbing, and the steepest gradient (17%), in one run, for the year.

Slowly, slowly getting there.


----------



## Spartak (10 Nov 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> New PB at Parkrun on Saturday, next stop 60% age grade, I was just short, and Sunday, my longest run this year, only 15km but that's long for me, which also included the most climbing, and the steepest gradient (17%), in one run, for the year.
> 
> Slowly, slowly getting there.



There are two Parkrun events close to me Pomphrey Hill & Chipping Sodbury.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Nov 2014)

A friend of mine has just won her age-category (V40) in the National 'Cross Duathlon Championships'!!
http://www.onestepbeyond.org.uk/evil-sheriff-off-road-duathlon.php (Triathlon England)

Which appears to be; 5 K XC run, 20K MTB (or CX?) ride, 3.5 XC run

I believe she's still the reigning National Duathlon Champion, in her age-group too!!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Nov 2014)

Spartak said:


> There are two Parkrun events close to me Pomphrey Hill & Chipping Sodbury.


Great stuff. As soon as you can run+walk* 5k, get registered, get your barcode and get down there. I guarantee you'll get a warm welcome and have a ball.

*no one at parkrun cares if you can't run the whole 5k. Plenty of people walk ours, and I've met a few folk wearing 50 & 100 Parkrun T-shirts who have never run the whole way and could not care less. It is, without-a-doubt, the most inclusive sports-related 'movement' I've ever been a part of.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Nov 2014)

London Female said:


> I started a couch to 5 k programme run by my local running club, it's very similar in that we have run/walk segments where the recovery walk segments get shorter and the runs longer. They run the programme every Saturday morning* alongside the Parkrun *so we do the same course but start at the back so as not to get in the way of those trying for their PBs. There are about ten of us in the group and so far it's going well, but running in wet slippery mud is not much fun and I ended up hurting my back this week so may have to invest in some trail shoes.
> 
> Good luck with your four week plan and definitely have a go at the Parkrun, it's a very supportive atmosphere.



Great stuff. And I like the idea of doing c25 at the back of the bunch. couldn't do that in 2010 when I did mine (rehab from a busted leg) as we didn't have a local Parkrun.

Trail shoes are a must I think if your parkrun, like mine, involves lots of mud. Slips and slides can cause all sorts of problems and muscle tears/strains. If starting out and not wanting to spend lots of moolah you could do much much worse than getting a pair of More Mile Cheviot shoes. Change from £30 and all the comics say they are excellent vfm. More Mile kit is cheap but not nasty. I have several pieces (usually grabbed from TK Maxx) including a pair of Cheviots bought especially for the worst of winter on Sussex clay.


----------



## Spartak (12 Nov 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Great stuff. As soon as you can run+walk* 5k, get registered, get your barcode and get down there. I guarantee you'll get a warm welcome and have a ball.
> 
> *no one at parkrun cares if you can't run the whole 5k. Plenty of people walk ours, and I've met a few folk wearing 50 & 100 Parkrun T-shirts who have never run the whole way and could not care less. It is, without-a-doubt, the most inclusive sports-related 'movement' I've ever been a part of.



Signed up to Parkrun last night. 

Went out earlier 4.94kms inc. fastest km to date 8-)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Nov 2014)

Go early, intro yourself and listen to the Race Directors tourist/first timer brief. And then enjoy it.


----------



## Spartak (12 Nov 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Go early, intro yourself and listen to the Race Directors tourist/first timer brief. And then enjoy it.



Thanks GG. 

Gonna give it a go in a couple of weeks time !


----------



## London Female (13 Nov 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Great stuff. And I like the idea of doing c25 at the back of the bunch. couldn't do that in 2010 when I did mine (rehab from a busted leg) as we didn't have a local Parkrun.
> 
> Trail shoes are a must I think if your parkrun, like mine, involves lots of mud. Slips and slides can cause all sorts of problems and muscle tears/strains. If starting out and not wanting to spend lots of moolah you could do much much worse than getting a pair of More Mile Cheviot shoes. Change from £30 and all the comics say they are excellent vfm. More Mile kit is cheap but not nasty. I have several pieces (usually grabbed from TK Maxx) including a pair of Cheviots bought especially for the worst of winter on Sussex clay.



Thank you, I will have a look at the More Miles kit.


----------



## Ian A (13 Nov 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I have a 305, one of the older models.
> Whilst being quite bit, it does most of what I want it to do - when I wear it, which is rare nowadays
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Garmin-Forerunner-305-Wrist-Worn-Personal/dp/B000FMQ296


[/QUOTE]

I can second the Forerunner 305 as a great watch. Had one for years. A newer/improved model is the Forerunner 310xt which you can currently get on Amazon for £122 which is £3 more than the 305 currently. I'd recommend it over the 305 especially at that price difference.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Nov 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A friend of mine has just won her age-category (V40) in the National 'Cross Duathlon Championships'!!
> http://www.onestepbeyond.org.uk/evil-sheriff-off-road-duathlon.php (Triathlon England)
> Which appears to be; 5 K XC run, 20K MTB (or CX?) ride, 3.5 XC run
> I believe she's still the reigning National Duathlon Champion, in her age-group too!!!


Looks to have been fun!!
http://www.marathon-photos.com/scri...2014/Evil Sheriff Off Road Duathlon&match=425





GrumpyGregry said:


> *no one at parkrun cares if you can't run the whole 5k. Plenty of people walk ours, and I've met a few folk wearing 50 & 100 Parkrun T-shirts who have never run the whole way and could not care less. It is, without-a-doubt, the most inclusive sports-related 'movement' I've ever been a part of.


Very true indeed!
We vary from 17 minutes, all the way to '55', & they all grumble about it, then say how they enjoyed it!



GrumpyGregry said:


> Trail shoes are a must I think if your parkrun, like mine, involves lots of mud. Slips and slides can cause all sorts of problems and muscle tears/strains. If starting out and not wanting to spend lots of moolah you could do much much worse than getting a pair of More Mile Cheviot shoes. Change from £30 and all the comics say they are excellent vfm. More Mile kit is cheap but not nasty. I have several pieces (usually grabbed from TK Maxx) including a pair of Cheviots bought especially for the worst of winter on Sussex clay.


I have a pair of those, for winter commutes to work/training
They work fine in wet snow too, without clogging up




Personally speaking, I wouldn't wear them for racing (ParkRuns, or on the Fells), s I don't feel the soles are pliant enough, they have problems conforming to uneven surfaces


----------



## BrumJim (13 Nov 2014)

Spartak said:


> Signed up to Parkrun last night.
> 
> Went out earlier 4.94kms inc. fastest km to date 8-)



Did nothing to 1/2 marathon in about 5 months in 2011. Cycling fitness gave me enough CV base to do it in 1hr 46 11s, but could have been up to 10 minutes quicker if I had run more aggressively. Certainly there are leg muscles that you use in running but not in cycling, hence the need to build up gradually.


----------



## Ian A (13 Nov 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Looks to have been fun!!
> http://www.marathon-photos.com/scripts/event.py?template=MPX2&new_search=1&event=Sports/CPUK/2014/Evil Sheriff Off Road Duathlon&match=425



That's a cracker. That was my first duathlon a few years ago. I was cr@p. Finished in the first half of the field on the first run with plenty left in the tank run and the MTB killed my legs. I really should work on my biking . There were a few cyclo cross bikes our there when I did this one.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Nov 2014)

Ian A said:


> That's a cracker. That was my first duathlon a few years ago. I was cr@p. Finished in the first half of the field on the first run with plenty left in the tank run and the MTB killed my legs. I really should work on my biking . There were a few cyclo cross bikes our there when I did this one.


Angela's quite a fit girl

Mindst you, she'd have to be to win the title
She's a '20 minuter' at the Pontefract ParkRun!, & even gets out onto the Fells occasionally
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/any-runners-on-here.110181/post-2847479

She's also running the 'Auld Lang Syne' again this year


----------



## Ian A (13 Nov 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Angela's quite a fit girl
> 
> Mindst you, she'd have to be to win the title
> She's a '20 minuter' at the Pontefract ParkRun!, & even gets out onto the Fells occasionally
> ...



That's fast!

Found my 2011 results. Can't say from these whether I was actually was in the top half after the first run but it all went downhill from there! 154th according the archived results on tri247. I'll be doing that one again sometime.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Nov 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Personally speaking, I wouldn't wear them for racing (ParkRuns, or on the Fells), s I don't feel the soles are pliant enough, they have problems conforming to uneven surfaces


Interesting. They are stiffer soled than my New Balance or Montrail trail shoes but in our winter mud that feels like a good thing to me, for a parkrun (where I'm not racing like I think you mean racing, I'm just running.)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Nov 2014)

I think it could be a tad misty on the top of Baildon Moor, for the 'Harriers v Cyclists' this afternoon


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Nov 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I think it could be a tad misty on the top of Baildon Moor, for the 'Harriers v Cyclists' this afternoon


Yes it was
A fair bit harder too, with the new course (some more climbing on Hope Hill)


Here's some of Dave (woodentops.org.uk) Woodheads photos

https://plus.google.com/photos/110439573756197443848/albums/6081991104633989793?banner=pwa


----------



## SimonJKH (15 Nov 2014)

That is some fine photography given the conditions!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Nov 2014)

Yes, Dave photographs a lot of races (including his own - listed at top - when he can)

http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=home&subtopic=morephotos

Almost 199,000 images!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Nov 2014)

There was actually on guy riding a 'Fatty' (??) around before the start, in the field, I have no idea if he actually rode it in the race???

I look tired in the pics!!! (race number '*1*')


*Edit @ 11:04
*
Found this video clip linked on the Bingley Harriers FaceBook page, I wasn't quite as far back as I thought
And, the lad did take the 'Fatty' round



Shot, at the top of the climb up onto Shipley Glen, after the clamber up from Crag Hebble Dam

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3253333

We came up the hill to this 'BirdCage' gate,
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/563564

Then turned right (left in pic) to the Dam

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3770890


----------



## talisman50082 (16 Nov 2014)

Im 62 and started running last year. Had to stop for a period and started again in July this year. Run between 4/5 miles three times a week. Have to admit it never seems to get any easier. I do enjoy it although i have groin and knee issues. I would like to run further ,but dont know whether the old bod can take it lol.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Nov 2014)

Nope!!

Got to agree it doesn't get easier......................


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Nov 2014)

And... it was actually snowing this morning. So, at least four months of this to look forward to now. Mind, running 20km in the snow tends to toughen you up for the season ahead. And with my first marathon(s) scheduled for next year, I'm going to need all the miles I can get this winter.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Nov 2014)

Not a good performance on Saturday (@ 'H v C')
Official results show *110th/230 @ 50:27
*
93 Runners, &, 142 Cyclists (I'd have said, it was the other way round...)


----------



## Hicky (17 Nov 2014)

Ok, Runners on here, can you help please....here is some background info,
The missus has just done a parkrun in Rochdale, enjoyed it and now has 3 weeks away before the next one and wants a training program to knockoff a decent chunk.
Can you direct me to somewhere or something to give her.......currently her time was 28 mins...it was a fairly muddy undulating 5K so her level isnt too bad.
Thanks
Carl


----------



## smutchin (17 Nov 2014)

28 mins for a first time out isn't bad, especially on a muddy undulating course, and she'll probably improve on that next time without doing anything special.

However, if she wants to do specific training to improve her speed, the obvious thing that springs to mind is intervals - running for a fixed distance at target race pace, alternating with low intensity/rest periods. For example, if her target is 25 minutes, she could try running 10x 500m in 2m 30s each time, with a minute's rest/light jogging in between each.


----------



## Hicky (17 Nov 2014)

We have a running track close by to us for fixed distance and a decent hill next to it.
I've suggested hill sprint sessions alternating with short burst speed....ie 10x 400M and a distance slow speed....all on different days with rest between and minor diet improvements....I've found this http://www.runbritain.com/training/runfaster/six-week-schedule-to-run-5k-in-under-18-minutes looks ok.....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Nov 2014)

5k is a fascinating distance to pit yourself against.

A combination of speed and endurance is needed to do well. Our club coach reckons you need to squeeze both ends; you need to be able to endure running 20km in training on your long runs, and you need also to do speed work and hills. Her advice is working, so far, for me in being able to produce a PB in a parkrun almost at will, and without really noticing, without getting injured. Though now it has turned into a mudfest my local parkrun may not be such a good source of PB's. Saturday was hilarious; loads of people in road shoes trying to execute sharp changes of direction when in the mud... and down they go. I had to help one of my girlfriends up after she had passed me!

The question is how far to push it over what time scale. 80% of age grade time makes you a very very good runner I'm told but probably needs a few years of work to achieve. My current goal for 2015 is 66% of age grade. Currently a fraction under 60% on a parkrun.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Nov 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Nope!!
> 
> Got to agree it doesn't get easier......................


It doesn't get easier and you don't necessarily go faster.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Nov 2014)

What say we to training through a head cold? Fever has now gone but head is streaming....


----------



## wayneg88 (18 Nov 2014)

Hi all , this is my first year of doing any kind of serious running and have to taken part in 3 10k's , a Duathlon and most recently the Glasgow half marathon.
I work abroad 6 months of the year so have to train in the gym rather than outdoors and because of this I'm stuck on the treadmill far more than I would like to be I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions as to how I can make the treadmill runs seem a bit more interesting because at the moment I really struggle to run any more than 10k before the boredom kicks in and I stop.


----------



## Ian A (18 Nov 2014)

First XC of the season last Sunday. It was in one of the few slightly lumpy parts of Leicester but nothing major hill wise and a bit of mud too.. Got my pacing all wrong and went far too easy for the first half. Ran hard for me in the second half and came in a comical 52.02 and 318/379. Looking forward to doing a bit of speed work and doing just as badly in the next one in three weeks time. On the plus side I won a three way sprint at the end but it was for 318th place .


----------



## Monsieur Remings (18 Nov 2014)

35 km (21.75 miles) in 3;36;49 down the Strawberry Line - from start to finish - Yatton to Cheddar, and what a beautiful day for mid-November.

And aye, twas' a tough 'un today.


----------



## Spartak (19 Nov 2014)

My hopes of competing in my first Parkrun before end of month ( or end of year ) have taken a set back 

Sprained my medial ligament on right knee - couple of weeks rest for me ( & only low intensity cycling allowed ! )


----------



## SimonJKH (23 Nov 2014)

Just took part in the Hadleigh 5 Mile event. Cold wind, constant cold rain, flooded mud-strewn roads, LOTS of up (well, for Suffolk!). Visceral stuff 
Official times not out yet, but my Garmin says 38:43


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Nov 2014)

Not running at the moment
I must have really battered my left Heel at the 'Harriers v Cyclists' last Saturday, & by Tuesday evening, even walking on it was painful

I even had x-rays at work yesterday, just to make sure there was no Calcaneal fracture


----------



## User169 (23 Nov 2014)

I did a 15km in 4:08 average today, but am a bit porky at the moment. I had more fun watching my daughters run.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Nov 2014)

Spent the weekend with TLH in Brighton "baby" sitting my niece and nephew. Usual parkrun on Saturday morning and then fuelled by too much stout on saturday evening an idea for my weekly long run began to form. Brighton seafront is flat. I thought...

Run down to the pier on the seafront, turn left, run to the marina, turnaround, run back to the pier, carry on, run to the end of Hove Lagoon, turnaround, back to the pier, run back north to b-i-l's house. I awoke to, and left the house in, a light rain which, over the next two-and-a-bit hours got heavier. To the extent that pavements on Brighton's London Road were flooded on the return leg. Turning at the marina I realised the wind had been at my back, but by the time I turned again at the Lagoon it had backed around and was blowing offshore and gusting such that running in straight line required much concentration. 15km in I had to go to a petrol station shop on the sea front for a bottle of water and some nom, not having brought anything with me, and restarting on again took a fair bit of willpower - though I had little choice in how else to get 'home' .

Still a shade over 21km in character building (read drowned rat) conditions in 2h17 elapsed - but like a nobber, when slightly pished the evening before, I'd set my forerunner to 20km not 21km, and I failed to take into account how long it might take my forerunner to get a satellite lock on starting off so a chunk was missing from the beginning and about 1km at the end was recoded as a separate run, so Strava, my record-of-note, has recorded a an epic failure to complete half-mara distance! I've not run a half-mara, or more, in more than 25 years.

Next target is getting round a 9 mile XC race on 7 December.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Nov 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not running at the moment
> I must have really battered my left Heel at the 'Harriers v Cyclists' last Saturday, & by Tuesday evening, even walking on it was painful
> 
> I even had x-rays at work yesterday, just to make sure there was no Calcaneal fracture


GWS


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Nov 2014)

Spartak said:


> My hopes of competing in my first Parkrun before end of month ( or end of year ) have taken a set back
> 
> Sprained my medial ligament on right knee - couple of weeks rest for me ( & only low intensity cycling allowed ! )


Boo! GWS (sounds suspiciously like an overuse/overtraining injury - take it steady your legs aren't used to running yet)


----------



## smutchin (24 Nov 2014)

For New Year's Day 2014, which was not a Saturday, Whitstable and Margate put on special parkruns, with Whitstable starting at 9am and Margate at 10.30am to enable people to do both. Not only did I do both, I cycled the 29km from Whitstable to Margate between runs - got to Margate just as their run was starting.

They're repeating this for New Year's Day 2015, so naturally I'm planning to repeat my New Year's Day Duathlon exploits. However... 

This time last year I was regularly running 5k inside 21 minutes, so I was able to do Whitstable parkrun in a relatively easy 23 minutes to conserve some energy and still have time to get to Margate, but lately I've been struggling to go under 23 minutes for parkrun, and this weekend I ran a positively sluggish 24.37. The duathlon looks like it may be rather more of a challenge this time.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Nov 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> GWS


Thanks!!

I've not got a race arranged now, until Sunday 28th December, & Wednesday 31st December
So long, as I'm back on my feet a week or so - hopefully more!! - beforehand, I'll still do them
These;
http://denbydaletravellers.org.uk/ESW/Files/DENBY_DALE_TRAVELLERS_RUNNER_V_BIKE_2014.pdf (run it twice, & got into top 6)

http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=als&subtopic=home (just made it in!, I forgot to post my entry)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Nov 2014)

smutchin said:


> For New Year's Day 2014, which was not a Saturday, Whitstable and Margate put on special parkruns, with Whitstable starting at 9am and Margate at 10.30am to enable people to do both. Not only did I do both, I cycled the 29km from Whitstable to Margate between runs - got to Margate just as their run was starting.
> 
> They're repeating this for New Year's Day 2015, so naturally I'm planning to repeat my New Year's Day Duathlon exploits. However...
> 
> This time last year I was regularly running 5k inside 21 minutes, so I was able to do Whitstable parkrun in a relatively easy 23 minutes to conserve some energy and still have time to get to Margate, but lately I've been struggling to go under 23 minutes for parkrun, and this weekend I ran a *positively sluggish* 24.37. The duathlon looks like it may be rather more of a challenge this time.


Oi. Watch who you are callin' positively sluggish @24:37 my PB is slower than that!


----------



## smutchin (24 Nov 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Oi. Watch who you are callin' positively sluggish @24:37 my PB is slower than that!



Oops, sorry!

It's all relative, though, isn't it? It's not that long ago that I would have been extremely happy to go under 25 minutes but such has been my progress over the past three years that it now seems a tad on the slow side.

Besides, 21km in 2hrs 17mins is certainly quicker than I could do that distance at the moment. In fact, I'm not even sure I could do that distance at all right now.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Nov 2014)

All about % of age-grade for me.  60% will see me sub-25 and then we go for 66% this time next year. If I can avoid injury.


----------



## stephec (24 Nov 2014)

Do any of you use any running forums that you could recommend please, or do you reckon posting questions on this thread should get a novice as much info as he needs?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Nov 2014)

Well, there's;
_Runners World_, as a 'catch all'
http://www.runnersworld.co.uk/

_Trail Running Association_, if you like it woody & muddy
http://www.tra-uk.org/

_Fell Runners Association_, if you like it steep, wild, & very muddy!!
http://www.fellrunner.org.uk/


----------



## stephec (26 Nov 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Well, there's;
> _Runners World_, as a 'catch all'
> http://www.runnersworld.co.uk/
> 
> ...


Thanks Richard.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Nov 2014)

Stress fracture in my right foot... that's me out until after Christmas then.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Nov 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Stress fracture in my right foot... that's me out until after Christmas then.


That is a bummer FM. GWS.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Nov 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> That is a bummer FM. GWS.



My own fault of course - overtraining and trying to build up the miles too quickly.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Nov 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> My own fault of course - overtraining and trying to build up the miles too quickly.


We've all been there, I'm sure. I know I have.


----------



## stephec (28 Nov 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Great stuff. And I like the idea of doing c25 at the back of the bunch. couldn't do that in 2010 when I did mine (rehab from a busted leg) as we didn't have a local Parkrun.
> 
> Trail shoes are a must I think if your parkrun, like mine, involves lots of mud. Slips and slides can cause all sorts of problems and muscle tears/strains. If starting out and not wanting to spend lots of moolah you could do much much worse than getting a pair of More Mile Cheviot shoes. Change from £30 and all the comics say they are excellent vfm. More Mile kit is cheap but not nasty. I have several pieces (usually grabbed from TK Maxx) including a pair of Cheviots bought especially for the worst of winter on Sussex clay.


Have you got a pair of the Cheviots?

If you have, do you mind me asking how they come up sizewise?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Nov 2014)

stephec said:


> Have you got a pair of the Cheviots?
> 
> If you have, do you mind me asking how they come up sizewise?


11.5's fit me fine. I wear 11.5 in New Balance shoes and 10.5 or 11 in street shoes.


----------



## User169 (28 Nov 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> My own fault of course - overtraining and trying to build up the miles too quickly.



Arse! So easy to do though.


----------



## stephec (28 Nov 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> 11.5's fit me fine. I wear 11.5 in New Balance shoes and 10.5 or 11 in street shoes.


Are they a bit on the small size?

I'm normally a 9.0, but need a 10 in Adidas.


----------



## smutchin (29 Nov 2014)

22.07 at parkrun today - my best time since July. Very happy with that, especially considering it was a mad dash to get to the start in time (probably meant I was properly warmed up for a change!)

Feeling very motivated to aim for sub-22 next week now.


----------



## smutchin (29 Nov 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Stress fracture in my right foot... that's me out until after Christmas then.



Unlucky, FM. Fingers crossed for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## SimonJKH (29 Nov 2014)

smutchin said:


> 22.07 at parkrun today - my best time since July. Very happy with that, especially considering it was a mad dash to get to the start in time (probably meant I was properly warmed up for a change!)
> 
> Feeling very motivated to aim for sub-22 next week now.



Well done. I got round in 23:17 - just 7 secs slower than my PB. Can't help thinking that if I'd known it was that close I could have dug just that _little_ deeper!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Nov 2014)

stephec said:


> Are they a bit on the small size?
> 
> I'm normally a 9.0, but need a 10 in Adidas.


I'd say yes, a tadge small.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Nov 2014)

Attempt at a tempo parkrun without using the virtual partner on my watch for pacing today. Aimed for 26:30, got round in 26:22.


----------



## Ian A (29 Nov 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Stress fracture in my right foot... that's me out until after Christmas then.


Bad luck . Rest, rest and rest.


----------



## smutchin (29 Nov 2014)

SimonJKH said:


> Can't help thinking that if I'd known it was that close I could have dug just that _little_ deeper!



Often the way! I didn't realise how close I was to 22 minutes until I checked my time afterwards...


----------



## User169 (30 Nov 2014)

Disastrous cross-country today. Cracking course. Mostly on twisty undulating paths through woods, but a nasty slog through soft sand too.

The course was three 4km loops, but had a brain fart on the second loop, took a wrong turn and ended up cutting off a chunk, so embarrassingly ended up at the head of the field. I quit, but I was suffering in any event.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Dec 2014)

T'was our first XC league of the season yesterday
http://pecoxc.co.uk/index.html
I didn't run, as my Heel's still playing up

I hope that there were separate Ladies & Mens Senior races, as the Girls had 278 finishers, & the Men 420 (otherwise it'll have been queuing all the way round!!


----------



## Piemaster (1 Dec 2014)

10 minutes about Parkrun on radio 4 on iplayer here. From about 45:00 onwards.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (2 Dec 2014)

Went for a run at lunchtime today, first run for the best part of 18 years I reckon since leaving school. Did about 3 1/4 miles at a steady pace. Just fancied something alongside cycling. I'd struggle to run in the evening as I don't want to impact my cycling mileage, so when a friend at work suggested a lunch run I though yeah I'd be up for some of that. 
Fitness/health wise, what will running give me that cycling won't?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Dec 2014)

Piemaster said:


> 10 minutes about Parkrun on radio 4 on iplayer here. From about 45:00 onwards.


When I came home from parkun TLH opined "I can't even get away from parkrun by staying in bed!"


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Dec 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Went for a run at lunchtime today, first run for the best part of 18 years I reckon since leaving school. Did about 3 1/4 miles at a steady pace. Just fancied something alongside cycling. I'd struggle to run in the evening as I don't want to impact my cycling mileage, so when a friend at work suggested a lunch run I though yeah I'd be up for some of that.
> Fitness/health wise, what will running give me that cycling won't?


Greater bone density.


----------



## User169 (6 Dec 2014)

1/2 marathon today (I'm on the right). 

1:31:30, so not too bad. Perfect running weather: cold, sunny and no wind. Should probably have made a bit more of the conditions, but wanted to treat it more as a training run. 

My target is now Rotterdam Marathon in April. I'll be happy with 3:15, but would really like to run 3:10.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Dec 2014)

9 mile XC today (which ended up as an 8.5 mile XC with an extra hill climb - up and over the unironically named Steep Down - for too many people, due to a missing marshall, who fair play, was attending to someone who had turned an ankle). Over 1100ft of climbing. Started right at the back, indeed was on the St John Ambulance front bumper before the bottom of the first climb. Passed a fair few once the climbing started, and everyone who then re-passed me on the downhills/flats was made a mental note of and was gobbled up before the end.

1:27 (NB for 8.5 only) and I ran every step of the way, apart from on the uber-slippery cattle grids. Winner did it in less than an hour ffs!

I wasn't sure when I entered it that I had it in me. But, it seems, I do.

Can I call myself a runner now?


----------



## SimonJKH (7 Dec 2014)

5.5 mile XC for me. My first bash at XC. The sandy bits were hard going! Got around in 42 and a half. Tired now....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Dec 2014)

SimonJKH said:


> Tired now....


Very very sleepy myself for some reason.


----------



## Ian A (9 Dec 2014)

First run since a XC race two weeks ago and it was another XC. A bit hillier and first time in spikes for me. Still slow, 52.27 for 263/324. Set off faster than last time legs faded at around 4.5- 5 miles in when loads of people overtook me. I'll take that as a training race. Same plan again next time to go out too hard and run on tired legs. All good training.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Dec 2014)

2nd run yesterday, did it solo to ascertain my own pace. Ran 8:46 min/mile so was pretty happy with that. Hope this extra fitness will give me some cycling benefit too though.


----------



## Venod (11 Dec 2014)

I couldn't face the cold wind on the bike so went for a run, result my second running KOM perhaps its the new avatar giving me inspiration,

http://www.strava.com/segments/5499589


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Dec 2014)

21.5km all cross country on bridleways and footpaths, including a climb up onto the South Downs (Truleigh Hill from Beeding) along a bit and back down. Fell on 'arris once. Got soaked twice. Legs now no longer work.


----------



## Ian A (15 Dec 2014)

Midnight run across one of the few country parks with hills in around these parts. Nine miles at low speed lit by head torch. Saw lots of deer (their eyes a long way off first) who were up and about and roaming in groups and didn't seem bothered by us at all. Chilly but fun.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Dec 2014)

Ian A said:


> Midnight run across one of the few country parks with hills in around these parts. Nine miles at low speed lit by head torch. Saw lots of deer (their eyes a long way off first) who were up and about and roaming in groups and didn't seem bothered by us at all. Chilly but fun.


I thought this looked quite good and gets decent reviews.
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/run-light-id_8283426.html
Fine for trails, but I wonder, would it confuse drivers seeing a light coming towards them on the roads? Not sure I would like to risk it.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Dec 2014)

I have a LED Lenser H7; the one show is the newer model
http://www.ledlenser-store.co.uk/head-torches-c71/led-lenser-h7-2-led-head-torch-p962

Mines quite bright enough, even on hollow-way roads, under a tree canopy, on cloudy nights!

I bought it with this, as a double-pack, from 'Go Camping' (for its size, it's damned amazing!!)
http://www.ledlenser-store.co.uk/torches-c70/led-lenser-p3-afs-led-torch-p921


If I could justify it, I'd buy the Hope R4 (comes with head-harness, bar-mounts & helmet-mount)
http://www.hopetech.com/product/r4-led/


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Dec 2014)

Alpkit Viper here - but then I run so slowly that its fine for me!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought this looked quite good and gets decent reviews.
> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/run-light-id_8283426.html
> Fine for trails, but I wonder, would it confuse drivers seeing a light coming towards them on the roads? Not sure I would like to risk it.


Not had a problem using mine on road at night. And as I driver I wouldn't be confused, probably rather more delighted that the wearer could see where they are going rather than stumbling around in the dark. (Which as a runner I've been guilty of doing)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Dec 2014)

Tried out my new trail shoes today Montrail Fairhaven Outdry. NOS from sportshoes.com with lock laces added by yours truly. Blood courtesy of the brambles on today's XC run.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Not had a problem using mine on road at night. And as I driver I wouldn't be confused, probably rather more delighted that the wearer could see where they are going rather than stumbling around in the dark. (Which as a runner I've been guilty of doing)


Lol....yes. I just wondered if a white light coming towards them on their side of the road could be confusing and they might be nearly on you before they realised.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Dec 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not running at the moment
> I must have really battered my left Heel at the 'Harriers v Cyclists' last Saturday, & by Tuesday evening, even walking on it was painful


Whoo-Hoo!!!
Went to the club-run this evening (well, the earlier/shorter run) & managed a slowish 3.5 miles, with no discomfort or pain
I was shadowing/keeping an eye on a couple of our novices

Just see how it is in the morning






GrumpyGregry said:


> Tried out my new trail shoes today Montrail Fairhaven Outdry. NOS from sportshoes.com with lock laces added by yours truly. Blood courtesy of the brambles on today's XC run.


Badge of honour, amongst all XC (& less defined route trail-runners)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Dec 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Whoo-Hoo!!!
> Went to the club-run this evening (well, the earlier/shorter run) & managed a slowish 3.5 miles, with no discomfort or pain
> I was shadowing/keeping an eye on a couple of our novices
> 
> Just see how it is in the morning



Great news


> Badge of honour, amongst all XC (& less defined route trail-runners)


The tiniest amount of claret seems to scare the bejaysus out of those who only run on roads. "ohmygodohmygodohmygod you're bleeding!"


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Dec 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Great news
> 
> The tiniest amount of claret seems to scare the bejaysus out of those who only run on roads. "ohmygodohmygodohmygod you're bleeding!"



Yes, thankyou!
A bit sore this morning, but managed another couple of miles, whilst daughter was at piano lesson (saves just waiting, sat in car)

True!!, even more so, when it's raining, & runs..................


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Dec 2014)

'Buggeration!!'

Tried running to work yesterday (slowly), & got about 2 miles into it
The previous pain returned, & I hobbled there 

Limped round, in pain from 13;30, till about 18:30, as it was very busy when I'd had enough, so I booked in

Got seen by one the ENP's, with a brief discussion with a Consultant (who used to crew the Air Ambulance, & was a regular on 'Helicopter Heroes')

X-rays taken (again), no fractures, with the films reviewed for me by a Superintendant Radiographer. Thankfully

Back to square 1, with the thoughts of a visit to a Sports Physiotherapist that our Club uses


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Dec 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Back to square 1, with the thoughts of a visit to a Sports Physiotherapist that our Club uses


Sorry to hear that. Little to lose, apart from a small amount of cash, in seeing the physio. Good 'luck'.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Dec 2014)

Been doing far too much boozing this week and I'll admit I had to recalibrate my goals for this week. Snuck out y'day morning, after a night at my last ever Xtmas party at work - I'm leaving on Tuesday - and did a cheeky, but hard 5km bagging a couple of Strava segment PB's on the way. Yesterday I went to lunch with our primary software supplier and lunch went on until gone ten in the evening. "Something" of a hangover this morning but went to parkrun anyway. New PB to finish the year!

Getting slaughtered... has it been formalised as a conditioning technique?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Dec 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Sorry to hear that. Little to lose, apart from a small amount of cash, in seeing the physio. Good 'luck'.


Thankyou!!

Appointment booked Wednesday 31st, first available date!!

So, I'll not be running my last 2 races of the year
(_'Man v Bike'_ - Sunday 28th & _'Auld Lang Syne'_ - Wednesday 31st)

And, to top it off, my new 'Fell Runners Association' handbook/race calendar arrived this morning. Talk about 'rubbing salt into wounds'!!


----------



## SimonJKH (20 Dec 2014)

A saturday off work meant parkrun. I managed to stay with a guy all the way around who generally finishes a minute or so ahead of me, so I was feeling pretty chuffed. Unfortunately, he must have been having an off day... 23 minutes 26 seconds.


----------



## User169 (21 Dec 2014)

We're off to Englandshire for Christmas. My daughter and I have registered with parkrun as there's a local one on Christmas Day.

One question for the experts. My daughter is nine and a competent runner, but the Q and A says that kids should be accompanied. I'll be running, but do I have to run alongside her or is it OK that I'm just there? I would expect her to run about 25m, so I don't suppose she'll be holding anyone up, but just wanted to check what the form is.


----------



## SimonJKH (21 Dec 2014)

11 and under MUST run with a responsible adult. It is, of course, an insurance thing.


----------



## User169 (21 Dec 2014)

SimonJKH said:


> 11 and under MUST run with a responsible adult. It is, of course, an insurance thing.



Clear! Cheers Simon - hope they don't mind if I beat her in the sprint finish!


----------



## SimonJKH (21 Dec 2014)

Nah, they're not SUPER anal about it. Our run director is always yelling at the kids to try and leave their adults for dead in the finish straight


----------



## Ian A (22 Dec 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Thankyou!!
> 
> Appointment booked Wednesday 31st, first available date!!
> 
> ...



Feel for you there. Best to rest and get better though rather than miss more races.


----------



## Ian A (22 Dec 2014)

If I could justify it, I'd buy the Hope R4 (comes with head-harness, bar-mounts & helmet-mount)
http://www.hopetech.com/product/r4-led/[/QUOTE]

I have a two LED model of Hope light which I bought a few years ago for cycling on country lanes in th edark. Setting two of four wa sbright enough. I did occasionally get confused ofr a motorbike with cars waiting to leave side roads when they saw me approaching until they realized I was too slow.


Mo1959 said:


> I thought this looked quite good and gets decent reviews.
> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/run-light-id_8283426.html
> Fine for trails, but I wonder, would it confuse drivers seeing a light coming towards them on the roads? Not sure I would like to risk it.



Not much of an issue I don't think. One of the guys from our club I was running with had I think the same Lenser model linked ot below and he ran to the park and home again on country roads with the headtorch on.



Richard A Thackeray said:


> I have a LED Lenser H7; the one show is the newer model
> http://www.ledlenser-store.co.uk/head-torches-c71/led-lenser-h7-2-led-head-torch-p962
> 
> Mines quite bright enough, even on hollow-way roads, under a tree canopy, on cloudy nights!
> ...


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2014)

Ian A said:


> Not much of an issue I don't think. One of the guys from our club I was running with had I think the same Lenser model linked ot below and he ran to the park and home again on country roads with the headtorch on.


I just wondered if a driver seeing a white light coming towards them is automatically going to presume it will be on the opposite side of the road until they are nearly on you? Maybe the running motion would be obvious, not sure?


----------



## Ian A (22 Dec 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I just wondered if a driver seeing a white light coming towards them is automatically going to presume it will be on the opposite side of the road until they are nearly on you? Maybe the running motion would be obvious, not sure?


I think the light is generally pointing lower and if you are on the right hand side of the road facing oncoming traffic it would pretty much rule it out. Oodles of high vis and reflective gear helps too.

I'm impressed you were able to interpret my last post. I need to proof read before pressing "Post Reply" .


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> We're off to Englandshire for Christmas. My daughter and I have registered with parkrun as there's a local one on Christmas Day.
> 
> One question for the experts. My daughter is nine and a competent runner, but the Q and A says that kids should be accompanied. I'll be running, but do I have to run alongside her or is it OK that I'm just there? I would expect her to run about 25m, so I don't suppose she'll be holding anyone up, but just wanted to check what the form is.


Tech-no-cally I think they are meant to be within arms reach... but no one apart from utter saddo nobbers whose PB is over 30 mins but think each parkrun is an olympic qualifying race, give a toss.


----------



## User169 (22 Dec 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Tech-no-cally I think they are meant to be within arms reach... but no one apart from utter saddo nobbers whose PB is over 30 mins but think each parkrun is an olympic qualifying race, give a toss.



Thanks. Might have a word with the organizers at the beginning just to gauge their strictness.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Dec 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Tech-no-cally I think they are meant to be within arms reach... but no one apart from utter saddo nobbers whose PB is over 30 mins but think each parkrun is an olympic qualifying race, give a toss.


and please note to qualify as an utter saddo nobber your PB must be slower than 30 minutes AND you must treat parkrun like an olympic qualifier.

Because on Saturday a bloke about my age kicked off to our RD about the number of kids "running loose" and slowing him down, and getting in his way. T-W-A-T


----------



## Ian A (22 Dec 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> and please note to qualify as an utter saddo nobber your PB must be slower than 30 minutes AND you must treat parkrun like an olympic qualifier.
> 
> Because on Saturday a bloke about my age kicked off to our RD about the number of kids "running loose" and slowing him down, and getting in his way. T-W-A-T



Not sure how he would have coped when my sister occasionally ran her local park run with her pushchair containing small child. Oh wait, she would have beaten him .

Going back a few years the organisers of the first half marathon I ever did had a genius idea.They set the runners going and then a little later children set off on their own two mile taking in some of the same route. The children caught and passed the slowers runners (myself included) on a part of the course where there was plenty of room and got lots of encouragement from the adult runners on the way past. Everyone was happy.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Dec 2014)

Ian A said:


> Not sure how he would have coped when my sister occasionally ran her local park run with her pushchair containing small child. Oh wait, she would have beaten him .


it happens quite a lot at Pontefract

One lady used to run with pushchair & post a '22' - '23', but she was (nigh on a GB squad level) Triathlete, her husband could hit a 19:30 taking said pushchaiir round!


----------



## smutchin (22 Dec 2014)

I think it's great to see so many kids at my local parkrun but I do wish they would be more realistic about their times and not insist on being at the front at the start - they do get in the way sometimes (it's only a problem because we run on a fairly narrow path). I've thought about having a quiet word with the run director about it but have so far deemed it not quite enough of a problem to be worth being a grumpy old twat about.


----------



## SimonJKH (25 Dec 2014)

A very cold xmas park run this morning. Got around in 23:20 - again just a few seconds off my PB!


----------



## Znook (25 Dec 2014)

c6ºC this morning at our parkrun in Ormskirk. Quite a good turnout considering. Sorry to hear you didn't bag a PB today Simon, this happened to me last Saturday missing out by about 8 seconds.

Regarding the kids, smutchin, being an RD myself I'd ask the one at yours to get them to tell them during the pre-run briefing to keep to one side if that's possible (depends on path width at the start) or further back in the mix. We can only tackle runner concerns if we're told about them in the first place (unless it's an obvious issue.) If necessary send them an e-mail to their office at parkrun address if you don't have the time at the beginning of the run.

Enjoy the rest of the day guys, and get ready for Saturday morning :-)


----------



## User169 (25 Dec 2014)

First Parkrun for me this morning. 

The race director seemed pretty relaxed about kids - just asked that they be "looked after". It was my daughters first 5km, so I ran with her for 4km and then let her run on her own. She was happy with 23:15 and I finished in 22:34 (bang on marathon pace!).

It was great fun - 350 or so runners - but a bit upsetting to be overtaken by a turkey and a Christmas pudding.


----------



## SimonJKH (25 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> a bit upsetting to be overtaken by a turkey and a Christmas pudding.



Lol, I know how you feel - I was desperately trying to chase down an elf the whole way around!


----------



## smutchin (25 Dec 2014)

I was nearly killed by 'Santa' at parkrun this morning - she was goading me on to keep up with her... Eventually had to ease off before I had a stroke. 

Still, I managed to finish only 20 seconds behind her, and then she gave me mulled wine and a mince pie. Which was nice. 

22.40 was my official time - not too bad considering I was up until 2am last night and somewhat tender of head this morning.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Dec 2014)

Set a new PB at parkrun this morning; but only because it was a course I've never run on before. 26:50. Reckon I lost at least 30 secs on the first climb of "the hill" by running up it like a jesse, so gassed it second time around only to eat a huge serving of humble pie when I lost a shoe in the "field of doom gloop" at bottom of said hill on the last lap inside the last km, danged if I could find it, got passed by all the people I'd passed on the second go of "the hill", before finally spotting the errant footwear, and then I just thought wtf! grabbed it and ran to the finish in one shoe and my stockinged foot! What a hoot.


----------



## smutchin (25 Dec 2014)

Znook said:


> We can only tackle runner concerns if we're told about them in the first place (unless it's an obvious issue.)



Oh yes, understood entirely. I have considered mentioning it but it's not that big a deal really.

Maybe I'll change my mind on the day I get held up at the start and miss my pb by one second...


----------



## SimonJKH (26 Dec 2014)

Bungay Black Dog RC held their 'Groggy Doggy' XC today - the perfect antidote to christmas! Five miles nearly all on squelchy energy-sapping mud, and a thermometer reading of 0 degrees C. Fortunately there was absolutely no wind, so once you got the blood pumping it felt ok. Got around in just over 39 minutes and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Ian A (26 Dec 2014)

Ran just short of six miles while the turkey was in the oven. Had a lurgy the last couple of days and still not right. HRM had me at ~165bpm while running 9 min/mile on the flat . Some sleep and some thing which isn't junk food would help. Doing a race on Sunday so Fancy dress planned.


----------



## Ian A (26 Dec 2014)

SimonJKH said:


> Bungay Black Dog RC held their 'Groggy Doggy' XC today - the perfect antidote to christmas! Five miles nearly all on squelchy energy-sapping mud, and a thermometer reading of 0 degrees C. Fortunately there was absolutely no wind, so once you got the blood pumping it felt ok. Got around in just over 39 minutes and thoroughly enjoyed it.



Best kind of race even though it doesn't always feel like that when you're doing it.


----------



## smutchin (27 Dec 2014)

Parkrun was cancelled this morning due to dangerously windy conditions. Shame. 

Anyway, here's a pic of me chasing Santa on Christmas Day...


----------



## User169 (27 Dec 2014)

Parkrun #2 this morning. A bit slippery in places, but a much better 19:38. 

Off home tonight: XC tomorrow morning - it's been snowing today and temp is forecast at -4. Could be a bit of an ice rink.


----------



## SimonJKH (27 Dec 2014)

smutchin said:


> Parkrun was cancelled this morning due to dangerously windy conditions. Shame.
> 
> Anyway, here's a pic of me chasing Santa on Christmas Day...
> View attachment 75340


In that case, here's a photo of me chasing an elf...


----------



## User169 (28 Dec 2014)

Crunchy cross-country today. Unfortunately, I only made it to the first corner when my calf went - nicely captured by the photographer! My daughter finished her race and won the series in her age group.

So my XC record for the season so far: 5 starts - 3DNFs (2 rtd injured; 1 got lost)!!


----------



## Kevoffthetee (28 Dec 2014)

Anybody come across any running bargains? I'm after some quality running winter socks as I didn't buy winter trainers and using my ss14 saucony kinvaras


----------



## Ian A (30 Dec 2014)

Ran a "fun" XC on Sunday. Around 6.5 miles and I was in fancy dress along with quite a few from our club but fancy dress was a bit of a minority overall. Nice undulating route for round here with a couple of nasty short steep hills but mainly boggy and wet. There was also around 10 meters of knee high stream thrown in for fun. It looks like a lot of us had a slow post Christmas outing. I managed to win a two way sprint against a guy who came past me near the finish joking he didn't want to be beaten by an oompa loompa. Sorry fella . The power of orange skin and a green wig. I got a few cheers for that. A gorilla won a four way sprint against none fancy dress runners not long after. He was really popular .


----------



## Ian A (30 Dec 2014)

Kevoffthetee said:


> Anybody come across any running bargains? I'm after some quality running winter socks as I didn't buy winter trainers and using my ss14 saucony kinvaras


Sports shoes are usually pretty good and have a sale on at the moment. If you can't find a discount code they do 10% quidco cash back.


----------



## SimonJKH (1 Jan 2015)

Double park run action today! Ipswich had a slightly earlier start time, and Kesgrave a later start time so that those who wanted to could do both. So I did! Unusually for me, I thought I'd join in with the January One(sie) silliness at Ipswich, which certainly slowed me down a bit. 25 mins something (forgot to stop my Garmin). Then my first time at Kesgrave, which I'd never seen before but has a reputation as a pan-flat 'pb' course. And even though I didn't push too hard as I was tired from the first run and it was freezing cold, I missed out on a parkrun pb by about 5 seconds! Oh so close. Kesgrave, I'll be back....


----------



## smutchin (2 Jan 2015)

Double parkrun for me too, plus bike ride - as last year, I did Whitstable parkrun at 9, then dashed over to Margate by bike (29km) to do their parkrun at 10.30. Last year it was a last-minute decision but this time I'd planned it well in advance so had drummed up a team to join me. Six of us did the ride (five runners plus one who was just doing the cycling part). Interesting mixture of abilities: me and Paul were about the same on both run and bike, Alex was quick on the runs but one of the slower ones on the bike, Nick was slowest on the run and took a while over T1, delaying our start to the ride, but just about managed to keep up on the bike. Then there was Tim, who normally runs sub-18mins for Parkrun but coasted round in 20 mins, seemed to find the bike leg easy, then did the second run in 22 mins. But he is a young'un so not too surprising. 

We got to Margate just as the run was starting - might have got there sooner without the slower riders but at least it meant I had saved some energy for the second run, so I ended up being a little quicker than expected.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Jan 2015)

At the end of November, almost immediately after deciding I was going to run a marathon or two in 2015, I discovered I had a stress fracture in the navicular (unfortunately not the easily-healing metatarsals). There's really nothing to be done about this except anti-inflammatories and not running - and in fact, even walking is not great. This meant I didn't run in December and had to miss out on my usual 'winter training camp' (when I go home to see my folks at Christmas, I usually run long distances everyday to get in some serious base miles).

I think things are fine now, at least with the navicular. I ran to the ferry terminal and then on to work this morning (about 6.5k total), and will do the same in reverse this evening, and will do this 3 out of 5 working days if things stay okay. It's so icy here, I had to use removable spikes on my shoes and the temperature was down to -15 (C) last night. That was all fine, but I have this weird persistent sore spot in my forefoot. It doesn't feel like another stress fracture (although I guess it's possible) and I can't find anything when I push into my sole with fingers etc., but when I run it's sore and unfortunately one of the spikes on my shoe seems to aggravate it every time I hit a harder surface (I land mid foot). It's not a sharp pain, it just feels sore.

Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## dan_bo (6 Jan 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> At the end of November, almost immediately after deciding I was going to run a marathon or two in 2015, I discovered I had a stress fracture in the navicular (unfortunately not the easily-healing metatarsals). There's really nothing to be done about this except anti-inflammatories and not running - and in fact, even walking is not great. This meant I didn't run in December and had to miss out on my usual 'winter training camp' (when I go home to see my folks at Christmas, I usually run long distances everyday to get in some serious base miles).
> 
> I think things are fine now, at least with the navicular. I ran to the ferry terminal and then on to work this morning (about 6.5k total), and will do the same in reverse this evening, and will do this 3 out of 5 working days if things stay okay. It's so icy here, I had to use removable spikes on my shoes and the temperature was down to -15 (C) last night. That was all fine, but I have this weird persistent sore spot in my forefoot. It doesn't feel like another stress fracture (although I guess it's possible) and I can't find anything when I push into my sole with fingers etc., but when I run it's sore and unfortunately one of the spikes on my shoe seems to aggravate it every time I hit a harder surface (I land mid foot). It's not a sharp pain, it just feels sore.
> 
> Any ideas, anyone?



Pipe and slippers?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Jan 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Pipe and slippers?



Very funny. I think I have an answer:

http://www.patient.co.uk/health/metatarsalgia


----------



## smutchin (6 Jan 2015)

Sounds similar to plantar fasciitis, except for the location. Similar causes and effects, I imagine.


----------



## Ian A (7 Jan 2015)

Bad luck. I can recommend swimming to help wi


Flying_Monkey said:


> At the end of November, almost immediately after deciding I was going to run a marathon or two in 2015, I discovered I had a stress fracture in the navicular (unfortunately not the easily-healing metatarsals). There's really nothing to be done about this except anti-inflammatories and not running - and in fact, even walking is not great. This meant I didn't run in December and had to miss out on my usual 'winter training camp' (when I go home to see my folks at Christmas, I usually run long distances everyday to get in some serious base miles).
> 
> I think things are fine now, at least with the navicular. I ran to the ferry terminal and then on to work this morning (about 6.5k total), and will do the same in reverse this evening, and will do this 3 out of 5 working days if things stay okay. It's so icy here, I had to use removable spikes on my shoes and the temperature was down to -15 (C) last night. That was all fine, but I have this weird persistent sore spot in my forefoot. It doesn't feel like another stress fracture (although I guess it's possible) and I can't find anything when I push into my sole with fingers etc., but when I run it's sore and unfortunately one of the spikes on my shoe seems to aggravate it every time I hit a harder surface (I land mid foot). It's not a sharp pain, it just feels sore.
> 
> Any ideas, anyone?



You're not having much luck . I can recommend swimming to help with the frustration but other than that I've no clue on the running injuries front.


----------



## Ian A (7 Jan 2015)

Missed the planned XC race at the weekend so went for a solo XC nightime head torch run. Muddy and icy. Very nice. Went to my first ever club track session this evening. Hard work and it may become a regular training session if the kids like the junior club which is on at the same time. They've been asking about it for a while so could work out well for all of us.


----------



## SimonJKH (17 Jan 2015)

Freezing cold park run today. But Ipswich has moved to its alternate 'winter' home, which is all paved, so times are falling all around - including mine! A 22:49 PB!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jan 2015)

Tomorrow morning, I should have been here http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=stanbury&subtopic=home

It's a wonderful race, check out the 'photo-tour' (as linked on the race-page)

However, the ongoing Heel injury has put paid to that (not run properly since, about the 18th November
So, even if I knew the Heel was okay, I'm nowhere near race-fit

My target is now, to be 'somewhere near' for the _Ilkley Moor Fell-Race_ (which I've already entered, & showing on the 'start-sheet')
http://www.ilkleyharriers.org.uk/index.php?page=imr




SimonJKH said:


> Freezing cold park run today. But Ipswich has moved to its alternate 'winter' home, which is all paved, so times are falling all around - including mine! A 22:49 PB!


A very good time!!!!

Both of my local ParkRuns were cancelled this morning, due to ice (Nostell Priory & Pontefract Race-Course)


----------



## thecube (19 Jan 2015)

Anyone training for the London marathon?


----------



## SimonJKH (19 Jan 2015)

Not the London marathon, no. Are you?


----------



## thecube (20 Jan 2015)

SimonJKH said:


> Not the London marathon, no. Are you?



Yes, well at least I've started - no idea if I'll make it though!


----------



## SimonJKH (20 Jan 2015)

Good luck and keep at it. Finishing that race will be the experience of a lifetime, I'm sure


----------



## User169 (20 Jan 2015)

thecube said:


> Yes, well at least I've started - no idea if I'll make it though!



Good luck! Starting's the tough bit, I always find - once you build up a bit of momentum, it gets a bit easier.

I'm training for Rotterdam marathon which is always held the same day as London. I'm finding it a bit difficult to get out enough at the moment through a mixture of injury and lack of enthusiasm. Hoping to run a Boston qualifying time (3:15 for my age-group), so need to start upping the mileage.


----------



## thecube (20 Jan 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Good luck! Starting's the tough bit, I always find - once you build up a bit of momentum, it gets a bit easier.
> 
> I'm training for Rotterdam marathon which is always held the same day as London. I'm finding it a bit difficult to get out enough at the moment through a mixture of injury and lack of enthusiasm. Hoping to run a Boston qualifying time (3:15 for my age-group), so need to start upping the mileage.



That is exactly the time I am after too. Started OK, but cold evenings are not so easy! I will be in Amsterdam in a month and need for a few days, will need to keep training there too.


----------



## Ian A (21 Jan 2015)

Took the kids to track last night for a snowy junior running/athletics club training session and they want to go again which is promising. Even better when my club has a session at the same time. Win win. I certainly won't make them go but they're pretty enthusiastic at the moment.


----------



## User169 (21 Jan 2015)

Ian A said:


> Took the kids to track last night for a snowy junior running/athletics club training session and they want to go again which is promising. Even better when my club has a session at the same time. Win win. I certainly won't make them go but they're pretty enthusiastic at the moment.



For me, that's the really nice thing thing about athletics. 

Last weekend I ran an XC race with my daughter and next weekend we'll run another one. She's a bit more successful then me, mind!


----------



## Ian A (22 Jan 2015)

It won't take long for them to be faster than I am! My eldest (12) is already a much faster swimmer than I am and if they stick with the training it won't be long before they're all faster on the track with the speed I go at . The adverse weather was great too. If they enjoyed the training in the worst conditions then it can only get better.


----------



## runner (22 Jan 2015)

guess what...I'm a runner and have been for some 30 years! Next race 10miler in three weeks followed by one hell of a half marathon at Chipping Sodbury near Bristol....but I also love cycling..


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Jan 2015)

thecube said:


> Anyone training for the London marathon?


Nope but I am training for the Steyning Stinger Half-Marathon. Good luck with VLM.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jan 2015)

Took one minute and one second off my official parkrun gun time pb this morning... (1:11 according to Garmin).

I knew training was essentially a form of cheating...


----------



## SimonJKH (24 Jan 2015)

Well done GG. I pb'ed too. Down to 22:30 now!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jan 2015)

four miles in just under 30 mins on Sunday. In a race, with club vest and numbers and a real starting gun. Even got an honourable mention in club despatches for it. 700+ runners and a record for the local league.


----------



## NorvernRob (27 Jan 2015)

I went out for my first run in 19 years on Sunday. (I had a hangover and didn't fancy suffering for hours on the bike)

I managed 6.2km in 33 minutes, just kept a really steady pace and enjoyed it far more than I thought I would. The first half was all uphill for a total of 114m elevation gain, but I had a nice downhill home! There is nowhere flat around here though, so like with cycling I'll probably never know what my speed over a flat course would be.

I've now got to fit in some running with cycling and turbo training, I think all I'll be able to manage is one run a week but it's better than nothing. And hopefully my quads won't be as sore next time!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jan 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> However, the ongoing Heel injury has put paid to that (not run properly since, about the 18th November
> So, even if I knew the Heel was okay, I'm nowhere near race-fit


I decided to try it, & managed about 2 miles on Monday afternoon, then 2 yesterday, & another 2 today

I hope I'm turning the corner


----------



## Ed Phelan (29 Jan 2015)

I haven't been running since I switched to cycling. I switched because I was paranoid about the impact the concrete was having on my body as I ran, and my dad has some pretty bad back problems and I suspect it's because of all the long distance running he did.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Jan 2015)

Couple of nice training runs in the Tiergarten/Zoo area of Berlin this week. Change is as good as a rest but jebus it was cold.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jan 2015)

Just jumping in to ask advice/question.So im addicted to cycling and any chance i get im on it,so when my 11 year old son asks"why dont you start running with me ? " no problem i thought.I 2 mile jog was my thought.Now i feel like ive been cage fighting ! I ache all over,is there a secret to this running thing ? Or is it just perseverance.


----------



## User169 (30 Jan 2015)

A cross fun-run tomorrow. This is a picture from last year..


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Jan 2015)

Adam4868 said:


> Just jumping in to ask advice/question.So im addicted to cycling and any chance i get im on it,so when my 11 year old son asks"why dont you start running with me ? " no problem i thought.I 2 mile jog was my thought.Now i feel like ive been cage fighting ! I ache all over,is there a secret to this running thing ? Or is it just perseverance.


You ride a bike. You will probably have above average cardio-vascular fitness.
You ride a bike. Some, but note, only some, of your leg muscles are well trained for running.
You ride a bike. Unless you ride CX or do real MTB'ing your upper body does cock all.
You ride a bike. The motion of the pedals involves no impact on joints or soft tissues of the lower body.
You ride a bike. Your running cadence will probably be too slow, cycling ain't great for leg speed, and you may be over-striding as a result.

You'll adapt, over time, if you persevere, and if you don't try to run too far or too fast; either and both of which is a recipe for getting injured. Stick at it, but be prepared for your son to kick your 'arris.

For me the scenery goes by slower, but the mental freedom/liberation is greater.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jan 2015)

Thanks Grumpy,im going to stick at it.Believe me im no arris kicker of the little un,especially if i say well stop for a brew/ice cream !! But enjoyed it for a change,even though my bones are "rattled"


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Jan 2015)

Adam4868 said:


> Thanks Grumpy,im going to stick at it.Believe me im no arris kicker of the little un,especially if i say well stop for a brew/ice cream !! But enjoyed it for a change,even though my bones are "rattled"


You're welcome 
One tip. If you do keep at it, buy some decent running shoes, from a proper running shop*. Tell them you are beginner. And be prepared to weep a little at how much they cost for something you'll bin after 500 miles. DO NOT run any (cumulative) distance in 'trainers' from JD Sports et al.

*The shop should do some sort of gait analysis; once you've bought your first pair of 'proper' shoes and know what you need you can buy sight unseen off the web, or from TK Maxx, a source of many running bargains, et cetera with impunity.

and 'google' parkrun and get yourself and the lad down there, if you have one local. It's a hoot.

OK that's two tips.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Jan 2015)

I went & ran the 'Nostell Priory' ParkRun this morning (part-way between Wakefield, & Doncaster, on the A638)
It wasn't a good time, it was however, just a tester to see how the foot held up for a slightly longer distance/higher speed

My slowest ever run there (& possibly lowest place?), at a self-recorded time of* 25:15 *(no officials yet),
More to the point though, I got round without pain



GrumpyGregry said:


> You ride a bike. You will probably have above average cardio-vascular fitness.
> You ride a bike. Some, but note, only some, of your leg muscles are well trained for running.
> You ride a bike. Unless you ride CX or do real MTB'ing your upper body does cock all.
> You ride a bike. The motion of the pedals involves no impact on joints or soft tissues of the lower body.
> ...


Spot on!!!!

I used to race CX, & was still doing it when I started running (one of reasons I started to run, as I was losing places on the 'pick it up & run' sections), but still suffered like buggery when I started to run
Less than a mile saw me near collapse


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Jan 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I went & ran the 'Nostell Priory' ParkRun this morning (part-way between Wakefield, & Doncaster, on the A638)
> It wasn't a good time, it was however, just a tester to see how the foot held up for a slightly longer distance/higher speed
> 
> My slowest ever run there (& possibly lowest place?), at a self-recorded time of* 25:15 *(no officials yet),
> More to the point though, I got round without pain


Excellent news. 


However, your slowest ever parkrun is my conversational pace so you can do one!


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jan 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Excellent news.
> 
> 
> However, your slowest ever parkrun is my conversational pace so you can do one!


.............and I can't even break 30 minutes  Really lead legs this morning and struggling with my breathing. Maybe the icy wind or coming down with something. Who knows.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Jan 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> .............and I can't even break 30 minutes  Really lead legs this morning and struggling with my breathing. Maybe the icy wind or coming down with something. Who knows.


We all have off days (mine was y'day I gave up 6/10ths into a 10k run) Hope you aren't coming down. Do you have a plan to get you to sub-30? You _can_ do it but you must have, and follow, a plan, and be prepared for it to hurt a bit along the way and on the day. Little increments over several weeks is the way I think.

Breathing is tricky. Very tricky. I only learnt how to breathe when running when I was in my forties; before then I basically used to hyperventilate all the time!

Often when I pass folk in the mid-field "fun runner" pack in a race or parkrun, or when out on the street clocking up the miles, I hear them breathing shallow, really fast and ragged, almost gasping for air, yet they aren't going that quick. And now I think "oh dear, that ain't good", and these are fit slim people, committed runners, who make me look like a bucket of lard.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jan 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> We all have off days (mine was y'day 0 gave up 6/10ths into a 10k run) Hope you aren't coming down. Do you have a plan to get you to sub-30? You _can_ do it but you must have, and follow, a plan, and be prepared for it to hurt a bit along the way and on the day. Little increments over several weeks is the way I think.


It's just really for a change from cycling to be honest, but I do enjoy it on a good day and it's been a great alternative when the roads have been bad for cycling.

Did a little bit in my late thirties.....just fun runner standard. 10k was usually low 50s and half marathon 1.52ish. I'm nearly 56 now though and it certainly doesn't feel so easy. Lol. I will persevere though.


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> how much they cost for something you'll bin after 500 miles



 I used to run 50 miles a week and my shoes (£75 a pop) would last me 8 months.


----------



## smutchin (31 Jan 2015)

'Chase the pacer' at Parkrun today so I volunteered to be the 30 minute man. It's quite odd running that much slower than my usual pace but I think I must have got the strategy spot on - set the virtual pacer on my Garmin at 5.50/km, stayed slightly ahead of that on the flat tarmac sections of the course, then took it nice and easy on the slopes/grass/mud sections, and finished in 29.56. Pleased with that. 

Even better, helped a chap smash his target time - which was almost as satisfying as getting a pb for myself!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Jan 2015)

Thanks guys!!



GrumpyGregry said:


> Excellent news.
> However, your slowest ever parkrun is my conversational pace so you can do one!





Mo1959 said:


> .............and I can't even break 30 minutes  Really lead legs this morning and struggling with my breathing. Maybe the icy wind or coming down with something. Who knows.



The 'Officials' are up now; *43/117 @ 25:19 *(PB at Nostell = 21:44)




rich p said:


> I used to run 50 miles a week and my shoes (£75 a pop) would last me 8 months.


I was on that sort of mileage (45-50 miles 'week-in, week-out') & I made one comfortable pair last about 1100miles

That said, I have 2 pairs of road-shoes, & 7 pairs of fell-shoes


----------



## LinchPin (31 Jan 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Breathing is tricky. Very tricky. I only learnt how to breathe when running when I was in my forties; before then I basically used to hyperventilate all the time!


Breathing gets me every time I try and take up running, too fast, shallow, deep I go through the complete gambit and then the mind worm attacks 'Give up this is too hard ; You've done enough'
What's the trick to breathing so that it's not an issue?


----------



## Venod (31 Jan 2015)

LinchPin said:


> Breathing gets me every time I try and take up running, too fast, shallow, deep I go through the complete gambit and then the mind worm attacks 'Give up this is too hard ; You've done enough'
> What's the trick to breathing so that it's not an issue?



Try to master breathing from the diaphragm, it you don't do it already.

http://breakingmuscle.com/cycling/h...iaphragm-to-improve-breathing-and-performance


----------



## stephec (1 Feb 2015)

With all this talk of park run on here, does everyone find it easy to run in the morning?

If I go out at around 8:00 I find it a lot harder going than doing the same run at say 19:00.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Feb 2015)

stephec said:


> With all this talk of park run on here, does everyone find it easy to run in the morning?
> 
> If I go out at around 8:00 I find it a lot harder going than doing the same run at say 19:00.


Yes. I think the body is a bit sluggish and stiff first thing. Later in the day your muscles are warm and supple and you have fuelled up as well. I am sure I read that most Olympic records are broken late afternoon/early evening so there must be something in it.

I still enjoy the early mornings though.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Feb 2015)

Might be in my head but I'm more relaxed and alert first thing in morning.Wether it be riding a bike or running I find it hard to motivate myself in the afternoons.Unless it's for a siesta !!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Feb 2015)

LinchPin said:


> Breathing gets me every time I try and take up running, too fast, shallow, deep I go through the complete gambit and then the mind worm attacks 'Give up this is too hard ; You've done enough'
> What's the trick to breathing so that it's not an issue?


My 2p....

What I was taught was, in through the nose, out through the mouth, and don't run at a pace faster than that sort of breathing will allow you to go at. (or use an HR monitor) And then try to graduate to in through the nose, out through the nose; a trick which comes in handy if you need a drink!

Most folk, myself included, when they try to take up running, start by trying to run far too fast. On long slow (training) runs you should go so slowly you feel like your heart and lungs could let you run all day. Conversational pace.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Feb 2015)

stephec said:


> With all this talk of park run on here, does everyone find it easy to run in the morning?
> 
> If I go out at around 8:00 I find it a lot harder going than doing the same run at say 19:00.


I find it hard to do solo, lone, runs in the morning vs the evening. But parkruns are easy to go to and run at. I jog over to mine, sometimes going the long way if I'm going to try for an improved time, chat with folk before the off, and sometimes chat with folk after the off. It takes your mind off the stiff legs.

And parkrun is the BEST HANGOVER CURE EVER.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> I used to run 50 miles a week and my shoes (£75 a pop) would last me 8 months.


You weigh slightly less than me  And modern shoes are models of built in obsolescence.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Feb 2015)

stephec said:


> With all this talk of park run on here, does everyone find it easy to run in the morning?
> 
> If I go out at around 8:00 I find it a lot harder going than doing the same run at say 19:00.


You get used to it, but, it's still hard (before muscles have warmed up, & your body's 'woke up') to run to work @ 04:30, as I do


----------



## stephec (1 Feb 2015)

Thanks all.

I think it's my lungs and heart more than muscles, breathing seems more laboured, and my heart seems to have to work harder.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Feb 2015)

Still same reply, the Heart is a muscle, & is having to go near to its maximum capabilities


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Feb 2015)

stephec said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> I think it's my lungs and heart more than muscles, breathing seems more laboured, and my heart seems to have to work harder.


Your upper body and arms drive your legs when running something a lot of cyclists crossing over to running overlook. They do nowt on a bike. Imagine your HR when doing a spin class session with your upper body static. What happens to your HR when the instructor makes you sit up and pump your arms? It goes up, it has to work harder.

I find it relatively easy running on a treadmill to get my HR up to high &%'s of max. On a gym bike, not so easy.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Feb 2015)

Just been invited to get up at 06:15 on Saturday morning to help a girl running friend crack 13.1 miles (half-marathon) for the first time.

10 miles before parkrun, then parkrun. Should be fun. Will be interested to see what, if any, pace I/we can come up with for that last 5k!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Feb 2015)

...and perfect prep (not) for a 10km road race on Sunday - but my own half-mara plan does suggest a back-to-back hard run weekend so.....


----------



## NorvernRob (4 Feb 2015)

Went straight out after work for my second run today, I didn't realise I was running quicker than last time until I got home. 6.2km in 29.30, legs are going to be a bit stiff tomorrow though.

I'm not interested in running long distances, I'm planning to do a couple of local 10k runs later in the year but other than that it's just something different to the bike to help with fitness/core strength. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/250300635


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Feb 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I went & ran the 'Nostell Priory' ParkRun this morning (part-way between Wakefield, & Doncaster, on the A638)
> It wasn't a good time, it was however, just a tester to see how the foot held up for a slightly longer distance/higher speed
> 
> My slowest ever run there (& possibly lowest place?), at a self-recorded time of* 25:15 *(no officials yet),
> More to the point though, I got round without pain


I went to this mornings run there (#29), despite wishing I'd taken a pair of gloves, I ran fairly well, for this stage of my 're-hab'

*31st/128 @ 24:35 *(last weeks was offiically; _43rd/117 @ 25:19_)

So, maybe a 'sub 24:00' next Saturday, then I'll know I'm back on track, & can actually think about turning up for the 'Ilkley Moor Fell-Race' (on Sunday 22nd)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Feb 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Just been invited to get up at 06:15 on Saturday morning to help a girl running friend crack 13.1 miles (half-marathon) for the first time.
> 
> 10 miles before parkrun, then parkrun. Should be fun. Will be interested to see what, if any, pace I/we can come up with for that last 5k!


This got cancelled at the last minute. Then on my way to Parkrun I got the phone call telling me the Aged P had died. 

Conversational pace parkrun, in which I actually had a few conversations.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Feb 2015)

NorvernRob said:


> Went straight out after work for my second run today, I didn't realise I was running quicker than last time until I got home. 6.2km in 29.30, legs are going to be a bit stiff tomorrow though.
> 
> I'm not interested in running long distances, I'm planning to do a couple of local 10k runs later in the year but other than that it's just something different to the bike to help with fitness/core strength.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/250300635


You might want to think about doing some core strength work to help with the running thobut...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Feb 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> ...and perfect prep (not) for a 10km road race on Sunday - but my own half-mara plan does suggest a back-to-back hard run weekend so.....


So Sunday, what with Dad having died the day before I didn't really feel like running this race. But something made me get up on Sunday morning and put on my kit and drive (sorry but it was that or endure a rail replacement bus service) the hour to the race and run it. For him.

Great run. Great race. So nice to run on new, part closed, roads in the company of 1600 others. New all time 10k PB. Still slow by the standards in here and of other serious runners. But I was 50 when I took up running so am happily still improving.

Of course he wouldn't have been proud of me, he would have laughed to my face and gone "Howay! whaddya wanna be runnin' aboot fower at yower age, man pet?" and then I'd have to have bought him a pint in the beer tent.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Feb 2015)

I'm keeping a scrap book of races, and the more memorable training runs, this year. So that's Sunday's 10k and a memento of my training runs in Berlin.







But I love this shot, the expression is the one of the crushing disappointment when you see what your gun time is....






and no one is every there to capture the look on your face when you find out how much quicker your chip time is!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Feb 2015)

blimey. Found out I even scored points in the league as my gun time was sub 60 minutes. Not scored points running since I was a teenager.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Feb 2015)

Oh! Oh! Did I say? I won the Sweatshop parkrun prize this month. Free pair of running shoes. The ones in the pics have done 1000+km.


----------



## SimonJKH (10 Feb 2015)

Congrats! Mrs H got park runner of the month last month - a lovely surprise. Like the scrap book too!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Feb 2015)

I went to my first Club-run, since November, this evening
It was the 18:15 run, which is generally for the injured/slower/'time-pushed' members
I think we had 26 show up (one brought her Alsation dog; Fletcher)

it was a shorty, 3 miles, but I made it to the first 'turn-around' in first-place, circa a mile in about 7:30
Second mile was shoulder to shoulder with a guy, who generally wins the Pontefract (or Nostell Priory) ParkRuns, when he comes (usually under 19 minutes!!)
Third mile, 2 ('22 minute' ParkRunners) sneaked off a minute ahead of us, so I thought I'd push the pace & try to catch them
I did

Thus, I'm fairly happy with my recovery at this stage (& 18 miles run last week too)





GrumpyGregry said:


> I'm keeping a scrap book of races, and the more memorable training runs, this year. So that's Sunday's 10k and a memento of my training runs in Berlin


I keep all my numbers, & perhaps the route-maps from the more 'stand-out' races (like 'Cross-Bay')




GrumpyGregry said:


> But I love this shot, the expression is the one of the crushing disappointment when you see what your gun time is....


I know the feeling, seen here, suffering during the 2014 (Bingley Harriers) _'Harriers v Cyclists'_








GrumpyGregry said:


> and no one is every there to capture the look on your face when you find out how much quicker your chip time is


I'll admit, I try to start as close as possible to the front chipped races, so the times are as close as possible[/QUOTE]


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Feb 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'll admit, I try to start as close as possible to the front chipped races, so the times are as close as possible


[/QUOTE]
Not sure I'd get away with mixing it with the skinny blokes at the front. And constantly being overtaken messes with my head in a way I can't yet handle. Sunday I lined up at the back of the "Over 50 minutes" pen, the largest and most densely packed, I was only passed by six other runners and I caught and repast all but two of them and those two finished a couple of seconds before me whilst I was reeling them in.

On reflection, and as advised afterwards by other club members, I should have gone for the "45 minute" pen and taken my knocks of getting overtaken. Reviewing the race in my head, and looking at pace/HR data on Garmin/Strava, there were stretches where I was blocked by runners in front, the course had quite long narrow coned off sections on semi-open roads, and on the climbs I was passing lots of folk and would then get blocked by a cluster of slower runners. 

Seems to me fun runners like me fall into two categories; those who see a climb and think "pump those arms let's give it some beans and get past a few" maybe because their flat road pace on the day leaves them with a bit in hand, and those who see a climb and maybe are running on a "same intensity throughout" model, and so who slow down, sometimes markedly, on the climbs. On our 'learn to run' courses new runners seem to fear hills more than anything else. I've never really understood why.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Feb 2015)

Just entered my Clubs half-marathon, online

It'll be my first (& shamefully, only) half, since 2009

I can only hope that my foot holds up, & allows me to get the requisite training miles in 
Early last year, I ran a -normal paced- 11.3 miles in 1.22, so I know I can do something reasonable
(it's just the climb out of the north-side of Wentbridge, up the old 'Great North Road', that's a bugger)


http://www.ackworthroadrunnersandac.co.uk/ackworthhalf/4587834622


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Feb 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I went to this mornings run there (#29),
> *31st/128 @ 24:35 *
> 
> So, maybe a 'sub 24:00' next Saturday, then I'll know I'm back on track, & can actually think about turning up for the 'Ilkley Moor Fell-Race' (on Sunday 22nd)


I went this morning

It was a bit of a fancy dress event, as decided by the Race Director, given the date..........

We had a few outfits (or lack of them, in one rather cold mans case, thankfully not a mankini..........)

I didn't manage my 'sub 24'; *38th/169 @ 24:14
*

In the afternoon, I drove around our (April) Half-Marathon course, to take a pictorial route, as a link for the Clubs FaceBook page


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Feb 2015)

Nostell Priory pics
http://www.flickr.com/groups/nostellpriory-parkrun/pool/page1

Pontefract RaceCourse (my good friend, Angela Hannon, in the 'BBM top' on the opening page)
http://www.flickr.com/groups/pontefract-parkrun/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Feb 2015)

"Chapeau!"


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-31513159


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ar...st-50-metres-finish-line-Austin-Marathon.html

According to the race web-page


1. Cynthia Jerop @ 2:54:21 (6:39 min/mile) 
2. Hannah Steffan @ 3:03:59 (7:01 min/mile)
3. Hyvon Ngetich @ 3:04:02 (7:01 min/mile)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Feb 2015)

Had a run almost every day this week, varying from 3, up to 5, miles
Granted, not far, but don't want to aggravate the Heel again, by increasing the mileage too much

Ran Nostell this morning, felt lousy all the way round, but; 3*7th/176 @ 23:53
*
*http://www.parkrun.org.uk/nostellpriory/results/weeklyresults/?runSeqNumber=31*

If time allows this afternoon, I might go & try parts of, Clubs forthcoming Half-Marathon

I went out last Saturday & photographed the course (& supplemented the additional/missed sections, by another visit on the Tuesday)
'Public Access' album

https://www.facebook.com/richard.a....0205162627377567.1073741851.1601508436&type=3


----------



## User169 (22 Feb 2015)

First half marathon of the year yesterday: 1:29:05. Seven minutes quicker than last year over the same course.

Had a tough patch between 13 and 16km running into a strong headwind, but managed to up the pace in the last part to crack 1:30.


----------



## NorvernRob (23 Feb 2015)

I fancied doing a couple of parkruns so looked up some local ones yesterday - there are loads in Sheffield. The problem is they're all on Saturday mornings and I work 5 out of 6 Saturdays. Shame they're not on Sunday or split between the two days rather than 5 or 6 all on the same day in the same city.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Feb 2015)

Sorry Rob, every single ParkRun is scheduled for 09:00 Saturday


----------



## SimonJKH (24 Feb 2015)

Unless you're in Scotland or Ireland


----------



## NorvernRob (24 Feb 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sorry Rob, every single ParkRun is scheduled for 09:00 Saturday



That's a shame as I'd have liked to have done a few. My next Saturday off is at Easter!


----------



## SimonJKH (24 Feb 2015)

User said:


> legs feeling a little stiff.....its times like this, I wish I could grow old, fat and unfit.....


I absolutely know what you mean!
Like you, I have a schedule which makes fitting this stuff in a bit of a challenge in itself. My main advice would be don't over do it! When I wanted to up the running I thought I'd sacrifice a few commutes and drive in some days.


----------



## NorvernRob (25 Feb 2015)

Went out for my first run in two weeks today, encouragingly my legs are feeling pretty good and I did my quickest time so far.

https://www.strava.com/activities/259699288

I'm going to do a parkrun as soon as I get the chance as I reckon I could run around 22 minutes on a flatter course, which as a beginner I'd be really happy with. The 6.2km I've been doing has 350ft of elevation which is mainly one big hill.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Had a run almost every day this week, varying from 3, up to 5, miles
> Granted, not far, but don't want to aggravate the Heel again, by increasing the mileage too much
> 
> Ran Nostell this morning, felt lousy all the way round, but; 3*7th/176 @ 23:53*



'ParkRun - Nostell Priory' this morning (#32)

Felt better than last week , if seemingly slower (see quote)

Still, I chipped a few more seconds off, on my way back to fitness; _32nd/156 @ 23:28_


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Feb 2015)

Cross-country half marathon on the South Downs tomorrow so I was Finish Tokens at parkrun this morning. Nice as you get to congratulate a couple of hundred happy people. But I got soaked and frozen. So then I went home got changed and rode to a local cycling 'demo' where I got soaked and frozen. Then I rode home and got changed and went to the cemetery where my Mum is buried to put the wreath from my Dad's coffin on her grave. And got soaked and frozen!

Hope it cheers up for tomorrow.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Mar 2015)

It was a difficult decision this morning

Did I, as 'un-race fit' as I am, go to the PECO-XC race at Roundhay Park, in Leeds?
Or, did I 'run-long' (or what seems long to me, after my heel injury, & lack of running in, December/January?)
http://www.pecoxc.co.uk/pages/race5.html

I 'ran long' (well, long, for me, at the moment, with the 2 months off................)
Joanne was driving into the centre of Wakefield for 09:00-ish, so I rode there with her, then headed off
I ended up, with; _10.53 miles @ 1.28:43_

Some hills, headwinds, tailwinds
Felt a bit overdressed at points (tights & a -cycling club- gilet, plus a waterproof stuffed in Gilet pocket, just in case)
http://gb.mapometer.com/running/route_4028959.html

Felt okay, most of the route, just a bad patch at about the 7 mile mark (I did out on no breakfast, just pot of tea, though)

I knew I'd done it, when I got in, as I laid on the bed & went to sleep






I'll suffer for it, as it was a big jump to 40+ miles this week, after 27 last week


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Mar 2015)

Garmin said 2:34 when I passed the 13.1 Mile Half-Marathon marker some distance from the finish line. That was probably one of the hardest things, physically and mentally, I've ever done. Optional mass start, alternately just grab your number and get going, which is what I did and, well, the field was a class above what I, as a mere fun-runner, am used to 'competing' with so had to take the mental challenge of being overtaken a lot. Deep, sticky-yet-slippery, mud for the first few miles, then two hefty climbs to the top of the Downs, where the wind paralyzed my face, before dropping like a stone down one of favourite MTB downhills locally back to the mudfest of the last two kilometres. Went to my Dad's funeral on Wednesday and I could feel something of him urging me on during the last third.

In utter AWE of the guys who ran the full marathon.


----------



## SimonJKH (1 Mar 2015)

Nice bling!

I ran the last race of our cross country league. A flat course but the mud seemed extra slippery and I was running on next to no sleep, so pleased to plod around the 9 isn kilometres in about 47 and a half.

Despite how that sentence sounded, I think I prefer xc to the road. It feels way more visceral!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Mar 2015)

SimonJKH said:


> Nice bling!
> 
> I ran the last race of our cross country league. A flat course but the mud seemed extra slippery and I was running on next to no sleep, so pleased to plod around the 9 isn kilometres in about 47 and a half.
> 
> Despite how that sentence sounded, I think I prefer xc to the road. It feels way more visceral!


xc is so much better than the road ime/imo. Visceral is a brilliant way to describe it.

The bling is nice but the full English breakfast at the end of the race, included in the fee, is up there too. And free race photos too, and plenty of em....


----------



## smutchin (2 Mar 2015)

Did my 100th Parkrun on Saturday. Yay!

It was a good one too - not a fast time (2.30 off my pb) but a good race. Used a fellow runner as pacemaker on the second half, and was finding it very hard to keep up towards the end - probably because just by being there I was egging her on to go faster. Tried to outsprint her up the slope to the finish but she pipped me to the line. I could have given a wee bit more but the chivalrous/patronising side of me wanted to let her take the win (at least that's what I'm telling myself).

Saw in the results afterwards that she's in the 15-17 age group. Makes me feel old.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Mar 2015)

SimonJKH said:


> Nice bling!
> 
> I ran the last race of our cross country league. A flat course but the mud seemed extra slippery and I was running on next to no sleep, so pleased to plod around the 9 isn kilometres in about 47 and a half.
> Despite how that sentence sounded, I think I prefer xc to the road. It feels way more visceral!



Agreed XC is more fun, & harder work, be it at a race, or 'solo' - just as a run (or training)



smutchin said:


> Did my 100th Parkrun on Saturday. Yay!
> 
> It was a good one too - not a fast time (2.30 off my pb) but a good race. Used a fellow runner as pacemaker on the second half, and was finding it very hard to keep up towards the end - probably because just by being there I was egging her on to go faster. Tried to outsprint her up the slope to the finish but she pipped me to the line. I could have given a wee bit more but the chivalrous/patronising side of me wanted to let her take the win (at least that's what I'm telling myself).
> 
> Saw in the results afterwards that she's in the 15-17 age group. Makes me feel old.


T-shirt next week then??

Ain't that always the case, a 'M15-17' did a 'sub 19' at Nostell Priory on Saturday, & a JW11-14 ran a 'sub 21:45'

A couple of weeks ago, a (different) 'M15-17' came first with a 'sub 17:45'!!!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> Did my 100th Parkrun on Saturday. Yay!
> 
> It was a good one too - not a fast time (2.30 off my pb) but a good race. Used a fellow runner as pacemaker on the second half, and was finding it very hard to keep up towards the end - probably because just by being there I was egging her on to go faster. Tried to outsprint her up the slope to the finish but she pipped me to the line. I could have given a wee bit more but the chivalrous/patronising side of me wanted to let her take the win (at least that's what I'm telling myself).
> 
> Saw in the results afterwards that she's in the 15-17 age group. Makes me feel old.


I've been in races and parkruns where the marshals around the finish have yelled "Be a gentleman!"

Congrats on your ton.


----------



## smutchin (2 Mar 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> T-shirt next week then??



The T-shirt system has changed - they've stopped doing the Adidas T-shirts and the new ones from Tribesports aren't available yet. Apparently they will become available some time this month, so I shouldn't have to wait more than a few weeks. Frustrating though!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> The T-shirt system has changed - they've stopped doing the Adidas T-shirts and the new ones from Tribesports aren't available yet. Apparently they will become available some time this month, so I shouldn't have to wait more than a few weeks. Frustrating though!



IF I'd bothered to have get up on a Saturday morning, over the past 3 years, I'd have had a '100' quite a while ago, as I ran the first few at Pontefract, including number 1 (7th May 2011)
To my shame, there was quite a gap then, until '76'
Saturday 2nd, was their 195th!!!

I'm only on 40 runs, with 28 at Pontefract
http://www.parkrun.org.uk/pontefract/results/athletehistory/?athleteNumber=141382

Slightly more consistant, at Nostell Priory, with 12 out of 32
http://www.parkrun.org.uk/nostellpriory/results/athletehistory/?athleteNumber=141382


----------



## smutchin (2 Mar 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> IF I'd bothered to have get up on a Saturday morning, over the past 3 years, I'd have had a '100' quite a while ago, as I ran the first few at Pontefract, including number 1 (7th May 2011)
> To my shame, there was quite a gap then, until '76'
> Saturday 2nd, was their 195th!!!



Yeah, same here - should have got my 100 shirt ages ago but I had a three month break last summer which didn't help. 

If I'd been going consistently since the first one I did (26th May 2012), I might even have reached the 100 in time to get one of the swanky Adidas jackets - they stopped offering those when the last batch ran out, which was about a year ago, I think. Pah!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> If I'd been going consistently since the first one I did (26th May 2012), I might even have reached the 100 in time to get one of the swanky Adidas jackets - they stopped offering those when the last batch ran out, which was about a year ago, I think. Pah!


So that's where they come from!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Mar 2015)

There's quite a few of our members got the jackets


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Mar 2015)

Nostell Priory #33 this morning

A fast first lap, but paid for it, on the second lap, & the drag back up to the finish in front of the House

_*28th/149 @ 23:28*_ (exactly same time as last week)


----------



## SimonJKH (8 Mar 2015)

Cambridge Half Marathon today. My training had kind of got derailed between a holiday in France and a cold that refused to die, so this was by far the longest run I've attempted. It was hard! But got around in 1 hr 52, so I'll take that,


----------



## luckyfox (9 Mar 2015)

10.5 miles on Sunday, 8 with my new running club and an 2.5 extra I just felt like on the way home. 

First double figures so chuffed to bits


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Mar 2015)

luckyfox said:


> 10.5 miles on Sunday, 8 with my new running club and an 2.5 extra I just felt like on the way home.
> 
> First double figures so chuffed to bits



Well done!

I managed a slow & turgid 9 miles yesterday, but I'd not made it easy for myself, in many ways
Worked till 22:00 Saturday, not eaten when I got home, poor nights sleep (& late to bed @ 01;00), up early, no breakfast, & over-dressed (wrung gilet out after run)

Still, it's another 4 weeks on Sunday to my 'half'


----------



## pubrunner (9 Mar 2015)

A bit of encouragement for older runners . . . a mate of mine, did 31:33 yesterday at the Trafford 10k . . . . . . .he's 52 ! That's quick for a runner of any age ! How I wish that I'd been born with such natural ability . . . & the desire to train consistently hard.


----------



## luckyfox (9 Mar 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> 4 weeks on Sunday to my 'half'


How you feeling about it? Have you done one before?



pubrunner said:


> the desire to train consistently hard.


I started running at 14 min mile pace for 7 seconds before being out of breath and feeling like I wanted to die!! It amazes me every time that I can go way further than I can imagine.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Mar 2015)

pubrunner said:


> A bit of encouragement for older runners . . . a mate of mine, did 31:33 yesterday at the Trafford 10k . . . . . . .he's 52 ! That's quick for a runner of any age ! How I wish that I'd been born with such natural ability . . . & the desire to train consistently hard.


A lot of that is definitely natural ability/genetics



luckyfox said:


> How you feeling about it? Have you done one before?
> 
> 
> I started running at 14 min mile pace for 7 seconds before being out of breath and feeling like I wanted to die!! It amazes me every time that I can go way further than I can imagine.



I've done one half', but it was a few years ago (2009), & although I was running 10Ks, & was thinking about starting fell-racing, I hadn't any interests in longer distances
(started running early 2008)
I only did that one, because of where it was, as I'd wanted to go out there as a boy, when we stopped at the resort, & escorted walks went onto the sands

http://www.cancercare.org.uk/get-involved/events/the-cancercare-cross-bay-2015/

Yes, across Morecambe Bay, from Cumbria, back to Morecambe (& the rivers enter the bay, whether the tide's in or out, so you get very wet!) = 51st/237 @ 1.42:52)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Mar 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Nostell Priory #33 this morning
> 
> A fast first lap, but paid for it, on the second lap, & the drag back up to the finish in front of the House
> 
> _*28th/149 @ 23:28*_ (exactly same time as last week)



Here I am, at the 'dead-turn', on the second lap, down by the Lower Lake (in a 'FaceBook' album, from that morning)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Mar 2015)

Went to Cranleigh parkrun on Saturday as it is all off-road and has the same hill twice. And I could still feel Sunday in my joints so wanted not to pound the tarmac on the winter Horsham parkrun.

PB for Cranleigh, came 16th, its a much smaller parkrun after all. I messed up though. I went wanting to bag a PB for that course, but hooned off like a loon in the first km and paid the price in the fourth km on the second climb of the hill where Strava says I dropped 40 seconds over the first attempt of the climb (same hill remember. But PB is a PB and I was feeling very pleased with myself until I realised I came last in my age group and first guy in it who finished first in age group finished five-and-a-half-minutes faster than me.

I'll go back next month and give it another go. Maybe the quagmire at the bottom of the hill will have dried out a bit after Easter.


----------



## luckyfox (10 Mar 2015)

User said:


> been out 3 times over my 2.5 mile course 22 minutes best time but I'm still struggling with getting going, I usually go after a couple of hours after getting home, I'm now thinking of running straight after my 12 mile commute well within 15 minutes if not sooner of getting home but if I do this I'll not be too bothered about time ...has anyone attempted this....good or bad idea....



I do a 7 miles commute home, have half an hour and cycle to running club (2miles) and do up to 4.5 miles at 10 min mile.

It's good but eating right is a huge game changer. Get it right and it's great cross training. Must foam roll out really too.

Good luck!


----------



## smutchin (13 Mar 2015)

pubrunner said:


> a mate of mine, did 31:33 yesterday at the Trafford 10k . . . . . . .he's 52 ! That's quick for a runner of any age !



Blimey. 

That is indeed quick for any age, as you say, but I just checked the wava score and for 52 it is seriously fast - 98.89%, only 22 seconds behind the age group world record. Chapeau. 

http://runnersworld.com/tools/age-graded-calculator


----------



## luckyfox (13 Mar 2015)

Running jackets...one thing last year is ive had to keep buying smaller sizes so I've cut back on major investments in running gear. Even blinking shoes!! That's right I went down a shoes size! Anyway so I've been looking for a good reflextive running jacket, seen a few I like but there's a very very nice Nike one... Oooh Nike... 

To buy cheap or invest? I'm a size small now so could only go to XS...


----------



## pubrunner (13 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> Blimey.
> 
> That is indeed quick for any age, as you say, but I just checked the wava score and for 52 it is seriously fast - 98.89%, only 22 seconds behind the age group world record. Chapeau.
> 
> http://runnersworld.com/tools/age-graded-calculator



Ha Ha ! - I'd better not show him that link  {is that for a track 10k ?}

Take a look at this - scroll down & see what he has to say about cycling . In fact, it's a good read for anyone with an interest in running. :

http://eightlane.org/andy-green-31-33-10k-at-age-52/

Going back 25 years or so, he was a frequent customer in our pub - even though he lives in Warrington. On of his favourite sayings (& he was serious about this) was . . . .

_*"I believe that with the right training, anyone (male) can run under 50 minutes for 10 miles"*_

Sadly, I never got near that and nor will I 

He was one of our three regulars, who could compete at the highest (international) level. Used to get pissed after 4 pints though


----------



## User169 (13 Mar 2015)

pubrunner said:


> Ha Ha ! - I'd better not show him that link  {is that for a track 10k ?}
> 
> Take a look at this - scroll down & see what he has to say about cycling . In fact, it's a good read for anyone with an interest in running. :
> 
> ...



Interesting link that, pubbers. Particularly how times have dropped off since the 80s/early90s. I run much slower than I used to in early 90s, but finish much higher up the field these days (although fields are smaller too)!

It's still an ambition of mine to run under 1 hour for 10 miles. There's no way 50min would be possible and not sure it ever would have been.


----------



## pubrunner (13 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> It's still an ambition of mine to run under 1 hour for 10 miles.



Ha ! Me too !

My best was 60:14 at the Altrincham 10. One part of me believes that if I really focussed on it - lost weight and did some quality training, I could get close to sub-60. But it would be very hard to do - I'd need to be very disciplined in doing the right training. At the moment, I tend to just 'plod' up to about 12 miles; what I really need, is some tough speed work sessions - but they hurt ! 

You are certainly right that times have dropped off; I remember doing 29:30 at the Altrincham 5 . . . I just managed to finish in the first 100 runners. 

My biggest running regret, is that when I was fit/fast, I should have 'chased' more times. When I was younger, I put things off 'cos I assumed that I could do a PB next month or next year - but in putting things off, I missed opportunities.

I shouldn't be making excuses and I should be getting out much more - in fact, I feel quite guilty cos I don't do more. Another running mate, did 69 minutes for 10 miles as a veteran in the 70-75 category; whilst I'm much younger than that, I think that I'd have to put in some hard graft to do the same.

Ta for your reply - just talking about running, provides me with motivation, particularly since you must be of a similar ability, so you'll know how I feel.


----------



## pubrunner (13 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> It's still an ambition of mine to run under 1 hour for 10 miles.



Are you seeking to realise this ambition ?

If so, how close at the moment are you ? At current fatness/fitness, I'd struggle to break 80 minutes for 10 miles, but if I worked at it, I could probably break 70 minutes by the end of the year - assuming, that is, unbroken training.

Are you a 'Vet' yet ?

I found that my times stayed pretty good into my 40s, but when I hit 50, times went downhill . . . Mind you, so did my training.

IMO, speed is as important as distance. Virtually anyone can build endurance by clocking up the miles, but core speed is harder to acquire. I should be doing sets of 200s & 400s - but doing them properly is hard work !


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Mar 2015)

What is it they say in the States about vets? Something like....

60% of age grade means you're a good local runner
70% means you're a good regional runner
80% means you are a decent state runner
90% means you are elite and in the running to run for your country
100% means you hold the world record and are the elite of the elite.

I content that without a background in serious running as a younger person, and without huge genetic advantage over your peers any vet is going to struggle to hit more than 80% of age-grade no matter how well they train, or how much weight they lose.

I'd be interested what others think...

(my medium term goal for 5k, and this as a non-runner in my youth, apart from staying injury free is 66% of age grade by this autumn, and 70% by next Easter - I have a plan. Currently 64.something%)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Mar 2015)

pubrunner said:


> IMO, speed is as important as distance. Virtually anyone can build endurance by clocking up the miles, but core speed is harder to acquire. I should be doing sets of 200s & 400s - but doing them properly is hard work !


Dreadmill?


----------



## User169 (13 Mar 2015)

pubrunner said:


> Are you seeking to realise this ambition ?
> 
> If so, how close at the moment are you ? At current fatness/fitness, I'd struggle to break 80 minutes for 10 miles, but if I worked at it, I could probably break 70 minutes by the end of the year - assuming, that is, unbroken training.
> 
> ...



Not really, as I've been working more towards marathon running. I've been aiming for the Rotterdam Marathon which is one months' time, but I've had a couple of niggling injuries over the past two months so haven't got enough training in. I don't want to run a marathon unless I have a good change of getting my target time (under 3:15), so will probably skip it and work on my half marathon running. I really want to get under 1:25 this year and that's my main priority.

On current half marathon pace, I should probably do 10 miles in about 1:08. I'm at the top end of the healthy weight for my height, so if I could lose 4/5 kilos, I reckon I could get quite a bit closer to 1 hour. One of my other major interests slightly mitigates against weight loss though!

Your right about the speedwork though. That's something I need to do much more of.


----------



## pubrunner (13 Mar 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> . . . . . . . I'd be interested what others think...
> 
> (my medium term goal for 5k, and this as a non-runner in my youth, apart from staying injury free is 66% of age grade by this autumn, and 70% by next Easter - I have a plan. Currently 64.something%)



I'm not sure how accurate it is, to use '% of age grade'. I'm not sure how a 'decent state runner' in the US, might equate with a County runner in the UK.

In a sense, it's irrelevant - it depends on your starting point.

Years ago, I used to go to events with running friends and I was usually the slowest. At the time, I was doing in the low 60s for 10 miles, but at the time, I was (at best) seen as being in the lower echelons of running. If I did the same times today, they'd be seen as more 'respectable'.

20 + years ago, a decent club runner (but nothing special) would do under 17 minutes for 5K, under 29 minutes for 5 miles, under the hour for 10 and under 80 minutes for a half marathon. Today, I'd suggest that a decent club runner would do under 20 minutes for 5k, under 35 mins for 5M, under 70 mins for 10 miles and under 90 - 95 mins for a half.

If you are new to running, I'd advise starting with 5K as a target - try to develop core speed ! Too many runners start out with marathon distance as a target and end up as 'plodders'.

Like yourself, I was a non-runner in my youth - don't let that hold you back !

Take a look at this guy - he started running at 32 :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Way

With regard to targets, I'd go by times. If you currently run 5K in over 25 minutes, make 25 mins your target; if under 25 mins, then aim for 20 mins. If you use time/pace, it is easy to measure any improvements.

What times are you doing at the moment ? And what age category are you in ?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Mar 2015)

Started running as an end in itself in 2010. 50 - 54 age group (I'm 54) and PB for 5k parkrun is 23:24. Started taking it seriouser, by which I mean training, with a plan, rather than just exercising, after one too many close shaves out on the bike coincided with parkrun starting up 500m from my front door.

Don't ever go further than half-mara distance in training (and I uses races as training runs) and have no intention of ever going beyond that distance.* And that distance is only a Sunday Long Run, as a means to the end of improving the 5k times. The plan says, as a beginner, if you want to get better at running 5k one option is to learn to run 20k.

*I ran three slow marathons in my early 20's.


----------



## pubrunner (13 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I don't want to run a marathon unless I have a good change of getting my target time (under 3:15), so will probably skip it and work on my half marathon running. I really want to get under 1:25 this year and that's my main priority.



In *my* experience, getting under 1:25 for a Half, was much easier than getting under 3:15 for a Marathon. There's so much to get wrong on a marathon; it's easy to get into a mode of self-deception, in which (for example) 7:30 a mile seems 'easy', all the way up to 20 + miles - after which, even 9 or 10 miles a minute seems like very hard work. I've screwed up more marathons than I've done good ones.

By comparison, doing a Half is easy - very slightly under normal race pace to 10 miles and then go all out on the last 3 miles.

I was almost going to write, that you are a 'jammy b@stard' for being able to do under 1:25 for a Half, but in my heart, I know that this wouldn't be true - being able to do such times, is due to consistent training - something I've avoided for too long !

I feel rather guilty now - I know that I could/should be doing more - currently, it's all too easy to find excuses not to go out.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Mar 2015)

Age grade record for my home parkrun

*VM50-54* 00:18:16 83.39 %


----------



## pubrunner (13 Mar 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Started running as an end in itself in 2010. 50 - 54 age group (I'm 54) and PB for 5k parkrun is 23:24. Started taking it seriouser, by which I mean training, with a plan, rather than just exercising, after one too many close shaves out on the bike coincided with parkrun starting up 500m from my front door.
> 
> Don't ever go further than half-mara distance in training (and I uses races as training runs) and have no intention of ever going beyond that distance.* And that distance is only a Sunday Long Run, as a means to the end of improving the 5k times. The plan says, as a beginner, if you want to get better at running 5k one option is to learn to run 20k.



If you've done 5K in 23 mins, 20 minutes is a perfectly realistic target.

Years ago, our coach would tell us that we should do in a week as 'core' training :

1 X Speed session (core speed - 200s & 400s)
1 X Distance run (10 + miles)
1 X Hill run
1 X 'Tempo run. (4-7 miles of fartlek)

Any other runs would just be recovery runs. If you are aiming for 5K, you need to have fast leg cadence and to attain this, you should be doing series of 'efforts' for between 30 seconds to 2 minutes. Speed sessions should not be more than 4 miles - to ensure quality.


----------



## smutchin (13 Mar 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> (my medium term goal for 5k, and this as a non-runner in my youth, apart from staying injury free is 66% of age grade by this autumn, and 70% by next Easter - I have a plan. Currently 64.something%)



My target remains sub-20mins. For my age group, 70% would be about 19:45, which I would be extremely happy with. I was getting close to it about a year ago but I've gone backwards since then and I'm currently struggling to go under 22mins. I still think it's achievable, I just need to lose a bit of weight and rediscover my form...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> My target remains sub-20mins. For my age group, 70% would be about 19:45, which I would be extremely happy with. I was getting close to it about a year ago but I've gone backwards since then and I'm currently struggling to go under 22mins. I still think it's achievable, I just need to lose a bit of weight and rediscover my form...


With you on the losing weight. And I might need to develop some form (and stop starting at the back)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Mar 2015)

pubrunner said:


> If you've done 5K in 23 mins, 20 minutes is a perfectly realistic target.
> 
> Years ago, our coach would tell us that we should do in a week as 'core' training :
> 
> ...


Still the current thinking...


----------



## pubrunner (13 Mar 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Still the current thinking...



Sadly, I only seem to manage the long slow run . . . . Must do better/try harder.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Mar 2015)

pubrunner said:


> Sadly, I only seem to manage the long slow run . . . . Must do better/try harder.


Like I said before...

Dreadmill.


----------



## pubrunner (13 Mar 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Like I said before...
> 
> Dreadmill.



I've got one . . . but never use it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Mar 2015)

pubrunner said:


> I've got one . . . but never use it.


Only you can do anything about that.


----------



## pubrunner (13 Mar 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Only you can do anything about that.



I know !

Reading about the running exploits of others on this forum, makes me feel rather guilty.


----------



## talisman50082 (13 Mar 2015)

Very interesting. I have been running about 18 months now at age 63. Run between 6 and 10 miles ,3 times per week. Im definitely a plodder. However i do struggle with recovery,its probably due to my non existent training plan. Its something i must look into and implement as im sure a training plan would make a big difference.


----------



## User169 (14 Mar 2015)

pubrunner said:


> I know !
> 
> Reading about the running exploits of others on this forum, makes me feel rather guilty.



Well Pubbers, all this running talk got me out this morning for a swiftish (for me at least) 5 miles!


----------



## SimonJKH (14 Mar 2015)

A saturday off means parkrun. I totally wasn't in the mood for it and didn't push too hard at the start. Regretting that as I ended up with a 22:32, just two seconds off my pb!
And to tie that into recent posts on this thread, I got an age grading of 63.39%


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (15 Mar 2015)

Did the D33 in 4:45 yesterday. My watch ran out of battery just before the end, but the last 4 miles were all sub 8 minutes and each were 10 seconds quicker than the previous mile.(22:49 for the last 3 miles logged - 30 - 32 inc.). Happy as a sand boy with that.


----------



## pubrunner (16 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Well Pubbers, all this running talk got me out this morning for a swiftish (for me at least) 5 miles!



Ha !

I read about your 5 mile run (felt guilty) & decided to do a very hilly 9.5 miles with the dog. Two days on and it still feels like I've done a marathon.

I've put my name down for the CChat Manchester to Llandudno ride. I'll only be doing half the ride (50 miles) and I need to make some kind of (token . ) effort to get fit. I can't see myself doing any cycling beforehand, so I'll have to try and get in some running miles.
I haven't done a 'swiftish' 5 miles for ages. If I tried, I'd probably struggle to get under 40 minutes, which I'd find rather depressing, by comparison with what I have done. I'll try and get in 3 runs this week and hopefully, 4 the week after, working up to 6 days a week of running.


----------



## Stephenite (19 Mar 2015)

I ran for 20 minutes non-stop yesterday.

I've been following a 5km running plan from Garmin. It's a 12 week program based on HR zones. I started early in January but, because of frequent niggling little injuries and the occasional short-lived loss of mojo, i have just completed week 4. Often repeating a workout two or three times before i nail it.

Back in January there is no way i could have run for so long. Not even if i was trying to make it for last orders with a tiger nipping at my heels. So i'm very pleased, even though i covered only 3km. Next session is the mysterious and sporty sounding 'intervals', no doubt aimed at improving pace.

My goals are: 5k in under 30min; 5k under 25min; run 10k; and more vaguely triathlon and fell running.


----------



## pubrunner (19 Mar 2015)

Stephenite said:


> I ran for 20 minutes non-stop yesterday.
> 
> I've been following a 5km running plan from Garmin. It's a 12 week program based on HR zones. I started early in January but, because of frequent niggling little injuries and the occasional short-lived loss of mojo, i have just completed week 4. Often repeating a workout two or three times before i nail it.
> 
> ...



Good for you, for what you have achieved so far ! I'm sure that you'll not only achieve your goals, but will soon be setting more ambitious targets.

The only advice that I can give, is to enjoy what you do.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Mar 2015)

Two good Club runs this week

*Tuesday; *saw me taking up station as one of the 'Lantern Rouge' runners, to encourage/cajole the back-markers

We ran the route shown here; http://gb.mapometer.com/running/route_4041648.html

It had been decided that the intermediates would go at their own pace, & go along Long Lane, to the Rustic Arms, & then turn along Station Road
Denise, & I went looked after them, taking a couple apiece.

Once we'd reached Lee Lane, it was decided that they would cut down it, turn left at the bottom & then turn round when they met the approaching intermediates 
If they got to the 'Triangle' (quite literally the green triangle, at the junction of Rigg Lane & Station Road, they'd turn round

Denise decided to take them down Lee Lane, so I had a chance to stretch the legs (which were now nicely 'warmed up'), & see if I could catch any of the intermediates strung out on Long Lane

I caught the first two, on the 's-bend', just after where it says Long Lane, another 2 at the junction with Station Road, 3 at the two-mile mark

Then came across Denise & group, by Westfield Grove (circa 2.3 mile)
Feeling good, I kept chasing, & managed to catch/pass all but about 3 of the (originally 24 strong bunch)

Then upon reaching the Club-house, turned round & went back to meet Denise & group, to encourage them back

Curiously, I'd ran in tights
It was the first time since about last April, & whilst the crotch (sorry!!) got a bit sweaty, I guess the legs worked better with the muscles being warmer than in shorts??

Note the Cycling club gilet






*Today;* A run in the opposite direction (27 starters, I think?)
Wakefield Road, for 20 minutes, then turn round, was the suggestion?
http://gb.mapometer.com/running/route_4041644.html 

A quite slow first 3/4 mile, working the way through the bunch & saying "Hello" to various people (9min/mile?)
Finally working to the front group, sharing the pace-making (& picking it up)
Then Simon came towards us, turned round & ran with us (he's a '19' minute ParkRunner!), so the challenge was to stop with him, & at least 'on his shoulder'
(managed it - just!)

We had straight turn-around at the 'Spread Eagle', then a quicker pace on the way back (seeing other groups still heading out, or passing them after their 20 minute turn-arounds)
I guess the Mapometer link above isn't 100% accurate, due to where we crossed roads & roundabouts, but it's a close enough figure

I stopped the watch at 35:12, upon reaching the club-house car-park, say...... 4.5 miles


A good 2 days, should set me up nicely for running to work tomorrow dinner-time


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Mar 2015)

Made a TERRIBLE mistake. Had a session, the first of several, with a personal trainer.

Glutes, hammies and core I said.
Glutes, hammies and core he nodded, and handed me at kettle bell.

That was Monday. I still have the worst DOMS in the last 20 years...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Mar 2015)

Stephenite said:


> I ran for 20 minutes non-stop yesterday.
> 
> Back in January there is no way i could have run for so long. Not even if i was trying to make it for last orders with a tiger nipping at my heels. So i'm very pleased, even though i covered only 3km. Next session is the mysterious and sporty sounding 'intervals', no doubt aimed at improving pace.


I still hate intervals, & hill-sprints, when we do them, I find an excuse to just run instead (ie; taking the intermediates out, to increase their distance/pace)






Stephenite said:


> My goals are: 5k in under 30min; 5k under 25min; run 10k; and more vaguely triathlon and fell running.


Fell-running!!

You're mad (so, join the club)


----------



## Stephenite (20 Mar 2015)

pubrunner said:


> The only advice that I can give, is to enjoy what you do.


I thoroughly enjoy it, thanks . It's just the nagging little problems i get often. First it's one leg/foot, that calms down, and then the other starts complaining. I suffer from sciatica and chronic plantar fasciitis, so i have to compensate for this. Anyway, that's enough complaining I just love getting out.


----------



## Stephenite (20 Mar 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Fell-running!!
> 
> You're mad (so, join the club)


 It's the only way to go. I have an aversion to tarmac due to it being a bit too hard for my poor aging feet.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Mar 2015)

Stephenite said:


> It's the only way to go. I have an aversion to tarmac due to it being a bit too hard for my poor aging feet.


I know the feeling, a good soft course is great!!





Is there an equivilant of our http://www.fellrunner.org.uk/ in Norway?


----------



## Monsieur Remings (20 Mar 2015)

A period of working a long way from home put paid to the initial idea of a springtime marathon, but I've had second thoughts and had a good winter of running (only the second). It'd be my first marathon either way.

I'm regularly running down to Cheddar and back on the Strawberry Line as I did last Saturday and the Sunday before...long trips but definitely getting faster and lovin' it. Ran 350 km since Xmas.

(Also, without tempting fate - touch wood - I seem to be generally hardening the F up. I don't seem to get the same knee trouble as I had and whilst the shin-splints seem ever present, I'm finding that 2 (maximum 3) runs a week works best. Any advice on shin-splints though would be warmly welcomed).


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Mar 2015)

Nostell '35' this morning, & it was a paced event

I had visions of holding onto the '22' man, but lost touch just after the first mile

Still, I managed _22nd_, & by my timing, _22:57_, so 31 seconds off last run


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Mar 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Nostell '35' this morning
> 
> I had visions of holding onto the '22' man, but lost touch just after the first mile
> 
> Still, I managed _22nd_, & by my timing, _22:57_, so 31 seconds off last run



Officially; *22nd/156 @ 22:59
*
Photos, from yesterday mornings event; *https://www.facebook.com/john.kees.3/media_set?set=a.771591709603004.1073741864.100002565476789&type=1*


----------



## Kevoffthetee (22 Mar 2015)

As the wife decided to go shopping with my SPD shoes in the back of the car I decided to go for a run. I was quite happy with 11.5km in just over an hour as I am not a regular runner.

Next time though I'll not be wearing a baselayer under my mizuno LS top and I nearly boiled myself


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Mar 2015)

Pacer weekend at parkrun. I volunteered for 29 mins. 18 PB's either side of me. A very worthwhile Saturday morning's effort. Being thanked by some of the elated PB-ers afterwards, especially those I egged on over the last 1km, was humbling.


----------



## SimonJKH (22 Mar 2015)

Well done GG. It's stories like that which make parkrun the phenomena it is


----------



## Garry A (22 Mar 2015)

Did my first parkrun yesterday in Falkirk. A respectable 31.15, not bad for a 42 yr old that couldn't run worth a damn in January. It was also the last run of the NHS couch to 5k programme. Mibbe an easy duathlon next.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Mar 2015)

Garry A said:


> Did my first parkrun yesterday in Falkirk. A respectable 31.15, not bad for a 42 yr old that couldn't run worth a damn in January. It was also the last run of the NHS couch to 5k programme. Mibbe an easy duathlon next.


10k first


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Mar 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Made a TERRIBLE mistake. Had a session, the first of several, with a personal trainer.
> 
> Glutes, hammies and core I said.
> Glutes, hammies and core he nodded, and handed me at kettle bell.
> ...


Hoping the second session, which I've just finished, doesn't leave me shuffling like an old man for three days like last week's.


----------



## LimeBurn (23 Mar 2015)

Garry A said:


> Did my first parkrun yesterday in Falkirk. A respectable 31.15, not bad for a 42 yr old that couldn't run worth a damn in January. It was also the last run of the NHS couch to 5k programme. Mibbe an easy duathlon next.


I've been doing this religiously and got up to where the runs increased to 25 minutes solid running and found the pain in my knees the day after prevented me from doing the next run so now I'm having to leave a few more days between each one - still enjoying it though as I'm a fat bloke who never thought he could run to save his life, and Lauras voice is quite soothing to listen to.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Mar 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Pacer weekend at parkrun. I volunteered for 29 mins. 18 PB's either side of me. A very worthwhile Saturday morning's effort. Being thanked by some of the elated PB-ers afterwards, especially those I egged on over the last 1km, was humbling.


I considered offering to be the '24' & taking it a bit easier, but at this stage in 'my comeback', I'm not sure I can hold a constant pace



Kevoffthetee said:


> As the wife decided to go shopping with my SPD shoes in the back of the car I decided to go for a run. I was quite happy with 11.5km in just over an hour as I am not a regular runner


That's still not to be sneezed at, I know quite a few who would be pleased with an hours 10K - they may do that, with the 'pressure' (adrenalin?) of something competative




Kevoffthetee said:


> Next time though I'll not be wearing a baselayer under my mizuno LS top and I nearly boiled myself


Yes, it's even more awkward to judge than on the bike


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Mar 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I considered offering to be the '24' & taking it a bit easier, but at this stage in 'my comeback', I'm not sure I can hold a constant pace


I was offered 25 by the run director who knows my capabilities. But I like 29. It's a piece of cake to run at and there's something about dragging them round under 30 minutes that means 29 & 30 gets the biggest gaggle of chasers at ours. Going under 30 seems to be a huge psychological barrier for many fun runners, especially the female ones. I was a bit naughty as I finished in 28:22, deliberately running about 5 secs per km faster than needed, no one complained, especially those who passed me in the last km and got PB's under 28:00!

And I do cheat. I set the pace using the virtual partner on my Garmin and then have two minute repeat alarms on it to remind me to look at the watch and slow down accordingly.

We had one huge laugh though. The 27 minute pacer, started behind me, blasted past, and overtook the 25-er inside the first 2km and tore the legs of some of his chasers in the process before slowing down. One of these is a parkrun nodding acquaintance and when I caught her walking I said "Nnnnnnnn, get running. I want you 100 yards in front of me by the triffid*" and off she went, casting a dark as daggers look at me over her shoulder. She PB'd at 28:01 and with her thinking her goal of anything beginning with 28 was gone; I got a huge hug, and a lovely message on Facebook.

*ugly metal sculpture which has had three locations within the town but keeps moving...


----------



## Monsieur Remings (23 Mar 2015)

33.2 km down the Strawberry Line to Cheddar yesterday and back and yep, the heat hurt. Made the mistake of opening the front door before I left and thinking, 'ah, wind, cold wind' and put on the base layer I'd been wearing in both January and February...not good but I survived. Came in 3h 09'.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Mar 2015)

Monsieur Remings said:


> 33.2 km down the Strawberry Line to Cheddar yesterday and back and yep, the heat hurt. Made the mistake of opening the front door before I left and thinking, 'ah, wind, cold wind' and put on the base layer I'd been wearing in both January and February...not good but I survived. Came in 3h 09'.


That looks more than a little windswept.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (23 Mar 2015)

Sorry, cheated, not my photo. That little section's some 2km from home.


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (25 Mar 2015)

I did the Loch Katrine Marathon on the weekend - beautiful course and friendly, relaxed event. They do a 10K and half marathon as well. I would recommend it to anyone for next year.


----------



## SimonJKH (25 Mar 2015)

Wow! I've walked around some of Loch Katrine - what a spectacular setting for a marathon. Well Jell!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (27 Mar 2015)

I've just signed up for the Milton Keynes marathon. Close to the in-laws and it's the other half's birthday that weekend so there's no better way for her to spend it than fixing recovery drinks and massaging me.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Mar 2015)

_Nostell '36'_

Felt terrible on the way there, was on the verge of either turning round & going home, or stopping the car to throw up

Still, nothing ventured, etc.....

A steady start, centre & finish
Not quite as quick as last week, at the moment, a self-timed _*23:08*_, & (I believe) _19th
_
Took the camera round, so may have broken '23', if I'd not been looking through the viewfinder & concentrated on running


It's the _Wakefield (Hospice) 10K_ in the morning, haven't entered though, as I didn't know what state my foot would be in (still not good)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Mar 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _Nostell '36'_
> Not quite as quick as last week, at the moment, a self-timed _*23:08*_, & (I believe) _19th_



19th/129 @ 23:10


----------



## Garry A (29 Mar 2015)

26.14 in yesterday's Falkirk parkrun. Five minutes of my first run last week. Happy with that :-)


----------



## SimonJKH (29 Mar 2015)

Garry A said:


> Happy with that :-)


I bet you are!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Mar 2015)

SimonJKH said:


> I bet you are!


I'm not with mine though


Here's a pic that was taken before the run, of Stella & myself
I worked with her, for a few years, before she left Pinderfields (before we moved into the new Hospital - in March 2010)

Plus myself, at the pacing event, last Saturday


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Mar 2015)

Boom! 23:03 and a new PB for Horsham parkrun on Saturday. 41 seconds faster than the previous PB and 11 seconds quicker than my goal time.




Really hope this was taken on the third lap not the first because by lap three I was hurtin' bad.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Mar 2015)

T'was the local Wakefield (Hospice) 10K road-race on Sunday

I didn't enter, as I knew I was working, but wasn't sure what shift at the time

1,700+ finishers, the biggest field in its 25 year history
The winning time, on a rolling, 'out & back' (with a dead-turn) course was _32:17 _(taken by Bingley Harrier)
Simon, one of our members was 5th, in 34:26

http://www.flamingphotography.co.uk/portfolio378470.html


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Mar 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> T'was the local Wakefield (Hospice) 10K road-race on Sunday
> 
> I didn't enter, as I knew I was working, but wasn't sure what shift at the time
> 
> ...


seems to be happening down here too - running appears to be booming!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Apr 2015)

User said:


> I'm always impressed by the amount of people I see running where I live specially the number of women, young, old and most not what you'd call in great shape, but good on them, I like nothing better than seeing someone jogging who isn't an natural athlete, it inspires me to keep running..


Handing out the finish tokens to the last third of the runners at parkrun is one of the most life-affirming things I've ever done. It makes me proud to be a part of the human race when I see people overcoming their own self-perceptions, doubts and the prejudices that others have too often poured into their heads.


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (5 Apr 2015)

This weekend was the Tom Scott Memorial 10 miler. It was a cracking day and won in under 50 minutes. I came in well down the field in 68 minutes but thoroughly enjoyed myself.
Sadly my gps watch is knackered so I can't retrieve my splits, but I know I went negative on the 2nd 5 so am pleased.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Apr 2015)

Fun Run League 10k Trail Race. Think it's a new 10k PB, waitin' on official times. And crikey it was hot!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Apr 2015)

Next Saturday I'm Tail Runner at Parkrun. Cos that way I can get the lovely Helen to come out and walk 5km with me


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Apr 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Just entered my Clubs half-marathon, online
> 
> It'll be my first (& shamefully, only) half, since 2009
> 
> ...



Well, it's this Sunday, & I'll be suffering, as I've had (what turned out to be) Athletes Foot for the past few weeks, so I've barely run much more than the trip home from work at a time
(last '10' was 1st March)

However, I'm not sure if I'm worried by my number given what happened to the bearer of the number in the Steve Earle song..........................




Unfortunately, I don't know the wearer of the other Steve Earle related race-number


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Apr 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Well, it's this Sunday, & I'll be suffering, as I've had (what turned out to be) Athletes Foot for the past few weeks, so I've barely run much more than the trip home from work at a time



Itch, flake, scratch, itch
Repeat ad nauseum


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Apr 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Well, it's this Sunday, & I'll be suffering, as I've had (what turned out to be) Athletes Foot for the past few weeks, so I've barely run much more than the trip home from work at a time
> (last '10' was 1st March)
> However, I'm not sure if I'm worried by my number given what happened to the bearer of the number in the Steve Earle song..........................




I suffered, but thankfully no _'I cut back, heard it crack'

_
Well....................

An interesting morning
Very windy on (the exposed) parts of the course, a threat of rain before the start (didn't though!)

Joanne took me, with the intention of driving to parts of the course, to take photos

First mile was a bit fast @_ 7:04_
Reached 2 miles in _15:42_

Joanne was parked up, just by the 3 miles, again I was ahead of schedule @ _21:47_

Reached the half-way point (Darrington 'lights') at _47:04 _- happy with that, given Wentbridge Cutting 

Started to blow slightly, after passing the 8 mile mark @ about _1.01:23_


Once we'd got back into Wentbridge, the thighs were feeling solid, & damned painful

Thus, it was a slow, lose as little time as possible, struggle back to the finish
I lost about 9 places over the last 5 miles, which hacked me off, but I wasn't in a position to do anything about it

The climb up SandyGate to the finish was tough, I did consider walking 


To my chagrin, I just missed out on my desired time, but didn't feel I could have pushed harder

_Too little training, & the state of my foot were the issues here._


Still, I guess I'm happy with; *92nd/347 @ 1.45:55*

That was based on starter-numbers, & in 'real-time', via live-screens, not finishers (I know 2 retired)

I went straight into the Hot-Tub, when I got home 


_Photos to follow 
_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Apr 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Still, I guess I'm happy with; *92nd/347 @ 1.45:55*
> 
> That was based on starter-numbers, & in 'real-time', via live-screens, not finishers (I know 2 retired)



The official results show; _92nd/291 @ 1.45:55 _

So, the preliminary figures were (presumably) based in the number of entries, not actual starters???

(Chip = 1.45:46)
http://www.whatsmytime.co.uk/index....42/2015-01-16-12-19-10/ackworth-half-marathon


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Apr 2015)

A few photos

Becky Winters
our first lady; _43rd @ 1.38:00_




10 mile mark & suffering (worrying about how much time I'm losing)




Crossing the line



Rose,, Tim, Angie & Gemma, at Wentbridge, on the 'back'



My friend Angela (Pontefract AC), who is a national duathlon champion _27th @ 1.32;13_



All pain. no gain, at Wentbridge




Terry Forrest, our first man home; _2nd @ 1.15;30_
.




Back home........ and, relax..


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Apr 2015)

After a week of barely no running, due to really tender (sore to touch!) backs of thighs, I went to the Pontefract ParkRun (#202) this morning - for a change

This was, however, in support of a friend/ex-collegue, who is trying to get fit again, so it was very much a run/walk/jog/wheeze/etc...... (no slight on her, she knows I love her, as the expression goes)

It was a very steady affair though, with the pair of us being the last to finish, letting her finish ahead of me; 249th & 250th
http://www.parkrun.org.uk/pontefract/results/weeklyresults/?runSeqNumber=202

I will admit to looking at my watch, to check how far round we'd got when my PB time passed


Olivia, happy to have finished


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (18 Apr 2015)

A lovely morning today. I went out for a 5-miler while my son was in the pool, and then stopped off at parkrun on the way home to do something with a bit more pace. Went round in 20:13 with a wava of just over 71. Then had a brew and a natter with my son in the cafe - all in all a very pleasant morning.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Apr 2015)

Stig-OT-Dump said:


> I went out for a 5-miler while my son was in the pool, and then stopped off at parkrun on the way home to do something with a bit more pace.
> Went round in 20:13 with a wava of just over 71.



I'd like to be fit enough -again- to get that kind of figure, but then again, I wonder how your local compares to my two, in terms of gradient profile?


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (19 Apr 2015)

Richard - I was at Pollok Park. it has about 90m of ascent. The official parkrun description is:
_The route ...is scenic, sheltered, and undulating, with generally wide paths. It is designed to be enjoyable, rather than for pure PB speed. _
Today I did the 3 Castles Duathlon (Ayr). The first 5k was in 20:12, then it was a 27k ride followed by another 5k (21:01 - both unofficial watch times). It was my first time on a bike since the Strathpuffer back in January, so a top half finish was very welcome.


----------



## SimonJKH (19 Apr 2015)

Bungay half marathon today. I was ill prepared for this - no long runs at all since the Cambridge half - and considering this was the Norfolk border there were quite a few up-y down-y bits to deal with. I would have cried off but the Mrs had entered the 10k so I had to go anyway, so I gave it a shot.
I struggled. It was really rough. Got a terrible stitch at about 15k and had to walk a couple of minutes, but a passing team-mate got me moving again. Got around in 1hr52, just about 3 seconds off my Cambridge time. Couldn't believe it!




Myself and the Mrs after all the puffing and panting. You can tell she pb'ed the 10k!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (19 Apr 2015)

Last of the long distance slowburners today in preparation for the big day, on May 4th, with a 40 km run down the Strawberry Line in just under 4 hours. It's all tapering down from now and having done 65 km this week, the training is at its peak. I think without the hydration backpack and the 705 feet of elevation gain on my normal route, the extra 2.2 km shouldn't be too much of a problem. But...need to be a bit faster for a sub-4.

*Advice Please:*
As we are all obviously cyclists as well I'd like to ask what people think. The marathon is on May 4th but at the moment I am also commuting 50 km per day to the school where I am on long-term supply. Now, I've never felt stronger than today after a week of commuting (250 km) and two mid-week runs when I got back from work but, if you were me, that last week - the week after next - would you consider not cycling some of the days as part of the tapering down process? I'm interested in people's thoughts as I have had very good advice from a PT (a very well known chap who trained Hannah England) that implied that cycling is good aerobic exercise alongside the more intense running but I'm one of those souls on a bike who tends not to hang about and despite taking it steady on a few of last week's commutes, I'm not sure even that is a good idea that last week. What you all reckon? Thanks in advance for any input. Oh and although my car is off the road I can get the train so there is an alternative...


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (20 Apr 2015)

Take the train.
You would have invested a massive amount into your training so why bother compromising it by continuing to commute? Plus if you were to have an unfortunate off you could jeopardise the whole lot without a big enough recovery window.
I once ran the Edinburgh marathon a week after doing the Etape Caledonia and really struggled after just mile 14. It was horrible. I also crashed on my commute in the week leading up to an "A" race and had to run with a load of skin missing on my right hip. I was lucky that it wasn't a lot worse.
Well, that's my tuppence worth


----------



## stephec (20 Apr 2015)

A bit of advice if you don't mind please?

I started running about six months ago and everything was going well until a couple of months ago.

I started with a pain in my knee that stopped me running, and I left alone until the pain finally disappeared.

Starting running again brought the pain back straight away, and this morning my doctor reckons he can feel the start of arthritis coming on.

Has anyone managed to keep going with this, or did you have to do as my doctor says and give up?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Apr 2015)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Last of the long distance slowburners today in preparation for the big day, on May 4th, with a 40 km run down the Strawberry Line in just under 4 hours. It's all tapering down from now and having done 65 km this week, the training is at its peak. I think without the hydration backpack and the 705 feet of elevation gain on my normal route, the extra 2.2 km shouldn't be too much of a problem. But...need to be a bit faster for a sub-4.
> 
> *Advice Please:*
> As we are all obviously cyclists as well I'd like to ask what people think. The marathon is on May 4th but at the moment I am also commuting 50 km per day to the school where I am on long-term supply. Now, I've never felt stronger than today after a week of commuting (250 km) and two mid-week runs when I got back from work but, if you were me, that last week - the week after next - would you consider not cycling some of the days as part of the tapering down process? I'm interested in people's thoughts as I have had very good advice from a PT (a very well known chap who trained Hannah England) that implied that cycling is good aerobic exercise alongside the more intense running but I'm one of those souls on a bike who tends not to hang about and despite taking it steady on a few of last week's commutes, I'm not sure even that is a good idea that last week. What you all reckon? Thanks in advance for any input. Oh and although my car is off the road I can get the train so there is an alternative...


Train it to from work. It's a taper. Cutting out the bike isn't going to do you any harm, keeping on it might, especially if you can't ride slow


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Apr 2015)

stephec said:


> A bit of advice if you don't mind please?
> 
> I started running about six months ago and everything was going well until a couple of months ago.
> 
> ...


Most GP's stock answer to anything relating to I do this sport and I have this pain is "stop it". Unless your medic is a specialist you could do worse than to get an opinion from another doctor or health professional who has a more enabling outlook. After all if you rock up at said doc and say "It hurts when I walk or stand up" you'd be unhappy with "stop it then" as a response,

I tend to ignore them and listen to my own body. I know what the usual level of "background noise" of pain from my worn and torn joints is. So long as the "noise" doesn't change I keep going. I'm lucky; two of the GP's in my practise are trathletes as was the registrar I saw when I cracked the condyle of my femur.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Apr 2015)

Friday night, there I am cooking a cauliflower cheese for a group of friends TLH & I meet with once a month. It's a Church thing and we've to feed nine people. Kitchen floor has vinyl tile, my shoes have leather soles (yes darling I should have taken them off). The boiling choux-fleur has to be al-dente, just so, and I lift the large cast iron Le Crueset pan from the hob and turn towards the sink so as to drain it. I take a step. A small fragment of cauliflower gets between floor and shoes and suddenly it's like my front foot is on roller skates. Down I go, doing the splits and desperately trying not to dump the scalding water over my legs, tummy and crotch. I end up in a sort of hyper-extended lunge whilst almost literally bending over backwards. The pain in my lower back as it went into spasm, took my breath away! But I didn't drop the dinner; slopped some water hither and thither. Was in pain during the meal and didn't sleep well. Ow! Ow! Ow!

Saturday comes. I've paid £20 quid, months back to enter a school's PTA fundraiser 10k because it means I can run it in bit of NT property not normally open to the public. "The Clandon Park 10k". Like an idiot I go. It takes 75 minutes to drive the 22 miles to the venue and my back is aching the whole time. TLH and I swap seats as soon as we arrive and I jog off to get my numbers whilst she parks the car. Only time for a five-minute-warm-up and off we all go. six odd km in and the runner two in front trips over a root and goes down hard, the following run falls over her and like a knob I try to hurdle of the pair. I make it but on landing POW! Back spasm and in two steps I'm on all fours. They pick themselves up, dust themselves off and run off. Not a word to me. Charming. I can only think of obscenities as I crank myself slowly back upright. Chuff this hurts. I shuffle forwards wincing with each step. The shuffle becomes a jog, the jog a trot and the trot after a few hundred metres becomes a run. Well what passes for a run when I'm doing 10k. And somewhere in the middle the pain stops. Leaving the woods I see the other two casualties on the other side of the field. "You are going down" I declare and I up the pace til the % max HR on my Garmin gets a little alarming. I dig in. I catch them. "You ok?" asks one as I pass. "Yer" is my grunted reply before I pass the second. "No thanks to you" I think.

I decide the last 3k will be run as an intervals session. Muller myself for 500m ease of for the next 500 then muller again. I overtake loads of other folk, and my back isn't hurting anymore and I give it some beans for the finish - which isn't easy as it involves running around bits of the campus though narrow gates and underpasses.

I finish. Gun time is 20 seconds slower than my trail 10k PB. Garmin/Strava says my time was around 40 seconds faster. And I haven't had a peep out of my back since I finished.


----------



## stephec (20 Apr 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Most GP's stock answer to anything relating to I do this sport and I have this pain is "stop it". Unless your medic is a specialist you could do worse than to get an opinion from another doctor or health professional who has a more enabling outlook. After all if you rock up at said doc and say "It hurts when I walk or stand up" you'd be unhappy with "stop it then" as a response,
> 
> I tend to ignore them and listen to my own body. I know what the usual level of "background noise" of pain from my worn and torn joints is. So long as the "noise" doesn't change I keep going. I'm lucky; two of the GP's in my practise are trathletes as was the registrar I saw when I cracked the condyle of my femur.


 
Thanks Greg, I was thinking about going for the second opinion.

One of the other doctors in the surgery seemed quite happy when I told him I'd damaged my shoulder in a cycling accident a few years ago, I might see if he's anymore sympathetic.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (20 Apr 2015)

Many thanks SOTDump and Greg, trained it today after yesterday's effort and will bike it the next few days and leave it next week totally.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (20 Apr 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Friday night, there I am cooking a cauliflower cheese for a group of friends TLH & I meet with once a month. It's a Church thing and we've to feed nine people. Kitchen floor has vinyl tile, my shoes have leather soles (yes darling I should have taken them off). The boiling choux-fleur has to be al-dente, just so, and I lift the large cast iron Le Crueset pan from the hob and turn towards the sink so as to drain it. I take a step. A small fragment of cauliflower gets between floor and shoes and suddenly it's like my front foot is on roller skates. Down I go, doing the splits and desperately trying not to dump the scalding water over my legs, tummy and crotch. I end up in a sort of hyper-extended lunge whilst almost literally bending over backwards. The pain in my lower back as it went into spasm, took my breath away! But I didn't drop the dinner; slopped some water hither and thither. Was in pain during the meal and didn't sleep well. Ow! Ow! Ow!
> 
> Saturday comes. I've paid £20 quid, months back to enter a school's PTA fundraiser 10k because it means I can run it in bit of NT property not normally open to the public. "The Clandon Park 10k". Like an idiot I go. It takes 75 minutes to drive the 22 miles to the venue and my back is aching the whole time. TLH and I swap seats as soon as we arrive and I jog off to get my numbers whilst she parks the car. Only time for a five-minute-warm-up and off we all go. six odd km in and the runner two in front trips over a root and goes down hard, the following run falls over her and like a knob I try to hurdle of the pair. I make it but on landing POW! Back spasm and in two steps I'm on all fours. They pick themselves up, dust themselves off and run off. Not a word to me. Charming. I can only think of obscenities as I crank myself slowly back upright. Chuff this hurts. I shuffle forwards wincing with each step. The shuffle becomes a jog, the jog a trot and the trot after a few hundred metres becomes a run. Well what passes for a run when I'm doing 10k. And somewhere in the middle the pain stops. Leaving the woods I see the other two casualties on the other side of the field. "You are going down" I declare and I up the pace til the % max HR on my Garmin gets a little alarming. I dig in. I catch them. "You ok?" asks one as I pass. "Yer" is my grunted reply before I pass the second. "No thanks to you" I think.
> 
> ...



Excellent stuff, how was the cauliflower cheese?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Apr 2015)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Excellent stuff, how was the cauliflower cheese?


We over-catered. So as it happens it was better as left-overs for lunch after the run on Saturday! Might have been the four rashers of bacon I had with it, that meat-free Fridays (good Catholic boy me) forbids thobut.


----------



## Doyleyburger (24 Apr 2015)

Hi, I'm new to running, but been road cycling for a couple of years now and decided to start running a fortnight ago purely to help contribute to my cycling. I wasn't sure how it would benefit me on the bike but I can most certainly feel the difference. A round the block run for me is 2.7 miles and tonight I completed it with personal records all round (strava). I throw in a couple of hills now and again when I feel up to it which takes it to 3.2 miles. Running makes me ache for days after so I know my legs are getting a good workout. It now feels weird when it's been a few days without aching. I feel that on the bike, I can now push through the pain barrier easier than I could before, and what with living in west wales I need that extra boost to get up these hills we have. I have joined the strava 10k challenge for April which I will attempt at some point this weekend. Will be keeping up with the running though, thats for sure


----------



## Doyleyburger (24 Apr 2015)

stephec said:


> A bit of advice if you don't mind please?
> 
> I started running about six months ago and everything was going well until a couple of months ago.
> 
> ...


Have you tried changing your running shoes. I know a few people that have had the odd niggle and a few pains. Experienced runners have suggested to find a shoe that supports better.....
Just a thought , hope your injury gets better


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Apr 2015)

Nostell Priory # 40 this morning

Didn't feel like going really, as (to continue all my leg/foot problems this year), I felt a 'pop' in my thigh, as I ran to work yesterday morning
it was okay walking round all day at work, sore the first couple of miles homeward bound, then, not too bad for the other half of the route

I just pottered round, nothing special, just overtook quite a few at the start, then held my place
Nothing special 'pace-wise', took 18th, at a (self-timed) _23:24
_
No official times yet


----------



## SimonJKH (25 Apr 2015)

Ipswich parkrun. Slightly miserable weather, and I kind of lost interest half way around when I realised our RD had waffled so long that my Garmin had timed out _just_ before the start. But official times give me a respectable (for me) 23:13, so I'm glad I stuck with it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Apr 2015)

Angmering Bluebell 10-miler y'day. 1:27:14, which, off a goal of 6 mins per km pace, was pretty darned satisfying. Even had time to stop and take some photo's.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (27 Apr 2015)

Nice work, Greg.


----------



## stephec (28 Apr 2015)

Doyleyburger said:


> Have you tried changing your running shoes. I know a few people that have had the odd niggle and a few pains. Experienced runners have suggested to find a shoe that supports better.....
> Just a thought , hope your injury gets better


 
Thanks DB, at the moment though it's starts to niggle even if I just walk for an hour.


----------



## SimonJKH (2 May 2015)

Not sure about parkrun today. I got around in 22:01, beating my 22:30 pb handily... but my Garmin says the route was only 4.9km this week which takes a little of the gloss off


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (2 May 2015)

Simon - it's a GPS,watch, not a tape measure. 2% accuracy would be good for that. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Doyleyburger (4 May 2015)

Can anyone please recommend a good running shoe ? My current trainers I use are about 6 months old and not ideal for running. I have been looking at Asics, Adidas, and Saucony. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 May 2015)

Doyleyburger said:


> Can anyone please recommend a good running shoe ? My current trainers I use are about 6 months old and not ideal for running. I have been looking at Asics, Adidas, and Saucony. Any help would be greatly appreciated



Not really, it's what your feet get on with, & what is available for you to try locally

(however, if you were talking about fell-running shoes, I'd say Inov-8, in a heartbeat.............)


----------



## Monsieur Remings (4 May 2015)

First marathon today - the Milton Keynes and reasonably happy with 4h '04 59s! Tough day with the heat but pleased to have finished!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 May 2015)

Recently got back into running by joining a local running club and i plan to start Park run in a couple of weeks.

My club meet several times a week for different levels and mileage but due to my unpredictable line of work i cannot always make the most appropriate meets for me.

I would love to get out there on my own but i am totally rubbish at pacing myself.I tend to start too fast and fade. Running with others is so much easier. 

Any tips from you seasoned lot ?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 May 2015)

Hmmmm. Currently on assignment in Stockholm and Copenhagen. Haven't had much time to train(run) as it involves pulling 12 hour days to meet a slightly insane deadline. Only run I managed this week involved getting lost in downtown Stockholm and discovering no data signal for the maps on my phone, and no glasses with which to read said maps even if there were giving directions.

Was determined to do parkrun today thobut. Pacer week and all and I didn't get around to volunteering. Woke up at 04:00 with a cracking sore throat. Grrrr.

Went over anyway. Previous PB is 23:03. Goal was 22:30. Set my watch and Virtual Partner. Found the 22 minute pacer and thought "keep him in sight and don't let the 23 min pacer pass you" stuck with him until started to slip after 3km, somehow kept my head and legs together and managed to find another gear for the last km, passing those who passed me in km 3 some off whom egged me on as a I passed them. Gave it some beans over the last 500km and thought I'd swoon or puke after the finish.

31st in 21:52

Chuffed.As.Nuts.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 May 2015)

Yesterday, I ran to Barbers, through the Woods & along the river (Calder) bank, a route I've run - quite literally - hundreds of times over the past 8 years

Mis-strided/stepped too far to a side at one point, caught my right toes under a root, & went sprawling full length on the hard-packed earth track (was the route of an old colliery railway, to the loading basin (where the wagons were trans-shipped in an interesting manner...)

Ended up sat in the undergrowth, wondering what the heck I'd done, both hand stinging & skinned knees
Was just about closer to go to the Barbers, than turn round & go home, so I went, dripping blood onto her floor.....

This morning the right hand was bruised, the right knee had been stuck to the sheets during the night & waking me up
Why did I make the decision to run in to work, leaving the house @ 04:35?

Received a large dose of 'no sympathy' off my Nursing collegues

To top it off, my left foot (the one that had Plantar Fasciitis & then, Athletes Foot) has several new cracks in the skin, that are quite sore

Why do I bother??

On arrival back home, from the barbers (yes, via the same route, in reverse)




After showering, etc, on arrival home today

Lovely cracks!


----------



## Ed Phelan (15 May 2015)

Jesus, hope you're OK, that's one hell of a skim!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 May 2015)

Ed Phelan said:


> Jesus, hope you're OK, that's one hell of a skim!



Thanks

Knee is scabbing over nicely, but sloughing off after a shower
The foot has had the past 3 nights wrapped in a plastic bag full of E45 - so it doesn't all just rub off onto the bed-sheets 
Seems to be improving (club-run last night, & slow/steady run to work today)

I'm not sure about a ParkRun, in the morning, though


----------



## Steady (18 May 2015)

Hey all, I keep my eye on this thread as I find everybodies races/events runs inspiring, even the bloody ones!

I've been "running" since around February this year but persistent 'niggly' hurts keep putting me in time out and it's beginning to get frustrating now, I've ran 5k once back in February (probably too early to have done that to be honest), and since I haven't ran enough to even get out of the 'run/walk' part yet and my max distance is 1 or 2 miles, admittedly mostly _one_.

I've been a runner before, used it to lose a fair bit of weight, when I started running about five years ago now I was 16-ish stone, on a five foot body and surprisingly had very little injuries until I'd gotten my weight down and was regularly running 5+ miles and then my IT band threw up complaints that I just ran through to be honest before I eventually stopped running, various reasons but I'm sure the drill is documented heavily - cue lots of weight back on.

I'm now back at the weight I was when I gave up running, no stranger to distance on feet though as I did the Wilmot Wander (32 mile walk) at the end of January which spurred me to get back into running, so I've now attempted since February to get back into running.

Though my old nemesis the IT band has returned (or perhaps it never went away) after a mile, after googling _a lot_ I've started doing lots of stretches to finally tackle the problem, they seem to be helping as I can almost reach two miles now before it kicks it, but making the IT band even a little bit better has seemed to flagged up hip area soreness on the same side after runs, not during.

I'm beginning to think I'll never get back comfortably into running  but I haven't given up yet, running a mile is better than running no miles.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 May 2015)

Long time, no post...

Back at the end of last year, I discovered I had a stress fracture in the arch of my right foot, and then later another in my left foot. And then my left knee ligaments, which have always been a problem since I used to play football, starting acting up again. 

Short version: I stopped running for 4 months. At first it was to rest and recover, but then my wife and son were away in Japan for two months and it was winter and I was a bit depressed, and it too me ages to get out of the not-running phase. 

I've been cycling as normal most of this time, but this weekend I finally got out for my first proper runs since December. a 6.5k and a slightly over-ambitious 14.5k. Anyway, my knee is still knackered and that's not ever going to change, but everything else felt fine. However, I've put on about 3kg in the last few months, and so I'm far from racing shape and most of my previous plans for this year (local race series, half-ironman and marathons) will have to be put on hold while I get fit again. So the rest of this year is going to be dedicated to that. And then I'll think about my goals for next year. 

Anyway, it's good to be getting out again.


----------



## DanZac (23 May 2015)

I know how you feel @Flying_Monkey i got knocked over in the week before this years planned marathon (looking at a respectable time too) landed on my left knee and that was the end of that game. Anyhow 7 weeks later and my knees just about holding up for a gentle mile and I seem to have knackerd a ligament in my right foot.
begining to think that maybe my bodys getting a bit old for the running game, but i really love it and cant wait to get back out there. Frustrated to say the least, the only thing keeping me sane is the bike!

@Steady I find the only thing that helps with IT band issues is the foam roller. Hurts like hell to start with but made a massive difference for me.


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (24 May 2015)

@Flying_Monkey - what symptoms made you suspect stress fractures?

Well, so far this year I have clocked up 789 miles of running. On Tuesday I am off to South Africa for the Comrades Marathon. This year is an "up" run and 87.8km. 
I'm just entering that phase of niggles, doubts about the suitability of my training completed, and stressing about shoe fit. And worrying about the weather forecast and heat. I don't know whether to set a goal time or just aim for completion. I am very concious that after spending all that money, a DNF will be hard to explain when I get home so I have to beat the 12hr cut-off.


----------



## User169 (26 May 2015)

Stig-OT-Dump said:


> @Flying_Monkey - what symptoms made you suspect stress fractures?
> 
> Well, so far this year I have clocked up 789 miles of running. On Tuesday I am off to South Africa for the Comrades Marathon. This year is an "up" run and 87.8km.
> I'm just entering that phase of niggles, doubts about the suitability of my training completed, and stressing about shoe fit. And worrying about the weather forecast and heat. I don't know whether to set a goal time or just aim for completion. I am very concious that after spending all that money, a DNF will be hard to explain when I get home so I have to beat the 12hr cut-off.



Wow - what an experience. Good luck!


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (26 May 2015)

thanks


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 May 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> To top it off, my left foot (the one that had Plantar Fasciitis & then, Athletes Foot) has several new cracks in the skin, that are quite sore
> 
> Why do I bother??



Why indeed?
The dry skin has practically disappeared now, after overnight applications of 'Flexitol Heel Balm' (& wrappage in plastic bag, covered by a sock)
There's still some cracks, but they don't feel sore

Now, though, I've got a hacking cough
I'm still running, just trying to ignore it, & ran to work ('XC') 4 out of 6 working days week before last (& a fairly decent road-run home @ 22:30, on Thursday)


Ran Nostell Priory ParkRun (#45) this morning, but had to almost force myself to go, I ended up coughing up lumps of green phlegm before the start - not good!!

I normally turn up in my Featherstone RC long-sleeve jersey, as I can hang it up, in the (fairly certain) knowledge, that there's not going to be another there (ie; no mix-ups afterwards)
That said, this morning, someone rode in wearing one............

He'd come to see his nephews(?) run, who it turned out are in my daughters year at School
This was after I'd mentioned that a female 'Feath' member sometimes ran too, when her name (a damned good Triathlete too!) was mentioned, he told me about her being their PE Tutor


I'll admit I considered pulling out, at the start of the 2nd lap, but plodded onwards, as I'd stated to a couple of friends/club-mates beforehand, that I'd be happy if I got under '25'.

I managed a self-timed (at the moment) _*29th @ 23:26*_

Now sat here, coughing, & debating if I feel like running to work for a 'late-turn', then home again


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 May 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Ran Nostell Priory ParkRun (#45) this morning
> I'll admit I considered pulling out, at the start of the 2nd lap, but plodded onwards, as I'd stated to a couple of friends/club-mates beforehand, that I'd be happy if I got under '25'.
> 
> I managed a self-timed (at the moment) *29th @ 23:26*


Officially* 29th/118 @ 23:30 *




Richard A Thackeray said:


> Now sat here, coughing, & debating if I feel like running to work for a 'late-turn', then home again


Stupidly, I did

The run in wasn't bad, but the breathing was terrible on the way home, struggling on the hills


----------



## Znook (31 May 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Officially* 29th/118 @ 23:30 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a go at my parkrun yesterday (it's now 00:03) and managed to get a PB out of it of 31:13 - totally knackered doing it. Just hoping the nasal surgery I've got scheduled for Friday will get my breathing sorted out once and for all. As it stands my HR ramps up to the max. with just this effort which just isn't on :-(


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 May 2015)

Znook said:


> I had a go at my parkrun yesterday (it's now 00:03) and managed to get a PB out of it of 31:13 - totally knackered doing it. Just hoping the nasal surgery I've got scheduled for Friday will get my breathing sorted out once and for all. As it stands my HR ramps up to the max. with just this effort which just isn't on :-(



I think, for me, it's more that I've picked up a minor chest infection from somewhere (work at a busy local Hospital, so lots of coughing patients everywhere)
Then again, it was quite warm & humid around here last night too.
Which didn't help much


----------



## Ian A (1 Jun 2015)

I did an olympic distance tri at the weekend and ran a 48.06 10k run (presuming the route was accurate) on a pretty flat run course. Not exactlya fast time but a tri 10k PB for me so happy with that after a good bike leg by my standards.


----------



## Ian A (1 Jun 2015)

Steady said:


> Hey all, I keep my eye on this thread as I find everybodies races/events runs inspiring, even the bloody ones!
> 
> I'm certainly not an expert been "running" since around February this year but persistent 'niggly' hurts keep putting me in time out and it's beginning to get frustrating now, I've ran 5k once back in February (probably too early to have done that to be honest), and since I haven't ran enough to even get out of the 'run/walk' part yet and my max distance is 1 or 2 miles, admittedly mostly _one_.
> 
> ...



I'm certainly not an expert either but have you had anyone look at your running technique? As for stretching I can recommend the kinetic revolution 30 day video series. I went to one of the workshops they run and it was a real eye opener for me. The weight side of things is down to food when your not training. Something I can sympathise with and I've struggle with a lot over the years.


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (4 Jun 2015)

Back at work after a 10:18 Comrades. Wow, that was tough. The temperature was apparently up to 34C.
It was a fantastic event, and I love the drama of finish cut-offs. The drama at the end of it was ace.


----------



## Cathryn (5 Jun 2015)

Stig-OT-Dump said:


> Back at work after a 10:18 Comrades. Wow, that was tough. The temperature was apparently up to 34C.
> It was a fantastic event, and I love the drama of finish cut-offs. The drama at the end of it was ace.


Congratulations, what a wonderful performance!! Comrades looks amazing!


----------



## Cathryn (5 Jun 2015)

Can I join the thread? I'm back into cycling (and cycle chat) after a 5 year absence, in which we moved to California and I got into running and then into trail running! I do half-marathons on both road and trails fairly regularly, and we have the most amazing trail systems here in the San Francisco Bay Area, we're really spoiled. 

I'm struggling with my running mojo at the moment. I've been studying since January so my running has dropped off a lot and so i've got slower and more unfit (even though i'm doing about 20-25 miles/week) and it's just disheartening. I think that's why I'm getting back into cycling. But I really love running and I want my mojo back!!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jun 2015)

Ran to, & back home, from work, on Friday 5th

The run in wasn't bad, but the breathing was terrible on the way home, struggling on the hills, with an inability to speak coherent sentances on arrival

If it had been the other way round, & the breathing jiggered on the run-in, I'd have seriously considered booking in, as a patient, measuring the Peak-Flow, & having a Nebuliser 
(plus, a large dose of 'no sympathy',from my wonderful Nurse collegues..................)



It was 'Nostell Priory #46' on Saturday 

This was a seriously 'last minute' decision, as it was 08;47, as I pulled into the car-park 
Didn't feel like it again, after , but SWMBO basically kicked me out the door to it! 

Plus, there a strong breeze on part of the course 


Still got a ; *27th/134 @ 23:36 *(almost 2 minutes away from PB) 

This weeks winner was a 'JM11-14' @ 17:56


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jun 2015)

Terry is one of our members (not sure if we're his '2nd Claim', or Cairngorm are?)

He does the same at local ParkRuns, & still generally wins, or battles for first, with Simon (Newton) another very fast guy

http://www.lochnessmarathon.com/201...d-of-terry-in-the-baxters-loch-ness-marathon/


----------



## Stephenite (12 Jun 2015)

I put the c25k training on hold at the end of March due to becoming a Pappa again. I've been out for a couple of jogs since then, and enjoyed them - that's what it's all about, isn't it 

Yesterday, though, I ran a Cooper test! There's a local council run initiative to help people become fit and healthy. I popped in for a nosy and ended up agreeing to meet up with a trainer once a week. Quite an informal affair.

I was knackered. Managed to clock up 2300m in the 12 minutes. Above average for my 47 years so I'm quite pleased. Now motivated to do 2400 and then 2500. Having a rest today and tomorrow I'll jump in somewhere on my c25k programme.


----------



## smutchin (13 Jun 2015)

I'm out of running at the moment due to knee knack so I volunteered as a scanner at parkrun today. Bloody hell! That was surprisingly stressful! We're only a small-ish parkrun, about 230 runners today, but one of the three barcode scanners went kaput early on so it was just two of us for most of the time. 

I have new found respect for those who give up their time to do the organisational stuff every week. 

I've volunteered to do the same again next week. Yikes!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jun 2015)

Good news was brought to me, on browsing the 'FRA' forum this morning

http://forum.fellrunner.org.uk/showthread.php?22445-Woodentops

And, towards the bottom of the page;
http://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/news...r-list-all-the-yorkshire-recipients-1-7307948

These are the recipients, they organise (& have done for YEARS)
http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=home

He could probably have shouted his acceptance (seen standing on the banking, with Alistair Brownlee)
I was one of the thronging crowd being shouted at that morning (spotted myself @ 3.26, with Mick; aka 'Mr Ben', in the bowler hat)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jun 2015)

No P'arkRun' at Nostell Priory today, as there was an event on 

Thus, I had to decide whether to go back to Pontefract RaceCourse, or be a 'tourist' at Wakefield Park (or Temple Newsam) 
I woke at 05:50, to a fine morning, but by 06:15, it was a rather wet, heavy drizzlely, morning, with visibility reduced by it to about 200 yards 

I went over to Pontefract, as it was far easier to get to 'Kendells Cycles' from there, after the delights of Thursday afternoons ride home 

I had bad start, standing too far back, talking to friends, & thus wasted energy moving forwards 
Crossed the line in *41st/232 @ 22:42*


----------



## Znook (21 Jun 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> <snip>
> I had bad start, standing too far back, talking to friends, & thus wasted energy moving forwards
> Crossed the line in *41st/232 @ 22:42*



22:42!

Blimey, I crossed the line in 36:09 :-( Mind you, I was pacing the 36:00 time slot as it was our monthly pacing day :-)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jun 2015)

Znook said:


> 22:42!
> 
> Blimey, I crossed the line in 36:09 :-( Mind you, I was pacing the 36:00 time slot as it was our monthly pacing day :-)


The important bit is, we all turn out & run

One of our girls, was dead chuffed to knock over 5 minutes off her PB, yesterday & finish in roughly '39', we were all very happy for her, having heard/read her news
It'll help her self-confidence no end

When I'm in the car, & heading home from that particular 'PR', I doff a metaphorical cap to the runners I still see on the course, down by the railway embankment
See map; http://www.parkrun.org.uk/pontefract/course/
http://www.parkrun.org.uk/pontefract/course/
They've still got a mile (or so) to the finish (& have to circle round the lake too)
I've crossed the line, grabbed my jacket, maybe had a chat, got up to the car, driven/queued out of the racecourse, & driven down towards the M62

I certainly have no qualms with any of them, they're working as hard, or perhaps even harder than me, & are out on the course longer
Equally, I look across at the finish, when the first 10 or so are crossing the line, & think why aren't I that quick (I've still got to loop the lake)

Saturdays 1st place, Terry, was @ 17:05, & his PB is 16:06!!!!! (he generally has a habit of starting at the back & running past every one)
This is Terry; http://www.lochnessmarathon.com/201...d-of-terry-in-the-baxters-loch-ness-marathon/

By The Way; my PB at Pontefract is 21:10


----------



## Garry A (21 Jun 2015)

Just signed up for the Great Scottish run half marathon in Glasgow. It'll be my first but I'm feeling confident about doing it.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jun 2015)

Tuesday 23rd will bring one of the fun races that a local('ish') club organises

We all get on a narrow-gauge train, & ride up to the other terminus station, & upon a whistle-blast, try to beat it back to the start (railway HQ)
http://www.kirkleeslightrailway.com/

I've run it before, & actually saw it at the intermediate station last year, but didn't beat it back, even at under 26 minutes' (was 9th, out of about 45 runners)

http://files.websitebuilder.prositehosting.co.uk/fasthosts16537/file/canyoubeatbadger2015.pdf

http://www.denbydaleac.co.uk/ (for some reason, they've disposed of the 'Travellers', & replaced it with 'AC')












Between 25th December & 31st, they also have another fun race, a 'Man v Bike'
It is, however, a converging/diverging course, with the runner covering 6 miles, & the riders about 10 miles

I've run it twice, & got into top 6 both times (2011, I bet all the bikes!)

http://www.kirkleeslightrailway.com/


Sorry, but both races are by invitation only


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jun 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Tuesday 23rd will bring one of the fun races that a local('ish') club organises
> 
> http://files.websitebuilder.prositehosting.co.uk/fasthosts16537/file/canyoubeatbadger2015.pdf]


Much to my regret, I didn't do it
Running home from work, on Monday evening, my foot started to feel like it did earlier in the year (when I lost a few weeks), & was sore most of Tuesday at work, to the point of limping in the early afternoon

So, rather than exacerbate it, I made the sad decision not to go, as of this moment, I have no idea if any of my club-mates went (think we had 11 there last year)


Plus, this may be in jeopardy on Saturday now? (t'was the scene of my first ever race, back in 2008)

http://www.darringtonvillagefield.org/5 mile run.html

http://gb.mapometer.com/running/route_4040825.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jun 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Plus, this may be in jeopardy on Saturday now? (t'was the scene of my first ever race, back in 2008)
> 
> http://www.darringtonvillagefield.org/5 mile run.html
> 
> http://gb.mapometer.com/running/route_4040825.html


Horribly humid & hot
Far too much so, for me, I suffered, especially between miles 2 & 3 (Wentbridge Cutting featured in this mile section; the northern side)

Over a minute slower than I was, when I last ran it, back in 2009
Self-timed _37:58_, & I'll be very surprised if I crept into the top 50 (190 on the start-sheet)

First mile @ 7:07 
2nd mile @ 14:18 
3rd mile @ 22:12 (part way up Cutting)


----------



## smutchin (27 Jun 2015)

Volunteered as 25min pacer at parkrun today. That should be an easy run for me but I found it bloody hard work - partly because I haven't run for nearly a month, partly because it was bloody hot this morning, but mostly I suspect because I'm badly out of shape. 

I'm hoping to do the Kent Coastal Marathon again in September. Right, training starts NOW - I really need to lose some weight and get fitter by then...


----------



## Cathryn (28 Jun 2015)

Had an amazing run this morning - ran up a local mountain (Mt Tamalpais just outside San Francisco) with some friends. 2,000 in 7 miles and back down. I wasn't fast but I was steady and I loved it!! Real endorphin buzz, today. And very achey knees from the run back down.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jun 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Horribly humid & hot
> Far too much so, for me, I suffered, especially between miles 2 & 3 (Wentbridge Cutting featured in this mile section; the northern side)
> 
> Over a minute slower than I was, when I last ran it, back in 2009
> Self-timed _37:58_, & I'll be very surprised if I crept into the top 50 (190 on the start-sheet)



Officially *47th/195 @ 37:58*

'Ackworth' took;
1st place; Simon Newton @ _28:40_
2nd place; Mark Mills @ _29:40_
1st Senior Lady; Bekki Winters _8th @ 32:22_



A few photos
Pat, Sarah, Sarah, Caroline & Collette


Less said, the better...........



Not quite a full group, we had 34 finishers (biggest club entry, barring the local SweatShop contingency)



Denise, one of our (injured) members
Co-incidentally, her maiden name was Marshall



The start, with a little cluster



Front-runners out on Carlton Road (500 yards out)



Main field, same location



'500 yards to go, same location as previous 2 images
It's a crossroads (straight over on way out, big loop, then right-turn on the 'back')



Suffering with 300 yards to go


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jul 2015)

Should be a far nicer run in to work today
Yesterday afternoon (left house @ 12;20) was horrendous, I was regretting it within the first 3/4 mile
I was definitely running at a much slower pace


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2015)

I found a gift voucher, for Up & Running, that I got for my birthday last year, whilst sorting out one of my cycling/running clothes drawers
I guess I'd forgotten about it

Called into the Wakefield branch this morning, hoping to buy another pair of Mizuno Wave-Harriers to replace my old pair (soles are still great, after 6 years, but the uppers are parting company from the soles)
Sadly, they've only got limited stock of those, & not my size

However, they did have some Salomens I could try (asking if I knew a certain runner, who is actually a member of my Club, who gets on very well with them)
They fit, felt okay, so "Yes, I'll have these" (despite really being an _*Inov8*_ man, for trail & fell-shoes)

Thus, with the voucher, & the fact that they were (presumably) last years colours(?), I paid a minuscule amount
If they last 6 months, or I don't get on with them, it'll be no real loss






Top = Inov8 'Roc-Lite 315' (torn toes, & worn out tread on heels)
Middle = Inov8 'MudClaw 330' (split, due to running to work when it was snowing, the brine created by salted roads, dried out the rand too much)
Bottom = Mizuno 'Wave Harriers' (sheer wear & tear, exacerbated by catching sides on rocks)




Regarding Inov8 shoes, I'm hoping to pick up a (bargain) pair of once-used, from a local runner this evening - so long as they fit okay
Not a bad day, if I get them; 2 pairs for far less than the price of one pair!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Regarding Inov8 shoes, I'm hoping to pick up a (bargain) pair of once-used, from a local runner this evening - so long as they fit okay
> Not a bad day, if I get them; 2 pairs for far less than the price of one pair!


Went over, & collected them, after helping out at the beginners group at Nostell Priory




They fit, seemingly almost as soft as slippers
I might try them running to work 'XC' on Wednesday morning


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jul 2015)

I ran the _'Jane Tomlinson 5K Canal Run'_ at Methley (between Leeds & Castleford) this evening
http://www.janetomlinsonappeal.com/our-events/2015/07/5k-canal-run-and-1-5miler/

I hadn't entered, so took the risk that it wasn't full, & by arriving early enough, I would get a number (350 maximum)

The course; http://www.mapmyrun.com/gb/swillington-eng/jane-tomlinson-5k-canal-run-route-3144155

We had various designated 'grids' at the start
Sub 19, Sun 22, Sub 24, Sub 28

I took '24'
It got a bit crowded on some of the footpaths alongside the river though, & I got a bit penned in at a couple of points, losing time

My self-time, was _22:33_ (I reckon I'll be about 75th)

Oh, & I forgot, it had 4metres of ascent (think that was the hump-backed bridge, over the Canal)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jul 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I ran the _'Jane Tomlinson 5K Canal Run'_ at Methley (between Leeds & Castleford) this evening
> http://www.janetomlinsonappeal.com/our-events/2015/07/5k-canal-run-and-1-5miler/
> 
> We had various designated 'grids' at the start
> ...


Officially *83rd/332 @ 22:36
*
Some Club photos;
Denise (240), Donna (336) Gail (342)




Sarah smiling




Pam (241) waving




Angela (Pontefract AC), a friend of mine, who is a National Duathlon Champion
(don't think she's defended her title yet?)



Before the start, but not a full complemant of runners



Not a good look, at the finish
(Lee had a much better start than me, but had kept stopping to walk for a few dozen yards)


----------



## Genau (9 Jul 2015)

I confess, I did not cycle to work today. I ran instead.

Well, I say ran but there was a bit of dawdling in parts, I was quite happy to stop when the pedestrian crossing lights were against me and the first kilometre was quite a bit faster than the sixth and final one. None of them were quick in an absolute sense but that six km of running (well, jogging \ walking \ trotting) had far more of an effect on me than the 16 km or 20 km rides to work.

I will be getting the tram tonight. Mustn't rush these things.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jul 2015)

A nice feature about how daft we all are (those of us who run in the mud)

https://www.tracksmith.com/the-fell...il&utm_term=0_cb7c11c76a-9b213f5ccb-257610489


----------



## smutchin (13 Jul 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A nice feature about how daft we all are (those of us who run in the mud)
> 
> https://www.tracksmith.com/the-fell...il&utm_term=0_cb7c11c76a-9b213f5ccb-257610489



That's my colleague Andy who wrote that. He has the same attitude to running as he has to cycling - likes it on the road, but likes it even more off road. He did an offroad marathon in Essex a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jul 2015)

Ran round 6 of the 'Trunce' on Monday evening
http://www.undeadmonkey.org.uk/trunce/2012/03/the-trunce-route/

Well, I say 'ran', as I took a novice round from the Club, who'd tried it once before, but got lost - I presume she'd lost sight of runners ahead, & had taken a wrong turning
(she did finish though, that time

It was a steady one for me, & a long way off my PB
I'm not sure if I upset her, as I told her, when we'd just had the 2nd (or 3) river crossing that my PB had already gone

Picture link below
https://www.flickr.com/photos/mossienetphotography/sets/72157655844101865
(the 'man in the river', is Craig, one of my Club-mates)


The river (Don) was fairly low this evening, but it can get high, as seen here, at the 2nd crossing


----------



## Ian A (22 Jul 2015)

Had a chance to give the local park run a try the second weekend of July. I had a good go at it and got round in a not great 23.06 (75/312) but it was a hot morning or some other excuse . Was completely done for at the finish but still ended up getting suckered into an uphill sprint to the finish with another guy who it turns out was as stubborn as I am. Just beat him after having to go outside other runners (he went inside) and had to fight to keep the contents of my stomach down at the end. I'd been told 5k is the devil's distance and now I can see why.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jul 2015)

Ian A said:


> I'd been told 5k is the devil's distance and now I can see why.



At a guess, it's because (psychologically?) it's short enough to lull you into thinking you can go flat-out, but then your legs 'start writing cheques' your cardio-vascular system can't cash!


----------



## Ian A (22 Jul 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> At a guess, it's because (psychologically?) it's short enough to lull you into thinking you can go flat-out, but then your legs 'start writing cheques' your cardio-vascular system can't cash!



Pretty much .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jul 2015)

Did anyone watch 'The Cycle Show' last night, after the evening T de F highlights on ITV4??

I was quite taken with last nights climb; Trooper Lane, at Halifax, as I've run (well ended up walking....) up it

We went from the very bottom to the top, then over onto Beacon Hill, & down the (wonderful) Magna Via (aka Dark Lane)
I can tell you, it probably hurts more trying to run up it, even if it's only about half-way round a 10 mile race 
The http://stainlandlions.com/Club_Races/2010/Bluebell.html


----------



## Legs (18 Aug 2015)

Doing my club's annual Summer Handicap race tonight, which inexplicably has grown from 4 miles to 4.5 miles. I was 2nd on scratch last year in 24:27, having gone off too fast and having my pace dip in the third mile. Haven't done much speed work recently but I might be able to scrape a sub-6:00/mi run tonight...


----------



## Legs (19 Aug 2015)

1st on scratch in 26:05 for 4.3 miles at 6:04/mi average. Started over-ambitiously and died a bit in the third (hillyish) mile again! The first runners off had a 16:45 head start on me, so I didn't stand much of a chance of winning on handicap - I think I came in 10th. https://www.strava.com/activities/372315356


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Aug 2015)

Cracking win!


----------



## Legs (19 Aug 2015)

Thanks Richard. I'm a bit annoyed with myself for starting too fast - I felt a bit sluggish on the drag up the A50 cyclepath and lost a bit of focus on the lap around Doveridge. I'm entered for the pan-flat Wilne 10k on 6 Sept and gunning for a sub-37. Mustn't.... start... too... fast!


----------



## Ollie W (19 Aug 2015)

Can't remember when I last posted here... I'm down to 31:43 best at Parkrun though, about 10 minutes better than my first one a year ago! Did the Southampton 10k earlier this year which was nice. Main problem now is stopping the lower leg pain.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Aug 2015)

Wish I could get anywhere near a '37' 10K, with my feet (& knees) as they are, I'll be happy to run a '22:30' ParkRun this coming Saturday

I should be racing on Monday evening too, down near Penistone, at the 'Trunce', as related further up this page
[URL="http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/any-runners-on-here.110181/post-3800340"]Trunce 6[URL="http://"]
This race (8th of a 9 race series) should be run at a better pace, as my novice ran race 7 (I missed, due to work), so shouldn't need sheparding round

I'll be ecstatic, if I can finish about '35:00' (my, 31:03, PB time is in no danger this season - sadly!)[/URL][/URL]


----------



## Cathryn (20 Aug 2015)

I'm struck down by IT Band issue. Not struck down exactly but limiting myself to 4 slow miles every couple of days at the moment until it goes away. I think it's caused by some ill fitting shoes. Any thoughts on how to speed up IT Band mending? I want to train hard!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2015)

Nostell ParkRun # 56 this AM

I almost missed it, as I was reading my _'Yorkshire Post'_ & didn't realise it was 08:25, & I'd not got ready

Bit of a mad-dash, found a parking place, & got there just they were walking to the start-line
I received the hand-clap, not for a late arrival, but it was my 50th


A slow, steady run, all the way, getting very humid already at that time

*21/129 @ 23:41*


Curiously, looking at the results, a name stood out;

14th place @ 22:38 Emily Freeman (Wakefield Harriers)

I thought knew that name (see pictures)

http://www.wakefield-harriers.co.uk/about/internationals.htm

http://www.thepowerof10.info/athletes/profile.aspx?athleteid=21169


----------



## Legs (24 Aug 2015)

Got out for a steady 11-miler on Saturday morning, but feeling pretty knadgered by the time I got home.


----------



## Legs (24 Aug 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I received the hand-clap, not for a late arrival, but it was my 50th


Many (belated) happy returns! Hope you had a great weekend.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Aug 2015)

Legs said:


> Many (belated) happy returns! Hope you had a great weekend.


ParkRun, not birthday (that's next month)

I did the first ever at Pontefract (& subsequently at Nostell Priory) then for various reasons, couldn't get there to run it, & didn't return to Pontefract until #76
Hence I've missed a heck of a lot, as evidenced here;
http://www.parkrun.org.uk/pontefract/results/athletehistory/?athleteNumber=141382 (Saturday was 220th event)

http://www.parkrun.org.uk/nostellpriory/results/athletehistory/?athleteNumber=141382 (#56)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Aug 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I should be racing on Monday evening too, down near Penistone, at the 'Trunce', as related further up this page
> [URL="https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/any-runners-on-here.110181/post-3800340"]Trunce 6[/URL]
> 
> 
> ...


[URL='http://[url=%22http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/any-runners-on-here.110181/page-103#post-3800340"]Any Runners On Here??[/URL]'][URL='http://[url=%22http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/any-runners-on-here.110181/page-103#post-3800340"]Any Runners On Here??[/URL]']

Estatic
Self-timed 34;25, wait for the officials

[/URL][/URL]


----------



## ChrisEyles (25 Aug 2015)

I used to be a keen-ish runner, but more or less stopped after moving back to the UK and getting a bike. Last week I went for my first run in two years - 4 miles along the SW coast path, with around 1,000 ft climbing. I was really pleased to find I kept up with my running partner without too much difficulty - though I did feel like I was going to die going up those steep cliffs! We're trying a different route tomorrow, with a lot less climbing. Planning on keeping it up at a low level, it's nice to mix things up a bit.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Aug 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Ecstatic



The amended official results say *69th/227 @34:26*
Given my present levels of fitness/ability to run fast, I'm fairly happy with that

Oh!, & a few pages from one of the regular photographers
If you're unlucky, you may spot me


https://www.flickr.com/photos/mossienetphotography/albums/72157657664993666


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Aug 2015)

The Nostell Priory ParkRun route (if it will play for you??)

https://www.facebook.com/newti1978/videos/10152973152756218/


----------



## Cathryn (27 Aug 2015)

ChrisEyles said:


> I used to be a keen-ish runner, but more or less stopped after moving back to the UK and getting a bike. Last week I went for my first run in two years - 4 miles along the SW coast path, with around 1,000 ft climbing. I was really pleased to find I kept up with my running partner without too much difficulty - though I did feel like I was going to die going up those steep cliffs! We're trying a different route tomorrow, with a lot less climbing. Planning on keeping it up at a low level, it's nice to mix things up a bit.



That sounds so nice...brutal but I bet it was pretty! Congrats on getting back into it!

I'm super happy as I ran 7 miles this morning with NO IT band pain at all! Such a relief. Now I need to work on my distance again...and some speed work. I'm as slow as a slug right now.


----------



## ChrisEyles (28 Aug 2015)

Went out again this week, heading East along the SW coast path this time from Branscombe to Beer. Five miles with 650ish ft ascent, and one of the nicest runs I've ever done  Out along the cliff tops and back through the windy up-and-downsy track through the undercliffs, all in beautiful sunshine - even saw a peregrine falcon shoot down from it's perch on a rock stack into the woods along the way. 







Thanks @Cathryn - I've enjoyed the last couple of weeks so much I think I *will* be getting back into it now, at least for a weekly 5-10km 

Though I must also admit the off-road element and steep climbs have been so much fun I'm tempted to try and hunt out a cheap mountain bike and hit some trails  Need to clear out some garage space before I can N+1 though!


----------



## Legs (1 Sep 2015)

Got out for a steady 16 miles on Saturday morning, taking my Eddington Number up to 15! A gentle bimble with the club tonight and then I'm resting up for the Wilne 10k.

Mrs Legs has been getting into running for fitness recently, and knocked out her first 6-miler on Sunday morning. It seems she's got the bug - having initially refused to borrow my Garmin Forerunner ("I don't want to know how slowly I'm going") she now uploads to Strava the moment she gets back into the house! She assiduously analyses trends in her running speed and even did a bit of segment-bashing the other day! I think she's also realising how much I enjoy my running and racing - she'll more readily let me out to the club runs (we've got a 2-year-old...) and even suggested "are you running the Ashbourne Half this year?" last night


----------



## Legs (2 Sep 2015)

Oh blimey, that was NOT a gentle bimble. Some of the fast guys in the club were out and my stubbornness/pride got the better of me. "Must not... slip... off the back..."


----------



## ChrisEyles (2 Sep 2015)

Went out again along the SW coast path, this time from Beer to Seaton and back, a fairly fast-paced (for me) four and a half miles. This time we ran mainly on roads/pavement, and the climbs were more long hauls/drags than short and sharp steps up the side of a cliff... I think I found it even harder! Already planning the route for next week's run though


----------



## Cathryn (2 Sep 2015)

Hit the trails in Pacifica today, just south of San Francisco. Even on a cloudy day, the ocean views were amazing...but 1300 ft elevation gain in 1.5 miles was a bit brutal! 

(How do I make my pics mid-size? They're either thumbnail or GINORMOUS!)


----------



## ChrisEyles (2 Sep 2015)

What a cracking climb - chapeau! And a lovely view from the top too


----------



## smutchin (3 Sep 2015)

Yay!






It's actually six months since I did my 100th parkrun (28th Feb, to be precise) but it's still very exciting to finally get my T-shirt.

The disappointing thing is that I've not done that many parkruns since then (last Saturday was my 113th). I've missed several weekends because I was cycling instead but have also missed quite a few due to general fecklessness. This partially explains my current poor fitness level - my local parkrun pb is 20.27 but I'm struggling to get under 25 minutes at the moment. Not good.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Sep 2015)

"Chapeau!"

Great news! 
A 'sub 21', I wish I could get back down to my PB levels, which is your local? (mine are Nostell Priory, & Pontefract, 21:10, set at Pontefract)


----------



## smutchin (3 Sep 2015)

My 'home' parkrun is Whitstable, which is a flattish course although quite exposed (it's along the coast) so can be wind affected.

My nearest parkrun is actually Canterbury, which is most definitely not a flat course. My PB there is something like 21.20 - was on a very good day when I set that. Whitstable is my 'home' because it was the only one in the area when I started doing them but we have several options locally now. I'm doing Margate this weekend which is another lovely coastal course along the clifftops - and very windy. PB there is similar to Canterbury but I won't be that quick this weekend.

My overall best parkrun time was set at Pegwell Bay nr Ramsgate - 20.07 - very flat course, albeit with a kissing gate halfway round. And somewhat under distance by my reckoning, so I don't count it.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Sep 2015)

Neither of mine are particularly flat

Pontefract is deemed a flat course, in Horse racing circles, due to the lack of jumps, but it's not a level course
There's a climb from the start, to the fishing lake, a slope away from it
A long steady descent to the bottom (north-west) corner, then a steady (if 'stepped') climb back

As evidenced here, looking back down towards the railway, 'Xscape', & jct 32/M62





Nostell Priory map & 'Run 1' entrants


----------



## Cathryn (3 Sep 2015)

My 5 year old son is running his first trail 5k on Saturday - we're so excited about it!!


----------



## Cathryn (6 Sep 2015)

The trail 5k went brilliantly. A fairly tough course - long (3.4m) and hilly, the female course record is 24 mins to give you an idea. My little man ran a really solid race with no complaining, finished in 45 mins and was good for 3rd in his age-group. He wants to run more trail races. 

Surprisingly, I got 3rd in my age-group too. Clearly the fast Old Girls didn't show up this morning.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Sep 2015)

Nostell #58 

*28th/154 @ 23:20* 

Did consider Thornes Park, when I woke up, but I *will* have to have a go at that one
I won't be able to fit it in before the Cyclo-Cross there, on Sunday 20th, as I'm working earlies the next 2 Saturdays


----------



## Legs (7 Sep 2015)

Dammit. Just started coming down with the 'lurgy that Mrs Legs and Legs Jr have had, and the disrupted nights finally caught up with me. Accordingly, the Wilne 10k didn't go very well. The best positive that I can draw from it is that it was still a respectable time (39:48) in spite of feeling like death-warmed-up and barely jogging around the second lap.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Sep 2015)

Horsham parkrun's first birthday last Saturday. It was advertised as a naked run, and boy it was a close race with it going down to 10ths of a second to determine who was nearest their prediction. (Not me, 27 seconds faster than I predicted). Y'man was there signing copies of the parkrun.

In less happy news I have done something to my left Achilles and can't get past 10 - 12km without a lot of discomfort and hobbling the next day. I suspect I simply overdid it, running wise, whilst on holiday last month and have picked up an overuse injury, that or the planar wart (yuck) on my right foot caused my gait to change so much my left leg is protesting. Living in a hotel for the last few months has done no favours to my waistline and avoir dupois and the project I'm on dominates my weekday working hours to such a degree it has impacted on my running (but I get to cycle to and from work).

The parkruns in Copenhagen are good fun thobut.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Sep 2015)

Tonights 18:15 run, brought the Clubs Autumn Handicap 


Circa 4.1 miles, mixed terrain; 
Playing fields, old railway lines, woodland, farmland, carriage-drives (from long-gone routes to country houses), footpaths, a STEEP hill (only one - thankfully), some road 

http://www.ackworthroadrunnersandac.co.uk/latest-news/4559038671 (see top left)
http://gb.mapometer.com/running/route_4158302.html 

All Club members have a target time, ranging from 
Terry Forrest @ 23:11 
Simon Newton @ 23:41 
Myself @ 31:25 

Down to Alison John-Baptiste @ 1.05:31 


Shoould be interesting, as I know the course, & reckon on where I can pass safely, & easily 
I didn't break mine, at the moment, by my (unofficial) reckoning, it was 31:26 (some of the 'faster time' runners finished behind me though)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Sep 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> All Club members have a target time, ranging from
> Terry Forrest @ 23:11
> Simon Newton @ 23:41
> Myself @ 31:25
> ...



My finishing time was officially *31:24*
17th/74 on the handicap times 

Only 18 of us got under our hypothesised time 
The winner knocked a brilliant 4.09 off her target of 49:00 


Mine, on actual run-times, *26th/74* (7.40min/mile) 

Best time was Simon Newton @ *23:41* (average pace; 5.46min/mile) 

Best lady; 4th overall; Becky Winters @ *26:37* (average page 6.30min/mile)


----------



## ChrisEyles (9 Sep 2015)

Went out along the SW coast path again this evening... this time we went up a real swine of a hill - I can't say we "ran" up it unfortunately - but other than that it was a gorgeous evening with lovely sea views along the way  I am rather getting back into this running business now I've discovered some good routes


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Sep 2015)

Twas the last Trunce of the year earlier this evening (9 rounds)

A very wet/misty Oxspring greeted us

And, some fancy dress entrants


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Sep 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Twas the last Trunce of the year earlier this evening (9 rounds)
> 
> A very wet/misty Oxspring greeted us
> 
> And, some fancy dress entrants


I had a slow start (don't seem to have anything other nowadays), but did manage to run(?!?) the hill right to the bottom of the 'quarry steps'

*54th/253 @ 34:38

*
Some of Steves (public access) FaceBook albums, aka 'MossyNet' (you may find me...)


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.528525850630898.1073741870.299954406821378&type=1

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.528518917298258.1073741869.299954406821378&type=3


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.528525850630898.1073741870.299954406821378&type=1


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Sep 2015)

With regard to the above albums. I had my very own Minion pace-maker on the 'back'


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Sep 2015)

Good for her

Hold your head up, & be proud!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-south-yorkshire-34277809


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Sep 2015)

Nostell Priory # 60 this morning

What I thought was a '25' minute run, was officially *21st/152 @ 23:07* (last attendance, #58, was 23:20)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Sep 2015)

First pain-free* parkrun, or run of any description really, since early August.

*not entirely pain free. But pain was in heart and lungs not left leg. HR data shows the loss of fitness with a 25 min 5k seeing me hit 164 bpm when I pushed it! Early summer I was running four minutes faster with a heart rate 12bpm slower.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Sep 2015)

Worked a (09:00 - 17:00) day-shift, so no ParkRun

However, I had to drop daughter off at School (as it was an open day, to try & tempt prospective parents into signing on the dotted line), and on the way through to work, I drove past Nostell Priory & saw a few cars heading in, even though it was only 08:20

Yes, oh the shame of it!!!
Driving to work


----------



## runner 5k (27 Sep 2015)

Injured runner here enjoying my training on the watt bike, great way of keeping in shape.


----------



## Legs (1 Oct 2015)

Won my first running race since about 1990 last night, on the track at Burton-upon-Trent. Only 16 competitors, one mile. I did the typical cyclist thing of sitting second in line before sprinting to the front in the last 150m.  I clocked 5:14, which is okay but I think I could sneak under 5 with a bit more experience at the distance, and if I didn't run so conservatively.

I nearly fell at the start of the last lap, though, when my foot brushed the rail at the inside of the lane and I stumbled and landed awkwardly on my right foot. I've got a little sprain and an living on Ibuprofen today.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Oct 2015)

Nostell #62


Slow start, at the back, didn't even move for a couple of seconds

Had a chat to a few people whilst running round, before picking up the pace (ever so) slightly, for a slow & steady;

*24th/118 @ 23:53*


----------



## Legs (8 Oct 2015)

Just noticed that Weybourne, where my wife has organised a "siblings' getaway" with her sisters and their partners at the end of the month, is a stone's throw from Sheringham Parkrun . Have to stay sober on the Friday night.... and shake off this cold in the meantime...


----------



## Garry A (8 Oct 2015)

Managed 1hr 50mins 2 sec on the Great Scottish Run on Sunday. My first half marathon.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Oct 2015)

Great stuff!!


----------



## Stephenite (9 Oct 2015)

On a whim (or was it a dare?) I've signed up to a 10k tomorrow! I have a cold, it's a hilly route and I haven't done any training. I go out for a jog/walk once a week on average and do about 5k. So why have I signed up? Anyone? I suppose I'll find out by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Oct 2015)

After a late finish @ work, then an early morning picking daughter up, from an overnight charity event at 06:00, I'm not feeling like ParkRunning this morning, but I suppose I ought to get sorted & show my face
(then another late-turn to do, this afternoon)

Then, all being well, _if_ I feel okay in the morning, I should be heading up to Haworth, for, the 'Withins'
http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=withins&subtopic=home

7 miles of glorious Pennine scenery & peat-bogs

Race route here; https://plus.google.com/photos/110439573756197443848/albums/5800214895924027761?banner=pwa

The only 'fly in the ointment' is...... another late-turn tomorrow

Hmm??
Race-start @ 11:30
Circa 1.00 - 1.05 run time

Drive from Haworth, via Denholme, Queensbury, Wibsey, M62, back to Wakefield for a 14:00 start 
Could be tight?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Oct 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> After a late finish @ work, then an early morning picking daughter up, from an overnight charity event at 06:00, I'm not feeling like ParkRunning this morning, but I suppose I ought to get sorted & show my face
> (then another late-turn to do, this afternoon)


Didn't ParkRun, instead I nipped to pick up more bar-tape for the new Gran Fondo
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ribble-hf83.186353/ (page 2)


----------



## Stephenite (10 Oct 2015)

Stephenite said:


> On a whim (or was it a dare?) I've signed up to a 10k tomorrow! I have a cold, it's a hilly route and I haven't done any training. I go out for a jog/walk once a week on average and do about 5k. So why have I signed up? Anyone? I suppose I'll find out by tomorrow afternoon.


What a buzz! Loved it. Hard work, but loved it. Furthest i've run in 30 years ish. This was my first organised event, and I thought the fellow runners and crowds gave me an extra kick. Very happy with my time - 1 hour 5 min. Disaster struck early on - I forgot my Forerunner! But I soon got over my disappointment. I wore the Vivosmart at least.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Oct 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Then, all being well, _if_ I feel okay in the morning, I should be heading up to Haworth, for, the 'Withins'
> http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=withins&subtopic=home
> 
> 7 miles of glorious Pennine scenery & peat-bogs
> ...



I went with the decision to_ 'run the race, not for a place'_, but did far better than I expected, despite a very back of the pack start (with only about 20 behind me)

I've run it in 2010, 2011, 2012, 2013 & 2014,

*Past results *
2010; 160/345 @ 59:33 
2011; 176/323 @ 1.01:09 
2012; 136/302 @ 1.01:32 
2013; 178/261 @ 1.03:57 
2014; 133rd/255 @ 59:22


It wasn't as wet as previous years, but still above knee peat in places 

Did okay, I guess, but lost time due to having to queue/walk on some narrow, uphill sections. 
Managed, provisionally at the moment;*186/313 @ 1.01:12* 

Photo-links when images uploaded

Picked up dinner on the way back, in Clayton Heights - just down the road from Queensbury (Fish, Chips, Mushy Peas. And, another Fish!), took them to work, as I'd arranged a later start
Sat in the staff-room stuffing my face, still in race kit, with crusty legs


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Oct 2015)

I'm to be found in Mick Fryers & Chris Jones photos

http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=home&subtopic=morephotos&photoyear=2015


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Oct 2015)

Crossing Bronte Bridge, during '_Withins'
_
https://www.flickr.com/photos/vfr750j/22083727626/in/album-72157659724028502/lightbox
_
_
The complete album; https://www.flickr.com/photos/vfr750j/albums/72157659724028502/page1


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Oct 2015)

Stayed in cph this weekend. Did my parkrun #46 on Saturday. Ran round slowly with a charming female tourist from Bournemouth by way of Cambridge and had a whale of a time.

Today suddenly got the urge to do some sightseeing (My gig may be ending this month) and was going to take my bike but I suddenly got the urge to go for a long slow run instead. Saw all the main sites of downtown cph, plus the little mermaid and the northern tollbooth. Took a turn around the ramparts of the citadel and then turned for 'home'.

Plan was 10k turned out to be 15k as I hadn't included the distance around the inner and outer ramparts.

Oh yeah; run in shorts in October here and you will be the subject of many lingering looks from women of a certain age! Seems I brightened a few days up.

I hereby declare myself over my tendonitis. Shame I'm a stone heavier than I was when I came out here in April.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Oct 2015)

Now here's the thing. They say 25% of the Danish population run regularly. The stat said twice a week minimum. And they certainly seem to support a healthy number of running shops in cph.

Y'day I went to Magasin (du Nord) the cph department store in the city centre, and, as you do, I wandered around the running department for a bit. Then I noticed. 90% of the stuff there was aimed at women! There were three small rails for men "Male Running" x 2 and "Male Training" x 1 and about 30 rails of women's running gear. Umpteen shelves of women's running shoes and only one stack of men's. And then it occurred, when I see blokes out running, most of the time they are running with a female partner. (The guys do this weird aggressive "you lookin' at my bird?" thing when coming the other wayy, and will swap sides to put themselves between the woman and the oncoming Gregry - perhaps I fit the description of a typical Danish axe murderer - but they soon discover my beaming smile at other runners "don't let them see the pain" is bestowed regardless of gender). And solo female runners in this part of town seem to outnumber the male ones about 10 to 1. Perhaps the blokes are all down the gym at fitness.dk?


----------



## SWSteve (21 Oct 2015)

Went for a run earlier this evening. I've been trying to start again moving into winter as those cold, wet, windy miles in the dark aren't quite as tempting as the summer evening rides... 

So, a couple of weeks back into running regularly and I made it to 10K! I'm really happy as this is something I didn't think I would achieve before Christmas. I don't mean to be all humble brag, but I'm really happy with this.


----------



## ChrisEyles (23 Oct 2015)

Managed to get out yesterday for my first run in over a month after knackering my knee in a mountain biking off. Did a lovely 4 miles or so through the woods along a river valley up from the coast and back, I was very pleased to find it was less strain on the knee than cycling currently is. I did find I was much less willing to dash down the loose flinty slopes than I normally am though, the thought of coming down again on the same joint is not a happy one. 

My running partner is moving away soon so I'm going to have to work hard not to revert to my preferred pootling speed over the winter, or to take a break to "admire the view" at the top of the cliffs!


----------



## Stephenite (24 Oct 2015)

Good taste in bicycles judging by your sig
@ChrisEyles


----------



## ChrisEyles (25 Oct 2015)

Thanks @Stephenite! Here are two of my favourites, one for fast Saturday morning rides and another for pootling around the countryside: 




TBH I am more of a cyclist than I am runner (I certainly don't own that many pairs of running shoes!) but I've been really enjoying my off-road running along the SW coast path since I picked it up again a few months ago. Certainly doesn't make me any faster on a bike but I do feel generally a bit fitter for mixing it up a bit.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Oct 2015)

a parkrun in cph for me y'day. many of the usual suspects, my sparing partners, were missing. goal was get round unhurt under 25:00 without looking at my watch to pace it, so running by feel. 24:42 says the email and nothing hurts so it is a win-win. my best time on that course is sub-22 and that seems as far away as the moon at the moment. slowly slowly catchee monkee.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Oct 2015)

Nostell Priory #66 this morning, for me

My MoJo is wearing away, as it felt like a real chore

A slow/steady *39th/197 @ 24:12*

Plenty of Halloween-ers there, may add pictures later, when I've seen some


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Oct 2015)

parkrun this morning. Probably my last in cph. I was proper chocked halfway round thinking I likely won't do it again. Head was all over the shop.

Gets me one run near my goal of 50 by my 55th birthday so all good.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Oct 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Gets me one run near my goal of 50 by my 55th birthday so all good.


This was my 54th, & my 50th birthday was last week

*If* I'd kept going to them, instead of leaving a big gap, I'm not sure how many I could have done by now (even allowing for my working a lot of weekends), as I ran the first ever at Pontefract (plus the precurser, where the route was being run, just to approve it)
This mornings was Pontefracts 230th!

24 runs at Nostell, with the biggest gap being between 15th & 28th runs http://www.parkrun.org.uk/nostellpriory/results/athletehistory/?athleteNumber=141382
30 runs at Pontefract, 1st run, then didn't go back until '76'! (then a gap from '94' till, '120') http://www.parkrun.org.uk/pontefract/results/athletehistory/?athleteNumber=141382


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Oct 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Plenty of Halloween-ers there, may add pictures later, when I've seen some



A few of todays photographs can be found here................ https://www.flickr.com/groups/nostellpriory-parkrun/pool/


----------



## Legs (2 Nov 2015)

WOOT WOOT!

http://www.parkrun.org.uk/sheringham/results/weeklyresults/?runSeqNumber=154
http://www.strava.com/activities/423506902

That is a pretty tough course - nearly all off-road, muddy and slippery with fallen leaves... and uphill for the last mile. First first place :-)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Nov 2015)

I'm weekend off, so I'm thinking about this event on Saturday
http://www.todharriers.co.uk/shepherds-skyline-fell-race/

I've wanted to run their _'Stoodley Pike Fell-Race'_ for a few years, but it's a travelling nightmare to get to for me
M62, from jct 32 to jct 24 (at 'rush-hour'/'drive-time')
Elland bypass (aka 'autobahn') > Copley, Sowerby Bridge > the valley road, through Luddenden Foot > Mytholm (near foot of Cragg Vale)
Hebden Bridge > Todmorden

Doing it on a weekend might not be too bad, but trying to get there, in good time, for the 'Stoodley' would be grim!


Failing, running the _'Shepards_', it's _Ilkley CC Cyclo-Cross_ on Sunday
I could do that instead
But....... £6.00 (fell-race) against, £14.00 (CX)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Nov 2015)

Warning 'Waffling On' Alert


Didn't get to the above event at Todmorden, as other (family) matters happened

Managed to run the Nostell ParkRun
The numbers were quite depleted, mainly due to the heavy rain, in the hour leading up to the start, and it was also a round of the 'Ackworth' Grand Prix series (my Club, but I'm not 'GP'-ing)
http://www.ackworthroadrunnersandac.co.uk/grand-prix-2015/4580591185
*17th/97 @ 24:01 *(poor turnout, when that bad time gets me a top-20)


*Plus; *
Quite miffed that I missed out on an 'Auld Lang Syne' entry
http://www.woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=als&subtopic=home
I've run it in 2012, 2013
I had an entry, but missed it last year due to injury, so had intended making up for it this year

*Therefore ...................*
It'll be these 3 as the remaining races of the year (barring ParkRuns)
*1. *_'Harriers v Cyclists' _
Exactly same 6 mile route for runners & riders - certain sections favour either group
http://www.bingleyharriers.co.uk/events/harriers-vs-cyclists/
I rode it in 2007 & 2008
Ran in; 2009, 2010, 2011 (DNF, due to collecting a branch in an eye), 2013 & 2014
Damned good fun, trying to beat the 'CX' racers & MTB-ers
Seen here, ins 2nd picture, talking to Ron Roberts ('Wakefield CC'), Paul Milson ('Calder Clarion') & Darrell Bradbury ('Norton Wheelers', but running this time, for 'Dark Peak Fell-Runners')
https://www.flickr.com/photos/hanglebads/sets/72157637737214764
(bottom of page, '94', in Bingley Harriers vest; Phil Thackray; dad of Richard & Robert, the ex GB CX squad/Pace Research riders)

*

2. *_'Stoop'_ 
I've not run this one before, but have covered most of the (5 mile) course
http://www.woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=stoop&subtopic=home (check out the photo-tour, on the race page, might be a different matter, if we get early snow!)


*3.*_ 'Man v Bike'_
Denby Dale Travellers AC
Usually twixt Christmas & New Years Day
Circa 10 miles for the riders, about 6 for the runners
The routes converge/diverge, but same start/finish
Free entry, just bring Mince Pies & an unwanted present, as a raffle prize

No date/time details for this years event


----------



## Legs (10 Nov 2015)

D'oh! Tried running the (epic) 15 mile Roaches Fell Race on Sunday but bust a muscle in my left calf at the top of the first climb, 2.5 miles in. I could virtually hear it going TWANG! and there was no way I could carry on. After limping back to the HQ, I just about managed to drive home afterwards - I really needed to psych myself up for the pain to put the clutch in...

I think I'll be walking like Herr Flick of the Gestapo for a while, yet.

Don't have any plans for any more races in the foreseeable future - maybe a Christmas parkrun?


----------



## Venod (10 Nov 2015)

I am short of inspiration to start running again, I did a 6 mile run a few weeks back and my ankle swelled up and had a sore achilles as well as aching legs, the aching legs were expected because I havn't run since about march, the achilles was a bit more worrying, I did run in some fell shoes perhaps a more cushioned shoe would be advisable untill I get a few miles in. I found some old results from 34 years ago, don't know if the distance is accurate but it was my finest hour (well 16 min 16 sec) I was 20th.

In front of me Martin Weeks (Fell Runner of the year) behind me Bill Fielding (Over 50 Fell Runner of the year) also in front of me B Grant & Colin Todd who I think still run the fells.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Nov 2015)

I used a wiggle discount to score a pair of cheap Inox-8 Mudclaw 300 after last week's slip, slidin' awa-ay parkrun.

After hearing the ghastly news from Paris last night and then hearing the awful death toll when I put the radio on this morning I didn't feel like going for a run in the rain... but I went, because I knew folk had given up their Saturday morning to lay on another parkrun for the likes of me, and I had a goal (or two).

Whilst it was drier this week, and in deference to the studded sole, I stayed off the tarmac as much as possible, the new shoes made a big difference on the muddy stretches.

Goal one; get round sub-26. Slow by my standards, even by my winter standards, especially kilometre three, but I've not been running mid-week the last few weeks - head not in the right space because of work/home issues, and it was faster than last week.

Goal two; get round unhurt and clock up my 50th parkrun - my goal was 50 before I'm 55, early next month. Did it.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Nov 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I used a wiggle discount to score a pair of cheap Inox-8 Mudclaw 300 after last week's slip, slidin' awa-ay parkrun.
> 
> Whilst it was drier this week, and in deference to the studded sole, I stayed off the tarmac as much as possible, the new shoes made a big difference on the muddy stretches


Yes, they do wear out rapidly on tarmac, but will tend to 'flatten' first, if you look the sole is slightly convex, as did my first pair of Mud-Claw 330

You'll also notice the difference, when it snows, for road-running!

I recently got a pair of X-Talon 212, & those are almost equal to the MC, perhaps even better on a route like the 'Withins', where you're on (Yorkshire) 'flag-stones', as they seem to no skate around as much
Very light, & minimal cushioning






My 'fell' collection (amended, some gone, but replaced - such as the X-Talon added)




Top = More Miles 'Cheviots' (tread like a tractor tyre, but I find them a bit stiff for racing)
Middle = Roc-Lite 315 (x 2 pair). Oroc 340 (tungsten studded, for ice) Nike road shoes sneaking in (now just 'slippers')
Bottom = Mud-Claw 333, MudClaw 330, Mizuno Wave Harrier (very good, for what they are, but binned, as uppers split too much to keep using, after 5 years!!)


----------



## campagman (14 Nov 2015)

I'm looking for some minimalist type shoes. Could you please recommend a pair that would suit mainly trail running but could also be used occasionally on road, thanks?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Nov 2015)

campagman said:


> I'm looking for some minimalist type shoes. Could you please recommend a pair that would suit mainly trail running but could also be used occasionally on road, thanks?


I'd say, look on the Inov-8 website


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Nov 2015)

campagman said:


> I'm looking for some minimalist type shoes. Could you please recommend a pair that would suit mainly trail running but could also be used occasionally on road, thanks?


Keep an eye on TKMaxx. They keep getting minimalist Brooks shoes in.


----------



## SWSteve (16 Nov 2015)

Hi,

Haven't posted on here in a while...

A couple of developments in my running career, I've signed up to a half marathon in March (Bath Half), and completed my first park run on Saturday.

Park run was ace, I've never ran in a group before, I managed to get round in 22:23 which I was extremely surprised and happy with, and it gives me something to chase next week as I know I could go faster...

The Half Marathon is somewhat scary, so to aid my training I'm thinking I need a sports watch that can tell me how far I've gone, otherwise training will be very hard to measure... What do you people use, or can you direct me to a good running forum where I can pester others in the know.

All this fell running sounds good, and the posts from Howies on Instagram make me want to off running along cliff edges, so I may convert in the future...

Steve


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Nov 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Hi,
> 
> Haven't posted on here in a while...
> 
> ...


Google DC Rainmaker the source of info on running watches.

I use a Garmin Forerunner and Strava (and Veloviewer). Very useful for logging stuff.

Nice time for parkrun btw (and note, it is one word no capital - some get very funny about it and it appears I'm one!)


----------



## SWSteve (16 Nov 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Google DC Rainmaker the source of info on running watches.
> 
> I use a Garmin Forerunner and Strava (and Veloviewer). Very useful for logging stuff.
> 
> Nice time for parkrun btw (and note, it is one word no capital - some get very funny about it and it appears I'm one!)



My tablet isn't a fan of parkrun so I'll have to add it to the dictionary, the route is 2.5k uphill, and then 2.5k downhill,


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Nov 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> My tablet isn't a fan of parkrun so I'll have to add it to the dictionary, the route is 2.5k uphill, and then 2.5k downhill,


In that case it is an even better time!


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Nov 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Hi,
> 
> Haven't posted on here in a while...
> 
> ...


That looked hilly for a parkrun Steve so I am sure you will better your time, which is already bloomin good!

Forerunner 15 is quite a decent watch if you're not looking for anything too fancy. It's enough to record time, distance, average, etc and can be used with a heart rate monitor too.


----------



## SWSteve (17 Nov 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> That looked hilly for a parkrun Steve so I am sure you will better your time, which is already bloomin good!
> 
> Forerunner 15 is quite a decent watch if you're not looking for anything too fancy. It's enough to record time, distance, average, etc and can be used with a heart rate monitor too.




Thanks Mo, I was, and still am, very happy with my time at the run. I'll keep trying with it across the winter, as it was a great experience. 

Thanks, I've been looking at the options from Garmin, as I really like my 500 for the bike, but the cost comparison for competitors with the same features is a tough call to make.


----------



## stephec (21 Nov 2015)

Finally got myself upto running for half an hour non stop, so I did my first ever parkrun this morning.

33:01, peed me off a bit as when I looked at my watch with half a mile to go I got a wriggle on to try and go under 33:00.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Nov 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Therefore ...................*
> It'll be these 3 as the remaining races of the year (barring ParkRuns)
> *1. *_'Harriers v Cyclists' _
> Exactly same 6 mile route for runners & riders - certain sections favour either group
> ...



Could be quite an interesting race, rather cold/wet
'Kit' requirement has been announced on Bingley Harriers website
_Quick note to all *runners* for Saturday, the minimum kit, given the current forecast, will be a *WINDPROOF TOP, HAT & GLOVES*. 
Below is the current forecast from the Met Office with “feels like” temperatures of between -3 and -2 degrees! This requirement is subject to change if the forecast changes_


This doesn't have to be worn, just carried in case of injury, so you can don it, or someone can put it on you, or if you have to wait with another competitor

I know it says 'runners', that's because it's a FRA event, & the CX/MTB entrants are beholden to their own rulings, if any invoked?
However, given that John Rawnsley ('Mr Three Peaks CX') is involved, he'll have views




stephec said:


> Finally got myself upto running for half an hour non stop, so I did my first ever parkrun this morning.
> 33:01, peed me off a bit as when I looked at my watch with half a mile to go I got a wriggle on to try and go under 33:00.


Now you've got a target, & know the effort involved, you'll knock time off it next week

'H v C' was the reason I didn't ParkRun this morning, as I tried PR-ing as a warm-up, for the 2013 event & posted my slowest (original course - route amended in 2014) time


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Nov 2015)

stephec said:


> Finally got myself upto running for half an hour non stop, so I did my first ever parkrun this morning.
> 
> 33:01, peed me off a bit as when I looked at my watch with half a mile to go I got a wriggle on to try and go under 33:00.


Well done. As I said in another post, if we get a bad winter I think I will stick to walking and jogging rather than risk the bike. At least you get a heat up and don't suffer from frozen fingers and toes like on the bike.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Nov 2015)

first parkrun of winter in very cold, extremely windy, pretty wet, and excellently muddy Horsham.

I <3 parkrun


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Nov 2015)

stephec said:


> Finally got myself upto running for half an hour non stop, so I did my first ever parkrun this morning.
> 
> 33:01, peed me off a bit as when I looked at my watch with half a mile to go I got a wriggle on to try and go under 33:00.


You can shave 1 sec off every 400m just by running 5km three times a week, and you'll get under 30 in no time. But don't push yourself, go too far and too fast and you'll get injured.

I ruined August - October not heeding that advice


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Nov 2015)

[QUOTE 4017097, member: 76"]Back to Parkrun next week, had a bit of an achilles issue recently so I have been sticking with orienteering. Back to running properly a couple of times a week, I do enjoy running.[/QUOTE]
I'd enjoy running a lot more if I hadn't put on over a stone in the last four months and lost a lot of fitness along the way.  Five minutes slower over 5km than I was in the spring.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Nov 2015)

Shamefacedly. I'll admit I didn't go to the 'H v C'

My heart wasn't in it, despite it being one of my favourite races

Now I know, when I look at the results (& photos), I'll be regretting it, & looking at names to figure out the position I might have got


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Nov 2015)

Sometimes DNS is better than a DNF.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Nov 2015)

I've only ever had one 'DNF' in a (running) race, & it was, curiously enough, at this race, back in 2011


----------



## SWSteve (22 Nov 2015)

Half marathon training plan starts tomorrow. Can't wait to get going


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Nov 2015)

Looks like it was a bit moister than I expected, would have been fun!!!

Two sets in Daves albums

http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=home&subtopic=morephotos&photoyear=2015


----------



## 3narf (29 Nov 2015)

I'm getting back into running!

The first couple of times felt unnatural (even though I've been seriously running since age 14 and only packed it in about 2012) but it's now starting to feel good again.

With running I can switch off in a way I can't when cycling, especially in Cirencester deer park.


----------



## SWSteve (4 Dec 2015)

Parkrun tomorrow morning. Then off to do some Christmas shopping. Guess which I'm looking forward to...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Dec 2015)

Lovely parkrun on our new winter course. Mudclaws are amazing shoes and quite a buzz to wear my 50 Club shirt for the first time.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Dec 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Mudclaws are amazing shoes



Correct!!
Absolutely brilliant for fell-running

(2012 'Auld Lang Syne')




And 'XC'
2012/2013 PECO XC series @ Lawnswood College (Leeds)





They do, however, wear like crazy on tarmac
Despite their great ability in snow, the rands don't like the brine created when the salt/slush liquid is there)





I am, however, starting to prefer my recently acquired 'X-Talon 212' even more (also Inov-8)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Dec 2015)

Muddier than ever. Slower than ever. Just as much fun as ever. parkrun rocks!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Dec 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Muddier than ever. Slower than ever. Just as much fun as ever. parkrun rocks!



Glad you enjoyed it, I was working (05:30 - 14:00), but ran there & back, to make up for it
I should have gone to this yesterday, but I'd knocked my knee on a trolley at work, & it was a bit sore when I got up, so missed out, & just had a ride instead

Which was a great pity, as it's the only one of Eileen & Daves races I've not run before (have a look at the photo-tour link)
http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=stoop&subtopic=home


Hopefully, if it feels okay, I'll be running this next Sunday
I very much doubt a 'top 5' place will be my result, as it has been in the past
*Details; *http://files.websitebuilder.prosite...7/file/denbydaletravellersrunnervbike2015.pdf (runners = 6 miles/riders = 9 miles)
*Route;* http://files.websitebuilder.prositehosting.co.uk/fasthosts16537/file/runnervbikeinstruction2015.pdf
*Map;* http://files.websitebuilder.prositehosting.co.uk/fasthosts16537/file/runnervbikemap2015model1.pdf (red = runners, green = bikes)


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Dec 2015)

11.5km trail run yesterday, was good to be out running again. Knees a bit crunchy this morning though


----------



## Stephenite (21 Dec 2015)

Has this been mentioned before? Paul Sinton-Hewitt - parkrun founder in the Grauniad http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...n-this-country-is-the-best-thing-in-the-world

You're a lucky lot in the UK having parkrun.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Dec 2015)

Stephenite said:


> Has this been mentioned before? Paul Sinton-Hewitt - parkrun founder in the Grauniad http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...n-this-country-is-the-best-thing-in-the-world
> 
> You're a lucky lot in the UK having parkrun.


They have parkrun in Copenhagen, three of 'em.

But none in Sweden. Though there is Park Running in Stockholm, same sort of thing but not part of parkrun.


----------



## Stephenite (21 Dec 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> They have parkrun in Copenhagen, three of 'em.
> 
> But none in Sweden. Though there is Park Running in Stockholm, same sort of thing but not part of parkrun.


There is a meetup in Oslo on wednesday evenings called Treningscamp. I was out for a run one evening in Vigelands Park (popular runners park) and noticed a loose bunch of huffers-and-puffers. I looked them up online and they appear a friendly bunch. I hope to join in in the new year. Not parkrun though.

Edit: That'll be Frogner Park. Not Vigelands Park, even though it's full of his sculptures


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Dec 2015)

Stephenite said:


> There is a meetup in Oslo on wednesday evenings called Treningscamp. I was out for a run one evening in Vigelands Park (popular runners park) and noticed a loose bunch of huffers-and-puffers. I looked them up online and they appear a friendly bunch. I hope to join in in the new year. Not parkrun though.


I'm an ex-officio member of a running club in Stockholm; as friendly a bunch of "huffers-and-puffers" as you'll find.


----------



## SWSteve (3 Jan 2016)

What do people eat/consume when out on long (60+ minute) runs? 

I can get to ~50 minutes then my pace slides. Today I was really crashing when on a 90 minute run, and stupidly didn't think to take anything with me. 

So, what do you use? I have a couple of Gels I will be taking out next week, but after that I will be sans gel. Cliff Bars have a peanut option (yum) but they are pretty pricey... And I'm not even sure if they should be consumed whilst out...


----------



## smutchin (3 Jan 2016)

If I'm running for 90 minutes somewhere I don't have easy access to food and drink, I wear my camelbak (filled with plain water) and carry a couple of gels. I generally don't carry solid food as I find it hard to eat on the move, but gels are easy.

Torq gels are good and are a bit cheaper than Clif.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Jan 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> What do people eat/consume when out on long (60+ minute) runs?
> 
> I can get to ~50 minutes then my pace slides. Today I was really crashing when on a 90 minute run, and stupidly didn't think to take anything with me.
> 
> So, what do you use? I have a couple of Gels I will be taking out next week, but after that I will be sans gel. Cliff Bars have a peanut option (yum) but they are pretty pricey... And I'm not even sure if they should be consumed whilst out...


When I was running a-half-mara-once-or-twice-a-month I ate nothing, and drank only water, when running and my pace was pretty constant throughout. When "racing" I'd take whatever cake or stuff provided at the feed stations and drink water at the water stations, as well as carrying my own water too - so I could drink when I want. But then I actually stop at the water stations, cos I'm odd like that.

What sort of level of intensity are we talking about here? How many miles have you got in your legs? What's your weekly mileage? Your pace sliding could be caused by all sorts of things....

and the answer anyway is real food. Throw the gels in the bin unless you are an elite performer. Others will disagree but life is too short to eat gel.


----------



## SWSteve (3 Jan 2016)

The 'weekly mileage' is odd, Garmins training plan all revolved around Distance. I would say I'm running about 45km a week, but the pace is good until around the hour.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jan 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> The 'weekly mileage' is odd, Garmins training plan all revolved around Distance. I would say I'm running about 45km a week, but the pace is good until around the hour.


Have you tried running for the first hour at an easier/slower pace, and then seeing the effect, if any, on the after an hour miles?


----------



## smutchin (4 Jan 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> and the answer anyway is real food. Throw the gels in the bin unless you are an elite performer. Others will disagree but life is too short to eat gel.



I would agree with that for cycling but I find it hard to eat real food while running. Gels are also easier to carry.


----------



## Mark Walker (4 Jan 2016)

Hi , regarding food on long runs, check out Tim Noakes MD " Lore of running".
You should , with a varied mixed diet have enough available energy stored in you body to last for runs/races of 90 mins.
I must say that the hype around energy drinks and gels has been a triumph of marketing , there is no need for the amount energy products that cyclist/ runners are consuming.
The problems associated with "been unable to go the distance " more often than not is down to sufficient training and pacing not to lack of nutrition.
I have run and raced for 30 years, training upwards of 110 - 120 miles a week and never once "bonked".
My advise to any athlete would be to get your overall diet right , and train enough for the distance you are cycling/running /racing.
regards
Mark


----------



## smutchin (4 Jan 2016)

Mark Walker said:


> You should , with a varied mixed diet have enough available energy stored in you body to last for runs/races of 90 mins.



Cripes! Even when I was at my peak of fitness a couple of years ago, I don't think I could have run for 90 minutes on stored energy. 

Having said that, it's not often I run for that long very often, so I expect you're right that it's down to insufficient training. I bow to the superior knowledge of those with more experience than me.



> I must say that the hype around energy drinks and gels has been a triumph of marketing , there is no need for the amount energy products that cyclist/ runners are consuming.



Again, I would agree that they're overused but they do have their place. I certainly wouldn't advocate using gels at the same rate that pro cyclists get through them. For a 90 minute run, I would carry two but only plan to use one - the second for emergency use.



> My advise to any athlete would be to get your overall diet right , and train enough for the distance you are cycling/running /racing.



Can't argue with that. Building up to longer distances gradually is the best way for your body to become acclimatised to them. I've certainly made the mistake before of trying to up my distance too much too soon.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jan 2016)

Minus eight on my run tonight. Didn't fall over whixh, given every surface is packed snow and ice, was a surprise. Central Stockholm (Normalm and Kungsholmen) is visually stunning at night.


----------



## Stephenite (6 Jan 2016)

A slow-paced jog around the local lake today. First time out since before the festive period. 4.5km, -11C and beautifully sunny


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Jan 2016)

Beautiful

-13 for the walk home tonight


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Jan 2016)

smutchin said:


> Cripes! Even when I was at my peak of fitness a couple of years ago, I don't think I could have run for 90 minutes on stored energy.



(for the benefit of others who stumble onto this thread.

Depends on the intensity of effort on the run. At my current level of fatness I can do 90 - 120 minutes an even steady pace in HR zone 2/"easy" but I can't even manage a 90 minute run at threshold!

e.g. I guarantee you can walk for two hours without needing to eat.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Jan 2016)

Went for a run in daylight on Friday afternoon, crisp snow everywhere, through one waterside park the snow was virgin. Forgot the path on one side of Kungsholmen (big island in Stockholm) isn't flat. Fell on my arris to the amusement of some dog walkers. No parkruns in Sweden *sad face*

Sunday I plodded around six islands in the city. More thought and about another 3km would have bagged me ten islands in total. Snow covered paths and road shoes made for stately progress and it snowed all the time I was out. Some cracking climbs from water level up to the motorway flyover linking some of the islands, though running alongside traffic on the E2 (on the adjacent cyclepath) ain't all that. Lack of familiarity with some of the places I ran through made for some route finding challenges and I was glad of google maps on the phone.

Helgeandsholmen
Stadholmen
Södermalm
Stora Essingen
Lilla Essingen
Kungsholmen

But these Stockholmers love their running. No bad weather only bad clothes.


----------



## Stephenite (11 Jan 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> No bad weather only bad clothes.


That's right  I've been looking at some Swix cross-country ski jackets today. Not sure if they are ultimately suitable for running but they are very, very nice indeed. And I have a birthday coming up.

Have you looked for Strava/Garmin segments to follow in around Stockholm?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Jan 2016)

Stephenite said:


> Have you looked for Strava/Garmin segments to follow in around Stockholm?


Some people are so cynical that they actually go out trying to bag segments. Or so I'm told. Good job all the flat ones are just a decent warm up run away... 

Not that I will give it any beans whilst there is snow on the ground.

What is equally interesting is where segments ought to be but aren't. The local runners musn't be big on climbs!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Feb 2016)

What's everyone else up to running wise?

8.5km in -16 up in Kiruna, started snowing so I cut it short as I couldn't really see where I was going. My first ever whiteout.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Feb 2016)

Stephenite said:


> That's right  I've been looking at some Swix cross-country ski jackets today. Not sure if they are ultimately suitable for running but they are very, very nice indeed. And I have a birthday coming up.
> 
> Have you looked for Strava/Garmin segments to follow in around Stockholm?


I managed to get a Sub4 l/s base layer and a matching Sub4 breathable windshell off the interwebs. Very please.

There don't seem to be any segments in Kiruna. Can't think why!


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Feb 2016)

Boom!

Feeling really really pleased with myself after dreading an 8 mile tempo run this morning, but completed it on target pace, and pushed to near my PB on 6.5 miles.

Good lord, I need to stretch now though - I can barely walk


----------



## Stephenite (8 Feb 2016)

Blummin' deppa! Came down with a serious attack of plantar fasciitis following that sunny winter jog I posted last month. I was wearing my trail-running shoes which aren't particularly cushioned on hard icy ground, and hadn't been out for nearly a month before that. Combination of which was too much for my PF-prone feet. I felt some pain in my left heel but carried on and it went away. Later that night it became painful and I couldn't put any weight on it at all. I borrowed the neighbour's crutches for a couple of days. Now, a month on, it's getting better - but no running yet though. Stretching and icing (with a half-litre pop bottle) are doing the trick. I think I'm going to have to do preventative stretching and, perhaps, muscle-building/strengthening. What do you guys think?


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Feb 2016)

I can't advise, but I have great sympathy! Get well soon.


----------



## Kingy (9 Feb 2016)

I ride weekdays then fell run weekends (or at least one day). I live in Glossop so have loads local and tend to do 10 'ish' miles over Bleaklow (usually pass the B-29 Superfortress Wreckage at Higher Shelfstones on the way up or down) or Lantern Pike / Hayfield.


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Feb 2016)

Enjoyed the Tunbridge Wells Half Marathon today, finished in 02:04:32 










Highly recommend it, but not if you're trying to set a PB.


----------



## Ian A (24 Feb 2016)

Second track session in around five months last night. Missed loads of training with an ill daughter who is now better. Damn that was hard. Missing all speed work and putting on weight with the health problems at home no time to train or make proper food was a double whammy! Falling off the back of the group I used to run in but using them as a target rather than dropping to a slower group. I have been doing some longer runs in the evening to keep the endurance up but no stamina for the speed work. Started off slow and got slower . Time to work hard a rebuild .

On the plus side the kids who weren't ill have started doing junior parkrun so I've been volunteering where they run. Win win.


----------



## Ian A (24 Feb 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> What do people eat/consume when out on long (60+ minute) runs?
> 
> I can get to ~50 minutes then my pace slides. Today I was really crashing when on a 90 minute run, and stupidly didn't think to take anything with me.
> 
> So, what do you use? I have a couple of Gels I will be taking out next week, but after that I will be sans gel. Cliff Bars have a peanut option (yum) but they are pretty pricey... And I'm not even sure if they should be consumed whilst out...



If I need anything then watery gels but for 60-90 minutes nothing if it's easy pace. More than that and I'll do a loop near my house and leave a bottle in the yard behind something. Worse case a watery gel like an isogel sits well in my stomach but I'll carry one for insurance rather than using it. It comes down to training and some of it is psychological as well. I've done a hilly 14 mile race with no aid stations so took a small water bottle in my belt and was given a jelly baby by a supporter on route which was a nice surprise. A coupe of the top ten finishers I know did it on nothing, but they were out for much less time than me .


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Feb 2016)

Ian A said:


> If I need anything then watery gels but for 60-90 minutes nothing if it's easy pace. More than that and I'll do a loop near my house and leave a bottle in the yard behind something. Worse case a watery gel like an isogel sit well but Ill carry one for insurance rather than using it. It comes down to training and some of it is psychological as well. I've done a hilly 14 mile race no aid stations so took a small water bottle in my belt and was given a jelly baby by a supporter on route which was a nice surprise. A coupe of the top ten finishers I know did it on nothing, but they were out for much less time than me .



IMHO crashing at 50 minutes just means you went too fast for your fitness - you've got enough glycogen in your muscles for at least 90 minutes if you're well nourished.

I'm not sure of the efficacy of runs longer than 90 minutes. I can't recall where it's advocated, but cost/benefit of hammering the kness for a long time will start to over balance.

Your pro runners do a lot of mileage but split it up within a day.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Feb 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Warning 'Waffling On' Alert
> 
> 
> Didn't get to the above event at Todmorden, as other (family) matters happened
> ...



That was my last ParkRun; 7th November @ _'Nostell #67'_ (& last competitive event!)

Until this morning
I made the effort this morning*, & went over 

It seemed odd showing up, & know that I felt like I'd not make the distance, or maybe even be last

Yes!, I know I wouldn't be, & that even with my self-imposed time of 'sub 26:00', there'd be plenty behind me

I started well back, but some instinct got the better of me, so I kept setting my eyes on certain runners (from my Club) & catching them, then passing them, & on to the next target


To my surprise, & I guess delight, I lasted the pace, & was only passed by 2 others during the 3 miles
I picked up the *'31*' tag, & have a self-recorded _24:08_



Todays was the 83rd run, I think, as results aren't on the ParkRun website as I type


A couple of (injured) members were out with cameras, so there may be evidence to follow?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> To my surprise, & I guess delight, I lasted the pace, & was only passed by 2 others during the 3 miles
> I picked up the *'31*' tag, & have a self-recorded _24:08_
> 
> A couple of (injured) members were out with cameras, so there may be evidence to follow?



Officially _31st/172 @ 24:12 _(29th male)

Photographs are in evidence. Oh dear!!




Kingy said:


> I ride weekdays then fell run weekends (or at least one day). I live in Glossop so have loads local and tend to do 10 'ish' miles over Bleaklow (usually pass the B-29 Superfortress Wreckage at Higher Shelfstones on the way up or down) or Lantern Pike / Hayfield.


Not too far away to head over for the Trunces, when they start again in April


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Feb 2016)

Finally managed to officially bag the last of the three parkruns they have in Copenhagen yesterday. Have been feeling rough all week, head cold, and sleeping badly but I was awake anyway so though wth? On with gear, downed two espressos and some water and jogged the three km from hotel to Faelledparken in freezing fog. Found the parkrun, met a couple of English tourists one of whom was doing his first ever parkrun, listened to the Danish briefing, and the much shorter English briefing "follow the others" and then we were off.

Halfway through first lap of three, whilst on the shoulder of the neophyte Brit, I undid the zip of my long sleeve jersey and my Garmin watch fell off. Of course I had to stop to pick it up, and run slowly whilst putting it back on. By which time Mr Brit had disappeared into the thick fog. Passed a few, two of whom passed me on the last lap, caught one of them when I geared up with 1000m to go, and then a bearded viking type drew up to my shoulder and seemed to indicate through gesture and (Danish) word that we were going to race, and hard, to the end. I beat him by two seconds, as, courtesy of Mr Jones from school PE in the mid- late-70's I keep a decent 200m sprint in my back pocket along with my barcode. Never did catch Mr Neophyte.

Anyway. Came 37th, about half way down the field in 24:01. My quickest parkrun of the year. I came second in my age grade - but the guy who beat me was third overall, only by two seconds, and finished well over a kilometre in front of me in 18:18.

Jogged back to hotel, getting lost in the process as a took a wrong turn in the fog.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Feb 2016)

Why is it always the runners/cyclists/dog-walkers

Then again, I guess we're the ones out & about, 'off the beaten track'

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-35677615


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Feb 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Why is it always the runners/cyclists/dog-walkers
> 
> Then again, I guess we're the ones out & about, 'off the beaten track'
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-35677615


was it a parkrun?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Feb 2016)

Yes.
http://www.parkrun.org.uk/gedling/


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Mar 2016)

I missed out on Dame Kelly Holmes at Horsham last weekend.

Perfectly enjoyable parkrun there yesterday. They have found a sponsor for a local parkrunner of the month award which is good. Next week I will be a tourist in Newcastle.

Looked at my air miles and hotel points balances, and, though it looks like I won't be working in Scandi after Easter, I have enough for a free pair of return trips to the Stockholm and Copenhagen half marathons in September.

Entered both.


----------



## DRHysted (6 Mar 2016)

Not really have much luck at the moment.
Got a half marathon in April and training was going well, I was managing better than target pace over 12.5 miles. Then last month got a damn cold which is unusual for me, more unusual was it effected my breathing, I had to stop because I started wheezing like an asthmatic. So I took a week off cycling and 10 days off running. Started back up with short 7, 8 or 9 milers, got back on pace again. Then Saturday went for a short 9 miler planning on trying a 12 mile on Sunday, saw a person I wanted to speak to 7 miles in, so stopped to chat for 5 minutes, started up again and sudden pain in my right calf, ended up limping home. Looks like I've sprained/minor torn the inside of my right calf muscle, currently carrying out the P.R.I.C.E treatment. But I'm planning on no cycling until Friday, and no running until next Wednesday, and then it will be 1 or 2 2mile laps of my house with compression fittings on. So I'm looking at losing about 2 weeks of training when I recon I've got under 7 weeks before my first Half Marathon.
Oh well I keep telling myself that under race conditions I will perform much better than when training solo!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Mar 2016)

DRHysted said:


> Not really have much luck at the moment.
> Got a half marathon in April and training was going well, I was managing better than target pace over 12.5 miles. Then last month got a damn cold which is unusual for me, more unusual was it effected my breathing, I had to stop because I started wheezing like an asthmatic. So I took a week off cycling and 10 days off running. Started back up with short 7, 8 or 9 milers, got back on pace again. Then Saturday went for a short 9 miler planning on trying a 12 mile on Sunday, saw a person I wanted to speak to 7 miles in, so stopped to chat for 5 minutes, started up again and sudden pain in my right calf, ended up limping home. Looks like I've sprained/minor torn the inside of my right calf muscle, currently carrying out the P.R.I.C.E treatment. But I'm planning on no cycling until Friday, and no running until next Wednesday, and then it will be 1 or 2 2mile laps of my house with compression fittings on. So I'm looking at losing about 2 weeks of training when I recon I've got under 7 weeks before my first Half Marathon.
> Oh well I keep telling myself that under race conditions I will perform much better than when training solo!


Have you considered the possibility that you are wheezing like an asthmatic because you are an asthmatic? Stress induced late onset asthma isn't that unusual. I discovered I had it after years of labouring under this misapprehension that I'd become very very unfit.

A tip for your half, more for the benefit ot others who stumble across this thread later, if carrying a niggle; that which you can run over seven days you can run in one day if you pace yourself. Apples to cycling too. I find compression garments to really help with minor injuries; it may be a placebo effect, but it works for me.

GWS


----------



## DRHysted (7 Mar 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Have you considered the possibility that you are wheezing like an asthmatic because you are an asthmatic? Stress induced late onset asthma isn't that unusual. I discovered I had it after years of labouring under this misapprehension that I'd become very very unfit.
> 
> A tip for your half, more for the benefit ot others who stumble across this thread later, if carrying a niggle; that which you can run over seven days you can run in one day if you pace yourself. Apples to cycling too. I find compression garments to really help with minor injuries; it may be a placebo effect, but it works for me.
> 
> GWS


Breathing returned to normal once I shifted the cold, I normally count years per cold, so being unwell is unusual. It was a nasty cold as my mother caught it as well & she was complaining of not being able to sleep laying down. 

Agree with the compression clothing. When I started January last year (or should say restarted as I was a very active runner 2.5 decades ago). I was plagued with various niggles & wearing compression clothing helped me through. So when I start again Wednesday week I'll be in full compression leggings & top. 

Just annoyed with how this are going wrong so close to my 2nd event. Did a 10 mile cross country last September in 1:21 which I was very happy with at the time. My aim for the half is 1:45 & for the full in September is less than 4:30 (or in other words just complete it).


----------



## stephec (7 Mar 2016)

Does anyone here use a treadmill?

I had a problem with the inside of my left knee that took a change of shoes and physio to sort out, but since then I've been road running for four months pain free.

After half an hour on a treadmill in the gym last week my knee felt a bit niggly, and the next morning I could hardly walk.

A week later I can still feel it a bit, and don't want to run until I'm pain free for fear of going back to square one, even though I know how far back I'll have gone.

Has anyone else experienced similar?


----------



## stephec (7 Mar 2016)

Does anyone here use a treadmill?

I had a problem with the inside of my left knee that took a change of shoes and physio to sort out, but since then I've been road running for four months pain free.

After half an hour on a treadmill in the gym last week my knee felt a bit niggly, and the next morning I could hardly walk.

A week later I can still feel it a bit, and don't want to run until I'm pain free for fear of going back to square one, even though I know how far back I'll have gone.

Has anyone else experienced similar?


----------



## SWSteve (13 Mar 2016)

Completed the Bath Half today...1:33:31. I'm over the flipping moon!


----------



## flatflr (13 Mar 2016)

Surrey half today, 1:41:45 for me, best half time yet


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Mar 2016)

Blooming freezing at 7:30 this morning, but got out 3x 1600 set in the cold sunshine. I'm doing the Furman FIRST style half training.

Taking the boy to park run on Saturday - should be fun!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Mar 2016)

Ran 4km to Faelledparken parkrun. Ran Faelledparken parkrun. My time was consistent with two weeks ago 24:09 vs 24:01 then but I do need to find a way to crack 24:00. Guess I need to focus my training. Ran 6km back from Faelledparken. Now feeling so smug I'll probably undock a gobike turn the electric assist of any ride into town enjoying the lactic burn that results in pedalling one of those tanks with the power off.


Or go to the pub.




Or both.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Mar 2016)

stephec said:


> Does anyone here use a treadmill?
> 
> I had a problem with the inside of my left knee that took a change of shoes and physio to sort out, but since then I've been road running for four months pain free.
> 
> ...


My two problems with dreadmills are

The rooms they are in are ridiculously hot so it is like running in an oven
They are hideously repetitive for the joints, unlike real running where you do at least change direction from time to time.
I have sometimes fallen off them, most recently last week in a hotel gym in Stockholm.

OK, that's three problems.


----------



## Tin Pot (19 Mar 2016)

I would never choose to use a treadmill, and haven't in three years...run round the block, a personal 5k or 10k, run in the park, run in the woods, run trails, in the rain, sun, snow, wind, run to work, run home from work, run to the gym/pool, run at the track etc. Never indoors.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Mar 2016)

Lanterne-Rouged 2 marathons last weekend (Saturday & Sunday), along the Leeds-Liverpool Canal


ParkRun this morning (Nostell Priory #86)

Heart wasn't really in it, so after chatting to a few friends, before the start, I pottered round for a (my timing, at the moment) _24:19 _(can't get back to anywhere near my PB)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Mar 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Lanterne-Rouged 2 marathons last weekend (Saturday & Sunday), along the Leeds-Liverpool Canal
> 
> 
> ParkRun this morning (Nostell Priory #86)
> ...


Lols. Your pottering is ten seconds slower than my turning myself inside out!  

But that turning inside out is still three minutes slower than my PB last year.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> I would never choose to use a treadmill, and haven't in three years...run round the block, a personal 5k or 10k, run in the park, run in the woods, run trails, in the rain, sun, snow, wind, run to work, run home from work, run to the gym/pool, run at the track etc. Never indoors.


I defy you to run outdoors at night in winter when staying at Sky City Arlanda.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Mar 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Lols. Your pottering is ten seconds slower than my turning myself inside out!
> 
> But that turning inside out is still three minutes slower than my PB last year.


I know the feeling, my PB on that course is _21:44_


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Mar 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I know the feeling, my PB on that course is _21:44_


can't speak for you but I appear to have become old fat and slow since turning 55


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Mar 2016)

I was 50 last October, & that PB dates back to 2014, when I was still 48


----------



## stephec (20 Mar 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> My two problems with dreadmills are
> 
> The rooms they are in are ridiculously hot so it is like running in an oven
> They are hideously repetitive for the joints, unlike real running where you do at least change direction from time to time.
> ...





Tin Pot said:


> I would never choose to use a treadmill, and haven't in three years...run round the block, a personal 5k or 10k, run in the park, run in the woods, run trails, in the rain, sun, snow, wind, run to work, run home from work, run to the gym/pool, run at the track etc. Never indoors.



Thanks guys. 

It was the one and only time I've used one seriously, and three weeks later I still have a niggle.

It feels similar to a pain that kept me off for three months about a year ago , I just hope it isn't as bad this time.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Mar 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I defy you to run outdoors at night in winter when staying at Sky City Arlanda.



Sounds like a job for the hotel pool to me!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Sounds like a job for the hotel pool to me!


Don't got one! 

In daylight, with no snow on the ground, provided you don't mind running around a very busy international airport, it is quite good fun. But with snow on the ground hiding the path, in the dark? Dreadmill every time.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Mar 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Don't got one!
> 
> In daylight, with no snow on the ground, provided you don't mind running around a very busy international airport, it is quite good fun. But with snow on the ground hiding the path, in the dark? Dreadmill every time.



Pah - Go to the breakfast bar, steal two large serving spoons, strap them to your feet and get out there for some cross country skiing!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Pah - Go to the breakfast bar, steal two large serving spoons, strap them to your feet and get out there for some cross country skiing!


The very little bit of XC skiing I've done, a taster session, in Kiruna was huge fun. Especially because the XC ski park is floodlit.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Mar 2016)

Ran parkrun at home today. On the summer course. Of course it turned out to be quite slippery and my new road shoes, poor choice, got muddy. 

Got under 24 mins at last. Next goal 23:30. Bring it on.

Am officially in training for the Copenhagen Half in the Autumn. Entered sthlm half too, got a nice t-shirt to prove it, but have been invited to Bestival. No contest.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Mar 2016)

Ackworth Half-Marathon photos (my Club)

Monday 28th 
I was marshalling


http://www.grahambeardsleyphotography.co.uk/ackworth-half-marathon-march-2016


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Apr 2016)

First 'Trunce' of this years series (9 races), completed, earlier this evening

Ran slowly, very slowly (partly due to queuing, at the gate)

http://www.trunce.org/the-race-route/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Apr 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> First 'Trunce' of this years series (9 races), completed, earlier this evening
> Ran slowly, very slowly (partly due to queuing, at the gate)
> 
> http://www.trunce.org/the-race-route/



420 finishers

Doubtless, the numbers will drop off over the next couple of rounds, once all the road-runners, have decided that the mud, woods & river-wadings aren't for them

I started very well back, & just pottered, but caught, and passed a couple of club-mates, who'd started far better (closer to the front) than me
Got caught up at the kissing gate, queuing for 100 yards, losing perhaps 4 minutes(?)

It was a steady trot around, with various little queues, & 'stop-starts' at a couple of other points


Officially *162nd @ 39:46
*
More photos to follow

Just after last nights start, passing under the 'Trans-Pennine Trail' bridge (ex Woodhead railway route, at this point)







First river crossing (& the 3rd, also)
The blue-vest, & the 'swimmer' are on their return, as a back-marker, in pink, is still heading out (2miles, for them, to get back to this point!)








First (River Don) crossing, in high water (from opposing bank), thus this is the view on the 3rd crossing
Taken in 2012


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Apr 2016)

Nice parkrun, another sub 24:00 so a bit of consistency creeping in. Sunday morning was not so much running with a hangover, around the street of the City of London and South Bank, as running whilst still pished, never having sobered up from the soaking of my niece's 30th birthday party the night before.

WORST.10K.RUN.EVER.


----------



## DRHysted (5 Apr 2016)

Well I'm back running after the calf tear, not that I class 10 minutes as much of a run. 
Really need to up the game a bit as the half marathon is on the 24th. Who'd have believed that not doing something was so hard.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Apr 2016)

Some 'Trunce' photos

You may be unfortunate enough to spot me on page 2
https://www.flickr.com/photos/mossienetphotography/albums/72157666580629901/page1

The opening shot across the Valley, is the descent to the kissing-gate that causes all the queuing, but it's definitely _bad form_ to queue-jump, and/or leap the adjoining fence

This runner (Phil Hinchcliffe) is an excellent fell-runner, & an even better CX rider, he's ridden the 3Peaks CX somewhere between 25 & 30 times!
https://www.flickr.com/photos/mossienetphotography/25977880390/in/album-72157666580629901/


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Apr 2016)

My plans got a bit mangled this week, so I decided to make an early start on Saturday and run 7km before parkrun. It pour with rain nearly the whole time and the route I worked out in my head ended up at just over 8km. I should have gone home and changed my shoes. The parkrun was 2/3rds tarmac and 1/3rd slippery waterlogged quagmire which has turned my black shoes a nasty sussex clay brown. 25:53 which, given the conditions underfoot, and the 8km that went before it, is not too shabby at all imo.


----------



## stephec (12 Apr 2016)

I don't know if anyone has heard about this, but I've already signed it - https://www.change.org/p/stoke-gifford-parish-council-keep-little-stoke-parkrun-in-little-stoke-park


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Apr 2016)

stephec said:


> I don't know if anyone has heard about this, but I've already signed it



Read about it on the BBC website

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-36014525


----------



## srw (13 Apr 2016)

Wycombe Rye Parkrun #189 by Douglas Gordon, on Flickr

Rumour has it that the chap in that photo occasionally rides a bike. And just lost an epic battle for 285th place to the woman just behind him in the photo in a stonking time of 38:54.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Apr 2016)

srw said:


> Rumour has it that the chap in that photo occasionally rides a bike. And just lost an epic battle for 285th place to the woman just behind him in the photo in a stonking time of 38:54.



Allegedly, the man in the photograph below, also rides too, or just used to wear the jersey, for running in (before he joined a running club)

Trunce (2010 season, race 2 of 9)


----------



## Stephenite (21 Apr 2016)

Well, this week I've been out for a couple of little trots. I had an acute attack of the old PF back in early January and not been able to run since then. Progress!  I'm signed up for the short course (18km) of the Oslo Ecotrail next month and thought til now 'no chance' but, maybe... I hope so. I do love a joggle in the sunshine.


----------



## DRHysted (24 Apr 2016)

Well it was the Southampton Half Marathon today, my first Half, and I'm quite impressed.
1:38 and 502 overall.
Not bad considering this time last month I couldn't run after tearing my calf on 5th March.
Feeling rather smug actually, but now need to notch the training up a gear. I've got the New Forest Marathon in September and I'm doing the full 26.2 miles!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Apr 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> First 'Trunce' of this years series (9 races), completed, earlier this evening
> 
> Ran slowly, very slowly (partly due to queuing, at the gate)
> 
> http://www.trunce.org/the-race-route/



Round 2 tomorrow evening

I wonder if we'll break the 400 runner barrier again, now that people have realised how hard it is, for just 4 miles
(even if it is cheap, @ £1.50!!!)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Apr 2016)

DRHysted said:


> Well it was the Southampton Half Marathon today, my first Half, and I'm quite impressed.
> 1:38 and 502 overall.
> Not bad considering this time last month I couldn't run after tearing my calf on 5th March.
> Feeling rather smug actually, but now need to notch the training up a gear. I've got the New Forest Marathon in September and I'm doing the full 26.2 miles!


well done. May we ask what age you are?


----------



## DRHysted (24 Apr 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> well done. May we ask what age you are?



41.

I ran a lot as a youth, but stopped at 16. Took 2 decades off exercise until I started cycling again in 2010. I restarted running January 2015, but was plagued with issues, so it took until September before I reached 10 miles.
After attending Physio due to the torn calf muscle I now know that I'm not opening my hips enough, my knees are turning inwards, and I don't have enough flexibility in my ankles. I have a range of stability exercises to try to correct as much as possible.

So all in all I'm pretty pleased with today, and I'm still moving, I haven't seized up yet (wait and see what I'm like in the morning).


----------



## smutchin (26 Apr 2016)

Starting to get my running mojo back.

Parkrun last Saturday was by some margin my fastest since September - and the first time I've gone under 25mins since then as well (even my very first parkrun was under 25 minutes!). I actually ran with the 25min pacer but really pushed myself towards the end to stay ahead of him. Bloody hard work but very pleased with myself.

Also went out for a lunchtime run last Thursday on my regular 7.6km local route through the woods, which includes an 800m segment at average 3% gradient - not the steepest but it's made harder by the fact that a) it's dead straight (former railway line) so you can see all the way to the top, and b) I'm carrying a few extra pounds around the waist. Took most of the run fairly easy but really pushed myself on the climb and set a new PB, so I'm extremely happy with that.

Today's lunchtime run was round the other local woods route. I quickly realised that I should have worn the trail shoes but what the heck, I enjoy running in the mud, so I just went for it and had a jolly good time.

Feeling good.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Apr 2016)

Numbers dropped last night, for Trunce race 2!! 

That said, the raher inclement weather may not have helped?, rain, sleet, hailstones, were all encountered on the trip down 
It was even alleged to have snowed not far to the north-east of Oxspring 

One of our girls, Becki Winters placed 33rd @ 29:31! (& our highest placing)
Seen here, in the Clubs 'half' 

http://www.grahambeardsleyphotography.co.uk/img2666 


A truly appalling placing for me though, even, given the reduced numbers 
*179/381 @ 38:55* 
Shouldn't have stood near the back again, talking to Mark Rogers (used to be one of our Consultant General Surgeons, before he left) 

Photos here;

The aforementioned Becki, is about half-way down page 1, being chased in the water by a guy in an orange 'Go Veggie' shirt (Mick Wigglesworth - one of ours too) 
She's wearing nice shoes!!!, it may be odd to hear a man say that, but they're Inov-8 Mud-Claw 300

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mossienetphotography/albums/721576652186 79233/page1


And, a bit further (quite a lot, actually!!) down the pack, & not being as dramatic in the water............. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mossienetphotography/26053896643/in/albu m-72157665218679233/


----------



## smutchin (2 May 2016)

smutchin said:


> Starting to get my running mojo back...
> 
> Also went out for a lunchtime run last Thursday on my regular 7.6km local route through the woods, which includes an 800m segment at average 3% gradient... Took most of the run fairly easy but really pushed myself on the climb and set a new PB, so I'm extremely happy with that...



Just been out and done the same run again. Totally smashed it! Only a few seconds down on my PB for the whole route, set a new PB for the middle loop section, and only a second down on my PB for the long climb.

Thought I was going to cough up my lungs but it feels bloody marvellous!


----------



## Hicky (4 May 2016)

Hate running, I only do it because the Queen is a demanding employer....booked in for the Mcr 10K(with missus and she's running for Christies) and the Rochdale half marathon 3 weeks after an all inclusive with the kids, I AM going to say no next time(I tell myself).


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 May 2016)

A slightly altered, & displaced, club-run last night, due to the Pavilion (& parking) we use to meet up, being the local Voting Station

Normally, we have two times
18:15, circa 3 -4 miles for beginners, intermediates, 'helpers'/'encouragers', pre-race taperers, coming back from injury, etc....
19:00; circa 6-8 miles, for the faster, longer-distance, training

We combined the two last night, & met up at a local Country Park, with maybe 35 turning up?
http://www.wakefield.gov.uk/residen...ks-and-countryside/parks/anglers-country-park (once one of the deepest open-casts in the country, @ 250 foot +)

And traversed part of the area before heading into Waterton Park (now a Golf-Course, but once the site of the Worlds first Nature Reserve)
http://www.bbc.co.uk/bradford/sense_of_place/walton_1.shtml

And, now with a bid for UNESCO listing to make it a 'World Heritage Site'
(there's already 2 in Yorkshire!)


It was a warm, humid night, & my starting at the back, & thus passing many people, took its toll

As we got back along the Barnsley Canal, to Haw Park Woods, I started to suffer a bit, dropping back from the leading 3
Oh well, the 3rd place man fell back slightly too - that said, there's no shame in getting so far with Simon (leader) a he's a 16 minute Park Runner, & 2.30 marathoner
http://www.penninewaterways.co.uk/barnsley/ba2.htm
http://www.wakefield.gov.uk/residents/sport-and-leisure/parks-and-countryside/parks/haw-park-wood

I'd forgotten how much I dislike running in warm weather, at a pace anyway
Plus, that the extra weight I'm now carrying, affects me (heaviest I've been for over 10 years)
And... that I'm not as fit (or fast) as I like to think I am


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 May 2016)

Just started running started easy with two runs of 2 miles each this week. Going to build slowly and fancy a change from just cycling.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 May 2016)

Glorious morning this morning in a warm and sunny Horsham. I'm doing* a 10k race tomorrow, so Plan A was to run today's parkrun at 6:00 per km pace. Plan went really well for the first 1km then I thougt better of it and decided to do Plan B; negative splits and each km faster than the preceding one. Which meant I caught a few of my usual sparing partners over the last 1500m, which is always gratifying. Plan for tomorrow is to run first 5km at 6:00 per km and then pick up the pace for the second half. All part of a cunning plan of training for the Copenhagen Half-Marathon.

Anyway, am pretty much over my chest infection, and am slightly up on my cumulative mileage goal for the training plan to date, so all good.

*not racing, just taking part in, good cause and local, and it is a first time event.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 May 2016)

My commute (a run; roughly 50-50 trail-road) to work was quite nice this morning, if horribly-horribly, humid

Hope you can see them, as they've been 'URL-d' from my FaceBook pages


----------



## srw (8 May 2016)




----------



## srw (8 May 2016)

srw said:


> View attachment 127642


1:09 or thereabouts, for 5 miles. I'm extraordinarily proud of that, even though it's 16 minutes slower than the last time I did it, in 2013. My entire training consisted of a 90-mile bike ride and 3 parkruns, but I kept going, despite being 7th from last and having legs that felt like lead. And despite carrying about 5 stone excess fat.

I did the first mile in 12:21, which I thought was taking it easy. But the miles after that just got slower and slower - 14:45 and 14:48 for the last two.

Back when I was a teenager I was _always _last in school runs, and would no more have contemplated running for fun or for fitness than I would have contemplated going to a football match for fun.

I'll ask here, because I'm likely to get a more sensible answer than elsewhere in the forum - to what extent do those of you who run regularly find that it helps or hinders your riding? Logically, it seems to me that it ought to help - the most stressed leg muscles in running are the calves and hamstrings, whereas cycling is all about quads, so by alternating running and riding I ought to be able to be more active, and lose weight more quickly without risking injury too badly.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 May 2016)

srw said:


> 1:09 or thereabouts, for 5 miles. I'm extraordinarily proud of that, even though it's 16 minutes slower than the last time I did it, in 2013. My entire training consisted of a 90-mile bike ride and 3 parkruns, but I kept going, despite being 7th from last and having legs that felt like lead. And despite carrying about 5 stone excess fat.
> 
> I did the first mile in 12:21, which I thought was taking it easy. But the miles after that just got slower and slower - 14:45 and 14:48 for the last two.
> 
> ...


Depends on the cycling but ime/imo for desk jockeys like thee and me...

Regular running makes you lose weight far more, and far faster, than commuting or social cycling
Regular running improves your CV fitness far more than commuting or social cycling
Regular running rips your legs more effectively than commuting or social cycling
Regular running gives you leg strength and power most of your social cycling buddies can only dream of
Regular running means you can dig deeper into the hurt locker, say when climbing hills, than your social cycling buddies can.
Regular running means you develop faster leg movements and thus can spin at a higher cadence
Running engages the upper body way more than road cycling, I thought I had decent core strength until I started running again.
Running engages more muscles than road cycling.

Most likely, I'd speculate, because when running you are more out of your exertion comfort zone, and more often out of it, than you are when on a commute or social ride. I found running made me tweak my bike set up a bit, and I certainly move around on the saddle a lot more, to engage different muscle groups, than I used to.

Club runners are, ime, way more sociable than club cyclists, with the exception of The Fridays, of course.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 May 2016)

My fastest 10km of the year so far, and I almost got the negative splits I was aiming for. Missed by 8 seconds. But Jebus it was hot.

And I need to lose a stone before the cph half-marathon.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 May 2016)

And, of course, @srw parkrun ftw!


----------



## srw (8 May 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> And, of course, @srw parkrun ftw!


Yup. I've currently got running sessions booked on several Saturdays with R's PT. Because she's otherwise occupied until lunchtime I'm contemplating swapping them out for a regular hot date at Wycombe Rye so that I can do something else afterwards.

R's PT, incidentally, is a goddess of local running. Last year she ran from Beaconsfield to Marlow and came in third woman in the Marlow 5, then ran home. This year she didn't bother with the warm-up, but still came in third woman, leading her team to first place in the team champs. She would have had time to run the 5 mile course twice in the time I took to run it once...


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 May 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Depends on the cycling but ime/imo for desk jockeys like thee and me...
> 
> Regular running makes you lose weight far more, and far faster, than commuting or social cycling
> Regular running improves your CV fitness far more than commuting or social cycling
> ...



This is what I hope it achieves for me, not that I`m training for anything , but years of cycling and the fact I stopped my weekly game of football 3 yrs ago, means I lack some core strength and CV fitness. No slouch on a bike but feel I need something else to go along with it, plus peer pressure at work  Got a few folk now that do park runs every week, so got to stay ahead of the game


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 May 2016)

MrGrumpy said:


> This is what I hope it achieves for me, not that I`m training for anything , but years of cycling and the fact I stopped my weekly game of football 3 yrs ago, means I lack some core strength and CV fitness. No slouch on a bike but feel I need something else to go along with it, plus peer pressure at work  Got a few folk now that do park runs every week, so got to stay ahead of the game


Since parkrun came to Horsham ninety parkruns ago my 'peers' from the first four or five parkruns saw me disappear into the distance by May 2015, only to have them nearly all overhaul me this year....


----------



## Tin Pot (9 May 2016)

13 miles Saturday, didn't push it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 May 2016)

Lovely parkrun y'day. Strava PB for that course but not a parkrun PB for it, as when I ran it first time I wasn't wearing any tracking technology. Chased a faster runner round until I cracked at 3.6km, still haven't beaten my nemesis 'the man in the red shirt'. One day, one day...

At home it is my club 10K today. Facebook shows a lovely day in Sussex.

Off for a 10K trot on my todd here in a bit. I suspect I'm going to get pretty wet 

At the end of today's run I'll have cracked both 400km for the year-to-date and 200km of training for the HM's I'm running in the Autumn.


----------



## SWSteve (15 May 2016)

I Haven't really run since the Bath Half, and am starting to get the itch for some more training again...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 May 2016)

_Nostell # 94_ ParkRun yesterday

Had to almost force myself into going, but turned up
Started almost at the back, with maybe only 20 behind me, so had to work through (by choice)

Just plodded round, for a _38th/218 @ 24:08 _

Fastest time this year (but only just!)

*Edit @ 19:04*
FaceBook message to review results, some wrong times published, so I was _*@ 23:58*_


----------



## Stephenite (16 May 2016)

I am still suffering with knacked foot, ie. plantar fasciitis. I've been seeing a physio the past few weeks but, i'm not sure it's getting any better. Now the thing is i'm supposed to be doing an 18km on saturday. I have to weigh up the pros and cons.

Pros: It's a nice route, the weather promises to be fine, it appears to be a fun event, i've paid for it, i want to do it.

Cons: I could make my foot worse, no training.

I'll ask the physio on thursday. But I think he'll say "It's up to you". So, do I want a DNS or a DNF?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 May 2016)

Stephenite said:


> I am still suffering with knacked foot, ie. plantar fasciitis. I've been seeing a physio the past few weeks but, i'm not sure it's getting any better. Now the thing is i'm supposed to be doing an 18km on saturday. I have to weigh up the pros and cons.
> 
> Pros: It's a nice route, the weather promises to be fine, it appears to be a fun event, i've paid for it, i want to do it.
> 
> ...


Orthotics? Different shoes? Cortisone injection? Me. I prefer a DNS to a DNF. And surely going from 0km to 18km is just the thing to flare PF up?


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 May 2016)

Stephenite said:


> I am still suffering with knacked foot, ie. plantar fasciitis. I've been seeing a physio the past few weeks but, i'm not sure it's getting any better. Now the thing is i'm supposed to be doing an 18km on saturday. I have to weigh up the pros and cons.
> 
> Pros: It's a nice route, the weather promises to be fine, it appears to be a fun event, i've paid for it, i want to do it.
> 
> ...


 Podiatrist surely too see about that foot , physio giving you specific foot exercises ?


----------



## DRHysted (16 May 2016)

Currently on holiday in Scotland where the trails are either sharp incline or just about to be a sharp incline. So the pace is down a bit. However I noticed someone had set a strava segment on a 5 mile loop and I was only 3 minutes behind them. So Saturday went for it and missed their time by 13 seconds. Today went all in and managed to beat their time by 46 seconds, it wasn't pretty and I lost control of my breathing on the last "hill", but whoever you are I've beaten you - ha.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 May 2016)

DRHysted said:


> Currently on holiday in Scotland where the trails are either sharp incline or just about to be a sharp incline. So the pace is down a bit. However I noticed someone had set a strava segment on a 5 mile loop and I was only 3 minutes behind them. So Saturday went for it and missed their time by 13 seconds. Today went all in and managed to beat their time by 46 seconds, it wasn't pretty and I lost control of my breathing on the last "hill", but whoever you are I've beaten you - ha.


Segment chasing..... Vay pour form on two legs old chap.


----------



## DRHysted (16 May 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Segment chasing..... Vay pour form on two legs old chap.



He's welcome to come and take it back, gives me a target for next year!

I must say that like cycling, I do believe that Scottish miles are worth more than those I do down south (certainly takes more effort).


----------



## smutchin (16 May 2016)

Cycled to parkrun on Saturday, as usual. The only difference being that I didn't do my local parkrun, I went to Margate, which is 34km away. And I set off late, so I had to hammer it to get there, into a headwind for much of the way - hence I was already a bit done in by the time I started the run, five minutes late, but bearing that in mind, I'm not too disappointed with my time of 27.25 (official time 32.11!) even though it's my slowest on that course by over a minute. Then met my wife for breakfast at the excellent Forts Cafe which is always worth a trip to Margate.

I'm hoping to do more parkrun cycle-tourism over the summer and visit a few more of the newer Kent parkruns that I haven't tried yet, but I'll have to be a bit better at getting out of bed on a Saturday morning if I'm going to make it to the further flung venues by 9am.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 May 2016)

_Trunce 3_ this evening
Started a bit further forward, but felt lousy once I'd run more than 400 yards, & contemplated DNF-ing
http://www.trunce.org/information/

But, what the heck, keep going! (I was far enough back to get a rest at the kissing gate)
Made up a few of the places that I'd lost, on the road section, the uphill (short & *steep*), then a few more in the woods

At present, it's just a self-timed *36:48*, but that's almost 2 minutes off my race 2 time 

There may be photos to follow?




Richard A Thackeray said:


> Numbers dropped last night, for Trunce race 2!!
> 
> A truly appalling placing for me though, even, given the reduced numbers
> *179/381 @ 38:55*
> Shouldn't have stood near the back again, talking to Mark Rogers (used to be one of our Consultant General Surgeons, before he left)


Tonights total can't have been far off that
I remember when 120 -130 was a good turn out


----------



## Tommy2 (16 May 2016)

Got snapped at Fountains Abbey (Ripon) parkrun the other week, it's such a nice course that I drive to it with the buggy instead of running to the one on the Stray (Harrogate) 5 mins down the road as it's just a bit boring 3 times round a field.
26:31 that's starting from the very back a picking my way through politely, waiting behind rather than barging through and taking risks.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 May 2016)

I've actually made it to be in the profile page image from Saturday's parkrun! Muggins is on the far right of the shot. Anton, who I was chasing, is in black in the middle, and "the man in the red shirt" is in the red shirt.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 May 2016)

Tommy2 said:


> Got snapped at Fountains Abbey (Ripon) parkrun the other week,.


Quite a few of my fellow members ventured up the A1 on Saturday
Hope you can see this?
Simon Newton ( 8th from right; back row, tall, thin, shaven head, blue vest) won it @ _17:17_











Richard A Thackeray said:


> _Trunce 3_ this evening
> 
> But, what the heck, keep going! (I was far enough back to get a rest at the kissing gate)
> 
> ...



*380* finishers!?!?
I had expected it to start dying back a bit by this round

Officially *135th @ 36:49 *(still paying for slow starts)

Various albums here, if they can be seen??
https://www.facebook.com/groups/192425154135240/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 May 2016)

Here's a wonderful blog-page detailing one ladys first attempt at the Trunce

https://runningscaredsite.wordpress.com/2016/05/16/trouncing-the-trunce/


Plus, a video of the entire course
The first river crossing is at about 6:00
The major climb; 08:30 - 10:10
The woods; 14:25 - 16:10
River 2; 16:30 - 16:35
River 3; 22:16 'ish'


----------



## Stephenite (19 May 2016)

@GrumpyGregry @MrGrumpy
Thanks for the replies, chaps.
I saw a different physio today. He's a bit of a mate and a runner/triathlete. He also appears to know his stuff. And he reckons that I won't permanently damage my foot if I run the 18km on Saturday. So, I'm going to give it a bash. I can always walk... or hop! ..or crawl.

I've been told to stretch a lot. Do calf-raises where the heel drops below the horizontal. Roll on a golf ball (it wasn't poss. to buy one golf ball I had to buy 15). I've also got to roll a hot bottle over my shins because they are all knotted. Today there was lots of dry-needling into the poor tight muscles in my feet. I'm going to have an ultrasound and, maybe, an MR in the future. There has been talk about bursitis which would respond to cortisone injections.

I was on the verge of investing in some low-drop runners today. Either Altra or, the other end of the cushioning spectrum, Hoka. May still do it. But i think i ought to run saturday in my Kayanos.

I'm quite satisfied with the visit today. Though i will suffer on saturday i would be very disappointed if i didn't give it a go. Wish me luck!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 May 2016)

Stephenite said:


> @GrumpyGregry @MrGrumpy
> Thanks for the replies, chaps.
> I saw a different physio today. He's a bit of a mate and a runner/triathlete. He also appears to know his stuff. And he reckons that I won't permanently damage my foot if I run the 18km on Saturday. So, I'm going to give it a bash. I can always walk... or hop! ..or crawl.
> 
> ...


fwiw I use low-drops on treadmills but keep my Kayanos for the road. My trail shoes are lower drop than my Kayanos.


----------



## Legs (21 May 2016)

I ran the Mow Cop Killer Mile on Thursday night, in about 9:09, which I think will put me comfortably inside the top 50 when the results come out... "Brutal" is the only word that I can really think of to do it justice.

Edit: 9:10, 27th place out of 525.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 May 2016)

I didn't ParkRun this morning
I've been on early-turns, Monday-Friday, so up for 03:00
I guess I just fancied a lay-in, which was meant to be 07:00, but I turned back over
I'm not used to those shifts at the moment, as 9 of my past 11 weeks have been on 'late-turns', so the body wanted a lay-in, even if the mind said 'ParkRun'



Legs said:


> I ran the Mow Cop Killer Mile on Thursday night, in about 9:09, which I think will put me comfortably inside the top 50 when the results come out... "Brutal" is the only word that I can really think of to do it justice.


Cheshires equivilant of Trooper Lane!!

It doesn't appear as steep looking downhill, but I know it is, with the variances in gradient
http://cyclinguphill.com/mow-cop-the-killer-mile/


http://thehelloftheworth.blogspot.co.uk/p/2-trooper-lane.html


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 May 2016)

parkrun with a plan on Saturday. easy-hard-easy-hard-easy, as this was a five-run week.

reality was I got into a race with a gurl, half my age, in the third km. so it went easy-hard-easier-hard-hardest. She got a PB by over a minute, and I got to discover that my max HR is actually 177 bpm, attained over the last 50m or so in a flat-out, "I haven't run this fast since playing rugby twenty years ago", sprint finish. She was very happy and I thought I'd vomit. Lots of speeches before the off and lots of cake afterwards as it was Amager Fælled's 7th birthday.

My nemeses were side-lined as both were running cph marathon today.

Watch the finishers from the elite women until the four hour pacers came through. Lot of runners blew up in the last 200m, the sight of the finish line seemed their undoing, but many were helped to the end by their fellows, but one young lady had to be carted away on a stretcher. It was extremely hot and lots were obviously dehydrated as a result. When they started at 09:30 I set off from the village in the opposite direction and put in a nice slow 12km run. 

Didn't have hat or sunblock and got a bit burnt as a result. Stupid boy.


----------



## Stephenite (22 May 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I've actually made it to be in the profile page image from Saturday's parkrun! Muggins is on the far right of the shot. Anton, who I was chasing, is in black in the middle, and "the man in the red shirt" is in the red shirt.
> 
> View attachment 128754


When I saw that image first time I thought it was in Wales. 'Amager Fælled' seems a bit welsh to me. I skim read the rest of it and it didn't register with me it was Danish until i read your latest post.


----------



## Stephenite (22 May 2016)

I did the 18km run on Saturday. Lovely weather. Great route. Well, most of it. The last 3 or 4 km were hard going for me and my poor feet being as it was tarmac. I'm happy with the 2 hr 14 min. No training and suffering from footknack meant it was a struggle (as i said) towards the end and walked a few times. Legs are sore all over, and the problem foot could be worse than it is, i feel. This was the longest i've run in, perhaps, 30 years. It has planted the seed for wanting to do longer distance runs. As long as they are off the tarmac.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 May 2016)

Stephenite said:


> I did the 18km run on Saturday. Lovely weather. Great route. Well, most of it. The last 3 or 4 km were hard going for me and my poor feet being as it was tarmac. I'm happy with the 2 hr 14 min. No training and suffering from footknack meant it was a struggle (as i said) towards the end and walked a few times. Legs are sore all over, and the problem foot could be worse than it is, i feel. This was the longest i've run in, perhaps, 30 years. It has planted the seed for wanting to do longer distance runs. As long as they are off the tarmac.
> 
> View attachment 129412


Top efforts. Hope DOMS doesn't get you and the heel behaves.


----------



## Stephenite (24 May 2016)

DOMS hasn't kicked in yet. So I suppose I've dodged that bullet. The heel and PF feel much better now than before the run, surprisingly. A good dose of speculation here but maybe the two hours of pounding broke up calcium deposits within the fascia around the heel. I saw my physio today and he remarked the foot is much more relaxed. I am very happy. I thought my burgeoning running career was at an end. Looking around now for a trail half-marathon type thing. 
Edit: May have to put some training in beforehand. I got away with this one. Might not be so lucky next time.


----------



## Garry A (24 May 2016)

Signed up for the first ever Stirling marathon today, its next May so plenty time to get up to scratch. Love a challenge :-D


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 May 2016)

Stephenite said:


> DOMS hasn't kicked in yet. So I suppose I've dodged that bullet. The heel and PF feel much better now than before the run, surprisingly. A good dose of speculation here but maybe the two hours of pounding broke up calcium deposits within the fascia around the heel. I saw my physio today and he remarked the foot is much more relaxed. I am very happy. I thought my burgeoning running career was at an end. Looking around now for a trail half-marathon type thing.
> Edit: May have to put some training in beforehand. I got away with this one. Might not be so lucky next time.


I can point you at a long XC run in Sweden if you like. Lidingöloppet. Biggest XC race in the world. and only slightly longer than a half. It is on my bucket list. There is even a Norwegian version of the website! http://www.lidingoloppet.se/en-GB/


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 May 2016)

Garry A said:


> Signed up for the first ever Stirling marathon today, its next May so plenty time to get up to scratch. Love a challenge :-D


Enjoy. My mara days are over. (Thank God)


----------



## Stephenite (24 May 2016)

Interesting.

Not quite as big. But I have somewhere to stay in the vicinity.
http://www.nissedal.no/Bedrift/Telemarks-Toeffaste

Edit: And they even have a Danish language side!


----------



## Stephenite (24 May 2016)

Garry A said:


> Signed up for the first ever Stirling marathon today, its next May so plenty time to get up to scratch. Love a challenge :-D


Nice part of the world to do it too.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 May 2016)

Stephenite said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Not quite as big. But I have somewhere to stay in the vicinity.
> http://www.nissedal.no/Bedrift/Telemarks-Toeffaste
> ...


The half looks good. Though I have learnt the hard way to mistrust Scandinavian websites that show girls in bikinis "enjoying" a dip in the "bracing" waters, which are, in reality, cold enough to stop an Anglo-Saxon heart.

Almost tempted to give it a go.....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 May 2016)

_Nostell #96_ this morning

A steady start, despite a warm-up trot around

Started well back, & tried to work through, managed it to a certain extent

Still, slightly faster than a fortnight ago

*30th/177 @ 23:56*


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 May 2016)

_Horsham parkrun the 93rd._

Pacer week.
Course Reversed.
Yours truly 30 minute pacer.
Yours truly 29:09
Dragged a fair few to sub-30 PB's as a result and I chuckled at my 215/356th place.

Cannot believe how easy running 6:00min/km's has become; you feel like you could run all day.


----------



## SWSteve (29 May 2016)

Have any of you targeted a GFA time? How did you go about it, and what does it feel like?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 May 2016)

Set out to do 13.5 but at 17 had to call it a day or risk been late for pre-rugby beverage at the Cabbage Patch.

Some days you are the hammer...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jun 2016)

What a masochist!
Once was enough

https://www.inov-8.com/blog/super-trooper-hill-reps/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jun 2016)

Anyone know of a decent running forum*?

edit - *I'm a bit fed up with cycling and looking at running as "something to do", which is not something I thought I'd ever hear myself say...


----------



## Garry A (4 Jun 2016)

Did the Black Rock 5 race yesterday. A great fun race starting in Kinghorn and heading out into the Forth at low tide, circling a rock then heading back into town. Madness but I cant wait to do it again next year. Happy with my time of 33.51 for the 6.9k course.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jun 2016)

Not a PB day.
Not an SB day.
Second in age group and slight sunburn.

Not bad for a cph parkrun.

My hottest parkrun ever, which is not something I thought I would ever write in Denmark.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Anyone know of a decent running forum*?
> 
> edit - *I'm a bit fed up with cycling and looking at running as "something to do", which is not something I thought I'd ever hear myself say...


I've not found a good one, but where ever you go don't bring up headphones. Or call parkrun a race. Or spell it with a capital P. Or expect to be taken seriously unless you run marathons or ultras.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jun 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I've not found a good one, but where ever you go don't bring up headphones. Or call parkrun a race. Or spell it with a capital P. Or expect to be taken seriously unless you run marathons or ultras.


Cheers, I've looked for the past few days and been unable to find one - perhaps trying to find the running equivalent of CycleChat was setting the bar too high...

But there does seem to be a paucity of good webpages for runners.

I'll make sure not to mention any of the above listed topics, and I never expect to be taken seriously at anything.


----------



## SWSteve (4 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Cheers, I've looked for the past few days and been unable to find one - perhaps trying to find the running equivalent of CycleChat was setting the bar too high...
> 
> But there does seem to be a paucity of good webpages for runners.
> 
> I'll make sure not to mention any of the above listed topics, and I never expect to be taken seriously at anything.




I want a forum for running, so I can ask what I need to do to go from running a 1:33 half, to get to good for age marathon. I guess there are 3 steps 
1. train for a marathon 
2. Re-assess training
3. Target a 'fast' marathon fr GFA

But how do I learn what a quick marathon is, and which ones should be avoided like the plague


----------



## smutchin (4 Jun 2016)

Had a great parkrun this morning. Nearly didn't bother going but thought I'd better make the effort and managed to drag myself out of bed in time.

Set off with the 27 minute pacer but towards the end of the first lap, starting pulling ahead of her. Soon realised I had a companion, who was obviously pushing hard to keep up. At one point, I started to drop her, so I eased off slightly to let her catch up again, and then a bit further on, I probably would have eased off but felt a sense of responsibility to keep going, so pushed myself that little bit harder. Coming into the final kilometre, we had the 26 minute man within reach, so I upped the pace slightly again to reel him in.

We both crossed the line ahead of him, and although I was over 5 mins down on my own PB, my companion had smashed her PB by over 30 seconds, with her first ever sub-26. I find this almost as satisfying as setting a PB myself!


----------



## Stephenite (4 Jun 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I've not found a good one



I think it's quite special - this CycleChat forum. I've not seen another forum quite like it. There's lots of activity and it's, generally, friendly.

I hover a bit in the Triathlon forum of the UK Runners World site. Not too bad. The Runners World US forum has a fair amount of activity and appears fairly interesting.

I've never seen a forum that is as well-presented, or has an equally good design/layout, as CC either.

I have a cunning plan - @Shaun should start a RunChat forum!


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Jun 2016)

Stephenite said:


> I think it's quite special - this CycleChat forum. I've not seen another forum quite like it. There's lots of activity and it's, generally, friendly.
> 
> I hover a bit in the Triathlon forum of the UK Runners World site. Not too bad. The Runners World US forum has a fair amount of activity and appears fairly interesting.
> 
> ...



Tritalk good for advice but is a bit quiet, otherwise it's slowtwitch which has the odd insane thread.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jun 2016)

No ParkRun yesterday, as I was working an 'early-turn', so.... I was out of the house, running there at 04:30 (05:00 arrival, for a 06:00 start, but it was to give me time to find towels around the Wards, shower, have pot of tea & breakfast)
It was okay, as there was enough light to go through the woods, past what some locals still call 'the Ghost village', & along the banks of the River Calder
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2416200

Heading back home at 15:00, though was _horribly_ humid



Marmion said:


> Anyone know of a decent running forum*?
> 
> edit - *I'm a bit fed up with cycling and looking at running as "something to do", which is not something I thought I'd ever hear myself say...


Fell Runners Association???
http://www.fellrunner.org.uk/

And, of course, the obvious one?
http://www.runnersworld.co.uk/


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jun 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I want a forum for running, so I can ask what I need to do to go from running a 1:33 half, to get to good for age marathon. I guess there are 3 steps
> 1. train for a marathon
> 2. Re-assess training
> 3. Target a 'fast' marathon fr GFA
> ...


You've missed it for this year, but for fast you want flat. Copenhagen is like a pancake.

As to asking for what you need, there are plenty of online coaches, who for a reasonable fee, will send you a detailed questionnaire about your running and your goals and who will then send you a custom plan to deliver those goals; if you can stick to it. I've done this in an HM context and it worked.

This approach has the advantage of getting you professional advice, from coaches with proven track records, and insulating you from the plethora of conflicting views you find in forums, for two legs and two wheels.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jun 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> But how do I learn what a quick marathon is, and which ones should be avoided like the plague


My understanding is that fast equals flat and not too crowded a field plus a good enough crowd to carry you home...

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands.../six-fast-uk-marathon-courses-to-nail-your-pb
http://www.runningspeed.net/flat-and-fast-marathon-courses/
http://www.runnersworld.com/newswire/the-worlds-fastest-marathons-and-marathoners
http://marathons.ahotu.com/calendar/marathon/europe/fast


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jun 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> My understanding is that fast equals flat and not too crowded a field plus a good enough crowd to carry you home...
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands.../six-fast-uk-marathon-courses-to-nail-your-pb


The European roadway sign jumping champion 2016


----------



## smutchin (5 Jun 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> But how do I learn what a quick marathon is, and which ones should be avoided like the plague



Kent Roadrunner Marathon is the answer to both questions - it's a very fast course, but it's something like 14 laps of the Gravesend Cyclopark circuit, not my idea of fun.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jun 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _Trunce 3_ this evening
> 
> http://www.trunce.org/information/



# 4 this evening
It's going to be a hot, humid one
Bring on the (three) river crossings


----------



## fimm (6 Jun 2016)

Garry A said:


> Did the Black Rock 5 race yesterday. A great fun race starting in Kinghorn and heading out into the Forth at low tide, circling a rock then heading back into town. Madness but I cant wait to do it again next year. Happy with my time of 33.51 for the 6.9k course.


Heh, I did that too. But I felt rubbish and jogged round, confusing a club mate who thought he must be going way too fast if he was running with me... Great race, though, I'll have to go back and do it justice.

Someone was asking about GFA times: I ran a GFA (for London) time for my first marathon but 1) I had no idea what a GFA time was and 2) I'm female and our GFA times are ridiculously soft compared to the men's ones.

Oh and pacers for parkrun? Never come across that before (though why not?)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jun 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> # 4 this evening
> It's going to be a hot, humid one



A very well attended race again, I had expected numbers to severely drop off by now, but no, there were 347 finishers!!

A trio of first-timer ladies arrived from my club, so I offered to forego my attempt to chip another minute or so, off this years times, & escort them round, which was accepted
The squeals, & giggles of joy, as they all entered the water for the first crossing (& even more so, the deeper, second crossing) made it all worthwhile


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jun 2016)

Nostell Priory _ParkRun #83_

An oldish (February) photo, that appears on my FaceBook, when I open the 'Pictures' tab
Dare I say, obviously, that's me, with the thermo-nuclear orange shoes


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jun 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A very well attended race again, I had expected numbers to severely drop off by now, but no, there were 347 finishers!!
> A trio of first-timer ladies arrived from my club, so I offered to forego my attempt to chip another minute or so, off this years times, & escort them round, which was accepted
> The squeals, & giggles of joy, as they all entered the water for the first crossing (& even more so, the deeper, second crossing) made it all worthwhile



Can't find a water picture yet, but this was at the finish, there was another member slightly behind, girl in red shorts, behind us, so I waited before the line, & let her cross in front of me

(just a URL code, as it's in 'protected' mode)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mossienetphotography/26914986904/in/album-72157669442609215/


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Jun 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Can't find a water picture yet, but this was at the finish, there was another member slightly behind, girl in red shorts, behind us, so I waited before the line, & let her cross in front of me
> 
> (just a URL code, as it's in 'protected' mode)
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/mossienetphotography/26914986904/in/album-72157669442609215/


Last year, when reaching the end of a local 5m cross-country off-road race, albeit one in SE England so pretty tame stuff if one runs off-road up north, I was rapidly chasing down and picking off a few (much younger) women over the last mile. As I entered the finishing field, for half a lap of the cricket pitch, with two women firmly in my sights and plenty enough time to pass them both, and bump myself up the results list, a wiseacre, pint in hand, leaning on the gate, solemnly intoned "be a gentleman" as I passed.

It took me about 10m to decide to be a gentleman.


----------



## fimm (8 Jun 2016)

Actually, I find that patronising. If you are fast enough to beat me, then beat me. If you're not, then I'll beat you. I'm not going to choose not to pass you in the last part of a race because I want to be nice to little old men.
(If I have totally misunderstood your post, then I apologise.)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jun 2016)

fimm said:


> Actually, I find that patronising. If you are fast enough to beat me, then beat me. If you're not, then I'll beat you. I'm not going to choose not to pass you in the last part of a race because I want to be nice to little old men.
> (If I have totally misunderstood your post, then I apologise.)



If that's for me too, I had sheperded all 3 girls around a new (to them) race route, pointed out the hazards, encouraged, & cajoled, so no it didn't seem right to outsprint them all, over the last 100 yards

The next round, if anyone else turns up, who knows the course, they can sheperd, I'll run my race, & try to chip a bit more time off


----------



## fimm (8 Jun 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> If that's for me too, I had sheperded all 3 girls around a new (to them) race route, pointed out the hazards, encouraged, & cajoled, so no it didn't seem right to outsprint them all, over the last 100 yards
> 
> The next round, if anyone else turns up, who knows the course, they can sheperd, I'll run my race, & try to chip a bit more time off


Well that's what I mean about having misunderstood your post!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jun 2016)

No worries
Reading something always leaves it open for misinterpretation
Last night, for example, l 'laterne-rouged' the club run, as it was unfamiliar to a couple of the girls, & no (lady, or new) runner gets left behind

With regard to the 'Trunce', it was the same situation, someone did go off course in race 2, she"d lost sight of the group in front, & went straight on at a junction


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Jun 2016)

fimm said:


> Actually, I find that patronising. If you are fast enough to beat me, then beat me. If you're not, then I'll beat you. I'm not going to choose not to pass you in the last part of a race because I want to be nice to little old men.
> (If I have totally misunderstood your post, then I apologise.)


Fair comment. But not every runner runs every race to finish in the fastest time possible. I may well be fast enough to beat "you" on a given day but I may not be interested in beating you. I might be running intervals, I might just be training,

So you could say I have mixed feelings tbh. When running 5k and 10k I find I have a good turn of speed, and extra gear, compared with others, over the last 800m and especially over the last 200m, where I seem to have a sprint in my pocket. "Thought I'd seen the last of you" is often said to me. But every race isn't a race, oftentimes a race is just a run with a number on, and then, finishing in umpteenth place vs umpteenth minus one, or minus 10, doesn't matter enough to me to want to beat folk who have given their all over the previous 4.2/9.2k. 

In the case of the race I mentioned my goal was get round in a certain time, uninjured and enjoy it. Goals were all achieved, before the cricket field, I was always going to finish umpteenth, so why bother trying to beat those others? Wasn't my goal. On another day... passing everyone who passes me in the last 1km may well be the goal, or run the final 1km as fast as possible, or hit a certain age grade %, in which case... game on!

At parkrun I love pacing. I volunteer for 30 or 25 mins but my PB is minutes quicker.


----------



## smutchin (9 Jun 2016)

fimm said:


> Actually, I find that patronising. If you are fast enough to beat me, then beat me. If you're not, then I'll beat you. I'm not going to choose not to pass you in the last part of a race because I want to be nice to little old men.



I'm with you in principle - I wouldn't ever let anyone finish ahead of me just out of some misguided act of gentlemanliness, which would indeed be patronising, but I often make a decision to let people finish ahead of me if it seems right at the time.

At last week's parkrun, I could have pushed on and dropped my running companion but it was more rewarding for me (and hopefully to her too) to moderate my pace and help her towards a new PB. In fact, I did drop her in the last 200m, but that actually motivated her to give it everything in her final sprint and she almost caught me by the line.

On other occasions, especially when sprinting against kids, I've held off slightly to give my 'rival' the satisfaction of 'winning' when it clearly means more to them than it does to me - but that's with the intention of hopefully giving them a confidence boost.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2016)

Anyone got recommendations for online running shops? I'm feeling the need to waste money.

Also, recommendations for decent running socks would be appreciated - advice along the lines of "don't bother" also welcome if it's pointless and there's no benefit.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jun 2016)

Depends on what you want, Marmion

If you just want basic, but good quality, or a 'name'

Sportshoes, used to have a shop in the centre of Bradford, but that closed
https://www.sportsshoes.com/
However, be prepared to 'filter' to find what you want
Yes, they have bargains, I've bought Inov-8 fell-shoes from there, for £40, that been retailing at £100


For more basic items, try; http://www.rundirect.co.uk/ I sometimes see them at fell-races, & for the price it's good

What about Decathlon too????


----------



## Garry A (11 Jun 2016)

I got my running socks from Sports Direct. Karrimor brand, cheap.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jun 2016)

_ParkRun # 98_ @ Nostell Priory today

I'd gone feeling reasonably positive, but not overly confident
Just settled into a steady pace, knowing that I could go a bit faster than last time I was there (@ 96)

*26th/200 @ 23:43*

It was slightly funny in a connections way;
*1.* A first time attendee, but she's a good runner, who followed me home, is a Consultant Cardiologist at the same Hospital as me, I know her to talk to
*2. *Said Cardiologist performed a Stent procedure to Pat, last year, who was acting as Race Director
*3.* Another few places back was a MidWife, again, from the same Hospital (she's fairly good runner, & also in Wakefield Triathlon Club)
*4.* A top-10 place was taken by one of the Trusts Medical Photographers




Marmion said:


> Also, recommendations for decent running socks would be appreciated - advice along the lines of "don't bother" also welcome if it's pointless and there's no benefit.


I just use the same socks, I would for riding
That said, sometimes I'll wear some of my 'SockGuy' products, the Hot-Rod flames go down very well!
http://www.sockguy.com/ProductInfo/SGFIRBX.aspx

Although, I do wear a pair of the Planet X 'Lion of Flanders' socks, at the Trunce, as my chosen shoes (Inov-8 'X-Talon 212') are a bit small, so I can only use thin socks
Think I've got the same socks on, in the picture at the top of this page?


----------



## Stephenite (12 Jun 2016)

Regarding shoes @Marmion you're better off trying them on before buying. The sizing can be all over the place. I've got two pairs of good running shoes - Asics in size 46 and Altra in size 47.5!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jun 2016)

Stephenite said:


> Regarding shoes @Marmion you're better off trying them on before buying. The sizing can be all over the place. I've got two pairs of good running shoes - Asics in size 46 and Altra in size 47.5!


Shoes are sorted, picked up a pair from Wiggle a few weeks ago in their sale and they seem to do the job. Certainly a bit more suited to the job than my previous footwear.


----------



## smutchin (12 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Also, recommendations for decent running socks would be appreciated



A friend of mine swears by Hilly TwinSkin socks. The dual layers of fabric are supposed to prevent the rubbing that causes blisters. However, I find they don't work for me - in fact, I get more blisters with them than with other socks. But they are very popular so maybe that's just me.

I find running in cycling socks to be a good way to wear them out very quickly.


----------



## fimm (13 Jun 2016)

I'm a fan of Decathlon running socks. I also didn't get on with some two-layer socks similar to those that Smutchin mentions.

(My last race is shown in the 6th photo down here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-36497933 )


----------



## LetMeEatCake (13 Jun 2016)

smutchin said:


> A friend of mine swears by Hilly TwinSkin socks


I like them! I tend to blister with single skinned socks and the twin skins went some way to sorting the problem for me. I have noticed though that I need to be pretty thorough about getting them on wrinkle free (which isn't as easy as it sounds as I'm often moist of foot before I even start exercising...)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Anyone got recommendations for online running shops? I'm feeling the need to waste money.
> 
> Also, recommendations for decent running socks would be appreciated - advice along the lines of "don't bother" also welcome if it's pointless and there's no benefit.


tribesports make nice stuff but a very limited range. I find a river in south America to be the best source of discounted running shoes.

Socks. I use more mile ones. Unless I feel the need to keep my toes separate.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Jun 2016)

First in age group on Saturday, never had that before, though I've been second several times.

Sunday's 13km run ended up at 10km when my head went. Managed to get a PB on a strava segment in the last km though so all was not lost.


----------



## Garry A (17 Jun 2016)

The Kirkintilloch 10k race this evening. Finished in 44.39 with a pulled calf muscle. Another number and medal for my wee collection.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jun 2016)

Run to work on Wednesday
In the heavy-_ish_ rain, & a slight wind, coupled with quite a cool day

Arrived at 10:55, after a decent cross-country (old colliery access road - now farm-road/woodland/river-bank) & last mile or so, on the road

In that short distance, I'd managed to skin both nipples

I'm not sure what was worse, the cotton shirt rubbing on them all day, or putting a damp t-shirt back on, for the run back home............

That said, it's only the second time in 9 years that I've done it


----------



## Garry A (17 Jun 2016)

I rub some chamois cream on them before running. Hot shower is no fun with skint studs.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jun 2016)

Garry A said:


> I rub some chamois cream on them before running. Hot shower is no fun with skint studs.


I had meant to get some Sudocrem from the Paediatric areas, but didn't


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Jun 2016)

Managed, easily, to bang out 13km on Weds night. The head is a funny old thing. 9km this morning. Got another 7km to do this afternoon. Forcing myself to run slow, a la 80/20, is a fascinating challenge, but with the step up in weekly mileage I'll be doing from now and October when my back-to-back four weekends of HM's rock up, slow is the only way to go.


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2016)

smutchin said:


> A friend of mine swears by Hilly TwinSkin socks. The dual layers of fabric are supposed to prevent the rubbing that causes blisters. However, I find they don't work for me - in fact, I get more blisters with them than with other socks. But they are very popular so maybe that's just me.
> 
> I find running in cycling socks to be a good way to wear them out very quickly.


I wore something similar on the SDW80 more than a few years back and ended up with the worst blisters I'd ever had. I wrote to them and they offered to send me another pair as a gesture. You can probably guess my response...


----------



## Stephenite (18 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> I wore something similar on the SDW80 more than a few years back and ended up with the worst blisters I'd ever had. I wrote to them and they offered to send me another pair as a gesture. You can probably guess my response...


I've had to Google SDW80 and all I get is a Hotpoint dishwasher. What on earth are you doing with the dishwasher to get blisters?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jun 2016)

When my text comes through I'm going to be annoyed, but I'd rather a nice chat with a fellow parkrunner than a minute quicker and a top ten finish I guess. 15th ain't too shabby anyway. Boston parkrun since you ask.


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2016)

Stephenite said:


> I've had to Google SDW80 and all I get is a Hotpoint dishwasher. What on earth are you doing with the dishwasher to get blisters?


Ha!
It felt like going through the wringer for sure. It was an 80 mile off road event on the South Downs Way. In its day it was a hugely popular event with some racing it, and some joig/walking it over a couple of days.
@User14044 did it a number of times too.
http://www.runnersworld.co.uk/forum/general-running/80-mile-south-downs-way-run/40989.html

Your question has prompted me to google it and I came up with a youtube video someone made and I've just found myself being interviewed in it! Never knew it existed but it was in 1997 and I think I failed to finish that year.
I'm in the one in the middle at 4m12s if anyone cares!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsNR8FhuWNI


----------



## Stephenite (18 Jun 2016)

Excellent. I'll have a look at that this evening.

I'm developing a taste for the longer trail distances. You two chaps @rich p and @User14044 are my role models


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2016)

Stephenite said:


> Excellent. I'll have a look at that this evening.
> 
> I'm developing a taste for the longer trail distances. You two chaps @rich p and @User14044 are my role models


I did this one once and it's not far from you, as the crow flies

https://westhighlandwayrace.org/


----------



## Stephenite (18 Jun 2016)

I'm watching the SDW80 video now. Well, i've put it on the tv whilst i'm tinkering about. Enjoying it very much. Beautiful scenery.


----------



## fimm (18 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> I did this one once and it's not far from you, as the crow flies
> 
> https://westhighlandwayrace.org/


That's happening today, as it happens. I'm keeping an eye on a clubmate who is bidding to be the oldest woman to finish the race.
My O/H has done a lot of ultras; there's a whole series of them in Scotland from 33 miles upwards.


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2016)

fimm said:


> That's happening today, as it happens. I'm keeping an eye on a clubmate who is bidding to be the oldest woman to finish the race.
> My O/H has done a lot of ultras; there's a whole series of them in Scotland from 33 miles upwards.


The only year I did it - it's a bit of a flog from Brighton to Milngavie - it rained constantly and heavily for the whole 18 hours. Despite the bleak beauty of the route, Loch Lomond, Rannoch Moor etc, it was possibly the most miserable experience I've ever had...
...and believe me, I've suffered...


----------



## flatflr (18 Jun 2016)

Off road half marathon done today over the Ridgeway (Ridgeway Revenge) very hard work running down tractor tracks and felt like it was all up hill with no downs. A slow 2:04 time but not bad considering the terrain. All training for my first trail marathon in July.


----------



## srw (18 Jun 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> That's me in the fluorescent jacket with a rucksack walking past the camera at 2:59
> 
> I had a shocker that year, taking nearly 20 hrs. My best time was 16 hrs 20 in 1989. So, I'm a bit off your pace, Rich


One of my colleagues is running the South Downs way next Saturday - on his own.

He's absolutely mad.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jun 2016)

Ran home today, leaving work at 17:00, in the fairly heavy rain
My legs got a fair old going over from the nettles, brambles, & various saps that must have been leaching out of broken plants, as my legs (after a shower) were very blotchy






This is the entrance/exit from the woods that I run through
No way round it, just splatter through the middle, with maybe 6" deep water after rain
And, all the _effluvia_, that runs downhill from the cowbarn just above it, & gathers in there


----------



## DRHysted (19 Jun 2016)

Well I'm making a come back on the training front. After a frustrating couple of weeks trying to break in new trainers (I am highly sensitive to footwear due to poor movement in my ankles). I took a slight detour on my route home from work, well I'm not in tomorrow so no 3:30 alarm to worry about!

https://www.strava.com/activities/614486833


----------



## fimm (20 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> The only year I did it - it's a bit of a flog from Brighton to Milngavie - it rained constantly and heavily for the whole 18 hours. Despite the bleak beauty of the route, Loch Lomond, Rannoch Moor etc, it was possibly the most miserable experience I've ever had...
> ...and believe me, I've suffered...


My clubmate finished  
The first year my O/H attempted the WHW, he DNFed at the foot of the Devil's Staircase (80-odd miles in) having got very cold and wet and never warmed up again.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Jun 2016)

It's been a while since I posted in this section. This is mainly because I haven't been running for over a year because of various recurring stress fractures in my feet and so on, but I am now back in Tokyo for a month and have hooked up with my old running club again, so despite being way over racing weight, I went out with them last night to do interval training. It was hard, but not as bad as I expected. Hill climb intervals on Saturday might be more challenging. I also did one of my old 10k routes on my first day here and it was good to be back. This is just the beginning of a long road back...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jun 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> This is the entrance/exit from the woods that I run through
> No way round it, just splatter through the middle, with maybe 6" deep water after rain
> And, all the _effluvia_, that runs downhill from the cowbarn just above it, & gathers in there
> 
> View attachment 132433



I'm on 'late-turns' today - Sunday, & there should be enough light, to run back through the woods
If I get away on time, I'll be getting to that point by about 22:15 - 22:20, then it's a farm access road (mainly tarmacced) for most of the way, barring the entrance into a quarrying operation

As seen here, looking towards the Woods


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Jun 2016)

ParkRun at Nostell Priory this morning
It was the 100th there, & numbers were swollen, due to it being Armed Forces Day in Pontefract Park, so the PR there was cancelled
At a guess (as no results yet) there was 350 runners at Nostell
I know it was a fairly high number, as I got tag 58 (or 59?), and was a few seconds faster than a fortnight ago (self-timed _23:34_)



Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'm on 'late-turns' today - Sunday, & there should be enough light, to run back through the woods
> If I get away on time, I'll be getting to that point by about 22:15 - 22:20, then it's a farm access road (mainly tarmacced) for most of the way, barring the entrance into a quarrying operation


I managed it, but it was still a bit dark under some of the trees where they met over the path


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jun 2016)

parkrun. Forced my self to follow my plan, and managed to catch and repass my 'target' after he passed me about 1.5km out. 23:30, year's best, and beaten on the run in by two ten year olds (I backed off!). Perfect antidote to the downer that was yesterday.

Really starting to get into and 'dig' this 80/20 running thing. Far too much of my running over the last two years has been at too high an intensity leaving me permanently tired and prone to minor niggly injuries. Two weeks of 80/20 running and I got my best parkrun time of this year despite this being my highest mileage week to date. And I am not dreading tomorrow's long slow run as a result.


----------



## Znook (25 Jun 2016)

On Run Director duty today so didn't get to run. Next week, though, I'll be running Woodhouse Moor parkrun in Leeds so if any of you will be there don't be shy to come on over and say hi!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Jun 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> ParkRun at Nostell Priory this morning
> It was the 100th there, & numbers were swollen, due to it being Armed Forces Day in Pontefract Park, so the PR there was cancelled
> At a guess (as no results yet) there was 350 runners at Nostell
> I know it was a fairly high number, as I got tag 58 (or 59?), and was a few seconds faster than a fortnight ago (self-timed _23:34_)



Officially _58th/324 @ 23:31 _(years best. by 12 seconds)


----------



## smutchin (26 Jun 2016)

Similar kind of result for me yesterday at Whitstable's 300th. 51st out of 244, and 23.59* - first time I've cracked 24 since August last year. Had planned to run 25 pace but pushed hard, and kept pushing when I realised 24 was within reach. Bloody hot conditions for running though - 20°C at 9am!

*official time of 24.01 but I prefer what it says on my Garmin.


----------



## stephec (26 Jun 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> parkrun. Forced my self to follow my plan, and managed to catch and repass my 'target' after he passed me about 1.5km out. 23:30, year's best, and beaten on the run in by two ten year olds (I backed off!). Perfect antidote to the downer that was yesterday.
> 
> Really starting to get into and 'dig' this 80/20 running thing. Far too much of my running over the last two years has been at too high an intensity leaving me *permanently tired and prone to minor niggly injuries*. Two weeks of 80/20 running and I got my best parkrun time of this year despite this being my highest mileage week to date. And I am not dreading tomorrow's long slow run as a result.



That sounds like me.

By 80/20 do you mean spending 80% of the time at a low intensity, and 20% putting some effort in?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jun 2016)

stephec said:


> That sounds like me.
> 
> By 80/20 do you mean spending 80% of the time at a low intensity, and 20% putting some effort in?


Yep.
80% low 20% moderate and high intensity saved for specific workouts and race day. Intensity monitored via HR.


----------



## stephec (26 Jun 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Yep.
> 80% low 20% moderate and high intensity saved for specific workouts and race day. Intensity monitored via HR.


Thanks GG.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Jun 2016)

Talking of 5k, my club's training session this week is a 5k time trial. It will be run around the paths in Yoyogi Park rather than the old 1964 Olympic training track, which we would normally be using*. So, essentially a 'park run' too! I don't expect to get anywhere near my PB set in 2014 here, of 18:31. I'd be lucky if I get anywhere near 20:00, and probably significantly slower than that...

*This has been closed for 6 months for 'resurfacing' which has not been started yet and which they now say will take another year (although it's unclear if they mean a year from when it actually gets started or from now... it seems that Olympic preparation idiocy is affecting even venues that will not be used in the 2020 games...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jun 2016)

stephec said:


> Thanks GG.


All the details are in here https://www.amazon.co.uk/80-20-Running-Stronger-Training-ebook/dp/B00IIVFAEY


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jun 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Talking of 5k, my club's training session this week is a 5k time trial. It will be run around the paths in Yoyogi Park rather than the old 1964 Olympic training track, which we would normally be using*. So, essentially a 'park run' too! I don't expect to get anywhere near my PB set in 2014 here, of 18:31. I'd be lucky if I get anywhere near 20:00, and probably significantly slower than that...
> 
> *This has been closed for 6 months for 'resurfacing' which has not been started yet and which they now say will take another year (although it's unclear if they mean a year from when it actually gets started or from now... it seems that Olympic preparation idiocy is affecting even venues that will not be used in the 2020 games...


5km is 5km whether you run it fast or slow.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Jun 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> 5km is 5km whether you run it fast or slow.



Yeah but the faster you run it, the harder it is, right? And the purpose of a TT is to run it as fast as you are currently capable. It would still be 5km even if I walked it but there wouldn't be a lot of point in that...


----------



## DRHysted (27 Jun 2016)

Question for any long distance runners.
I'm training for the New Forest Marathon in September & am slowly upping the mileage each week. Today I did 15.5 miles, and in the shower afterwards I noticed I had some rubbing on my undercarriage similar to what I used to get when I first started longer cycle rides.
Now I cured that by using Chamois cream, does anyone useChamois cream when running?


----------



## Mrs bean (27 Jun 2016)

Started running earlier in the year after doing no exercise for quite a while, I've ran two 5k races, helping hearts and race for life, also try and run couple of times a week, slow times so far but each run I seem to knock a minute or two off, and of course I cycle 10.1k today


----------



## Garry A (27 Jun 2016)

DRHysted said:


> Question for any long distance runners.
> I'm training for the New Forest Marathon in September & am slowly upping the mileage each week. Today I did 15.5 miles, and in the shower afterwards I noticed I had some rubbing on my undercarriage similar to what I used to get when I first started longer cycle rides.
> Now I cured that by using Chamois cream, does anyone useChamois cream when running?



I hear that Vaseline is often used by longer distance runners to avoid parts rubbing together and rubbing clothing.


----------



## DRHysted (27 Jun 2016)

Garry A said:


> I hear that Vaseline is often used by longer distance runners to avoid parts rubbing together and rubbing clothing.



I'll slap some Chamois cream on before next weeks long run (17 miles) and see how it goes.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Jun 2016)

DRHysted said:


> Question for any long distance runners.
> I'm training for the New Forest Marathon in September & am slowly upping the mileage each week. Today I did 15.5 miles, and in the shower afterwards I noticed I had some rubbing on my undercarriage similar to what I used to get when I first started longer cycle rides.
> Now I cured that by using Chamois cream, does anyone useChamois cream when running?


Yes. And other similar running specific products are available.


----------



## DRHysted (28 Jun 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Yes. And other similar running specific products are available.



Yep, I suppose I really should have thought about this better. I already use bodyglide on my nips due to suffering badly from runners nipple.

Whoever said running just needed trainers needs slapping!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jun 2016)

*Trunce 5* last night

Not a good one for me
I felt a bit tight-chested, from the "Go", & was losing places all the way
Heck I was even far enough pack to not queue at the kissing-gate (see results)
Only respite was the brief downhill to the first river crossing

I was walking most of the main hill
By now (just over a mile in) I was breathing like as asthmatic Donkey, on 80 Capstan full-strength a day!
In physical terms, I feel it was the hardest Trunce I've done

Rather bizarrely, but mainly due to the lack of a queue, it was 3rd fastest out of 5 races!!!! (however, #4 was '55minutes +', as I guided newcomers round)


I ended up *99th/208 @ 37:33 *
There was no queue, due to significantly lower field, than the last 4 races, as shown
#1 = 420
#2 = 385
#3 = 381
#4 = 347

Once back in the car, the breathing was still bad, & it took me until I got home (30 minute drive, partly on M1) to feel okay
Still couldn't talk in full sentances to wife, due to restricted breathing

Had to go on bike today - lazy!!
Going to try running club tonight, but will 'lantern-rouge' the beginners


----------



## Garry A (28 Jun 2016)

Its crap not being up to full strength. Went for a run last night with a local club and had to be tail end Charlie as I hurt my back at work on Saturday and struggled.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jun 2016)

It is indeed grim new

I felt okay at the club-run, whether that was because there was no need to push, or that the days rain had 'cleared the air'?
Circa 10min/miles were fine for me last night, as the _Voiture Balai
_
I also ran to work this morning, through the woods, & along the river-bank, as it was light enough at 04:35
Felt okay, but the brambles/nettles, etc... were all down over the path, & I got a fair collection of souvenirs!!

Coming home was a bit breathless, in the first section, & allowing for the brambles (& very muddy bits) again, it was a reasonable time
I could talk fully, & no wheezing

Bonus!!!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Jun 2016)

Round about 22:15 in the club 5km TT last night (roughly corrected for the fact that it was actually just over 5.1km - 22.40 was the stopwatch time).

That's 3 minutes slower than I would have expected 2 years ago. I could have run significantly faster but I wasn't going to injure myself in pursuit of a time that would mean very little given my current distance from race fitness. I stayed well within myself and kept a rock steady pace as other people went both forwards and backwards around me. Someone said to me at the finish, "but you aren't even out of breath". I'd also run 4km of slow warm up beforehand. So, at my current weight and level of fitness, that was just fine.

After a week and a half of proper running again, (3*7.5km runs, 2*training sessions of 8-9km each) I am already starting to feel some definition returning to my stomach, and feel like I starting to lose some of that excess flab. But the losses are always faster at the start of this process. It will take a long time before I am back to where I was (if ever).


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jul 2016)

Monday 27th



Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Trunce 5* last night
> 
> Not a good one for me
> I felt a bit tight-chested, from the "Go", & was losing places all the way
> ...



Staring to grimace, to cover the 'Wheezing Donkey' feeling
Paul, one of my club-mates, who I usually beat by a couple of minutes, is behind me here, & bet me (roughly 1 & 1/2 mile back, at this point)
We're on Old Mill Lane, just north of this bridge (which we cross on the 'out') http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/816063



https://www.facebook.com/559164174231398/photos/?tab=album&album_id=624819324332549


----------



## Garry A (6 Jul 2016)

A half marathon distance today just to see if I could after doing shorter distances. Rained nearly all the way, JOY!

https://www.strava.com/activities/631952642


----------



## User19783 (9 Jul 2016)

Hi all, I thought i should share this with you,
I've been a jogger/runner on off for some time now,
But this time, (since February) I am more focus, started by jogging ten minutes every day, for 8 weeks, then doing 5km once a week, 
Now I am doing 2x5 km a week (outside) and interval training twice a week in the gym (only10 minutes).

Now I am feeling good, had no injuries yet, and the 5km time is coming down, did my best time yesterday, 
This happened after really looking at my stats on strava,
my problem was, when running down hill, I was putting on the brakes, which meant my heart was recovering, good but I've been losing time,

My goals are, to continue the same plan for a year, but improve on the 5km time.
Also stick to the same route, which is very quite and has a nice hill.

Also this running lark is helping with my cycling, so its win win.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Jul 2016)

I was away from Tokyo last week visiting relatives in Shiga, so I missed the club training session. Instead, however, I did one of my favourite runs in the world, which involves a good 10k of flat, split by a monstrously steep km or so up steps to a mountain temple and then back down. Whereas last time I did this one, a couple of years ago, I came back down the road where cars can access the temple, this time I found a more interesting path down, much harder and steeper. Great!

I ran a couple of my normal 7.5k morning route since coming back and last night was out with the club for my last training session in Japan - we'll be returning home early next week. This was intervals of 1 * 2000m / 3 * 1000m / 2 * 500m. Oh, and it was 94% humidity! I'd warmed up beforehand with two slow 2km loops, and since the air was so thick and I felt sluggish, I once again decided to run with the slightly slower 'B' Group. However, I and one other guy finished so far ahead of the rest that I changed my mind and immediately latched on to the back of the 'A' group - that's people who aim to run 4m / km or faster - for the rest. And at the back was where I stayed, but mostly I was not the absolute slowest.

Progress, I think. Plus I've lost over 1kg since I've been here and most importantly, I _feel _like I want to be a runner again.


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2016)

Just back from a trip to Prague. Took my kit but... Jeez, no one told me how hilly that place is!

Still, got a couple of good runs in. I didn't really plan my routes, just had a rough idea of where I was heading. For the first outing (6.5km), I went up to Letna Park - up a steep flight of steps to the plateau - then continued to climb at a more gentle gradient round the back of the Castle to the Strahov Monastery, for a total of around 100m elevation gain in the space of roughly 3km, according to Strava. Then a short, steep plunge back down to the hotel - too steep to be really enjoyable! Crossing Charles Bridge at 5.30am is much nicer than doing it in the middle of the day with the hordes of tourists.






For the second outing (6.8km), I ran along the river for a bit, then took the road that runs up the side of Petrin Park until I could find a way into the park itself and continue all the way up to the observation tower, before another sharp descent back to the hotel. That one involved a more steady spell of climbing, with more consistent gradient, again gaining around 100m but in the space of only 2km.





Wish I'd been able to fit in some more runs, and in particular wish I'd explored Petrin Park more as it's a lovely place for running - very steep if you go straight up the direct route to the top, but there are lots of paths zigzagging across at much more gentle gradient, and it's densely wooded so reasonably cool even in the summer heat - on both occasions I went out early, before breakfast, but it was already over 20ºC by 7am on both days. I had intended to go out every morning I was there but that would have been a bit much given that I was spending most of the time on my feet anyway with all the sightseeing we did.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 Jul 2016)

He's not on here, but Froome looks like he is a runner!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Jul 2016)

Tough month personally and professionally and my mojo has got lost as a result


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jul 2016)

_*Trunce 6* _ last night
A very hot race, the car thermometer was showing 29, at 18:35
After last races breathing issues, l took it a bit easier, walking on the hills

109/274 @ 37:42

It was the first time l"d seen a water-station on the route!, thus it was quite warm (& l've run it since 2009)
I didn't bother, but did scoop river water all over myself at crossings 2, & 3




Club-run this evening, & it was apparantly '33'!!!
Thankfully, it was a steady run


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (21 Jul 2016)

Ran along part of the Leeds Liverpool canal at the Liverpool end last night. The kids smoking drugs were no problem but I did get a bit anxious when I ran past the guy with the air rifle and telescopic sights lying in the prone position on the opposite bank and letting off shots into the water.
Still, I didn't get shot.
Later on, a lady (possibly drunk), told me I had lovely legs. It let me finish the run in a nice, upbeat way.


----------



## Stephenite (22 Jul 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Tough month personally and professionally and my mojo has got lost as a result


I know what you mean. You'll feel better though if you go for a run.

Can you swim? You can have my Oslo Tri startnumber.


----------



## Tin Pot (22 Jul 2016)

Can't run til next week and then only easy and upto 30 mins while I recover . Really want a 2hr trail run in this weather while it lasts!

Here a pic from my last run on Sunday :P


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Jul 2016)

Stephenite said:


> I know what you mean. You'll feel better though if you go for a run.
> 
> Can you swim? You can have my Oslo Tri startnumber.


I'll pass on the Tri 

I managed to get out for 5km this morning. First run since coming back to work in UK. You are right, I do feel better.


----------



## sarahale (23 Jul 2016)

I've recently taken up running again after entering a half marathon in September (Windsor) I aim to run to raise a little bit for charity and because I enjoy it. 

I'm doing about 10 miles a week at the moment, two days ago did my longest run yet of about 4.5 miles. I'm not the quickest runner in the world but I really enjoy it and it helps to strengthen an old injury I have


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jul 2016)

ParkRan at Pontefract this morning instead
It's the first time l've there for over a year!

_Mindst you, l did have a wheel to collect from Kendells in Castleford ('LBS', & home to one of the best wheel-builders around)!
It's less than ten minutes to the shop from there, rather than the 20-25, from Nostell Priory
It was a Vision 'Team 30'' Gary had pressed new cartridge bearings in_

It was already fairly warm on arrival, & the desire to have a dip in the fishing lake was tempting - if 'bad form'

Saw Mick, a good friend who'd won a (sprint) Triathlon last weekend by about 4 minutes!!
"Chapeau!", my friend


We did, however, all benefit from a shower, as the groundsmen of the RaceCourse (ParkRun shadows the course, on the camera car track) were watering it, with a tractor & bowser, and the over-spray reached us
Which was nice


Not a bad time really, l guess, but way off my PB there (or even my average time)

*48th/253 @ 23:39*


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2016)

Got totally pwned by a kid at parkrun this morning. I'm guessing around 8-9 years old. She was running with her dad and they came past me about 500m from the line. I tried to keep up, I really did, but she was going for it. 

I finished in 24.16, which I'm pretty pleased with - best time this year on this course. I've only run quicker once, on the alternative course, which is slightly flatter. Still a loooong way off my all-time PB though. 

According to the results, my young rival is in the JW10 category, so I'm probably about right on her age, and her course PB is 22.58. She has also gone under 24mins on the Canterbury course, which is a proper tough one. Crikey! That is seriously impressive.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2016)

Due to getting a little bit tipsy last night (last day at work for 2 weeks yesterday so I had a wee celebration) I didn't get out for a morning run. So I decided it would be a good idea to run 5k round the football pitch this afternoon whilst I was supposed to be watching the team I help out with. I'm now getting called Forrest. Bastards*

*they are obviously forgetting it's me that decides the pace at training and how many circuits they do...


----------



## User169 (25 Jul 2016)

smutchin said:


> Got totally pwned by a kid at parkrun this morning. I'm guessing around 8-9 years old. She was running with her dad and they came past me about 500m from the line. I tried to keep up, I really did, but she was going for it.
> 
> I finished in 24.16, which I'm pretty pleased with - best time this year on this course. I've only run quicker once, on the alternative course, which is slightly flatter. Still a loooong way off my all-time PB though.
> 
> According to the results, my young rival is in the JW10 category, so I'm probably about right on her age, and her course PB is 22.58. She has also gone under 24mins on the Canterbury course, which is a proper tough one. Crikey! That is seriously impressive.



My daughter races against a girl who ran 19:03 over 5km last year aged 10.


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2016)

DP said:


> My daughter races against a girl who ran 19:03 over 5km last year aged 10.



Blimey. That's insane. 

I'll tell my young rival at next week's parkrun - give her something to aim for. She's only been doing it a few months, so plenty of potential to improve!


----------



## flatflr (25 Jul 2016)

Just back from completing the Snowdon Trail Marathon over the weekend, took quite a while at 06:18:42 (but did include 5,400ft of climbing) which put me at 228th out of about 500. Well pleased with that result


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jul 2016)

smutchin said:


> Got totally pwned by a kid at parkrun this morning. I'm guessing around 8-9 years old. She was running with her dad and they came past me about 500m from the line. I tried to keep up, I really did, but she was going for it.
> 
> I finished in 24.16, which I'm pretty pleased with - best time this year on this course. I've only run quicker once, on the alternative course, which is slightly flatter. Still a loooong way off my all-time PB though.
> 
> According to the results, my young rival is in the JW10 category, so I'm probably about right on her age, and her course PB is 22.58. She has also gone under 24mins on the Canterbury course, which is a proper tough one. Crikey! That is seriously impressive.


Get pwned every week at Horsham by an under 10. You get used to it after a while.


----------



## Ian A (26 Jul 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Get pwned every week at Horsham by an under 10. You get used to it after a while.


A guy at track from our club who is faster than me gets beaten regularly by his son. Son is already sub 20min at parkrun. It's fantastic to see and I'll always encourage him (I marshal a lot more than I run Parkrun) but at the same time it helps me to realise I'll never be fast! Slow people just race further. If only the fast guys would stop racing longer too .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jul 2016)

Regarding fast kids
This years 'Wakefield 10K' was won by the son of one of our consultant Anaesthetists
He recorded 32:52, l think he's about 19?

Whilst Paddy, his dad is not too bad a runner, dare l say, roughly on a par with me (he's faster than me at ParkRun, but l can put a few minutes into him, at a 7 mile or so, fell-race)


We placed two (club members) in the top 10, normally either of them are capable of winning it, but not this time


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jul 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Get pwned every week at Horsham by an under 10. You get used to it after a while.



That's the great thing about them, the variation/inclusiveness of ages/capabilities
My club, for example, has 2 runners capable of 'sub 17' runs at Nostell (not flat!), & the other end sees members happy with '45'
There's sometimes a few rapid kids show up at my regular ParkRuns (Nostell Priory, & Pontefract RaceCourse), but more often at Pontefact
You're (ie; me) more likely to be 'chicked', as the expression goes, but l have no issues with that, if someone's faster than me, it's fine
Using last Saturdays Pontefract, as an example 
253 finishers
Fastest junior = 18th @ 21:09 (JM 11-14)
Fastest lady = 19th @ 21:15 (45-49) - my friend, Angela, who has a 19:28 PB there

Ahead of me, were 3 'JM11-14', 1 'JM 15-17', 1 'SW25-29'
I was 48th @ 23:39


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jul 2016)

Christ, remind me to never ask a runner about times...


----------



## DRHysted (28 Jul 2016)

feeling quite happy with todays training. New longest distance of 21 miles (so I've broken the 20 mile barrier now) in 3hours 3 minutes. Next month I'm going to be hard pushed to find time for long runs as I've got plenty of overtime and blood donation. But I think I'll manage the New Forest Marathon respectably now (11th September).
In fact I'm considering adjusting my target time from 4.5 hours to 3.75!!


----------



## DRHysted (29 Jul 2016)

DRHysted said:


> feeling quite happy with todays training. New longest distance of 21 miles (so I've broken the 20 mile barrier now) in 3hours 3 minutes. Next month I'm going to be hard pushed to find time for long runs as I've got plenty of overtime and blood donation. But I think I'll manage the New Forest Marathon respectably now (11th September).
> In fact I'm considering adjusting my target time from 4.5 hours to 3.75!!



I've decided to make my suffering worthwhile for the Hampshire & Ilse of Wight Air Ambulance (the further I push myself the closer I think I'm getting to need them). If anyone what's to help out I've set up a just giving page here www.justgiving.com/Duane-Hysted


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jul 2016)

Nostell Priory #105 this morning
Quite breezy, on the 'out' towards the Estate Church, this morning

Felt okay, after first mile (still have knee issues, after a fall in a XC race, back in 2012 - can't start quickly)

Second fastest event of year, 7 seconds quicker would have seen a better time
Oh well!!!

(no official times yet, so that time's on my watch)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jul 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Nostell Priory #105 this morning
> 
> Second fastest event of year, 7 seconds quicker would have seen a better time
> (no official times yet, so that time's on my watch)


*31st/191 @ 23:38*


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Aug 2016)

Fellow runners, if any of you would like to sponsor me, on August 20th, I will be running 26km on my home of Wolfe Island to raise money for cancer care in Kingston, Ontario. The event was inspired by the fact that several of our fellow islanders currently fighting cancer, including the father of our neighbour and best friend on the island. I won't mention this again here or anywhere else on the site...

https://www.kintera.org/faf/donorReg/donorPledge.asp?ievent=1163516&supId=438444246


----------



## User19783 (5 Aug 2016)

I brought a new gadget the other day, used it for the first time, 
omg
It's brilliant,
After years of using Garmin forunner 205 then the forunner 305, the 305 started to play up a bit, like it wouldn't upload or when out to start a run, I had to wait ages for signal.
So I went out and brought a new Garmin forunner620
Well it's blown me away with all the stats ,
I won't bore you with them, but on my run this morning, I did a pb for a 5km, sure it motivate me, 30 second quicker. Now that's a result that makes me smile.
Can't wait to go for run again, but the watch is telling me to rest for 70 hours, hum no way, not waiting that long, Sunday. Is when my next session is.
Thanks for listening.
Mud


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Aug 2016)

Put in only 13 miles this week but hoping to go to parkrun and set a PB tomorrow am.

Planning to keep the weekly volume fairly low the next few months.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Aug 2016)

User19783 said:


> After years of using Garmin forunner 205 then the forunner 305, the 305 started to play up a bit, like it wouldn't upload or when out to start a run, I had to wait ages for signal.



I've got a 305, but don't use it very often
I know l've not used it this year, in fact, the last time l used was possibly in the runup to my Clubs half-marathon last April!


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

User19783 said:


> So I went out and brought a new Garmin forunner620
> Well it's blown me away with all the stats...



I've been using a 405CX for a few years and have been very happy with it. I got it second-hand off ebay for a good price and the only flaw with it has been that the battery is old so it won't hold a charge very well. But as long as I keep it topped up, I rarely run long enough for this to be a problem.

For ages, I've been considering upgrading either to a 220 or a 620. I've always been put off the 620 by the price, but on the other hand, I've been put off the 220 by the lack of a Virtual Pacer, which is my favourite feature of the 405CX.

However, now that the 630 has come out, the price has come down quite significantly on the 620. 

So I've just gone and ordered one. 

I don't think I'll use most of the training features, but aside from the VP, the connectivity is another major attraction - ie being able to upload runs via my phone without having to wait until I can get back to my desktop computer.


----------



## User19783 (6 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> the connectivity is another major attraction - ie being able to upload runs via my phone without having to wait until I can get back to my desktop computer.



This was my main reason for upgrading, 

The only trouble with the 630, is, you can receive email and texts, which I don't want,
The 620 is everything and more than I will ever need,.
I say a good investment.

So looking for my run tomorrow morning.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Aug 2016)

_'Trunce' #7_ this evening

A very slow start, & quite crowded
I did expect to have to queue at the kissing-gate, but I was too far back, for the front queue, & fast enough to avoid the *big* queue

Didn't feel fast, & I walked a section of the main hill, but managed to make up a few places on the descent in the woods

No official results yet, but it will be my fastest time of this years series, I have run all seven (but still way off my real PB)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Aug 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _'Trunce' #7_ this evening
> No official results yet, but it will be my fastest time of this years series, I have run all seven (but still way off my real PB)



*105th/235 @ 36:25*
Years best by 24 seconds, but still a couple of minutes off even last years best (34:26)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Aug 2016)

Mondays 'Trunce' photos, on the return leg (circa 1/2 mile from finish)


https://www.flickr.com/photos/mossienetphotography/albums/72157672117093976


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Aug 2016)

All went to ratchet on my return to UK three weeks ago.

I ended up walking part of parkrun on Saturday, for the first time ever, in 80 parkruns, except for once when I was tail runner.

Need to get my head and my shoot together.


----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2016)

I think I know how you feel - I went out for a run today on my usual 7.6km loop round the woods and recorded my second slowest time ever. Admittedly, it was hot and humid but I struggled to achieve more than a plodding pace, and I felt really battered at the end of it.

On the plus side, I got to try out my new toy - the FR620 - but I can see I'm going to have to take some time to familiarise myself with its operation, which is very different to the 405CX it's replacing.


----------



## iandg (11 Aug 2016)

I used to be - found this link today

Edit - I started to get knee trouble again in the early 2000's and in about 2005 a group of cyclists started to get together and Hebridean CC eventually formed and I'm back to cycling now - but recently bought a pair of running trainers to get started again.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Aug 2016)

Going to go out for a run down a local route I have never run before, plan is to run at least 1km further than I did on Tuesday night, 80/20 style.

I may well get lost.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Aug 2016)

Goal distance achieved last night, albeit slowly, but it left me with nigh-on 4km to get home.

Stupid boy.


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2016)

Bailed out after one lap of parkrun this morning - first time I've ever done that!

In my defence, I'd ridden 37km to Ashford instead of my local parkrun, and I'd set off late so had to hammer it to get there in time. I might have made it except that I took a wrong turn that added a few km in distance to my ride, as well as some extra vertical gain. I started the run just as the fastest runners were coming through to start their second lap, but soon was suffering what triathletes know as brick legs, as well as finding it hard to breathe - suspect a bout of exercise-induced asthma - so I struggled round the first lap then called it a day.

Went for a coffee with a friend afterwards and recovered enough for the ride home, which was at a much gentler pace.

Disappointed about DNFing the parkrun though.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Aug 2016)

*Nostell #108*

Started at the back, not sure why, but only about 3 runners behind me - even all the pushchairs were in front!, so had to work though

It was a far better temperature for me, 13 degrees on arrival! 

Managed to work though, over the 2 laps, & finished *20th/145 @ 23:43*


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Aug 2016)

Did the 26km charity run yesterday, on one of the hottest and most humid days we've had recently. 5 of us did the whole thing. The pace was way too fast for a supposedly relaxed run at the start. We had agreed to do 6 minute kilometres but for the first 10 we were on 5.10 pace, and dropping one woman. So I made everyone slow it down to about 5.45. Despite the support we had, the heat affected all of us towards the end. I utterly fell apart after 21km and staggered the rest of the way along with the funrunners who joined us for the last few km. This was the furthest I have run for a while and it hurt. Today I have a very painful strain in my neck and shoulder. Anyway, we did it and most importantly the event raised over $16,000 for local cancer care.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Aug 2016)

One of my mates from the local running club suggested building a new mojo by doing a streak. On day 8 so far, having just done the hardest and slowest 15km of my life in the hills above San Severino Marche where we are on hols. Only 3km tomorrow thank goodness.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Aug 2016)

*Trunce #8* on Monday evening (9 race series)
I went, but wasn't looking forward to it, as I was tired out

I worked till 22:00 Sunday evening
Didn't go to bed until about 23:40 (after showering & eating)
Alarm went at 03:00, Monday morning
Out of the door, & driving to Yeadon Airport, by 04:00, to take wife & daughter for their holiday flight
And, I wasn't able to go back to sleep/have a nap

I was standing in the pack, at the start-line, not paying attention, & talking to Rose (one of our members), when we noticed that everyone was moving






It was a steady first half-mile, as I couldn't get through, but ended up pace-making with Lisa Hinchcliffe (wife of a very good CX rider, I know)

It made it a fairly steady run round, making up places where I could
A double-knotted shoelace worked loose in the last mile, but I wasn't stopping to tie it, & lose time, so risked it working too loose, & losing the shoe on the rocky/pebbled farm-track finish

Crossing the line in; *110th/240 @ 37:49*

On the bright side......
I was in the car, & driven back to, & was on the M1 (10 miles away or so) before the last runners had finished

That said, I cast no aspersions on the tail-enders, I've been there, in an escorting (first-timers) capacity



Some photos, from the first river crossing (also 3rd crossing, on the return leg); https://www.flickr.com/photos/mossienetphotography/sets/72157672853910785


----------



## User19783 (23 Aug 2016)

I did a 5K tonight, slowest ever, probably due to doing a 12 hour shift and being so warm, but very enjoyable.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Aug 2016)

Oh, & filmage, of the same crossing spot



Which is here, the camera-man would have been stood just out of shot, to the left (location map, below the picture)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4201259


----------



## Stephenite (24 Aug 2016)

User19783 said:


> I did a 5K tonight, slowest ever, probably due to doing a 12 hour shift and being so warm, but very enjoyable.


Whenever I run 5k it takes almost always 30 min. It can be hilly or it can be flat, and it'll still be 30 minutes. In fact, the sprint tri I did last week - the run took exactly 30 minutes.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Aug 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Oh, & filmage, of the same crossing spot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well done to those runners who used the rocks. As for the "waders", nobbers...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Well done to those runners who used the rocks. As for the "waders", nobbers...


I must be a 'Nobber' then?
The water is an easier option, generally, as the rocks can be very slippery, due to moss on them, which is duely soaked by the splashes, I made up a place there 
It was a shallow water event, this is the 2nd crossing, after heavy rain (note safety rope)
It also has stepping-stones which are sometimes displaced by the water, & they're not little blocks either (almost 3 foot cubes)


----------



## smutchin (24 Aug 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> The water is an easier option, generally, as the rocks can be very slippery, due to moss on them, which is duely soaked by the splashes



I can't imagine the people who used the rocks kept their feet dry anyway - especially when they had runners splashing past them through the stream.

The Beauty and the Beast marathon that I did in 2014 featured a stream that you had to cross six times. By far the easiest and quickest option was just to plough through it. It was fun!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Aug 2016)

*Today*
Nostell ParkRun #109

Started near the back, as I'd been talking. Again
A very steady first lap, picking people off, just biding time/trying to go faster (as if!!!)

Ended up with tag '_44_', & a (self-recorded, at the moment) _23:46


_


Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Trunce #8* on Monday evening (9 race series)


It's the last event on Monday 12th, generally - if you're so inclined - a fancy dress race

I was rostered for a 13:00 - 22:00 shift, but persuaded a collegue to exchange his 06:00 - 14:00 shift, so I can go
That'll make it all 9 events attended


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Aug 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Today*
> Nostell ParkRun #109
> 
> 
> ...



_44th/255 @ 23:48_ officially


----------



## Garry A (27 Aug 2016)

Decided yesterday to go run half marathon distance just for fun and to complete the monthly Strava challenge. Did 21.5k in 1:49:54.
Work wasn't fun this morning with creaky legs.
https://www.strava.com/activities/689647384


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2016)

It's the Clubs _'Autumn Handicap'_ on Thursday
I wonder what kind of a target-time I'll be given, seeing as I've not raced much this year, only ParkRunning, & the Trunces 
My last real race was the 'Withins', last October; http://www.woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=withins



So, the handicappers only really have my ParkRun times to go on (& I'm slow there, this year)
http://gb.mapometer.com/running/route_4393990.html


----------



## User19783 (31 Aug 2016)

Had my first real issue whilst I was out yesterday morning, but I didn't realize how serious the problem was, until I google the condition,

Runners chill,

I planned to do a steady hour run at zone 3 to 4, felt good up to 45 minutes then I got goosebumps and started to feel chilly?
I carry on and it happened again few minutes later, but I was near home by then,
When I rehydrated,

Yes I didn't take any water with me, but I never felt the need before, but from now on, I shall put in some stuff in the water, (salts and stuff)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Aug 2016)

User19783 said:


> Had my first real issue whilst I was out yesterday morning, but I didn't realize how serious the problem was, until I google the condition,
> 
> Runners chill,
> 
> ...



Never encountered this, in 8 years?
The odd sensation of cold finger-tips yes, but not all-body


----------



## User19783 (31 Aug 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Never encountered this, in 8 years?
> The odd sensation of cold finger-tips yes, but not all-body


Likewise
But I have been pushing it a bit, doing more cycling and running, these last few weeks.
The temperature for the morning's run was 20℃ but the sun was out and not much wind.

Google advice was to stop running, cool down and rehydrate. Also make an appointment with doctor as there might other issues?

Which I might if it happens again

But first I am buying some High 5 electrolytes tabs, and a running bottle .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Aug 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> It's the Clubs _'Autumn Handicap'_ on Thursday


http://www.ackworthroadrunnersandac.co.uk/autumn-handicap-2016/4579942143


----------



## DRHysted (31 Aug 2016)

Well 10 days until my first Marathon. I wish I could say I was confidently looking forward to it, but all my long training runs have been hampered in some way & this oppressive heat hasn't helped one bit. The longest I managed was 23.5 but from 19 miles onward it was a mixture of walking hobbling and some strange shuffle run! Which was a shame because at the beginning of July I did a nice 21miles without stopping & didn't feel like death the next day. 

Oh well I'm sure with everyone around me (I train solo due to being antisocial & shift work) and not having to carry 2.5 litres of water (+food); I'll be fine. 

At least I don't have to return to work afterwards as I'm on holiday. Does however mean I have a 250 mile drive 2 days after running 26.2 miles(I think that .2 of a mile will matter).


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Aug 2016)

DRHysted said:


> Well 10 days until my first Marathon. I wish I could say I was confidently looking forward to it, but all my long training runs have been hampered in some way & this oppressive heat hasn't helped one bit. The longest I managed was 23.5 but from 19 miles onward it was a mixture of walking hobbling and some strange shuffle run! Which was a shame because at the beginning of July I did a nice 21miles without stopping & didn't feel like death the next day.


Here's another thing I don't understand about runners/running training. I have spoken to a few runners at work (I still class myself as a former cyclist who shuffles around for a bit in running shoes) and asked them about longer events they have entered and training, and can't understand why anyone would try to run distances just below the target event as part of a training plan. Maybe it's my past experience of longer distance cycling; I would never consider riding 200km as part of training for a 300km event or riding 500km part of training for a 600km event, rather a series of 50km-100km training rides over a period of time as cumulatively aiding my training.

I'm sure it all makes sense to running peeps and sits well in terms of training schedules by people who know "stuff", but I cannae work it out.


----------



## Stephenite (31 Aug 2016)

Good luck with that @DRHysted! 

My advice would be to lay off the booze the night before. Other than that I can't offer anything useful. Apart from relax and enjoy it. You know you're going to complete. Just follow your plan as best you can. You can improve on your finish time when you do the next marathon.


----------



## smutchin (31 Aug 2016)

Attempting the full distance for the first time on "race day" doesn't make sense to me, unless you're doing it purely for the sense of occasion.

If your aim is to get a good time, surely you want to have practised the full distance (or even over-distance) ahead of the event for conditioning?

I did my first marathon by way of training for another (harder) marathon I'd entered that was a few weeks later. I had intended to do at least one or two full-distance training runs ahead of the first marathon but life got in the way, so that first marathon was my first time I'd run further than 25km, and I suffered for it.


----------



## Stephenite (31 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Here's another thing I don't understand about runners/running training. I have spoken to a few runners at work (I still class myself as a former cyclist who shuffles around for a bit in running shoes) and asked them about longer events they have entered and training, and can't understand why anyone would try to run distances just below the target event as part of a training plan. Maybe it's my past experience of longer distance cycling; I would never consider riding 200km as part of training for a 300km event or riding 500km part of training for a 600km event, rather a series of 50km-100km training rides over a period of time as cumulatively aiding my training.
> 
> I'm sure it all makes sense to running peeps and sits well in terms of training schedules by people who know "stuff", but I cannae work it out.


Could it be about building up the milage slowly, so as to avoid injury, and not to have the marathon (eg) be a complete sufferfest? I don't know, I'm not a 'runner' either.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Aug 2016)

Stephenite said:


> Could it be about building up the milage slowly, so as to avoid injury, and not to have the marathon (eg) be a complete sufferfest? I don't know, I'm not a 'runner' either.


I'm not sure either tbh, just seemed a bit odd as some were speaking of pushing their limits in training for just below event distances which seems to risk injury to me rather than more frequent shorter runs. I can get the bit about doing slightly longer distances but not to the extent of risking injury or resulting in periods of tiredness/long recovery.


----------



## Stephenite (31 Aug 2016)

New shoes! 





I've been looking for a pair of cushioned trail shoes for a 15km run I'm booked for on Saturday. Better late than never!


----------



## smutchin (31 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'm not sure either tbh, just seemed a bit odd as some were speaking of pushing their limits in training for just below event distances which seems to risk injury to me rather than more frequent shorter runs.



I think the 'pushing your limits' thing is the key - long training runs should be undertaken at slower than 'race pace', definitely not pushing hard.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> .
> 
> If your aim is to get a good time...


That's maybe what it is, I don't run to achieve times or beat others. Yet


----------



## pubrunner (31 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> . . . . . . . can't understand why anyone would try to run distances just below the target event as part of a training plan.



It isn't so much the distance that counts, as time on feet; when I prepared for marathons, I'd build up to long distance runs of 3 - 3.5 hours (about 20 miles) - done at a steady pace and with a significant amount of hills and off-road running. If you only train for up to (for example) 7 or 8 miles, you'll be ill- prepared for a marathon, 'cos your legs just won't be used to racing for that amount of time. Cycling makes different demands - but since the bike takes the rider's weight, it saves a lot of wear and tear on the legs and it makes it easier to take a breather.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'm not sure either tbh, just seemed a bit odd as some were speaking of pushing their limits in training for just below event distances which seems to risk injury to me rather than more frequent shorter runs. I can get the bit about doing slightly longer distances but not to the extent of risking injury or resulting in periods of tiredness/long recovery.



The theory goes (and works for me in practise)
Run slow over long distances and you'll have very little chance of picking up running injuries which are often caused by going too far AND too fast (too soon.) Going slow you'll be able to run often because the tiredness doesn't really happen like it does if you do, say, a shorter higher intensity run.

You're ignoring the key difference between exertion on two wheels v two legs. Impact. The point of running the long runs, equivalent to race distance, is to get the nerves, muscles, etc., in the lower body adapted and used to dealing with the constant hammering they will get, and the neuro-muscular fatigue this induces, a hammering which can stop you in your tracks even if you have the CV fitness to run the distance.

I never* run further than half these days, and in 'training' I stop short at 16km reasoning that the last 5km is just a parkrun.

*a very long time.

TMN to @pubrunner


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Sep 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> http://www.ackworthroadrunnersandac.co.uk/autumn-handicap-2016/4579942143


I missed my start
Wasn't paying attention, so was almost 2 minutes late off

I did catch several up though, including someone who was 'capped to finish almost 2:30 ahead of me, & possibly put 30 seconds into him

Not sure of my own time, against my supposed 33:50, as I didn't start my watch


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Sep 2016)

pubrunner said:


> It isn't so much the distance that counts, as time on feet; when I prepared for marathons, I'd build up to long distance runs of 3 - 3.5 hours (about 20 miles) - done at a steady pace and with a significant amount of hills and off-road running. If you only train for up to (for example) 7 or 8 miles, you'll be ill- prepared for a marathon, 'cos your legs just won't be used to racing for that amount of time. Cycling makes different demands - but since the bike takes the rider's weight, it saves a lot of wear and tear on the legs and it makes it easier to take a breather.


Just back in after 20km of trails, starting with 2.5km of uphill was a great idea (not!), in 2hr 30 min just to see the effect of going further than my usual distance; I usually go for runs of between 45min - 1hr 15mins.

I discovered that I am tired. Good night.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Sep 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I missed my start
> Wasn't paying attention, so was almost 2 minutes late off
> 
> I did catch several up though, including someone who was 'capped to finish almost 2:30 ahead of me, & possibly put 30 seconds into him
> Not sure of my own time, against my supposed 33:50, as I didn't start my watch



My actual run time *36:44* 
That said, I'm not sure, if that factored in my late departure??

The winner was Sarah Bailey who was 'capped at _45:45_, she actually ran in _42:17_ , going under her time by *3:28*

Fastest man took 4th place, with his cap of _38:00_, returned at _35:49_, under by *2:11*


Fastest male run time was _28:30_ 
Fastest female run time was _29:01_ (Bekki Winters)

No delineation between Seniors/Vets, etc... (all covered within handicapping)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Sep 2016)

Before last Saturdays ParkRun, I did consider driving to Wakefield instead, & having a go at the Thornes Park event
Wakefield Park does really consist of three parks, but the PR only really enters Thornes, hence the name (the other two being; _Clarence_, & _Holmfield_)
http://www.parkrun.org.uk/wakefieldthornes/course/
I know most of the terrain inside it, due to having ridden Cyclo-Cross in there many times over the years


Upon arrival, I thought it was cancelled, initially, as up to 08:50, there was only about a dozen of us milling about
Then they came............

I was scanning the crowd to see if I knew anyone, & someone tapped me on the shoulder; it was Sarah, one of our Surgical Assessment Unit nurses
(looking even better than normal, in lycra - sorry folks but it's true)

It seemed to have a good turnout, with maybe 10 newbies & 3 (including me) 'tourists' - one from Cambridge!

The start was odd, a hairpin (between highish grass-bankings) after 10 yards, then a downhill (with speed-bumps!)

Whilst it wasn't a paced event, there were 2 in vests '25' & '30'
I followed the '25' down the hill, but overtook him after about 600 yards

Whether, I pushed a bit because I didn't know the course (not on foot anyway?) I overtook a lot more than passed me

I wasn't exactly sure where we would finish, but was very happy to collect the (I think?) _'44'_ token, with a self-timed *23:21*
No officials yet

I'd hazard a guess at 175 runners, just by a rough head count at the start


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Sep 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I was scanning the crowd to see if I knew anyone, & someone tapped me on the shoulder; it was Sarah, one of our Surgical Assessment Unit nurses
> I wasn't exactly sure where we finished, but was very happy to collect the (I think?) _'44'_ token, with a self-timed *23:21*
> No officials yet
> 
> I'd hazard a guess at 175 runners, just by a rough head count at the start



A big wrong, on the numbers!!!

Official result; _*42nd/218 @ 23:21 *_I'm happy with that, for a first attempt

Sarah was; *142nd @ 30:57*


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Sep 2016)

Gawd but I do love parkrun. Had a good natter with a girl friend for two laps before the Garmin started moaning I'd gone above my HR zone. Really enjoyable run. 10 miles minimum tomorrow.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Sep 2016)

I'd only been home about 10 minutes, let the Dogs out, put the kettle on
I'd not even thought about a shower, & getting changed, when it started raining. Substantially!!

So, stuff the kettle, I headed back out whilst I was damp anyway

Not far, just another loop, through the edge of town, a footpath under the Wakefield - Castleford railway, over the fields to a housing estate at Altofts, & back under the railway again, along a different path (via an 'occupation bridge', but they're more like tunnels, as they were under the sidings & engine sheds)

Approaching the 'tunnel'






The bridge/tunnel
Circa 70 yards in length





And, back via what's known locally as the 'Cornish estate', as is understandable with names like; Falmouth Avenue, Bodmin Drive, Tintagel Court, Polperro Close, etc.....

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4885567
Starting near the Cemetery (marked near the 'Crown Copyright'), clockwise, along the footpath - to the right of the 's' of Altofts
under the railway, turn right, under it again, & back to the blue circle, then back to the (yellow) main road & up it (south-westerly)
Circa 3 miles, & back home, slightly slower than this morning, but what the heck?!?




Nice & wet, came back with a grin on my face, but clean, due to the amount of rain, despite the mud


----------



## Stephenite (3 Sep 2016)

Had a fantastic run today. An organised run called Nordmarkstravern. I did the half distance. 15km, of which two thirds are technical muddy, rooty, rocky stuff all up and down, and one third gravel track. Through the forest just north of Oslo. Well down the rankings, of course, but a great day out. I offered a wine gum to a young lady beside me at the start line, and we kept meeting one another on the trail. I would have her on the tricky downhill bits, and she would sail past on the straights. She beat me by twenty seconds in the end, and came first in her class - women 60-64. I finished in 1:51 and came 32/36, men 45-49.

I took the risk of buying new shoes for this run knowing i wouldn't be able to try them out before the start. It paid off. I have a couple of pairs of trail shoes but they don't offer much cushioning. Namely, Salomon Fellraiser, from a couple of years back, and Altra Superior 2. I struggle with PF in the left foot, and crushed heels (or heel cap syndrome). (I'm on my fourth physio, and he wants to inject cortisone into the PF - that will have to wait until autumn/winter because it'll take three weeks rehab on crutches). Very happy i am with my new Saucony Peregrine 6. They would, possibly, be the perfect shoe for me if they had a bit more arch support. Of course, i tend not to run on tarmac - tarmac is for bicycles .

A beautiful couple of hours in a boreal forest. Unfortunately, i didn't take any photos en route. You'll have to amke do with these: shoes, and t-shirt (i didn't care for this years t-shirt so blagged one from last year, even though they only had XXL :P)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Sep 2016)

Found out my club had an HM training run organised this morning. Ran to the sports centre, met up with them, did the run, (4th from last overall and last male, but I was running to my plan not theirs) ran back home. Ran an HM as a result.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> Just back in after 20km of trails, starting with 2.5km of uphill was a great idea (not!), in 2hr 30 min just to see the effect of going further than my usual distance; I usually go for runs of between 45min - 1hr 15mins.
> 
> I discovered that I am tired. Good night.


There appears to be no adverse effect  Did 4 miles this evening and everything functioning. Actually, probably better than usual and no hip pain at all - I usually have sore left hip for a couple of miles (at least) and calves were fine too.

I suppose my "I don't get why runners run longer distances" view might have changed...


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> and calves were fine too.


Were the lambs jealous?


----------



## Stephenite (4 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> Just back in after 20km


I you in training for a H(alf )M(arafun)?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2016)

Stephenite said:


> I you in training for a H(alf )M(arafun)?


No. Just p*ssing about with running cos I got fed up with cycling. I still think runners are nobbers.


----------



## Stephenite (4 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> There appears to be no adverse effect  Did 4 miles this evening and everything functioning. Actually, probably better than usual and no hip pain at all - I usually have sore left hip for a couple of miles (at least) and calves were fine too.
> 
> I suppose my "I don't get why runners run longer distances" view might have changed...


Last year i was struggling to run 5k. I could just about do it. It was a struggle, and i was very happy with the result. Slow, but i could run for 5k. Then i was dragged kicking and screaming (by a mate) into a 10k. It was great! I didn't run all the way because there were a few steep ups but, it was great fun. And a learning curve was identified. I was sore but healthy, and i realised i could run further than 5k. The 5k's then became easy. Slow, but easy.

The next 'event' i am doing is the same (and first) 10k i did last year. I'm going to try and train for it. It's in six weeks. Should be plenty of time but, with two small kids, other 'challenges' present themselves on a regular basis.


----------



## Stephenite (4 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> No. Just p*ssing about with running cos I got fed up with cycling. I still think runners are nobbers.


We're all nobbers deep down inside. I just thought you were building up slowly from 20 to 21km. Over a period of time, like.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2016)

Stephenite said:


> We're all nobbers deep down inside. I just thought you were building up slowly from 20 to 21km. Over a period of time, like.


I'm an absolute nobber - I reckon I could run marathon distance nae bother, and probably Ultra as well (whatever that is) - plod along.


----------



## pubrunner (4 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> I still think runners are nobbers.



We are, mostly.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Sep 2016)

I am neither a cyclist nor a runner but I am a total nobber nonetheless, sigh.


----------



## DRHysted (5 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> No. Just p*ssing about with running cos I got fed up with cycling. I still think runners are nobbers.



Strangely nobber is one of the few things I've not called myself. Idiot, lunatic, insane come up quite often, but not nobber


----------



## User42542 (7 Sep 2016)

Embarked on my first Couch to 5k last night, and thoroughly enjoyed it, even though its not much fun lugging 20st around!

Weirdly looking forward to the next run on Thursday!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Sep 2016)

DRHysted said:


> Strangely nobber is one of the few things I've not called myself. Idiot, lunatic, insane come up quite often, but not nobber


You nobber!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Sep 2016)

Just entered Lisbon Half in December. Day before my 56th birthday. HM a month from now until 2017. Two in September. Eeek!


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2016)

I started running again this year to help me recover from my accident in February, where the dog bowled me over and I screwed the ligaments up my right leg from my heel to my hip.

I'd recovered fairly well, but the physio was worried about muscle wastage in my hip due to 4 months of limping about on a crutch. She gave me some exercises to do, but clearly I know better than her so threw them in the bin and decided that as well as easing back into cycling I should start running again to vary the exercise, and perhaps get my heart and lungs back in shape too.

Admittedly, it's more luck than good judgement that I have largely recovered, and the imbalance in my hips has been rectified. I still get the odd ache in my heel and knee, but physio reckons I might do for a year or more yet, but i can live with it.

I'm now running 4-5 times a week. I have a load of routes plotted, and tend to alternate short-long-short for variety. My short routes are 3 to 3.75 miles, my longs range from 5 up to 8.5 miles. I'm knocking back now about 25 miles a week, and every 7-10 days have 2 consecutive days off to give my joints and gristly bits a rest.

My times aren't breathtaking, but that's not why I'm doing it. I'm chugging along at about 10 minutes a mile, but the good news is that's constant. whether I do three or twelve, its always within a few seconds of 10 mins a mile. I plod relentlessly. I can live with that.

My weight hasn't altered much, but my leg muscles, particularly my calves, are growing rapidly, and I'm going to need new trousers soon. My BP has always been a touch high, but it's now 117/67, which the nurse reckons is teenager territory (albeit fat teenagers on 40 Bensons a day  ) and I'm sleeping much better. My cycling stamina seems to have improved too, though whether that's physical or whether I'm just getting more adept with practice at disengaging my conscious brain and plugging along on autopilot I couldn't say. 

So I did it to help recover from injury, but I've settled into that groove. As I've started to see the benefits I've got more into it, and now I'm a confirmed running addict. I've even splurged £1200 on a treadmill so if the weather is monsoon/icy/3 feet of snow/40C sun, then I can still get my fix.

Anyone else out there do any running?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Sep 2016)

Drago said:


> Anyone else out there do any running?



Mmm, let me see...

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/any-runners-on-here.110181/

I'd have thought your Search and Rescue experience and years in the Polismight have helped you find stuff. Apparently not.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Sep 2016)

User said:


> Northamptonshire S&R... lost cats a specialty.


Poor cats


----------



## fimm (8 Sep 2016)

Bit harsh, Marmion...
I like running.
@Drago you can run in the rain, you know  you won't melt. Just like cycling, all you need is the right kit. A lot of my sports kit gets used for both running and cycling depending on the temperature.


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2016)

Good grief no. It takes decades of training and experience to be put on lost cat detail. Doubt i'll ever progress that far.

Indeed Fimm, a lot of my plain cycling tops are dandy for running too.


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2016)

I've been in the gym and one twot started mocking a young lady who was wearing mitts while on the weights. I loomed over the fellow and pointed out that the lass probably didn't want to chew her palms up. It's no wonder some ladies are reluctant to go to the gym, and it's a great shame.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Sep 2016)

User said:


> I wish they did something like that for men as well.
> 
> I did ask Gymphobics if they'd start a men's version but they didn't seem to think men would need it, as they wouldn't be put off going to the gym as many women are.


they probably do. It's called a 'couch to 5k' or 'learn to run' course and will be run by the community/more social/less serious end of your local running club though the course leader will be a properly trained and accredited coach. Very informal, lots of fun, and starts off with lots of walking and very little running and takes you to running, at your own pace, the full 5k, often with a 'passing out' run at a local 5k parkrun. And running doesn't get more informal and friendly and accepting of all abilities than parkrun.


----------



## sarahale (8 Sep 2016)

Yes I love running, not very good but that doesn't matter. 

I've strengthened a thigh injury (a huge tree branch fell on me and ripped the muscle open) to the point I can now run half marathons and cycling 100miles pain free. Used to hurt even standing before some amazing doctor suggested light running/swimming/cycling and gone from there. The more I do the better it and I feel


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Sep 2016)

User13710 said:


> I would like to try running, having been told I would benefit some more high-impact exercise for bone density. I've always said I couldn't run across a room, so I need some beginner training and encouragement. Until recently all the local running clubs were a bit too daunting and 'athletics club' for me, but now I've come across one that is much less formal, women-only, and which runs beginners' courses for women who have never done any running at all, leading up to a 5k Parkrun. It might be a while before the next course starts, but I think I'll be giving it a go .


I discovered my own lack of bone density the hard way, through a fractured femur. Once the medics had ruled out the possibility of prostate cancer as the cause of my atypical osteoarthritis they decided it was idiopathic and recommended I take up running (even though, chortle, I was running, albeit on a rugby pitch with a whistle in hand, when the femur got cracked). My club doesn't do women only courses but the ratio of women to men on our learn to run courses is about 90:10 and most of the course leaders and volunteers are women.

and parkrun is just BRILLIANT. Plenty of people walk all the way round ours.

Circumstances over the last 18 months have dictated that running has taken over from cycling as my main form of exercise. 850km run so far this year.


----------



## sarahale (8 Sep 2016)

User13710 said:


> I would like to try running, having been told I would benefit some more high-impact exercise for bone density. I've always said I couldn't run across a room, so I need some beginner training and encouragement. Until recently all the local running clubs were a bit too daunting and 'athletics club' for me, but now I've come across one that is much less formal, women-only, and which runs beginners' courses for women who have never done any running at all, leading up to a 5k Parkrun. It might be a while before the next course starts, but I think I'll be giving it a go .



You could also give the nhs podcast couch to 5k a go. My boyfriend is on week 7 and today has a run of 25mins. He pretty much did zero exercise before taking it up. He finds it easy and the podcast guides you through everything. It seems like a great way of starting running if you haven't got a group to join.


----------



## S-Express (8 Sep 2016)

Drago said:


> Anyone else out there do any running?



Lilke Marmion said - there's a 130 page thread on it, just below this one.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Sep 2016)

I don't think Drongo could ever be accused of lack of density


----------



## stephec (8 Sep 2016)

User13710 said:


> I did know about that, and I'm sure it's great, but I wouldn't be at all motivated to do it on my own.


Have you had a look at the run England website? 

I know my club advertises it's beginners courses on there.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Sep 2016)

User13710 said:


> I did know about that, and I'm sure it's great, but I wouldn't be at all motivated to do it on my own.


Running buddy is a very useful accessory.


----------



## srw (8 Sep 2016)

Stephenite said:


> Last year i was struggling to run 5k. I could just about do it. It was a struggle, and i was very happy with the result. Slow, but i could run for 5k. Then i was dragged kicking and screaming (by a mate) into a 10k. It was great! I didn't run all the way because there were a few steep ups but, it was great fun. And a learning curve was identified. I was sore but healthy, and i realised i could run further than 5k. The 5k's then became easy. Slow, but easy.
> 
> The next 'event' i am doing is the same (and first) 10k i did last year. I'm going to try and train for it. It's in six weeks. Should be plenty of time but, with two small kids, other 'challenges' present themselves on a regular basis.





User42542 said:


> Embarked on my first Couch to 5k last night, and thoroughly enjoyed it, even though its not much fun lugging 20st around!
> 
> Weirdly looking forward to the next run on Thursday!



Thank goodness this thread is beginning to get back down to my level.

After wrecking my achilles in a run earlier in the year by not training, and increasing the wreckage by walking in Shetland I went to see a physio. I'm now at the stage of strengthening and balance exercises to get back to very short running in a couple of weeks time, hopefully building up to a parkrun within a month or so. All I need to do is get around to doing the exercises I've been given. For some reason this third phase is proving more difficult to start than the first two.


----------



## srw (8 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Running buddy is a very useful accessory.


Depends on who you are! There's only one club I want to be a member of, and it's not a running club. I have no desire to have someone else inflect themselves on me while I'm hauling my overweight frame around a park.

I suppose what would be ideal would be a buddy who could hold me to account without actually being there.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Sep 2016)

srw said:


> Depends on who you are! There's only one club I want to be a member of, and it's not a running club. I have no desire to have someone else inflect themselves on me while I'm hauling my overweight frame around a park.
> 
> I suppose what would be ideal would be a buddy who could hold me to account without actually being there.


I can't think of anything more off-putting than a "running buddy"


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Sep 2016)

srw said:


> Depends on who you are! There's only one club I want to be a member of, and it's not a running club. I have no desire to have someone else inflect themselves on me while I'm hauling my overweight frame around a park.
> 
> I suppose what would be ideal would be a buddy who could hold me to account without actually being there.


I ifear I nflict myself on my running buddy. But only until we start running, and then she steams off into the distance and we meet up again at the end. Her main role is to hammer on the front door and make me come out.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> I can't think of anything more off-putting than a "running buddy"


Well they do say cyclists are often anti-social loners.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Well they do say cyclists are often anti-social loners.


I'm not a cyclist


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'm not a cyclist


I was careful not say you were. I'm not a runner.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I was careful not say you were. I'm not a runner.


Neither of us must be nobbers


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Running buddy is a very useful accessory.


Most particularly when youre starting out, learning your pace.


----------



## User19783 (9 Sep 2016)

Brought these yesterday,

Did an hour run in the afternoon, first one since I suffered from runners chill, 
Felt good with no problem s


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Sep 2016)

Drago said:


> Most particularly when youre starting out, learning your pace.


Or if you want to learn a new pace, faster or slower, or are running a new route, or running at night, or stepping up the distance.

I am naturally a lone wolf by inclination but there are times when a running buddy helps, and keeps you honest.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Sep 2016)

Club run last night

Not far, & only 20 minutes out
(as it's the earlier group; beginners/intermediates/returnees from injury/'taperers', & those like me, who just like to be back home early)
After the 20 minutes, it was stop, 30 seconds rest. turn round, & back at a higher pace (if you could)

Everyone did the same. at their own pace, just some of us got further than others
4 of us were off the front, & stopped at the end of HundHill. where the junction with SandyGate is (that'll probably mean nothing to anyone not from Ackworth/Pontefract)
As usual, I wasn't wearing my Garmin watch, but looking at the route later on 'mapometer', it came to about 2.2 miles, dependant on where we crossed roads
We halted, by my watch @ _18:26_
It was a steady run out, I even managed to get off the front for a while

Turning round the pace went up, even allowing for the gradual (1-in-25?0 downhill) from the 'Rustic Arms', at the end of Long Lane, down to _'the triangle'_, at the junction with Rigg Lane
Upon reaching the gates of the car-park at the Clubhouse, I stopped it at _15:44_
Quite happy with that!!, not sure if I could have gone any faster in that humidity though?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Sep 2016)

Hill training last night, with a group training for an HM in three weekends time. (My training for that HM is to run an HM the week before!)

2.5km run to the meeting point, then horrid horrid triple repeats of the hill, each time getting nearer to the top before jogging back, three climbs = one set. Four sets. Loads of the macho sort honed off like loons. I plodded along using my HRM to judge intensity. Several of the hoons could not complete the four sets. A few got caught by me on the longest repeat leg, they just seem to blowup about two thirds of the way up. Of course they all honed past me on the "recovery" jog.

Sometimes the old tortoise beats some of the young rabbits.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Hill training last night, with a group training for an HM in three weekends time. (My training for that HM is to run an HM the week before!)
> 
> 2.5km run to the meeting point, then horrid horrid triple repeats of the hill, each time getting nearer to the top before jogging back, three climbs = one set. Four sets. Loads of the macho sort honed off like loons. I plodded along using my HRM to judge intensity. Several of the hoons could not complete the four sets. A few got caught by me on the longest repeat leg, they just seem to blowup about two thirds of the way up. Of course they all honed past me on the "recovery" jog.
> 
> Sometimes the old tortoise beats some of the young rabbits.



EDIT: And I ended up running 16km.


----------



## Legs (9 Sep 2016)

Have just had 2 weeks completely off (feeling a bit lethargic) but I've got a road race lined up for a week Sunday (the St Thomas' 7, otherwise known as the Checkley Challenge), then 6 weeks or so to get fit for the Roaches Fell Race.

I've just ordered a Garmin Forerunner 230 to replace the FR110 that I've had for the last 3 years, which has got a broken (and irreplaceable) strap. I've been feeling like a bit of a chipper having my watch held together with duct tape...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Sep 2016)

Legs said:


> Have just had 2 weeks completely off (feeling a bit lethargic) but I've got a road race lined up for a week Sunday (the St Thomas' 7, otherwise known as the Checkley Challenge), then 6 weeks or so to get fit for the Roaches Fell Race.
> 
> I've just ordered a Garmin Forerunner 230 to replace the FR110 that I've had for the last 3 years, which has got a broken (and irreplaceable) strap. I've been feeling like a bit of a chipper having my watch held together with duct tape...


Ghetto Garmin


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Or if you want to learn a new pace, faster or slower, or are running a new route, or running at night, or stepping up the distance.
> 
> I am naturally a lone wolf by inclination but there are times when a running buddy helps, and keeps you honest.


For last year my buddy was my Garmin Virtual Partner. Not much of a conversationalist, but pretty relentless runner. I much prefer my current flesh and blood one.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Sep 2016)

Legs said:


> Have just had 2 weeks completely off (feeling a bit lethargic) but I've got a road race lined up for a week Sunday (the St Thomas' 7, otherwise known as the Checkley Challenge), then 6 weeks or so to get fit for the Roaches Fell Race.
> 
> I've just ordered a Garmin Forerunner 230 to replace the FR110 that I've had for the last 3 years, which has got a broken (and irreplaceable) strap. I've been feeling like a bit of a chipper having my watch held together with duct tape...



Come up north (Haworth) & have a go at the Withins
http://www.woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=withins

I've not run round there, but had driven ('green-laned') around 'Cumberland Cottage' lane & TenterHill


----------



## DRHysted (11 Sep 2016)

I did it https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1353962973 It was a very long way off easy. Started flagging at mile 18, then at mile 22 I bent over to adjust my laces and felt a sudden desire to lay down (otherwise I'd fall down). So I rested for 3 minutes and then walked for about 3 miles until I felt better, and ran the last mile.

I'm pleased I did it, I'm much more pleased it's over. Half marathon distance or less from now on I think.


----------



## Legs (12 Sep 2016)

I like the sound of a Curly-Wurly for all finishers...
Even next weekend looks unlikely now, since (and this is probably too much information) I've got a pain in the twig 'n' berries that came on suddenly on Friday evening. I can walk gingerly, but anything that involves joggling is out of the question. Dr Google suggests it's likely an infection of the epididymis. Off to see the quack this evening.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Sep 2016)

Legs said:


> Dr Google suggests it's likely an infection of the epididymis. Off to see the quack this evening.


I have that just now and on a course of anti-biotics, it makes running "interesting" but it's still do-able although it does take a bit to focus on something other than the pain!


----------



## Legs (12 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> I have that just now and on a course of anti-biotics, it makes running "interesting" but it's still do-able although it does take a bit to focus on something other than the pain!


My sympathies!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Sep 2016)

Medina IoW parkrun at the weekend, wet, wet, wet.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Sep 2016)

Legs said:


> I like the sound of a Curly-Wurly for all finishers...



At Eileen & Daves, _'Stanbury Splash'_, you get Soreen MaltLoaf for signing in (Soreen sponsor)
At the _'Auld Lang Syne'_, you get Daleside Brewery 'Old Leg Over' beer - no good to me, as I'm teetotal, but my wife likes it

They generally have the previous years winner on the label

I have Alistair Brownlee & Annabel Mason (she was junior European 'Sky-Running' champion - and a Wakefield lass)





Also, regarding Eileen & Dave, see the last OBE entries
http://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/news...r-list-all-the-yorkshire-recipients-1-7307948


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Sep 2016)

Google the Bacchus half-marathon. They force you to drink booze during the race.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Sep 2016)

Last Trunce of the (9 races) series this evening
http://www.trunce.org/the-race-route/

I've run all previous 8


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Sep 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Last Trunce of the (9 races) series this evening
> http://www.trunce.org/the-race-route/
> 
> I've run all previous 8


Blimey, that was tough
Again, far harder than 4 miles ought to be!!

Almost a seasons best (missed out on that by 3 seconds)
*99th/284 @ 36:27
*
Photo links to follow


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Sep 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Photo links to follow



A few; https://www.flickr.com/photos/tshobbs/sets/72157673691384516

By (River) 'Don crossing' 2
A _Dark Peak Fell-Runners_ member has an early bath
Jeff, one of_ Meltham AC_, manages to keep his pipe lit, through the river


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Sep 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A few; https://www.flickr.com/photos/tshobbs/sets/72157673691384516
> 
> By (River) 'Don crossing' 2
> A _Dark Peak Fell-Runners_ member has an early bath
> Jeff, one of_ Meltham AC_, manages to keep his pipe lit, through the river


Brilliant. I reckon I could do it in under 35 if chased by a murderous clown wielding a large knife.


----------



## Primal Scream (13 Sep 2016)

Did three London marathons back in the day, seven years ago I could not have run a bath but I turned things around and started short runs again then due t o unforseen circumstances getting into cycling have now got back to reasoable level of fitness (for a 65 year old).

I will enter a duathalon next year if my wonky ankle allows it (no probs cycling but running can be a pain in more ways than one)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Sep 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Last Trunce of the (9 races) series this evening
> http://www.trunce.org/the-race-route/
> 
> I've run all previous 8



Ranked *16th/116*, overall, for the series, as a 'Vet 50' 

149th/1223, out of all runners (including ladies, seniors & juniors)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Sep 2016)

Back in Copenhagen so it was Faelledparken parkrun this morning. Goal was seven minute kilometres. Started off ok but then I realised I was last of the non-walkers. So I sped up and finished under 30 with a nice set of negative splits.

Tomorrow? CPH HM. Bib #5846 goal time somewhere between two and two-and-a-half.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Sep 2016)

and from the CPH HM EXPO my new winter running top...


----------



## Garry A (17 Sep 2016)

Signed up for the Glasgow half marathon again this year just because its a good day out. 2 weeks away.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Sep 2016)

_Nostell Priory ParkRun #112_ this morning

Started near the back, after donating hugs to Alison, who I don't see very often & was volunteering

_*20th/171 @ 23:27*_
Fastest time this year 
So far...............
(I'm waiting for the colder, less humid days)

And, we almost had a Pinderfields General Hospital day-out;

A few seconds ahead of me was a Consultant Cardiologist (Helen's a good runner, & novice triathlete)
Behind was Mick, a Medical Photographer (who is a sub '20' as a PB), but was pacing his wife round
A Physiotherapist
A Medical Secretary (to type up the report)
One of the girls, who works in the little WH Smiths we have in the foyer

And me...............


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Sep 2016)

Started another couch to 5k, and have actually finished this one, so I have a couple of weeks of 3x 5km under my belt now. Hoping it starts to feel easier.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Sep 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Started another couch to 5k, and have actually finished this one, so I have a couple of weeks of 3x 5km under my belt now. Hoping it starts to feel easier.


It doesn't get to feel easier. You just run faster, and further, for the same level of discomfort.


----------



## SWSteve (17 Sep 2016)

Have an hour and a halfs run tomorrow in the training plan. Worried I'll make it to 70, let alone 90 minutes. 

Pray for me


----------



## steve292 (17 Sep 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Have an hour and a halfs run tomorrow in the training plan. Worried I'll make it to 70, let alone 90 minutes.
> 
> Pray for me


What are you training for?


----------



## SWSteve (17 Sep 2016)

steve292 said:


> What are you training for?




Weston half-marathon. It's getting a little close


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Sep 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Have an hour and a halfs run tomorrow in the training plan. Worried I'll make it to 70, let alone 90 minutes.
> 
> Pray for me


What pace will you run at? Start slow, run for an hour, run slower the last 30 and you'll ace it.

The secret is in running slowly enough so you can get to the finish.


----------



## SWSteve (17 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> What pace will you run at? Start slow, run for an hour, run slower the last 30 and you'll ace it.
> 
> The secret is in running slowly enough so you can get to the finish.




I'll be very happy with 5 minute kilometres. Im at least a stone heavier than when I ran Bath Half earlier this year. I'm throwing myself at the training plan to get myself used to running again, it's just the long runs I'm short on.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Sep 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I'll be very happy with 5 minute kilometres. Im at least a stone heavier than when I ran Bath Half earlier this year. I'm throwing myself at the training plan to get myself used to running again, it's just the long runs I'm short on.



How does the 5:00/km square with the need for prayer to run 90 mins? 

I'd worry that at best it will make for an unenjoyable HM experience, and at worse an overuse/overexertion injury, both of which are easily avoided by slowing down.

But I'm not a runner...


----------



## SWSteve (17 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> How does the 5:00/km square with the need for prayer to run 90 mins?
> 
> I'd worry that at best it will make for an unenjoyable HM experience, and at worse an overuse/overexertion injury, both of which are easily avoided by slowing down.
> 
> But I'm not a runner...




Half marathon isn't until November. Training plan I'm on uses timed runs, not distance, bizarrely. 

I'm working back up to 5:00/km for the event, so I'll see what I can do tomorrow, it's more a case of keeping at it than setting records.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Sep 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Half marathon isn't until November. Training plan I'm on uses timed runs, not distance, bizarrely.
> 
> I'm working back up to 5:00/km for the event, so I'll see what I can do tomorrow, it's more a case of keeping at it than setting records.


Excellent. I can do 4:30/km over a 5km race but I wouldn't even think about trying sub 6:00 for an HM. But everybody's body is different. Have a great run.


----------



## Drago (18 Sep 2016)

Day off today, partly to give my knees a rest and partly cos I'm driving over to see me Dad. I think I've earned it - me and the dog have run 26 point a bit miles this week.


----------



## SWSteve (18 Sep 2016)

Took my run to the prom today. Started off lovely and quiet, then the droves of people stated turning up when I was finishing. Luckily it wasn't too bad. 

Did the 1hr 10 easy followed by 20 race pace alright, So a little less worried than I was last night about the race.


----------



## SWSteve (18 Sep 2016)

Do any of you do trail events? How do they compare to road?


----------



## Gert Lush (18 Sep 2016)

Thought, I'd add to this thread. Ran the Worcester 10k today. I was aiming to beat 50mins with my previous PB at 52.06 so thought I'd struggle to hit it. Managed 47.42 which I am very chuffed with! Next goal is sub 45min time. All this cycling lark is really helping with my fitness. 

Next race is my first Half Marathon, Bristol next sunday. Hoping for under 2hrs on that but haven't ever run the distance so am not sure I'll do it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Sep 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Do any of you do trail events? How do they compare to road?


Slower. By a surprising amount. I like a good winter trail HM me.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Sep 2016)

Gert Lush said:


> Thought, I'd add to this thread. Ran the Worcester 10k today. I was aiming to beat 50mins with my previous PB at 52.06 so thought I'd struggle to hit it. Managed 47.42 which I am very chuffed with! Next goal is sub 45min time. All this cycling lark is really helping with my fitness.
> 
> Next race is my first Half Marathon, Bristol next sunday. Hoping for under 2hrs on that but haven't ever run the distance so am not sure I'll do it.


If you go into the hurt locker and can stand the neuro-muscular pain then with a 10km of sub 48 a sub-2:00 HM is doable. You might not enjoy the next couple of days afterwards much though.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Sep 2016)

CPH HM done. Plan was to go for under 02:30:00. Official time is 02:03:02. The 03 in the middle is not a typo. 26:58 faster than planned/expected.

I started, and stuck with, the two-hour pacers, for the first ten km, then backed off a bit, then at 16km went into "Stuff it, it is just a parkrun" mode. Walking through the water stations helped me. As did carrying a camelback. It was flippin' hot for the first hour until the clouds rolled in off the sea.

Not going to do a whole load of "what if" self-examination and recrimination. I know I didn't run far enough and fast enough in training. So what. I just ran a PB.


----------



## Gert Lush (18 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> If you go into the hurt locker and can stand the neuro-muscular pain then with a 10km of sub 48 a sub-2:00 HM is doable. You might not enjoy the next couple of days afterwards much though.



If I'm honest I'm very much doubting I'll do it but I have that as my goal so I'll attempt to do it. Just have to not give in to myself and stop running like I always want to do.


----------



## SWSteve (18 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Slower. By a surprising amount. I like a good winter trail HM me.



I'll have a look. Do you wear specific shoes, or aren't you worried?


----------



## Drago (18 Sep 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Do any of you do trail events? How do they compare to road?


I don't do any 'events', but about 3/4 of my running is by necessity on trails as my village is only half a mile long. Slower, harder, sometimes uncomfortable, and if the weather has been crap it can be glop and add a minute or more to a mile for me. I find road running easier per se for now, although as I get more experienced, my technique improves, and my body becomes more accustomed that may change.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Sep 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I'll have a look. Do you wear specific shoes, or aren't you worried?


I didn't used to. Then I got my best road shoes so wet and muddy, and slipped about a so much I bought proper trail shoes, Inov8 Mudclaws. If it is a trail run and dry I will wear my ASICS Kayanos to run off road, but in Sussex if wet? Off-road shoes with a good off road sole are a must.

The trails I run are hillier, rootier, and more slippery than even a winter road run in Stockholm, so of necessity are slower.


----------



## Legs (19 Sep 2016)

Well, I'm dead pleased with my new Garmin FR230, but not with my sluggish form that had me jogging round the St Thomas 7 in 50:16. Probably still fighting off the effects of my problems in the gentleman's area...


----------



## Stephenite (19 Sep 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I'll have a look. Do you wear specific shoes, or aren't you worried?


From my (not) massive amount of experience if it's dry your ordinary running shoes will do. It's up to you though. Some people are more sure-footed than others. I've run some technical trails with Kayanos, but the Saucony Peregrines i bought the other week are brilliant.

Get some new shoes. You know you want to.


----------



## SWSteve (19 Sep 2016)

Stephenite said:


> From my (not) massive amount of experience if it's dry your ordinary running shoes will do. It's up to you though. Some people are more sure-footed than others. I've run some technical trails with Kayanos, but the Saucony Peregrines i bought the other week are brilliant.
> 
> Get some new shoes. You know you want to.




I almost bought some when in the states as they were crazy cheap compared to the price I paid for my first 'proper' pair of running trainers. 

I think working up to this half in November will involve stuff with the local club (5 mile race every month) and I know they do lots of trail events locally, so I'll see how it goes. I really enjoyed a cross country race earlier this year, so I'll keep my eye out.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Sep 2016)

Stephenite said:


> From my (not) massive amount of experience if it's dry your ordinary running shoes will do. It's up to you though. Some people are more sure-footed than others. I've run some technical trails with Kayanos, but the Saucony Peregrines i bought the other week are brilliant.
> 
> Get some new shoes. You know you want to.


n+1 is the right number of pairs.

Scored some half-price Kayano 23's at the expo on Saturday. My black 22's don't smell great, too many wet and muddy runs, and a I can't seem to shift the niff.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Sep 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I almost bought some when in the states as they were crazy cheap compared to the price I paid for my first 'proper' pair of running trainers.
> 
> I think working up to this half in November will involve stuff with the local club (5 mile race every month) and I know they do lots of trail events locally, so I'll see how it goes. I really enjoyed a cross country race earlier this year, so I'll keep my eye out.


Like bikes, shoes have model years. They also have AW and SS collections. And special single retailer colourways. (Well ASICS do anyway). If you know your size and your style and don't mind last year's shoe fleabay and amazon are your friends. Huge discounts.


----------



## SWSteve (19 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Like bikes, shoes have model years. They also have AW and SS collections. And special single retailer colourways. (Well ASICS do anyway). If you know your size and your style and don't mind last year's shoe fleabay and amazon are your friends. Huge discounts.



That's what I did for my new kicks, old ones were giving up thon ghost so bought the same shoe in different colour for at least half off.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Sep 2016)

If I find a shoe I really like I buy a second pair whilst they are still available and then alternate between then.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Sep 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I'll have a look. Do you wear specific shoes, or aren't you worried?


btw, for one mud sucking shoe stealing parkrun hereabouts I wear xc-spikes, and gaffer tape them in place!


----------



## Stephenite (19 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> If I find a shoe I really like I buy a second pair whilst they are still available and then alternate between then.


I do that too. Same with clothes. Not every time and, perhaps, not as often as I ought to. I've never known anyone else to do this. I feel as if I have discovered a set of footprints on a beach of a presumed deserted island I had been washed up on, etc.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Sep 2016)

Stephenite said:


> I do that too. Same with clothes. Not every time and, perhaps, not as often as I ought to. I've never known anyone else to do this. I feel as if I have discovered a set of footprints on a beach of a presumed deserted island I had been washed up on, etc.


Chortle.

How I wished I had bought two pairs of my original 2XU compression longs. They've changed them and the current ones just ain't as comfortable.

(And I do it with non-sportswear too!)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Sep 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Do any of you do trail events? How do they compare to road?


Ran a few over the years

The term can cover anything from a nice flat canal towpath/gravelled footpath to a meander through the woods

There's a cracking one up at Ilkley, in Wharfedale, that I've run a few times
6.9miles, 700 foot of ascent
http://www.ilkleyharriers.org.uk/index.php?page=trail
Course photos; http://www.ilkleyharriers.org.uk/ph... Trail Race Route&photographer=Terry Lonergan

My average 10K time is 42:30, but my PB for the Ilkley race is 53:19, as the climb made the difference

I prefer fell-races, but they're generally harder, rougher terrain, and you can be covering open moorland (sometimes entirely on 'peat-bog'), such as the_* 'Withins'*_, that I'm running in October
http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=withins&subtopic=home
Again, that's 7 miles, but a 1000 foot of ascent

The course - the peat bog section can be knee-deep+
https://plus.google.com/photos/110439573756197443848/albums/5800214895924027761?banner=pwa
(sometimes we get a pair of runners, by the surname Brownlee at the Woodentops events)

My times at Withins;
2010; 160/345 @ 59:33
2011; 176/323 @ 1.01:09
2012; 136/302 @ 1.01:32
2013; 178/261 @ 1.03:57
2014; 133/255 @ 59:22
2015; 186/313 @ 1.01:12


----------



## flatflr (19 Sep 2016)

September half marathon done, that makes it 7 for the year (plus a marathon), need catch up a little for my target of one a month for the year as I missed a couple of months due to injury and flu after a cycle trip.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Sep 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I prefer fell-races, but they're generally harder, rougher terrain, and you can be covering open moorland (sometimes entirely on 'peat-bog'), such as the_* 'Withins'*_, that I'm running in October
> http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=withins&subtopic=home
> Again, that's 7 miles, but a 1000 foot of ascent
> 
> ...



A better course description, same pictures, but with captions
https://get.google.com/albumarchive...m503Vnx7OD41nEmPjPBcKiWWhoCJL0_JVm?source=pwa


----------



## SWSteve (21 Sep 2016)

Thursday marks the start of the 'prom series' in WSM, any of you also taking part?


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Sep 2016)

8 week half marathon training plan starts on Monday...setting my sights on the horizon before winter sets in and the harsh souwesterlies blow, me hearties!

1. Run easy
2. Tempo run
3. Rest ( Opt.) Bike
4. Track session
5. Rest
6. Long run
7. Rest (Opt.) swim


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Sep 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Thursday marks the start of the 'prom series' in WSM, any of you also taking part?


Depending on the wind direction and strength; they could get a bit grin, no?


----------



## Garry A (21 Sep 2016)

Half marathon distance today in 1:46:36. I hope to knock a couple of minutes of that time at next Sundays Glasgow half.
https://www.strava.com/activities/720006567


----------



## SWSteve (21 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Depending on the wind direction and strength; they could get a bit grin, no?



Grim? It could be, but I doubt it will ever get *that* bad


----------



## SWSteve (22 Sep 2016)

5 miles/ 8km completed in the first of the Weston prom runs, strava has me at 36:32, but am waiting for the official times to be published. 

Lovely evening for it, a pleasant 16 degrees with a bit of a breeze


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Sep 2016)

I had intended heading over to either Temple Newsam(east Leeds), or Thornes Park (Wakefield), but it was an Open Day at daughters school. so I had to drop her off there, for 08:30
Thus it was a far easier option to go to Nostell Priory #113 (as it was en-route to Thornes)

Started at the back, as I was talking to Sarah (from our WH Smiths), who ran her first last week, & this lost time immediately

Still I managed to work my way through, despite a few_ boxing-ins, _& finished reasonably well, with* 22nd/177 @ 23:58

NB; *Sarah, much to her credit, knocked 2:10 off last weeks time
I'll have to go in the shop & see her, when I return to work on Monday


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Sep 2016)

Nice home parkrun, in good company, with negative splits.


----------



## smutchin (24 Sep 2016)

Took it relatively easy at parkrun this morning. Started right at the back and very gradually worked my way through the field until I was ahead of the 28 minute pacer. 

Got into a sprint finish with another runner and just pipped him to the line. About 16 seconds for the final 100m, which I'm pretty pleased with.


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2016)

Up at 7, 8 miles round the Forest with Lemmy.


----------



## Znook (24 Sep 2016)

No run today as I was Run Director. Mind you run is a strong word here as I'm currently suffering from shin splints so no chance of running anyway, but it wasn't helped in my having to shoot across the course this morning at 8:55 just to make sure workmen had moved everything from off of the course (they're laying big rubber matting sheets on the grass for some extra parking, and this just happens to be at the furthest point away from the start/finish).


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Sep 2016)

The Nostell course speeded up. think it may have been New Years Day, as there's far more runners than normal


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Sep 2016)

Legs said:


> ...it's likely an infection of the epididymis.





Marmion said:


> I have that just now and on a course of anti-biotics, it makes running "interesting" but it's still do-able although it does take a bit to focus on something other than the pain!



Well, the anti-biotics did their job in that I no longer have an infection, but I also discovered that I am allergic to that particular type of anti-biotic; which resulted in a week off work completely floored and then another week trying to get my legs feeling as if they could go for a run again. I managed 2 x 4 mile runs this week and then a 6 mile run today. None of them particularly enjoyable. I was quite surprised just how much of an adverse impact there was, almost as if my legs had never run before!!

Not very good timing as I have entered an event, and it's in 5 weeks; it currently feels as if I am starting over from scratch...bollocks (no pun intended)


----------



## Gert Lush (25 Sep 2016)

Half Marathon completed! Aiming for 2hrs and managed 1.55.52 so very, very chuffed with that!


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2016)

Just a quick 5.5 today.


----------



## DRHysted (25 Sep 2016)

Gert Lush said:


> Half Marathon completed! Aiming for 2hrs and managed 1.55.52 so very, very chuffed with that!


----------



## flatflr (25 Sep 2016)

16 miles run along the Kennet and Avon canal today. Getting closer to my goal for the year and have come up with a new one of Newbury to Hungerford and back.

Think I've moved from a cyclist who runs to a runner who cycles.....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Sep 2016)

My home HM. Second HM in eight days. Undulating countryside after pancake flat Copenhagen. Knew it would be harder and slower than cph last weekend so hoped for 02:15. Went with "plan cph"; stick with the two hour pacers for first 10km, ease off until 16km then bully a parkrun from tired legs for the last 5.1km. Eased off too much in the hilly mid-section but very pleased with the pace over the last five km, on very tired legs. 02:05:21. I'll take that every day. Can feel it in my shoulders and arms so it was a much tougher workout.

But chuffed.... now to get back to cycling!


----------



## The Rover (25 Sep 2016)

I like to do a couple of runs each week but for whatever reason they've just been short ones recently so this morning I did a 10 miler along the canal. Weather was a bit mixed but really enjoyed it. Calves are feeling a bit crap as I write this so I'll have the foam roller out later.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (25 Sep 2016)

I'm after trainer advice please. 

The meniscus' in my knees are shot to bits, the rest is stablised and working as well as it will and they're not going to operate anymore on Them, awaiting me being old enough to have more drastic intervention.

To be able to run again my consultant recommends seriously cushioned trainers particularly under the heel. 

Any suggestions from the experienced runners and other knackered knee sufferers


----------



## SWSteve (25 Sep 2016)

Gert Lush said:


> Half Marathon completed! Aiming for 2hrs and managed 1.55.52 so very, very chuffed with that!




Great work!


----------



## SWSteve (25 Sep 2016)

Gert Lush said:


> Half Marathon completed! Aiming for 2hrs and managed 1.55.52 so very, very chuffed with that!




Are you doing the Weston half?


----------



## Gert Lush (25 Sep 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Are you doing the Weston half?



Cheers  I am not, I didn't even realise that there was one. I am doing the Christmas Cracker but that's a 10k.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Sep 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I'm after trainer advice please.
> 
> The meniscus' in my knees are shot to bits, the rest is stablised and working as well as it will and they're not going to operate anymore on Them, awaiting me being old enough to have more drastic intervention.
> 
> ...


Asics Gel-Kayano give me the right combo of stability and shock absorbency for road running. But cheap they ain't.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (26 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Asics Gel-Kayano give me the right combo of stability and shock absorbency for road running. But cheap they ain't.


Thanks, they look decent and I do like Asics. I have a 10 yo pair that I wear for slouching round the house and they're still very comfy, albeit any proper cushioning will have long ago compressed I guess. I'm resigned to them costing a bit more than the norm but but luckily my birthday is just before Christmas so I can ask people to chip in to both with a bit of cash and make them more affordable


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Sep 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Thanks, they look decent and I do like Asics. I have a 10 yo pair that I wear for slouching round the house and they're still very comfy, albeit any proper cushioning will have long ago compressed I guess. I'm resigned to them costing a bit more than the norm but but luckily my birthday is just before Christmas so I can ask people to chip in to both with a bit of cash and make them more affordable


See comments above re buying last year's model, and out-of-date colourways, as a route to lower cost ownership. I could not tell the difference, on the road, between 21's and 22's and my feet cannot discern between my current two pairs of 22's and my brand new 23's.


----------



## fimm (26 Sep 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I'm after trainer advice please.
> 
> The meniscus' in my knees are shot to bits, the rest is stablised and working as well as it will and they're not going to operate anymore on Them, awaiting me being old enough to have more drastic intervention.
> 
> ...


Find your local running shop, try on and run about in as many pairs of shoes as you can. If they won't let you try and shoes and run about in them take your business elsewhere.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Sep 2016)

fimm said:


> Find your local running shop, try on and run about in as many pairs of shoes as you can. If they won't let you try and shoes and run about in them take your business elsewhere.


Any running shop worthy of the name will have a treadmill surely. But several visits to several different shops may be needed as not every shop stocks every brand.


----------



## SWSteve (26 Sep 2016)

Gert Lush said:


> Cheers  I am not, I didn't even realise that there was one. I am doing the Christmas Cracker but that's a 10k.



I didn't know there was one either, until I was surprised to learn about it. I may do the Christmas Cracker, but it may get in the way of the festivities. What was the route like for Bristol?


----------



## SWSteve (26 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Any running shop worthy of the name will have a treadmill surely. But several visits to several different shops may be needed as not every shop stocks every brand.



From my, somewhat limited, experience, treadmills are vastly different to the real world


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Sep 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> From my, somewhat limited, experience, treadmills are vastly different to the real world


They are. But I've not come across a running shop (yet) that will let you put on a brand new pair of shoes and take them for a run in the real world.


----------



## SWSteve (26 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> They are. But I've not come across a running shop (yet) that will let you put on a brand new pair of shoes and take them for a run in the real world.



Went into Easy Runner in Bristol, first visit to a proper shop and he let me run up and down the road there


----------



## Stephenite (26 Sep 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I'm after trainer advice please.
> 
> The meniscus' in my knees are shot to bits, the rest is stablised and working as well as it will and they're not going to operate anymore on Them, awaiting me being old enough to have more drastic intervention.
> 
> ...




Asics FuzeX Lyte get good reviews. They offer more cushioning, and have a lower forefoot-to-heel difference (drop) too. The uppers are not as good as Kayano they say, and they're a little bit heavier. The're also much cheaper. I have a pair of Kayanos and they're a very good shoe. I'm not sure i will buy another pair though. I have poor, knackered heels and i tend to heel strike a bit more due to the high drop.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Sep 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Went into Easy Runner in Bristol, first visit to a proper shop and he let me run up and down the road there


[JOKE]From my, somewhat limited, experience, the road outside that shop is vastly different to the rest of the world[/JOKE]


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Sep 2016)

Stephenite said:


> Asics FuzeX Lyte get good reviews. They offer more cushioning, and have a lower forefoot-to-heel difference (drop) too. The uppers are not as good as Kayano they say, and they're a little bit heavier. The're also much cheaper. I have a pair of Kayanos and they're a very good shoe. I'm not sure i will buy another pair though. I have poor, knackered heels and i tend to heel strike a bit more due to the high drop.


Low drop shoes are the root of all evil/a passing fad/the mutts nuts*

_*delete as applicable, according to choice._


----------



## Stephenite (26 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Low drop shoes are the root of all evil/a passing fad/the mutts nuts*
> 
> _*delete as applicable, according to choice._


The FuzeX Lyte aren't exactly 'low drop' at 6.6mm to 8mm (depending on which website you believe). They're just lower than the stiletto-like Kayano 23 with it's 10mm drop. ￼


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Sep 2016)

Stephenite said:


> The FuzeX Lyte aren't exactly 'low drop' at 6.6mm to 8mm (depending on which website you believe). They're just lower than the stiletto-like Kayano 23 with it's 10mm drop. ￼


It's all snake oil to sell more shoes. Or not. Depending on which website you believe.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (26 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> It's all snake oil to sell more shoes. Or not. Depending on which website you believe.


You're not helping a trainer numpty y'know 

I shall take all suggestions on board, do a bit of googling and then as the perfect armchair expert I'll descend on Manchesters running shops with my cleanest socks on to see which ones my knees like best. 

All suggestions and advice very gratefully received.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Sep 2016)

Teh ecstacy






Teh agony





Next up? The Great South Run. 10 miles with a goal of 1:30.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Sep 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> You're not helping a trainer numpty y'know
> 
> I shall take all suggestions on board, do a bit of googling and then as the perfect armchair expert I'll descend on Manchesters running shops with my cleanest socks on to see which ones my knees like best.
> 
> All suggestions and advice very gratefully received.


Trainer = what they sell in JD Sports and Sports Direct.

You are after a pair of running shoes.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (26 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Trainer = what they sell in JD Sports and Sports Direct.
> 
> You are after a pair of running shoes.


See told you I am a numpty. My apologies to serious runners everywhere


----------



## Stephenite (26 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> It's all snake oil to sell more shoes. Or not. Depending on which website you believe.


I'm not convinced by the minimalistas either tbh. My physio asked me if I'd considered running bare-foot. No, I said, my feet hurt. He said, humans developed to run around without shoes and have done for millenia. I said, we've been running around without underpants on too but I'm not going to do that either.


----------



## Stephenite (26 Sep 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> All suggestions and advice very gratefully received.


Colour and style. Very important. Just like when choosing a bike. You've got to like them.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Sep 2016)

Stephenite said:


> I'm not convinced by the minimalistas either tbh. My physio asked me if I'd considered running bare-foot. No, I said, my feet hurt. He said, humans developed to run around without shoes and have done for millenia. I said, we've been running around without underpants on too but I'm not going to do that either.


Ask him what the avg life expectancy was of the


Stephenite said:


> I'm not convinced by the minimalistas either tbh. My physio asked me if I'd considered running bare-foot. No, I said, my feet hurt. He said, humans developed to run around without shoes and have done for millenia. I said, we've been running around without underpants on too but I'm not going to do that either.


I get on fine with my Brooks pure connect 2 in the gym and on steady easy short runs outdoors. Wouldn't even consider them for over 5km though.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Sep 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> See told you I am a numpty. My apologies to serious runners everywhere


You're good. Once you know what type of shoe you need keep an eye on TKMaxx as they often have very good NOS running shoes from two seasons ago buried in a pile of nasty fashion trainers.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Sep 2016)

Stephenite said:


> I'm not convinced by the minimalistas either tbh. My physio asked me if I'd considered running bare-foot. No, I said, my feet hurt. He said, humans developed to run around without shoes and have done for millenia. I said, we've been running around without underpants on too but I'm not going to do that either.


Came across this and though of you and your physio


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 Sep 2016)

Stephenite said:


> I'm not convinced by the minimalistas either tbh. My physio asked me if I'd considered running bare-foot. No, I said, my feet hurt. He said, humans developed to run around without shoes and have done for millenia. I said, we've been running around without underpants on too but I'm not going to do that either.


I was recommended MBT (Masai Barefoot Technology) shoes that are supposed to mimic the development of human walking in softer earth and sand and take pressure off the knees. They're effectively harder soled more heel cut away Sketchers and didn't really do a lot other than make me nearly tip over backwards if I stood still in them too long.


----------



## Tin Pot (27 Sep 2016)

Finally joined my local running club last week and ran with them tonight.

Felt good.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Sep 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Finally joined my local running club last week and ran with them tonight.
> 
> Felt good.


It might just be me but I find the social side of my running club much more engaging than the social side of my cycling club.

Enjoy!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Sep 2016)

Sprint training tonight, taken by Mark one of our triathlete members
Wasn't much fun though
Fast as you could, along the long side of a f**tball field, then a recovery jog along the short end where the fishing net is, & back full titl
10 minutes of it - as one session

Mindst you, it must work for him, as he was in Mexico, at the same time as the Brownlees!

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/itu-world-triathlon-mexico.207262/


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Sep 2016)

First track session in gawd knows. 5x4minutes...you run one way for two minutes, the klaxon sounds and you run back to cross the line you started from before the klaxon sounds again(!)

Weird, but a decent work out.


----------



## FitJim (30 Sep 2016)

I found some running buddies on this app, might help you out. The app is free, for iOS.

https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1133200910


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2016)

Went to Thornes Park this morning, as it was the second anniversary event (& 12 years of ParkRunning, apparently)

My last visit was for the 98th. on the 3rd September, when I was *42nd/218 @ 23:21* 
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/any-runners-on-here.110181/post-4448395

To mark the two years, the course was run in opposition, which meant a hill straight after the start
I had intentions of simply shadowing the '25' pacer (only one at the event), but managed to get past him about half-way round, & put a few seconds into him - but not as many as I'd have liked
I got the '_36'_ tag, & self-timed at _24:11_
Race Director, was guessing at 260 runners


----------



## User33236 (1 Oct 2016)

I hadn't run since leaving school a few decades ago. On Wednesday evening my wife returned from her running club and I suggested we go out for a short interval session to gauge my ability. Did 8 x 1 minute run: 1:30 minute walk intervals and thought ' that was easy' so was encouraged to sign up for my local Parkrun this morning. 

Mrs SG set me a target time of sub 26 minutes so was very pleased to come in 56th out of 281 and get a time of 23:43. 

I don't have any running gear so am currently browsing on Wiggle lol.


----------



## Gert Lush (1 Oct 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I didn't know there was one either, until I was surprised to learn about it. I may do the Christmas Cracker, but it may get in the way of the festivities. What was the route like for Bristol?



Sorry I've been away for a week so only just getting around to reply. 

The Bristol Half was okay. We went up the portway and then back down for 7 miles. The other 6 were more windy and went along by the water and then up redhill and around queens square. Past cabot later on. The last 2 miles were a lot of turns and cobbles which I didn't enjoy. I'm not 100% sure where the route went as I don't really know the names of the places in Bristol, I'll try and link my strava run so you can hopefully see the route on there.

https://www.strava.com/activities/724691444


----------



## The Rover (1 Oct 2016)

knocked out a PB this morning on a 10k, managed it in 48mins and considering I had some quite intensive physio yesterday I'm feeling quite pleased with myself! Tomorrow might be a different picture though!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2016)

User33236 said:


> I hadn't run since leaving school a few decades ago. On Wednesday evening my wife returned from her running club and I suggested we go out for a short interval session to gauge my ability. Did 8 x 1 minute run: 1:30 minute walk intervals and thought ' that was easy' so was encouraged to sign up for my local Parkrun this morning.
> 
> Mrs SG set me a target time of sub 26 minutes so was very pleased to come in 56th out of 281 and get a time of 23:43.
> 
> I don't have any running gear so am currently browsing on Wiggle lol.



Damned fine!!!


----------



## Garry A (2 Oct 2016)

Great Scottish Run today in Glasgow. Half marathon done in 1:39:41 More than 10 mins of last years time. Happy with that


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Oct 2016)

A couple of our members were at the Chester MBNA Marathon yesterday

Plus we had 2 run the Berlin Marathon last weekend


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Oct 2016)

Away at a weekend conference and the timetable precluded my going to the local parkrun. Went for a crack of dawn run solo 5km instead, after taking some route tips from a fellow delegate who I knew was a runner and had been there in the summer. Somewhat cold, very misty, dew soaked grass, I set off and was greeted by a sunrise to die for. Past, indeed through, paddocks of horses and fields of cattle, and on to a disused railway line before joining the road for the last 1km. Really lovely.

Did it in reverse on Sunday morning and rolled my ankle before I even got to the end of the conference centre drive and went down with a thump too and somehow bruised the opposite hip. For flip's sake. Not happy.

Lovely porridge for breakfast though. And the lovely Helen is wigging out about the heart failure related to ibuprofen usage stories. I live on profen.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Oct 2016)

Ran to work on Sunday dinner-time, through the Woods, & along the river (Calder) bank
A bit slippery in places, with standing water from the rain at the end of the week

I'd gone on the bike, on Saturday, & taken my head-torch with me (LED Lenser H7) in preparation
Come 22:15, I was leaving the road, at the bridge over the (Aire & Calder Navigation) Canal, & heading down to the river bank
It's not a plain banking, but has lots of tree growth along it, so the path meanders around the bigger trees
Ie; down the steps shown, & along the 'dismantled railway' on the OS map under the pic
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/191204

Quite good fun, with the torch, as were the Woods

I think it took me roughly the same time, gate - gate, as my last daylight run through
However, I was probably a bit slower in the Woods, _but,_ with it being a reasonably cool evening (& not a lot of humidity), I could work harder on the road sections


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Oct 2016)

and now I have a chest infection.


----------



## fimm (6 Oct 2016)

Someone's taken 5 seconds off my club 5km record.
I had hoped I could hold the 5km, 10km and half marathon records simultaneously .... I think I need to get down to parkrun 

(This post is not to be taken too seriously  )


----------



## SWSteve (6 Oct 2016)

Is anyone else in the London Ballot?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Oct 2016)

I met this bloke when I was out running tonight



He was out for a walk. He didnae have on a tartan suit, but did have a tartan tie.


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Oct 2016)

Moved up to the 9min mile group on Tuesday. So 1 mile warm up 6 miles at pace 1 mile warm down.



Tin Pot said:


> First track session in gawd knows. 5x4minutes...you run one way for two minutes, the klaxon sounds and you run back to cross the line you started from before the klaxon sounds again(!)
> 
> Weird, but a decent work out.



Super annoyed that I had to miss track today after commiting to it - Wife.

Race day on Sunday with no supporters


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2016)

Club meet earlier this evening
Most of the attendees went to do hill-repeats, & speed work in a local housing estate
Three of us decided to go for a run
It'll probably be the last Club XC (public footpaths/bridleways) run this year - I know it will be for me, as I'm on late-turns for next couple of weels now, so far too dark by my return to club nights



fimm said:


> Someone's taken 5 seconds off my club 5km record.
> I had hoped I could hold the 5km, 10km and half marathon records simultaneously .... I think I need to get down to parkrun
> 
> (This post is not to be taken too seriously  )


 A friend of mine, who is a *very *good Triathlete holds practically every record for his running club, as a V50


5 Kilometres - 18.51, Doncaster, July 12 
5 Miles- 31.52, Darrington, June 12 
10 kilometres- 38.34, Leeds, Nov 12 
10 Mile- 67.35, Askern, August 12 
Half-Marathon - 1.27.05, Bridlington, October 12 
20 Miles - only one he doesn't hold 
Marathon- 3.19.54, Manchester, April 12


His 'significant other' also holds a few of the Clubs V40 Ladies (& has been a national duathlon champion)
5 Kilometres- 19.28, Pontefract, Sept 15 
5 Miles - 33.17, Darrington, June 14 
10 Kilometres- 39.38, Wistow, Oct 15

Half-Mar.- 1.26.25, Bridlington, Oct 15

Both if them are 'sub 20' ParkRunners usually


----------



## stephec (9 Oct 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Is anyone else in the London Ballot?


Me.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Oct 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I prefer fell-races, but they're generally harder, rougher terrain, and you can be covering open moorland (sometimes entirely on 'peat-bog'), such as the_* 'Withins'*_, that I'm running in October
> http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=withins&subtopic=home
> Again, that's 7 miles, but a 1000 foot of ascent
> 
> ...



Arrived up there, nice & early to get a decent parking slot, for a quick getaway afterwards
Managed to bag a fairly low number ('74')
As the parking got busier - any member who lives around Haworth/Keighley, etc... might know the situation at Penistone Hill Country Park, and the narrow access road
After the kids race was over, there was a (dare I use the phrase??) a 'yummy-mummy' coming down in a Range Rover (the godawful present shape), & looking measuringly at the gap between a parked car & the opposing hawthorn bush
Being a gallant sort, I backed myself into the bush, in shorts, to help preserve her paintwork
She then proceeded to thank me, by driving over my right foot!!!
Thankfully, the verge at that point was soft, & it had wide tyres on, for a spreaded footprint, so all I got was a surprise! (no bruisimg - to date)

Given how unfit I am at the moment, & due to various factors, including injury, it'd be the longest I'd ran since the same race last year, hence I wasn't expecting much, & even started very close to the back

Worked my way through a bit, when possible, & despite having to be hauled out of the peat at one stage, when I went up to both thighs, I made some time up
I did latch onto a girl ('Darwen Dashers who was running at a comfortable pace, & followed her

I had stated elsewhere, on another cycling forum, that given poor fitness, I'd be happy with anything under 1.10:00. I was ecstatic to cross the line with a (self-timed, at the moment!)* 1.03:18*

Looking due west, towards The Stoop
*


*

Roughly southwards
*



*
On arrival home
*






*


----------



## SWSteve (9 Oct 2016)

stephec said:


> Me.



Have you done a marathon before? This could be my first, provided I get in via the ballot.


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Oct 2016)

Petts Wood 10k

In three years I have improved by 45 seconds 

Well the real difference is that I didn't have to spend twenty minutes with a physio before being able to stand again


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Oct 2016)

Was meant to do a local 10k this morning but overslept. Tut tut.

Y'days parkrun was fun. Funner than a little while. I left planning simply to trot round. My hip was twinging a bit but the rolled ankle had piped down so as we walked to the start I changed plan and decided to give it some beans.... using the HR on my Garmin to determine the level of the bean feast. Sticking as far as possible to 156bpm ceiling for the first four km I then up the effort for the last 1000 metres and crossed the line at 172bpm, my theoretical max. Fastest Horsham parkrun this year.


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Oct 2016)

Nice one.

I might do a parkrun next Saturday, would be good to see if my standalone 5k is better than my sprint tri 5k of 24:48.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Oct 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Nice one.
> 
> I might do a parkrun next Saturday, would be good to see if my standalone 5k is better than my sprint tri 5k of 24:48.


all depends on the start and overtaking chances in first 1km imo. Way more crowded than the duals I have done. Get baulked on a narrow course and you kiss your PB goodbye....


----------



## Legs (10 Oct 2016)

Having got over my testicle pain, I managed to crack a rib a fortnight ago (bearhugging my son and nephew) ... Nonetheless, I decided I'd check out Peter Pan Parkrun in Hull while up visiting my outlaws. I managed to slip on stairs and bruise my little toe shortly before leaving the house (accident-prone, me?), but managed to knock out a 19:16 which was okay considering how little running I've been doing recently. It's a nice little race, very friendly and welcoming, if not an especially spectacular course.


----------



## fimm (10 Oct 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Nice one.
> 
> I might do a parkrun next Saturday, would be good to see if my standalone 5k is better than my sprint tri 5k of 24:48.


It ought to be! (Depending on the course of course - if your Parkrun has a massive hill in it and your tri course is pan flat and short then that's different.)


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Oct 2016)

Still doing the Monday & Wednesday 5kms (24.33 being the fastest so far).

I'm experimenting with the "coach" on my mobile (a part of Samsung's "S Health" app) on Saturdays. I've done the "Endurance Builder" for the last two weeks, a programme of 5 minute warm up, then 50 minutes at a steadily increasing (but by no means fast) pace, followed by a 5 minute cool down. A bit like zone 2 training on the bike, it's rather dull, and Ms Samsung is forever telling me to slow down. Still, a reliable 9 and a bit km on each try so far, and the gentle pace means it's not as intense as my weekday 5ks, a nice change.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Oct 2016)

We all run too fast in training.


----------



## SWSteve (11 Oct 2016)

Threshold run today will see if I can replicate my 5km PB pace. I've just logged into parkrun for the first time in about 6 months and have seen my time was a minute faster than I thought


----------



## Jimidh (11 Oct 2016)

Had my first run on Sunday for a about 6 months - only 2.5 miles (19min 8 sec) to ease my legs in.

I can feel it in my legs this morning. I'll start my regular winter 5 mile loops now the nights are getting darker.


----------



## SWSteve (11 Oct 2016)

Not doing London Marathon, I received an email instead of the lovely magazine. Never mind, eh!

Any other marathons to recommend? Something different would be good


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Oct 2016)

I'd choose a trail marathon


----------



## SWSteve (11 Oct 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> I'd choose a trail marathon



Have you completed any? I wouldn't know where to star*t

Edit in bold*


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Oct 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Have you completed any? I wouldn't know where to star*t
> 
> Edit in bold*



Nope only raced one marathon, and it was after 3.8km swim and 180km bike.



I wouldn't recommend 26.2 miles around Bolton otherwise.


----------



## SWSteve (11 Oct 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Nope only raced one marathon, and it was after 3.8km swim and 180km bike.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't recommend 26.2 miles around Bolton otherwise.



I can't swim to save my life


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Oct 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I can't swim to save my life



Shame, because that's pretty much the most important time to be able to.



I suggested trails because I think they are so much more enjoyable than road running.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Oct 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Not doing London Marathon, I received an email instead of the lovely magazine. Never mind, eh!
> 
> Any other marathons to recommend? Something different would be good


Travel, they say, broadens the mind. What about one in mainland Europe? Berlin, Copenhagen, or Stockholm are all well worth running around.


----------



## SWSteve (11 Oct 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Travel, they say, broadens the mind. What a one in mainland Europe? Berlin, Copenhagen, or Stockholm are all well worth running around.




It looks like I may be entering the snowdonia marathon, it looks epic. I've just signed up for a trail 'half' which is a week after my road half, so I'll be carrying some pace with me. 

I've visited the first two already, and I can imagine running around them is great as they are so flat. I'll keep an eye out and see what catches it. If it wasn't so expensive to get there, I would be looking at Lyon as it's a beautiful city


----------



## Garry A (12 Oct 2016)

There's the Stirling marathon next May.


----------



## SWSteve (12 Oct 2016)

Garry A said:


> There's the Stirling marathon next May.



Yeah? But it's not worth much any more


----------



## Drago (12 Oct 2016)

Had a bit of a cold the last few days. Feeling more chipper this morning so i'll take the dog out for a quick 8 miler later.


----------



## SWSteve (12 Oct 2016)

Does anyone else really struggle with breathing when running into the wind? I often find myself short of breath and having chest cramps, even when running at an easy pace. This may be something to bring up with a doctor, but I've never experienced it whilst on the bike.


----------



## Drago (12 Oct 2016)

No, it's the heat that slaughters my breathing.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Oct 2016)

Drago said:


> No, it's the heat that slaughters my breathing.


I don't mind too much heat, but humidity gets to me very badly

I much prefer it to be in single-figures, the closer to 0 C the better!!


----------



## stephec (12 Oct 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Not doing London Marathon, I received an email instead of the lovely magazine. Never mind, eh!
> 
> Any other marathons to recommend? Something different would be good



Same here, not too bothered though as I've already entered Manchester.


----------



## stephec (12 Oct 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Have you done a marathon before? This could be my first, provided I get in via the ballot.


That's the first one I've applied for, never done more than 10k so far.


----------



## SWSteve (12 Oct 2016)

stephec said:


> Same here, not too bothered though as I've already entered Manchester.





stephec said:


> That's the first one I've applied for, never done more than 10k so far.



I've just signed up for a trail half in prep for potentially doing Snowdonia Marathon next year to at least have a feeling for running off road. I may look at a city/road marathon for about a month before to a least have the training in my legs, and hopefully less of a belly and fewer chins. 

I'm going to get out with the local club once the Weston Half is completed to keep the speed work going, hopefully the members will be warm and give me suggestions about potential races to try.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Oct 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I had stated elsewhere, on another cycling forum, that given poor fitness, I'd be happy with anything under 1.10:00. I was ecstatic to cross the line with a (self-timed, at the moment!)* 1.03:18*



Officially _*182nd/290 @ 1.03:21*
_
First batch of photos, I can be seen 'moving up the outside' in a few of them
None of me looking jiggered, at the finish..... yet

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=LWJRRllUWlVlTGd6U21YN3JfZHd1eW1KRWZtRGhn


----------



## stephec (13 Oct 2016)

It's running related, and I can't wait to show it off.

Look what's turned up today.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Oct 2016)

stephec said:


> It's running related, and I can't wait to show it off.
> Look what's turned up today.


How many runs, for that?


----------



## SWSteve (13 Oct 2016)

stephec said:


> It's running related, and I can't wait to show it off.
> 
> Look what's turned up today.
> 
> View attachment 147672



Nice, how many completed?


----------



## stephec (14 Oct 2016)

It's for 25 volunteers.


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2016)

Did a quick 8 miler yesterday. Knee was aching a bit from my accident earlier in the year, which I'm used to now, but about 200 yards from home got a tremendous pain in my right calf. Not a cramp, a pull or injury of some kind. Still 6/10 painful today so anti inflams and nor run today.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Oct 2016)

Ran to work yesterday, albeit slowly, as I appear to have acquired the daughters cold
The afternoon was a grim one, with laboured breathing, the 'runny tap' nose, & a voice like a sea-lion

I felt that bad, I even rang my wife, & asked her to pick me up when I finished
Practically unheard of for me

Still debating whether to go in today


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2016)

Stays home, no point in contaminating your co workers.


----------



## Tin Pot (14 Oct 2016)

Some pics from one of my run routes - sure beats the Dilbert cubicle.


----------



## Drago (16 Oct 2016)

Calf muscle injury easing nicely. Can still feel it, but no longer actually painful. I'll Benin my feet all day today for a Search and Rescue Ex, and if it survives that ok i'll try a short run tomorrow.


----------



## DRHysted (16 Oct 2016)

Well this morning I completed the New Forest Stinger. This is the event that started it all last year after not competing for over 20 years. Knocked 7 minutes off of last years time, which wasn't too bad. I wanted 9 but the mud was too thick and slippery. The last half mile was torture, uphill slipping and sliding everywhere. 
Good fun though even if my trainers are now hung up dripping in the bike shed after a good hose down when I got home. 

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1407420212


----------



## fimm (17 Oct 2016)

Did the East League Cross-country on Saturday - running round in the rain and mud. All good fun.
There was a buzz of excitement at the start of the men's race because Andrew Butchart (who was 5th in the Olympic 5km) was there running for his club (Central AC). He duly took the field apart. A couple of lads from our club, who'd done the U11 race and were waiting for their parents to finish their races, decided to see if they could get his autograph - not only did they get that but they got a photo with him as well.


----------



## SWSteve (17 Oct 2016)

Brief breakdown of this weekends running

Saturday was ParkRun day - PB on a very flat course of 21:15 - I think I need to start nearer the front where possible, both on this and my 5mile winter series I seem to start too far back, and then struggle to get into an area I can run at my own pace. 

Sunday was scheduled as a 10k race in my training plan, I duly 'raced a 10k' on a normal route locally. felt good, and am starting to feel comfortable with the Half Marathon in 2 weeks, and then then 14 mile cross country race the week after.


----------



## flatflr (17 Oct 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> It looks like I may be entering the snowdonia marathon, it looks epic. I've just signed up for a trail 'half' which is a week after my road half, so I'll be carrying some pace with me.
> 
> I've visited the first two already, and I can imagine running around them is great as they are so flat. I'll keep an eye out and see what catches it. If it wasn't so expensive to get there, I would be looking at Lyon as it's a beautiful city



Did the half in 2015 and the full distance as my first marathon this year, fantastic event and a very challenging route (start the climb after already having run 20 miles). Have signed up to do the full distance again next year, must be mad!!!


----------



## SWSteve (17 Oct 2016)

flatflr said:


> Did the half in 2015 and the full distance as my first marathon this year, fantastic event and a very challenging route (start the climb after already having run 20 miles). Have signed up to do the full distance again next year, must be mad!!!




What climb? Up to the Basillica?


----------



## flatflr (17 Oct 2016)

Was the Pyg track from the car park on the Llanberis path.


----------



## SWSteve (17 Oct 2016)

flatflr said:


> Was the Pyg track from the car park on the Llanberis path.



Ahh, I had my wires crossed and thought you meant the Lyon marathon! I'll sign up to the Snowdon one later tonight, and sort the accommodation out as well - as I will need to stay the night before due to travel.


----------



## mustang1 (17 Oct 2016)

Yes. I run a couple of times a year when I proclaim to everyone that j have started running again. Which I haven't really. But I'd love to.


----------



## flatflr (17 Oct 2016)

My fault, should have just quoted the first half of your post.

After the half last year I drove straight back home and ended up walking like a duck for about 4 days, this year I stayed up and had a few (very well deserved) beers on the Sunday and the legs were much better.


----------



## SWSteve (17 Oct 2016)

flatflr said:


> My fault, should have just quoted the first half of your post.
> 
> After the half last year I drove straight back home and ended up walking like a duck for about 4 days, this year I stayed up and had a few (very well deserved) beers on the Sunday and the legs were much better.




Which one did you do?
http://snowdoniatrailmarathon.com
http://www.snowdoniamarathon.co.uk


----------



## flatflr (17 Oct 2016)

I did this one http://snowdoniatrailmarathon.com/, only about 3 miles on road, all the rest is trail and on the mountain which can be a scramble at times.

The other is off road, not my preferred type of run.


----------



## SWSteve (17 Oct 2016)

flatflr said:


> I did this one http://snowdoniatrailmarathon.com/, only about 3 miles on road, all the rest is trail and on the mountain which can be a scramble at times.
> 
> *The other is off road*, not my preferred type of run.



Do you mean the other is on road? looking at the http://www.snowdoniamarathon.co.uk it seems to circumvent navigate the mountain on the road, whereas the 'trail' event makes sure to climb the mountain itself.

I've been told I'm not allowed to sign up 'until I know how I cope running off road'


----------



## flatflr (17 Oct 2016)

That's right, http://www.snowdoniamarathon.co.uk, this one is pretty much all on road and yes, it does circumvent navigate.

If you start now you should be fine. I do most of my running on the canal tow path, but do head off to the Ridgeway every and find as many hills as I can. It can be tough on the ankles but they do strengthen in time. Most of the mountain section you would be walking/scrambling so one does take ones time.

This was my first marathon having done a longest run of 15 miles before hand, but am running a half marathon a month it wasn't too bad.

This should give you an idea of what it's like (not my vid so don't blame me for the music 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiMfyTusp6E


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Oct 2016)

Ducked both parkrun and the Bright10 this weekend. Heavy cold late last week which has turned into a hacking cough.

Not best pleased.


----------



## User33236 (18 Oct 2016)

Well three Parkruns at Worsley Woods under my belt now and time down to 22:09. Now just to get into the 21 minute range

Given I'd actively avoided running all my life till now. I'm extremely happy with that


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Oct 2016)

mustang1 said:


> Yes. I run a couple of times a year when I proclaim to everyone that j have started running again. Which I haven't really. But I'd love to.


Thought about doing a programme of some sort? C25K is the one I usually do - saves me doing too much too quickly, and nags at me to keep going


----------



## mustang1 (18 Oct 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Thought about doing a programme of some sort? C25K is the one I usually do - saves me doing too much too quickly, and nags at me to keep going


Hi Jim, cheers for the tip. Yup I've tried 5k programmers which I done for three days before I realised I'm losing sleep (only time I can get out is either before the family wakes up or after theyve gone to sleep). I'm gonna try again soon though. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Drago (19 Oct 2016)

Went out for a quick 5 miler, having left it 6 days since my calf injury. Got about a mile in when it went twang again, and hobbled home. Desperate to get running again and the thought of another week or two idle is really getting to me


----------



## SWSteve (19 Oct 2016)

Drago said:


> Went out for a quick 5 miler, having left it 6 days since my calf injury. Got about a mile in when it went twang again, and hobbled home. Desperate to get running again and the thought of another week or two idle is really getting to me



What's playing up? Have you looked for things that may help? The NHS has guides online of how to help repair/prevent injury that may be worth looking at


----------



## DRHysted (19 Oct 2016)

DRHysted said:


> Well this morning I completed the New Forest Stinger. This is the event that started it all last year after not competing for over 20 years. Knocked 7 minutes off of last years time, which wasn't too bad. I wanted 9 but the mud was too thick and slippery. The last half mile was torture, uphill slipping and sliding everywhere.
> Good fun though even if my trainers are now hung up dripping in the bike shed after a good hose down when I got home.
> 
> https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1407420212



Had the results. 
19th overall (out of 160).
16th male
9th age 40-49

Pretty chuffed with that.


----------



## DRHysted (19 Oct 2016)

Drago said:


> Went out for a quick 5 miler, having left it 6 days since my calf injury. Got about a mile in when it went twang again, and hobbled home. Desperate to get running again and the thought of another week or two idle is really getting to me



If it really went twang I'd advise getting it checked out. I tore my calf back in Feb and went to a physiotherapist who treated it with ultrasound and a very long list of strengthening exercises.


----------



## SWSteve (19 Oct 2016)

DRHysted said:


> Had the results.
> 19th overall (out of 160).
> 16th male
> 9th age 40-49
> ...



Looks like you could have done with being a bit younger! pretty high concentration with >half of the top 16 males being >/=40


----------



## stephec (20 Oct 2016)

User33236 said:


> Well three Parkruns at Worsley Woods under my belt now and time down to 22:09. Now just to get into the 21 minute range
> 
> Given I'd actively avoided running all my life till now. I'm extremely happy with that


We've probably met briefly then, I scan barcodes there most weeks.


----------



## SWSteve (20 Oct 2016)

User33236 said:


> Well three Parkruns at Worsley Woods under my belt now and time down to 22:09. Now just to get into the 21 minute range
> 
> Given I'd actively avoided running all my life till now. I'm extremely happy with that



That's a great time! Do you do any specific training, or just runs in the week?


----------



## SWSteve (20 Oct 2016)

Carried some pallets around the housing estate yesterday, so of course I woke up this morning with a pretty achey neck...That 5 mile race this evening will be slightly less comfortable that one would have hoped


----------



## SWSteve (20 Oct 2016)

Prom Series run #2 5 miles along Weston sea front. 

34:01 very happy, but also dissappointed to not get under 34. Seeing the clock tick over was disappointing, despite not thinking I would go under 35...


----------



## DRHysted (24 Oct 2016)

Well after the good result from the Stinger I had bad news from the physio this morning. I've managed to tear my calf again, much less than last time, but no running for two weeks, no stretching exercises before Friday, but maintain the stability exercise and cycling.

Boo!!


----------



## Garry A (24 Oct 2016)

Pulled something in my leg last Monday and been off running since then. Out later tonight so I'll see how it holds up.


----------



## SWSteve (24 Oct 2016)

A day of lots of football (American), beers and food yesterday led to a FARTLEK run today that wasn't too great. 

Sorry to hear about the injuries above, keep sensible and take he rest prescribed. Hopefully it'll come better soon


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2016)

still resting my calf injury. Going to do 5 minutes on the treadmill on Wednesday, another 5 on Friday, and if no ill effects will try a short Wo miler on Sunday.


----------



## User169 (24 Oct 2016)

Basingstoke park run on Saturday with my kids. Blimey, you peeps take your park runs seriously!


----------



## SWSteve (24 Oct 2016)

DP said:


> Basingstoke park run on Saturday with my kids. Blimey, you peeps take your park runs seriously!



Yep. Even the people running round with a cockerpoo take it to Marathon levels of prep


----------



## User169 (28 Oct 2016)

Half marathon on Sunday morning coming up. It starts at 2am, so PBs all round.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Oct 2016)

DP said:


> Half marathon on Sunday morning coming up. It starts at 2am, so PBs all round.


Home and in bed by 4am?


----------



## User169 (28 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Home and in bed by 4am?



In the pub by 3am!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Oct 2016)

Getting organised for my first trail running event tomorrow


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Oct 2016)

Club-run on Thursday evening
The first for a while, as I've been on 'late-turns' for the past three weeks
Took a couple of the 'improvers' out, not far, just a steady trot, up to the Water Tower, at CastleSyke, and back
I felt surprisingly good, given the chesty cough/cold that I've had for a couple of weeks

Ran to work today too, but 'XC', still feeling okay
That leaves me with a conundrum for tomorrow
* -* ParkRun? (be it, Nostell Priory, Pontefract Park, Thornes Park)
*or*
* -* a 'Go Ride' Cyclo-Cross, down at Holmfirth
https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/e...Halloween-fancy-dress-Novice-Cyclocross-races

Decisions, decisions............
A free ParkRun, close to home (& bike ride in the afternoon)
*or*
Pay £4.00 for the CX, & drive 30 - 45 minutes each way






ItsSteveLovell said:


> Yep. Even the people running round with a cockerpoo take it to Marathon levels of prep


Nope!!
My daughters Cockerpoo stays at home, it's too stupid, & too lazy to run


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Oct 2016)

Oh well, that didnae go to plan. Slipped going down some stairs about a 1/3 of the way round and something went "ping" in my knee resulting in me not being able to even shuffle along. Bugger.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Oct 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> That leaves me with a conundrum for tomorrow
> * -* ParkRun? (be it, Nostell Priory, Pontefract Park, Thornes Park)
> *or
> -* a 'Go Ride' Cyclo-Cross, down at Holmfirth



ParkRun at Nostell Priory (#118)

A steady one, just trying to keep an even pace, allowing for the coughing and hacking
Started fairly well back, would have been happy to potter round, but you all know how it is......................

A few Halloweeners running too

The 'Corpse Bride' is Pat, the Event Director





I managed to make up enough places to take;_ 24th/197 @ 23:27_
Joint fastest time of the year (recorded exactly the same time at #112)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Oh well, that didnae go to plan. Slipped going down some stairs about a 1/3 of the way round and something went "ping" in my knee resulting in me not being able to even shuffle along. Bugger.


Bugger!!, indeed


----------



## SWSteve (29 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Oh well, that didnae go to plan. Slipped going down some stairs about a 1/3 of the way round and something went "ping" in my knee resulting in me not being able to even shuffle along. Bugger.



Balls.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Oct 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> ParkRun at Nostell Priory (#118)



A couple more

Terry still recorded a 'sub 18', dressed like that (his PB is about 16:30)
Earlier he had a mask on






Denise (Casper) is our 'Ladies Captain'


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Oct 2016)

Inadvertently did my first cross country run in about 30 years, following the Coffin Trail from Rydal to Grasmere. Probably the slowest 5km I've ever done (although I motored for a further 2.5km on the way back, once I realised how late I was) through opening & closing gates, waiting for sheep to get off the path, picking my way around roots and rocks and due to the steepness of the terrain. Fun though, and some amazing views across to Rydal Water.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Oct 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Inadvertently did my first cross country run in about 30 years, following the Coffin Trail from Rydal to Grasmere. Probably the slowest 5km I've ever done (although I motored for a further 2.5km on the way back, once I realised how late I was) through opening & closing gates, waiting for sheep to get off the path, picking my way around roots and rocks and due to the steepness of the terrain. Fun though, and some amazing views across to Rydal Water.
> 
> View attachment 149545
> 
> ...


Brilliant, absolutely splendid!!!


----------



## User169 (30 Oct 2016)

Half marathon this morning. Started at 2am and finished at 2:32am.


----------



## User169 (30 Oct 2016)

Lit torches to mark the course


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Inadvertently did my first cross country run in about 30 years, following the Coffin Trail from Rydal to Grasmere. Probably the slowest 5km I've ever done (although I motored for a further 2.5km on the way back, once I realised how late I was) through opening & closing gates, waiting for sheep to get off the path, picking my way around roots and rocks and due to the steepness of the terrain. Fun though, and some amazing views across to Rydal Water.
> 
> View attachment 149545
> 
> ...


Not to mention stopping to take some excellent photos?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2016)

DP said:


> Half marathon this morning. Started at 2am and finished at 2:32am.


You ran an HM in 32 minutes? Flip me!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2016)

I heard the pips on Radio Four y'day at 8:00 am. The next thing I heard was the pips at 09:00. Missed parkrun. Still coughing rather too much for my liking and my left hip is playing up again. Does not bode well for Lisbon HM in December.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2016)

It was a toss-up this morning
*1.* Go out for the 09:00 run, with the Club, over at 'Anglers Park' (Wintersett/Cold Hiendley)
*2.* Ride over to do a few miles with Wakefield Triathlon Club, leaving Pugneys (a Wakefield country park/sailing lake, near jct 39/M1)

Either way, I'd still have to be home to get ready to leave for work at 12:30

Went over to 'Anglers', as it's probably about 2 years since I've Sunday run with them (I've called whilst out on bike, to see them in the café afterwards)

However, due to it being the Scarborough 10K today, it appeared that all of the 'Sunday Suspects' have travelled over there
Hence, there was just John & myself (he's in in 70's, & happier speed-walking now), so I just headed into the Woods, & around the forestry tracks by myself for a while, 
I did visit one structure that I knew about, but never seen; Squire Watertons watch-tower
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/491550
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/491548

There are plans afoot, to try & get the estate (or what's left of it) a UNESCO World Heritage listing, as the Worlds first Nature Reserve, if they ithat'd make it three sites in Yorkshire!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Waterton
http://stophs2.org/news/13489-cameron-derails-sir-david-attenborough-plan-save-nature-reserve-hs2


Part of the estates boundary wall; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2811830


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Oct 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Not to mention stopping to take some excellent photos?


Got to do summat while the sheep get out of the way


----------



## User169 (30 Oct 2016)

So this was the half marathon I ran this morning....


----------



## flatflr (30 Oct 2016)

Decided to move away from my normal courses and checked out some local footpaths, got lost a few times and had to stop and check my map.

Ended up with 16 miles at a pace of 8:31 which I'm happy with considering the getting lost.

That's 10 half marathons so far for the year


----------



## SWSteve (30 Oct 2016)

A day out at the NFL resulted in getting home at 10, it was then time for a very late run. 

12k in an hour (almost worryingly spot on 5:00km pace). This is the last long run before the half next weekend! It's getting close now


----------



## flatflr (1 Nov 2016)

Fast (for me) 6 mile road run at a 7:52m/mi average, pleased with the fast recovery after Sundays longer run.


----------



## flatflr (1 Nov 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> 12k in an hour (almost worryingly spot on 5:00km pace). This is the last long run before the half next weekend! It's getting close now



Tapering can be frustrating, but well worth it to keep the legs fresh for the longer run.


----------



## dim (1 Nov 2016)

had my first run today in over 20 years. I cycle lots and thought it would be eezy peezy. Not so .... ran 4.4km at a pace of 6.53/km

legs are sore tonight, but funnily, my arms (biceps) are also sore (must be because my arms were tense during the run). I will continue to run, and hopefully get fitter

even though my legs are sore, they are not sore when I cycle (I cycled over 30km today after the run and my legs were fine) .... it's when I walk that I feel the sore muscles (different muscles used for running)


----------



## DRHysted (1 Nov 2016)

dim said:


> had my first run today in over 20 years. I cycle lots and thought it would be eezy peezy. Not so .... ran 4.4km at a pace of 6.53/km
> 
> legs are sore tonight, but funnily, my arms (biceps) are also sore (must be because my arms were tense during the run). I will continue to run, and hopefully get fitter
> 
> even though my legs are sore, they are not sore when I cycle (I cycled over 30km today after the run and my legs were fine) .... it's when I walk that I feel the sore muscles (different muscles used for running)



I find steps & stairs to be awkward!


----------



## SWSteve (1 Nov 2016)

flatflr said:


> Tapering can be frustrating, but well worth it to keep the legs fresh for the longer run.



Yeah, I just want to get onto the race now...then onto the cross country race the week afterwards. I've found the 'threshold' parts of the taper difficult to maintain concentration during. I think for 2018 I'm going to look at a road marathon, where I'll use the Hansen method, where the runs are based at sticking to 'race pace' as opposed to relaxed long runs, this will hopefully help with the effort.


----------



## fimm (3 Nov 2016)

A more conventional half marathon for me on Sunday - got my first sub 1:30 at 1:29:15, so was pleased with that. Not the biggest of fields, so I came in 4th woman as well.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Nov 2016)

fimm said:


> A more conventional half marathon for me on Sunday - got my first sub 1:30 at 1:29:15, so was pleased with that. Not the biggest of fields, so I came in 4th woman as well.


Damned fine work!!!


----------



## SteveF (4 Nov 2016)

I have been doing more and more over that last couple of months, I tend to taper off the cycling and increase the running as it gets colder! Did my first parkrun a couple of weeks ago and took nearly 2 minutes off my 5k time!!! (running with people certainly spurs me on).

Have been doing more 10ks runs as training, and decided to enter an event so did the Thurrock 10k last weekend, was really pleased with my time (am getting on a bit now at 53!). At the beginning of the year I decided I wanted to do a 10k under my age e.g. under 53 mins, managed that a while back. Anyway pushed quite hard in the Thurrock event and broke the 50min barrier... was very pleased! (didn't think I would do it this year)

https://www.strava.com/activities/760440226


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Nov 2016)

Pacing event at Nostell tomorrow

I'm hoping to stay ahead of '23', but doubt I'll trouble '22'


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2016)

Easing back in from my calf injury. Two short three milers under my belt. All good so far.


----------



## SteveF (5 Nov 2016)

Thurrock Parkrun this morning, managed to take 10 seconds off my best time... I wasn't a picture of sartorial elegance as I crossed the finish line...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Nov 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Pacing event at Nostell tomorrow
> 
> I'm hoping to stay ahead of '23', but doubt I'll trouble '22'



Nostell #119

_*39th/267 @ 23:04* _(years 'PB'!)
The '23' finished at 23:08

http://www.parkrun.org.uk/nostell/results/weeklyresults/?runSeqNumber=119


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Nov 2016)

pacer week. I volunteered to run 30 mins. Ran 29:50. Lots of PB's in front of me. Happy day.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> Oh well, that didnae go to plan. Slipped going down some stairs about a 1/3 of the way round and something went "ping" in my knee resulting in me not being able to even shuffle along. Bugger.


I managed to get to the docs yesterday to be informed that it's a meniscus tear and a tear to ankle ligaments, I was sent for x-ray as there was some question that I may have bone damage but that proved to not be the case, so it's no exercise for me for a while.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (5 Nov 2016)

I did my first 5k in a long time a few nights ago. Managed 32minutes. I'm more of a short interval sprinter from rugby, but I really do need to increase this kind of fitness.

I had previously done a 30min 5k on a treadmill. But doing 5k nonstop outdoors has always seemed much more difficult than in the gym, but I was happy with just completing it.

Hopefully get out tonight after work again, as I really want to do the Prague 10k next year.

This leads me to something that may have already been covered, is there a CycleChat Running club on strava?


----------



## Firestorm (5 Nov 2016)

Having been told by the consultant that I would not be running again after my Achilles injury, I went for a slow jog the other week, I thought three years off and 18 months of cycling would mean it was safe enough.
A 2 mile jog and bits of me were really hurting, including the damaged calf/Achilles .
Having decided it was the slow pace and short stride length causing a lot of impact, I rested up and changed plan.
I am now doing intervals , of fast walking and running.
Up to 5x1minutes at 13kph without anything like the reaction.
Just need to get the stamina up , but also I need to take it very cautiously. Mrs FS really isn't keen and keeps reminding me what the consultant said about 20 pct re rupture rate s for my type of injury and treatment.
Target is a park run around April , hopefully sub 24


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Nov 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> I did my first 5k in a long time a few nights ago. Managed 32minutes. I'm more of a short interval sprinter from rugby, but I really do need to increase this kind of fitness.
> 
> I had previously done a 30min 5k on a treadmill. But doing 5k nonstop outdoors has always seemed much more difficult than in the gym, but I was happy with just completing it.
> 
> ...


Find yourself a parkrun. Running 5k outdoors is much easier if you are doing so with dozens. even hundreds, of others.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (5 Nov 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Find yourself a parkrun. Running 5k outdoors is much easier if you are doing so with dozens. even hundreds, of others.



I have a local one, the issue is 9am on a Saturday morning  (In all seriousness I am going down there next week)


----------



## SWSteve (5 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> I managed to get to the docs yesterday to be informed that it's a meniscus tear and a tear to ankle ligaments, I was sent for x-ray as there was some question that I may have bone damage but that proved to not be the case, so it's no exercise for me for a while.



Bummer


----------



## rich p (5 Nov 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Bummer


Well, there's no need for that Steve...
A bit of sympathy wouldn't go amiss


----------



## User19783 (5 Nov 2016)

Question

Do any of you, who do park runs, wear running spike's?


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (5 Nov 2016)

User19783 said:


> Question
> 
> Do any of you, who do park runs, wear running spike's?


I thought spikes were track only?


----------



## User19783 (5 Nov 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> I thought spikes were track only?



I was thinking of a pair of Cross country running spike's


----------



## SWSteve (5 Nov 2016)

User19783 said:


> I was thinking of a pair of Cross country running spike's



If it was off tarmac then I pay wear trail shoes, but if it's tarmac then normal road shoes.


----------



## SWSteve (5 Nov 2016)

20 ,inute run today to loosen the legs for tomorrow. 13.1 miles of lovely running, where it looks like some of it will be on the beach. Fun...


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (5 Nov 2016)

Late night 5k

https://www.strava.com/activities/767024432/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1478384954

31:36
I'm coming for that time


----------



## User169 (6 Nov 2016)

Cross.country this morning. It absolutely chucked it down last night, so the course was a bit squishy in places.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (6 Nov 2016)

I can nearly see your toes.


----------



## SWSteve (6 Nov 2016)

Weston Super Mare Half done. Waiting for the chip times to come out, but it looks like a 1:35:10 based on the watch.

It was lovely and sunny, but the wind and chill reduced speed. Very happy, but seeing the clock ticking over 1:35 was tough to take at the time. The course was in two parts, either flat as a pancake or undulating, I'm not sure what was harder, the undulating part of the second lap, or having the final turn straight into an icy headwind.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Nov 2016)

User19783 said:


> Question
> 
> Do any of you, who do park runs, wear running spike's?


There is one near me, Cranleigh, in Surrey. It is all completely off-road, off-path. No man made surface whatsoever. And it is horribly, shoe strippingly, boggy and has a significant hillock to be run up. I've run it once in spikes, the first and only time I've worn spikes in my life. I've seen others in spikes and I've seen folk do it in football and rugby boots. I must go back and do it again once the local run gets too soggy on the off tarmac sections.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> Cross.country this morning. It absolutely chucked it down last night, so the course was a bit squishy in places.
> 
> View attachment 150278



Been there, done that (on local footpath/bridleways), let alone during fell-races


Near the new Havertop West Yorkshire Police station/central custody (Wakefield division)


----------



## ChrisEyles (7 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> I managed to get to the docs yesterday to be informed that it's a meniscus tear and a tear to ankle ligaments, I was sent for x-ray as there was some question that I may have bone damage but that proved to not be the case, so it's no exercise for me for a while.



@Marmion sorry to hear about that. I tore the meniscus in my knee a little over a year ago (casing a jump on my first trip to a trail centre on my MTB!) and it sucked. I'd recommend seeing a physio if you can - my knee didn't improve for a long time until I went myself and got some exercises to strengthen up the relevent muscles. I started some very short runs again this summer and recently got up to 5km without knee pain. For me the impact from running was a killer but gentle cycling was OK not too long after doing it. Good luck with the recovery!


----------



## Stephenite (8 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> I managed to get to the docs yesterday to be informed that it's a meniscus tear and a tear to ankle ligaments, I was sent for x-ray as there was some question that I may have bone damage but that proved to not be the case, so it's no exercise for me for a while.


That's poo. GWS.


----------



## The Rover (8 Nov 2016)

Another shoulder injury means I've had to reduce the distances to no more than 4 miles a couple of times a week.
Bit of a pain but at least I'm still getting out. Here are my running partners!


----------



## DRHysted (8 Nov 2016)

Well went for my first light jog since being told to have a fortnight off. Only did 4.5 miles but without trying I averaged 7:11 minute miles, which is faster than my race pace (but slower than my targeted race pace for next year). So I'm pretty chuffed.
Back to see the physio tomorrow, think I may neglect to mention the pace but just say I had a good run with no twinges!!

@The Rover love the running partners, if I'm not running near roads I take my deaf partially sighted Border Collie out. She has to be tethered to me because she has refused to learn hand signals (to be fair her eyesight is very poor now that sometimes a corner in the path can confuse her) so if she gets off she just runs until she's tired. The last time she got off she was found over 6 miles away. She absolutely loves it.


----------



## The Rover (8 Nov 2016)

@DRHysted - great pace, I'm happy with anything under 8 mins. Yep, the dogs love a run, they set off like drunk monkeys!! Sounds like yours still has the legs for it.


----------



## Drago (8 Nov 2016)

Gonna risk a 5 miler tomorrow, see how my calf holds up. Cold enough for running tights and gloves now.

I almost always run with my Lab. The weird bearded bloke who goes running with his dog is a minor celeb in our village now, with sightings being reported on the village Facebook page.


----------



## DRHysted (8 Nov 2016)

Buzz is the Blue Mearl Border Collie on the right. She's completely deaf, no sight in her right eye, and failing sight in her left. I turn her by placing pressure on the running lead which is fixed to a waist belt. 
Unfortunately she will leap at passing movement i.e. Traffic, so I can't take her out if I'm doing road running, I also don't take her on runs over 5 miles. 
The hearing and eyesight issues are genetic due to idiots breeding blue mearl with blue mearl to produce pretty puppies


----------



## SWSteve (8 Nov 2016)

An easy 5 miler up the hill closest to me, the steep way... the path forces you to walk at parts to due exposed rock, and I didn't fancy needing a new face with them bring wet. 

Just getting ready for my first 'ultra half' on Saturday, 14(ish) miles on the 'Gordano Round' - there's a longer 28-30 mile race the same day. 

Do any of you run with rucksacks- I'm yet to pick up a hydration vest- and am unsure of whether to wear it tight or loose...

I'm taking the phone so will try and post a couple of pics...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Nov 2016)

DRHysted said:


> Buzz is the Blue Mearl Border Collie on the right. She's completely deaf, no sight in her right eye, and failing sight in her left. I turn her by placing pressure on the running lead which is fixed to a waist belt.
> Unfortunately she will leap at passing movement i.e. Traffic, so I can't take her out if I'm doing road running, I also don't take her on runs over 5 miles.
> The hearing and eyesight issues are genetic due to idiots breeding blue mearl with blue mearl to produce pretty puppies


Gorgeous!!!

This was my Collie, as pup, & full grown
Sadly lost, due to cancerous growths, in 2006


----------



## SteveF (10 Nov 2016)

Popped out to drop off a birthday card... got a bit carried away with myself...

https://www.strava.com/activities/771306633


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Nov 2016)

No ParkRun this morning, even though one of my Club-mates is celebrating his 200th, & there should also be a 100th there! (I'm only on 72, despite having run event 1 at Pontefract - now on 285, & event 1 at Nostell - now on 119)


I'll be up at Bingley, for http://www.bingleyharriers.co.uk/events/harriers-vs-cyclists/
It's where my avatar picture was taken

Same route, sections favour either group
Rob Jebb, & both Brownlees have turned up before ('Bingley' is their club, anyway)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Nov 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> No ParkRun this morning,
> 
> I'll be up at Bingley, for http://www.bingleyharriers.co.uk/events/harriers-vs-cyclists/
> It's where my avatar picture was taken



A heck of a race, as usual!!
Ended up with the '1' race-number again - I had it back in 2014 too

That start hill doesn't get any shallower, & the fields after it, don't get any drier, or less 'Cow-poop strewn' (nice & soft too)
Some nice features on the course, that I always take time to look at, such as the 'Birdcage Gate' & down to the 'Mill-Dam' (we run over the dam, itself)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3770890
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/563564


Then it's a clamber up through the boulders, onto the top of Shipley Glen, & a climb/loop of Baildon Moor/Hope Hill
With a slight amendment, on the top of Hope Hill






No results yet


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2016)

three miles today, still gently easing the mileage up while I recover. Five tomorrow, three again Monday, two days rest, then later in the week ill do three, five, then eight miles, see how I do. Survive that ok i'll resume my normal five-on, two-off, alternating short-long regime.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Nov 2016)

Still no results

Although Tom Adams (Ilkley Harriers) won for the runners, Rob Jebb was second (riding, for Hope, but he is a member of the organising club)

Some pictures though - more to follow during week, when Dave Woodhead uploads his
I've spotted myself, on page 1
https://www.flickr.com/photos/freedom2run/albums/72157675334637730/page1


I was pleased before the start, to see my old buddy, Richard (my near name-sake), along with his parents; Norah & Phil
Richard, & his brother, Robert, used to be junior (& senior) members of the GB National Cyclo-Cross squad (& rode at Leeds, when the 1992 World Championships were held there)

Richard's quite a good fell-runner (Bingley Harrierss), but Rob prefers Triathlon (Leeds Triathlon Club)


Old shot is circa 1991/1992



Still the same Club for me, the kit design changed mid 2000's


----------



## rich p (13 Nov 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Still no results
> 
> Although Tom Adams (Ilkley Harriers) won for the runners, Rob Jebb was second (riding, for Hope, but he is a member of the organising club)
> 
> ...


You do know that we don't know these people, don't you?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Nov 2016)

rich p said:


> You do know that we don't know these people, don't you?


I'm sure quite a few of you know the name Rob Jebb though??
He's the (10 times) 'Three Peaks Cyclo-Cross' winner

A few older members, will know Richard, from his days of being sponsored by Pace Research, in the early-mid 90's


----------



## rich p (13 Nov 2016)

rich p said:


> You do know that we don't know these people, don't you?


I'm not knocking you, but referring to complete strangers just seems slightly odd to me. 
And I speak as one who likes reading your posts of personal achievements despite the fact that I can't run any more myself!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Nov 2016)

rich p said:


> I'm not knocking you, but referring to complete strangers just seems slightly odd to me.
> And I speak as one who likes reading your posts of personal achievements despite the fact that I can't run any more myself!


No worries

I thought that maybe, some of the Northern (Yorkshire, in particular) members, who may run, could know them
Plus, I've mentioned Daves races quite often (all good fun & your 'elfin-safety' is mainly down to yourself)

http://www.woodentops.org.uk/

And, Dave shouting (I did that race, & have seen myself, standing next to 'Mr Ben', & 'SpiderWoman'; Mick & Angela, 2 friends of mine)


----------



## fimm (14 Nov 2016)

I think the name Rob Jebb rings a bell with me, though I'm not sure why.
I did my first ever hill race on Saturday at Tinto (near Lanark). Good fun but I need to practice descending - I used to be a semi-decent descender but on the way down on Saturday I knew what I wanted to do but couldn't do it - got passed by about 25 men (but only one woman - and held off two more to come in 6th female, which wasn't too bad).


----------



## SWSteve (15 Nov 2016)

After half marathon then Trail race (which featured a lot of recently ploughed fields, giving a feeling of cross country if I'm honest) in successive weeks, I have 4 weeks until a 10k. Time to pick up the speed work, so I'm going to turn up at the clubs run tonight, and see how it goes (I did this a couple of months ago, but life got in the way). 

Do any of you run with clubs, any rules I should know of? Other than searching for the local hash group


----------



## Stephenite (15 Nov 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> ... the local hash group


Hehe. I keep thinking about HHH. I'm, probably, too crap/unserious for anyone else.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Nov 2016)

fimm said:


> I think the name Rob Jebb rings a bell with me, though I'm not sure why.


10 times Three Peaks Cyclo-Cross winner
4 times Three Peaks Fell-Race winner

Sponsored by Hope, for 'cross http://www.hopetech.com/team/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Nov 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'll be up at Bingley, for http://www.bingleyharriers.co.uk/events/harriers-vs-cyclists/




The results have been released this morning
A very poor performance, but I had hoped for a 'sub 55', due to a lack of training/speed in my legs


I managed it, Just
_*179th/245 @ 54:23*_ my slowest ever run here (PB is 47:08, but the course has changed since that)
Winning time was 34:03

*Edit @ 11:43
*
Heading back along the top of Shipley Glen, on the return, & still reasonably clean, at this point
Photography credit goes to Dave Woodhead, of http://www.woodentops.org.uk/


----------



## smutchin (16 Nov 2016)

I've gone off my 'home' parkrun (Whitstable) lately because I feel it's got too big for its location - it was averaging around 100 runners when I started four years ago, these days it's regularly over 250. 

So, I've taken to being a parkrun tourist and visiting other Kent parkruns. Last weekend I went to Shorne Woods (near Gravesend), which is a lovely three-lap course around a forest trail. Very twisty-turny, narrow in places, gently undulating. A really nice course to run - or would be if I were in better shape. And it was raining steadily but not too heavily, which was pleasantly refreshing. 

The week before I visited Bedgebury Pinetum. That's a single lap course on wide trails through the woods. Starts with a steady climb for the first 1.5km then downhill for the next 1km. At around the 3km mark there's a shorter, steeper climb and the final 500m is the toughest climb of all - must be getting on for 10% gradient. Great course but very challenging. 

I've now done nine different parkruns. When I first started going regularly, there was just one parkrun in the whole of Kent, now there are 18. I'm making it my aim to tick them all off. I've only done one parkrun outside Kent - Weymouth, which happened to hold its first event the same weekend I was down there on holiday a couple of years ago. Need to add a few more further afield to my list as well - I'm up in the Lake District over Christmas but they're few and far between up there so it won't be easy.

Anyone with more than nine different parkruns to their name?


----------



## SWSteve (16 Nov 2016)

smutchin said:


> Anyone with more than nine different parkruns to their name?



Nope, I've done two, but that's all. I'm hoping to do more when possible whilst holidaying.


----------



## SWSteve (16 Nov 2016)

Today was just a case of going for a easy run. I managed to fall over twice. Once, whilst trying to run along a pavement, I managed to fall off the curb, straight onto my arm and knee - which was stripped of skin...this happened just after I was running past a pedestrian, so she will have had a great view of me falling like a block of flats. 

Shortly after this, I got a path which is pretty muddy, so thought best to walk to get back to the tarmac. Slipped over, same side as the original fall, and landed with my hand in stinging nettles. 

I feel like an absolute plonker, and to top it off, after meeting mates for a curry (where I wasn't drinking as was driving home) I walked straight into a lamppost


----------



## Drago (17 Nov 2016)

Went to Decathlon today. They got a clearance sale on. All the girly lightweight woos sizes had sold out of almost everything, but plenty of manly XL leg wear and 2XL tops, so I was sorted.

Scored some new running trainers, 2 x pairs leggings, 4 x tops and one x hi vis outer top for £60. All Decathlon own brand, but the leggings and trainers especially are very good.

Done a quick five miles to christen it and get it all muddied up.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Nov 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Today was just a case of going for a easy run. I managed to fall over twice. Once, whilst trying to run along a pavement, I managed to fall off the curb, straight onto my arm and knee - which was stripped of skin...this happened just after I was running past a pedestrian, so she will have had a great view of me falling like a block of flats.
> 
> Shortly after this, I got a path which is pretty muddy, so thought best to walk to get back to the tarmac. Slipped over, same side as the original fall, and landed with my hand in stinging nettles.
> 
> I feel like an absolute plonker, and to top it off, after meeting mates for a curry (where I wasn't drinking as was driving home) I walked straight into a lamppost


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Nov 2016)

There's some excellent items there (my nearest is Sheffield - still very surprised they've not opened one around Leeds)

I bought a pair of very lightweight, minimalist shoes from there, that I wear (as a psychological boost) at ParkRuns
They were £16, & are 'thermo-nuclear orange


----------



## Garry A (17 Nov 2016)

Injury that i got a month ago and thought had gone has popped up again. Bugger! Taking a week off.


----------



## Drago (17 Nov 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> There's some excellent items there (my nearest is Sheffield - still very surprised they've not opened one around Leeds)
> 
> I bought a pair of very lightweight, minimalist shoes from there, that I wear (as a psychological boost) at ParkRuns
> They were £16, & are 'thermo-nuclear orange
> ...


Being quite heavy I hammer my trainers. The sixteen quid Decathlon ones are as comfy as the forty quid Adidas ones they replaced. If I had to bin them every 8 weeks id still be quid in.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Nov 2016)

Had to drop daughter off in Leeds this morning, to help out at a trail-race, starting at Kirkstall Abbey

I went prepared, & drove straight over to http://www.parkrun.org.uk/templenewsam/

First time racing there, since 2012, when I chipped my left Femur, just above the knee, after a fall during a (PECO) XC race
I used to race Cyclo-Cross there (1990 - 1996, & 2007 - 2009), but very little of the course was shared

A reasonable time, for a cold (shorts, so leg muscles weren't warm), an unfamiliar course, & quite wet, so treading carefully, as I didn't want another fall
_24:04_, by my watch

Now to go to work..............................


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Nov 2016)

Can't even walk up flight of stairs, or get out of a chair without my left hip going nuts so I'm on a rest break.


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Nov 2016)

Samsung's "Speed Endurance" coach was my guide today - this is harder work than the "Endurance Builder" and a longer session too (1hr running, paced by the app, with a 5 minute warm up either side). Quite good fun, although this is the first programme I've used where Ms Samsung has to tell me to speed up, rather than slow down. 11.78km in total (which I think includes the walking pace warm ups). I was glad to reach the part that tapers down to the cool down walk, after what seemed like an age at 9.5km/h


----------



## SWSteve (19 Nov 2016)

Woke up at the time I should have finished parkrun. Decided to do a 5km run on my own. Get out the house, do my warm up, press 'lap' on the watch to start a new pace/lap pace calculation then set off to run my 5km. 

What felt like an eternity later I scrolled and saw my distance tick to 4km, so pushed really hard to get across the 'line' with a decent effort...then realised that was total distance, not the 5km effort I had planned. Queue trying to carry on, then almost being sick in an underpass because I couldn't keep up with the effort. And I had only ran 3of the 5k I had planned. I felt like a monumental idiot...oh well, there's always tomorrow


----------



## flatflr (19 Nov 2016)

That's another half marathon done (11 so far this year). Made the most of the nice weather today for a cross country run with lots of gates, styles and mud. Was hard work but a fun run. 1:48 run time


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Nov 2016)

I had to drop my daughter off in Leeds, at Kirkstall Abbey to help out with a variety of runs that a family friend was organising (10K, 1/2, a marathon, & a 32 miler) 
So, as I was in Leeds, after leaving her, I had a drive over to the east side of the city, & had a go at the Temple Newsam ParkRun 

http://www.parkrun.org.uk/templenewsam/ 

_Event 196_ 

An uphill start, quite a cold morning (there had been sheet ice, at Kirkstall Abbey, on the riverside paths), a new course, & a slight wariness - as it was at Temple Newsam where I fell (in 2012) & chipped my Femur 


Maybe it was a bad decision to wear shorts, as the legs weren't working properly, a hacking cough didn't help much either, but nothing ventured..... 

The results state *41st/160 @ 24:05 *


----------



## flatflr (22 Nov 2016)

Cold after work run this evening. 8 miles on road with quite a few hills, was tempted to carry on further but I wanted my tea.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Nov 2016)

A completely new course, at Nostell, from today

Map now shows it 

http://www.parkrun.org.uk/nostell/course/ 

A slight frost on the car, and a temperature of 1.5 C upon arrival this morning

I ran in long-sleeves, gloves & woolly hat (but shorts) 
The two climbs back up the House are still in-situ, but now there's 2 drags up to the Obelisk 

*36th/220 @ 24:20*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Nov 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A completely new course, at Nostell, from today
> 
> The two climbs back up the House are still in-situ, but now there's 2 drags up to the Obelisk


Obelsik Lodge, in the opening picture
https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/nostell-priory-and-parkland/features/parkland-at-nostell-priory


----------



## flatflr (27 Nov 2016)

Another off road half for me today. Well, 14 miles total in just under 2 hours. That brings me to 12 for the year.

Need to up the mileage and get myself signed up for an ultra next year.


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2016)

8 miler today. Not a good run, never got truly in the groove. Huffed and puffed all the away round, never got a rhythm going.

To make things worse I snoozed off this afternoon so ended up running later than planned. Pitch black round the forest doesn't bother me, but almost breaking my neck because I couldn't see my footing does. Head torch on order.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Nov 2016)

It was the opening round of the Cross-Country series we're in, today

The PECO's, & it was Temple Newsam

http://pecoxc.co.uk/pages/race1.html

Sadly, I now have a bit of a phobia about XC there, as back in 2012, I slipped on a downhill corner (transition from mud, to tarmac path) & clouted my left knee on a rock
I finished (& club-mate, broke his nose on same corner, & needed several stitches)
A few days later, we flew to Florida, & I spent 2 weeks limping round, as I couldn't walk properly
(scans, when I got back home, revealed a chip of the Femur a couple of inches above the knee)


So, no, I didn't run there

Our best placed senior male was _3rd/495_


----------



## SWSteve (27 Nov 2016)

Went down to Parkrun on Saturday after being woken at 4:30 by other half leaving to travel for a work thing. 

What I assume were a couple decided to place themselves very close to the front, and I don't believed they went in to finish there, which made it fun with the other runners around them all trying to pass. Around half way round, my lace decided to work its way lose, so I had to stop and re-tie them, in what I assume cost me 30-40 seconds due to freezing cold hands. Never mind, I'll have to get a PB next week instead (hopefully).


----------



## flatflr (27 Nov 2016)

Drago said:


> Head torch on order.



I do quite a bit of my running in the dark cross country and got myself a Petzl Tikka RXP, battery last for ages (and can get a battery adaptor which takes 3 AAA batteries if you are on a really long run). It's reactive so if you look as something close like your watch or a map the light dims so you don't have to wait for your eyes to readjust.


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2016)

They look fantastic, but it'd be cheaper to break my ankle!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Nov 2016)

flatflr said:


> I do quite a bit of my running in the dark cross country and got myself a Petzl Tikka RXP, battery last for ages (and can get a battery adaptor which takes 3 AAA batteries if you are on a really long run).



This is what I use (ran through woods/along river bank with it, at 04:30 this morning)
https://www.amazon.co.uk/LED-Lenser...&qid=1480361777&sr=8-3&keywords=led+lenser+h7


----------



## flatflr (29 Nov 2016)

Thermals on for a chilly 6 miles on road this evening, pace was a little faster than normal to warm me up

Hope everybody else is keeping running as the weather gets colder.


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Nov 2016)

Same here - freaking freezing 6 miler at 9:10 pace, I faded badly on the last 3k. Not a perfect night to start running again after so many weeks off!


----------



## Drago (29 Nov 2016)

Just a 3 miler today as shoulder is acting up again and a bit uncomfortable to run. Cross country route, icy underfoot, all the encouragement I needed to taken it steady.


----------



## SteveF (29 Nov 2016)

lovely run this evening, cold but no wind, was pretty well wrapped up so once we got going I warmed up nicely....

was running with a local group, which I find quite motivating, so a reasonable pace (for me) and still feeling reasonably fresh at the end..
https://www.strava.com/activities/789152058


----------



## SWSteve (30 Nov 2016)

Club run again. My god it was cold out. I ended up being the slowest on the intervals (running point to point), I just couldn't breathe!


----------



## Tin Pot (30 Nov 2016)

Yeah, I have trouble with breathing after exercise in the cold. I cough all night afterwards.

I tried wearing a neck thing over my nose and mouth to warm the air but it didn't last, too restrictive.


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Nov 2016)

Pleased to have gone below 24:30 for a 5km for what I think is the first time, and surprised not to feel as terrible as I usually do during a quick run. 24 minutes, 11 seconds for the distance on Monday last. Boring though they are, I think the slow paced Saturday runs are helping.


----------



## flatflr (1 Dec 2016)

That was a cold 5 miles along the canal tow path this evening even with a thermal base layer, gloves and leggings. But nice to see the frost glinting in the light of my head torch. Even saw another nutter run the other way on a section I've run about 50 times before and never seen another soul.

Note to self: get warmer gloves and take a neck warmer next time.


----------



## Garry A (2 Dec 2016)

Still suffering from the pulled muscle or something at back of right thigh. Did 5.5 K today at a slow speed 5.05 min per K. Think i need to take some more rest time.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Dec 2016)

Another cold morning at Nostell on Saturday (#123), second run on the new course

Elected for long-sleeves, but no hat or gloves (& still shorts!!) 

Started near the back, I roughly counted maybe 10 - 15 behind me 
I was just going to potter round, but......................... 
I felt okay, so started weaving around people, making up a few places 

Ended up with *32nd/181 @ 24:04* (was 24:20 last week)


----------



## smutchin (5 Dec 2016)

I went under 25 minutes at parkrun on Saturday for the first time since July - 24.39 to be exact. Pleasantly surprised at this since I felt really grim when I woke up.

Set off with a couple of friends and managed to keep up with them for a while but had to ease off on the slope (about halfway round the lap) as my knee was playing up. Fell in with another runner and we kept each other going. Pushed through the pain barrier on the second time up the slope and with 1km to go, realised I had a good chance of breaking 25mins, which spurred me on. My companion faded a bit in the last 500m but I pushed on and even took a couple of scalps in the final sprint.

Felt surprisingly good after it as well. So, the upward trend continues. Now gone down with a chest infection though, so hope that won't set me back too much.


----------



## User169 (5 Dec 2016)

Half marathon on Saturday. I'd really hoped to break 1:30, but was just outside at 1:30:14. 

I had to stop at one point to retie my laces, so am blaming it on that.

One more chance in two weeks time to break the 1:30 barrier.


----------



## DRHysted (5 Dec 2016)

Well the rehab is continuing. Two weeks on the cross trainer has been followed today by 20 minutes on the treadmill which arrived this lunch time. Everything feels fine, my physio is happy, but insists I take it slowly. For the next week it's 5 minutes warm up on the cross trainer, 20 to 30 minutes medium pace (about 7.5 to 8mph) on the treadmill, then 5 minutes cool down on the cross trainer. I'm hoping to try a short run in the real world mid December, but as my next booked event is a half marathon next April, I've got plenty of time to get there. Then smash this years time of 1:38 (1:30 or lower is what I want).


----------



## flatflr (5 Dec 2016)

No running for me on Sunday as recovering from a night out with my bro who was over from France, but realised how much I missed my run.

But got back on it this evening with 5.5 miles at a fast for me 7:41/mi


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Dec 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Same here - freaking freezing 6 miler at 9:10 pace, I faded badly on the last 3k. Not a perfect night to start running again after so many weeks off!



I've been feeling pretty down about my lack of fitness after that run, and slightly patronised by the sweeper, now I've just checked my record of the training session.

It was supposed to be 9-9:30min miles.

I did the 10k in 9:01min mile pace...I exceeded the target!

The third km was run at _7:45_ pace!

No wonder I was feeling bushed on the last three. Grrr.


----------



## SteveF (6 Dec 2016)

Went away for the weekend and became a Parkrun Tourist, managed a PB of 22:27 which is nearly 40 seconds faster than my previous best... very flat course and most paths obviously helped!


----------



## DRHysted (6 Dec 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> I've been feeling pretty down about my lack of fitness after that run, and slightly patronised by the sweeper, now I've just checked my record of the training session.
> 
> It was supposed to be 9-9:30min miles.
> 
> ...



Never get down about what you have perceived as a bad run. After all a bad run is better than no run.


----------



## Legs (6 Dec 2016)

I went out and did 20 miles yesterday. Stunning views out on thee Weaver Hills, but massively overambitious - I hit the wall at 16 miles and was reduced to walking at the end... Still, better than no run!

https://www.strava.com/activities/794245178


----------



## flatflr (6 Dec 2016)

Legs said:


> I went out and did 20 miles yesterday. Stunning views out on thee Weaver Hills, but massively overambitious - I hit the wall at 16 miles and was reduced to walking at the end... Still, better than no run!
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/794245178



Nice pace with that hill in the way and hitting the wall!!


----------



## flatflr (6 Dec 2016)

7 miles mostly off road today at a 7:48/mi ave. pleased with that especially after yesterdays run


----------



## DanZac (7 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> Half marathon on Saturday. I'd really hoped to break 1:30, but was just outside at 1:30:14.
> 
> I had to stop at one point to retie my laces, so am blaming it on that.
> 
> One more chance in two weeks time to break the 1:30 barrier.



That 1:30's a bit of a swine and my nemasis. I managed 1:30:23, 1:30:10 & 1:30:07 in 3 consecutive halfs in 2014/15 winter then got injured. 

I' m hoping that I might get through the magic barrier in the new year though as im feeling pretty good at the moment.

Good luck, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## User169 (8 Dec 2016)

DanZac said:


> That 1:30's a bit of a swine and my nemasis. I managed 1:30:23, 1:30:10 & 1:30:07 in 3 consecutive halfs in 2014/15 winter then got injured.
> 
> I' m hoping that I might get through the magic barrier in the new year though as im feeling pretty good at the moment.
> 
> Good luck, fingers crossed for you.



My problem, such as it is, is simple - I'm overweight! If I could shift a few kgs, I think I could get under 1:30.

Anyway, cross-country races Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## SteveF (8 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> My problem, such as it is, is simple - I'm overweight! If I could shift a few kgs, I think I could get under 1:30.
> 
> Anyway, cross-country races Saturday and Sunday.



Give up beer??


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Dec 2016)

Kirsty, a friend of mine (& former club-mate, before she changed Clubs)

http://blog.parkrun.com/uk/2016/12/08/the-day-my-legs-went-to-sleep/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Dec 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Kirsty, a friend of mine (& former club-mate, before she changed Clubs)
> 
> http://blog.parkrun.com/uk/2016/12/08/the-day-my-legs-went-to-sleep/



Kirsty, & myself, at one of the 2015 rounds of the _Trunce s_eries, pre 'incident'


----------



## Truth (10 Dec 2016)

Fair play to all you 1.30 half marathon runners! 
I have a PB of 1.43 and well happy with that at 47 years young


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Dec 2016)

Nostell (#124) this morning, & not feeling great, due to a lousy nights sleep, & banging my knee at work yesterday, in the shed. On a steel cabinet

Started about 3/4 way down the field, & just pottered for the first lap
This is the 3rd run on the new course, & there's some truck damage to the path up to the Obelisk, but it's only a sand/gravel path - at the moment

Pre- 'work' http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2478547

Managed to make up a few places (not as many runners as last week), finishing with a *39th/157 @ 24:20 *
Had to limp back to the car though
Thankfully it felt good enough to let me ride this afternoon


----------



## User169 (11 Dec 2016)

Kraken of the polder!!


----------



## SWSteve (11 Dec 2016)

Local 10k today (mostly on the beach). It went well, the amount of running on the sand made it tough, but I soldiered through. Ran a solid 43.03, where I would have loved a 42:30 if all on tarmac, so am very proud. I'm waiting for the photos to show up, but I'm not sure I want to see my 'suffer face'...

https://www.strava.com/activities/799434532#kudos


----------



## flatflr (11 Dec 2016)

14 miles today, 2 hours on the nose, a little slower than normal as not feeling 100%.

Apart from a few months where I was ill, recovering from a bike accident and doing a marathon that's a half marathon each month (I caught up on those that I missed).


----------



## Garry A (15 Dec 2016)

Leg seems to be OK again. Did 10K on monday and 5.5K on Wednesday with no problems.


----------



## flatflr (16 Dec 2016)

Was the work xmas meal today.In previous years i'd have had a few beers at the meal then carried on in the pubs after. This year it was water during the meal then straight home for a 5 mile road run.

How I've changed!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Dec 2016)

flatflr said:


> Was the work xmas meal today.In previous years i'd have had a few beers at the meal then carried on in the pubs after. This year it was water during the meal then straight home for a 5 mile road run.
> 
> How I've changed!!


That's nae right


----------



## SWSteve (16 Dec 2016)

flatflr said:


> Was the work xmas meal today.In previous years i'd have had a few beers at the meal then carried on in the pubs after. This year it was water during the meal then straight home for a 5 mile road run.
> 
> How I've changed!!




You're a rong-un


----------



## SWSteve (16 Dec 2016)

Will be hitting ParkRun tomorrow, provided I wake-up


----------



## DRHysted (21 Dec 2016)

Just back from the physio and its good news. From next Monday I can do 1 road run a week for 3 weeks, if I haven't had any problems I can then do 2 road runs a week until I see her again 30th January. 
The work I've been doing the last 4 weeks with the elliptical trainer, treadmill & exercises has extended my ankle range by 0.5cm both legs and removed all the damage in the calfs. 
I am so looking forward to running the streets instead of looking at my kitchen wall!


----------



## smutchin (21 Dec 2016)

Just spoke to my brother. We're going up to his place in the Lake District for Christmas and he has signed me up for his club's Boxing Day run - over Carrock Fell and High Pike!

We're stopping off in Liverpool on the way up so I'm hoping to do the parkrun at Princes Park on Christmas Eve as well.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Dec 2016)

_Thornes Park #114_

All standing on the start line, & it started to rain (like it did yesterday here)
There was few groans, & a few shouts of '_lt'll Make You Run Faster!!"
_
It stopped though, after the few few yards, blew over, & didn't return

A steady paced run, for me, having started quite near the back, & finding gaps when I could, or felt like it
_40th @ 24:12_ (as a self-time), I'd guess at 200 runners





Richard A Thackeray said:


> Kirsty, a friend of mine (& former club-mate, before she changed Clubs)
> 
> http://blog.parkrun.com/uk/2016/12/08/the-day-my-legs-went-to-sleep/



I had a little chat/hug with her, before the start, & took these selfies after the finish, & I'd got hat/jersey from the car
(the winter beard was 9 week old yesterday, & not a single hair trimmed yet)


----------



## Stephenite (24 Dec 2016)

Looking very distinguished @Richard A Thackeray. A couple more years and you'll make a cracking Santa


----------



## Stephenite (24 Dec 2016)

Well, it appears Parkrun is coming to Norway/Oslo in the new year! Yippee!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Dec 2016)

Stephenite said:


> Looking very distinguished @Richard A Thackeray. A couple more years and you'll make a cracking Santa



My nature, at this time of year, is more like this fellow, before he suffered from chest pains


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> I managed to get to the docs yesterday to be informed that it's a meniscus tear and a tear to ankle ligaments, I was sent for x-ray as there was some question that I may have bone damage but that proved to not be the case, so it's no exercise for me for a while.


I think I might need to go back to the docs, no sign of much improvement to my ankle (after 2 months) which continues to swell up even after gentle spinning on the turbo trainer - I did a few spins last week and one this week just to see how it would react - and my knee continues to click like a clicky thing. Bollocking bollocks...


----------



## coldash (24 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> I think I might need to go back to the docs, no sign of much improvement to my ankle (after 2 months) which continues to swell up even after gentle spinning on the turbo trainer - I did a few spins last week and one this week just to see how it would react - and my knee continues to click like a clicky thing. Bollocking bollocks...


 don't know about the knee but I had a similar problem, and still do to an extent, with my ankle. I was later told that it should have been put in a cast to immobilise it. Too late now and I still have to be careful to build up slowly after the winter


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Dec 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _Thornes Park #114
> 40th @ 24:12_ (as a self-time), I'd guess at 200 runners


Offically;_ 4*0th/232 @ 24:13

*_
I should, all being well, be running this, after a couple of years away from it (seem to get injured at that time!!!)
Sunday 15th January (only £4.00 'on the day')
http://www.woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=stanbury

Found this 'trailer', not seen it before


----------



## Stephenite (24 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> I think I might need to go back to the docs, no sign of much improvement to my ankle (after 2 months) which continues to swell up even after gentle spinning on the turbo trainer - I did a few spins last week and one this week just to see how it would react - and my knee continues to click like a clicky thing. Bollocking bollocks...


Bollocks indeed. Second and third opinions are (almost) always a good thing.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Dec 2016)

There was an extra ParkRun, at Pontefract this morning
http://www.parkrun.org.uk/pontefract/news/2016/12/16/festive-period-2016/

A change was made to the course though, instead of the usual_ lap of lake, lap of race-course, lap of lake, _it was an 'out & back' around part of the race-course
Apparantly, it's the longest 'flat' course in the Country
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pontefract_Racecourse

Started well back again, after talking to friends, & couldn't actually move for a couple of seconds
Rather oddly, I took exactly the same time, as yesterday at Wakefield (if quite a few places adrift)
*65th/215 @ 24:13*

Saw a few runners (& riders) that I've not seen for a while, such as Mick & Angela (very good triathlete/duathlete, respectively) & Mark (who was a top-10, in his age-group in Mexico, at the ITU event earlier this year - when Jonny Brownlee went wobbly)


----------



## smutchin (26 Dec 2016)

Boxing Day on the fells with Northern Lakes running club. Grim conditions meant the original plan to run up Carrock Fell was curtailed - instead we took a more direct route to the Lingy Hut where we stopped for champagne and mulled wine...


Me outside the hut with Blencathra in the distance:





Opening the bubbly:





From there it was up to the top of High Pike - lashed by 40mph winds and hail. Then it was downhill all the way to the finish - which is quite interesting with a 40mph tailwind...

10km in total. 386m of climbing. Feeling a bit battered now but very glad I did it, even though my lack of fitness meant I struggled to keep up at times. Good honest Type 2 fun.
https://www.strava.com/activities/811563826


----------



## runner (28 Dec 2016)

Unfortunately my running has had to be curtailed due to osteoarthritis in hip...so that will mean a lot more cycling...however I plan on running this little beast on New Years Eve ....the Glastonbury Tor dash!!
www.rogueruns.com

running events with a difference..i'll prob take a few pics when I reach the Tor


----------



## Garry A (28 Dec 2016)

After my leg got better last week I managed a few runs, now I'm bunged up with a cold. I'll be back to square one at this rate.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Dec 2016)

Wife & daughter asked me to register them. as part of the (as per each year.....) new year 'get fit'/'lose weight' campaign
Have done so

*Ball. Their. Court. Now*

Joanne (SWMBO) has already asked which is flattest of the local PRs - all 3 have varying gradients, but I've suggested Nostell Priory first, as it's downhill not long after the start
Granted, daughter is still at School, so has PE twice(??) a week
Liz,* the Games Tutor does include Orienteering, in the school grounds, so Amelia's quite enjoying that at the moment (whether it's taking her mind off the physical side of it, or the mental challenge of finding tags, I have no idea?)

It won't be this weekend. that they have their inaugural visit, as I'm on 'day-turn' Saturday & Sunday, but I have warned them, that I'm working a 'late-turn' on Satuday 7th



* Liz, who is also a very good Triathlete, rode the Womens race in the 'Tour de Yorkshire' this year, as part of the team she's in
(not sure about an entry this year, when I last spoke with her, as she's changed teams)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Jan 2017)

parkrun, Christmas Eve, turkey timings precluded the trip to Cranleigh on Christmas morning to do theirs, a couple of 5km twiddles during the week, then parkrun Saturday in Horsham as normal, then a Horsham and Crawley (Tilgate) parkrun double yesterday. 100 parkruns is in touching distance.


----------



## flatflr (2 Jan 2017)

Kicked the year off today (a day late as peeing down here on the 1st) with a 7 miler today.

Pleased that I didn't put on any weight over the holidays but sure a week skiing from the 20th to the 27th helped with that.


----------



## The Rover (2 Jan 2017)

My shoulder injury has all but stopped me getting out recently but after getting on the scales yesterday I was " prompted " to get out so took the dogs for an easy 4 miler. Titled it " move your arse fatty " on strava!


----------



## flatflr (3 Jan 2017)

5 1/2mile road run this evening, damn it was chilly, maybe that's why I was a little quicker than normal.

Hope that a lot of the runners that I saw this evening will still be at it in a couple of months.


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Jan 2017)

Ran 6.8km yesterday, very nippy.

Ran with a group tonight, 11.5km much warmer.

Can't find my cycling gear for tomorrow morning


----------



## DRHysted (4 Jan 2017)

Finally did a reasonable distance today (8.5miles), that's my longest since 16th October when I did my calf damage. Damn slow at 8:20 minutes per mile when my target for the Southampton half in April is 6:45. But as long as I stay injury free I can't see any problems improving on that. I had got to 7:00 before the set backs. 

Week after next I'm aloud to up it to 2 road runs with the treadmill work. Can't wait it's soooooo much nicer running in the real world, rather than looking at the kitchen wall all the time!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jan 2017)

Missed out on the_ 'Auld Lang Syne'_ on Saturday, as I failed to send my entry in time
It's the only one of Eileen, & Daves, races that are (mailed) entries in advance, and all 400 places can go in one postal delivery!
http://www.woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=als

It sometimes makes it to the mainstream papers, as well as the_ *Yorkshire Post*_

This was in the _Sunday Times_




And the *YP*s picture




There's generally a pair of quite good (Bingley Harriers) triathletes running too...........
Here's one of them back in 2012 (in the blue/white vest)




*NB; *If anyone watched the recent Brontes drama (_To Walk Invisible_) on BBC, the filmset was built in/around the quarry where the Woodentops events start/finish


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Jan 2017)

Bike to run this morning - just 15 mins run after 75mins turbo


----------



## flatflr (4 Jan 2017)

Got home from work planning another run this evening, dug through my running kit drawer looking for a pair of tights, realised I only had two pairs (not three that I thought I had) which were in the wash I decided to head out in shorts, damn that was chilly.

Ended up with 6 miles off road and legs covered with mud, great fun


----------



## SWSteve (4 Jan 2017)

45 minutes on the turbo straight after work. Looking forward to the run tomorrow

Operation shed 16kilo has started


----------



## steve292 (4 Jan 2017)

where do you run Steve? I think you live close to me.


ItsSteveLovell said:


> 45 minutes on the turbo straight after work. Looking forward to the run tomorrow
> 
> Operation shed 16kilo has started


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jan 2017)

flatflr said:


> Got home from work planning another run this evening, dug through my running kit drawer looking for a pair of tights, realised I only had two pairs (not three that I thought I had) which were in the wash I decided to head out in shorts, damn that was chilly.
> 
> Ended up with 6 miles off road and legs covered with mud, great fun



Ran to work yesterday, partly XC. through woodland, & along the bank of the River Calder (it was the route of a colliery railway, that took coal to the loading point at the Canal. Into 'Tom Puddings', if anyone knows what they are)
Scroll down to below the 'boat launch', & the picture of the saddle-tank locomotive shows what it was like (I run along the 'line' heading away from the camera)
http://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Ferry-Lane-Photos.html

It was a bit cool, sunny, but frozen ground, & usually quite muddy in parts - this is the entry into NewLands Woods (taken a few weeks ago, but just a frozen version)



Further along, as I pass from the Woods, onto the river bank, if it's rained a lot, there can be a large (knee-deep) 'puddle', full of whatever's washed down into it...............



Coming home, at 22:30 was considerably colder though, with a sharp frost on the ground, & *yes*, I was in shorts
Back the same way, river bank & woods (with headtorch)


----------



## User19783 (6 Jan 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Ran to work yesterday, partly XC. through woodland, & along the bank of the River Calder (it was the route of a colliery railway, that took coal to the loading point at the Canal. Into 'Tom Puddings', if anyone knows what they are)
> Scroll down to below the 'boat launch', & the picture of the saddle-tank locomotive shows what it was like (I run along the 'line' heading away from the camera)
> http://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Ferry-Lane-Photos.html
> 
> ...




I am planning on doing soon, 
But either cycle or drive to work in the morning, then run home.
It's a mixed route, 25% off road 25% on road, 50% cycle track.
8 miles in all.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jan 2017)

Mine's about 25% off-road, 75% (good) farm-track/pavement
4 miles to work that way, if I make the full road (as per bike-route), it's about 4 & 1/2


----------



## SWSteve (6 Jan 2017)

steve292 said:


> where do you run Steve? I think you live close to me.



Mainly through Weston. I've tried getting out with Weston AC in the past 2 months, but it seems like work is starting to get back in the way. What about you, anything to look for in routes?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jan 2017)

Nostell ParkRun again this morning (#129)

I was pleased, & surprised, to see a few familiar faces there, that I've not seen for a while
Stella, who was one of our Nurses, before leaving
Angela, & (other half) Mick; 'A' is a very good Duathlete, & ex-National champion, 'M' is a very good triathlete, who has worn an (age-group) GB tri-suit

A slow start, from near the back

Plus, SWMBO surprised me, by standing on the steps of the 'big house' itself, as we headed out on first lap (she had meant to come to watch, before going to her office, but had told me she wasn't bothering)

*29th/228 @ 24:10 *for me
Angela = _5th @ 20:58_
Mick = _11th @ 21:28 _
(my course PB would have got me 12th today!!)

We, as a Club, also took 1st, 3rd, 4th, 5th, 7th. & 2nd lady; Liane (in 18th)


----------



## Znook (7 Jan 2017)

My turn to Run Direct at parkrun today so no chance to run. Seriously tempted to go out now for a 5k but it's very misty at the moment where I live. I know, I know call me a wimp lol. Maybe later


----------



## Garry A (7 Jan 2017)

Falkirk Parkrun this morning. 23.23 and 38th out of 259. Happy with that as I've not been at my best recently.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Jan 2017)

Left glute/upper hamstring/abductor let go without warning at km 2 this morning. Wasn't gunning the pace, no niggles before, just pow! ow! ow! ow! and off I limped. 

ffs. I hate getting old(er)


----------



## Znook (7 Jan 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Left glute/upper hamstring/abductor let go without warning at km 2 this morning. Wasn't gunning the pace, no niggles before, just pow! ow! ow! ow! and off I limped.



Ouch, sorry to hear this - wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## bigjim (7 Jan 2017)

I run when I can't get out on the bike. Thirty years ago I ran a few marathons. I only do a local 3 mile run now but I sometimes walk a part of that but I do run the whole distance pretty easily. I'm big and heavy so more a plodder. I'm often confused whether it is best for fitness sake to walk fast or run. There is an old guy in the gym that power walks for an hour about four times a week. You should see the body on him! Like a thirty year old and he just seems to do stretches and a few light weights in the gym.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> I think I might need to go back to the docs, no sign of much improvement to my ankle (after 2 months) which continues to swell up even after gentle spinning on the turbo trainer - I did a few spins last week and one this week just to see how it would react - and my knee continues to click like a clicky thing. Bollocking bollocks...


I have managed a week of turbo without any ill-effect, building up from 10 minutes to 20 minutes...
Running may have to wait a while but delighted to be able to do something.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jan 2017)

Just before New Year, wife & daughter asked me to register them. as part of the (as per each year.....) new year 'get fit'/'lose weight' campaign





Have done so

Joanne (SWMBO) has already asked which is flattest of the local PRs - all 3 have varying gradients, but I've suggested Nostell Priory first, as it's downhill not long after the start



Richard A Thackeray said:


> Nostell ParkRun again this morning (#129)
> 
> Plus, SWMBO surprised me, by standing on the steps of the 'big house' itself, as we headed out on first lap (she had meant to come to watch, before going to her office, but had told me she wasn't bothering)



I think some of the 'larger' ladies have demonstrated exactly what I keep telling her, about it's for everyone 

Something must be happening, as I phoned her, whilst on meal-break this evening
They'd been to the local SweatShop (in 'Xscape', near jct 32/M62), & bought run-tights, tops, shoes for Joanne (Amelia already has them for School)

Plus, to point out, how serious they are, 'FitBit' watches!!!


----------



## steve292 (8 Jan 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Mainly through Weston. I've tried getting out with Weston AC in the past 2 months, but it seems like work is starting to get back in the way. What about you, anything to look for in routes?



No not really. just round the village(locking) & through locking castle. Ive thought about the AC too, but having bumped into a few of them at Hutton Moor & found them quite stand offish i've never bothered.


----------



## SWSteve (8 Jan 2017)

steve292 said:


> No not really. just round the village(locking) & through locking castle. Ive thought about the AC too, but having bumped into a few of them at Hutton Moor & found them quite stand offish i've never bothered.



I see what you mean, I've certainly met far more talkative groups. The majority if my time us running through Weston Village as there are lots of paths that are easily accessible. Do you strata?


----------



## steve292 (8 Jan 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I see what you mean, I've certainly met far more talkative groups. The majority if my time us running through Weston Village as there are lots of paths that are easily accessible. Do you strata?



I've just followed you on strava.


----------



## SWSteve (9 Jan 2017)

steve292 said:


> I've just followed you on strava.



Don't be too impressed. I've somehow ballooned up to 81kg, so the pace has dropped.


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Jan 2017)

Solid 56 min 10k through dykes of Minnis Bay yesterday, nothing special but a decent start to the year.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jan 2017)

Sundays_* 'Stanbury Splash'*_ race details, just in case anyone in the Yorkshire/East Lancashire area fancies an attempt?


Sunday 15th January @ 11:30
Catagory 'BM'
7 miles/1300 feet of climbing
Penistone Hill Country Park, nr Haworth, Keighley.
OS grid ref: (map 104) SE 025 364

Entries on the day only @ £4.00

http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=stanbury&subtopic=home

Didn't run last year, due to a very sore knee, thus I need to go
I also have a couple of fell-running novices, who may be co-erced into coming
Especially, if I offer them my traditional call at a Fish & Chip shop on the way home, for "Fish, Chips, Peas, & another Fish"!!

Then, if anyone does, we'll be parting ways, as I'm off straight to work, for a 'late-turn' (till 22:00), will shower at work

The route, in pictures
(may be amended, if sheet-ice is present)
https://get.google.com/albumarchive/110439573756197443848/album/AF1Qip N9bQebylY1p4HbtkOm-TF06ZhuVQI504X1G49H?source=pwa



My 'Splash' History
2010 = _154th/298 @ 1.03:09_ (first attempt)
2011 = _179th/406 @ 1.02:09_
2012 = _160th/370 @ 1.06:10_
2013 = _195th/336 @ 57:05_ (altered/shortened course, due to sheet-ice)
2014 = _Did Not Attend_ (due to injured foot)
2015 = _Did Not Attend_ (way too unfit)
2016 = _Did Not Attend_ (knee injury)


Given my present fitness/levels of speed, I'll be happy for anything under 1.10:00 
IF, it's the usual course


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Jan 2017)

Trying to get back into a regular schedule again, starting Saturday last. The bad news is that the disruption of enjoying myself &c over the holidays added a minute to my usual 5km time. The good news is that I really like the new shoes Mrs M bought me for Christmas (Brooks Ravenna).


----------



## flatflr (9 Jan 2017)

Starting to try working on running with fatigued legs to prepare for some longer runs this year.

Kicked off with 9 miles off road yesterday, followed by 6 miles on road this evening after work.

Legs feeling ok so will up the distance in the coming weeks and months.


----------



## flatflr (10 Jan 2017)

Another 6.5 miles for me this evening (mostly off road). That was much harder then yesterdays.

Day off tomorrow


----------



## SWSteve (10 Jan 2017)

First proper run of the year, warmup followed by 5 x 4:00 intervals with a minutes rest between reps. 

Loved every second of it


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Jan 2017)

An easy 5.5 mile group run with half a mile warm up/warm down either side.

...Followed by two pints and a glass of wine. Then steak/sausage/meat fest and an ale.


----------



## flatflr (11 Jan 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> ...Followed by two pints and a glass of wine. Then steak/sausage/meat fest and an ale.



Perfect post run meal


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Jan 2017)

flatflr said:


> Perfect post run meal



Urgh - feel awful now....rest day!


----------



## DRHysted (11 Jan 2017)

Emergency visit to the physio this morning after something went wrong last Friday on the treadmill. Strained hamstring, no running aloud again, back next week for a checkup. 
Seriously starting to get a bit annoyed now, I'd only managed 3 outside runs, longest being 8.5 miles. 
Oh not aloud to cycle until Friday, then it must be gentle and stopped immediately if it aggravates my leg.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jan 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sundays_* 'Stanbury Splash'*_ race details, just in case anyone in the Yorkshire/East Lancashire area fancies an attempt?
> 
> Sunday 15th January @ 11:30
> Catagory 'BM'
> ...



Cold, wet, cold, peaty, cold, windy
Did I mention cold?
Whilst waiting for the start, I was shivering, to the point of uncontrollability, I could only stop by leaning against the quarry side!

A slow start. a slow first mile, thus I finished well down, slowest ever.....
The provisionals state 330 finishers
1st = 43:52
Me = _221st @ 1.14:36

_
First photos; https://www.flickr.com/photos/42619358@N06/sets/72157677201621922


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Jan 2017)

Eighth day of a strapped thigh. No running for me.


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Jan 2017)

Missed my Saturday run so only 29.7km this week


----------



## flatflr (17 Jan 2017)

Quick update from me.

9 1/2 muddy off road miles on Sunday, mostly in rain and drizzle. Legs hurt but the mud was fun

Late getting home from work (bl00dy traffic) so just 4 miles this evening, cold but kept myself warm by upping the pace to (a fast for me) 7:24 min/mi.

Nick


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Jan 2017)

0C last night, chest and neck frozen when I got home.

13.1km at 5:47/km 

Decided to start pausing strava when the group stands about waiting for people to catch up so I get a clearer view of the actual run pace.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jan 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sundays_* 'Stanbury Splash'*_ race details
> 
> http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=stanbury&subtopic=home



I look better than I felt, on the last steep/wet/long/muddy hill

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=TDVEaFM5X1lncUQ0ZnhDZV9aRUJvVVFTajlHT0J3


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Jan 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I look better than I felt, on the last steep/wet/long/muddy hill
> 
> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=TDVEaFM5X1lncUQ0ZnhDZV9aRUJvVVFTajlHT0J3



You forgot your race number, and your all black ninja outfit doesn't work in daylight.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jan 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> You forgot your race number, and your all black ninja outfit doesn't work in daylight.



Ahh, you were distracted by the girls

I had number_ '73'_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jan 2017)

Not my photo, but it features me, helping the 2 girls behind me, at Ponden Clough stream cross, at last Sundays _'Stanbury Splash'

On my crossing;







Helping hand; 






_


----------



## flatflr (22 Jan 2017)

Appear to have picked up my speed a bit recently, or maybe i'm just running faster to keep warm.

Thursday I put in a 6 mile off road run at 7:54/mi
Today was a 6 mile road run at 7:35/mi

70 miles total for the year so far


----------



## mattobrien (24 Jan 2017)

I am feeling rather pleased with myself as I managed to run my first 10k on Sunday morning. It was about -6c where I live, so had decided it was too cold to cycle, went out for a run with a friend instead. I was cheered off by Mrs O who said that respectfully she didn't think I was capable to running 10k, nothing like a bit of motivation. Overall no drama's and managed to complete it in 08:30min miles.

Now looking forward to next week when if it is still cold, I'll probably run again.


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Jan 2017)

Shortish run planned tonight, an easy pace 55 mins in a positively balmy 3ºC. Long sleeves and tights at the ready this time.


----------



## Znook (24 Jan 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Shortish run planned tonight, an easy pace 55 mins in a positively balmy 3ºC. Long sleeves and tights at the ready this time.


Long sleeve and tights??? Man up, man 

I'll be going out tonight for an easy 6k (has to be in the evening as it's 45% main road so fumes are an issue during the day), so depending upon how brave I'm feeling I'll do it in shorts, running shirt and gloves. Famous last words lol. We'll see.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jan 2017)

MrsP and myself running through the Magic Castle in Disneyland on the Half Marathon last week.


----------



## flatflr (24 Jan 2017)

Normally would have done a trail run this evening as last few have been on the road but decided not to due to the ice and fog so repeated Sundays run.

This time I went a bit bonkers and picked up the pace a bit more managing another 6 miles at 7:16/mi including two miles sub 7:00/mi.

Didn't know I had it in me


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jan 2017)

Pontefract ParkRun this morning (#298)
I had intended Nostell Priory, but dropped SWMBO off at her office in Pontefract town centre, before heading to the RaceCourse
A cool, drizzly morning, saw a few familiar faces
One guy (from Rothwell Harriers) was applauded, as it was his 350th PR!!!

I was happy-ish, as I've not run much this past couple of week, due to knee-pain & black toenails (not bad enough to pull off though)
Managed a 'sub-25', so okay with that! (if a poor placing)
*61st/312 @ 24:31*




Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not my photo, but it features me, helping the 2 girls behind me, at Ponden Clough stream cross, at last Sundays _'Stanbury Splash'
> 
> Helping hand;
> View attachment 334091
> _



Three washes later, & the peat-stains haven't come out of that long-sleeve top!


----------



## Znook (28 Jan 2017)

Was intending to run parkrun this morning but come 8:45 the RD announces, "who has got the timers/scanners?". Seems one of the not-present RDs (as they were helping out at another parkrun event today) took them home to do the results last week, then forgot they had them. Thankfully their wife and son were present so I, being the ED, had to drive the spouse back to their place to collect, making it back again at 8:58. When I reached the briefing area the RD, by that point, was saying to all the parkrunners, "let's move to the start" so I had no time to change into my running gear. Oh well back up timer it was then as I wasn't running 5k in walking boots despite the inclement weather  There's always next week eh!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Jan 2017)

Hamstring strain has changed my gait. Hip pain has got worse, old right ankle injury now moaning, lower back has gone, and now my upper back muscles are throwing spasms.

FFS!


----------



## Garry A (29 Jan 2017)

Know how you feel. I went from pulled leg muscle to a cold then a pulled back muscle. Can't get a break.


----------



## User19783 (29 Jan 2017)

@CarlP
Have you managed to do Didcot park run?
If you have, any tips.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jan 2017)

Good to see a few others joining me in the injured and hacked off club.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2017)

User19783 said:


> @CarlP
> Have you managed to do Didcot park run?
> If you have, any tips.



No, I didn't know Didcot had a park!


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Jan 2017)

Had my first outing with the local jog club in town last Thursday, If can stay injury free I can see this making a difference to my fitness! Albeit I've been massaging my legs with a tennis ball the last couple of nights lol . Amazing what muscles you stop working by cycling all the time and packing in the football !


----------



## User19783 (29 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> No, I didn't know Didcot had a park!



Nice one, 

Okay I shall have a go this Saturday coming and let you know.


----------



## flatflr (30 Jan 2017)

Quick update for me.

Thursday, 4.2 miles off road at 7:34/mi (cold)
Saturday, 9.5 miles off road at 7:59/mi (muddy)
Today, 6 miles on road at 7:33.mi (damp)

With 4 miles to do tomorrow to get me up to 100 miles for the month, mixing up the fast and slow


----------



## Drago (30 Jan 2017)

Not been running this last week. Mrs Drago had a bit of an MS relapse so I've been otherwise occupied. Hopefully targeting Wednesday for a run.


----------



## flatflr (31 Jan 2017)

Not a constructive run, but put in 4 miles in the rain this evening to take me to 100 miles for the month

Time for a couple of days off.


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Feb 2017)

Second outing in the past week last night another 4 and bit miles, not speedy but will work on it as I get better and my legs stop complaining  . I will say though stretching after my run last night was the best move ever ! Got out of bed and managed my commute in by bike this morning ! Last night i was contemplating whether I could get out of bed lol. I`m sure this will subside eventually as my legs get used to the running again.


----------



## flatflr (5 Feb 2017)

Start with a run along the tow path then decided to check out some new (to me) footpaths around here, so as normal I got lost on some nice muddy paths for a couple of miles until I worked out where I was.

Ended up with 14 miles off road at a slow 8:30/mi (i'll put the slow pace down to the mud).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Feb 2017)

Still crocked. Chuff it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Feb 2017)

I may venture out for a short distance tomorrow and see how things go.

Expect an update along the lines of "f***ing f***ity f***" tomorrow evening...


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Feb 2017)

flatflr said:


> Start with a run along the tow path then decided to check out some new (to me) footpaths around here, so as normal I got lost on some nice muddy paths for a couple of miles until I worked out where I was.
> 
> Ended up with 14 miles off road at a slow 8:30/mi (i'll put the slow pace down to the mud).


Slow !!! Ffs I've got a long way to go :-)


----------



## flatflr (5 Feb 2017)

MrGrumpy said:


> Slow !!! Ffs I've got a long way to go :-)



Slow for me after my recent runs. As long as you enjoy go at whatever pace suits you.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> I may venture out for a short distance tomorrow and see how things go.
> 
> Expect an update along the lines of "f***ing f***ity f***" tomorrow evening...


Yay, no f***ity f*** moments. Managed 2 slow (although given that I am slow anyway it can't have been much slower!) miles, without any knee pain and slightly less ankle pain than I had anticipated. Don't quite think this cold thing has left my chest yet as breathing was harder than I thought, although 3 months of not running may have played a part as well.

Might try to work a few more runs in sometime later this week.


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Feb 2017)

No cycle commute today as felt knackered but think I need to try and fit in a run tonight whilst small child at swimming club


----------



## 3narf (9 Feb 2017)

I had a run today; 2.2 miles in 20 minutes and about half the calories I'd burn in a 25 mile bike ride (according to Strava).

It's much more of a full body workout as well. I really want to get into running at least once a week, pushing the pace on short runs like today, and doing longer runs as well. The last long run I did was the London Marathon in 2007; I'd love to at least be able to do 1/2s again.


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Feb 2017)

Went out last night managed a 5k in under 30 mins which is not bad for me ! A bit like yourself I'm time starved these days and only manage about 2-3 commutes a week by bike in fact this week zero ! Been enjoying it thus far and meeting up with a group in the area to do some running .


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Yay, no f***ity f*** moments. Managed 2 slow (although given that I am slow anyway it can't have been much slower!) miles, without any knee pain and slightly less ankle pain than I had anticipated. Don't quite think this cold thing has left my chest yet as breathing was harder than I thought, although 3 months of not running may have played a part as well.
> 
> Might try to work a few more runs in sometime later this week.


Managed another 2 miles today, just back in.
It's good to be back running again 

But I'll take it easy...


----------



## Beebo (9 Feb 2017)

I am doing my first Parkrun on Saturday. I have a few questions.
How long does registration take. Will i need to be there very early or is 5 mins before enough time?
I am going to take it easy, anything below 30 mins for 5k will suit me at the moment.


----------



## Znook (9 Feb 2017)

If you haven't done so already, register with parkrun (http://www.parkrun.org.uk/register/form/) to receive your unique barcode which can be used at any parkrun event worldwide going forward.

If you're new to a particular event I'd aim to get there for 8:50 at the very latest so you're in time to hear the new runner briefing (informs newcomers what to do, what the course is like, etc.). Then do the run, receive a finish token when you cross over the finish line (take note of the number on the token as it can help the event team should anything go amiss during results processing), head over to the barcode scanning team to get your unique barcode scanned along with the finish token (they both get linked together to give you the right result (the event team then keeps the finish token as they'll need it again for next week's event  )), and head home in a happy mood hoping you've got a great time.

Then repeat it all again the following Saturday in order to beat this time! 48 runs later and you'll be getting your first free technical parkrun running shirt!

By the way you can never be last at a parkrun event as we have to have a tail-runner present, though you shouldn't be anyway if you're aiming for a sub 30 mins time.

Have fun!


----------



## stephec (10 Feb 2017)

Just one thing to add to the above, when you cross the line stay in order of finishers to make sure you get the right position number.

Some people can get very upset if they think they've been demoted a place.


----------



## Beebo (11 Feb 2017)

First park run done. I hadn't expected so may people on a cold snowy day.
there were 290 runners, i came position 111, in a time of 28.13. 
My aim is to get to below 25 mins by the summer. 
Pacing is an issue, i set off far too quickly and faded very rapidly.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Managed another 2 miles today, just back in.
> It's good to be back running again
> 
> But I'll take it easy...


Too bloody cold and wet, today is a turbo day


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Feb 2017)

Beebo said:


> First park run done. I hadn't expected so may people on a cold snowy day.
> there were 290 runners, i came position 111, in a time of 28.13.
> My aim is to get to below 25 mins by the summer.
> Pacing is an issue, i set off far too quickly and faded very rapidly.


5k "racing" consists of going as hard as possible for 3km and then trying to hang on to as much pace as possible, and avoid death, over the last 2km. Stick your HR monitor on and find out what your max HR actually is... 

25 mins is easily doable.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Feb 2017)

I marshalled in the snow.

We have a problem with a couple of militant non-parkrunner park users who think it is a disgrace that we run around in the park.


----------



## stephec (11 Feb 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I marshalled in the snow.
> 
> We have a problem with a couple of militant non-parkrunner park users who think it is a disgrace that we run around in the park.


We get the same thing on one stretch of woodland path.

It's popular with walkers and cyclists, and the same few like to come out at the same time as parkrun starts and complain, rather than just leaving it until ten minutes later when they'd be no fuss.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Feb 2017)

stephec said:


> We get the same thing on one stretch of woodland path.
> 
> It's popular with walkers and cyclists, and the same few like to come out at the same time as parkrun starts and complain, rather than just leaving it until ten minutes later when they'd be no fuss.


The same. Unfortunately, there has been antagonistic behaviour from some of the quick runners.


----------



## stephec (12 Feb 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> The same. Unfortunately, there has been antagonistic behaviour from some of the quick runners.


There's no reports of antagonism from ours, although the top twenty do tend to treat it as a race.

It's more a case of, 'disgusted from Tonbridge Wells,' not wanting to share the paths with a group of runners.


----------



## flatflr (12 Feb 2017)

Was looking forward to a trail run with some new shoes today but found the sizing on my new ones (Salomon Speedcross 4) is all over the place with a 8 1/2 feeling more like a 7 1/2. They will be going back and replaced with some size 9 1/2. As my old trail shoes are shot with no tread left I headed out on the road.

Ended up with 6 miles at 7:41/mi today..


----------



## Drago (12 Feb 2017)

Nacked shoulder been very painful recently, haven't been sleeping well as a consequence. Therefore felt too washed out to run for a few days.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Too bloody cold and wet, today is a turbo day


Still bloody cold but less wet today, another 2 miles. I wish I could find my running tights tho, my old knees were blue by the end of it.


----------



## Legs (14 Feb 2017)

If Mrs Legs permits, I'm hoping to join up with my club for the evening run tonight, then pick up a takeaway and undo all the good work.


----------



## flatflr (14 Feb 2017)

Still waiting for my replacement trail shoes to come so got out on the road for another 6 miles this evening.

It's starting to get to that in-between weather, where it's getting too warm for a winter top and too cold for a light top...


----------



## MrGrumpy (15 Feb 2017)

No run last night with the local group as unable to leave mini G with older siblings , whilst Mrs G finished up at the practice . Plan to go out tonight tho!


----------



## Legs (15 Feb 2017)

(MrGrumpy, my brother bought me a SHUT UP LEGS t-shirt a few years ago... Needless to say, its message was lost on most people who saw it and I got very bored trying to explain... it didn't ever even get to the point of saying that Legs is a longstanding (27 years+) family nickname...)

Smashed out 7.7 miles on the standard 6.2-mile club run circuit by doubling back instead of waiting at the regrouping points. Negated all the good work with a smashing lamb dhansak.

https://www.strava.com/activities/866477766


----------



## DRHysted (15 Feb 2017)

Not running again. Right hamstring & calf now OK, left calf has gone in sympathy. Slightly annoyed as my last run of decent length was October (10miles). 

Oh well nothing more I can do but keep up the exercises and follow my physiotherapists advice. At least I haven't got any events booked before the Southampton half in April.


----------



## MrGrumpy (15 Feb 2017)

Legs said:


> (MrGrumpy, my brother bought me a SHUT UP LEGS t-shirt a few years ago... Needless to say, its message was lost on most people who saw it and I got very bored trying to explain... it didn't ever even get to the point of saying that Legs is a longstanding (27 years+) family nickname...)
> 
> Smashed out 7.7 miles on the standard 6.2-mile club run circuit by doubling back instead of waiting at the regrouping points. Negated all the good work with a smashing lamb dhansak.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/866477766


Impressive stats ! I'm more a 9 min mile at the moment ! But slowly improving, my cycling started out the same so I know how long it takes to up the pace .


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Feb 2017)

Went out with youngest last night for 4 miler , he on his bike me on foot. I'm consistent! 9.30 min miles seems to be my natural pace right now . Will work on that though and the distance ! Still cycling just not as much !


----------



## Beebo (18 Feb 2017)

2nd parkrun done. 26mins 46secs. 
Took almost 90 seconds off last weeks effort just by knowing the course and pacing myself.
A 25 min time will be acheivable in the summer once I am fitter and lighter. 
The lighter bit is the hardest part.


----------



## User33236 (19 Feb 2017)

Completed my 7th Parkrun yesterday, first since Christmas Day, and got a new PB on my local course of 21:52. 

Ran to the start and back home at the end making 11km in total and happy that there's no sign of my recent injury.


----------



## Garry A (19 Feb 2017)

Signed on for this year's Glasgow half. Got it for half price seeing as they arsed up the distance last year.


----------



## SteveF (19 Feb 2017)

1st Half Marathon today, managed 1:50:52, which I'm rather pleased with (as I'm old and fat)... am going to wander to the pub and replace a few calories...


----------



## flatflr (19 Feb 2017)

Finally got my new shoes in the right size (how they can size so differently I don't know), so headed out for a run along the tow path and along some footpaths. Put in 7 1/2miles at 7:48/mi with a fastest pace on a 2 mile section I've run many times


----------



## MrGrumpy (23 Feb 2017)

4.2 miles done last night and now that I have a watch to see what pace I`m running at I broke my 9min mile target last night. Averaged 8.31min/mile and did my 5k in just over 27 mins . However i did take a pavement dive and cut both hands and knee, still managed to roll back up onto my feet and carry on, after checking nobody had seen me


----------



## Garry A (23 Feb 2017)

Did 21.3k yesterday just to see how I'd get on as I haven't done the distance since last October. Just under 1hr 44 for the half marathon distance so happy enough with that. Need to keep this up as I have my first marathon in May.
https://www.strava.com/activities/875798041


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Feb 2017)

Another 4 miles done last night at 8.38 pace, faster than my run on Sat morning which was really hard, due to wind and running too hot due to non breathable jacket  Got a 5k PB however legs feeling it this morning, a bit of R and R required, so not cycling today and no run tonight.


----------



## Beebo (4 Mar 2017)

3rd park run done, took another 40 sec off my pb. Now 26.06.
A sub 25 is well in my grasp.


----------



## Garry A (5 Mar 2017)

25.3 k in 2hrs 12mins yesterday. Legs a bit stiff this morning but need to keep upping the distance gradually. After a quick foam roller session I had to use the thing to help get back up on my feet


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Mar 2017)

parkrun 95 done, slowly, with a streaming cold. It looked like I had been sick down my front when I finished. Possibly one of the grossest experiences on my sporting life.


----------



## flatflr (8 Mar 2017)

Couple of different runs for me this week.
Got out of work late on Tuesday and when I got home I just needed to get out for a run and put the pace on, ended up with a short but fast for me 4 miles at 7:22/mi on road.
This evening I got out of work at a more normal time so decided to head out for a more relaxed longer run, managed 10 miles at a 8:06/mi pace, but would have gone further but I was hungry.


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Mar 2017)

Just my usual ( can I call it that ) 4.5 miles at a relaxed 9.58/mi pace . Plan to keep this pace for a wee while before speeding up again. Might have to call myself a runner who cycles now and again at this rate


----------



## Garry A (8 Mar 2017)

Planned a 20k+ run today but got caught in some awful weather. Soaked to the skin by 3k then hit by hail so I cut it short at just over 12k, pace average 5 mins 8 seconds per k. Ill get a long one in before the weeks out.


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Mar 2017)

Away for the weekend but still managed 5k on the treadmill, got a sweat on at least but my god it's horrible ! Outside is free


----------



## DRHysted (12 Mar 2017)

Well physio Thursday went well. She's happy with the recovery but still won't allow running for another fortnight. She has however added at least 10 minutes power walking per day to the regime. 
Oh the fun of walking really fast for 10 minutes every day on a treadmill!!
Still hopefully it will pay of the Southampton half is just over a month away now (23rd April) and my longest run since October was 8.5 miles in January between injuries (crap winter).


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (12 Mar 2017)

I can't run the length of me at the moment,but I would like to .
The running I would like to do is CC so the proper footwear is needed.
Any suggestions guys and gals ?


----------



## DRHysted (12 Mar 2017)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> I can't run the length of me at the moment,but I would like to .
> The running I would like to do is CC so the proper footwear is needed.
> Any suggestions guys and gals ?


Shoes are very much like saddles and you need to find the ones your feet like. Personally I use Asics both road and multi-surface versions, others will have their own favourites though.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Mar 2017)

*Nostell #137 *yesterday

I had got changed, but was thinking about not going, until SWMBO decided she was coming to watch 
So, I had to go............ 

She set off to walk the course, at a reasonable pace. whilst we waited for the start 
Had a chat with my 2 triathlete/duathlete friends (Angie & Mick) who had decided to come to Nostell instead 

A hard run, I really wasn't feeling the love, but had to do it 

A fair sized field! 
*45th/256 @ 25:06* (possibly slowest ever at Nostell!)

I was stuck mid-pack, & couldn't get out of that position for first 300 yards though


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Mar 2017)

97/100 done.


----------



## Milkfloat (15 Mar 2017)

I am not much of a runner, but I am a technologist and I should do something other than cycle, so this is my start.

Zwift Running!


----------



## Garry A (15 Mar 2017)

24k today with a good bit into the wind. I should get a good sleep tonight .


----------



## Venod (15 Mar 2017)

I posted this in a Scottish Island Thread, I thought it may be of interest to some of you runners, can't believe its 20 years ago, makes me want to dig the Walsh's out from the back of the cupboard.

I have completed several Mountain Marathons by far the best was on Jura not a lot in the way of roads but there is a distillery and the Paps of Jura to scale and thousands of Deer , Ferry from Kennacraig to Isla then an open ferry to Jura, what a weekend that was. That is me at 09:53 in the first video to in the foreground green t shirt (bought on the drive up, from The Complete Runner Ilkley and which I still wear on the turbo) and blue rucksack.


----------



## flatflr (15 Mar 2017)

Missed out on my regular Tuesday run due to a trapped nerve in my neck but after lots of stretching and warmth it freed up enough for a run this evening so put in a 6 miler on one of my regular road routes.


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Mar 2017)

managed my first 10k last night, managed it in under an hour, unplanned but was out on my usual 4.5 miler and thought lets extend it and see where we go. Feeling it this morning, so no commute by bike today. To be honest sick of the wind in my face just now on the bike.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (16 Mar 2017)

My running is a bit on and off, go through phases. Last marathon was in 1987, so I thought, hm, maybe pretty neat to do one 30 years later. I can run a half nae bother in under 2 hrs but the thought of going round again seems like a step too far right now. I was toying with the idea of build up to a marathon in the fall maybe, but will require some dedication. I find feet / toes ache after 18km or so.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (16 Mar 2017)

MrGrumpy said:


> managed my first 10k last night, managed it in under an hour, unplanned but was out on my usual 4.5 miler and thought lets extend it and see where we go. Feeling it this morning, so no commute by bike today. To be honest sick of the wind in my face just now on the bike.


Yes, today I went running at Tentsmuir, after recent winds I could not be bothered with headwind on the bike, so went and used the trees for a bit of shelter, though it occurred to me I could just take the cx bike there too.


----------



## Garry A (16 Mar 2017)

Strathlubnaig said:


> thought of going round again seems like a step too far


Aye, that's how I feel right now but have signed on for the first ever Stirling Marathon in May. Still, I can do 16 miles with just over 2 months to go so I should be ok. I don't plan on doing anything for a week after it


----------



## SteveF (19 Mar 2017)

Second ever Half Marathon today (Brentwood), managed just under 1:49...... well pleased!


----------



## SWSteve (20 Mar 2017)

Running still to keep ticking over until training for snowdonia kicks off properly. Slightly worried about the time impact with new job, but it'll be interesting. Did first interval set tonight for about 3 months and really enjoyed it.

I must be broken


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (20 Mar 2017)

Did my 3rd marathon in 4 weeks yesterday. I'm a little bit tired tonight.


----------



## Stephenite (21 Mar 2017)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Yes, today I went running at Tentsmuir, after recent winds I could not be bothered with headwind on the bike, so went and used the trees for a bit of shelter, though it occurred to me I could just take the cx bike there too.


Tentsmuir? - bit of a trek from Alberta...


----------



## Strathlubnaig (22 Mar 2017)

Stephenite said:


> Tentsmuir? - bit of a trek from Alberta...


I guess I need to update that bit


----------



## User19783 (22 Mar 2017)

I've been doing some research on which was going to be my new shoes, I was looking at Vibram five finger s, but I went for Merrell trail glove 3, first impression are, heavier than I thought, stiffer but it has great tread, been walking around the house and it's feeling good, so looking forward to putting in some miles.
Brought from Amazon, size just right.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (22 Mar 2017)

It is good to get mostly off the road and on to the trails, easier on the feet. Today's route, only last 6km or so on a very quiet road.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Mar 2017)

Actually went on the Club-run last night!
I'd avoided it for a while, & not run to work much either, as my left knee's been playing up again

But, "Sod It!", so I ran
We had 3 groups (all meet at same time on a Tuesday, Thursday has 2 meet-times)
We all headed out in same direction, but with different distances (4, 5, 6 miles) - 4 for me, _no point in pushing too much
_
We all went from the Club-house, up Barnsley Road, to the 'Beverley Arms' round about (where A638/A628 cross), turning right along A638 Wakefield Road, towards Nostell Priory


I was last off, talking to Gail, one of the members who'd rode up on her bike, & was on her way home from work

I had some catching up to do, but managed to work my way through the 4 mile bunch, after a steady start, who were last off, catch the 5's, & get through them
I caught, passed 3 of the 5 _6 milers_, before I stopped to turn round at the 'Spread Eagle'
(mapping has just shown it at* 2.37* miles)
On the return, I went a bit faster, but not much, passing the last of the outwards group when they had about 3/4 mile to the Eagle (see *NB*)
A brief 'relax' off Brackenhill Common, saw a short ascent into Ackworth

I kept expecting a couple of the faster ones, to pick the pace up on the way back, but no, no-one was in site, even as I got into the car
Time for the return (2.37) was 17:26, granted not fast, I have run the self same almost 2 minutes faster, but that was when I was fitter & a stone lighter


*NB;* Please note, I have as much admiration, & time, for the girls & boys who are in that group, as I do for our 'sub 17' ParkRunners (who are equally capable of, & in one case, have won Marathons by almost 20 minutes!)
It's hard work for anyone out there,


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Mar 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> - 4 for me, _no point in pushing too much
> _
> We all went from the Club-house, up Barnsley Road, to the 'Beverley Arms' round about (where A638/A628 cross), turning right along A638 Wakefield Road, towards Nostell Priory
> I kept expecting a couple of the faster ones, to pick the pace up on the way back, but no, no-one was in site, even as I got into the car
> Time for the return (2.37) was 17:26, granted not fast, I have run the self same almost 2 minutes faster, but that was when I was fitter & a stone lighter



Having looked, at a previously plotted map, shows it at 2.24, but, magnifying it shows the line deviates from the footpath, so I guess that my earlier plot is closer to the truth?
http://gb.mapometer.com/edit/route_4041644.html


----------



## MrGrumpy (23 Mar 2017)

nae runs at all this week, weather and time management poor . I have however managed 3 days by bike so should be approx 90 miles covered by commute.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Mar 2017)

99/100 parkruns. Fastest time of 2017. Despite my head being all over the shop; work is a 'mare and that's impacting on home too. Home is a building site, which doesn't help much. Arrrgh.

Targeting a time I set off far too fast, like 45 seconds a km too fast, and inevitably later on I paid the price. The switch inside my noggin tripped at the start of the third lap, unleashed a tidal wave of self-loathing and negativity, and, pop, I was walking. Half-a-minute or so of giving myself a talking to whilst my HR came down, and I managed to get going again. By going off too fast I had built up quite a buffer so still had time in hand. Found another gear 500m out, I like to max my HR on the finish and a nice four way sprint for the funnel, agin younger slimmer faster better looking runners. I caught two, and I finished 1:15 inside my goal

Year PB Age Grade
2014 00:24:45 61.55%
2015 00:21:52 69.66%
2016 00:23:20 65.86%
2017 00:26:45 57.94%

So next week will be an easy 30 min 100/100 ton run, and I'm doing a Hal Higdon plan to get my age grade back to at least 60%

Just going to have to find the time to train, but at least the clocks have changed.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (26 Mar 2017)

Well, did a Duathlon today, a "sprint" version 5-21-5, still a challenge. I was surprised my second 5km was faster than the first but legs felt like someone elses after coming off the bike . Good fun though.


----------



## Garry A (26 Mar 2017)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Well, did a Duathlon today, a "sprint" version 5-21-5, still a challenge. I was surprised my second 5km was faster than the first but legs felt like someone elses after coming off the bike . Good fun though.



Was that the one at Stirling Uni?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (26 Mar 2017)

Garry A said:


> Was that the one at Stirling Uni?


Indeed it was, and blessed with fantastic weather too.


----------



## Garry A (26 Mar 2017)

I did it last year but couldn't get time of work for it this year. Great day for it


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Mar 2017)

_*Part 1*
Thornes Park #126_ (Wakefield), on Saturday
My buddy Kirsty is the Run Director here, so I thought I'd go there for a change, & surprise her
I was so pleased to see her, out of her chair & standing, even if with the crutches (she tells me, she can walk half-a-mile with them now)
It was a fairly busy run, with an almost unheard starting signal

To be blunt, I felt like crap - to the point where I almost quit within the first mile, as we ran past the car-park, but no, I found someone to 'shadow'/share the pace with & kept going & somehow managed _*63rd/305 @ 24:15*_


*Part 2*
It's time for the new 'Trunce' season, starting this evening
http://www.undeadmonkey.org.uk/trunce/

They're only 4 miles long, & (circa) 400 feet of climbing, hence a 'CS' race.
They are run under 'Fell Runners Association' guidelines/rules & are therefore considered a fell-race - if a short/easy one, & ideal for beginners

If anyone is, at all interested
- Signing on/race-start is on the playing fields adjacent to 'The Waggon', Sheffield Road @ Oxspring
http://www.thewaggon-oxspring.co.uk/
- Postcode for Sat-Nag = *S36 8YQ *(postcode for 'Waggon' pub)
- OS map-ref for us techno-luddites =_ (110) SE272 019
_
They're damned good fun too (if wet, at times; 3 crossings of the River Don)
The first race of 2016 had 420 finishers, definitely not bad for a weekday evening race

Cost = £1.50 (or it was last year)
Start-time = 18:45 (signing in from 18:00)

All rounds are on Mondays
*Race 1 =* 27th March
*Race 2 =* 10th April
*Race 3 =* 8th May
*Race 4 =* 22nd May
*Race 5 =* 12th June
*Race 6 =* 3rd July
*Race 7 =* 24th July
*Race 8* = 14th August
*Race 9 =* 4th September


A bit more information, including review & course video via;
http://www.mtbe.co.uk/trunce-description-written-visual-t52276.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Mar 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> time for the new 'Trunce' season, starting this evening
> http://www.undeadmonkey.org.uk/trunce/
> 
> http://www.mtbe.co.uk/trunce-description-written-visual-t52276.html



Damned h-u-g-e field
I'd guess at 400+
A very slow run, almost a walk from the start for first 60-70 yards
A long (4 minute?) queue at the kissing-gate
Self timed, at _39:01
No results yet
_
Saw two of our Nurses before hand (a Matron, & a Stroke specialist), and Stella, an ex-A&E Nurse, who took early retirement (got a hug from her - always nice)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Mar 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Damned h-u-g-e field
> I'd guess at 400+


Not sure if these will 'share', but they are marked as 'Public'
Last nights start, from behind; off railway bridge
(now part of 'Trans-Pennine Trail', was section of the 'Woodhead Line')
https://www.facebook.com/andrea.snowdon.98/videos/pcb.1464009083643501 /10155158175144154/?type=3&theater

Results are up

*202nd/417 @ 39:06*
That's the effect of all the queuing/slow start

One of my Club-mates Garmin showed _35:46_, & he finished _32 _seconds ahead of me (we were shoulder to shoulder with just over half mile to go, but he pulled away)
So, his must have auto-paused in queue?


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Mar 2017)

I think I may have inadvertently periodised my training. Ran the Monday before last, missed my usual Wednesday and Saturday, and then ran yesterday.

It felt dreadful, but I put in a sub-25 minute 5km (good for me). It is, at least, becoming easier to find the motivation on pleasant, light evenings.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Mar 2017)

I now own some kettlebells. 66% Age Grade I'm comin' for ya.


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Mar 2017)

Sub 26min 5k last night, 4.5 miles in total ran. Left ankle joint feeling a bit sore today don't know what that's about . Will rest it


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Mar 2017)

Have started running early mornings again. That way work can't beat my motivation to go for an evening run out of me before I get home and I get to finish the day with a little self-esteem/self-worth intact as I can say "At least I got my run in"

Planning to run my 100th parkrun in the morning. Black shirt here I come.

I 'kin hate kettlebells btw. But I know they do me good.


----------



## Noru (1 Apr 2017)

Quick question for you experienced runners of cyclechat as I'm tempted to try a half marathon in November.

Would I be mad try to go from a 32min 5K (this morning) up to half marathon distance in 7 months?

Does that sound achievable if I follow a regular training plan building distance each week or would you recommend joining a club which caters for beginners/improvers?

My previous longest distance is a 10K (Great Manchester Run 2015) in 1h 12m.


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Apr 2017)

Not mad if so I must be as well pmsl . It's on my radar as is running half way to work !


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Apr 2017)

_*Nostell # 140*_
Felt bad, from the moment I got up
But..... I ought to go, so I did
Managed to have a chat with Lisa Hinchcliffe before the start, who bet me on Monday. at the 'Trunce'
(there's absolutely no shame in being_ 'Chicked' _as it's called)
Started near the back, not far ahead of Lindsey, one of our Specialist Nurses, who ran her first 'Trunce' this week & loved it!! (strange girl!!)
Made up a few places (100 or so), but couldn't go faster/further, & lost 3 places in the last 500 yards
Todays run was horrible, I was on the cusp of seeing 'black spots' on the last ascent to the finish
It was the first time, I've have to sit on the House steps afterwards 

*35th/158 @ 24:54*



GrumpyGregry said:


> Planning to run my 100th parkrun in the morning. Black shirt here I come


I could have been there a l-o-n-g time ago, but had a big break of not going, much preferring a lay-in, when I was on days-off, or 'late-turns;
I ran the first one at Pontefract, then didn't return until _#76'_!!, todays was _#307_
(a bit more consistant at Nostell, as I've_ 'run every in decade')_


----------



## stephec (1 Apr 2017)

Noru said:


> Quick question for you experienced runners of cyclechat as I'm tempted to try a half marathon in November.
> 
> Would I be mad try to go from a 32min 5K (this morning) up to half marathon distance in 7 months?
> 
> ...


I don't see why you can't do it, as long as you don't go mad and increase the workload too quickly, or be over realistic about a finishing time.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Apr 2017)

100th parkrun dun.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Apr 2017)

Noru said:


> Quick question for you experienced runners of cyclechat as I'm tempted to try a half marathon in November.
> 
> Would I be mad try to go from a 32min 5K (this morning) up to half marathon distance in 7 months?
> 
> ...


Get a plan. Google Hal Higdon or Greg McMillan for instance.

follow it.

you'll do great.


----------



## Noru (2 Apr 2017)

Thanks MrGrumpy, stephec & GrumpyGregry.

I wouldn't go mad and try to set a good time for my first half marathon, the first one would be about finishing it & that'd give me a target to beat in the next.

I'll look up Hal Higdon & Greg McMillan too


----------



## Garry A (2 Apr 2017)

Noru said:


> Would I be mad try to go from a 32min 5K (this morning) up to half marathon distance in 7 months?



Not at all mad. I started running in January 2015 (had just turned 42) having never done any running since school days. Got to half marathon distance by start of July and under 2 hours without killing myself. Ran three times a week. Marathon next month


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Apr 2017)

Noru said:


> Thanks MrGrumpy, stephec & GrumpyGregry.
> 
> I wouldn't go mad and try to set a good time for my first half marathon, the first one would be about finishing it & that'd give me a target to beat in the next.
> 
> I'll look up Hal Higdon & Greg McMillan too



excellent approach. once you've done some training you'll be able to pencil in some goals that are realistic and achievable. enjoy!


----------



## User19783 (5 Apr 2017)

Had a good session today, went to an old running track.
Did 10m Sprints,
60m sprints, with a walk back to the start, and repeated.
Ran around the football pitch, sprinted along the goal line , then jog onlong the long bit.
Then two laps of the track, to cool down, 
Only managed 25 minutes of intense training.
But good.


----------



## Garry A (5 Apr 2017)

20 miles on the canal path today in 2hrs 47mins. Felt it at the end. Only had 2 gels and no water. Water next time.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Apr 2017)

So Mr Collins, is your pulse usually this low?
What is it?
50 - 52 bpm
That's quite high for me!

Third time, third hospital today.


----------



## DRHysted (6 Apr 2017)

Slightly disappointed as I've had to pull out of the Southampton half marathon on the 23rd. Just been plagued with one thing or another since October. 
Next event is the New Forest half in September, so no running for 8 weeks then that gives me 3 months to get back up to mileage again. Hopefully next year will be better.


----------



## DanZac (7 Apr 2017)

3:40:36 for Manchester marathon last weekend, I'm fairly happy with that considering I lost all of Febuary to injury so the trainings been a bit haphazard.
Now to stop (or at least reduce) the messing about running and start getting some proper bike time in.


----------



## Drago (7 Apr 2017)

Stopped running for a month now, just too blummen painful on my shoulder


----------



## Garry A (7 Apr 2017)

DanZac said:


> 3:40:36 for Manchester marathon last weekend, I'm fairly happy with that considering I lost all of Febuary to injury so the trainings been a bit haphazard.
> Now to stop (or at least reduce) the messing about running and start getting some proper bike time in.



I'd be really happy with that but anything under 4 hrs will be great (Stirling next month).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Apr 2017)

No running for me for a couple of weeks.

But I chuffin' love the NHS.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (10 Apr 2017)

Had another longish run today, after around 16km or so I get fairly sharp stabby pain under my foot, just behind the toes ... any ideas ? It seems to wear off a bit after 22km plus, but is very unpleasant. Also, neck pain, what's up with that ?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Apr 2017)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Had another longish run today, after around 16km or so I get fairly sharp stabby pain under my foot, just behind the toes ... any ideas ? It seems to wear off a bit after 22km plus, but is very unpleasant. Also, neck pain, what's up with that ?


plantar fasciitis?


----------



## ojoman (10 Apr 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> plantar fasciitis?



Urgh, sounds like it. Not sure about the neck pain, as it could originate from a number of places.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Apr 2017)

ojoman said:


> Urgh, sounds like it. Not sure about the neck pain, as it could originate from a number of places.


neck pain could be due to a change in gait?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (11 Apr 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> plantar fasciitis?


I thought maybe that, but then I thought that affected nearer the heel, but who knows.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Apr 2017)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I thought maybe that, but then I thought that affected nearer the heel, but who knows.


Could be the other one... Metatarsalgia? or however it is spelt.


----------



## Garry A (13 Apr 2017)

16 miles today. Half into the wind. My knees felt like they had been hit by a claw hammer at the end.


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Apr 2017)

4 miles last night but had to stop and going to need to rest for a while i think. Could not walk properly after stopping, my ankle was in agony , my wife informs me its the Deltoid ligament in the foot and a quick google would make her right lol . Anyway need to give the running a rest which is annoying and also it might be time for new trainers and maybe a fitting ?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Apr 2017)

No running for me so I stewarded at parkrun instead. I got several high fives and some hugs for my troubles.


----------



## Garry A (15 Apr 2017)

Got my number for the Stirling marathon today. Can't wait


----------



## Strathlubnaig (18 Apr 2017)

My weekly day off yesterday, ran my first marathon distance since 1987. Quite pleased. Even went faster than last time ! Last 6 or 7km though, tough, very tough, brutal on the lower legs and feet.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Apr 2017)

It was our Half-Marathon yesterday

Whilst not running it, I was intending going to help out, but............................
I had stated that I was taking wife/daughter to Manchester Airport in the early morning, so would head over after returning home & getting ready
Dropped off by 05:15, average speed cameras on parts of the m-way, for road-works
Back in house before 07:00, despite a mainly leisurely drive home
Sat down for 10 minutes, to drink tea
Dog woke me up at 09:15
Race started 7 miles away, by car, at 09:30
*Bugger!!!
*
The winning time, was 1.17:41, maybe not brilliant, but there are 2 sharp climbs in it
If anyone is familiar with the area to the south of Pontefract, these are;
One is on the 'old' Great North Road', & was feared by Coachmen, in the staging-days (Wentbridge Cutting - to the north of the village)
The other is on the Pontefract/Ackworth (still the Parish?) boundaries; SandyGate Lane

Public access; if you want to see the route;
https://www.facebook.com/richard.a....0205162627377567.1073741851.1601508436&type=3


Just the Nostell Priory_ ParkRun _(#142) for me on Saturday
Started near the back, just plodded round steadily, for; *46th/188 @ 25:07*


----------



## thecube (20 Apr 2017)

Just complete my second marathon (7 years on from my first) in Brighton recently, worst race of my life. Felt dreadful from 10 miles onwards, which is kind of early to start struggling.


----------



## SteveF (21 Apr 2017)

thecube said:


> Just complete my second marathon (7 years on from my first) in Brighton recently, worst race of my life. Felt dreadful from 10 miles onwards, which is kind of early to start struggling.



One of my mates did Brighton this year, he found it tougher that expected as it was fairly hot.


----------



## thecube (21 Apr 2017)

Yes SteveF, it was hot. Not ideal when I have spend months of training in cold, dark, wet and windy weather! But I found the heat OK on the day. My problem was more down to having a tooth abscess, this is my only way of explaining my 2nd half! Still, I got there and the time was not so bad afterall, but I think It should have felt better.


----------



## SWSteve (22 Apr 2017)

Noru said:


> Quick question for you experienced runners of cyclechat as I'm tempted to try a half marathon in November.
> 
> Would I be mad try to go from a 32min 5K (this morning) up to half marathon distance in 7 months?
> 
> ...




Get a plan and follow it. There are plans to tetbyou round a half after never running, so you've a decent advantage over those people. Good luck and let us know how it goes


----------



## SWSteve (22 Apr 2017)

Marathon training is going in earnest this week, however I was cheeky on Thursday and instead of a recovery run, ran the penultimate 5mile race in a local series (I had bought entry for the lot last year). 

5 miles in 34:30, I was dead impressed as I was worried I wouldn't be able to get under 40. Just kept going at a pace where I could feel an effort, but wasn't over exerting be then set off for the last 2k...then a lace came undone. Never mind there's always next month.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Apr 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> No running for me so I stewarded at parkrun instead. I got several high fives and some hugs for my troubles.


And this week. My discharge instructions from the hospital say I may begin a little gentle exercise on the morrow.


----------



## SteveF (22 Apr 2017)

thecube said:


> Yes SteveF, it was hot. Not ideal when I have spend months of training in cold, dark, wet and windy weather! But I found the heat OK on the day. My problem was more down to having a tooth abscess, this is my only way of explaining my 2nd half! Still, I got there and the time was not so bad afterall, but I think It should have felt better.



Kudos to you mate, anyone who can do that distance has my respect. When I did half Marathon in March I was thinking at mile 12 "do a marathon, this distance twice, you are having a laugh!"


----------



## SWSteve (22 Apr 2017)

Intervals done this morning, great to get out there! 
Warm up, 2x10:00 with 2:00 rest in between, warm down. Then a list of jobs to crack on with... long run tomorrow...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2017)

Our best placed runner today, in that Londinium, was_ 217th_ overall _@ 2.37:37
Chapeau, Terry!!
_
http://results-2017.virginmoneylond...h[age_class]=%&search[sex]=M&search_event=MAS

The second was Simon, _443rd @ 2.42:54_

http://results-2017.virginmoneylond...h[age_class]=%&search[sex]=M&search_event=MAS


----------



## SWSteve (23 Apr 2017)

Long run, managed to average planner 'race pace' for snowdonia (5:40/km) including a couple of climbs. Nice to get out in the sun!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (24 Apr 2017)

Sunday off again. Sunny & cold, headed out for long-ish but flattish run, km 14 my calf just started aching and had to stop, self massage, stretch etc, decided to head back in case it went from bad to worse. Ice and linament, gentle stretching. Hope it is just a passing twinge. Does any one think dehydration or at least fluid loss could lead to muscle strains ?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Apr 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> And this week. My discharge instructions from the hospital say I may begin a little gentle exercise on the morrow.


as recorded elsewhere within these hallowed pages cycling won out over running y'day. 52km.


----------



## flatflr (1 May 2017)

toBit of an update for me.

Had a week out in Mallorca cycling (450 miles and 23,000ft of climbing), which was hard work having focused on running for the start of the year, but the endurance that it has given me helped, but I definitely wasn't saddle fit!!, and managed a nice hilly 6 miles off road on the day off (all the rest of the group couldn't understand the running thing).

Have kicked into training for the marathon at the end of July with eight miles yesterday on the tow path and down some local paths, and seven miles on my hilly road route today.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 May 2017)

OK, missed parkrun as I was getting ready to fly to Paris. Hard life innit?

Went for my first 5km run in three weeks on Sunday. My HR numbers were appalling for the slow pace I was running at. Monday morning I was stiff as a board.

All out of shape.


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 May 2017)

going to test the ankle out tonight with an easy 5k if I can manage it.


----------



## Garry A (2 May 2017)

I think I'll maybe try some sprints tonight to break up the long marathon training runs.


----------



## SWSteve (2 May 2017)

Interval session tonight, plenty of efforts and the headwind didn't make it very easy. The return leg went really well and I felt much btter the longer into the run I got...I was struggling to breathe in the warm-up but when it come to mkaing the efforts I was going without issue - I may need to warm up slower and build in steady increases instead of just jogging out of the house. 

Any tips for a 10 minute warm-up?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 May 2017)

FFS! Felt the need to get out of town so bought a £3.20 return rail ticket to the next station south, just outside the built up area of the town. The footpath I had in mind to take me into what passes for the wilds of NE West Sussex turns out to be shut because a footbridge over the Arun is unsafe. So I retraced my steps. In my road shoes. On a wet and slippery footpath. Trip. Stumble. "Will he? Won't he?" for at least five or six strides before down I go, hard, and then slide into a water-filled ditch.

I drag myself out and decide to continue. About three km later a small terrier bursts from the undergrowth behind me and bites me on the leg. Didn't break the skin but did give me a fright. On returning to the vicinity of the station, I slow and stop my Fenix, planning to walk across the car park to the entrance. Only to hear a "The train now approaching..." announcement on the platform tannoy. From the platform from the far side of the station. I just made it, and thus avoided a 30 min wait, in the rain, with not platform shelter, for the next service.

Running, eh?


----------



## Noru (3 May 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Get a plan and follow it. There are plans to tetbyou round a half after never running, so you've a decent advantage over those people. Good luck and let us know how it goes


Thanks, back to some normality so will get cracking on a training plan. 

Been inspired by the full range of ages, abilities, shapes and sizes who we saw finishing the NYC Women's Half Marathon on Sunday while in Central Park on our honeymoon. I may even have a new partner in crime for the challenge as the new Mrs Noru also seemed inspired to have a go.


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 May 2017)

Managed my 5k last night very easy 10 min mile pace. Will stay at that for now and build up much more slowly this time, feel I was doing too much too soon. Birthday next month so waiting till then to treat myself to a good pair of running shoes !


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 May 2017)

did parkrun y'day for the first time in a month. went a bit quicker than I intended, goal was 30, 27:13 is fine by me.
off out this morning to run a local 10k race, and though I will be wearing a number I won't be racing.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 May 2017)

Think I was about 3 minutes slower than last year, can't be sure until the results are published, as my Fenix 2 borked itself, auto pausing itself several times, and I wasn't going that slowly honest, and losing reception twice for no reason. Hopefully I scrapped in under the hour, having treated it as a training long run and not a race. As usual I was amazed at how few people have anything left in the tank to step it up over the last 500m. Surely everyone can run 400m flat out?


----------



## DanZac (7 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> As usual I was amazed at how few people have anything left in the tank to step it up over the last 500m. Surely everyone can run 400m flat out?


I suppose that depends on how hard they were pushing themselves for the previous 9.5K. 
I've run 5K's so hard I could barely get across the line let alone sprint for it and I've run marathons where I've still had enough in reserve to make a real push for the line from a mile or so out. 
I think that's the joy of running, its up to you how hard you go at it and the stratergy you decide to use to get over that line is different for every run.
Pacing comes from experiance and getting it wrong, I should think that most people doing 10K at around the hour mark arent particulaly experianced runners so wouldn't be overly surprised to see them come in with nothing left.


----------



## SWSteve (7 May 2017)

Pacing isn't odd, I've had times when I'm able to sprint - and a while back when racing a local 8k I just couldn't go any faster at the end


----------



## Dark46 (7 May 2017)

I've now done 3 Park Runs and am really enjoying it. I've volunteered to be tail runner in a couple of weeks to do my bit, as with out volunteering there wouldn't be a Park run.


----------



## SWSteve (7 May 2017)

This weeks training plan was a lower intensity week, and long run was only 1.5 hours. Descided it was worth putting road shoes on with my pack and pound the pavement instead if going off piste.

If wasn't long before my easy run became 'see how far/fast you can go in that time' - I was very surprised.

19.1k in 1:30


----------



## thecube (8 May 2017)

First race exactly 1 month from my marathon. I must say I was worried beforehand, I have felt pretty ropey since struggling to the end of the marathon. But, I have taken it pretty steady for 3 weeks and started to try and speed up over the last week. I think the rest was necessary and I accept that it will take a while to get back to were I was over the shorter distances. But it went fairly well, not much off where I'd hoped to be. It was an 8 miler and was expected the wheels to come off at the end but just kept going and rather surprised. Hopefully that's the end of the post marathon blues.


----------



## flatflr (8 May 2017)

Got itchy feet after my ride on Sunday (first decent distance ride in the UK this year) and said bugger it and went out for a leg loosening run. Just 4 miles on road but surprised how well the legs felt


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 May 2017)

Ran _*Trunce #3*_ last night
Started too far back (only about 20 behind me), wasted time & energy passing people
Queued at the kissing gate

Here's an independent review;
https://runningscaredsite.wordpress...nice-considering-everything-trunce-3-tonight/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 May 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Ran _*Trunce #3*_ last night
> Started too far back (only about 20 behind me), wasted time & energy passing people
> Queued at the kissing gate
> 
> ...



There's a couple of video links, in the text, below the pre-start picture taken off the railway bridge
Not active, so no trespass to take the pic, but it is ex-Woodhead Line, but now _'Trans-Pennine Trail'_


----------



## SWSteve (10 May 2017)

Recovery run, how do any of you cope? 

I struggle to be able to hold myself back enough that there isn't an 'effort' whilst out, but do feel better for having done it, but it's mentally taxing if nothing else...


----------



## thecube (10 May 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Recovery run, how do any of you cope?
> 
> I struggle to be able to hold myself back enough that there isn't an 'effort' whilst out, but do feel better for having done it, but it's mentally taxing if nothing else...



Well I don't really believe in such runs to be honest, they don't work for me (but them I am getting on a bit). If I am tired I recover by resting. Otherwise I view it as just another run and decide the intensity based in the other runs I have done that week and how I feel. But, I know plenty of runners that swear by them.


----------



## SWSteve (11 May 2017)

thecube said:


> Well I don't really believe in such runs to be honest, they don't work for me (but them I am getting on a bit). If I am tired I recover by resting. Otherwise I view it as just another run and decide the intensity based in the other runs I have done that week and how I feel. But, I know plenty of runners that swear by them.



I found it helped my Achilles which had flared up the night before feel much better. I don't really understand the point of them, I think it's just spending time on feet, but I may be wrong


----------



## John the Monkey (11 May 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Recovery run, how do any of you cope?
> 
> I struggle to be able to hold myself back enough that there isn't an 'effort' whilst out, but do feel better for having done it, but it's mentally taxing if nothing else...


If you have a smartphone, put an app on it that allows you to set a pace, or an HR zone. I use Samsung Health, as it came with my phone - the "Endurance Builder" programmes are frustratingly slowly paced, but do get me to slow down. You can create your own programmes too.



thecube said:


> Well I don't really believe in such runs to be honest, they don't work for me (but them I am getting on a bit). If I am tired I recover by resting. Otherwise I view it as just another run and decide the intensity based in the other runs I have done that week and how I feel. But, I know plenty of runners that swear by them.



I'm not a competitive runner, but two unpaced 5ks (Mon, Wed), followed by a ~10k (Sat) paced by Samsung Health (much slower than even my usual pace) each week generally results in a quicker run on the following Monday for me than 3 unpaced 5ks on Mon, Wed & Sat does.


----------



## SWSteve (11 May 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> If you have a smartphone, put an app on it that allows you to set a pace, or an HR zone. I use Samsung Health, as it came with my phone - the "Endurance Builder" programmes are frustratingly slowly paced, but do get me to slow down. You can create your own programmes too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a competitive runner, but two unpaced 5ks (Mon, Wed), followed by a ~10k (Sat) paced by Samsung Health (much slower than even my usual pace) each week generally results in a quicker run on the following Monday for me than 3 unpaced 5ks on Mon, Wed & Sat does.



Interestingly, my plan is essentially
Monday - rest
Tuesday - intervals
Wednesday - easy/recovery
Thursday - longer intevrals
Friday - rest
Saturday - long intervals/Fartlek
Sunday - Longrun 

There's a lot of similarity in what you put. The idea is keeping active, but not going mad for pace on those mid-week runs and I have found over the last 6 weeks my pace is (slowly) creeping up.


----------



## Beebo (13 May 2017)

Nearly at my target of a sub 25 minute park run. 
Got 25.24 today. And I set off far too fast, next week I will try to run negative splits with a slow 1st half.


----------



## SWSteve (13 May 2017)

Beebo said:


> Nearly at my target of a sub 25 minute park run.
> Got 25.24 today. And I set off far too fast, next week I will try to run negative splits with a slow 1st half.


Do you run with a gps watch?


----------



## Beebo (13 May 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Do you run with a gps watch?


No, but I do own a garmin which I use for longer runs. 
I might use it to see if it helps.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 May 2017)

pootled round parkrun, finished 30 secs slower than last week but about 30 places higher up the order. That's the first week of my Hal Higdon 5km improvers plan. I never got past the third week last time, so, fingers crossed. No long run tomorrow. 100km bike ride counts as training though, right?


----------



## SWSteve (14 May 2017)

Beebo said:


> No, but I do own a garmin which I use for longer runs.
> I might use it to see if it helps.


It might help to get an idea of what's going on, or you might race to the watch and not enjoy it so muc


----------



## SWSteve (14 May 2017)

27km of bridleways up and down the mendips. It nearly killed me, and I fell over which really hurt. 

Let's see how next weeks long run goes :-0


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 May 2017)

I'm a broken man. 100km in 1400m of climbing. Five hours moving is a tad slow but if you consider that my total cycling mileage of the year including this ride is 160km you'll understand the brokenness.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 May 2017)

Oh Lawks. First run after Sunday's ride. Wooden legs.


----------



## SWSteve (16 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Oh Lawks. First run after Sunday's ride. Wooden legs.



Wooden legs?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 May 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Wooden legs?


Dead, unresponsive, heavy. Not balsa wood by any means.


----------



## SWSteve (16 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Dead, unresponsive, heavy. Not balsa wood by any means.



Okay, I wasn't sure what you meant


----------



## Garry A (20 May 2017)

Good luck to anyone else doing the Stirling marathon tomorrow.
Eye of the tiger!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 May 2017)

I wasn't sure which ParkRun I was heading to this morning, as it all depended on a response to my offering (on FaceBook) to loan a pair of SPD pedals to a member of Wakefield Triathlon Club
I decided on Pontefract (event_ 314_) & was highly delighted to see my buddy Kirsty there,as her boyfriend is one of the Run Directors (she's a RD at Thornes Park)

Due to talking to her, & various others, it was near the back of the pack start, again
Spent a bit of time on the lap of the lake, slowing, side-stepping, etc..... All my own fault
Managed to pace myself reasonably, & felt quite happy, given present fitness/weight, for a self-timed* 24:34* &, I think it was_* 'tag 57'*_
Have to wait for the officials


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 May 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Managed to pace myself reasonably, & felt quite happy, given present fitness/weight, for a self-timed* 24:34* &, I think it was_* 'tag 57'*_
> Have to wait for the officials



*57th/373 @ 24:34*
My Pontefract 'PB' would have netted me 13th place today (it's 21:10)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 May 2017)

parkrun with a plan, easy 1 + tempo 3 + easy 1.
executed to plan.
my 103rd.
good fun.


----------



## thecube (21 May 2017)

7 mile race today, felt like it went on forever! Same pace as my half marathon pb from last October! Surely I can go faster. But, feel like good post marathon progress.


----------



## flatflr (21 May 2017)

Week update for me.

No running last weekend due to a mates stag do (I was the sensible sober(ish) one).
Monday 6 miles on road (bumped into an ex boss)
Tuesday 5 miles on road (bumped into one of the guys from the stag do)
Thursday 9 miles off road (soaked as it rained throughout the whole run)
Today (Sunday) 10 miles off road (similar route to Thursday and sunny)

Giving a total of 30 miles for the week

Looks like good weather this week so will mic up the running with some time on the bike.


----------



## Tin Pot (21 May 2017)

Apart from Tuesday I've been lazy with only two runs this week, a tempo run with the club and VO2max intervals.

Was supposed to run for three hours this weekend but sat on the sofa instead.


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 May 2017)

Managed 3 x 5 k this week . Easy paced no heroics , slowly ramp my mileage up from now on . Paid a price by not doing that last month !


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 May 2017)

*Trunce #4* this evening
Finished work at 17:00, drove straight down to Oxspring (east of Penistone)
Slightly better start, but still queuing at the kissing gate
Very warm, & maybe walked slightly earlier on the hill/approach to the quarry steps
Slipped in the (river) Don, at the second crossing & got a nice cool bath

Had a couple of the Medical Photographers, from work, turn up
Mick is a regular & brought Jenna, one of his staff

Damned hot, humid, sticky evening


----------



## Tin Pot (22 May 2017)

Any of you use Stravafor running?

I ran 5k today and hit stop at 27:something, when it uploaded to Strava it said 4.7k and 26:something.


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 May 2017)

I upload to strava via Garmin connect. I do on occasions see Strava cutting my ride or run short on upload.


----------



## stephec (22 May 2017)

Strava seems to round down as it only works to one decimal place.

On Sunday a 3.19 mile run recorded on a Garmin only showed on Strava as 3.1 miles.

It's a bit sad but I always try to stop my watch when the second decimal place is either a 1or 2.


----------



## Tin Pot (22 May 2017)

I wondered if it was removing distance, and time, based on the privacy circle of your start location.

It seems ridiculous to cut time off a recorded run.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 May 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> I wondered if it was removing distance, and time, based on the privacy circle of your start location.
> 
> It seems ridiculous to cut time off a recorded run.


It must be a grumpy thing; I too upload data to Garmin Connect which in turn feeds Strava. Somewhere on Strava it does say their algorithms round down, so if going for one of their targets of, say, a 10k challenge, you are advised to run 10.1k before hitting the button. I ran a 10k race a couple of weekends ago, jogged on past the tunnel and round the corner, well in excess of 10.1, but it still came up as 9.9km on Strava. Our parkrun regularly comes up as 4.9km on Strava.


----------



## John the Monkey (23 May 2017)

First run after a couple of weeks off. 27 minutes in total, over 5km, with the pacing done by Samsung Health. Stupidly slow for too long, and then uncomfortably fast right before the cool down. Don't think I'll do that one again.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 May 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Trunce #4* this evening


Given a poor start, & having to pass a lot, and queue (albeit keeping moving) at the 'kissing gate', & the 'bath' in the Don, I guess I'm reasonably happy with a *146th/331 @ 37:30 *
Doubt I'll ever trouble my (31:03) PB again. but it would be nice to be able to get back to a 'sub 34'




Richard A Thackeray said:


> Damned hot, humid, sticky evening


I, rather foolishly felt like running to work this morning
Ached a bit when I got there, but coming home (leaving @ 17:00) was a horribly sticky/warm trip


----------



## Tin Pot (23 May 2017)

Little bit of stitch in my side but made it through the group run tonight. Probably hadn't had enough time to recover from the FTP test on the bike this afternoon.


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 May 2017)

A cheeky wee 4 miles tonight , felt fine , very warm temps on the up . Again no superstar heroics , this sh.... could get serious


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 May 2017)

I hate repeats.


That is all.


----------



## flatflr (28 May 2017)

Was tempted by the local 10km race this morning but made the decision to get a ride in (44 miles) to make the most of the weather before it rained. Back from the ride with no rain appearing I decided to get a run in, managed 7 1/2 miles off road which felt good. Pleased with that after the morning ride


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 May 2017)

Terry, one of our members took *2nd* place in the Liverpool Marathon, on Sunday!!
_2.34:37_
Finishers =_ 2994 _
Males (of all ages) =_ 2035_
Doubtless, he also used his 'start last' system too?

I've witnessed him win a trail marathon, by 20 minutes, using that technique


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 May 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> I wondered if it was removing distance, and time, based on the privacy circle of your start location.
> 
> It seems ridiculous to cut time off a recorded run.


deffo not privacy circle related btw. Mine is huge but isn't centred on my home.. If I post a regular 5km circular run to Bookface, from Strava, the map shows a point-to-point run of about 3km, but it still shares the right, rounded down to one decimal place, numbers.


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 May 2017)

Recommendations for running shoes ? Was thinking about going and getting my gait checked however my Mrs might be able to help with that . Is it a case of the more you pay the better ? Or like everything else the law of diminishing returns. Also being 15 stone I'm gonna require quite a bit of cushioning. Current Adidas trainers which were bought with some intention of running 2 yrs ago I reckon were not made for Clydesdales like me !


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 May 2017)

Ime the ultimate Clydesdale shoe is ASICS Gel-Kayano. Currently on release 23. Do not pay rrp.

I am biased. I own three pairs.


----------



## Tin Pot (30 May 2017)

Whatever is cheap on Wiggle in the winter.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 May 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Whatever is cheap on Wiggle in the winter.


If only. As rule of thumb if they are super cheap your feet are an unusual size or they aren't great shoes. And, ime, Clydesdales deserve great shoes


----------



## MrGrumpy (31 May 2017)

4.2 miles tonight , quicker pace than I have been doing and feeling great ! Bike might get retired soon


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Jun 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> If only. As rule of thumb if they are super cheap your feet are an unusual size or they aren't great shoes. And, ime, Clydesdales deserve great shoes



I'm a EU 40 extra wide...found a great bargain on CRC in the spring for some Gaerne spdsl wide fit road shoes, £44 down from £90


----------



## DRHysted (1 Jun 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> I'm a EU 40 extra wide...found a great bargain on CRC in the spring for some Gaerne spdsl wide fit road shoes, £44 down from £90


Probably won't make good running shoes though
Personally I use asics, but running shoes are like saddles and you have to find the ones that suit you.


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Jun 2017)

DRHysted said:


> Probably won't make good running shoes though
> Personally I use asics, but running shoes are like saddles and you have to find the ones that suit you.


It's an example of the bargains available.

I got Adidas Boost for £48 in December, I think the discount was a similar 40-50%

Online shoe reviews/opinions are a waste of time, order a bargain and try them out.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Jun 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> It's an example of the bargains available.
> 
> I got Adidas Boost for £48 in December, I think the discount was a similar 40-50%
> 
> Online shoe reviews/opinions are a waste of time, order a bargain and try them out.


That's an expensive way to experiment 

I'd rather get advice from a serious retailer, find something that suits, and stick with it.


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Jun 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> That's an expensive way to experiment
> 
> I'd rather get advice from a serious retailer, find something that suits, and stick with it.



...Returns are free, so no cost.

Serious retailers just regurgitate the marketing material, maybe get you to run on a treadmill to make it seem scientific, they have no insight into engineering and physiology.

Unless you have a significant physical issues, it's all guff. 

Also being cheap makes it easier to have two or three pairs to rotate - good for foot health both hygiene wise and to vary the type of support and cushioning you get so you don't become dependant


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Jun 2017)

Only issue is I don't suppose you will know what fits and is comfortable until you run in them? However I do believe that it's all ball aches most of the time !


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Jun 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> ...Returns are free, so no cost.
> 
> Serious retailers just regurgitate the marketing material, maybe get you to run on a treadmill to make it seem scientific, they have no insight into engineering and physiology.
> 
> ...


Our experiences are clearly very different.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Jun 2017)

MrGrumpy said:


> Only issue is I don't suppose you will know what fits and is comfortable until you run in them? However I do believe that it's all ball aches most of the time !


Yep. And you'll think that until you find the right shoes and then you'll go OMFG! Some of it is guff, some of it ain't. Ime/imo/ymmv


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Jun 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Our experiences are clearly very different.



Maybe, maybe not. Our conclusions certainly are


----------



## flatflr (4 Jun 2017)

Headed out early (for me) to miss the rain for a distance training flat (with a little "kick up" at the end) run and made an effort to keep the pace slower than recent runs. Managed 15 miles at 8:33/mi pace.

Time for a steak and a beer to recover


----------



## DRHysted (5 Jun 2017)

Well slowly getting back. Did my last set of 6 reps of 5 minutes running 1 minute walking today. Move to 6 reps of 6 minutes running 1 minute walking tomorrow. So all being well should be back to full form before the half in September.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jun 2017)

Running suspended last week as I tapered for a 100km FNRttC


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Jun 2017)

5k squeezed in tonight and then a wee warm down walking our 4 legged lodger .


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Jun 2017)

Achilles. Stiff this morning. Think it's from too fast a pace run last Thursday...not running tonight, but do I stop turbo training as well?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jun 2017)

Managed to run to (& home from) work on three days this week
Given recent knee pains, the two consecutive days were a bonus for me!

_Nostell Priory ParkRun # 150_ this morning, which was a paced event
I had intentions of staying with the '24', but it didn't happen
I did, however, stay ahead of the '25'. which was a bonus!!
No officials yet, as there's no 'database connection' for the PR homepage


----------



## MrGrumpy (11 Jun 2017)

5k PB was looking to do #MyMile on strava as well and missed that by 2 secs lol. Will have another blast this week !


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jun 2017)

Trunce 5 tomorrow!!

The river (Don) should be _up_

The start is fairly gentle (spotted myself, taking it steady, at about _01.19_, with 'vest 2497')
_2016 race 6th/9 _


Then, the Don can be shallow; crossing 1 of 3 (this is also the 3rd, on the 'back')
_2011 race 2nd/9_





And, then, after lots of rain....................
More fun, when its like that (crossing 2)
_2012 race 3rd/9_

_
_
Plus............ we pay £1.50 for the privilege of slogging our guts out, slithering down through the woods, & risking being swept away/drowning

No wonder we all return year after year
(I ran my first, in 2009, & have run it whenever I can since)



*Edit @ 20:40*
By the way; for the railway-ists out there (I'm one of them!!)
The treeline, behind us, in the first video clip (2016 - 6) is the trackbed of the Woodhead Line, & now part of the Trans-Pennine Trail, as the race starts/finishes at Oxspring


----------



## flatflr (11 Jun 2017)

Decided to head out for a run through Savernake Forest (near Marlborough) on Sat with a mate, went online and found a 11 mile route through the forest and a few footpaths around. Within about a mile we managed to miss the path we wanted but heading on, ended up running through the undergrowth for about 1/2 mile to get back to one of the tracks. Result was half marathon distance in just under 2 hours (with lots of stops to check the map and running through bracken). Great place for a run.

Felt pretty good today so I headed out for a leg loosener on one of my normal tow path routes managing 4 mile and the legs still feel good.

Good weekend


----------



## MrGrumpy (11 Jun 2017)

Also went into run4it today with full intention of buying trainers, walked out with nothing. Very little choice and very high priced nothing less than £90 !? I realise decent trainers cost a bit,however will look for cheaper options.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jun 2017)

'Grumpy', try these suppliers??

Mail order only now (sadly!); https://www.sportsshoes.com/
In certain shops; http://moremile.co.uk/
At certain races (calendar on page); http://www.rundirect.co.uk/


----------



## Sandra6 (13 Jun 2017)

I started running again last month, did a mile or two every other day or so until I'd completed a marathon in May - it was an online challenge I fancied having a go at. 
I've tried running in the past, had terrible shin splints the first couple of times, and a bout of broncitis put paid to the last attempt. This time I've gone quite slowly and built up at a sensible rate, I can now run a mile without walking, and after a couple of minutes walk I can do the last half mile, but I've been getting pain in my achilles tendon. I will confess I had to google to find out what the tendon was called! 
It started in the left ankle , but it didn't really stop me running. Then the same thing with the right -but it ballooned quite worryingly. Ive rested for a week and tried just a mile this morning, basically a minute run, a minute walk at no great pace. But I'm paying for it now. 
Im beginning to wonder if running's even for me!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jun 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Trunce 5 tomorrow!!
> 
> The river (Don) should be _up_


Sadly it wasn't too bad

Another fairly steady race (for me), starting well back, talking to Jenna, one of our Medical Photographers, who was there.
She's the 'banner girl' under the 'Trunce 5' title
https://www.flickr.com/photos/mossienetphotography/albums/72157682966809720

I'm also in there somewhere, with race number '2497'
As are some of our members

Somehow, I'm not sure how, it was a seasons 'PB' by 32 seconds
*156th/332 @ 36:58 *(I miss the times, I was getting top 40 places in 2011/2012)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jun 2017)

*Darrington 5* this afternoon
12:20 start
*'Church Fields' 
Darrington *
After not entering last year, I - for some reason - have entered this years race

Maybe it's because I've seen the memento, for it being the 20th year?
http://www.darringtonvillagefield.org/5 mile run.html
I'll presume it's the usual course, as the village website seems to state that
It was my first ever race, back in 2008, having stated to SWMBO, that I'd only run for fitness/weight-loss
Nine years later............................
*2008 =* _30th/152 @ 36:53 _
*2009 =* _31st/153 at 36:52 _
*2015 =*_47th/195 @ 37:58 _ (far too hot/humid a day for me, but still a top-50 though!)

I know I'll not better my 2015, time, I can feel it in my bones
Given present fitness, I'll be happy for a 'sub 40', *unless* I get my lardy ass into action

2008 finish (when I was still entering/running, under Cycling Club name)





*The route; * http://gb.mapometer.com/running/route_4040825.html
There's the A1, to the immediate east, M62, roughly a mile north, at FerryBridge - where they intersect

I'm not looking forward to this one, as it's a course that's not nice (in my mind) even on the bike
The long draggy (slightly up/slightly down) Moor Lane, from Darrington into Wentbridge isn't nice
The climb of Wentbridge Cutting is also not nice, & if any of you have fathers/uncles/grandfathers who were in the haulage business, pre (about 1965??), ask them about this stretch of the Great North Road (A1)


Pictures taken, during the taking of a photo-guide to the clubs Half-Marathon course

Base of Wentbridge Cutting



Partway up (& this was the 1830's realignment of the GNR, to make it easier for horse-drawn traffic)



A left-turn onto Westfield Lane, as the A1 is 100 yards along the (GNR) 'main road'


I'll hazard a guess that my buddies Mick & Angela will take the 'local residents' prizes
Mick may well also take the Vet 55-59, given that he won the age-group at the ITU British Triathlon Championship, at Roundhay Park (Leeds) last weekend
It was the ITU's National Championship event, as well as the televised Elite racest


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jun 2017)

Well.......................
Horrible, horrible, & truly horrible!! 
Horrendously hot, & I was weaving from side to side, by the 2 mile mark 
Got into Wentbridge, & to the water station - at the base of the Cutting - and walked all the way up it 

I caught Mick, on Westfield Lane (the road back, from the junction with the A1) 
His calf had gone, & he was walking back 
Angela didn't run due to injury (as I found out pre-start)

I was a bit miffed, that my friend Alison wouldn't give me a hug at the finish line, but I guess I looked 'horrendous' 
I was allowed to give her a peck on the cheek, after wiping my face


My (self) time was _*43:59 *_
However, given the 'Cutting walk', & walking with Mick for a hundred yards or so, I guess it's not that bad really?

Came home & did something I've not done for a l-o-n-g time, for any reason............ fell asleep on bed 
Joanne woke me up after an hour, but I went back to sleep, & had another hour


One shower, & two pots of tea later, & I'm almost human again
Almost


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Jun 2017)

Flip it has been hot these last two parkruns. HM training starts next week.


----------



## Milzy (17 Jun 2017)

The trouble with running is after you've enjoyed cycling for a few sessions back to running feels so hard and very boring. Trail running is better than road running.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Darrington 5* this afternoon
> 12:20 start
> *'Church Fields'
> Darrington
> ...





Richard A Thackeray said:


> Well.......................
> Horrible, horrible, & truly horrible!!
> 
> My (self) time was _*43:59 *_
> However, given the 'Cutting walk', & walking with Mick for a hundred yards or so, I guess it's not that bad really?



Results are out
Not good reading
*67th/190 @ 43:55*
https://bookitzone.com/stephen_berry_1/QF2FFX_8023.pdf





Oh well...........

Photos to follow, if anyone wants to see them


----------



## flatflr (18 Jun 2017)

Planned to head out early to make the most of the cooler weather but slept in and only headed out at 10:00 for a tow path run.

Never really got into it but still managed 8 miles with heavy legs (guess that was from yesterday's 50 miler on the bike). Glad I had my hydration vest or I would have melted...

Damn it was warm!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Photos to follow, if anyone wants to see them



Are these visible??
https://www.facebook.com/gstanley/media_set?set=a.10212350798072340.1073741914.1451446212&type=3


----------



## flatflr (18 Jun 2017)

Yup

Looks warm..


----------



## flatflr (20 Jun 2017)

After Sundays hot run I decided to take things a bit easier on todays run by managing my HR by slowing my pace down to 8:30 mins keeping my HR below 145 as much as possible (also a much better pace for a marathon). This definitely helped keep things cooler resulting in a much more comfortable 6 1/2 miles


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Jun 2017)

Two weeks with Achilles/calf concerns, not sure it's improving. 4K then a few beers. 2k then some walking.

Half mara after a swim and a bike this coming Sunday. Hmm.


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 Jun 2017)

10k PB for me tonight, second 10k on the bounce as well. Legs feeling ok . This is getting serious :-)


----------



## flatflr (26 Jun 2017)

Pleased with myself this weekend.

Out on the bike for a ride on Sunday with a mate around some lanes and then to a local food festival (caught up with an ex work colleague who was running a stall and had a coffee), 47 miles all in. Then a meal and few drinks, it was my birthday after all.

Sunday was a marathon training run, 16 miles at a nice relaxed pace along the tow path and some local footpaths.

Not too bad for an old git


----------



## atalanta (26 Jun 2017)

I cycle for transport and to satisfy the speed demons but my real love is running  we have gorgeous river trails and parkland around here so I make the most of it! Today was a relatively straightforward 6k, not too shabby - nearly a PB but the humidity and headwinds put paid to any record-breaking.


----------



## The Rover (27 Jun 2017)

Recovery from a shoulder op is going ok so I'm back on the road managing 3 miles a day at the moment. My fitness took a hit as did my belly! 

I normally don't mind going out in the rain as its only for 30 mins or so but this morning I got caught in some massive down pours, appreciate that this might not be the best place to ask but can anyone recommend a water proof/resistant jacket for under £60 ish.

Cheers Stuart.


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Jun 2017)

5 mile run from car dealers this morning to work and back again this afternoon. Surprisingly feel ok , legs a wee bit tired . So 10 and a bit miles today


----------



## DRHysted (30 Jun 2017)

Well the recovery seems to be going well. Today I did 6 sets of 9 minutes running 1 minute walking with no issues (7.66 miles). Slowly ramping it up, but should be ready for the New Forest half marathon in September. Still doing no pace work, I'll wait until I'm at full distance before I'll think about that so the sub 1:30 might not be this year.


----------



## flatflr (2 Jul 2017)

Weeks update for me.

The marathon is getting close so the final training week before the taper starts (oh how I hate the taper).

Tuesday - 6 miles of drizzle, preferable to it being too hot
Wednesday - 4 1/2 miles with grey sky, but no rain
Thursday - 12 miles up to Greenham Common, was tempted to do a half marathon but wanted my dinner
Sunday - 20 miles on the tow path to Hungerford, can remember when I was pleased with myself to have ridden this far. 

Currently rocking the compression sock look.

All runs off road.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Jul 2017)

_*Trunce #*_6 this evening
http://www.trunce.org/the-race-route/

Another very busy race, with lots of slow running for the first 3/4 mile, to the kissing gate
Due to the steadier start, I had a bit more energy for the hill, & managed to pass a few other runners on it 
- _think it helped driving to work today, so I had extra energy, rather than riding -
_
No official results yet, but possibly a series PB (managed to make it to 5, out of the 6)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jul 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _*Trunce #*_6 this evening
> 
> No official results yet, but possibly a series PB (managed to make it to 5, out of the 6)



Seasons PB!!!
*127th/337 @ 36:09*


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jul 2017)

Started an Endomondo training an that aims to make me faster (I feel like I had plateau'ed a bit, and don't want to lose interest). Seems to be long slow run, interval run, and then either a shortish slow run, or a short, but quick interval run. Fun so far, but I seem to be hopeless at estimating my speed for the intervals!

I've also picked up a pair of trail shoes, with the intention of going off road again next time I'm in the lakes.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jul 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _*Trunce #*_6 this evening
> 
> No official results yet, but possibly a series PB (managed to make it to 5, out of the 6)


This year, sees the 50th anniversary of the race
To commemorate it, Andy, the present organiser, is going to look at the seasons results to see who's run 5 this season (for simplicity/to tie in with the 40th, when it was 4 out of 9), & get t-shirts printed
With maybe a size query, at the next race, or messages via FaceBook/email?
I've seen the 40th shirts, & they're quite good


Photos, mainly taken on the 'back' & at the finish
Sadly, I'm in there (page 2)
https://www.flickr.com/photos/mossienetphotography/albums/72157682988030364


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2017)

I've lost my running mojo over the last year or so, but I have at least continued to attend parkrun regularly - although my times have been pretty shocking.

However, I switched my home parkrun lately - Whitstable is getting too busy for my liking (I think it has outgrown its venue) so I've started going to Canterbury regularly. It's a tougher course than Whitstable, with a little valley that you have to negotiate in both directions, twice, but I like it.

Anyway, the change has seemed to spark a bit of life into my running and in the five weeks I've been going to Canterbury regularly, my time has improved every week - this week, by 89 seconds on last week's time. I'm very pleased with this.







I'm still a lot slower than my course PB of 21:20, which I set on the very first Canterbury Parkrun, back in March 2014, but this gives me hope that my improvements are a genuine trend, not just a blip. This could be just the motivation I need to make running a more regular part of my daily routine again. 

My fastest time on any course this year is 25:33. Next target is to get under 25mins on Canterbury course. (Which also happens to be my target time for the club 10 TT, funnily enough.)

I'd love to get back to my 2013/14 levels of fitness, and I know there's only one way I'm going to do that...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jul 2017)

*Nostell #154* 

Slowest of the year.................. 

*46th/159 @ 25:59*


----------



## flatflr (9 Jul 2017)

Weekly update from me (all trail runs). Starting the taper for the marathon reducing miles and slowing the pace down, except for my regular Wednesday faster run

Tuesday 6.5 miles 8:15/m
Wednesday 4.5 miles 8:03/m
Thursday 8 miles 8:44/m
Sunday 13.1 miles 8:40/m

Feeling good with the endurance but hating the taper and even managing to cope with the heat ok. Will be glad to be able to get back on the bike and put in some nice relaxed rides when it's done.


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Jul 2017)

You are all so much faster than me ! Working on it though and long term goals etc . Anyway been away stuffing my face and drinking to excess on a Cruise round the med  Still managed a 5k in the ships gym and also another 5k on the top deck running track! This week might be a bit harder tho !


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Jul 2017)

MrGrumpy said:


> You are all so much faster than me ! Working on it though and long term goals etc . Anyway been away stuffing my face and drinking to excess on a Cruise round the med  Still managed a 5k in the ships gym and also another 5k on the top deck running track! This week might be a bit harder tho !


I was thinking the same thing - I'm a good few minutes off a 21 minute 5km!

Anyroad, my speed improvement plan continued with a slow (6.47 min per KM) 12km on Saturday, after "quick" runs in the week (one interval run, and one speed test (how much can you cover in 12 minutes)). 12km is the furthest I've ever run in one go (so far).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jul 2017)

Went to parkrun for the first time in three weeks on Saturday and forgot my ruddy barcode!


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> in the five weeks I've been going to Canterbury regularly, my time has improved every week - this week, by 89 seconds on last week's time.
> ...
> My fastest time on any course this year is 25:33...



Faster again this week, knocking 40 seconds off last week for a time of 25:25, so that's also a PB for the year, the fastest I've been on this course since Feb 2015, and 4th fastest time on this course ever.*

Lately, I've been running purely on feel, but today I set the virtual pacer on my watch with the aim of pushing myself to get under 26 minutes. Went out quicker on the flat section to get some time in hand for the hilly bits and managed to stay ahead of pace all the way round. Totally shagged at the end but very happy.


*Only two seconds slower than my 3rd fastest time on this course, set in August 2014, but being three years older now, that actually represents an improvement in my age grading!


----------



## DRHysted (15 Jul 2017)

Well chuffed did a short run of 4.5 miles without stopping tonight. I ran home from work this week which was 9.5 miles using 25 minutes running 1 minute walking, with no after effects. 
So far, so good.


----------



## flatflr (16 Jul 2017)

2nd taper week, taking it easy and resting the legs:

Tues - 5.5 miles - Damn that was wet
Thurs - 7 miles - Humid
Sat - 10 miles on the bike, slow, very slow
Sun - 10 miles - Up on the Ridgeway, saw a load of people doing the Race to the Stones, maybe next year....

Bring on next weekend....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jul 2017)

Missed Saturdays ParkRuns, as I was working a day-turn

There is. however, a new run starting on Saturday (29th)
I won't get to the inaugural event, as I'm working an early-turn
http://www.parkrun.org.uk/rothwell/course/

It's slightly annoying, as I ran the first events at both _Nostell Priory_, & _Pontefract_
As of Saturday 15th.......
Nostell #155 (1st event = 26th July 2014)
Pontefract #322 (1st event = 7th May 2011)



There's meant to be one commencing soon, in MIddleton Park, not sure when?
The northern edge of the park is also the northern terminus, of the Worlds first commercial railway (opened as a wagonway in 1758)
http://www.middletonrailway.org.uk/


----------



## smutchin (18 Jul 2017)

This may be of interest to parkrunners - all courses ranked according to elevation: https://jegmar.com/fastest-races/parkrun/

By far the toughest parkrun I've done is Bedgebury Pinetum, which I'm not surprised to see comes down at 433 out of 451 on the list - it's a single lap course with a viciously steep climb just 500m from the finish. Lovely course though, definitely one I'd like to go back and do again. 

Canterbury is 389th, so it's at the more challenging end of the spectrum, but the course is very sheltered, which I'm sure makes it a little easier - Margate is 308th but it's along the clifftops so very exposed to the wind, which can make it hard going.

If you'd asked me which was the flattest I've done, I would have said Pegwell Bay, which I didn't think could possibly be any flatter, but that only comes joint 12th. According to the list, the flattest I've done is Weymouth - 3rd flattest in the country!


----------



## Znook (18 Jul 2017)

I've just informed them that their gain for my event is incorrect. Seems they've used the stats for our old C2 course even though we've not used it for 80 odd events, our current C4 course being a slightly easier 109ft vs 147ft lol.


----------



## smutchin (18 Jul 2017)

All the parkruns I've done, ranked according to elevation:
3 Weymouth
12 Pegwell Bay
140 Whitstable
154 Ashford
198 Shorne Woods
251 Princes Park
308 Margate
317 Folkestone
389 Canterbury
433 Bedgebury Pinetum

I would rate Margate as being more difficult than Folkestone, and Whitstable as more difficult than Ashford, due to the wind factor in both cases. I need to go back and have another go at Folkestone though - both times I've done it, I've arrived late, so my official time is somewhat slower than my actual time.


----------



## smutchin (18 Jul 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> There is. however, a new run starting on Saturday (29th)
> I won't get to the inaugural event, as I'm working an early-turn



That's a shame. There are sill a few local courses that I've yet to try, which is frustrating.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Jul 2017)

Got me one of those parkrun barcode wrist bands.

Must actually start doing some running or September's HM will be unpleasant.


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Jul 2017)

Intervals last night - six of them, at 400m a piece, with 400m recovery in between, and 10 min warm up, 10 min cool down. The first interval was too fast, and the last too slow, but other than that, I hit the target paces and covered 8 and a bit km in total.

I'm enjoying the programme that Endomondo has come up with (so far) - definitely more interesting than churning out weekday 5ks and a Saturday 10k every week.


----------



## smutchin (20 Jul 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Got me one of those parkrun barcode wrist bands



I got some of the plastic keyring tags made but I think the wristbands are probably a better option because obviously you can wear them while running. 

I keep my barcode tag in the handy small pocket in the back of my shorts - it probably looks like I'm pulling it out of my sweaty bumcrack at the end of the run, which I'm sure must fill the timekeepers with joy.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> I got some of the plastic keyring tags made but I think the wristbands are probably a better option because obviously you can wear them while running.
> 
> I keep my barcode tag in the handy small pocket in the back of my shorts - it probably looks like I'm pulling it out of my sweaty bumcrack at the end of the run, which I'm sure must fill the timekeepers with joy.


I lost all my little tags in days, the big cc sized one split when I put it in the front hip pocket of my compression shorts, and then I forgot it a few times. So now I just wear the black wrist band at all times (I wish RoadID did one in the rubber wristband form factor) but turned inside out to foil the nosey parkers.

parkrunners being far too friendly and keen to talk about running!


----------



## stephec (20 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> I got some of the plastic keyring tags made but I think the wristbands are probably a better option because obviously you can wear them while running.
> 
> I keep my barcode tag in the handy small pocket in the back of my shorts - it probably looks like I'm pulling it out of my sweaty bumcrack at the end of the run, which I'm sure must fill the timekeepers with joy.


I use a small tag as well, best thing to do is safety pin it somewhere on the top half of your top, as a regular barcode scanner myself I can recommend this.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> I got some of the plastic keyring tags made but I think the wristbands are probably a better option because obviously you can wear them while running


I have the small tags too, but use a safety pin, to clip it to the bottom seam of my t-shirt, as seen here
https://www.parkrun-barcode.org.uk/parkrun-barcode-tag-3-pack-pr3.aspx
Pontefract #138 (18th January 2014)







smutchin said:


> I keep my barcode tag in the handy small pocket in the back of my shorts - it probably looks like I'm pulling it out of my sweaty bumcrack at the end of the run, which I'm sure must fill the timekeepers with joy.


Which is a good reason for the t-shirt location
Car-key goes in there, but with most of my shorts having a net-lining, they're in an old sock to prevent the key working its way out, but tearing the netting



A rather damp start to the day
*Nostell #156*
Quite surprisingly, the rain stopped between the car-park & the Stable-Block, where we gather
Numbers were reduced, for some reason?
Think *B-I-G,* not a loose-box!; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4099327
As it was the 3 year anniversary, it was deemed a 'beach party' for some reason
Runners turned up in Hawaiian shirts, 'BayWatch', bikinies, etc...
One guy even ran with rolled up trousers/braces, pipe & knotted hankie on head
I started close to the back, not feeling confident, & 'pottered' for the first 1/2 lap
I had my eye on a 'marker' (Lisa, my friend Phils wife, as we're fairly well matched in time/pace)
Maybe I started too far back, as I made my way up to her, but she beat me for about 5 seconds (happy, as she was a minute ahead, at start of lap 2)



I took a camera, I'd meant to take it again, for quite a few weekends
I hadn't realised it was the 3rd birthday, so it was good timing


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2017)

Another improvement at parkrun today - but only by a mere 17 seconds, and I didn't crack 25 minutes, which was my target. Still happy with my 25:10 though.

I now have one of the regulars in my sights - she seems very consistent and I was close enough to her today to use her as a target, but she slipped away from me on the second lap. I'm closing the gap though.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jul 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A rather damp start to the day
> *Nostell #156*
> Quite surprisingly, the rain stopped between the car-park & the Stable-Block, where we gather
> 
> ...


*
44th/134 @ 25:37*

Someone else had a camera, if you can see these???
https://www.facebook.com/JimmyWidde...35503.1073741868.656320502&type=3&pnref=story


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Jul 2017)

246th today. It's the taking part that counts.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jul 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> 246th today. It's the taking part that counts.


Got it in one!!!


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Jul 2017)

A relief to have the long, slow run to do today rather than more flipping intervals. 

12km, then a 5 minute cool down walk, then running the rest of the way home because I was late, 13.32km total, in 1:31:40


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 Jul 2017)

Managed a 5 miler and 3 miler this week at my usual pace trying to ease back in after larding it out on holiday. Also squeezed in a 120 commuter miles on the bike so not too bad but the quads are sore ! Will see what I`m feeling like tomorrow morning !


----------



## MrGrumpy (23 Jul 2017)

Just banged in a quick 5k , PB of 24:10 and also another couple of PBs , 1 and 2 mile records ! Seem to run better on an empty stomach !


----------



## flatflr (23 Jul 2017)

Another Snowdon Trail Marathon done, slightly different route from last year which reduced the distance from 27.8 miles to 26.8 but included a bog. Other difference from the last two years was no rain, a bit strange for the area!! Very pleased with myself as i bettered last years time by almost 30 mins with a total of 5:49


----------



## DRHysted (24 Jul 2017)

11.8 miles today with a short walking break at 59 minutes for a phone call (wrong number!) 1 hour 34 minutes in total, so really happy with that.


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2017)

Hoping in the next few weeks to start pounding ground again. Not looking forward to the first few sessions.


----------



## SWSteve (25 Jul 2017)

Snowdonia Trail Marathon completed on Sunday. Amazing scenery, apart from the bog which the route took us through. Would definitely do again, but my legs ache a little too much to get my head around signing up for something like that again. 

thanks to @flatflr for being the voice of experience, it really helped


----------



## flatflr (25 Jul 2017)

No worries @ItsSteveLovell, and happy to have helped. It is a bit of an experince, but I did wonder about my sanity when I set out at the start for a second time.

Here are a few pics from the run.





@ItsSteveLovell, my mate Mark and I at the start, believe it or not but Mark and I knew what's to come.




View back down the Pyg track climb, about 21 miles done.




At the top with the clouds moving in wondering what the hell am I doing here again, 22 miles.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2017)

http://www.trunce.org/category/latest-news/
it was _*event 7 *_, on Monday evening
Also know as the 'Borg-run' (7 of 9)


Not a good one
Poor start
Poor run to kissing gate
Poor ascent (walking too early)
Decent descent in woods/river crossing #2
Poor road-section
Poor climb, after river crossing #3
Poor farm-track
*138th/281 @38:26*

Photos, in three groups
Hope they're visible?
*
First set;* (slightly mixed up finishing order)
https://www.facebook.com/sally.frit...42803440163.1073741917.100000333746556&type=3
*
Second set; * (including me....................)
https://www.facebook.com/sally.frit...05250100585.1073741918.100000333746556&type=3

*Third set;*
https://www.facebook.com/sally.frit...67836670993.1073741922.100000333746556&type=3

*
Last, apparently;*
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.1595970720447336&type=1


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Aug 2017)

Out for a 7 mile run along the coast and back never set out for any records etc but managed a 10k PB, felt quite good, breathing well. Noticing my running getting quicker and my cycling getting slower  Must be holding back these days ( i know I am !! )


----------



## DRHysted (1 Aug 2017)

12.5 just completed in 1:43. I was aiming for the full 13.1 but I took an old (just in date) energy gel with me and I think it had gone off, which resulted in me taking a slightly shorter route home.
Still pretty happy with that, maybe I'll manage the full half next week (I've thrown the rest of the gels out).


----------



## macky (3 Aug 2017)

Imhavent read all 175 pages but going off the title, I run more than I cycle. My bike only comes out in summer.
I do all running ,road, trails and fell and all the distances.
Longest bike ride to date is 65mile 4hr 18sec 4000 feet of climbing. 
2nd a flat 55mile in 2hr 57m. 
Other then them I'll just do 20-30mile


----------



## SWSteve (3 Aug 2017)

Signed up for a half in 6.5 weeks as a goal is something I need with exercise it seems. Once this is done I'll look at building up to a duathlon in the spring time to utilise my bike!

Anyone done a duathlon? Tips would be welcome on what to look for etc


----------



## macky (4 Aug 2017)

^^^^^^^^brick training is a must^^^^^^^


----------



## SWSteve (4 Aug 2017)

macky said:


> ^^^^^^^^brick training is a must^^^^^^^



Thanks, I guessed that...I meant more distances and kit, I.e. Will I be fine in bob and jersey, or should I look at a tri suit


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Aug 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Missed Saturdays ParkRuns, as I was working a day-turn
> 
> There is. however, a new run starting on Saturday (29th)
> I won't get to the inaugural event, as I'm working an early-turn
> http://www.parkrun.org.uk/rothwell/course/



Ran _Rothwell #2_ this morning
My 'biker buddy' (& one of our ex-Nurses) Olivia turned up, to have a go!

Interesting course, 2 & 1/2 laps of the main grassed area & around the skate-park/tennis courts
*61st @ 24:57* (my timing - so far)


----------



## macky (5 Aug 2017)

I'd think you'd be fine in bib n jersey, most average 3m run 10m bike 3m run. Ive only seen one around my parts offering 6m run 18m bike 6m run.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Aug 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Signed up for a half in 6.5 weeks as a goal is something I need with exercise it seems. Once this is done I'll look at building up to a duathlon in the spring time to utilise my bike!
> 
> Anyone done a duathlon? Tips would be welcome on what to look for etc


A friend of mine is an ex-National Duathlon champion, in her age-group, for her federation/association
Sadly, she didn't defend, due to injury



Richard A Thackeray said:


> Ran _Rothwell #2_ this morning
> My 'biker buddy' (& one of our ex-Nurses) Olivia turned up, to have a go!
> 
> Interesting course, 2 & 1/2 laps of the main grassed area & around the skate-park/tennis courts
> *61st @ 24:57* (my timing - so far)



*61st/267 @ 24:58*
Olivia = *257th @ 44:07
*
Not sure if my uncle ran, as there's the same name.correct age, but I never envisaged him doing such a thing!


----------



## SWSteve (5 Aug 2017)

macky said:


> I'd think you'd be fine in bib n jersey, most average 3m run 10m bike 3m run. Ive only seen one around my parts offering 6m run 18m bike 6m run.



Thanks


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Thanks, I guessed that...I meant more distances and kit, I.e. Will I be fine in bob and jersey, or should I look at a tri suit



A tri suit is good because it has less padding than normal cycling shorts so is more comfortable to run in.

Otherwise, you have to decide what is going to work best for you - cycling in running shorts, or running in cycling shorts. I rode 34km to Margate to do the parkrun there yesterday and decided to wear my running shorts - I'm happy enough to do that distance without padding but YMMV.

I enjoy these informal duathlons, cycling some distance to a different parkrun. Only trouble is I'm not very good at setting off in time and often arrive late to the start of the run. Which is exactly what happened yesterday - after a wind and rain-affected ride, I got to Margate at about 9.12. The course starts with a 1km loop round the bandstand then a bigger 4km loop. By the time I'd changed into my running shoes and got going, the tail walker was already coming back past the start line. And by the time I was starting the big loop, the lead runner was approaching the finish line. Didn't finish last though - soon overtook the tail walker and a few more stragglers on the way. I managed to keep up a good pace for the first 2km, knocking them off well inside 10mins, but then the 'brick' effect started to kick in and I got slower and slower. Finished with an official time of 39.07, and an unofficial time by my own watch of 26.36. It was good fun though.

I'm up in Lancashire at a wedding next weekend so will aim to do a local parkrun while I'm there. Trying to decide which one to go for - there are three within easy reach of where we're staying... one of them looks like a fast course, the other two look more scenic, and one of them is properly lumpy. Hmmm...


----------



## macky (6 Aug 2017)

Where in lancs?
Preston is a good one. 3x laps of the park and pushing 300 runners


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2017)

macky said:


> Where in lancs?
> Preston is a good one. 3x laps of the park and pushing 300 runners



Preston is the nearest one to where we're staying so that's the one I'll most likely do. The number of runners does slightly put me off though - I tend to prefer smaller events - but it looks like a nice course. Good to have a personal recommendation too - thanks!

The other two I'm looking at are Cuerden Valley (_very_ hilly!) and Whitton. Tbh, they all look good - shame I can't do all of them.


----------



## stephec (6 Aug 2017)

smutchin said:


> Preston is the nearest one to where we're staying so that's the one I'll most likely do. The number of runners does slightly put me off though - I tend to prefer smaller events - but it looks like a nice course. Good to have a personal recommendation too - thanks!
> 
> The other two I'm looking at are Cuerden Valley (_very_ hilly!) and Whitton. Tbh, they all look good - shame I can't do all of them.


I know a few people who've done Cuerden Valley and they love it.


----------



## macky (6 Aug 2017)

Cuerden is hard. 
Preston has people that fin between 16&46 min. Some even walk their dogs and it's three laps. Up hill and down the other side.


----------



## SWSteve (6 Aug 2017)

smutchin said:


> A tri suit is good because it has less padding than normal cycling shorts so is more comfortable to run in.
> 
> Otherwise, you have to decide what is going to work best for you - cycling in running shorts, or running in cycling shorts. I rode 34km to Margate to do the parkrun there yesterday and decided to wear my running shorts - I'm happy enough to do that distance without padding but YMMV.
> 
> ...




Thanks, I'll bear padding in mind. 

YMMV?


----------



## smutchin (7 Aug 2017)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ymmv


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Aug 2017)

Managed to break the 50min mark for 10k , 49.10 min . Chuffed with that but was defo pushing it , nearly puking lol


----------



## macky (8 Aug 2017)

YMMV ,,,, what's this mean?


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Aug 2017)

your mileage may vary


----------



## smutchin (8 Aug 2017)

It's used to acknowledge that another person's experience may differ from your own. In this case, I'm acknowledging that other cyclists may not be as happy as me to ride long distances without padding in their shorts.


----------



## macky (8 Aug 2017)

I see


----------



## DRHysted (8 Aug 2017)

Really chuffed to bits. Just done 13.2 miles in 1:43. Just need to continue being sensible and the New Forest half will be a walk (jog) in the park this September.


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Aug 2017)

that is a fair pace ! approx 8 min miles !?


----------



## flatflr (8 Aug 2017)

No running for me for a while as what I suspect to be a bout of achilles tendonitis has kicked in Appointment with a physio is booked for early next week. 

Looks like it's time to get back on the bike for a while.


----------



## SWSteve (8 Aug 2017)

flatflr said:


> No running for me for a while as what I suspect to be a bout of achilles tendonitis has kicked in Appointment with a physio is booked for early next week.
> 
> Looks like it's time to get back on the bike for a while.



Sorry to hear so! Thankfully you managed to get around the Marathon alright...

Spending time on the bike can't all be bad


----------



## DRHysted (8 Aug 2017)

MrGrumpy said:


> that is a fair pace ! approx 8 min miles !?


I did the Southampton half last year (my 1st half) in 1:38 carrying an injury so wanted to do a sub 1:30 this year. Unfortunately a cross country 10 miler last October (came in 19th overall, 16th male & 6th male between 40 - 49) buggered my right calf (last 100 meters were uphill in mud). From then until May I was plagued with one injury after another, which resulted in me pulling out of the Southampton half this year. 
I'd like the idea of doing a sub 1:30 in September but realistically I'd be risking an injury trying to get form my current pace of 7:50 to the 6:50 I'd need, so we'll just see what happens on the day (always run quicker in a race). 
According to my physiotherapist I do not have the range of motion in my ankles to have a good running posture. In fact she came out and said that if she was advising an activity she'd pick anything other than running!


----------



## DRHysted (8 Aug 2017)

flatflr said:


> No running for me for a while as what I suspect to be a bout of achilles tendonitis has kicked in Appointment with a physio is booked for early next week.
> 
> Looks like it's time to get back on the bike for a while.


Sorry to hear that, injury time can be frustrating, try not to start shouting "you lucky bugger" whenever you're passing other runners whilst out on the bike.
Good lick with the recovery, remember not to just listen to the physio, but comply as well!


----------



## macky (12 Aug 2017)

Did you get to the park run?


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Aug 2017)

Back from the lakes, and boy, does everything seem flat all of a sudden 

I've also discovered that the Endomondo speed increasing programme I was following is part of a trial of their premium offering, and so, no longer available. For now, I've switched to Runkeeper, and have enrolled in the Asics Pace Academy. The first workout was a pretty fun set of short (30second) intervals (eight, with two minutes between each). Long slow run today, 12km at a 6:30 min/km pace


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Aug 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Ran _Rothwell #2_ this morning
> My 'biker buddy' (& one of our ex-Nurses) Olivia turned up, to have a go!
> Interesting course, 2 & 1/2 laps of the main grassed area & around the skate-park/tennis courts
> *61st @ 24:57* (my timing - so far)


Officially it was *61st/267 @ 25:58*
Olivia; *257th @44:07 *

I did get a smack & some obscenities, as I lapped her (her 2nd, my last)
I expect nothing less though


Then, it was a very wet club-run on Tuesday (8th), in rain that got heavier, & heavier
I had intended on only going with the 4 mile/steady pace group, *but*, having started at the back, & worked through to see the faster 8 mile group in sight
A bit of extra effort (couldn't have done it, if it had been warm/dry) caught up to them

There was a split in Kinsley, where a trio went one way (presumably toward Fitzwilliam, Wragby & Nostell)
We headed towards Hemsworth, & a big loop, to get back to the _'Turkey Farm Tracks'_ that we came along
('corrugated' concrete, single-track roads - but wide enough for an artic to get to the sheds)

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1258787
*The route*; https://gb.mapometer.com/running/route_4592574.html

I did start to suffer a bit, from about the 5 mile mark, but in my defence, I'd made the extra effort to get up to them, instead of setting off with them, & had been up since 03:20



*Rothwell # 3* this morning
Went there again this week, with the intention of getting under '25' 
Didn't happen, was near back talking to Olivia, & a friend of hers, so got caught up in the pinch-point through a gate at the start 

*64th @ 25:16* my own timing

Believe, at the moment, Olivia took a couple of minutes off her time


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Aug 2017)

everything hurt before I ran and hurt rather more when I finished Didn't get under 30 for the five km, on a warm and muggy morning.

ps Worcester parkrun is good fun, almost entirely in the woods.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Aug 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Rothwell # 3* this morning
> Went there again this week, with the intention of getting under '25'
> 
> *64th @ 25:16* my own timing
> Believe, at the moment, Olivia took a couple of minutes off her time



*64th/278 @ 25:18*
Olivia was *264th @ 41:21 *


----------



## campagman (12 Aug 2017)

I did a Parkrun PB today! I got out of the habit so it was only my 3rd PR of the year. I've got the bug now!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Aug 2017)

*Rothwell #3* photographs
I'm in there somewhere, looking jiggered, &_ 'chasing seconds'
_
https://www.facebook.com/pg/rothwellparkrun/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1979049362353252


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2017)

macky said:


> Did you get to the park run?



I got to the park but there was no run - cancelled today due to a car show occupying the route. Unfortunately, by the time I realised, it was too late to go to one of the other local runs. 

Disappointed.


----------



## macky (12 Aug 2017)

Bummer. Only known it cancelled due to weather.


----------



## SWSteve (13 Aug 2017)

The Ashton Court parkrun in Bristol is cancelled at least once a year because of Hot Air Balloons


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2017)

IME, it's fairly common for parkruns to be cancelled or to use alternative routes due to other events being held in the same space. 

I looked at the website later and the information about the cancellation was there, just not on one of the pages I had looked at beforehand... doh!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Aug 2017)

Hurrah!! 

Trunce #8 tomorrow evening (9 rounds)

http://www.trunce.org/information/


'Quarry Steps'


River (Don) crossing 2 (after a weekend of rain)


----------



## SWSteve (13 Aug 2017)

9 miles today, legs felt heavy after the 'race pace' run yesterday. Luckily I was able to enjoy the warmth.

Felt so good I managed to sneak a 45 miler in this afternoon. Rest day tomorrow where I'll undoubtedly eat like a horse


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Aug 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Hurrah!!
> 
> Trunce #8 tomorrow evening (9 rounds)



A decent race
It's been 50 years since the very first one!!!
At the last couple of rounds, a few guys have been wearing 40th anniversary t-shirts (just plain cotton)

The numbers are_ 'for life'_, & anyone with a 3 digit number deservedly, gets respect (there was a 'vest' 5919 running on Monday!!, who registered on the evening)
Heck, Tony Audsley (ex- Wakefield Harriers) still runs with number* '1'*
I've run since 2009 & mine is in the_ '2490's_ range)

So, to mark the occasion, Andy (the present organiser) ha t-shirts printed for runners who had completed 6 out of the previous 7 rounds
Why that arbitrary number?, presumably just to make the ordering easier?

My buddy Stella, & myself got ours
(I worked with her, for quite a few years, before she left A&E)








Not Monday, but at race 6 (blue t-shirt)




Plus, I got a seasons 'PB'
Not a brilliant time, but all the same...................


A few from race 7
https://mossienetphotography.wixsite.com/mozzie/trunce


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Aug 2017)

FINALLY

111th parkrun today. Goal reached. Took nearly three years when I 'budgeted' for two-and-a-half. Going to take a break for a few weeks and concentrate on two wheels rather than two legs.

Since being in hospital in April I have been firmly warned off my former regime of daily ibruprofen as a result running has become uncomfortable, especially the first few km. Paracetamol doesn't cut it for dealing with the pain of my aging ankles and knees. Any ideas? Go see the doc and ask for something stronger?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Aug 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> FINALLY
> 111th parkrun today. Goal reached. Took nearly three years when I 'budgeted' for two-and-a-half. Going to take a break for a few weeks and concentrate on two wheels rather than two legs


Chapeau!!, you've reached those heady heights a lot quicker than me!!

It was only my _98th _event this morning, which in a way, is my fault 
(100th, should be on 16th September, due to shifts)


I ran the very first at Pontefract (7th May 2011), then didn't return until _#76_
Then; _84, 86, 89, 94, 120_
Another big gap, from_ 211_, to _269_
When I was on weekends off, or on a 'late-turn', I got to preferring a lay-in, to running in whatever weather. As you do 

Nostell Priory started on 26th July 2014 (which equated to Pontefracts 165th!)
I ran the first few; _1, 3, 5, 7, 11,_ etc....
And gaps like _15_, to_ 28_



I ran at Pontefract_* (*#327th)_ this morning, I was mainly, at that event, to try & see a couple of (triathlete/duathlete) friends
Mick was there. but Angela was working

It was a fairly steady run, given the cough, that's troubled me for the past few days
Heck!, before the start, I couldn't talk to Ron (another Ackworth member) for more than 2 -3 words without a series of coughs
*72nd/324 @ 24:35*



GrumpyGregry said:


> Since being in hospital in April I have been firmly warned off my former regime of daily ibruprofen as a result running has become uncomfortable, especially the first few km. Paracetamol doesn't cut it for dealing with the pain of my aging ankles and knees. Any ideas? Go see the doc and ask for something stronger?


I often have knee pains, not severe, but 'niggling'
I do presume that most of it is due to work though, & being busy on my feet all shift, barring meal-break
Then, running - or riding - home afterwards


----------



## Stephenite (19 Aug 2017)

Norway, and Oslo, is hosting its first parkrun next week!

It will be my first too


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Aug 2017)

Stephenite said:


> Norway, and Oslo, is hosting its first parkrun next week!
> 
> It will be my first too


Excellent. Enjoy.

I only did a rehearsal run in Sweden and haven't been back to do the real thing. Yet.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Aug 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Chapeau!!, you've reached those heady heights a lot quicker than me!!
> 
> It was only my _98th _event this morning, which in a way, is my fault
> (100th, should be on 16th September, due to shifts)
> ...


The gathering point for Horsham parkrun is 500 metres from my front door. Hard to refuse if I'm conscious, and it gets me out of bed on a Saturday morning.

Quite stiff this evening, I tripped over a root in kilometre four and landed more heavily than I realised at the time.


----------



## DRHysted (25 Aug 2017)

Really happy with yesterdays training run. It was my last long one before the half in September and I did it in 1:41, my PB is 1:38 running the Southampton half with other runners and the crowds screaming me on. I still think the sub 1:30 isn't (sensibly) on the cards, but a new PB is looking hopeful.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Aug 2017)

* Nostell # 161*
My 99th (56th @ Nostell)

_*43/174 @ 24:40*_


----------



## Stephenite (1 Sep 2017)

Parkrun #1 for Norway last saturday. 132 people covered the distance in times, ranging from, under 19 minutes to about 45 minutes. There was a very positive vibe, and there were a lot of smiley faces. There must have been around 30 Brits - mostly local, but there were a few tourists, including one chap who had a birthday the same day. I finished in under 30 min. I was chatting to people all the way round the bumpy course. A great social experience. Loved it.

It will be interesting to see what happens in the winter months


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Sep 2017)

Went and supported parkrun this morning and tomorrow I'm marshalling at our junior parkrun test event.

Ironically I can only walk with a good deal of pain at present. Something is wrong with my right foot, my right Achilles is seized when I get up, thw inside of my right ankle is very sore and the mcl on my right knee has come out in sympathy and sending shooting pains down the inside of my shin. I have to turn my right foot out by thirty degrees to be able to walk. 

Gawd knows what I've done. It could just be age and wear and tear catching up with me I guess.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Sep 2017)

Stephenite said:


> It will be interesting to see what happens in the winter months



Do tell. It never got that snowy in cph when I was there. Lots of folk run in sthlm in the winter but the council keep the off road paths and cycle tracks clear with mini snow ploughs...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Sep 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> * Nostell # 161*
> My 99th (56th @ Nostell)
> _*43/174 @ 24:40*_



My 100th should have been on the 16th, but someone asked me to swap a rostered shift, so I'm off next Saturday now, so it may be a week early?


Plus, sadly, it's the last '_Trunce_' of the season,on Monday evening, (race 9)
Due to the start time (18:45, if on time, & not still taking entries at 18:40), it can't really continue much longer, as some of the backmarkers are out not far off an hour
That's not a slur, please understand!, they work as hard at it, as the top 10, or anyone else
It's more of a risk factor, particularly in the woodland section

*NB*; this is the 'old' start/finish
Now it starts on the far side of the railway bridge (Trans-Pennine Trail/ex 'Woodhead' line), & finishes at the road
'Kissing Gate' that causes the queues @ 05:10
First 'Don crossing' @ 06:03
'Quarry Steps' @ 10:10
Woods @ 14:15
Second 'Don crossing' @ 16:25
Third 'Don crossing' @ 22:12



This isn't far off my all-time PB, & I could run all the hills then,_ "sigh, those were the days......"_


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Sep 2017)

So. One thing has been determined. The other has been postulated.

I have a plantar wart. (Verucca) This is affecting my gait. Bazuka has been bought.
I may have a stress fracture in a bone in my foot. This would affect my gait. By the time I get an MRI scan to confirm the diagnosis it will be healed.

Onwards, upwards.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Sep 2017)

The test run of junior parkrun went splendidly and I am Marshall #2 for the live event 17th September. I may get my purple shirt yet.


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Sep 2017)

5 miles last night, first run for over a week, back from another all inclusive cruise so holiday chub showing PMSL . Legs feeling it today, however I`m still doing my daily 28-30 mile round trip commute ! So can be forgiven I think


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Sep 2017)

By my own timing (so far!) 2 seconds off a seasons PB

Some photos, of race 9
https://www.facebook.com/steve.frit...98872557196.1073741840.100021112508909&type=3

And, a film clip


----------



## macky (7 Sep 2017)

Anyone done the redbull steeplechase??
Awesome race and very well organised.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Sep 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> By my own timing (so far!) 2 seconds off a seasons PB


*Officially 100th/286 @ 36:05*
So 3 seconds off

Oh well, maybe next year, I'll get back down to a 'sub 34'??


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Sep 2017)

100th ParkRun this morning, at Nostell Priory

Like seemingly everyone elses, it was wet, which also meant cool (& not too humid)

We had a Consultant Cardiologist running, & she's a quick lady!!, plus a Medical Photographer (& a couple of Nurses)

*30th/129 @ 24:50*


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Sep 2017)

A week off work, and two PBs for me;

5km @ 23.39
10km @ 54:02
(According to those who know, these are solidly average for a man of my age, but I was quite excited about them).

Back at work now, and I've managed nothing as quick since, harrumph.


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Sep 2017)

No PBs this week in fact not had any for a while! Any way totals, 19.5 miles ran this week, 115miles on the bike. Was feeling quite tired funnily enough by Friday !


----------



## DRHysted (10 Sep 2017)

Well that's the New Forest half completed. No official time yet so going by my watch I did a PB of 1:33, previous was 1:38 so I'm very happy with that & really interested to see what my official time is. 
Unfortunately it feels like I've pulled my right calf again, we'll see.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Sep 2017)

Once this nasty bout of foot pain is over, I shall be targeting one hundred at Horsham


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Sep 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> A week off work, and two PBs for me;
> 
> 5km @ 23.39
> 10km @ 54:02
> ...


Targeting age-grade percentages can be fun. Always good to beat folks younger than you in realty, and by a country mile on paper.


----------



## DRHysted (10 Sep 2017)

DRHysted said:


> Well that's the New Forest half completed. No official time yet so going by my watch I did a PB of 1:33, previous was 1:38 so I'm very happy with that & really interested to see what my official time is.
> Unfortunately it feels like I've pulled my right calf again, we'll see.



Results in 1:33:30. 
I did loose time at the beginning by starting in too slow a group, it took 2.5 miles before I found a gap to run in. The calf started playing up at 9.5 miles, the the 10K runners joined us en mass at 10 miles which had to be worked through. So next year will hopefully see a sub 1:30.


----------



## flatflr (10 Sep 2017)

After 4 weeks of no running due to Achilles issues I was given the go ahead to start running again (slowly) by my physio two weeks ago, this happened to tie in with my 2 week holiday visiting family in France.

So between drinking far too much wine, eating cheese and getting out on the bike I started to head out on a couple of relaxed short runs. Back to the wet and windy UK on Friday so headed out on a longer run today, managed 6 miles on the tow path and all felt good.

Good to be back at it


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Sep 2017)

A very slow ParkRun this morning
I felt lousy, as I arrived, all queasy, & quite prepared to 'DNS'/'DNF', but what the heck!!!, it's only 3 miles

Started near the back, talking to someone, didn't even hear the countdown/'Go!"
Plodded around for the first 1/2 lap, then started to pick through a few

Still not good, as plenty finished in front of me, that I normally beat

Slowest ever at Nostell Priory
*
61st/207 @ 26:01*


----------



## MrGrumpy (17 Sep 2017)

Been doing short runs of late 4-5 miles, my route now includes a long hill which was hell at first. Also has to be said listen to your body , last week I did too much , 4 runs and 5 commutes I was dead on my feet come weekend! 
This week different story, only two runs and taking it a bit easier on the bike, feeling much fresher !!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Sep 2017)

My next 'big' race, is the _*Withins*_
I say 'big', as barring Trunces, & ParkRuns, it'll only be my 3rd race this year

_Sunday 8th October 
11:30 start 
Penistone Hill Country Park 
Haworth 

OS sheet; 104 SE025364_

£4.00 entries on the day only
7miles/1000 feet of ascent

http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=withins&subtopic=home

It's been a slow, under-performing summer,again!!, but it happens!!!
I'll be returning, as I've run Withins a few times!

Past results
2010; 160/345 @ 59:33
2011; 176/323 @ 1.01:09
2012; 136/302 @ 1.01:32
2013; 178/261 @ 1.03:57
2014; 133/255 @ 59:22
2015; 186/313 @ 1.01:12
2016; 182nd/290 @ 1.03:21

Once again this year, as I did in 2016, due to injuries/poor-condition, I'll count myself very lucky if I can get under 1.10:00


The wonderful race-route, in photographs;
https://get.google.com/albumarchive...m503Vnx7OD41nEmPjPBcKiWWhoCJL0_JVm?source=pwa

It passes, the building it gets its name from; Top WIthins (purported to be the inspiration for Heathcliffes house, in 'Wuthering Heights') & over 'Bronte Bridge' (again, so I'm informed, apparently mentioned in one of their books - no idea which)
Race route photos (link above) shows _'Top Withins'_ & the _'Bridge'_

In fact, here's an old git crossing 'Bronte Bridge'
https://www.flickr.com/photos/vfr750j/22083727626/in/album-72157659724028502/lightbox


There's also a very wonderfully shouty race organiser, called Dave Woodhead, who is credited by the Brownlees as part of their success
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-15175693
(as an aside, one of my running club collegues was their Games Tutor at Bradford Grammar School)


Both, his wife (Eileen) & himself received OBEs in the 2015 New Years Honours List
Bottom of the (alphabetical) list; http://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/news...r-list-all-the-yorkshire-recipients-1-7307948


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Sep 2017)

I can walk without limping. Test run tomorrow.


----------



## DRHysted (30 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I can walk without limping. Test run tomorrow.


Good luck, remember to take it easy. & Whilst you’re running remember to take it easy


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Oct 2017)

Only a couple of runs this week , mileage dropping now as its dark when i go out and really cant go out for much longer than an hour! Still its 4-5 mile runs but been pushing it more and doing under 8 min/ miles. Its also year since i packed in the smokes entirely and i feel fantastic and breathing great!


----------



## BrynCP (1 Oct 2017)

I've just started to "run", 4th run today and did just over 5KM in 27m40s according to Strava. It's really a mixture of jogging with a few periods of walking thrown in to recompose on local streets and walkways.

Funny thing is I am doing better than when I was 16 and at school, the 1.5KM took me 15 minutes! I do weigh less now than then though and fitter due to the cycling (early 30s now).

Celebrating my "achievement" with a glass of Talisker.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Oct 2017)

Back,if not to square one then, to a square in single digits. Borls.


----------



## SWSteve (2 Oct 2017)

Waiting for my london conf/commiserations letter/email... also, fiancé has started running with a club :-)


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Oct 2017)

A friend has had his 6th knock back in a row for the London Marathon and yet he knows of other people running their 5th London Marathon in a row ???? Sounds like jobs for the boys for that event !


----------



## macky (3 Oct 2017)

Maybe his friends are getting in via the good for age. 
I got in via my first attempt and now I keep it going via good for age. Might as well while I can. Done 5 in last 10year because gfa last 2yr. Last one 2015, missed 2016 injured and entered 2017 but still injured so deferred for next year. Book came yesterday but I'm still struggling with same injury picked up in 2015. I am running but not comfortably. So maybe I'll do it for a charity and just shuffle around!!!


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Oct 2017)

He ain’t no slouch , just seems to get a knock back?? Personally I would tell them to stick it !


----------



## macky (4 Oct 2017)

He should do another marathon and gain gfa time. Then he can apply next year.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Oct 2017)

Pretty hilly where I'm working so real slow, hard lunch time runs.

Still not regular enough running, and need to make my club run a fixture of my diary.


----------



## SWSteve (4 Oct 2017)

Didn’t get London

Guess what lll have to race my bike instead


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Oct 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> My next 'big' race, is the _*Withins*_
> I say 'big', as barring Trunces, & ParkRuns, it'll only be my 3rd race this year
> 
> _Sunday 8th October
> ...



This is one of my favourite races, after the '_Trunce'_ & the (Bingley Harriers) _'Harriers v Cyclists'__, _ but this year I'm almost dreading it, as I'm feeling worse than ever
I ran, slowly, 4 miles (mixed XC/road) on Sunday afternoon, & was jiggered/over-heating all the way

Oh well, I can but drive up & run
Think to myself *I'm not here for a place, just for the race*


----------



## rich p (7 Oct 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Didn’t get London
> 
> Guess what lll have to race my bike instead


Try for Brighton, Steve. Similar time, flat and well-supported. I'll even buy you a pint afterwards!


----------



## DRHysted (7 Oct 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Didn’t get London
> 
> Guess what lll have to race my bike instead



Southamptons on the same day.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Oct 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> This is one of my favourite races, after the '_Trunce'_ & the (Bingley Harriers) _'Harriers v Cyclists'__, _ but this year I'm almost dreading it, as I'm feeling worse than ever
> I ran, slowly, 4 miles (mixed XC/road) on Sunday afternoon, & was jiggered/over-heating all the way
> 
> Oh well, I can but drive up & run
> Think to myself *I'm not here for a place, just for the race*


I'll admit I didn't enjoy this one

Even heading up, the cloud was low
This is the windfarm at Ovenden Moor (between Halifax & Haworth, as seen from Denholme)




Based at Haworth West End Cricket Club (one of the highest grounds in the UK, at 1000 ft above sea-level) 




Quite possibly the wettest race of my 8 there
Started right at the back, as I felt I deserved to be, so had to pass a few
I fell/found holes in the peat/deep patches more times in this race, than in all the (Woodentops) races I've done
One hole, even found me fall in it twice, as I didn't pull my foot out far enough, & sat down to my waist in wet water-logged peat

If the top half is this bad, you can imagine the crust on my legs...........................


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Oct 2017)

With reference to above

Provisionally _*256th/357 @ 1.10:32*_
Better than I expected on the time, given the falls, & how I felt
Plus, it's the furthest I've ran since their 'Stanbury Splash' back in January

A few photos, I'm just visible, at the start
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=OG9SWE5Uby1uMTQyM0ZNWEE2UzVFTTZwY0FiQUZn

*
Edit @ 20:38
*
More, & loaded as Public Access
https://www.facebook.com/linda.grun...10155677579038326.1073742633.673038325&type=3


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Oct 2017)

Anyone tried Parkclaw 725's yet?


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2017)

Think my shoulder has settled down enough to try running again. Experimentally trotted for 5 minutes out with the dog this ago and wasn't too uncomfortable. If I don't suffer any undue nasty pains within ghr next 48hrs I'll try a gentle 2 mile on Thursday.


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Oct 2017)

Take it easy getting back into it.

...Which is advice I didn't follow today.

First club run in months, went in at the old pace and blew up with a few km still to go. Sweeper gave me moral support to get me through it. What a wuss.

10.6km +97m


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Oct 2017)

More 'Withins' photos............ 


https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipOoj0vJy63-PqX18ptQY43VTQNPjwzi4P OIPiOtfEHn6DvkHYkB2V7iFdozSqnB_Q?key=TjE1NGVpZnZGVjB2MmZZNjJoQ3lUNk1Jc EVaT19R 



https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipORA4Rm2CJS0rUvkfm7YN3Wx9aaXAgxtr DtsyR3cZr0trv78Ed4leQPlURkM0e-iA?key=cEdKdUlMSjdseS10M3pHWlRfbE00QXFVS kxWUnNB

My provisional place/time of *256th/357 @ 1.10:32* is official


----------



## Drago (11 Oct 2017)

Aye, don't worry Tinny, I'll be very gentle. I find my lungs adapt right quick, but my legs take forever and I end up with all sorts of aches and muscle pulls if I over do the running after a break.

I've kinda missed it if i'm honest.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Oct 2017)

Well. 112th parkrun run. Two months since the 111th. Ankle seems no worse than it was before the run. Comedy heart rate stats for a pretty slow run but I managed neg splits. 31:41, or almost exactly 10 mins slower than my PB. Back on the horse, which is what I think matters.


----------



## Drago (16 Oct 2017)

Did about a mile on Saturday. Doesn't sound a lot bit not exercised since April. It perhaps wasn't clever as I was still showing the signs of a lingering lergie, but I got round without a pause, and my heart rate quickly recovered. Didn't half work uo a sweat though!

It did leave my shoulder aching, but was fine the next day. Going to do the same again tonight, and if no further I'll effects I'll gently start ramping up the miles.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Oct 2017)

Was my turn to parkrun on Saturday, SophRM and I alternate between volunteering and running. A not too shabby 27:28 around Whitley Bay. Apparently this put me 10th in my age range (30-34) so I can only assume there were no other guys my age running, because while that's quick for me, it's a pretty middling time!


----------



## Tin Pot (16 Oct 2017)

Knees still weak on Saturday during tennis - not confident about tomorrow's club run.


----------



## john59 (16 Oct 2017)

Fourth 'Parkrun' for me last weekend and I managed a personal best of 26:45.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Oct 2017)

_Nostell #169_

Pleased that no-one announced that it was my birthday, as a few knew, via the FaceBook notifications
(just a few on the start of the 2nd lap, but no sing)

Quite breezy, & a start from about halfway along the pack
Very steady first lap, trying to catch my 'marker'
Just made it, by the finish, with Lisa being about 25 places ahead, at the turning point, on lap 1

I really fancied tag '52', but miscounted the numbers ahead of me
*45th/210 @ 25:14*


----------



## AndyRM (21 Oct 2017)

SophRM was parkrunning today so I was volunteering, finishing tokens this week. Was mightily impressed by the wee guy who came 20th - he couldn't have been more than 12/13 I reckon. Chapeau wee man!

Rising Sun gets around 300 runners, so we get away with one token person, with a backup handing them off the string. I wonder how they cope at bigger runs? Anyone know?


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Oct 2017)

Struggling to keep to my routine lately, although as a pal of mine says, even a run around the block is better than nothing. A 5k and a 10k in this week (the latter today) with times well adrift of my PBs for both (I'd usually get in two 6-7k in the week, and 12 -14k at the weekend). 

I'm mulling whether to go for increasing distance (maybe working towards half marathon distance) or improve pace. I guess time available will be the deciding factor!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Oct 2017)

113th done. If only to get out of the house for an hour and away from a weekend of 18 hour work days.

Stopped for a bit on the second lap just to look at the lovely rainbow and feel the rain in my face.

Oh, and it was my first run the black shirt club as I was finally allowed to order mine months after hitting the milestone.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Oct 2017)

Got this race soon, the (Bingley Harriers) 'Harriers v Cyclists', on Saturday 18th November

Could be fun, for any of you around that area??
Run or ride (CX, MTB - no road bikes)

Watch, & decide


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Oct 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Got this race soon, the (Bingley Harriers) 'Harriers v Cyclists', on Saturday 18th November
> 
> Could be fun, for any of you around that area??
> Run or ride (CX, MTB - no road bikes)
> ...



Sounds fun, but surely there are a few collisions to worry about?


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2017)

Was going to run yesterday, but spent all Sunday night in Hossy with Mrs D, so was too knackered. Upping it to a mile and a half tonight, being very gentle how the mileage increases.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Oct 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Sounds fun, but surely there are a few collisions to worry about?



Surprisingly rare!
The runners can hear the riders on parts of it, particularly the concrete sleeper track, due to chain-slap




The worst parts are the start, the climb from the Dam, to the top of Shipley Glen, where you're wary of a wheel in the face (be you rider, or runner) from someone carrying a bike



I had to withdraw 2011, as I received a branch in the face, +/- a couple of seconds, & it'd have been okay
But... I wear contact lenses, so decided to head back, & carefully drive home

A subsequent Opticians visit revealed a scratched Cornea, & a weeks enforced no lens wearing

A few other details here; https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/harriers-v-cyclists.225638/


----------



## 3narf (1 Nov 2017)

1st run in Dallas



__ 3narf
__ 1 Nov 2017






I'm on another US trip (4 weeks in Dallas this time) and determined not to put weight on this time. I've done a week & a bit and so far I've run 23 1/2 miles. It's not easy; my legs feel heavy and non-cycling muscles (calves) are starting to complain!

For information, 2 enchiladas, refried beans, rice, nachos and fried jalapenos need longer than 4 hrs to go down...


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2017)

Still running every 2nd day. Anything more than 1.5ish miles punishes my shoulder, but I'll keep gently pushing.


----------



## Juhan (2 Nov 2017)

I was a runner, then a cyclist, then a triathlete, and now just a cyclist and a runner....I could not maintain the swimming


----------



## Drago (8 Nov 2017)

Did 2 miles tonight through the village at a fair clip. No achyness in the shoulder... Yet. Getting there. Would like to be uo to five or six by Christmas.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Nov 2017)

Y'days parkrun was #116 and my #91 at Horsham. My goal is 111 at home.

It was bluddy awful. Never seen our park so wet and muddy and I was in road shoes, and sliding all over the shop. Reason being, last time, about a month ago, I wore my mudclaws I ended up with two black big toenails. The weird thing is that inov8 say their size 11 is a Euro 45.5 whereas my New Balance shoes in size 11 are Euro 47. And the mudclaws just feel too tight but I've always assumed that was the narrow last of their "precision" fit. Tempted to try the new parkclaws in 47, unless I can pick up some cheap muds in 47 from somewhere....

...still a parkrun done is a parkrun run.


----------



## Drago (15 Nov 2017)

2.5 miles tonight. Upping it very slowly, aware that lungs adapt much quicker than middle aged leg muscles!


----------



## MrGrumpy (15 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> 2.5 miles tonight. Upping it very slowly, aware that lungs adapt much quicker than middle aged leg muscles!


 I hear you


----------



## Drago (17 Nov 2017)

Another 2.5 miles this morning. Despite being cold and very frosty, the sun put in an appearance and I ended uo blummen hot.

Will do another couple of weeks at this mileage before I risk upping it slightly.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Nov 2017)

managed to get mudclaws in 12 cheap. managed two 5km runs last week. stinking cold over weekend.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Dec 2017)

First run since my scales screamed Fatboy! at me. Need to find the discipline and motivation to get back into thw habit.

Stunning views on this morning's parkrun; Richmond Olympic, Richmond BC (Vancouver, Canada)

FECK it was cold. Fraction under 30 mins.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Dec 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 388270
> First run since my scales screamed Fatboy! at me. Need to find the discipline and motivation to get back into thw habit.
> 
> Stunning views on this morning's parkrun; Richmond Olympic, Richmond BC (Vancouver, Canada)
> ...


Does little dance. 1st in Age Group!!!! 

(Ok, the field was 38!)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Dec 2017)

parkrun #120 done, chuff it were chilly.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Dec 2017)

I didn't go to any this morning. but my 'home' event (Nostell Priory) was cancelled, due to ice (& the remaining, frozen, snow)


----------



## Milzy (30 Dec 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I didn't go to any this morning. but my 'home' event (Nostell Priory) was cancelled, due to ice (& the remaining, frozen, snow)


Quite a few still turned up and ran the course.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Dec 2017)

Milzy said:


> Quite a few still turned up and ran the course.


Fair does

I understand 'Aunty Pat' was on gate-duty to inform those who turned up
She could have just shouted from home...............


----------



## Milzy (30 Dec 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Fair does
> 
> I understand 'Aunty Pat' was on gate-duty to inform those who turned up
> She could have just shouted from home...............


Same at Ponte. It was deadly in places. Experienced hardcore runners can manage but it was too much for joe bloggs public. Love aunty pat, does so much for the community.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Dec 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I didn't go to any this morning. but my 'home' event (Nostell Priory) was cancelled, due to ice (& the remaining, frozen, snow)


They don't cancel in Sweden/Denmark for snow+ice. Nor, I'm told, in Vancouver. Different attitudes to risk and self-reliance I guess.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Dec 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> They don't cancel in Sweden/Denmark for snow+ice. Nor, I'm told, in Vancouver. Different attitudes to risk and self-reliance I guess.



Indeed

At one organisers fell-races that I attend, when I can, the pre-race lecture is

_*"If you get run over crossing the road, it's your own fault"*
_
Granted, traffic is stopped on the out, on the_ 'Splash_', as there's a 200 yard stretch from leaving the quarry site, to the footpaths/bridleways that make up the course
Pictures; 3, 4, & 5
https://get.google.com/albumarchive...ebylY1p4HbtkOm-TF06ZhuVQI504X1G49H?source=pwa


We cross the road too, on other races, but are only on it for 20 yards or so


----------



## Milzy (30 Dec 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Indeed
> 
> At one organisers fell-races that I attend, when I can, the pre-race lecture is
> 
> ...


I’m doing amblers revenge type thing tomorrow.


----------



## The Rover (30 Dec 2017)

Been suffering a bit health wise and the advice has been to stick to the turbo so runnings been off the agenda but I felt good enough tonight to try a few miles. Only 3 but it’s certainly lifted the spirits a bit!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jan 2018)

The 'Auld Lang Syne' was featured in the _*Yorkshire Post *_this morning
Eileen & Daves last race as organisers
(both OBE's 'for services to fell-running'!!)








Milzy said:


> I’m doing amblers revenge type thing tomorrow.


I thought about it, as Andy Plummers events (Trunce) are great
I decided I wasn't fit enough though

*Edit @ 10:58*
https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/news/brownlee-brother-back-for-special-last-race-1-8934362


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Jan 2018)

10:00 am NYD special at parkrun today. I thought "Why not?"


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Jan 2018)

Back to parkrun in the UK this morning. My local, Horsham, cancelled in advance on Sunday due to the damage done to the park last Saturday, so I went to Cranleigh in Surrey. On a good day Cranleigh is one of the slowest parkruns in the country on account of the bluddy great hill you have to climb once each lap. Today it was as muddy as a very muddy thing made entirely of mud. Sticky mud, wet mud, deep mud, mud with inches of standing water on top of it. I was quite glad to get round in one piece. 10k for the year now 

Innov8 mudclaws are amazing trail shoes finding grip where no grip has any right to be.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Jan 2018)

*sad face* my 3/4 2XU compression tights gave up the ghost on removing them
*happy face* the 2XU outlet has my size for 35 quid!


----------



## Beebo (6 Jan 2018)

First parkrun of the year 27.17mins. There were 480 runners so it was a bit congested for the first lap
I am at least 2 mins slower than last summer, so something to aim for. And it was muddy too.


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Jan 2018)

No running nor cycling this past 3 weeks , funeral stuff , Christmas and a bleedin cold I can’t shift , not risking this going to my chest !


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Jan 2018)

MrGrumpy said:


> No running nor cycling this past 3 weeks , funeral stuff , Christmas and a bleedin cold I can’t shift , not risking this going to my chest !


unlike


----------



## flatflr (7 Jan 2018)

First half marathon distance run of the year for me, mostly off road (only about 1 mile on). Was a bit chilly out today.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jan 2018)

I had meant to do the Stanbury Splash on Sunday,* but*, an amalgamation of a recent chest infection (still hacking up phlegm, the colour of the CGR! ), and a general unfitness on foot means I won't be going
It was my first fell-race, back in 2010 (I'd run the Trunces before it, but this was a foray into the Pennine hills)
I've run it 5 times

There's new organisers now!!! (Eileen & Dave 'retired' after the _Auld Lang Syne)_
http://www.wharfedaleharriers.co.uk/events/stanbury-splash/


Sigh!!, here's what I'll miss............ https://get.google.com/albumarchive...ebylY1p4HbtkOm-TF06ZhuVQI504X1G49H?source=pwa


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Jan 2018)

They've (temporarily) moved my local parkrun to an alternative venue seven miles away.

If I've got to go that far I think I'll do real tourism.


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Jan 2018)

8 miles ran this week and hoping to squeeze a further 4 in tonight !


----------



## Beebo (13 Jan 2018)

501 registered finishers at my parkrun today. Never seen it so busy. 
26.30 so an improvement on last week.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Jan 2018)

My local parkrun, 500m from my front door, has now relocated for the rest of the winter. (I'll wager the council will find a way to persuade this to be permanent.)
The relocation is six miles away by car, five by bike on a pisspoor route. There was a time I'd have run there and back, but not right now. My mind set at present is, if I've got to use tlh's car to get to parkrun I might as well do some tourism. Plus I suspected today would be chaos as there is very limited parking at the new venue.

So I went back to Cranleigh, with an "attack the big hill both laps" plan, and, it being a tadge drier, and with a successful execution of my plan, heck I even warmed up, I took nearly two minutes off my time from last week. 31:23. I like Cranleigh because not one yard is on tarmac or surfaced paths. Mudtacular.

(Then I turned my ankle walking back to the car - eejit)


----------



## furball (13 Jan 2018)

I had a spell of working in Wales at a summer camp for kids back in the 70s when I was into running. I entered a 10mile run but it was on a Sunday and there weren't any buses I didn't have any transport so I walked the six miles to the start. I was hoping the run would be a nice route through beautiful countryside, and it was. Unfortunately it went five miles back in the direction I'd walked and then turned round and went the five miles back to where the run started. I had to then walk the six miles back to the camp.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jan 2018)

All three local (to me) ParkRuns cancelled this morning, due to ice
Doesn't seem that bad here

Nostell Priory
Pontefract RaceCourse
Thornes Park (Wakefield)

Rothwell is on hold, due to (very wet/soggy) ground conditions

(but. Nostell, & Pontefract, both are near lakes in parts, so the colder air may play a part)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Jan 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> All three local (to me) ParkRuns cancelled this morning, due to ice
> Doesn't seem that bad here
> 
> Nostell Priory
> ...


If they cancelled for ice in Scandi..... elf'n'safeteegawnmaaaaad


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Jan 2018)

cranleigh parkrun is evil.


----------



## Drago (20 Jan 2018)

Getting back into it nicely now. I've the wrong build to be fast like some of you fellers, but I'm a solid plodder. Doing 3 or 4 miles every other day, and 9 once a week.

And I've entered the Milton Keynes Dog Jog in September!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jan 2018)

GrumpyGregry said:


> If they cancelled for ice in Scandi..... elf'n'safeteegawnmaaaaad


I think I've only done one fell-race when the course has been altered, due to sheet-ice on the route
It would have been the '_Stanbury Splash_', not sure what year
Ponden Clough was buried in ice/snow (where photographer is stood)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1088761
Not 2011, though!




We were sent down_ 'The Stairs_' instead, which is known to have been on packhorse route
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1083459


That said, the_ 2010 Ilkley Moor Fell-Race_ was almost cancelled, as travelling to Ilkley was deemed to be the problem, by the organisers
5"- 6" of snow on the Moor was fun!!!

Hi-viz hat, & yellow long-sleeves


----------



## Drago (20 Jan 2018)

Youre brave Richard. With an arm full of Ti and a recently operated upon shoulder I - grudgingly - didn't run when there was snow around. One slip and I'd have been very much in the guano.


----------



## Beebo (20 Jan 2018)

GrumpyGregry said:


> cranleigh parkrun is evil.


https://jegmar.com/stats-hq/fastest-races/parkrun/

This was posted on the RunChat website.
All parkrun courses listed in elevation order. And a profile diagram.


----------



## Beebo (20 Jan 2018)

My parkrun was very wet and muddy. There was a lot of slipping and sliding about which made fast times tricky.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (20 Jan 2018)

I’m really not a runner, and did about 50km over th last 2 years. 

However I signed up to run every day in jan for Mind charity. And another charity challenge of 100km in Jan. this is 4 Years worth of running in just 1 month. 

I Just got back from my 20th run of the month and my total is now at 70km. And my weight is down by 2.5kg in Jan. 

Does this make me a runner yet?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Jan 2018)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> Does this make me a runner yet?


Does you subsist on grilled skinless chicken breast and mineral water?

I'd say you are a runner at the moment but what future holds, in terms of that appellation, remains to be seen....


----------



## DRHysted (21 Jan 2018)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> I’m really not a runner, and did about 50km over th last 2 years.
> 
> However I signed up to run every day in jan for Mind charity. And another charity challenge of 100km in Jan. this is 4 Years worth of running in just 1 month.
> 
> ...



As far as I’m concerned if you go out your house and run for a while, you’re a runner.


----------



## flatflr (21 Jan 2018)

14 cold, wet and muddy miles along the tow path for me. 2nd half marathon distance of the year


----------



## Drago (21 Jan 2018)

No run today. Rather icy, don't want to risk a fall. I'll slip in an extra run in the week so I meet my average for the period.


----------



## Stephenite (21 Jan 2018)

GrumpyGregry said:


> If they cancelled for ice in Scandi..... elf'n'safeteegawnmaaaaad


Oslo's parkrun was cancelled the 30th december, and again the following week due to long stretches of ice. 






Probably, better to be safe rather than sorry as all sorts (I really mean many foreigners) turn up for Parkrun. Recently, we've had a good deal of snow so the council have built a cross-country skiing track around the park. And as local traditions dictate that cross-country skiing trumps all other activities you don't send 40-60 people running along and across a prepped track. So there's been no Oslo parkrun since before the New Year.

Edited to add:
Ba*d


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jan 2018)

The start of the Ladies race, at the http://pecoxc.co.uk/index.html
It was race 4, at Middleton Park

I've raced there in the past, in this series, & the course passed old Bell Pits, & the remains of colliery 'wagonways' in the woods

Hope picture can be seen?

317 finishers.............


----------



## DanZac (25 Jan 2018)

Farnborough 1/2 marathon Sunday post a black tie dinner event on the Saturday night, certainly not my greatest idea ever, not helped by being bitterly cold with wet snow turning to rain as the morning progressed. 
It's a nice little event though and all things considered I'm happy with a 1:34. Bring on the lighter evenings and warmer weather, it gets easier from here on.


----------



## Drago (25 Jan 2018)

Slight left ankle tweak this morning, so my scheduled 9 mile will become a 3 miler instead.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jan 2018)

Bit down on mileage thus far this week but, at this point, saveable. Should have run 10+km by this morning but have only actually run three km. But the goal for the week is only 23km so by Sunday it should be a matter of only doing around five or so. Earning a living keeps getting in the way of my hobbies.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jan 2018)

DanZac said:


> Farnborough 1/2 marathon Sunday post a black tie dinner event on the Saturday night, certainly not my greatest idea ever, not helped by being bitterly cold with wet snow turning to rain as the morning progressed.
> It's a nice little event though and all things considered I'm happy with a 1:34. Bring on the lighter evenings and warmer weather, it gets easier from here on.


Comes round here, telling stories, _complaining_ about 1:34 for a half!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Jan 2018)

Bluddy weird week running. Or rather not running. Pulled two all-nighters at work last week, so that was my mid-week running schedule shot to pieces. Will simply have to start running in the mornings on Tues and Thurs so at least it will be done and not risked by evening wrecking work-related nobbery. Saturday I was ready to rock'n'roll over to Cranleigh for parkrun but it appears I hit mute on the alarm and rolled over and went back into a deep sleep. Now Horsham has relocated to six miles away by the time I awoke again at 08:45 it was too late to get there. Sat was tlh's birthday and it was obvious any asks for an hour to go running later in the day would fall on deaf ears as she had an open-house sort of a thing going on and I needed to "do the drinks" all day.

So Sunday I got a pass and decided to do a "proper" (all things are relative) lsr (Long Slow Run). Only 10k, well 11k by the time I got back, nearly all traffic-free and more or less constantly rolling uphill for 5km before turning around and retracing my steps. Being "off-road" on what I would call semi-surfaced paths for much of it there was lots of very shallow mud and quite a few deep puddles which, on principle, I always run straight through. Looking on strava I haven't run 10km since May last year.

So, it was (relatively) long, and it was slow. Deliberately, consciously slow at avg 7:00 per km with a careful eye on the HRM. A deliberate exercise in mindful running. And that meant two or three things....

Taking in the surroundings as I ran along in a way I rarely do; the views, the birdsong, the cold of the puddles, the squelch of the mud. Listening, deliberately, to my body whilst running. Enjoying it as I wasn't flogging myself. Finishing and feeling like I could run some more. I'd rather forgotten in the blur of injury, illness, fatness and lack of fitness that was last year, that running can be an enjoyable thing to do, if you take it easy enough.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Feb 2018)

First ParkRun this year, today!
(_Nostell Priory #181_)
Even worse than that, its also my first run too

I've had a look, & it's actually my first 'P-R' since late October!!
Not a fast one, even though the conditions were perfect for me (wet/cold/no wind)
_73/182 @ 27:09
_
Just happy to get round without stopping


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Feb 2018)

Cranleigh parkrun continues to lure me. 125th parkrun today. 3 degrees and constant rain. Lots of standing water, the ever present mud, I saw three folk lose shoes. Managed my third fastest time ever there today - still minutes slower than my PB on that course from 2014. (EDIT: It was 2015 and I'm 45 secs a km slower)

Garmin went nuts and showed an HR of 180bpm at one point. In my dreams. I've now lost a stone since mid-November. And this week is on track to be my first 20-mile week in 10 months.


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2018)

I'm off out for a 3 miler. Just waiting for darkness as I'm taking the dog, and were less likely to encounter other dogs after dark so there's less stopping and butt sniffing. And the dog stops less too.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Feb 2018)

I was asked today a) why don't I swerve around the mud and the puddles and the muddy puddles and b) how come I run flat out down the "big hill". My explanation was that I run at Cranleigh to justify owning MudClaws and I own MudClaws to justify running at Cranleigh (100% on grass, not one metre of hardpack, tarmac or other man-made surface)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Feb 2018)

Mud-Claws are wonderful shoes, but rebel at tarmac/concrete paths

You need a fell-race!!


----------



## Beebo (10 Feb 2018)

Managed to slip a couple of seconds below 26mins on my park run. Not been sub 26mins in 4 months. It was cold and a bit muddy too. 
Below 25mins is my summer target.


----------



## Beebo (17 Feb 2018)

Lovely spring sunshine this morning. Seasons best parkrun today. 25.29 mins.


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Feb 2018)

Finally did a run in the alpine snow yesterday. Only 5km. +134m. But it felt good.

I can recommend Salomon Speedcross 4.


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2018)

I'm recovering from the bum rabies I've been suffering, but still feeling a bit washed out. I may do a short 3 miler tomorrow, but more likely will wait until Monday.


----------



## SteveF (27 Feb 2018)

Well, it was bright and sunny when I left the house, the blizzard thing came down 5k into my 10k run... Rather enjoyable in an odd sort of way


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Mar 2018)

Christo e deus. it’s cold out there!

But running never ceases to amaze me at how hot I get. Sweating like a non-politically-correct thing here.


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Mar 2018)

Was lucky to get one run a week lately and now that we are under 8 inches of snow I’m going nowhere !


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Mar 2018)

I ran to work, on Wednesday & Thursday
Slowly, but I did!!
Shorts (so tights didn't get wet/sap any muscular heat) & fell-shoes (Inov-8 X-Talon 212)


It seems that Pontefract ParkRun is, _up to pres_s, going ahead tomorrow
Using the winter course though, & fell/trail shoes are considered almost obligatory


----------



## Beebo (3 Mar 2018)

All parkruns near me were cancelled. I’m impressed they went ahead with that one given the depth of snow.


----------



## Beebo (4 Mar 2018)

I went for an easy 5k this afternoon.. The world and his wife seem to have the same idea, as i passed so many other joggers. I guess everyone has been going stir crazy for the last week.


----------



## Spartak (7 Mar 2018)

First run today in over 3 years !

Just over 3k, round my local park.


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Mar 2018)

First parkrun in ages.

Set off 8:30 warming up with a 3k run at 5:30/km got there with ten minutes to stand about.

I haven’t run short distance for long time, knowing my PB was 24:46 at a sprint triathlon I bought I’d try to keep the 25 min pacer in view but as soon as we were off the congestion meant the 28 min marker had run past me in the first couple of minutes!

1st km in *5:10*, I had to burst speed around a few folk, weaving between people. 2nd km in *4:59*, I had the marker in sight now and the mob had thinned out a bit but was feeling the pace a bit. 3rd km in *4:42* a few people started to drop off but I wondered if I could
Keep it going 4th km in *5:11* I passed a few people walking and really wanted to join them. One walker flew past me a couple of times before I realised he was doing a walk/run strategy. The 25min marker was way ahead now, and a few people started creeping past me so I was bracing myself for a slightly embarrassing finish, but all of a sudden I noticed the marker slow up, then slow up again, now within reach about 500m to go I ended up crossing the line just after him. 5th km in *4:54. *So by my maths I beat 25min by 2 seconds, but according to Strava I set a new PB with 24:36! 

Ran home 3km in 6:30/km. Ate huge pub breakfast


----------



## Beebo (17 Mar 2018)

Parkrun in a blizzard. 
Strangely fun once my feet warmed up.


----------



## MrGrumpy (17 Mar 2018)

Was up early this morning and 7.2 miles along the coast and back , with a nice blizzard along the way ! Blinking freezing


----------



## MrGrumpy (23 Mar 2018)

5k last night , and into the gym this morning. Plan to do an early 10k tomorrow morning.


----------



## Beebo (24 Mar 2018)

A first for me. 
Someone had a gel half way through my 5k parkrun. 
I don’t even have breakfast before the start. Just a pint of water does me.


----------



## Drago (24 Mar 2018)

I'm having 2 days off after breaking the 6 minute barrier yesterday.


----------



## The Rover (25 Mar 2018)

I’ve neglected the running of late preferring the turbo and some swimming but the big bright thing in the sky and two eager German shepherds persuaded me to go for a run/jog/walk!

Managed 4.6 miles but slow at 10 min miles. Very enjoyable though.


----------



## Drago (28 Mar 2018)

Think I may habe over done things.

I'm a casual runner for fitness, and the odd fun run. Recently I've upped from 3.5 miles every other day, and a nine miler once a week to running 6 days a week, 3.5/9 on alternating days. I've also been hammering the final mile on the 3.5 in my efforts to break the five minute mile.

Anyway, I struggled like you wouldn't believe my the 3.5 miler today. My legs just never seemed to warm up, and by half way round they were stiff and uncomunicative. I finished at a slow jog, and now my calves ache like I've been stabbed, and my knees ache too, albeit not as badly.

Getting old, over training too much too soon, or getting something fundamentally wrong?


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Mar 2018)

That not casual running in my book ! Not much rest in that summary. Are you feeding yourself enough ? I cycle most days have started some light weight training. Still running twice a week but boy I can feel it, especially when I’ve not eaten enough !


----------



## Drago (28 Mar 2018)

Keeping carb'd up, some veggies, a little fat bit not much, lots of eggs and yummy lean chicken. I think I have have just turned up the taps a bit too quickly.


----------



## The Rover (5 Apr 2018)

Three more runs in the bag since my last update, along with some cycling and swimming which has cheered me up no end. Went out this afternoon with the hounds on what seemed the best weather we’ve had this year.
4 miles completed at a steady ish pace.

Best bit was reviewing Strava and seeing that I hold a CR ( crown ) from jan 2016 that i hadn’t noticed! Only 35 runners have been on that section but it’s still mine....... by 2 seconds!


----------



## Spartak (9 Apr 2018)

Another steady run this morning, only 3 kms but after my aborted attempt last year at running ( knee injury - too much too soon ! ), I'm taking it gently this time round.

My pace has improved and my body actually felt used to it today. 

My aim is to run 5k in 30 mins !

A little way to go yet, this morning was 3k in 20 mins !


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Think I may habe over done things.
> 
> I'm a casual runner for fitness, and the odd fun run. Recently I've upped from 3.5 miles every other day, and a nine miler once a week to running 6 days a week, 3.5/9 on alternating days. I've also been hammering the final mile on the 3.5 in my efforts to break the five minute mile.
> 
> ...



Looks like classic too much too soon. The secret to training is patience and consistency.

Going from what call it 10 miles to 30 miles per week should take something like 16 weeks gradually increasing a mile or two per week. The human body responds well to small consistent change, not so well to sudden catastrophe.


----------



## Drago (9 Apr 2018)

Got a blister on my heel from new shoes. Will walk today, and hopefully will be sufficiently healed tomoz to run unaffected.


----------



## stephec (11 Apr 2018)

A week before the Manchester marathon I got a call asking me if I'd do one of the relay legs with a mate as his original partner had to drop out injured.

There was an 11.2, and a 15 mile leg, so not having done more than 10k for the past month I opted for the 11.2.

The crowds on the course were brilliant, it was that busy in places that I felt like I was in the Olympics, plus loads of club mates were dotted around the course. The best thing was that the changeover point was at a sports club, so I was able to watch the others go past with a pint of Guinness in my hand.

A nice prance round in 1:44:45.


----------



## MrGrumpy (17 Apr 2018)

8 miles last night, most I have ever ran, felt good, no pains ( stretching helped at the end ) . On a side note, looking for some wireless headphones for running , nothing expensive as its for running, just sweat proof


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2018)

3.3 miles this morning, feeling good. Weather warming up from tomorrow so I'll do an 8.5 miler tomorrow morning while it's still cool.


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Apr 2018)

MrGrumpy said:


> 8 miles last night, most I have ever ran, felt good, no pains ( stretching helped at the end ) . On a side note, looking for some wireless headphones for running , nothing expensive as its for running, just sweat proof


Good on you!

I use soundpeats. Cheapish. Internet recommended.


----------



## MrGrumpy (20 Apr 2018)

Well managed to eek out 8.5miles Tonight , which brings me to 20 miles for the week. Feeling it now :-)


----------



## MrGrumpy (23 Apr 2018)

Make that nearly 24 miles for the week, squeezed in another run last night, only as this week coming maybe some what lacking in run opportunities .


----------



## Legs (23 Apr 2018)

Partly inspired by the VLM on the tellybox, and partly to escape the House Of Sickness (my older boy and my wife have chickenpox), I went out for a 5 mile jaunt yesterday afternoon with my 1-year-old in his pushchair (it's not a running pushchair, which makes it Bloody Hard Work).

I've had a niggly right knee which has kept me from running for the last few months, but it felt fine yesterday and I'm closing in on my goal of cracking out a sub-40 run on this circuit.

Perhaps if summer makes a reappearance I might start going out in the evenings after putting the boys to bed...


----------



## Znook (23 Apr 2018)

Yesterday morning was one of those days when it was raining before heading out and you know what that's like, makes you feel like not bothering.

After waiting half an hour I decided to head out, well you can't get wetter than wet lol. It eventually cleared around the three-quarter point to leave a nice morning. My intention was to beat 60 minutes on my regular 7 mile circuit around the lanes, but ended up missing it by 2s 

I did pass a few runners early doors heading in the other direction, and quite a few group bike riders too so I wasn't the only one out braving the rain.


----------



## MrGrumpy (23 Apr 2018)

You guys must run at a fair pace, I need to up mine


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Apr 2018)

My first ParkRun (_Nostell #192_) since 3rd February this morning
I wasn't looking forward to it, and started right at the beck
Granted, that's mainly because I was talking to Terry, our best finisher at that London race that took place last weekend........................he was _127th @ 2.38:52_
He usually starts at the very back at most of his races (he had hoped to run a better time, in Londinium, but the weather got to him a bit....................)

At the moment, a self-timed; _27:57_
Appalling, but given my present fitness/fatness, I guess it's acceptable?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Apr 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> My first ParkRun (_Nostell #192_) since 3rd February this morning
> I wasn't looking forward to it, and started right at the back
> At the moment, a self-timed; _27:57_
> Appalling, but given my present fitness/fatness, I guess it's acceptable?



_113th/278 @ 27:57_


----------



## Znook (28 Apr 2018)

61/141 @ 29:30, first time at Hyndburn parkrun. Started, like I nearly always do at a new event, at the back of the crowd and worked my way forward. Narrow paths put paid to any early overtaking so just went with the flow. After the run, at 10:30ish, a group of locals had planned to do another 'parkrun' adding on the 0.6 miles for Matt who recently died just short of the line at the London Marathon. As one of my regular parkrunners at my home event had just passed following a cycle accident last weekend, decided to join them for a slow run in quiet contemplation of both. Sure made for a special morning.


----------



## Drago (28 Apr 2018)

Enforced 2 day lay off. Aching/mildly painful calves again. I dont k ow why this afflicts me, but when it strikes I always back off for a short spell.


----------



## Beebo (28 Apr 2018)

26 minutes dead for my parkrun. 
Still a minute off my goal of sub 25.


----------



## Znook (28 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Enforced 2 day lay off. Aching/mildly painful calves again. I dont k ow why this afflicts me, but when it strikes I always back off for a short spell.


Ouch, get better soon!


----------



## Spartak (30 Apr 2018)

Just been out to do 4 laps of my 750 metre route round local park.

Took it steady but felt good today and as I've said before I'm taking this steady don't want to go too far too fast.


----------



## Drago (30 Apr 2018)

3.5 miler this morning. Calves all good.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Apr 2018)

Ran to work this morning
Via NewLands Woods & the bank of the River Calder, well..... partway, until 'Stanley Ferry', then onto the pavements


----------



## Znook (5 May 2018)

Blackpool parkrun for the first time this morning, started from somewhere near the middle of the pack but then got stuck in the masses in a couple of pinch points on the course. When it finally cleared speeded up to finish 81st out of 245. Nice course (bar for those narrow bits - if you're wanting a PB here best position yourself right at the very front), and an awesome volunteer team. Highly recommended if you're ever up Blackpool way.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 May 2018)

A very warm Pontefract this morning
_Event #361_
7th Anniversary event!! (first event was 7th May 2011, & I ran that in_ 21:20._.. 5th/42)
Started well back again, seemingly no (running) confidence nowadays

Passed a few
*153/429 @ 27:05
*
That's not a bad turn out really, as there were 238 at the closest other event at Nostell Priory (less than 5 miles away!, & my 'home event')

My 'PB' here, would have netted me *35th* on the day, if I'd equalled it


----------



## Beebo (5 May 2018)

We had a record turnout of 525 runners today. It is busy at the start but after 2 minutes the field is quite well strung out so no major problems unless a slow runner somehow gets to the front at the start and causes a bottle neck. 
Most people are self aware enough to know where abouts they will finish so line up in rough order from fastest to slowest.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 May 2018)

From December 2016



Richard A Thackeray said:


> Kirsty, a friend of mine (& former club-mate, before she changed Clubs)
> 
> http://blog.parkrun.com/uk/2016/12/08/the-day-my-legs-went-to-sleep/





Richard A Thackeray said:


> Kirsty, & myself, at one of the 2015 rounds of the _Trunce s_eries, pre 'incident'
> View attachment 153861
> View attachment 153862




Now she's back (& has been for a while)
I saw her at Pontefract ParkRun last Saturday, & got a hug that almost squeezed the breath out of me

Have a read
http://blog.parkrun.com/uk/2018/05/08/waking-up-my-legs/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 May 2018)

*Pontefract #362
*
I was going to give it a miss, after last weeks dismal performance, but 'onwards & upwards'
Besides, I'd offered via social media' a pair of roof-bars & (2) bike carriers, free to anyone who wanted them
One of the ParkRunners (from my own Club) responded, so I had to go, to hand them over

Started near the back again, as I was making friends with a Border Collie

I had a runner in front, as a marker, that I wanted to catch; one of the _Wakefield Triathlon Club_ girls, even though she was probably 100 places ahead after the start

I was rather happy with a (self-timed, at moment)* 25:46* (after last weeks; 153/429 @ 27:05)

The 'WTC' girl?, passed her @ 2 miles

I took a camera too

Pre-start










The 'out' lap of the boating/fishing lake (anti-clockwise)




*
EDIT @ 11:05
*
Results are up already!
*92/367 @ 25:46
*


----------



## robing (12 May 2018)

Yep. Got in to running to keep up my fitness especially during winter. I find it complements the cycling really well. Joined a great running club and have done 2 marathons now!


----------



## Drago (12 May 2018)

Weekend break from running. Giving my knees and calves a rest.


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 May 2018)

Not done a single run for a fortnight :-( However been grafting hard in my leisure time. 36sqm of decking built and a tonne of chips moved and laid. That’s a work out !


----------



## robing (13 May 2018)

Hadn't run for over 3 weeks then did a much harder run than planned on Friday. Still feeling it today!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 May 2018)

I actually went to the Club this evening!!
Probably the first time since (at least) November

Lots of faces I didn't know, & some others that were equally surprised to see me
There were maybe 25 in entirety

A trio went off for 7 - 8miles, I almost joined them, as I'd have been very happy with that less than 2 years ago
I stuck with the 3 - 4 mile group, the biggest, as a lot are running Askern 10K tomorrow evening

It was a mixture of road/farm-track & public footpath
After the regroup, at the Lee Lane/Long Lane junction, I stated I was just carrying on, to see how I went
As far as I know, some came back the same route, but I saw no-one by the time I got back & into the car


https://gb.mapometer.com/running/route_4739557.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 May 2018)

Frustrated, lost, confused, or just plain old "It's my right to drive here"????

I wonder what would have happened, if she'd tried it in Windsor, at the weekend............

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-44193827


I might go to the *Trunce t*onight, as I'm day-off (if not fit)
It's already race 4 (or 9)
£1.50, for the best race around here!!!

http://www.trunce.org/the-race-route/

I've been running it since 2009, & like ParkRun, it's _a number for life_
Number* '1' *still turns up at some races

3rd race results, for this year, show numbers in the '6,100' range!!

A brief 'overview'
(with *very *low water levels)


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe_aAhJ7mNs


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 May 2018)

Not ran for three weeks now  Will try and make plans to go out tonight !


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 May 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I might go to the *Trunce t*onight, as I'm day-off (if not fit)
> It's already race 4 (or 9)
> £1.50, for the best race around here!!!
> http://www.trunce.org/the-race-route/
> ...



Crikey, it's the first time I've looked at the 2018 results
There's some huge fields, for a weekday evening event (price attracts Yorkshire folk)
Senior finishers (16+ males & females)

Race 1 = 400
Race 2 = 450
Race 3 = 401

I also checked my first event (6th/2009), & there were 226 finishers back then!!


----------



## Drago (21 May 2018)

Going to try and best my time for the mile tomorrow.


----------



## Beebo (21 May 2018)

Drago said:


> Going to try and best my time for the mile tomorrow.


Sub 4 minutes?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 May 2018)

A grim_* 'Trunce'*_ 4
The first 3/4 mile was surrounded by rape-seed fields, the track was bone-dry, so all the dust was kicked up

Not a great race!
The breathing was 'all to pot' for a start, as it has been a lot this year (Pollen affecting me more than usual)
Felt like I was on half of one Lung

Oh well!, I got round
Slowest time ever though!
*194th/371 @ 44:33*
PB had been & gone, before I'd even got to the 3rd 'Don crossing'

Bar one..........
When I escorted my friend Kirsty round, for her inaugural _*Trunce*_
(pre 'Lymmes')




Richard A Thackeray said:


> From December 2016
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drago (22 May 2018)

Beebo said:


> Sub 4 minutes?



The only way I'll ever do sub 4 is sat atop a Pratt and Whitney. My ultimate goal is sub 5.


----------



## Beebo (22 May 2018)

Drago said:


> The only way I'll ever do sub 4 is sat atop a Pratt and Whitney. My ultimate goal is sub 5.


How did you get on?
Sub 5 mins is very special. That is pro marathon pace. 
Sub 6 would be going some for a man of you age and body type.
Sub 8 mins is still a quick time.


----------



## Drago (22 May 2018)

5:51. 4 seconds slower than my (recent) fastest.


----------



## Tin Pot (22 May 2018)

Sub six would be an optimistic goal for me.

20 min run to the pool again this morning , finally got a solid 1900m in in 100m intervals at 1:48.

Lunchtime I did 16 x 30s interval sprints today. 16! What on Earth are TrainerRoad thinking?

Was pretty much dead after that. Feel fecked now.


----------



## Beebo (24 May 2018)

Drago said:


> 5:51. 4 seconds slower than my (recent) fastest.


I just had a go of the mile challenge. 
My time was 7.21 measured with my Garmin. I’ll aim for 6.30. 
Your time is extraordinary. You would be winning my local parkrun with that pace.


----------



## DanZac (25 May 2018)

Beebo said:


> You would be winning my local parkrun with that pace.


Only if he can keep it up for more than one mile!


----------



## Drago (25 May 2018)

Think I might have overdone it this week. Thighs aching as if I've been slapped by a large German lass in lederhosen. Very gentle 3 miler tonight, then weekend off.


----------



## stephec (25 May 2018)

Drago said:


> The only way I'll ever do sub 4 is sat atop a Pratt and Whitney. My ultimate goal is sub 5.


That'd be very impressive.

There's a guy in his twenties in my club who does a 10k in about 35 minutes, and his mile is around about 5:05.


----------



## Milzy (26 May 2018)

Dispite been a member of a great running club, the more I cycle the more I feel that running is for knobbers. I guess they don’t know what they’re missing. Knobbers.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 May 2018)

Milzy said:


> Dispite been a member of a great running club, the more I cycle the more I feel that running is for knobbers. I guess they don’t know what they’re missing. Knobbers.


Yes I do
At present it hurts to run, it's a damned masochistic invention!


----------



## Milzy (26 May 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Yes I do
> At present it hurts to run, it's a damned masochistic invention!


I totally agree. Used to love racing all over the country. Now I just want to ride. The cycling community are far more interesting people.


----------



## Drago (26 May 2018)

I force myself to run for the fitness benefits. It's made me a better cyclist for sure, helped me regain a decent level of fitness after being forced not to exercise during most of 2017.


----------



## Milzy (26 May 2018)

Drago said:


> I force myself to run for the fitness benefits. It's made me a better cyclist for sure, helped me regain a decent level of fitness after being forced not to exercise during most of 2017.


I think I’ll run as a form of cross training and do some through the winter. Just can’t be bothered chasing PB’s anymore.


----------



## Drago (26 May 2018)

Aye, aside from my 5MM goal I'm not into running stats of any kind. I'm entered in the Dog Jog in September, and I'm fully expecting to come last...unless I feed Lemmy some speed before the event.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 May 2018)

*Nostell Priory #196* this morning

Started near back again, so practically walking for first 10 seconds or so
Made up a few places, by targeting someone ahead, getting to them, then targeting someone else

Poor showing, but (self timed, so far)_ 52nd?? @ 26:48
_




Richard A Thackeray said:


> A grim* 'Trunce'* 4



I even had to cool down at 'Don crossings' 2 & 3 (this was '3')





_
_​


----------



## DRHysted (26 May 2018)

Milzy said:


> Dispite been a member of a great running club, the more I cycle the more I feel that running is for knobbers. I guess they don’t know what they’re missing. Knobbers.



Nope every time I pick up an injury and have to stop running for a while, I distinctly remember what I’m missing.


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 May 2018)

After 4 weeks with zero runs , managed a 7 miler Monday night. Swallowed loads of green flys  extra protein !!


----------



## stephec (3 Jun 2018)

Does anyone else not enjoy running in this heat?

I've got this next week and I'm not looking forward to it at the moment - https://www.madbullevents.com/race-the-train-bury-to-rawtenstall


----------



## Milzy (3 Jun 2018)

stephec said:


> Does anyone else not enjoy running in this heat?
> 
> I've got this next week and I'm not looking forward to it at the moment - https://www.madbullevents.com/race-the-train-bury-to-rawtenstall


Race shorts and vest. You should be fine.


----------



## DRHysted (4 Jun 2018)

stephec said:


> Does anyone else not enjoy running in this heat?
> 
> I've got this next week and I'm not looking forward to it at the moment - https://www.madbullevents.com/race-the-train-bury-to-rawtenstall



Whilst I enjoy packing away the winter gear, I do dislike the heat. I feel as if I’m wilting.


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Jun 2018)

5 miles squeezed in last night, will try and get out on Thu for another run. Feeling good just now ! Must be summer !


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jun 2018)

Despite it being the 70th Anniversary of the NHS, & the special runs, there wasn't a ParkRun for me this morning
Got home last night, from work, hobbling a bit

Over the past few days, the left ankle's been getting red, & warm to the touch
And, on movement, I could feel the tendons in their sheaths (& practically hear them)
Hey-ho!, I think Tenosynovitis has come to visit again, I've had it before, but in a wrist


----------



## Milzy (9 Jun 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Despite it being the 70th Anniversary of the NHS, & the special runs, there wasn't a ParkRun for me this morning
> Got home last night, from work, hobbling a bit
> 
> Over the past few days, the left ankle's been getting red, & warm to the touch
> ...


I’ve never seen this before.


----------



## Beebo (9 Jun 2018)

Managed my best parkrun of the year so far and only 11 seconds off my overall PB.. 
Shows what a Friday night without alcohol can do!


----------



## Drago (9 Jun 2018)

Day off the running tomorrow, give my knees a rest.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jun 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Despite it being the 70th Anniversary of the NHS, & the special runs, there wasn't a ParkRun for me this morning
> Got home last night, from work, hobbling a bit
> 
> Over the past few days, the left ankle's been getting red, & warm to the touch
> ...



Self-diagnosis, based on past injuries can be wrong
I booked in, at work, after several hectic hours
The verdict of the ENP, and second opinion of the Registrar

_Cellulitis...……._
The tendon 'creaking' is probably due to the infection (causing the Cellulitis), also causing a swelling of the tendon sheath

There's not a lot of flesh at that point for the infection to go many places...……….. apart from spread

Anti-biotics (Flucloxacillin), rest, elevation
So. on sick now, till after my days-off next week (Wed/Thurs)

NO bike riding, no running...……………….


----------



## stephec (10 Jun 2018)

Milzy said:


> Race shorts and vest. You should be fine.



Even then I'll boil.

Here's me at the white peak half a few weeks ago, the first time I smiled was when I saw the photographer at mile nine.

In that vest is 500ml of water and 250ml of energy drink, I went through all of that plus a drink at every water station, and chucked a cup of water over my head.









DRHysted said:


> Whilst I enjoy packing away the winter gear, I do dislike the heat. I feel as if I’m wilting.



Same here.


----------



## stephec (10 Jun 2018)

If someone tells you that it's a good idea to chase a train through the countryside at the hottest time of the day then tell them to do one, especially with a course profile like this.


----------



## Spartak (19 Jun 2018)

My longest run this morning 4 kms !

Nearly gave up in the first 200 metres but persevered and enjoyed it eventually.

Pace was 6.57/km so not gonna break any records but I'm improving...


----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2018)

Did one of my favourite loops this morning, out to the next village and back via the local wind farm. However, one stretch of bridleway was so overgrown I was forced to stop and walk for about 1/4 mile because I couldn't see where my feet were going. Flipping annoying.


----------



## stephec (30 Jun 2018)

It's the Southport 10k for me tomorrow morning, and it's going to be 20°c at the 09::00 kick off, I can hardly wait.

Last Sunday I did the Wilmslow half, and the crazies didn't start it until half ten, I'm just glad my mate was injured so that I had an excuse to jog along and keep her company. It was the first time I've been sunburnt for years, I'm still sporting a nice white vest silhouette.


----------



## User169 (9 Jul 2018)

Well this is impressive...

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...t-smashes-lake-district-endurance-race-record


----------



## Chris432626 (13 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> Well this is impressive...
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...t-smashes-lake-district-endurance-race-record


This guy is a machine.


----------



## Spartak (13 Jul 2018)

Spartak said:


> My longest run this morning 4 kms !
> 
> Nearly gave up in the first 200 metres but persevered and enjoyed it eventually.
> 
> Pace was 6.57/km so not gonna break any records but I'm improving...



Finally reached 5k this morning.

Great feeling.....

Average pace was 6.19 / km


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Jul 2018)

I`ve not been a good lad of late, 4 weeks since my last run until last night. Sometimes life just gets in the way of stuff... Anyway 5.5 miles last night, it was painful but going to make a concerted effort to try and keep it going now I`m back from the summer holiday.


----------



## DanZac (20 Jul 2018)

Been down in Cornwall for work this week and managed to squeeze in 2 runs along the South coast path. 9 miles of hilly goodness in the evening sun last night though was possibly the best run ever! Beautiful scenery, Sun glinting off the sea, plenty of wildlife and more hills than you could shake a stick at. Made all the winter miles and days when it's a struggle to drag myself out so worth it!


----------



## Stephenite (20 Jul 2018)

I'm still dripping with sweat half an hour after!

Just done 5k in 30min in plus 30 degrees. Before today I've only run 15km in the last eight months due to injury, lost mojo, and being on my feet all day at work. Doing a sprint tri in a couple of weeks so need to get the legs used to it.


----------



## Beebo (21 Jul 2018)

Very hot parkrun today, but managed a 10 second pb and broke the 25 min barrier. 
Now pushing for 24.30 as my next target.


----------



## MrGrumpy (23 Jul 2018)

5 miles last night, quite muggy but getting my mojo back I think


----------



## DRHysted (23 Jul 2018)

Well after doing the Lordshill 10k last month in under 43 minutes with a slight pull. I then did the Lepe Loop 10k on the 7th and pulled the right calf on the final beech section (crossed the line in 10th out of 194 still). So starting to rebuild the running yet again, which means I’m happy with this mornings run.


----------



## Breedon (24 Jul 2018)

I tried doing a brick run last night (Monday) but it was still around 29-30 degrees at 4.30pm I gave up at around 3 miles struggling quite a bit and completely wiped out.
I've had enough of this heat now, won't be able to do any running till Saturday at the park run


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2018)

No running until this vertigo episode passes.


----------



## Beebo (25 Jul 2018)

Just done a 5k run. Thermometer is still say 30 degrees and it felt it.


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Aug 2018)

4 miles @ 8min mile pace, felt actually quite good and maybe could of continued for longer. Not bad considering I did my usual sprint session commute on the bike lol.


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2018)

3.2 this morning. Part of my route has been ploughed, which slowed me right down. That's my excuse for a 9 minute pace.


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Aug 2018)

1st Parkrun for me, really enjoyed it good craic ! Oh and 5k PB if 23.35 ! I could of gone quicker as well, as relaxed a bit after the first mile. Anyway it’s not all about that is it


----------



## Spartak (18 Aug 2018)

Ran my 1st Parkrun this morning.... at Chipping Sodbury in South Gloucestershire.
Nice event with lots of friendly volunteers & fellow runners.
Good flat course, managed to do it in 31:41.

300 runners in today's event. Just had results email.


----------



## smutchin (18 Aug 2018)

My wife started running in March, initially on the treadmill at the gym, then joined a local Couch to 5k group in April and did her first parkrun in June. She's been averaging around 42 minutes, with a PB of 41.42, but today I ran as 40 minute pacer, finishing almost bang on the 40 minute mark, and she finished a few seconds ahead of me. Very proud of her. Annoyingly, though, the official results seem to be a bit skewed today, so she's been given an official time of 40.03 (and I was given 40.14, which is definitely not right). Grrr!

Lately, I've been doing a lot more parkrun volunteering, rather than running for myself. Current level of fitness is such that I'm not able to achieve a time I'd be happy with so I'm finding other ways to get some enjoyment from my running - I was even tail walker a couple of weeks ago, which was fun, and I've been talked into being a run director as well.

I'm keen to start getting my fitness back though, and start clocking some decent times again.


----------



## Znook (18 Aug 2018)

Nice one @smutchin No running for me today as I was Run Directing, in fact I haven't run since last Sunday. Having now had a glass or three of the vino I won't be running today, so will target to do a run a day starting from tomorrow with a freedom run at the junior parkrun in the morning


----------



## DRHysted (18 Aug 2018)

Quite happy with this


----------



## Beebo (1 Sep 2018)

We had a celebrity Olympic gold medal winnings starter at today’s parkrun. 
My new claim to fame is that I managed to lap Christine Ohuruogu. 
But she was the tail end Charlie so it doesn’t really count.


----------



## stephec (3 Sep 2018)

Beebo said:


> We had a celebrity Olympic gold medal winnings starter at today’s parkrun.
> My new claim to fame is that I managed to lap Christine Ohuruogu.
> But she was the tail end Charlie so it doesn’t really count.


We were supposed to have a taekwondo bloke, but same as the boxer last year he never turned up.


----------



## Beebo (3 Sep 2018)

stephec said:


> We were supposed to have a taekwondo bloke, but same as the boxer last year he never turned up.



She came last in a very poor time of 59mins 43 seconds. 
She needs to get back into training

436 Christine OHURUOGU 59:43 SW30-34 24.95 % F 178


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2018)

Yesterday's Dog Jog was sweltering. Only 3.2 miles, but by God they were hard ones. I was also concerned for Lemmy in the heat, so didn't press on too hard and let him slurp at each water stop. 32 mins, slower than the proper racers, faster than everyone else - my usual spot on my own in the middle.


----------



## BrumJim (7 Oct 2018)

22 seconds quicker than my PB on Parkrun yesterday, and 45 s quicker than last week. Happy!


----------



## Truth (9 Oct 2018)

Anyone doing the Birmingham Half Marathon Sunday just out of interest? Its a great race to do


----------



## DRHysted (28 Oct 2018)

Not a bad mornings exercise, made a bit more interesting because it snowed yesterday which melted and turn the conditions a bit slippery!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Nov 2018)

I’ve signed up to do the Benidorm 10k at the end of November. 
Have been a runner for nearly 40 years but an ongoing medical issue has knackered my endurance.
As a very recent cyclist I’m noticing the quads are pleasantly sore after a bike ride though the leaping out of bed with cramp is not much fun.


----------



## stephec (4 Nov 2018)

Restricted running for me at the moment, I've got a scan for a hernia coming up next week.

It's a weird one as I can still do short interval sprints at around 90%, and lifting weights is no problem, but long steady runs have my plums in agony.


----------



## Truth (4 Nov 2018)

Ouch


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Nov 2018)

stephec said:


> Restricted running for me at the moment, I've got a scan for a hernia coming up next week.
> 
> It's a weird one as I can still do short interval sprints at around 90%, and lifting weights is no problem, but long steady runs have my plums in agony.



I was in a similar situation years ago. On a positive note, I saw the Surgeon when I was being assessed. She said that as I was a runner the recovery from the operation would be a lot quicker. I was offered " Keyhole " or traditional surgery. I asked " off the record " which would be better for me as a runner and she said conventional.

The operation went well, They did six of us in a morning. I was last but one into Theatre and first out of recovery :-)
Had a full recovery and went on to to shed loads more running, some of it over silly distances.
One thing that I cannot stress enough is to let your body have plenty of time to recover. When you think you are completely recovered you are not. Give it an extra couple of weeks and forget what you used to be able to do. Train as if you are a beginner and build it back up slowly and you will be as right as ninepence :-)

EDIT to say this was quite a few years ago and perhaps the advances in keyhole surgery might make the choice moot.


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Nov 2018)

Not run for 2 months, kind of lost my mojo for it.. I'm sure I will get back into it in the fullness of time.


----------



## stephec (4 Nov 2018)

Truth said:


> Ouch


That's not quite how I put it.


----------



## stephec (4 Nov 2018)

Tenkaykev said:


> I was in a similar situation years ago. On a positive note, I saw the Surgeon when I was being assessed. She said that as I was a runner the recovery from the operation would be a lot quicker. I was offered " Keyhole " or traditional surgery. I asked " off the record " which would be better for me as a runner and she said conventional.
> 
> The operation went well, They did six of us in a morning. I was last but one into Theatre and first out of recovery :-)
> Had a full recovery and went on to to shed loads more running, some of it over silly distances.
> ...


Thanks Ten.


----------



## viniga (6 Nov 2018)

Doing some running as cross-training and managed to pick up an injury... looking for some advice... hoping this thread might be the place:

So I am a fit cyclist in my mid 40's, I race and just had a good season. Excellent cardio fitness good power on a bike, reasonable core and nothing much in upper body.

I had some issues with my left knee, suspected (self diagnosed) tracking issue due to muscle imbalance. Thought I would try a bit of running to build up a better overall muscle balance. Decided to work up to a 10k via a 5k.

After my last run - I noticed that my lower back on LHS hurt and walking was painful, didn't notice anything on the run itself. I've been icing it since and taking Ibuprofen but it's still pretty nippy 5 days later. I suspect I overdid it, I'm seeing a sports massage guy tonight. 

Assuming I recover how should I re-start and prevent re-occurrence? Here is my progression so far:

Run 1: Overall distance 4k, run 1k walk 100m pace 7.08/km. I had a lot of muscle soreness after this so
Rest for 3 days ouchy
Run 2: Same as run 1 with pace slightly improved to 7:05. Muslce soreness gone
Run 3: Overall distance 4k, run 1k walk 100m, run 2k walk 100m, run 1k walk 100m, pace now 6.36/km since I was eliminating walking sections
Rest for 2 days
Run 4: Overall distance 5k, run k walk 100m *2, run 2k walk 100m, run 1k walk 100m, pace 6.50/km

Rest for 1 day
Run 5: Overall distance 5.2k, run 2.5k walk 100m *2, pace 5.42/km

Rest for 1 day
Run 6: Overall distance 6.2k, run 3k walk 100m *2, pace 5.33/km

Rest for 2 days
Run 7: Overall distance 5k, run 5k, pace 5.23/km - injured back at lower LHS ow ow ow ow ow 
Google has told me to improve my core muscles in lower back, mbe try gel insoles, mbe try a support belt and look at my running form...

Hopefully some good advice here,

Thanks, Vince


----------



## smutchin (9 Nov 2018)

viniga said:


> I'm seeing a sports massage guy tonight.



Definitely a good idea - they will be able to give you a much more accurate, meaningful and useful diagnosis than any of us here.

If you want to improve your running form, look at Chi Running - https://www.chirunning.com/ - it's all about running more efficiently, which will both minimise injury and reduce recovery time, and incidentally will make you faster (ie because you're running more efficiently you will make better progress for the same level of effort). 

I've found the Chi Running book really helpful, but it's a while since I read it and I think I need a refresher so will read it again as I'm starting to get back into regular running - I started a new job a few weeks ago and the office is right next to Hyde Park, so I've taken to going out for a lunchtime run twice a week, Tuesdays and Thursdays. My fitness has gone downhill in the last few years and although my 5k PB is not much over 20 minutes, that was set in 2013, and it's nearly two years since I last went under 25 minutes. 

However, with the regular lunchtime runs, I feel like I'm really starting to get my running mojo back. I felt really good when I went out yesterday and smashed it - 6km in 29.30, passing the 5km mark in 24.41. Woo! Felt absolutely amazing. Painful but in a good way!

Hoping to repeat that 'officially' at parkrun this weekend.


----------



## smutchin (10 Nov 2018)

smutchin said:


> Hoping to repeat that 'officially' at parkrun this weekend.



Did it! Not by much though - 24.56!


----------



## Michael45 (13 Nov 2018)

I used to run before I took up cycling. But it pretty much overcome my desire to run, now I rather just cycle.


----------



## Truth (13 Nov 2018)

Me too but a bit of variety in your exercise can't be bad.....


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Dec 2018)

I`m going to try and kick start the running again. I did manage a couple of runs at the end of November but that was it. Not going to try anything super human just gradually get back by starting the 5k`s again and build up.


----------



## Truth (27 Dec 2018)

Good luck
I did a 10k race in Wheaton Aston this morning in under 48 mins


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Dec 2018)

Managed two 5k last couple of days ! Felt fine , will try and keep it going !


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Dec 2018)

I managed to finish the Benidorm 10k in 59:35 so just got in under the hour. 
Did parkrun Christmas day and have a 1/4 marathon on new years day. 
Onwards and upwards and a happy New year to all on these forums


----------



## Milzy (30 Dec 2018)

Running is like a 50’s black and white TV then cycling is like upgrading to a high end Samsung 60 inch 4K UHD TV.


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Dec 2018)

Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Jan 2019)

First run of 2019, nice we dander along the coastal path and looped back to the house. 4.5 miles in 38mins. Not bad really and also back on the bike tomorrow for the commute .


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Jan 2019)

MrGrumpy said:


> First run of 2019, nice we dander along the coastal path and looped back to the house. 4.5 miles in 38mins. Not bad really and also back on the bike tomorrow for the commute .


I've been on that there coast path, it's a tad lumpy in places so kudos on the 38 minutes for 4.5 miles. 
( I've switched to kilometers so it doesn't look so bad when I glance at my watch )


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Jan 2019)

Cycled home the 15 miles from work and straight out into a 5k run ! Ooft .....


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jan 2019)

The best laid plans...

I entered a local 1/4 Marathon held on New Years Day. My wife and I had also got tickets for a bit of a New Years Eve shindig at a recently opened bar within walking distance. It's been years since we did NYE out on the town.
Came down with a rapid onset lurgy mid afternoon NYE and retreated to bed.

I'm just about getting over it now but still not 100%.
I've decided to push everything back by one week and will run the course of the New Year 1/4 Marathon on this coming Tuesday 8th.


----------



## BrumJim (7 Jan 2019)

Have recently returned to Parkrun. Delighted to have smashed my PB from 2012 in my last two runs, despite not having done very much in the last 6 years, but how far can I go?

Currently at 21:13. I've lost a bit of weight, but now at 1m 82 (6ft) and 71kg there isn't much spare fat to loose. I can improve my fitness a bit by augmenting my daily commutes, which should improve general fitness, but I'm heading for my 50th birthday fast, and my body should now be on the downward slope. But what scope is there for improvement, and where? I can improving my running technique (I'm trying to make my action a lot smoother), pacing (probably running a bit too hard at the start) and pushing harder (last few 100m is all up hill, and I'm running the first part too conservatively).

Is there much to be gained from technique and fine-tuning my body, or is it just plenty of hard graft to improve my cardio fitness?


----------



## Truth (8 Jan 2019)

I am 50 myself this year and have steadily improved my running times over the last 7 years after I started cycling more and running less.
I am old fashioned and just run how I feel comfortable .
Thats a really good Park Run time you are doing there anyway , its 7 minute miles basically.


----------



## Spartak (26 Jun 2019)

Nice 5K run this morning, first run since painful calf injury.... 
I've now learnt to warm up properly


----------



## Legs (2 Jul 2019)

Having picked up a knee injury two years ago, I've done very little running since. However, I got talked into running the Duffield 5 (5.2 miles) with some of my colleagues last Monday, and I paced one of them to a sub-46 run on a very hilly course. Although I wasn't really pushing myself, it's given me some confidence that I can get some of my running fitness back. I did 10k with some strides on Sunday evening, and am looking forward to my next race: the dads' race at my sons' sports day!


----------



## Spartak (9 Jul 2019)

Longest run to date this morning 7.2k or 4.5 miles in old money. 

Felt okay after... 







Steady pace all the way round, probably could've gone further, but that's for another day...!


----------



## Legs (10 Jul 2019)

Well, I had honour to uphold at Sports Day, since my wife won the mums' race last year. We were both able to attend this year, and we both won our respective events! I was limbering up for a 40 yard sprint, and it turned out that they ran it as a sack race this year :-)


----------



## SteveF (15 Jul 2019)

Hi @DP As you are the aficionado of all things Ghent, any recommendations for a decent running route around the city, am visiting in Aug and have to incorporate a longish run into my agenda? (have a marathon in Oct and need a long slow Sunday run).


----------



## User169 (16 Jul 2019)

SteveF said:


> Hi @DP As you are the aficionado of all things Ghent, any recommendations for a decent running route around the city, am visiting in Aug and have to incorporate a longish run into my agenda? (have a marathon in Oct and need a long slow Sunday run).



I haven't investigated too many running routes I'm afraid. I only run laps of the Watersportbaan which is a 5km loop. Might get a bit boring for a long run!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watersportbaan


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Jul 2019)

Well, this thread is a little sparser than it used to be... 

The two years or so I was away from CC weren't good for me in fitness terms. After a succession of injuries I really let myself go. But after several false starts, this year I've finally got back into it. I decided on a whim to do a 10k race when I was over in Victoria BC in April, and it was painful and my time was awful (47.52), which made me realise that had to do something. I immediately signed up for a couple of races back home (an 8k at the beginning of June and a 10k at the start of July), and while in each race I recorded the worst time I've run in them (35.54 and 46.30 respectively), there were clear improvements. In the meantime, I came up with a schedule, which I've mostly stuck to, I've lost 2kg or so in weight and things aren't so bad. 

However, that's just the start. I decided that I should continue to just sign up for races I want to do and work towards them, and rather than stick with 10k's to aim higher (well, longer). I'm going to be away in different countries this coming few months, which adds some interest too. So, first up will be a forest half-marathon in Denmark in September, then another half-marathon in Japan (where I will be from early October to mid-January) in October, and then... my first ever marathon, also on Japan, in late November. 

Why have I decided to run a marathon when I'm still in such poor racing shape? Well, precisely because I'm such poor shape, and I can't be if I'm going to run a marathon! And I have time: four months is plenty. At my age, there's no point in worrying about getting a lot faster or trying to run massive mileage every day, so I'm trying a simple model. Each week, I will do:

1. One marathon-paced run of around 7.5-10k (5.15 min / km).
2. One easy-paced distance run. This week it was 15k, but it will increase to 20k+ by the end of August, 30k by the end of September, and 40k by the end of October.
3. One tempo run. Right now that's 7.5k, but it will gradually increase to around 15k by the end of October, but the aim is increased and sustained high pace here not distance.
4. One speed workout - intervals, hill repeats, whatever... in Japan, this will be my running club's Wednesday night track session.
5. Two sessions of some kind of cross-training. When I am in Japan one of these will be an intense 2-hour taiko drumming sesssion. Otherwise, weights, swimming, cycling, yoga - anything that isn't running basically.
6. One complete day off. 

And let's see how it goes...


----------



## Truth (20 Jul 2019)

I know its relative but I wouldn't say ypur race times were anywhere near poor! Like I say its all relative to how fast you were doing them before I suppose.....


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Jul 2019)

Truth said:


> I know its relative but I wouldn't say ypur race times were anywhere near poor! Like I say its all relative to how fast you were doing them before I suppose.....



Yeah, it's very much personal and relative!

My break from running really started in 2015, even though I did a couple of events in 2016 and 2017, but then nothing at all in 2018. And just because I ran those events, I really wasn't 'training' during that time. I was basically just running occasionally, and that got to be more like hardly ever towards the end of 2017.

But I used to be pretty good for my age. In the year before this slow collapse (2014), my best half-marathon time was almost dead on 1:30:00, my best 10k was 40:36, and my best 8k was 31:24. I didn't run any 5ks on the road, but my best 5k track time trial result was 18:30.

I was probably still trying to run too fast, which may have contributed to the injuries. I'm getting on towards 50 now, so 'longer and slower' is the motto...


----------



## Truth (21 Jul 2019)

Impressive times mate . My best half marathon is 1.43..... i was well chuffed with that at 50


----------



## huwsparky (21 Jul 2019)

@Flying_Monkey have a look at the Barry P running plan. I honestly think you're complicating things a bit too much. Having a history of injuries his style of plan should suit you. You need to realise now that 
1. 4 months isn't a long time to train for a marathon
2. Getting the best out of yourself over that distance doesn't really require much speed work and it's risky from an injury viewpoint.
3. You don't need to run close to 40k in training, that'll likely put you out of any meaningful training for a couple of weeks which kind of throws out the purpose of what your trying to achieve.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Jul 2019)

huwsparky said:


> @Flying_Monkey have a look at the Barry P running plan. I honestly think you're complicating things a bit too much. Having a history of injuries his style of plan should suit you.



Thanks, I will check it out.



> You need to realise now that
> 1. 4 months isn't a long time to train for a marathon



I know. But that's what I've got! And I am going to give it a go. In my longer term schedule, the marathon I'm really aiming for in terms of performance isn't this one, it's another one in October 2020. This is one is just to have done one.



> 2. Getting the best out of yourself over that distance doesn't really require much speed work and it's risky from an injury viewpoint.



I've already adjusted my schedule, reducing the pace and distances for most things to be a lot more realistic, based on where I feel I am now.

But one speedwork / intervals session a week isn't overdoing it - and that will be the first thing to go, if I have to cut something on any given week - so it's probably more like once every two weeks until I get to Japan in October because I'll be travelling so much. I am also very aware of where I am now in terms of speed. I am doing to run my pace(s), not someone else's. However, running tempo is absolutely crucial to building up stamina as well as my general running fitness - that's from my own experience of training as well as everything I've read. So that weekly session is crucial. 



> 3. You don't need to run close to 40k in training, that'll likely put you out of any meaningful training for a couple of weeks which kind of throws out the purpose of what your trying to achieve.



With respect, there are very different opinions on that. To put the counter argument: 1. running 40k easy is nothing like running it in a race - I ran 20k easy (6:15/km) pace this morning and it was nothing like running a half - I've had a normal and active day afterwards; and 2. it's after doing that one and only 40k, that I will begin to taper, so yes, heavy, if not meaningful, training is indeed over after that point.

In terms of injury, if anything does it, it's much more likely the two halfs I'm going to run...


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jul 2019)

Hi Flying Monkey,
Your plan looks OK, as long as you don't get injured. Of course with the number and type of weekly runs you're increasing that risk. 

I take it that you'll be easing back every 4th week to allow your body to catch up? That will lessen the risk of injury.

When I was doing a bit I'd plan my long run for six weeks before the event and taper down, 40k is fine if you build up to it, 45k is better. ( trained my daughters friend for her first marathon, I made her long training run 28 miles, she said afterwards that it made the Marathon a lot less daunting)

Another thing to consider is what time of day the Marathon is, allowing for the different time zone. Then start your long training runs at the same time the race will start so your body gets used to it ( I've memories of heading out my front door at 4:30am in February sleet when training for one particular race)

All the very best with your training and remember, don't get injured :-)


----------



## huwsparky (22 Jul 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> In terms of injury, if anything does it, it's much more likely the two halfs I'm going to run...



Can agree with that. I didn't even race a 5k before the race, but I only got tough to running about a month out. Shame I didn't have another 6weeks for another couple of blocks but that's that. I'll probably have another go at something next year.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Jul 2019)

Tenkaykev said:


> Hi Flying Monkey,
> Your plan looks OK, as long as you don't get injured. Of course with the number and type of weekly runs you're increasing that risk.



3-4 weekly runs, with the bulk at 'easy' pace is the actually the minimal model. Most of the higher intensity plans advocate running 6 days a week.



> I take it that you'll be easing back every 4th week to allow your body to catch up? That will lessen the risk of injury.



I had incorporated some ebb and flow - the tapering for events covers most.



> When I was doing a bit I'd plan my long run for six weeks before the event and taper down, 40k is fine if you build up to it, 45k is better. ( trained my daughters friend for her first marathon, I made her long training run 28 miles, she said afterwards that it made the Marathon a lot less daunting)



I think you are right. I do plan to run 25k before my halfs and I think 45 as the final long easy run before the taper to the Full might be a good idea.



huwsparky said:


> Can agree with that. I didn't even race a 5k before the race, but I only got tough to running about a month out. Shame I didn't have another 6weeks for another couple of blocks but that's that. I'll probably have another go at something next year.



I could always do with more time.

I looked over the BarryP plan - it's a bit daunting, but reading between the lines, for what I am doing, my whole plan (which no-one here has seen) is not far off what he's recommending, although, as you say, he doesn't like speed training at all.

*Edit: *as a result of looking at this and a number of other plans, I've removed the speedwork entirely from my program until much later (basically October onwards). For now, I will be adding what was the speedwork mileage to my marathon pace sessions instead, which will give me much more like the ratios that Barry P suggests. 

Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Aug 2019)

End of month report

This month I have done a total of 134.25km, which breaks down to: 
1 race (10km); 
3 tempo runs (19.5km); 
4 marathon-pace runs (28km); and 
5 long runs (76.75km).

There should have been one longer marathon-pace run and another short tempo run but those fell victim to the bad cold I got last weekend. I waited until the cold had just about gone, on the last day of the month, to get my first over-half-marathon distance long run, 22km. It was fine until the last 2km. Overall: gradually upping distances and pace, and it's all going well. Next month will have signficantly more mileage (I only really started my program halfway through July).


----------



## huwsparky (1 Aug 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> End of month report
> 
> This month I have done a total of 134.25km, which breaks down to:
> 1 race (10km);
> ...


Glad you're feeling good with your training. Volume for me is number one priority for importance but don't not try to add massively onto it, it's a sure fire way to getting injured. I found out first hand with a 16day break from running less than 3 months before my race. Not ideal but there will always be hurdles on the journey.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Aug 2019)

huwsparky said:


> Volume for me is number one priority for importance but don't not try to add massively onto it



That's the idea. I'll add about 60km in total this month but never running more than 3 days a week. The peak week has 60km per week (still only 3 runs in 7 days), shortest in just 20km - at the end, which is a taper towards my first half-marathon this year (September 1st).


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Aug 2019)

I'm off to Britain now for a month. Will mainly be running around the Hampshire downland... which I love.


----------



## SteveF (11 Aug 2019)

DP said:


> I haven't investigated too many running routes I'm afraid. I only run laps of the Watersportbaan which is a 5km loop. Might get a bit boring for a long run!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watersportbaan



Managed to sort a route out and used Komoot to navigate (was impressed with Komoot)

Just under 26k, very slowly...!

https://strava.app.link/HLe7HIRR3Y


----------



## Legs (20 Aug 2019)

I've been using the dwMap app on my Forerunner 230 to map and follow cycling and running routes which are virtually on my doorstep but which 'd not explored before.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Aug 2019)

End of August report: 

By the end of this month I will have done a total of 186.8km (more than 50km more than last month) - I only have a couple of short ones to go - which breaks down to:
5 tempo runs (35.4km);
5 marathon-pace runs (60.5km); and
5 long runs (90.9km).

My speed has also increased. At the end of July, my paces were 4:55 tempo / 5:25 marathon-pace / 6:20 long; now I'm on 4:35 / 5:05 / 5:55

Just to make it a little more complicated, one of the long runs and one of the marathon-pace runs, were boggy fell runs in the Lake District, shorter than normal but with significant vertical ascent (650 metres and 250 metres respectively) - they aren't included in my speed calculations. But in fact, quite a few of the runs this month had more ascent than I've been used to in flat Ontario, giving me a total of 3770 metres in total. This has certainly improved my strength and overall conditioning. 

I had one injury scare - on a 16km marathon-pace run along the North-east coast, I felt a sharp ping in my left calf and had to jog back at recovery pace. I gave it a few days and did a test run before resuming, and everything was (and is) fine. 

My first half-marathon for a few years is on Sunday, in Denmark. I'm aiming at 5:00min/km, for just over 1:45, especially because it's on forest trails and is a little hilly. Anyway, because this is part of my training rather than an end in itself, I won't be upset if I'm slower, but obviously I'll be delighted if I'm faster. 

The next month following the race is going to be a weird one. I've got to increase my mileage (to around 225km), but I've got just two weeks in Denmark before it's a succession of ferries and trains between Copenhagen and Tokyo (a Trans-Siberian+). I'm going to have to get my runs in on the days we are staying somewhere. It does just about work out: if we've got two nights (or more) somwhere, I do my tempo (10km) and marathon-pace runs (15km) on successive days, if we've got just one, I do a long run (25-30km). I'll have to get up early in any case...


----------



## BigMeatball (28 Aug 2019)

Did my first run in years yesterday night.

Ran 3.2km in just above 21:30

It felt alright, definitely not as knackered as I thought I'd be. I made an effort to warm up properly before taking off and most importantly did 5 minutes of stretching afterwards.

Looking forward to improving my level of fitness


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Sep 2019)

Ran a very tough off-road half-marathon today (in Denmark). Constant up-and down, and I got slower and slower after about 13km due to my (bad) decision to wear some overthick compression socks at the last minute - which meant I ended up with very painful bruised insteps. I was aiming at 1:45:18 (5:00 min/km) but I hadn't really taken enough account of the terrain. In reality, 1:49:17, 5:10 pace, 45th overall (out of 181 who finished - and a few didn't). Not bad considering, but it could have been much better if only I had just worn my normal socks.


----------



## BigMeatball (5 Sep 2019)

BigMeatball said:


> Did my first run in years yesterday night.
> 
> Ran 3.2km in just above 21:30
> 
> ...



Decided to stick to a stable routine, start small and be consistent rather than do too much too soon and then get injured/too sore.

So I'm sticking to 1 run per week, same day of the week, same time of the day, same route. No changes whatsoever, for now.

The second run felt even better than the first one; I managed to shave 45 seconds to my 3.2km and I had to stop only once and just because I had to cross the road and there were cars coming.

I feel great, not sore at all. Things are shaping up nicely. Consistency and hard work pay off


----------



## Spartak (5 Sep 2019)

I managed a 5k this morning after the school run, happy with my pace of 5:46 / km.

Gonna gradually build up to a 10k - Bristol 10K is next May that's my goal.


----------



## SteveF (15 Sep 2019)

20 miler today, hot out there but not too many more long training runs to do before the marathon now..

https://strava.app.link/NKzByQzg0Z


----------



## BigMeatball (18 Sep 2019)

I'm running 5k now, twice a week.

Still have to figure out how to best schedule my runs. For example I ran yesterday, having done volume squats at the gym the day before, and it felt like death


----------



## Truth (18 Sep 2019)

No pain.... no gain !


----------



## huwsparky (19 Sep 2019)

BigMeatball said:


> I'm running 5k now, twice a week.
> 
> Still have to figure out how to best schedule my runs. For example I ran yesterday, having done volume squats at the gym the day before, and it felt like death


Easy, forget the gym and go for another run instead.


----------



## BigMeatball (19 Sep 2019)

huwsparky said:


> Easy, forget the gym and go for another run instead.



I wish it was this easy. They're almost equally important to me ("almost" meaning the powerlifting is more important than the running ) so I kinda want to do both



Truth said:


> No pain.... no gain !



Ha ha judging by the amount of pain, the gain must have been remarkable


----------



## stephec (19 Sep 2019)

For a couple of years the only exercise that I did was lifting weights, then I started running, but there was no way I could give 100% to both of them, squats had to drop back but I could still keep up the deadlifts.


----------



## BigMeatball (20 Sep 2019)

stephec said:


> For a couple of years the only exercise that I did was lifting weights, then I started running, but there was no way I could give 100% to both of them, squats had to drop back but I could still keep up the deadlifts.



Fingers crossed for that. I worked pretty hard to break 500lbs on deadlift.

Anyway yes, I know it's impossible to give 100% to both, especially with other life commitments getting in the way of training. I just started juggling with 4 activities (powerlifting and triathlon) so I guess I just have to experiment and learn from mistakes until I get to the point where I can get decent progress in all of them. It's going to be a busy year


----------



## Truth (20 Sep 2019)

It certainly is !
Powerlifting and Triathlon , its an unusual mix!
I have done a few sprint triathlons now but really need to sort my swimming out to progress...... not enough time though I am afraid


----------



## stephec (20 Sep 2019)

How much food do you eat, and where do you get the time?



BigMeatball said:


> Fingers crossed for that. I worked pretty hard to break 500lbs on deadlift.
> 
> Anyway yes, I know it's impossible to give 100% to both, especially with other life commitments getting in the way of training. I just started juggling with 4 activities (powerlifting and triathlon) so I guess I just have to experiment and learn from mistakes until I get to the point where I can get decent progress in all of them. It's going to be a busy year


----------



## BigMeatball (23 Sep 2019)

stephec said:


> How much food do you eat



Not sure, I'm not tracking my calories and macros at the moment. When I was preparing for a powerlifting competition and trying to cut weight in the first half of the year I was training 4 times a week and eating 3000 calories a day. I guess I'm eating slightly less now but at 107kg I still like my plate full.

My issue with nutrition now is that I don't know what's a good diet for both disciplines (powerlifting and endurance): if I eat a lot of proteins I lift like a god but feel crap when I run, if I don't eat enough protein I run like the wind but feel weak when I lift and sore as hell the next day. 



> and where do you get the time?



Fortunately the missus is pretty active too so I never get the "you're never home" drama.
Not having kids is definitely a huge plus 

Running update: went running last Friday, got lost (I like to run into streets and neighbourhoods where I see nice houses) and ended up doing almost 8k


----------



## Spartak (28 Sep 2019)

Spartak said:


> I managed a 5k this morning after the school run, happy with my pace of 5:46 / km.
> 
> Gonna gradually build up to a 10k - Bristol 10K is next May that's my goal.



Entered the Bristol 10k so I now have a definite goal to aim at...


----------



## Spartak (4 Oct 2019)

Spartak said:


> Gonna gradually build up to a 10k - Bristol 10K is next May that's my goal.



Well my plans to gradually build up to a 10k didnt quite go to plan.....
Went out this morning and felt good, passed by previous longest run of 8k and kept going.... 
Finished up running 10.7k ... 👍

Now to run 10k in under an hour....


----------



## huwsparky (4 Oct 2019)

Spartak said:


> Well my plans to gradually build up to a 10k didnt quite go to plan.....
> Went out this morning and felt good, passed by previous longest run of 8k and kept going....
> Finished up running 10.7k ... 👍
> 
> ...


On the right course you could do that now IMO. Maybe find a 10k race as you'll always go faster in a race.


----------



## SteveF (21 Oct 2019)

Managed to complete my first marathon yesterday, Chelmsford, followed a 16 week heart rate based training programme pretty religiously and was very pleased coming in at just under 3hours 58.


----------



## BigMeatball (21 Oct 2019)

Has any of you ever experienced problems with strava while using a bluetooth headphones?

Went for a run last week and connected a pair of bluetooth headphones. The gps tracking was all over the place which was of course messing up the distance and pace data. Tried to restart the activity, then restart the strava app, then restart the phone...nothing worked.

As soon as I disconnected the bluetooth headphones, it went all back to normal. Any clues?


----------



## Spartak (12 Dec 2019)

Nice 8k run this morning in the rain... ☔


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jan 2020)

My first 'ParkRun' since May 2018 this morning!! (& indeed my first run, since 2018!!)
Also, Amelias first (daughter)

We went at her pace, so a lot of walking too (50-50)

It was nice to see my friend Alison, as Race Director!
It was event #449
(there were only 42 of us at race 001 there!!)

Circa 470 finishers today

https://www.parkrun.org.uk/pontefract/course

On the far straight, furthest from Park Road (M62 - Pontefract, road)
Not the best of images


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jan 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> My first 'ParkRun' since May 2018 this morning!! (& indeed my first run, since 2018!!)
> Also, Amelias first (daughter)
> 
> We went at her pace, so a lot of walking too (50-50)
> ...


At #449...., two week ago
504 finishers
43:25/466th (her) & 43:26/467th for myself

I got co-erced into going again this morning (*#451*)
A change of course, due to the ice around the lake, to an 'out & back' along the racecourse (camera car track)

Nice to see a few familiar faces there, including Mick, a very good triathlete I've ridden, & run, with
(he's more than capable, of getting onto the podium of most races he enters, when fit)

Met her there, as she'd been staying at boyfriends, I did ask if I was going round with her, or at my own pace
I got the_ green light_ to got at my own pace
I still started alongside her (& her friend), but pulled away making up places

I had expected to get to about the 3K mark & have to pull up with a stitch, or such, but no
To my surprise, I kept plugging on, passing a few more people!!

I didn't use my stopwatch, but.... if what I heard the chaps behind me say to each other was correct, whilst queuing for scanning, they were _'sub 28'_
That's a real confidence booster for me!!!!

Still had to wait for daughter, to finish, out of loyalty, she was happy to have got about '37'

Now, there's just the matter of a late-turn today at work.....

Just after the dead-turn, at the far side of the racecourse







After finishing, & waiting for daughter


----------



## Starchivore (18 Jan 2020)

I had a period of injury but getting back to it now, looking forward to spring/summer fell races in the calder valley


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jan 2020)

In regard to the above posting

This picture appeared as a FaceBook memory this morning
Having looked at it, via the date
It was 18th January 2014
Event _137_

I finished it; _33rd/269 @ 21:53_







I think those days are gone


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jan 2020)

Starchivore said:


> I had a period of injury but getting back to it now, looking forward to spring/summer fell races in the calder valley


Club member???

I used to, when fit/lighter/skinnier, run the 'Woodentops' events, up at Penistone Hill


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jan 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I got co-erced into going again this morning (*#451*)
> 
> I didn't use my stopwatch, but.... if what I heard the chaps behind me say to each other was correct, whilst queuing for scanning, they were _'sub 28'_
> That's a real confidence booster for me!!!!
> ...


The results are up already!
https://www.parkrun.org.uk/pontefract/results/weeklyresults/?runSeqNumber=451

It seems that I misheard, or they were wrong?
Oh well!!
_194th/444 @ 29:20_

Amelia was _393rd @ 39:37_
My friend Mick, was the tail-walker (injured)


----------



## Starchivore (18 Jan 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Club member???
> 
> I used to, when fit/lighter/skinnier, run the 'Woodentops' events, up at Penistone Hill



Ah cool, I haven't done that one yet. I'm in Vegan Runners UK which is a nationwide one, we've got a local group for it too and meet up sometimes- I would like to be in a local club too though, for better training.


----------



## Znook (18 Jan 2020)

Did Tern Hill parkrun this morning, six laps of the course which, on each lap, you're given an elastic band to go on the wrist. Didn't bother counting the laps in my head as I thought I can't muck this up what with the bands being given out.

So gets to elastic band man for the xth time and says I've got one more lap (as I had counted five bands on my wrist - twice), to then get to 1/3 way round when some parkrunners come over to say I should have finished. Eh? Nah, this is my last lap! Can't be how many bands do you have? Well I've got six now with this lap.

You sure? Err, okay I'll count them once again. One. Two. Three. Four. Five. Six. Err Seven lol.

Oh well, it's all a load of fun when it comes down to it. There was no chance of any sort of PB anyway because of my deteriorating knee which now needs an HTO operation 

Hope everyone had a good run today wherever you did it!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jan 2020)

Starchivore said:


> Ah cool, I haven't done that one yet. I'm in Vegan Runners UK which is a nationwide one, we've got a local group for it too and meet up sometimes- I would like to be in a local club too though, for better training.


We have (3??) Vegan Runners in the Club I was in

Re; Penistone Hill races, pre--2017; http://www.woodentops.org.uk/

Eileen & Dave then retired, handing the reins to http://www.wharfedaleharriers.co.uk/events/penistone-hill-races/

They were awarded a BEM, for services to running! (see first paragraph, in the '_tops_ link)
Alistair & Johnny Brownlee credit Eileen & Dave partially for their interest in running
Even now, If they're available, they'll turn up & enter the races, then present the prizes to the juniors
No matter what the weather!!
(I ran this event too, so know what the weather was like that day!)

2012 _Auld Lang Syne_
That's not a rough road surface, that's (good old Yorkshire) rain!!
_




_

The writer, approaching the last 1/2 mile
_



_




View: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-19181631/brownlee-brothers-trainer-on-olympic-success

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-15175693


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Feb 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> At #449...., two week ago
> 504 finishers
> 43:25/466th (her) & 43:26/467th for myself
> 
> ...



Daughter working this AM, but I decided to go anyway
Arrived slightly late, got parked & down to the start, as the Race Director was going through the Rules
And in the rain too....

Made a reasonable start, passing at least 70 in the first 20 yards, by simply outflanking them through the mud
I tried to hold a steady pace, but it fluctuated slightly, & I know I slowed down going up the drag alongside Park Road (M62 - Pontefract road)

Still it was 2 minutes better than last time!!
*133rd/354 @ 27:22*


https://www.parkrun.org.uk/pontefract/results/weeklyresults/?runSeqNumber=455


----------



## Znook (15 Feb 2020)

A late change of parkrun due to med reasons got me back to Cuerden Valley for the fourth time. This is my closest event by time taken to get there, but not the closest in actual distance. A peruse of all my times here show how my knee has deteriorated - an HTO operation now seems to be the way forward but seven to ten weeks out of action sort of fills me with fear. A meet up with the specialist surgeon to get their take is forthcoming, but it will be August at the earliest before I have it done - I'm just too busy until then. In the meantime I'll just plod around the 5ks whilst I'm still able to. Hope everyone had a good run this morning if you did manage to get one in


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Feb 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Daughter working this AM, but I decided to go anyway
> Arrived slightly late, got parked & down to the start, as the Race Director was going through the Rules
> And in the rain too....
> 
> ...



*IF*
Yes, I know the phrase _'If Wishes Were Horses, Beggars Would Ride_' (or similar) I could have equalled my PB this morning, I'd have been 17th

My highest ever place, at Pontefract, was _5th_  (@ event 001)
I've had 2 top 20 finishes (but both were when I could run 'sub 22')


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Feb 2020)

After receiving a confidence boost on the back of yesterdays ParkRun (Pontefract #455). I went out this morning for another run

NewLands Lane was a bit damp.....
Looking back in the direction, I'd come from









And, in better weather; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3516015



Then cut up the footpath towards Lee Brigg (looking backwards - no idea why?)




Looking in the same direction as I'm looking; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2034868





And on the final footpath stretch, to Greenbank Road at Lee Brigg








Again drier here; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3521805


----------



## Spartak (21 Feb 2020)

Nice run yesterday in the rain, getting used to 5km runs now... 👍

I've had a good start to the year, looking forward to the Bristol 10k in May.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Feb 2020)

Went to Pontefract ParkRun this morning *#456*

Quite a difficult parking scenario, as there was a sportif starting/finishing there too
https://velo29events.com/sportives/sprint-sportive-series/sprint-series-round-3/

Sadly, the course was the 'Out & Back' again, as the boating lake was splashing onto the path surround it that is used
(personally, not enough to be worried by, but they've got to err on the side of caution)

A poor start, wedged in
Wore a long-sleeve (cycling) jersey over my tshirt, so started overheating

Took the '113' tag, after a struggle. not a good day for me
Oh well!!!, it happens

No results yet, but I think about 27:30?? (was 29:20, at the last 'out & back' (451)


Circa 250 runners??


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Feb 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Went to Pontefract ParkRun this morning *#456*
> 
> Quite a difficult parking scenario, as there was a sportif starting/finishing there too
> https://velo29events.com/sportives/sprint-sportive-series/sprint-series-round-3/



Saw a few of the riders whilst I was in Snaith this afternoon, they all looked _tattered, _due to the (very strong) wind
At this point, they still had probably 20 - 25 miles left...………… into the wind





Richard A Thackeray said:


> No results yet, but I think about 27:30?? (was 29:20, at the last 'out & back' (451)
> Circa 250 runners??


https://www.parkrun.org.uk/pontefract/results/weeklyresults/?runSeqNumber=456

*133th/327 @ 27:46*

1.34 faster than event 451, the last 'out & back'


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2020)

It'll be a unique ParkRun this Saturday, for everyone


----------



## SteveF (26 Apr 2020)

Well, Ive done 82k so far this week, aiming to do 18k to take me tp100k, it's the most I've ever run in a week....

Edited to add: actually did 23k, so just under 106km for the week..


----------



## Spartak (26 Apr 2020)

Spartak said:


> Nice run yesterday in the rain, getting used to 5km runs now... 👍
> 
> I've had a good start to the year, looking forward to the Bristol 10k in May.
> 
> View attachment 505460



Bristol 10K cancelled..... 😥

But I'm sure they'll arrange another when this is all over.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Apr 2020)

Hi people, I don't really post much on the forum these days, but I am definitely still running. I had a full program of racing lined up this year, but the pandemic has put paid to that at least for the foreseeable future. However, I'm lucky compared to those of you in the UK because we don't have any restrictions on how often we can go out etc., and I live in a pretty sparsely-populated area. 

So my training has been fine. I'm currently following a pretty strict weekly programme of 2 x long, slow runs (5:30-5:50/km pace), 1 x easy, steady run (4:50-5:10/km pace) and 1 x tempo (4:10-4:20/km pace). The distances are increasing slowly as I build towards a nominal June marathon, so last month, in an average week, I did about 34-38km in long runs, 14-18 in steady, and 7-10, tempo. Next month I will keep the same mileage for long runs but it will be in a single run, as opposed to two, my steady runs will go up to 22, and my tempos up to 16, before I start tapering, and I will add in a weekly speed / intervals session (which will add up to about 5km). I do other things in the days in between - cycling, obviously, free weights and boxing (I have heavy bag I've hung from a tree in our garden).

Anyway, there was supposed to be a local half-marathon yesterday, which was cancelled. But I mapped out a route on my own and ran in it in the wind and rain, which turned our gravel backroads claggy and difficult. I tried to run it like a race, but it's hard on your own, especially in those conditions. In the circumstances, 1:37:30 wasn't bad. I think I'd have been a lot nearer 1:30:00 in an actual race and on paved roads all the way.


----------



## Spartak (7 Jun 2020)

Just been out in a nice 10K run, the first 4K with the family, then when they'd finished their loop I added another 6K, lovely conditions if a little warm 😥.... even saw a deer in the grounds of the closed David Lloyd centre... 👍


----------



## SWSteve (9 Jun 2020)

How are you all keeping Training going? Have you rescheduled goals for 2020, or just Going to keep a clear mind. 

i feel like I’m in the best shape ever, for me, but struggling what to aim for in Case events are Just cancelled...


----------



## Znook (9 Jun 2020)

Struggling to do any running at the moment due to an archilles injury


----------



## huwsparky (10 Jun 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> How are you all keeping Training going? Have you rescheduled goals for 2020, or just Going to keep a clear mind.
> 
> i feel like I’m in the best shape ever, for me, but struggling what to aim for in Case events are Just cancelled...


In Wales, for me, Ironman Wales was cancelled yesterday and Cardiff half Marathon was cancelled postponed till March last week. Looking likely no mass gathering events will be taking place for this year in Wales at least. To be honest I'm not really sure how I'd feel travelling to compete anyway.


----------



## SWSteve (11 Jun 2020)

huwsparky said:


> In Wales, for me, Ironman Wales was cancelled yesterday and Cardiff half Marathon was cancelled postponed till March last week. Looking likely no mass gathering events will be taking place for this year in Wales at least. To be honest I'm not really sure how I'd feel travelling to compete anyway.



the point about mass gatherings is right, I can’t remember the last time I was somewhere you’d classify as busy, and can’t see ‘big’ city hal& marathons taking place, but am looking at the smaller events (like the two tunnels races in a Bath) and wondering if they’ll actually happen...let alone if I fancy going to an event like that, only to get a phone call from a contact tracker telling me to stay at home for a fortnight.


----------



## SteveF (11 Jun 2020)

Have a marathon in Spain booked for early Oct... Will be interesting to see if it goes ahead


----------



## Spartak (13 Aug 2020)

10K PB for me on my lunch time run today - 59:09. Pleased with that in hot muggy conditions... 👍


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Aug 2020)

Spartak said:


> 10K PB for me on my lunch time run today - 59:09. Pleased with that in hot muggy conditions... 👍
> 
> View attachment 541429


Nice work, especially in these weather conditions 👍


----------



## Znook (13 Aug 2020)

Nice one! I've been doing my running on the treadmill since the lockdown in March, but I'm away on vacation next week so will get the first outside runs done. Knowing my luck it will rain, heavy rain and torrential rain whilst I'm there...


----------



## Spartak (13 Aug 2020)

Znook said:


> Nice one! I've been doing my running on the treadmill since the lockdown in March, but I'm away on vacation next week so will get the first outside runs done. Knowing my luck it will rain, heavy rain and torrential rain whilst I'm there...



Very warm today, but I'm pleased to get a PB.... Could have done with some rain to cool things down & give more oxygen.


----------



## Spartak (20 Sep 2020)

Completed my 2020 running goal today.... To run 250km in the year.... ( 5K / week ). 

Finally believe my body is conditioned to running after several injuries over the last couple of years.

It's been hard but I think my cycling stamina ( I'm used to riding 200 - 400 kms in difficult conditions ) has helped me realise my goal, and I do look forward to my running nowadays.

Lockdown has helped & being furloughed for 8 weeks enabled me to get out for longer runs in the good weather. 

It's just a shame that any 'competitive' events have been curtailed but I have managed to run a 10K in under 60 mins. & significantly improve my pace for a 5K.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Sep 2020)

That's a great achievement and you're well ahead of schedule. 
Running, walking and cycling are a good way of keeping physically and mentally fit, especially during these stressful times. 
Keep on keeping on 👍


----------



## SWSteve (21 Sep 2020)

Spartak said:


> Completed my 2020 running goal today.... To run 250km in the year.... ( 5K / week ).
> 
> Finally believe my body is conditioned to running after several injuries over the last couple of years.
> 
> ...


That’s a great effort. How are you going on a 5k?


----------



## Spartak (21 Sep 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> That’s a great effort. How are you going on a 5k?



Down to 27 minutes....


----------



## SWSteve (22 Sep 2020)

Spartak said:


> Down to 27 minutes....



good going!


----------



## Spartak (22 Sep 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> good going!



I'm really enjoying running at the moment, find if a good way of doing a short high intensity training... 30/60 minutes is a good workout... 👍
Just need to keep going thru the winter, when the weather turns and the temperature drops... 😉


----------



## SWSteve (21 Oct 2020)

Have a self-navigated half on Sunday. Torn between using a paper map to navigate or the OS app.
I have a copy of the map it will be held in, but wondering if there is functionality in the app (tap a target and then have it navigate you there) to do the nav for you - any users who can help?


----------



## Spartak (6 Dec 2020)

Another 5K this morning, my year to date total is now 356 kms well over my target of 250 kms... 

Even did a 5K in under 25 minutes last weekend... 24:58 !! 

Longest run to date is 12km ( which when I first started out I thought I'd NEVER reach ). 
My new year target will be to run a 20K ( Half marathon ) in under 2 & 1/2 hours... 😳


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Dec 2020)

That’s great going Spartak, chapeau to you sir 👍👍


----------



## SWSteve (6 Dec 2020)

Good going. You’d go better than 2:30 on a half though! You could run a 5k then walk the next 16 in two hours


----------



## Spartak (7 Dec 2020)

SWSteve said:


> Good going. You’d go better than 2:30 on a half though! You could run a 5k then walk the next 16 in two hours



🤣


----------



## Goldenretriever (7 Dec 2020)

I'm an occasional runner, used to volunteer at parkrun more than I ran. Been running a bit more due to circumstances and feeling good. My PB at parkrun is 25.39, last week I ran 25 mins exactly so really pleased with that. Wasn't to out of breath either. If temperatures keep low will run a bit more often and see if I can lower it further.


----------



## HarryTheDog (21 Dec 2020)

Yesterday my crazy daughter ( supported by me and my girlfriend) ran the 55KM off road sandstone Trail for Charity
https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/bryony-board2
Conditions were mud and rain basically. Slip sliding all the way so took her around 8 hours. She was remarkably fresh nearly all the way through. Some photos below. She had a friend run a few miles with her, but she is equally crazy as a few months pregnant.
sorry photos not very well focussed.
(did not drink enough in my opinion)


----------



## stephec (22 Dec 2020)

HarryTheDog said:


> Yesterday my crazy daughter ( supported by me and my girlfriend) ran the 55KM off road sandstone Trail for Charity
> https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/bryony-board2
> Conditions were mud and rain basically. Slip sliding all the way so took her around 8 hours. She was remarkably fresh nearly all the way through. Some photos below. She had a friend run a few miles with her, but she is equally crazy as a few months pregnant.
> sorry photos not very well focussed.
> ...


I'll never understand long distance running for hours at a time, a few years ago I started training for a marathon but after getting up to fifteen miles I got bored, 10k is my favourite race distance. 😊

To do that trail as part of an organised race would be impressive, but to do it alone at this time of year is even more top class.


----------



## HarryTheDog (23 Dec 2020)

stephec said:


> I'll never understand long distance running for hours at a time, a few years ago I started training for a marathon but after getting up to fifteen miles I got bored, 10k is my favourite race distance. 😊
> 
> To do that trail as part of an organised race would be impressive, but to do it alone at this time of year is even more top class.


She had started training this year for Iron Man and of course they were cancelled so she started to get lazy. So she decided to giver her self something to train for, for motivation, also she had put some weight on and running would get rid of it . A bit in-convenient for us with the timing but she does not ask for much ever so we supported her. I was a runner for many years as I was in the army, never particularly liked it but it was necessary.


----------



## stephec (23 Dec 2020)

HarryTheDog said:


> She had started training this year for Iron Man and of course they were cancelled so she started to get lazy. So she decided to giver her self something to train for, for motivation, also she had put some weight on and running would get rid of it . A bit in-convenient for us with the timing but she does not ask for much ever so we supported her. I was a runner for many years as I was in the army, never particularly liked it but it was necessary.


I know a few people who've done Ironman, not for me thanks. 😊


----------



## SWSteve (26 Dec 2020)

stephec said:


> I'll never understand long distance running for hours at a time, a few years ago I started training for a marathon but after getting up to fifteen miles I got bored, 10k is my favourite race distance. 😊
> 
> To do that trail as part of an organised race would be impressive, but to do it alone at this time of year is even more top class.



when marathon training (albeit for a trail marathon) I tried to run in different places for my Sunday long runs, making it more enjoyable and less repetitive.


----------



## Spartak (31 Dec 2020)

Just ran my last run of 2020, a very icy 5km loop. 
Takes my years total to 416 kms ( 260 miles ) well pleased with that considering my target was 250 kms ( a 5 km run/week ). 






2021- I'm going to set a target of 500 kms and hope to run a Half marathon distance.


----------



## Cirrus (3 Jan 2021)

Sadly not cycled very much at all this year so will be trying to get out on the bike more. However, pleased with my running distance this year, just under 2,200km, a lot of that was in training for an autumn marathon that never happened (for obvious reasons). This year I will be aiming for about 2,000km so perhaps 2,021km would be appropriate.


----------



## SWSteve (5 Jan 2021)

Cirrus said:


> Sadly not cycled very much at all this year so will be trying to get out on the bike more. However, pleased with my running distance this year, just under 2,200km, a lot of that was in training for an autumn marathon that never happened (for obvious reasons). This year I will be aiming for about 2,000km so perhaps 2,021km would be appropriate.



finish with a New Year’s Eve half?


----------



## Cirrus (5 Jan 2021)

SWSteve said:


> finish with a New Year’s Eve half?


Now that is an interesting idea.. 
..!


----------



## Venod (13 Feb 2021)

Five years ago I was knocked off the bike resulting in a permanently damaged shoulder and a dodgy right knee I haven't run since but we have just got a treadmill and I have done a few walks/jogs on it and I feel the urge to run returning, so depending on the knee my first goal will be the local park run when they return.


----------



## SWSteve (13 Feb 2021)

Venod said:


> Five years ago I was knocked off the bike resulting in a permanently damaged shoulder and a dodgy right knee I haven't run since but we have just got a treadmill and I have done a few walks/jogs on it and I feel the urge to run returning, so depending on the knee my first goal will be the local park run when they return.



good work! treadmills can be great to pick up mileage whilst knowing you can stop and return home at any minute.

enjoy parkrun, whenever it may be


----------



## Spartak (21 Feb 2021)

Last week I set out to run Five 5K 's on consecutive days, I didn't know how my body would take it but managed it okay. 
By day five I was feeling okay...


----------



## Spartak (7 Apr 2021)

SWSteve said:


> Good going. You’d go better than 2:30 on a half though! You could run a 5k then walk the next 16 in two hours



Finally managed to get to Half Marathon distance.... 










Started well and settled into a good pace, I'd planned a route to allow me to bail out if needed, but managed to keep going although as you can see from above I slowed during the last 5K.
So pleased to achieve the distance, I'll now work on trying to beat my time...


----------



## stephec (11 Apr 2021)

I keep saying that I'll do a half again some day.

I've done three already, two in 25°c heat that were horrible, and my first one that was undulating round two laps of Tatton Park, my hamstrings cramped at nine miles and I had to jeff to the finish, it probably didn't help that I'd never run more than ten miles before that.


----------



## Spartak (31 Oct 2021)

Yesterday I kept my years challenge going of running a 10K in each calendar month, headed out along the Bristol / Bath cycle path to the tunnel at Staple Hill, recent rain had made this flooded in some parts, I then ran back through the lovely Page Park and thru Downend. 
10K in 59 mins...


----------



## Goldenretriever (31 Oct 2021)

Been months since I posted and I seem to have turned into a runner, can't seem to make myself ride. Rode twelve times in March and probably between 5-10 times since. Used to run about once a month doing parkrun, around 27-28 mins for 5k, have volunteered more than I've run. Have managed to run under 24 mins a couple of timesbut have found I like longer distances. First 10k was around 54 and recently did a 10k race, if I hadn't been held up in the first mile would've broken 50 mins. Tried a half marathon which hurt, was amazed to find I was under 2 hours, by 40 secs!


----------



## Milzy (31 Oct 2021)

I used to do sub 40 10k’s often but went all in on cycling. I hate running in summer & hate cycling in winter. Sometimes think about going for a plod in the rain. Regular running reverses your cellular body age. I’m not sure if it’s the exact same for cycling.


----------



## Cathryn (31 Oct 2021)

I'm trying desperately to get back into running after really not feeling it all year. I've really got back into cycling which is GOOOD but running is so much more time efficient for weekdays - I can't bring myself to ride in the dark or bad weather for 'fun'. I've signed up for a HM as motivation but it's not working!


----------



## Cathryn (31 Oct 2021)

Goldenretriever said:


> Tried a half marathon which hurt, was amazed to find I was under 2 hours, by 40 secs!



Congrats on the sub-two, that's such a big moment!!!


----------



## mudsticks (31 Oct 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I'm trying desperately to get back into running after really not feeling it all year. I've really got back into cycling which is GOOOD but running is so much more time efficient for weekdays - I can't bring myself to ride in the dark or bad weather for 'fun'. I've signed up for a HM as motivation but it's not working!



I stopped running in the summer, I didn't like doing it in in the heat..

And of course longer sessions of cycling are more feasible with longer days.
And there's the beach, and and...

I'm going to take it up again in a couple of weeks time though, as it did make me feel so much better..Throughout the winter, having that big old burst of exercise in just an hour.

I didn't lose fitness so much.

Where I am though there's lots of splishy sploshy , fun muddy tracks and high heathland to run on..
I guess it's harder if you've not got that..

Tbh I never really 'felt like' going running, in the way that I often randomly 'feel like' going for a bike ride..

I think you have to make an appointment with yourself (or even someone else) and just go for it.

No questions asked of yourself as to whether you _want_ to, or feel like it .
Because its sooo easy to say you'll do it tomorrow..

Is there some other reward or incentive you can give yourself, if the half marathon goal isn't doing it for you ,??


----------



## Goldenretriever (31 Oct 2021)

Hi @Cathryn, it was my first half by default, did a Forest Gump and kept going. Should've bought the new running shoes before rather than after though. Running just seems easier atm and safer.


----------



## mudsticks (31 Oct 2021)

Goldenretriever said:


> Hi @Cathryn, it was my first half by default, did a Forest Gump and kept going. Should've bought the new running shoes before rather than after though. Running just seems easier atm and safer.



Sounds like you've earned some new shoes .

Top effort


----------



## Cathryn (31 Oct 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Is there some other reward or incentive you can give yourself, if the half marathon goal isn't doing it for you ,??



My November goal is to do 100 miles - I used to do this as a matter of course, but haven't done it for over a year now. I might let myself spend some money on Velovixen if I achieve it


----------



## Cathryn (31 Oct 2021)

Goldenretriever said:


> Hi @Cathryn, it was my first half by default, did a Forest Gump and kept going. Should've bought the new running shoes before rather than after though. Running just seems easier atm and safer.



You def need new shoes!!


----------



## Cirrus (31 Oct 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I'm trying desperately to get back into running after really not feeling it all year. I've really got back into cycling which is GOOOD but running is so much more time efficient for weekdays - I can't bring myself to ride in the dark or bad weather for 'fun'. I've signed up for a HM as motivation but it's not working!


I find creating a plan tends to work for me, I set one up on Garmin connect and it syncs with my watch, which then tells me what to do. I can get quite unfocussed so having a plan helps, once I have one I tend to follow it!

Done a few halves but only one marathon so far, had a crazy notion to try and do a marathon in each of the English counties but doubt it will ever happen...


----------



## mudsticks (31 Oct 2021)

Cathryn said:


> My November goal is to do 100 miles - I used to do this as a matter of course, but haven't done it for over a year now. I might let myself spend some money on Velovixen if I achieve it



Maybe write yourself a fancy curlicued 'Promisary Award Certificate' regarding that spending.
.
With a picture of what you'll buy, and then stick it on the fridge, or by the front door maybe to remind yourself.

Or even have graded amounts of 'reward' depending on what mileage you achieve..

Depends on what motivates you really


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Oct 2021)

With all the kerfuffle of lockdown I sort of lost my MoJo. A couple of things changed that, the biggest being Mrs Tenkaykev regaining the confidence to start running again after knee replacement surgery about 12 years ago. She had a major post op infection which nearly did for her. We both have Garmin watches that have Garmin Coach available so we have entered a New Years Day 1/4 Marathon and are both following a " Get you round" 10k plan. You decide how many days you are able to train and it builds a plan around your goal. It's really useful to see what the day's recommendation is and we find it a great incentive to get out of the door. The fact that you get feedback as you progress, and the plan adapts according to how your body is responding to the plan is quite sophisticated ( the watch measures Pace, heart rate, cadence etc and factors this into the next recommended workout )


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Oct 2021)

Cirrus said:


> I find creating a plan tends to work for me, I set one up on Garmin connect and it syncs with my watch, which then tells me what to do. I can get quite unfocussed so having a plan helps, once I have one I tend to follow it!
> 
> Done a few halves but only one marathon so far, had a crazy notion to try and do a marathon in each of the English counties but doubt it will ever happen...


The Marathon in every county sounds like a great idea, half the fun is in the planning and logistics.


----------



## Cirrus (31 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> The Marathon in every county sounds like a great idea, half the fun is in the planning and logistics.


As I said a crazy notion, but it's not totally gone from where notions are stored.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Oct 2021)

Cirrus said:


> As I said a crazy notion, but it's not totally gone from where notions are stored.


I just checked and see that there are 48 English Counties! I hadn't realised that there were so many. Still, one a week should see you finished within a calendar year...


----------



## Cathryn (31 Oct 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Maybe write yourself a fancy curlicued 'Promisary Award Certificate' regarding that spending.
> .
> With a picture of what you'll buy, and then stick it on the fridge, or by the front door maybe to remind yourself.
> 
> ...



You are excellent at this! I wish you lived locally!


----------



## mudsticks (31 Oct 2021)

Cathryn said:


> You are excellent at this! I wish you lived locally!



I do live locally 

To me. 

But I _also_ struggle, with motivation to do what I know is _ultimately_ the _better_ plan.

We are _evolutionarily_ programmed to be a bit lazy , and conserve our energies


Made total sense in the world we evolved in , where calories were scarce, and the getting of them would have been hard.

We've reversed that situation now, so calories are abundant, and the energy required to get them in is minimal. 

So we have to trick or reward our 'lazy @rse' selves in into 'doing what's good for us'... 

Its quite hard.to overcome our instincts to do less.
Without some kind of _tangible_ rewards.. 

I've never found admonishing, or berating myself into exercise to be much use.. 

It's got to be _some_ sort of fun..

Even if it's muddy, rainy, endorphin raising "type 2 fun'" 

Having a running buddy , even just to start, to make inescapable 'dates' with, because you know they need motivation, helps to get going 

Is there anyone local to you, you can do that with ??


----------



## Cathryn (31 Oct 2021)

[QUOTE="mudsticks, post: 6574968, member: 76432"

Having a running buddy , even just to start, to make inescapable 'dates' with, because you know they need motivation, helps to get going

Is there anyone local to you, you can do that with ??
[/QUOTE]

I have several running buddies but they're all faster than me, which I find quite discouraging and actually was the cause of me falling out of love with running. They would be mortified to know this, as they're the lovliest girls and I adore them and their company. I just need to maybe swallow my pride a little.


----------



## mudsticks (31 Oct 2021)

Cathryn said:


> [QUOTE="mudsticks, post: 6574968, member: 76432"
> 
> Having a running buddy , even just to start, to make inescapable 'dates' with, because you know they need motivation, helps to get going
> 
> Is there anyone local to you, you can do that with ??



I have several running buddies but they're all faster than me, which I find quite discouraging and actually was the cause of me falling out of love with running. They would be mortified to know this, as they're the lovliest girls and I adore them and their company. I just need to maybe swallow my pride a little.
[/QUOTE]

I can get that..

I like to consider myself _not_ overly competitive, but it's very hard _not_ to compare yourself with others.

I was lucky to start off with a very understanding person almost half my age..

So I never had that insult to my ego, when I had to send _her_ off on an extra loop of tracks and she caught me up later. 

You'd _expect_ her to be more sprightly.

Also I did this sneaky thing of starting her talking on one of her favourite subjects in the hope she'd run out of puff, on the hills .. 
It only _sort_ of worked  

Is there anyone _less_ fit you can introduce to the 'joys' of running ??


----------



## Cathryn (31 Oct 2021)

mudsticks said:


> I have several running buddies but they're all faster than me, which I find quite discouraging and actually was the cause of me falling out of love with running. They would be mortified to know this, as they're the lovliest girls and I adore them and their company. I just need to maybe swallow my pride a little.



I can get that..

I like to consider myself _not_ overly competitive, but it's very hard _not_ to compare yourself with others.

I was lucky to start off with a very understanding person almost half my age..

So I never had that insult to my ego, when I had to send _her_ off on an extra loop of tracks and she caught me up later.

You'd _expect_ her to be more sprightly.

Also I did this sneaky thing of starting her talking on one of her favourite subjects in the hope she'd run out of puff, on the hills ..
It only _sort_ of worked 

Is there anyone _less_ fit you can introduce to the 'joys' of running ??
[/QUOTE]

Hahaha....I have a husband who needs to do some training too. I may do some influencing.


----------



## mudsticks (31 Oct 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I can get that..
> 
> I like to consider myself _not_ overly competitive, but it's very hard _not_ to compare yourself with others.
> 
> ...



Hahaha....I have a husband who needs to do some training too. I may do some influencing.
[/QUOTE]

Good luck with that Cathryn..  

Might be fine, so long as he doesn't get _too_ fit , _too_ quickly . 

And then starts going on about doing _full_ marathons


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Nov 2021)

I'm considering entering this weeks _ParkRun_. it'll probably be at Pontefract, which will be event ‘477’
If I do, it'll be the first time I've run (at all) since event 456 (22nd Feb 2020)

Firstly, I need to find my shoes, then a t-shirt that still fits over the fat
I used to be reasonably quick on this course, when fit, with a PB of 21:10

I was there, at the first (trial) event, when there was only 42 of us!
https://www.parkrun.org.uk/pontefract/parkrunner/141382/


----------



## Spartak (16 Nov 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'm considering entering this weeks _ParkRun_. it'll probably be at Pontefract
> If I do, it'll be the first time I've run (at all) since event 456 (22nd Feb 2020)
> 
> Firstly, I need to find my shoes, then a t-shirt that still fits over the fat
> ...



Just introduced my daughter ( 12 ) to the 5K Parkrun ( she'd done a few junior events ), the first week she said she'd run with me, as soon as the hooter went that was the last I saw of her... 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Nov 2021)

Spartak said:


> Just introduced my daughter ( 12 ) to the 5K Parkrun ( she'd done a few junior events ), the first week she said she'd run with me, as soon as the hooter went that was the last I saw of her... 🤣🤣🤣



That's why I started again, last Jan/Feb
My daughter (19 at the time) had been running around the block, & I had a (sort of) bet with her that she could do it
I expected to get left behind too, at her first event (_449_)
However, it was 'trot/walk' for most of it, as she didn't realise how far it was/or the 'drags'

'_451_' she went round with a friend, & told me to _go at your own speed_, so I did & just waited for her at the finish
I was quicker, but _'455' _was even better, & gave me some confidence back


----------



## Spartak (16 Nov 2021)

Good to see this thread being revived...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Nov 2021)

Spartak said:


> Good to see this thread being revived...


No, that'll be me, on Saturday!!

I'll have to wear my dog-tags!!!


----------



## Znook (16 Nov 2021)

@Richard A Thackeray I was in the same boat, but due to a hernia and waiting on surgery then recovery from same. It's amazing how much fitness you lose when you're not active. This past Saturday was my second parkrun, so getting myself back into it now six weeks post surgery. My times are pants but that's to be expected, but I'll keep at it probably including a bit of treadmill work during the week.

All the best in getting back your fitness, same to anyone else in the same situation.


----------



## IanSmithCSE (16 Nov 2021)

Good morning,

No I am not a runner! I used to be but decided to run along the river bank at dawn about 6 weeks ago,




unfortunately it remained dark in this section, there's lot of trees, and I ran off the paved area onto the mud, and the drop is bigger than it appears in this picture.

Twisted ankle was fine soon as I have a bike with flat pedals and can ride it with my instep/heel, for some reason the pulled calf is taking longer to heal.

So if you see a 1,500 lumens bike light where you are running, it is overflow from me being more sensible.

Bye

Ian


----------



## Venod (16 Nov 2021)

@Richard A Thackeray 

Richard have you any influence at Pontefract Park Run ? I have run round the racecourse numerous times but I have only done the Park Run 5K twice because I find the laps round the lake unnecessary and if wet or icy dangerous with the corners, it also has the general public walking and fishing, all it needs is the start moving back a bit and the finish moving to somewhere opposite the racecourse stands to make it a safer course.


----------



## cougie uk (16 Nov 2021)

Venod said:


> @Richard A Thackeray
> 
> Richard have you any influence at Pontefract Park Run ? I have run round the racecourse numerous times but I have only done the Park Run 5K twice because I find the laps round the lake unnecessary and if wet or icy dangerous with the corners, it also has the general public walking and fishing, all it needs is the start moving back a bit and the finish moving to somewhere opposite the racecourse stands to make it a safer course.


Email address is pontefract@parkrun.com


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Nov 2021)

Venod said:


> @Richard A Thackeray
> 
> Richard have you any influence at Pontefract Park Run ? I have run round the racecourse numerous times but I have only done the Park Run 5K twice because I find the laps round the lake unnecessary and if wet or icy dangerous with the corners, it also has the general public walking and fishing, all it needs is the start moving back a bit and the finish moving to somewhere opposite the racecourse stands to make it a safer course.


Sorry, none what so ever
I know a few of the main people, but that’s all


----------



## Cathryn (16 Nov 2021)

mudsticks said:


> So we have to trick or reward our 'lazy @rse' selves in into 'doing what's good for us'...
> 
> Its quite hard.to overcome our instincts to do less.
> Without some kind of _tangible_ rewards..



Reporting in, @mudsticks! I am doing so well this month!

I set myself the arbitrary goal of 100 miles this month - something I did every month for YEARS but haven't done since at least the pandemic! I set out how many miles I needed to run on my calendar and...I'm doing it. I'm back at running club every Monday and I'm roping friends into my long weekend runs. And I've dangled myself a Rapha carrot on a stick at the end if I do it!

Best of all... I'm enjoying it. And I'm getting stronger and fitter! It's brilliant. I even found myself running loops round my village in the dark, rain and cold last Friday night and buzzing about it. You are an excellent motivator - thank you.


----------



## mudsticks (16 Nov 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Reporting in, @mudsticks! I am doing so well this month!
> 
> I set myself the arbitrary goal of 100 miles this month - something I did every month for YEARS but haven't done since at least the pandemic! I set out how many miles I needed to run on my calendar and...I'm doing it. I'm back at running club every Monday and I'm roping friends into my long weekend runs. And I've dangled myself a Rapha carrot on a stick at the end if I do it!
> 
> Best of all... I'm enjoying it. And I'm getting stronger and fitter! It's brilliant. I even found myself running loops round my village in the dark, rain and cold last Friday night and buzzing about it. You are an excellent motivator - thank you.



Ace and brilliant well done you, and sociable too .. 

Carrots all the way.. 

I've not got back to it yet myself, but I did a fair old mileage stomping around Glasgow these last couple of weeks
(especially the times I got a bit lost )

Unfortunately I brought a head cold home too, but so long as it doesn't go to my chest I'll be off out for an exploratory wiggle round the commons this weekend..

Building up very gradually.
Walk run, walk run.

Like you I want to _enjoy_ it , so I keep at it..

None of this 'no pain no gain ' nonsense.

No pain, is no pain, and much more fun..

Your success is motivating _me_ now.

I'm actually looking forward to it ..

I got up to doing 12 miles in one go, last year..

And it'll do me, if I can do that again...

That's a 'riverside run' to the sea and back  

Now for the reward .. Apart from just _doing_ it.

Hmm, I'm half thinking a train ticket to Southern Spain for a break in February..?? 

I am _so_ worth it after all


----------



## Domus (18 Nov 2021)

Just registered for Parkrun. Will be going to Bolton. A few weeks though as I have just started week 7 of Couch to 5K. A full 25 minutes this morning with 2 more this week

so perhaps early December for my first attempt


----------



## Spartak (20 Nov 2021)

Domus said:


> Just registered for Parkrun. Will be going to Bolton. A few weeks though as I have just started week 7 of Couch to 5K. A full 25 minutes this morning with 2 more this week
> 
> so perhaps early December for my first attempt



Parkrun is great with runners of all abilities. 

Did the Pomphrey Hill one this morning on the outskirts of Bristol. 
Ran from home to the start & back again after !!!


----------



## stephec (20 Nov 2021)

Domus said:


> Just registered for Parkrun. Will be going to Bolton. A few weeks though as I have just started week 7 of Couch to 5K. A full 25 minutes this morning with 2 more this week
> 
> so perhaps early December for my first attempt


There's plenty of choice near you, Heaton Park's not too far away but it's a bit hilly near the end, although Bolton is as well. 

I'm biased as it's my home one, but Worsley Woods is the best one round here, and not much further if you're driving.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Nov 2021)

Erm.........

Rather embarrassingly, I woke up at looked at the clock, at 06:30, so I thought "_I'll have another 5 minutes_" (as you do!)

Next time I opened them, it was 08:40.......... _"Bugger!" _

I've go the next 4 Saturdays off, so there's another chance


----------



## mudsticks (20 Nov 2021)

Managed my usual 5 mile circuit , about 2/3 running to 1/3 walking.
Tried to walk fast up the hills. 

Didn't hate it, and want to go again soon. 

Not bad considering I'm still getting over a cold.

Stopped for a couple of fruitful chats with some locals too. 







Also note to self..
Need a new sports bra


----------



## Spartak (2 Jan 2022)

My 2021 running stats, managed to achieve my two goals for the year, 500K plus to run a 10K every calendar month. 

Here's to 2022.... 🏃🏼‍♂️ 👍


----------



## Domus (2 Jan 2022)

Two Bolton Parkruns completed, 34 minutes, and 32 minutes. A few solo runs of around 5 Kms including two on the same day when I took my car in for service surprisingly the garage is 5 Kms form home. After my Christmas / New Year cold has finally gone hoping to continue.


----------



## bigjim (2 Jan 2022)

Domus said:


> Two Bolton Parkruns completed, 34 minutes, and 32 minutes. A few solo runs of around 5 Kms including two on the same day when I took my car in for service surprisingly the garage is 5 Kms form home. After my Christmas / New Year cold has finally gone hoping to continue.


Very active running club in Radcliffe.


----------



## mudsticks (9 Jan 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Reporting in, @mudsticks! I am doing so well this month!
> 
> I set myself the arbitrary goal of 100 miles this month - something I did every month for YEARS but haven't done since at least the pandemic! I set out how many miles I needed to run on my calendar and...I'm doing it. I'm back at running club every Monday and I'm roping friends into my long weekend runs. And I've dangled myself a Rapha carrot on a stick at the end if I do it!
> 
> Best of all... I'm enjoying it. And I'm getting stronger and fitter! It's brilliant. I even found myself running loops round my village in the dark, rain and cold last Friday night and buzzing about it. You are an excellent motivator - thank you.


Hows it going @Cathryn ??

Still getting out there and enjoying it I hope..
Even if it's more like bog snorkeling sometimes.

I'm settling into a routine of three X five mile 'runs' a week, just under an hour..
Muddy and hilly and sloshy and fun, and the bare bones of the trees are beautiful.

As the days draw out, I'm planning to make the weekend run a bit longer to get back towards that 12 miles in one go, target..

I like the fittening up part of course , but I'm finding there's something about running - more so even than hiking or cycling, that really helps to shake out the negativity , and overthinking..

Oh and of course doing the all important stretching afterwards too. 

Hope yr still on it anyhow 👍🏼🌳💃👍🏼🔥
Did you earn yr Rapha carrot yet ???


----------



## Cathryn (9 Jan 2022)

Hey! I loved my Nov challenge! I had a step back in December (school nativity and then a ski trip) but am now trying to run 3 x weekly with a long run of 6 miles max at the weekend. I didn’t love the longer runs! 

I haven’t yet bought my Rapha carrot…I keep scouring the sales!! 

I think my Jan - March goal is to get faster at the 5k. I’d love to get under 27 mins again, that feels like a stretching but do-able goal! And it frees up weekends to ride my bike!


----------



## mudsticks (9 Jan 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Hey! I loved my Nov challenge! I had a step back in December (school nativity and then a ski trip) but am now trying to run 3 x weekly with a long run of 6 miles max at the weekend. I didn’t love the longer runs!
> 
> I haven’t yet bought my Rapha carrot…I keep scouring the sales!!
> 
> I think my Jan - March goal is to get faster at the 5k. I’d love to get under 27 mins again, that feels like a stretching but do-able goal! And it frees up weekends to ride my bike!



Good news - i imagine ski trips are fairly energetic as well though.

All the best with your speeding up if that's your goal - 

i think i'm definitely a distance over speed type person - same with my cycling and hiking in the main - just-keep-going 
although I've an unfair advantage of quite long legs - which means I've got a bit of a built in speed advantage already ..

Anyhoo up so long as we're enjoying it, and we're not getting injured - can't afford for that to happen 

Well its none of my business of course, but I'd say don't settle for 'discount' ' rewards' - the point is you worked for it - go for the full price splurge I'd say - or you could be waiting months .. 

And you need to get the next, 'sub 27' incentive lined up in your sights


----------



## Cathryn (9 Jan 2022)

mudsticks said:


> Good news - i imagine ski trips are fairly energetic as well though.
> 
> All the best with your speeding up if that's your goal -
> 
> ...


 You are an excellent cheerleader and I am grateful for your encouragement!


----------



## Spartak (9 Jan 2022)

I've started January with the aim of running at least 2K everyday ! 
So far so good..... Just completed Day 9.


----------



## Spartak (15 Jan 2022)

Just ran the Chipping Sodbury Parkrun, 3 laps of the Ridings playing fields on the edge of the town. 
Finished in 29 minutes at a nice pace of 5:55 / km... 👍

I've now run for 15 consecutive days in January, halfway through my challenge !


----------



## mudsticks (15 Jan 2022)

Spartak said:


> Just ran the Chipping Sodbury Parkrun, 3 laps of the Ridings playing fields on the edge of the town.
> Finished in 29 minutes at a nice pace of 5:55 / km... 👍
> 
> I've now run for 15 consecutive days in January, halfway through my challenge !


Great effort - well done 

Its probs fine cos you're not going at it like a mad thing , but aren't we supposed to have a rest day now and then, to let our bodies recover repair and rebuild, every so often ?

Or is that just me finding a feeble excuse _not_ to run everyday..??


----------



## Spartak (15 Jan 2022)

mudsticks said:


> Great effort - well done
> 
> Its probs fine cos you're not going at it like a mad thing , but aren't we supposed to have a rest day now and then, to let our bodies recover repair and rebuild, every so often ?
> 
> Or is that just me finding a feeble excuse _not_ to run everyday..??



Some days I'm just doing steady 2K runs, legs and knees feel fine, if anything they feel stronger everyday.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jan 2022)

At least 2 of the local ParkRuns were cancelled around here, due to ice/frost


----------



## mudsticks (15 Jan 2022)

Spartak said:


> Some days I'm just doing steady 2K runs, legs and knees feel fine, if anything they feel stronger everyday.



Good, I'd imagine that's well within the bounds of sensibleness, little by little we're getting a bit fitter... 

It _should_ be strengthening for sure..

I'm just back from my usual 5 mile circuit.

Slightly delayed, at one point by having to help herd some escaped sheep, who had _also_ decided to go for a little run in the lanes 

Seems as if we're all at it.. 😊


----------



## Spartak (15 Jan 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> At least 2 of the local ParkRuns were cancelled around here, due to ice/frost



Very icy ❄ at Chipping Sodbury today...


----------



## Domus (15 Jan 2022)

Suffered a calf strain at last week's Bolton Parkrun. Volunteered for this week, turned up to find it cancelled.


----------



## Spartak (24 Jan 2022)

Still going strong on my January running challenge of running at least 2K a day. Had a good weekend in Cornwall running every day in Newquay, St. Ives & Padstow.

Did a 10K this morning as I had to drop car off at the garage for its annual service, so ran home... 🏃🏼‍♂️ 👍


----------



## Spartak (31 Jan 2022)

Finished my January running challenge this evening of running at least 2K a day throughout the month.
In doing so I clocked up just over 100 kms in total.

Tomorrow I'm gonna eat cake 🍰... 🤣


----------



## Legs (28 May 2022)

Did my first Parkrun since October 2016 today: the inaugural event at Bramshall Road Park in my home town of Uttoxeter. There was a turnout of 160 runners which was excellent. I tried starting easy and finishing hard, but gave myself a calf strain in the last few hundred metres! I clocked 21:02, which I’m quite pleased with since I haven’t really run for four or five years. A bit annoyed to have to walk sideways down stairs: hoping I haven’t done myself a proper injury…


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 May 2022)

Legs said:


> Did my first Parkrun since October 2016 today: the inaugural event at Bramshall Road Park in my home town of Uttoxeter. There was a turnout of 160 runners which was excellent. I tried starting easy and finishing hard, but gave myself a calf strain in the last few hundred metres! I clocked 21:02, which I’m quite pleased with since I haven’t really run for four or five years. A bit annoyed to have to walk sideways down stairs: hoping I haven’t done myself a proper injury…



That’s a great time for 5k, you must be a “ proper” runner 😉😁
I’m In my fourth week of physio following a calf injury at Meadowmill parkrun. You probably already know, but I’ll mention it anyway, with a calf injury don’t do any stretching, instead put a heel pad in the affected side to relieve the pull on the muscle and give it time to heal.
All the best for a rapid recovery 👍


----------



## Venod (29 May 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> instead put a heel pad in the affected side to relieve the pull on the muscle and give it time to heal



Every day is a learning day, as a life long runner its new advice to me.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 May 2022)

Venod said:


> Every day is a learning day, as a life long runner its new advice to me.


Yes, I’ve been a runner for over forty years 😮 I’ve had my fair share of injuries over the years and probably spent a small fortune on treatments. I had an excellent physio who sadly passed away a couple of years ago, I’m now being treated by his son. The heel lift is to relieve the stress on the damaged muscle and allow it time to heal. Coupled with ice and massage that should sort out the problem.


----------



## Legs (29 May 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> That’s a great time for 5k, you must be a “ proper” runner 😉😁
> I’m In my fourth week of physio following a calf injury at Meadowmill parkrun. You probably already know, but I’ll mention it anyway, with a calf injury don’t do any stretching, instead put a heel pad in the affected side to relieve the pull on the muscle and give it time to heal.
> All the best for a rapid recovery 👍


Thanks Kev, that sounds like good advice. I got around 2km of Junior PR this morning with my youngest, and it doesn’t feel much worse than the nasty bout of DOMS that’s afflicting the rest of my legs!


----------



## Spartak (29 May 2022)

Great effort @Legs ... 

A running friend of mine told me recently that the most frustrating part of running is getting injured, he is right. 

I'm just recovering from a knee injury, done a couple of very steady 3kms over the last 10 days, gonna keep my pace low and make sure I warm up correctly over the next few weeks...


----------



## Spartak (13 Jun 2022)

Ran my first 'official' 10K race yesterday, the Chew Valley 10K.
Starting in the village of Bishop Sutton it was a circular route up to Hinton Blewitt.
Over 600 runners of differing abilities took part in the 10th anniversary of this event.












As you can see from the elevation chart the section up to Hinton Blewitt was very challenging with most people in my group walking the steep section.

My official time was 1:00:40 which I'm very pleased with considering the heat & the hill, and gives me a goal to get under the hour next year... 👍


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Jun 2022)

Spartak said:


> Ran my first 'official' 10K race yesterday, the Chew Valley 10K.
> Starting in the village of Bishop Sutton it was a circular route up to Hinton Blewitt.
> Over 600 runners of differing abilities took part in the 10th anniversary of this event.
> 
> ...



Congratulations, that's a very good run over that terrain. You'll knock socks off that time next year 👍😎


----------



## Chislenko (13 Jun 2022)

Spartak said:


> Ran my first 'official' 10K race yesterday, the Chew Valley 10K.
> Starting in the village of Bishop Sutton it was a circular route up to Hinton Blewitt.
> Over 600 runners of differing abilities took part in the 10th anniversary of this event.
> 
> ...



Well done, my days of getting under an hour for 10k are well in the past but still like to get out and do a bit but at a more sedate pace these days! 

I always find going for a run great thinking / planning time to mull over anything that may need sorting.


----------



## stephec (13 Jun 2022)

Spartak said:


> Ran my first 'official' 10K race yesterday, the Chew Valley 10K.
> Starting in the village of Bishop Sutton it was a circular route up to Hinton Blewitt.
> Over 600 runners of differing abilities took part in the 10th anniversary of this event.
> 
> ...



Book a flat race in the autumn and you'll easily get under the hour.


----------



## Cathryn (13 Jun 2022)

That’s quite the hill! Congratulations!


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jun 2022)

This was our local marathon yesterday. Not sure I would have fancied it even in my younger days! Bit too much uphill right from the start which I’ve never liked.


----------



## Spartak (13 Jun 2022)

Cathryn said:


> That’s quite the hill! Congratulations!



I've struggled up there on a bike... 🤣


----------



## Legs (25 Jul 2022)

Crippling DOMS still from Parkrun on Saturday. Maybe I need to do more running - I looked on Strava and apparently the last time I ran a distance more than 5k was February 2020! But I'm concerned that if I start doing long runs again I'll aggravate my patellar tracking injury...


----------



## Spartak (25 Jul 2022)

Ran a 5K this morning with a pace of 5:29 km, which I know isn't super speedy but was my fastest run of the year, recently I'd been plodding around the 6:00 - 6:15 mark so was pleased with that pace. 
Maybe 6 days off the beer has helped...?!?!


----------



## Chislenko (25 Jul 2022)

Spartak said:


> Ran a 5K this morning with a pace of 5:29 km, which I know isn't super speedy but was my fastest run of the year, recently I'd been plodding around the 6:00 - 6:15 mark so was pleased with that pace.
> Maybe 6 days off the beer has helped...?!?!



I have just returned from 3.5 miles (whatever that is in km's) and must admit I appear to be getting slower by the day 😟😟

Despite lots of pre and post run stretching I continually have a tight right calf for the first mile of each run which "rights itself" as I progress. 

Don't know what it is but it also lets me know about it if I come to a hill at the latter stages of a long bike ride.

It is the leg I have had two DVT episodes in so perhaps it is telling me to give up exercise and become a couch potato!!


----------



## Jameshow (18 Oct 2022)

Tell us your runs, your training, your racing!!
no e running please!


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2022)

What about running to the toilet?


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Oct 2022)

I am very slowly and carefully just starting to get back into it. I’ve to be careful with back/sciatic niggles occasionally.

It will be frustrating, but I am going to give the MAF method of keeping to a very low heart rate a go, at least for a while. I will need to go early with the head torch so nobody can see me shuffling along so slowly!


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Oct 2022)

There’s already a thread for runners *here. *

What’s with stupid smilies? Cease and desist already, they are most irksome.


----------



## Jameshow (18 Oct 2022)

Re


EltonFrog said:


> There’s already a thread for runners *here. *
> 
> What’s with stupid smilies? Cease and desist already, they are most irksome.


Didn't realise there was a running thread! 
Removed the silly faces!


----------



## Milkfloat (18 Oct 2022)

EltonFrog said:


> What’s with stupid smilies? Cease and desist already, they are most irksome.


Runners don't smile. Honestly, think about when was the last time you saw one smile whilst running?


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Oct 2022)

Milkfloat said:


> Runners don't smile. Honestly, think about when was the last time you saw one smile whilst running?



If you did it was me! I've always smiled when I run, seeing other runners with grim faces makes me more determined to keep a cheerful expression. I believe that it also helps when the going gets tough, and it uses less energy than carrying a frown. When I've been suffering during a run I'll ask myself " Is this as bad as Toothache? " and the answers always No.
😁🏃😁


----------



## Jameshow (18 Oct 2022)

I smile and thank the Marshalls as it gives me a psychological advantage over the other competitors! 
I ran the MK marathon one year and this chap I was running with, had is wife and 2 kids pop up at almost every road junction - jelly babies, banners and sports drinks at hand. However at mile 20 they disappeared as did his morale! I realised they had driven to the stadium. I chuckled to myself and left him somewhere in mile21! 🤣🤣


----------



## Teamfixed (18 Oct 2022)

We do regular "jogs" now, I find it a good and super time efficient way to get the ticker ticking. I'm quite surprised at how rubbish I am now... the old sack of potatoes (polite version) feeling. In 2008 I was sub 3.30 marathon and sub 1.30 for a half, 40.5min 10k and could even go under 5mins for 1500m! Oh well 
I am a tinsy bit less light now though I guess.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Oct 2022)

Mod Note:
Threads merged.


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (22 Oct 2022)

I got into running 6 years ago in my late 40’s. I made the mistake early on of building up too quickly and picking running shoes just because everyone else seemed to be wearing them. As a result I picked up an injury that made me pause and rethink.

After a gait analysis session I settled on a pair of running shoes that suited me best and moved on from there. Now, 6 years on, and after another gait analysis, I have changed shoe brand and model as the updates to the previous shoes made them less optimal for me.

I ran my first marathon 19 months after taking up running and completed my latest, London, a few weeks ago. Over the next few months I will be keeping things ticking over before I ramp up again for my next marathon in June 2023.


----------



## Hebe (22 Oct 2022)

I used to go fell running in the peak district. Then did very little running for about 30 years. Just finished week 6 of couch to 5k and now running 30 minutes 3x week. On road at the moment just starting to build in some hills.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> I used to go fell running in the peak district. Then did very little running for about 30 years. Just finished week 6 of couch to 5k and now running 30 minutes 3x week. On road at the moment just starting to build in some hills.



I've nothing but admiration for fell runners. I was walking on the Yorkshire Moors with Mrs Tenkaykev when we saw what appeared to be a distant figure approaching, It turned out to be two fell runners who seemed to be floating effortlessly over the very rugged terrain. Truly awesome and truly bonkers.


----------



## Cathryn (22 Oct 2022)

A formerly avid runner, I’m struggling to be motivated to run but need to keep going as it’s such an efficient form of exercise during term time! Did Lyme Park parkrun today - a very hill trail course which was utterly beautiful!


----------



## Spartak (22 Oct 2022)

Cathryn said:


> A formerly avid runner, I’m struggling to be motivated to run but need to keep going as it’s such an efficient form of exercise during term time! Did Lyme Park parkrun today - a very hill trail course which was utterly beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 665494



Parkrun is great... 👍

Regardless of your ability everyone is welcomed and encouraged.


----------



## Hebe (22 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> It turned out to be two fell runners who seemed to be floating effortlessly over the very rugged terrain. Truly awesome and truly bonkers


I never got the hang of the effortlessly floating bit  It was so satisfying though. Less than ten minutes run from the house and I felt as if I was in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## stephec (25 Oct 2022)

Regular.Cyclist said:


> I got into running 6 years ago in my late 40’s. I made the mistake early on of building up too quickly and picking running shoes just because everyone else seemed to be wearing them. As a result I picked up an injury that made me pause and rethink.
> 
> After a gait analysis session I settled on a pair of running shoes that suited me best and moved on from there. Now, 6 years on, and after another gait analysis, I have changed shoe brand and model as the updates to the previous shoes made them less optimal for me.
> 
> I ran my first marathon 19 months after taking up running and completed my latest, London, a few weeks ago. Over the next few months I will be keeping things ticking over before I ramp up again for my next marathon in June 2023.



You sound exactly like me, apart from the marathon madness, 10k's enough for me, I like the smaller club races where you can park up and get your number without any fuss. 

Straight to the start, and then you're back in your car less than an hour later job done.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2022)

stephec said:


> You sound exactly like me, apart from the marathon madness, 10k's enough for me, I like the smaller club races where you can park up and get your number without any fuss.
> 
> Straight to the start, and then you're back in your car less than an hour later job done.



Good to see you're still running.  I'm already getting frustrated trying to do a gentle build up of low heart rate miles. Bloody Garmin kept bleeping at me this morning so had to keep slowing down and walk any hills. I'll persevere and hope I see signs it's working within a few more weeks.


----------



## Hebe (25 Oct 2022)

I bought trail shoes yesterday as the urge to get off road is not going away. Hopefully once I’m back onto muddy hills my 5k runs on tarmac will be much easier/faster by comparison!


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> I bought trail shoes yesterday as the urge to get off road is not going away. Hopefully once I’m back onto muddy hills my 5k runs on tarmac will be much easier/faster by comparison!



Hills are your friends 👍


----------



## stephec (25 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Good to see you're still running.  I'm already getting frustrated trying to do a gentle build up of low heart rate miles. Bloody Garmin kept bleeping at me this morning so had to keep slowing down and walk any hills. I'll persevere and hope I see signs it's working within a few more weeks.



Slow running worked for me last year, and if it wasn't for covid before Easter, and a knackered foot from June to August, it would have worked this year as well, it took about six months to really see the benefit though. 

Aren't you on Strava anymore?


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2022)

stephec said:


> Slow running worked for me last year, and if it wasn't for covid before Easter, and a knackered foot from June to August, it would have worked this year as well, it took about six months to really see the benefit though.
> 
> Aren't you on Strava anymore?



I cancelled my old account as my performances were becoming so pathetic  I did actually start a new one but only have a couple of local people I follow.


----------



## Hebe (25 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Hills are your friends 👍



I do hope so. I have such fond, muddy memories of running in the Peak District.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> I do hope so. I have such fond, muddy memories of running in the Peak District.



I ran the " Otter High Peaks Challenge " on a couple of occasions. Started in Buxton and a local company. " Otter Controls " being the sponsor of the event meant we got a post race meal in the works canteen 👍


----------



## Chislenko (25 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I cancelled my old account as my performances were becoming so pathetic  I did actually start a new one but only have a couple of local people I follow.



If it's any consolation Mo, my running has also suffered tremendously these past few months.

However we went to Ireland for a break last week so took my running gear. Just the pleasure of running somewhere different made a huge difference. I managed a five mile run which I have not done at home for a long long time.

Came back over the weekend, newly invigorated, went out yesterday on the "usual" local path, didn't even get to two miles and stopped and walked back!!

Went out on the bike today instead.


----------



## Chislenko (27 Oct 2022)

Managed a laboured three miles today, very hard going.

Strava shows you "matched runs" and I am a full two minutes a mile slower than when I did the same route back in March!!

Maybe be finally time to admit that old age is winning and sit on the couch and watch Antiques Road Show!


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Oct 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Managed a laboured three miles today, very hard going.
> 
> Strava shows you "matched runs" and I am a full two minutes a mile slower than when I did the same route back in March!!
> 
> Maybe be finally time to admit that old age is winning and sit on the couch and watch Antiques Road Show!



I sometimes feel the same, but I can be quite stubborn and bloody minded when it comes to pushing myself so I will persevere


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Oct 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Managed a laboured three miles today, very hard going.
> 
> Strava shows you "matched runs" and I am a full two minutes a mile slower than when I did the same route back in March!!
> 
> Maybe be finally time to admit that old age is winning and sit on the couch and watch Antiques Road Show!



Easy solution is to do as I did and switch from miles to kilometres. Then you can still run at eight minute pace 😉


----------



## Chislenko (27 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Easy solution is to do as I did and switch from miles to kilometres. Then you can still run at eight minute pace 😉



Good suggestion! I am in the process of clearing out my home office and I have just come across this medal. It's a long time since I was a half decent runner!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Oct 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Good suggestion! I am in the process of clearing out my home office and I have just come across this medal. It's a long time since I was a half decent runner!!
> 
> View attachment 666032



You’re still a decent runner Chislenko, you might be slower over the ground but you’re still working as hard ( or harder ) than you ever did. Was that the Manchester Marathon?


----------



## Chislenko (27 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> You’re still a decent runner Chislenko, you might be slower over the ground but you’re still working as hard ( or harder ) than you ever did. Was that the Manchester Marathon?



Yes it was, to be honest I don't know if Radio Picadilly is still going. 

And you are dead right, I am working a lot harder at it these days!!


----------



## Hebe (27 Oct 2022)

My new trail shoes have been slightly broken in, hopefully, with a roadish run and a couple of short walks. Just looked at tomorrow’s weather and decided on a lie-in while the early morning rain finishes, followed by what will undoubtedly be a muddy trail run to christen them off-road. And probably break me on the hill  It will be a time goal rather than distance


----------



## cougie uk (27 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> I used to go fell running in the peak district. Then did very little running for about 30 years. Just finished week 6 of couch to 5k and now running 30 minutes 3x week. On road at the moment just starting to build in some hills.



I have no idea how fell runners do it. I would be breaking my ankles multiple times each hill. 

I didn't even like the off-road bits in the Snowdonia marathon - turns out I can only run downhill on smooth tarmac and even then not if it's as steep as the run into Llanberis.

I do enjoy watching the Snowdon mountain race in the telly though. Mind you I've not seen that for years now?


----------



## Jameshow (27 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> My new trail shoes have been slightly broken in, hopefully, with a roadish run and a couple of short walks. Just looked at tomorrow’s weather and decided on a lie-in while the early morning rain finishes, followed by what will undoubtedly be a muddy trail run to christen them off-road. And probably break me on the hill  It will be a time goal rather than distance



What model. I have some Adidas terrax ones which I've not used as much as I should!


----------



## Hebe (27 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> What model. I have some Adidas terrax ones which I've not used as much as I should!



Mizuno Wave Daichi. Which I will be wearing _everywhere_ to justify the price…


----------



## Jameshow (27 Oct 2022)

Don't that's the worst thing to do! keep for the trails / fells!!


----------



## Hebe (27 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Don't that's the worst thing to do! keep for the trails / fells!!



Noted!


----------



## stephec (27 Oct 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Good suggestion! I am in the process of clearing out my home office and I have just come across this medal. It's a long time since I was a half decent runner!!
> 
> View attachment 666032



That used to go past the bottom of our road. 

Piccadilly 261 changed to Key 103 many years ago when the went from AM to FM.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Oct 2022)

stephec said:


> That used to go past the bottom of our road.
> 
> Piccadilly 261 changed to Key 103 many years ago when the went from AM to FM.



That got me thinking and I was trying to remember the various sponsors of the London Marathon over the years without using mr google. Mars, Virgin, Gillette, Flora, some security company… 
Best sponsor was for our local Marathon ( Poole ) which lasted for about ten years. Each finisher received a Poole Pottery special edition plate with a different design each year. This was at the time when the pottery was actually made on Poole Quay ( unfortunately it was sold to venture capitalists who shut most of it down and imported blanks from wherever) One of the girls in our running club worked at the Pottery at that time as an artist/ designer. The first plate design had a few local landmarks and the silhouette of a runner. We spotted that the silhouette was of her boyfriend 😄


----------



## Chislenko (28 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> That got me thinking and I was trying to remember the various sponsors of the London Marathon over the years without using mr google. Mars, Virgin, Gillette, Flora, some security company…
> Best sponsor was for our local Marathon ( Poole ) which lasted for about ten years. Each finisher received a Poole Pottery special edition plate with a different design each year. This was at the time when the pottery was actually made on Poole Quay ( unfortunately it was sold to venture capitalists who shut most of it down and imported blanks from wherever) One of the girls in our running club worked at the Pottery at that time as an artist/ designer. The first plate design had a few local landmarks and the silhouette of a runner. We spotted that the silhouette was of her boyfriend 😄



Back in the day I did quite a few marathons / half marathons that were sponsored by Mars and I don't know if it was just me but the last thing I wanted after running 13 / 26 miles was a Mars Bar at the finishing line. They always used to give you one with your medal back in the day.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Oct 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Back in the day I did quite a few marathons / half marathons that were sponsored by Mars and I don't know if it was just me but the last thing I wanted after running 13 / 26 miles was a Mars Bar at the finishing line. They always used to give you one with your medal back in the day.



Did the Salisbury Plain 15 several times. I think it was either November or February time of year. It was sponsored by a dairy company and you got a pint of milk at the finish! 🐄


----------



## Falsesummat (28 Oct 2022)

Started running 8 weeks ago after a 2 year layoff. FWIW, my running times are as follows, 1984 Hitchin Hard Half Marathon 1:21:30. Age 23
2014 Baldock Beast Half Marathon 1:39:50. Age 53
2018 Stevenage park run 21:47. Age 57
Now almost 62 and running 20 miles a week at steady pace9:30 minute miles. Age and layoff combined has really slowed my running thus far. Im aiming to run Baldock Beast Half Marathon 2023 in 1:47. Within a month ill be covering 30 miles a week. Thats the most distance i ever used to run per week. When i see runners much younger than myself it brings back great memories of being relatively fleet of foot.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Oct 2022)

Falsesummat said:


> Started running 8 weeks ago after a 2 year layoff. FWIW, my running times are as follows, 1984 Hitchin Hard Half Marathon 1:21:30. Age 23
> 2014 Baldock Beast Half Marathon 1:39:50. Age 53
> 2018 Stevenage park run 21:47. Age 57
> Now almost 62 and running 20 miles a week at steady pace9:30 minute miles. Age and layoff combined has really slowed my running thus far. Im aiming to run Baldock Beast Half Marathon 2023 in 1:47. Within a month ill be covering 30 miles a week. Thats the most distance i ever used to run per week. When i see runners much younger than myself it brings back great memories of being relatively fleet of foot.



They're very respectable times and about the era that I was banging in the miles and races, there was a lot of choice as every town seemed keen to stage its own Marathon! I took up running in my early 30's and really enjoyed it. I did a bit of " serious " training in my early 40's and that's when I set my fastest 10k / half / full marathon times. I look back and think it was easy, then remember it wasn't. The hill training, the speed work, the long runs in winter all look easier from a distance 😁


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> They're very respectable times and about the era that I was banging in the miles and races, there was a lot of choice as every town seemed keen to stage its own Marathon! I took up running in my early 30's and really enjoyed it. I did a bit of " serious " training in my early 40's and that's when I set my fastest 10k / half / full marathon times. I look back and think it was easy, then remember it wasn't. The hill training, the speed work, the long runs in winter all look easier from a distance 😁



I didn’t start until I was late 30’s. Mum was diagnosed with lung cancer and out of nowhere I decided to do a Race for Life. Carried on running for a few years after and did loads of 10ks and half’s but only one full marathon. I was always just a back of the pack runner and didn’t train seriously, but enjoyed it. I wish I could turn the clock back and give it a proper go.


----------



## cougie uk (28 Oct 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Back in the day I did quite a few marathons / half marathons that were sponsored by Mars and I don't know if it was just me but the last thing I wanted after running 13 / 26 miles was a Mars Bar at the finishing line. They always used to give you one with your medal back in the day.



I remember Flora putting huge tubs of margarine in the goody bag at the end of one London marathon. Trafalgar Square was covered in tubs left behind !


----------



## Hebe (28 Oct 2022)

I ran up a hill today that two years ago I’d have struggled to walk up.

🎉


----------



## Chislenko (28 Oct 2022)

cougie uk said:


> I remember Flora putting huge tubs of margarine in the goody bag at the end of one London marathon. Trafalgar Square was covered in tubs left behind !



Mate, no matter how bad the cost of living crisis gets, margarine is one thing I could never take, just the smell of it makes me wretch!


----------



## Venod (28 Oct 2022)

cougie uk said:


> I remember Flora putting huge tubs of margarine in the goody bag at the end of one London marathon. Trafalgar Square was covered in tubs left behind !



They should have kept it and run the Stanbury Splash, I have returned home with a malt loaf on a few occasions.

http://www.wharfedaleharriers.co.uk/events/stanbury-splash/


----------



## cougie uk (28 Oct 2022)

I think they realised the error the next year and put a sandwich in the bag instead. 
So thousands of happy pigeons in the square that year !


----------



## Falsesummat (29 Oct 2022)

Falsesummat said:


> Started running 8 weeks ago after a 2 year layoff. FWIW, my running times are as follows, 1984 Hitchin Hard Half Marathon 1:21:30. Age 23
> 2014 Baldock Beast Half Marathon 1:39:50. Age 53
> 2018 Stevenage park run 21:47. Age 57
> Now almost 62 and running 20 miles a week at steady pace9:30 minute miles. Age and layoff combined has really slowed my running thus far. Im aiming to run Baldock Beast Half Marathon 2023 in 1:47. Within a month ill be covering 30 miles a week. Thats the most distance i ever used to run per week. When i see runners much younger than myself it brings back great memories of being relatively fleet of foot.



First parkrun for 6 years and scraped 24:30. 7:59 minute miles. At nearly 62 im ok with that. My goal now is 23: 30 by end of the year. 
I honestly couldnt have run even one second faster, so hard, for me.


----------



## Chislenko (29 Oct 2022)

Falsesummat said:


> First parkrun for 6 years and scraped 24:30. 7:59 minute miles. At nearly 62 im ok with that. My goal now is 23: 30 by end of the year.
> I honestly couldnt have run even one second faster, so hard, for me.



Excellent, I don't wish to put a damper on things but 62 was when it all started going downhill for me, both running and cycling times fell off a cliff!

I have done a couple of miles this morning, (running / shuffling) I won't post my times but you would be back home and showered by the time I would have finished 😟


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Oct 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Excellent, I don't wish to put a damper on things but 62 was when it all started going downhill for me, both running and cycling times fell off a cliff!
> 
> I have done a couple of miles this morning, (running / shuffling) I won't post my times but you would be back home and showered by the time I would have finished 😟



63 here and have to agree. I really feel a decline this last year or so. Trying hard to drop a bit of weight and jog slowly to build up a decent aerobic base before even thinking about attempting to pick up the pace.


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (29 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> I bought trail shoes yesterday as the urge to get off road is not going away. Hopefully once I’m back onto muddy hills my 5k runs on tarmac will be much easier/faster by comparison!


 I am planning to replace my trail shoes in the near future. Current ones still have a few miles left in them byt I like to have their replacement already to go.


Tenkaykev said:


> Hills are your friends 👍


This is my wife’s standard reply when people go on about running and hills.


----------



## Falsesummat (29 Oct 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Excellent, I don't wish to put a damper on things but 62 was when it all started going downhill for me, both running and cycling times fell off a cliff!
> 
> I have done a couple of miles this morning, (running / shuffling) I won't post my times but you would be back home and showered by the time I would have


----------



## Falsesummat (29 Oct 2022)

I look at the bell curve of athletic performance and wince as my performance slides down an increasingly steep decline. That said , with some grit and determination i shall to some extent arrest the said decline. Whether one runs, walks, cycles or swims i believe we can increase our "good" years in terms of healthy living. Good luck to all that are making an effort regardless of pace.


----------



## Jameshow (29 Oct 2022)

Falsesummat said:


> I look at the bell curve of athletic performance and wince as my performance slides down an increasingly steep decline. That said , with some grit and determination i shall to some extent arrest the said decline. Whether one runs, walks, cycles or swims i believe we can increase our "good" years in terms of healthy living. Good luck to all that are making an effort regardless of pace.



I watched a veteran runner from our club, who had been a spritely 80yo 5k masters record holder pre covid, shuffle round the parkrun this morning! So sad.


----------



## Spartak (30 Oct 2022)

October 10K for me this morning, nice and steady in very damp conditions. 

I've now managed to run a 10K at least once a month for 25 months now.


----------



## Hebe (30 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> I ran up a hill today that two years ago I’d have struggled to walk up.
> 
> 🎉
> View attachment 666140


I went over the stile and got the rest of that hill this morning!


----------



## Falsesummat (31 Oct 2022)

Spartak said:


> October 10K for me this morning, nice and steady in very damp conditions.
> 
> I've now managed to run a 10K at least once a month for 25 months now.
> 
> View attachment 666348



Thats a fantastic achievment. Great consistancy.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Oct 2022)

I’m going to try and either run or walk 10k every day in November. Not sure how it will go as there are lots of things that might “ trip me up “ but I’ll see how it goes.


----------



## Jameshow (31 Oct 2022)

https://www.dartmoorprisonbreak.com/

Any fancy this!!

I'd like to get to Weymouth!


----------



## Hebe (1 Nov 2022)

Falsesummat said:


> First parkrun for 6 years and scraped 24:30. 7:59 minute miles. At nearly 62 im ok with that. My goal now is 23: 30 by end of the year.
> I honestly couldnt have run even one second faster, so hard, for me.


That sounds excellent to me! I’m 56 and currently aiming for a 30 minute 5k on the flat. My best at the moment is 30:34. Hopefully if I keep throwing myself up the hills I’ll get there. There’s a regular 10k trail run that runs locally from spring to autumn and I’d like to be able to do that next year. 



Tenkaykev said:


> I’m going to try and either run or walk 10k every day in November. Not sure how it will go as there are lots of things that might “ trip me up “ but I’ll see how it goes.


I read this and thought crikey, that’s a lot, then realised that I normally reach my monthly target of 250k in Strava, although mine is for any combination of walking, running, cycling and swimming. I am more of a fivekay than a tenkay runner at the moment though. Good luck!


----------



## Falsesummat (1 Nov 2022)

Hebe said:


> That sounds excellent to me! I’m 56 and currently aiming for a 30 minute 5k on the flat. My best at the moment is 30:34. Hopefully if I keep throwing myself up the hills I’ll get there. There’s a regular 10k trail run that runs locally from spring to autumn and I’d like to be able to do that next year.
> 
> 
> I read this and thought crikey, that’s a lot, then realised that I normally reach my monthly target of 250k in Strava, although mine is for any combination of walking, running, cycling and swimming. I am more of a fivekay than a tenkay runner at the moment though. Good luck!



Nothing wrong with 30 minutes. The fact that youre running is what counts . Stick at it , and embrace each run whether its hot and sunny or cold and dark.


----------



## Chislenko (2 Nov 2022)

Three miles done this morning.

Must admit I followed Mo's advice from a few posts back, forget the time, just get some miles in the legs.

Ok, it was exceedingly slow but a few more of them before the week is out should start me on the path of regaining some stamina!!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Three miles done this morning.
> 
> Must admit I followed Mo's advice from a few posts back, forget the time, just get some miles in the legs.
> 
> Ok, it was exceedingly slow but a few more of them before the week is out should start me on the path of regaining some stamina!!



I did the same this morning. 6 very gentle miles. Took it really easy with a mix of walking and very gentle jogging. I’m enjoying it even although it’s slow. I’ll get some miles in the legs before even thinking about trying to pick up the pace.


----------



## Chislenko (2 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I did the same this morning. 6 very gentle miles. Took it really easy with a mix of walking and very gentle jogging. I’m enjoying it even although it’s slow. I’ll get some miles in the legs before even thinking about trying to pick up the pace.



Mo, as we say in Wales, dal ati, (keep at it).

Hopefully we will both be reporting much better times and fitness levels in the near future!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2022)

I’ve just bought this. Cheap and basic, ie no elevation or programmes, small running deck which is perfectly fine for moi being 5’ 3” Only goes up to 12kph which again is adequate for me. You can at least play your music through it’s decent blue tooth speaker.

£400 from Amazon. Just got it a couple of hours ago and just had a brisk couple of miles walking on it while it is chucking it down outside. It’s pretty much ready to go out of the box and feels better than I expected. Whether the longevity will be anything like as good as a full size treadmill remains to be seen but I think it will do me fine for a brisk walk/gentle jog.


----------



## Legs (2 Nov 2022)

I was lying in bed the other morning thinking that it might be fun to do the Roaches Fell Race again this year (Sunday 13 Nov). Its a lovely out-and-back 15-mile route that involves ankle-deep cow slurry in the first and last mile, wading through the River Dane twice, and clambering up the steep side of Shutlingsloe (aka the Cheshire Matterhorn).

But then I tried running up a flight of steps and realised I'm nowhere near fit enough to take it on!


----------



## Jameshow (2 Nov 2022)

I had the same feeling about the tour of Pendle race next weekend, sadly / thankfully I didn't enter it!


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Nov 2022)

My plan for November was to either run or walk 10k every day. Did a 10k walk yesterday and a very slow 10k run today. I’m knackered, the chronic anaemia and catching Covid a few weeks ago is really making itself felt. I may have to substitute a session on the turbo trainer from time to time.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> My plan for November was to either run or walk 10k every day. Did a 10k walk yesterday and a very slow 10k run today. I’m knackered, the chronic anaemia and catching Covid a few weeks ago is really making itself felt. I may have to substitute a session on the turbo trainer from time to time.



It’s tough commiting to a daily thing. Didn’t do it last year but the 2 years before I did the Marcothon challenge where you have to run every single day in December for at least 3 miles or 25 minutes. It’s tough getting out day after day without a break, especially if the weather isn’t good.


----------



## Hebe (2 Nov 2022)

Falsesummat said:


> Nothing wrong with 30 minutes. The fact that youre running is what counts . Stick at it , and embrace each run whether its hot and sunny or cold and dark.


That is my plan! Take it steady through the autumn and winter. I’m doing it as the return leg of the school run, 3 days a week. I have to come home anyway so I might as well run it.



Tenkaykev said:


> My plan for November was to either run or walk 10k every day. Did a 10k walk yesterday and a very slow 10k run today. I’m knackered, the chronic anaemia and catching Covid a few weeks ago is really making itself felt. I may have to substitute a session on the turbo trainer from time to time.


I hope you can find a way to continue building fitness whilst still recovering from what sounds like a very challenging time. Can you split it into two 5ks if needed?

Hope you enjoy your treadmill @Mo1959 , it was definitely treadmill weather today.


----------



## Jameshow (2 Nov 2022)

Just remember guys your all doing more than me this week! 

I


----------



## Chislenko (3 Nov 2022)

3.5 miles this morning, using the tortoise method (you will get there eventually!!).

A wee bit slower than yesterday but miles in the legs and getting closer to the year's target I set on Strava.

The only downside to this morning's run, it was really warm, hardly any wind and no rain, which means I should have gone out on the bike!!


----------



## cougie uk (3 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> My plan for November was to either run or walk 10k every day. Did a 10k walk yesterday and a very slow 10k run today. I’m knackered, the chronic anaemia and catching Covid a few weeks ago is really making itself felt. I may have to substitute a session on the turbo trainer from time to time.



I'm not a fan of these streak things. Your body needs rest to repair and get stronger. Listen to your body and take the rest.
I had covid last week and I am taking it easy ramping back up again. I don't think I've run for more than two or three days consecutively in all of my running.


----------



## Jameshow (3 Nov 2022)

cougie uk said:


> I'm not a fan of these streak things. Your body needs rest to repair and get stronger. Listen to your body and take the rest.
> I had covid last week and I am taking it easy ramping back up again. I don't think I've run for more than two or three days consecutively in all of my running.



Yeap still positive so not running yet, nor cycling as I don't trust myself on steep hills yet. 

Will test tomorrow morning.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Nov 2022)

cougie uk said:


> I'm not a fan of these streak things. Your body needs rest to repair and get stronger. Listen to your body and take the rest.
> I had covid last week and I am taking it easy ramping back up again. I don't think I've run for more than two or three days consecutively in all of my running.



Yes, I jumped on the Turbo this morning as I simply couldn't face heading out into the driving rain. A steady virtual 25K around a gloriously sunny St Helier.
I'll be taking it easy until I'm feeling better recovered.


----------



## Hebe (3 Nov 2022)

I got my run in today - ended up doing the school run by car because of the weather, but ran a different road route afterwards when the rain eased a little. The route starts with an uphill, but somehow I got my 5k in 29:24 🎉 That was a lovely surprise when I got home and pulled it into Strava. So that’s me done with runs until Sunday or Monday now. Planning a bike ride in the sun tomorrow.

@Tenkaykev and @Jameshow , hope you both feel better soon.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I had the same feeling about the tour of Pendle race next weekend, sadly / thankfully I didn't enter it!


I don't know how fell runners can do it without crippling their knees... I have only been up Pendle Hill once and just _walking _down off it made my knees ache!


----------



## Jameshow (3 Nov 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I don't know how fell runners can do it without crippling their knees... I have only been up Pendle Hill once and just _walking _down off it made my knees ache!



Done it a few times but my t shirts are getting rather frayed!!!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Hebe (3 Nov 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I don't know how fell runners can do it without crippling their knees... I have only been up Pendle Hill once and just _walking _down off it made my knees ache!



As a young and brand new fell runner some decades back, being completely left behind on the downhills by everyone in the veteran group that I ran with, I concluded that they had lost any feeling in their knees years back.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Nov 2022)

Hebe said:


> As a young and brand new fell runner some decades back, being completely left behind on the downhills by everyone in the veteran group that I ran with, I concluded that they had lost any feeling in their knees years back.



They run the Comrades in alternate directions each year. With the "Up" the first 26 miles are uphill, with the "Down" the last 26 miles are downhill. You'd think the "down" would be easier but many prefer the Up because running 26 miles downhill on tired legs beats the crap out of your legs.


----------



## Jameshow (3 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> They run the Comrades in alternate directions each year. With the "Up" the first 26 miles are uphill, with the "Down" the last 26 miles are downhill. You'd think the "down" would be easier but many prefer the Up because running 26 miles downhill on tired legs beats the crap out of your legs.



Yeap it's not the climbs that kill you on the 3 peaks race it's the downs. It's not if you get cramp it's when! , it's not If you fall it's when!🤣🤕🤣🤕


----------



## Chislenko (3 Nov 2022)

cougie uk said:


> I'm not a fan of these streak things. Your body needs rest to repair and get stronger. Listen to your body and take the rest.



I agree, I am now resting on a stool at the bar with a few pints of Chinese (you would know it as a Golden on the Wirral)


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (6 Nov 2022)

An early rise this morning for a trip up to Tayport for the Tentsmuir Forest Half Marathon, a trail run taking in sandy beaches, undulating, twisting forrest paths and gravel tracks. Energy sapping to say the least.

Rain threatening but it stayed dry for the run.


----------



## Jameshow (6 Nov 2022)

Why didn't you eat the rest of the marathon and btw they are snickers! 

well done though - good time? Not really a pb course though!


----------



## stephec (6 Nov 2022)

cougie uk said:


> I'm not a fan of these streak things. Your body needs rest to repair and get stronger. Listen to your body and take the rest.
> I had covid last week and I am taking it easy ramping back up again. I don't think I've run for more than two or three days consecutively in all of my running.



That's definitely me, four runs a week is enough for me, I know someone who tried a run every day January, and they were still paying for it six months later.


----------



## Jameshow (6 Nov 2022)

stephec said:


> That's definitely me, four runs a week is enough for me, I know someone who tried a run every day January, and they were still paying for it six months later.



My rule has been. 

2 runs a week I'm going backwards... 

3 runs in standing still. 

4 runs I'm improving 

5 runs I could have won something!!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (6 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Why didn't you eat the rest of the marathon and btw they are snickers!
> 
> well done though - good time? Not really a pb course though!



Been over 30 years since they changed the name but I still prefer Marathon to Snickers. 1/2 was the longest distance today. Just keeping things tick over after London before I need to start training for the next marathon.

Certainly wasn’t a PB course. Was very pleased with my time and came in towards the latter end of the first 25% of finishers.


----------



## Jameshow (6 Nov 2022)

Regular.Cyclist said:


> Been over 30 years since they changed the name but I still prefer Marathon to Snickers. 1/2 was the longest distance today. Just keeping things tick over after London before I need to start training for the next marathon.
> 
> Certainly wasn’t a PB course. Was very pleased with my time and came in towards the latter end of the first 25% of finishers.



What's your next marathon?


----------



## stephec (6 Nov 2022)

Regular.Cyclist said:


> Been over 30 years since they changed the name* but I still prefer Marathon to Snickers. * 1/2 was the longest distance today. Just keeping things tick over after London before I need to start training for the next marathon.
> 
> Certainly wasn’t a PB course. Was very pleased with my time and came in towards the latter end of the first 25% of finishers.



If you're not careful we'll be straying into the Bounty thread in the cafe, best stay on, 'Topic.' 

Do you see what I did there? 😂


----------



## cougie uk (6 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> My rule has been.
> 
> 2 runs a week I'm going backwards...
> 
> ...



But not all runs are equal. 

Isn't it better to go off performance rather than just counting the number of runs ?


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (7 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> What's your next marathon?



Midnight Sun Marathon


----------



## Hebe (7 Nov 2022)

Pouring down at school run time and will be doing so for most of today 😠 Considering a Hiit class instead, once breakfast has gone down.


----------



## Jameshow (7 Nov 2022)

cougie uk said:


> But not all runs are equal.
> 
> Isn't it better to go off performance rather than just counting the number of runs ?



Definitely. 

You should do different types of running. 

So weekend race, 

Recovery run 

Speed / hills / intervals. 

Tempo long run! 

Quality over quantity esp as you get older.


----------



## cougie uk (7 Nov 2022)

O


Regular.Cyclist said:


> Midnight Sun Marathon



Oh in Tromso? Sounds fantastic. Does it go over the bridge over the harbour? That's a bit of a climb.


----------



## Cirrus (7 Nov 2022)

Am doing the Brighton marathon next year, training plan starts in December. Had a bit of a lay off due to injury and motivation but back running now, two 10ks a week and a couple of 5ks at the moment, will start to vary it when the training plan kicks in.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Nov 2022)

Cirrus said:


> Am doing the Brighton marathon next year, training plan starts in December. Had a bit of a lay off due to injury and motivation but back running now, two 10ks a week and a couple of 5ks at the moment, will start to vary it when the training plan kicks in.



I've done a fair few runs over the years and did the long run / hills / speed training in its various guises. I've got a Garmin Forerunner watch and relatively recently they introduced training plans for various events 5k / 10k / half marathon, with a choice of beginner / intermediate / advanced levels. I started following a half marathon plan earlier in the year, I hadn't entered a race, I just wanted a bit of structure and thought I'd see what the training suggestions were. I was very impressed, they're by no means perfect as we all have our individual strengths and weaknesses, but having the watch constantly monitoring your physiology and recovery during training, and adapting the plan " on the fly " to take account of this is excellent, like having your own personal coach.


----------



## Jameshow (7 Nov 2022)

Signed up to tour if Pendle in two weeks haver run much so will be depending on cycling fitness!🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Signed up to tour if Pendle in two weeks haver run much so will be depending on cycling fitness!🤔🤔🤔



You'll be fine on the day, when has that strategy ever backfired ?... 😁


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (7 Nov 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Oh in Tromso? Sounds fantastic. Does it go over the bridge over the harbour? That's a bit of a climb.


Yes, over the bridge twice, out and back ahead. The bridge has a rise of 37 metres and is really the only hilly part of the route.


----------



## Chislenko (7 Nov 2022)

This morning, to use a word from my running past, I have done some fartlekking *

Only 2.5 miles but some good sprinting (well for me) jog, sprint, jog training.

* I guess the modern word for fartlekking is intervals?


----------



## Cirrus (7 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've done a fair few runs over the years and did the long run / hills / speed training in its various guises. I've got a Garmin Forerunner watch and relatively recently they introduced training plans for various events 5k / 10k / half marathon, with a choice of beginner / intermediate / advanced levels. I started following a half marathon plan earlier in the year, I hadn't entered a race, I just wanted a bit of structure and thought I'd see what the training suggestions were. I was very impressed, they're by no means perfect as we all have our individual strengths and weaknesses, but having the watch constantly monitoring your physiology and recovery during training, and adapting the plan " on the fly " to take account of this is excellent, like having your own personal coach.



Pretty much what I did when I did my 1st marathon. Used the Garmin intermediate training plan and loaded it onto my watch (heartrate training). Followed the plan closely and did a sub 4 hour (only just under but immensely pleased with the time!). 

Like you, I was really quite impressed with it, nice mix of slow, fast, hills fartlek etc. Will be doing the same this time.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Nov 2022)

Cirrus said:


> Pretty much what I did when I did my 1st marathon. Used the Garmin intermediate training plan and loaded it onto my watch (heartrate training). Followed the plan closely and did a sub 4 hour (only just under but immensely pleased with the time!).
> 
> Like you, I was really quite impressed with it, nice mix of slow, fast, hills fartlek etc. Will be doing the same this time.



A few months ago I was going to meet up with friends to go for a few beers, and my bus was stuck in traffic which meant that I'd probably miss my hourly connecting bus. As we hit yet another red light my watch buzzed on my wrist with the message " You appear to be stressed, would you like to do a breathing exercise? " I burst out laughing and got a few odd looks 🤣


----------



## cougie uk (7 Nov 2022)

Little 5k for me after spin class. Then the dog took me out for a 6 mile walk. My legs are still sore from yesterday's bike ride. 

Paying for being off for two weeks with Covid now..


----------



## Hebe (7 Nov 2022)

It stopped raining and I still had my running kit on so I went out and ran. 5k on the roads along with a phone call and a congested pavement but I did it.


----------



## Jameshow (10 Nov 2022)

10k ish tonight 3 times up Baildon moor in prep for my run week on Saturday. 

Felt good once I got going. 

Light was fading in my head torch so I decided like Bambi on ice!!


----------



## Falsesummat (12 Nov 2022)

Pulled my left hamstring last Sunday. Not a searing pain but enough to stop running immediately. Tried again on Thursday but after 2 miles the discomfort was too much. Started running 8 weeks ago after alayoff of many years. Took it really easy for first 6 weeks. Back to cycling for a while, although im determined to run again. I cant recall ever being compromised as a young fit runner. 62 now with mindset of 22 year old.


----------



## Jameshow (12 Nov 2022)

Falsesummat said:


> Pulled my left hamstring last Sunday. Not a searing pain but enough to stop running immediately. Tried again on Thursday but after 2 miles the discomfort was too much. Started running 8 weeks ago after alayoff of many years. Took it really easy for first 6 weeks. Back to cycling for a while, although im determined to run again. I cant recall ever being compromised as a young fit runner. 62 now with mindset of 22 year old.



Ouch gws.


----------



## Jameshow (12 Nov 2022)

Park run this morning, too nice a morning not too!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Nov 2022)

Falsesummat said:


> Pulled my left hamstring last Sunday. Not a searing pain but enough to stop running immediately. Tried again on Thursday but after 2 miles the discomfort was too much. Started running 8 weeks ago after alayoff of many years. Took it really easy for first 6 weeks. Back to cycling for a while, although im determined to run again. I cant recall ever being compromised as a young fit runner. 62 now with mindset of 22 year old.



Sorry to hear that, hope it resolves soon. I've had most of the usual injuries over 40+ years of running and spent a small fortune on Physio over that time.
Like most runners, I don't stretch enough. I too have a niggly left hamstring, what I've found helps is to do " leg swings " before and after each run. Really easy to do and it's a dynamic stretch as opposed to a static one. It's quite a simple stretch to do, just keep your leg straight and swing it back and forth about twenty times for each leg. If you start swinging the leg in a short arc you can gradually increase the swing until you feel a gentle stretch on the hamstring. I usually stabilise myself by hanging on to the gatepost or the doorframe if indoors.


----------



## Hebe (12 Nov 2022)

Falsesummat said:


> Pulled my left hamstring last Sunday. Not a searing pain but enough to stop running immediately. Tried again on Thursday but after 2 miles the discomfort was too much. Started running 8 weeks ago after alayoff of many years. Took it really easy for first 6 weeks. Back to cycling for a while, although im determined to run again. I cant recall ever being compromised as a young fit runner. 62 now with mindset of 22 year old.



Oh no. I hope you heal soon.
I ran on Monday and Wednesday this week, then got a cold and sore throat on Thursday. Planning on a walk today and an easy flat run tomorrow.


----------



## Hebe (13 Nov 2022)

5k on the roads today, 30:15. Happy that I got out and ran. I need to start reminding myself that nothing dreadful is going to happen if I up the pace a little bit earlier in the run, after all I can always slow down again If needed.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Nov 2022)

Hebe said:


> 5k on the roads today, 30:15. Happy that I got out and ran. I need to start reminding myself that nothing dreadful is going to happen if I up the pace a little bit earlier in the run, after all I can always slow down again If needed.



I always find starting slow and gradually picking it up works better for me. Any runs I have started too fast always feel dreadful.


----------



## Jameshow (13 Nov 2022)

15miles on the moor today in thick fog, Last big run before my " race" on Saturday rather dodge the time cutoffs!!
Will do another run Monday and a jog Thursday!


----------



## Hebe (13 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I always find starting slow and gradually picking it up works better for me. Any runs I have started too fast always feel dreadful.


This is true…. I have such a huge difference between my fastest and slowest splits though and there’s definitely scope to even them up a bit. I normally have 1.7miles of walking in my legs immediately before I run (on school days anyway!) so I know I’m warmed up. I’m aware that I tend towards the cautious and slow, and really with my weight down to where I want it and my asthma and menopause under control it feels like the time to have some fun while I can.


----------



## Spartak (15 Nov 2022)

Daughter had athletics training last night so rather than sitting in the car waiting I ran a 5K on the adjacent field.


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (17 Nov 2022)

My trail running shoes are starting to show their age so I visited a local store and picked up a pair of Hoka Challenge ATR 6 shoes the other day.

I’ve seen some weird descriptions of colours over the years but Hoka had me been beat on these, stating their colour to be outer space / radian yellow!


----------



## Jameshow (17 Nov 2022)

Regular.Cyclist said:


> My trail running shoes are starting to show their age so I visited a local store and picked up a pair of Hoka Challenge ATR 6 shoes the other day.
> 
> I’ve seen some weird descriptions of colours over the years but Hoka had me been beat on these, stating their colour to be outer space / radian yellow!
> 
> View attachment 668259



They are the go to shoe for ultra runners.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Nov 2022)

Regular.Cyclist said:


> My trail running shoes are starting to show their age so I visited a local store and picked up a pair of Hoka Challenge ATR 6 shoes the other day.
> 
> I’ve seen some weird descriptions of colours over the years but Hoka had me been beat on these, stating their colour to be outer space / radian yellow!
> 
> View attachment 668259



I’ve got a couple of pairs of Speedgoats. A pair of 4’s in goretex which I mainly use for wet walks and a pair of 5’s for running. I managed to get a pair in wide fitting for my broad feet.


----------



## Jameshow (19 Nov 2022)

Ran tour of Pendle in 3h40. 

Hard run 5 hills which cripple your calves!!


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (19 Nov 2022)

Ran parkrun this morning for only the third time this year. Chuffed to have finished 2nd in my age group 😊.


----------



## cougie uk (19 Nov 2022)

Regular.Cyclist said:


> Ran parkrun this morning for only the third time this year. Chuffed to have finished 2nd in my age group 😊.



Blimey that's good going. Well done.


----------



## Chislenko (19 Nov 2022)

Regular.Cyclist said:


> Ran parkrun this morning for only the third time this year. Chuffed to have finished 2nd in my age group 😊.



After a day on the beer in a "benefits bar" in Rhyl yesterday, I had the runs so didn't go for a run!


----------



## Hebe (23 Nov 2022)

I ran an on-road 5k today inside 30 minutes, which I am very happy with. Not least because the sun turned to pouring rain and a headwind half way up the big hill.


----------



## Spartak (24 Nov 2022)

A very wet 10K in Belgium 🇧🇪 yesterday....


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Nov 2022)

Spartak said:


> A very wet 10K in Belgium 🇧🇪 yesterday....
> 
> View attachment 668998



You’re in the ideal place to rehydrate with a few beers after your run 🍺🍺👍


----------



## Spartak (24 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> You’re in the ideal place to rehydrate with a few beers after your run 🍺🍺👍


----------



## Chislenko (24 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> You’re in the ideal place to rehydrate with a few beers after your run 🍺🍺👍



Couldn't think of a better way to replenish the burnt off calories..... Belgian Stew / Frites and a few local beers..... wish I was there!


----------



## Spartak (24 Nov 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Couldn't think of a better way to replenish the burnt off calories..... Belgian Stew / Frites and a few local beers..... wish I was there!



Amazingly that's what I had to eat !!! 
Plus a 'few' beers....


----------



## andy0001 (24 Nov 2022)

need to get back into my running, i was halfway through marathon training by august then picked up an injury, not ran since, have NYC marathon deffered to next November and want a sub 4hr there.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Nov 2022)

I managed a 5K walk/jog today. Slow and steady Covid comeback, but it was great to be out there in the elements. Onwards and upwards, there's a New Years Day 1/4 marathon which passes the end of our road. It's a two lap course which is quite lumpy, and the route does pass both the Crematorium and the local Cemetery on each lap which should help with motivation. 🤔


----------



## Jameshow (24 Nov 2022)

7k for me and the dog. Lots of stop start with a bit of fast running round the park to make it worth while, we even chased down a pack of runners and ran past them! She loves the thrill of the chase!!


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (26 Nov 2022)

With other things going on tomorrow I shifted my weekend run to today.

As I was planning my usual city centre route I split it to include a hilly parkrun in the middle. Ran the 5k to parkrun, then the parkrun and then the 5k back home again.

Parkrun was a significantly larger field than the one I ran last week so was happy to finish 5th in my age category.


----------



## cougie uk (26 Nov 2022)

Regular.Cyclist said:


> With other things going on tomorrow I shifted my weekend run to today.
> 
> As I was planning my usual city centre route I split it to include a hilly parkrun in the middle. Ran the 5k to parkrun, then the parkrun and then the 5k back home again.
> 
> Parkrun was a significantly larger field than the one I ran last week so was happy to finish 5th in my age category.



Only 7th in my AG this week but I did do an interval session last night and started quite a bit down the field. 
I do like a leisurely start to a run.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Nov 2022)

Regular.Cyclist said:


> With other things going on tomorrow I shifted my weekend run to today.
> 
> As I was planning my usual city centre route I split it to include a hilly parkrun in the middle. Ran the 5k to parkrun, then the parkrun and then the 5k back home again.
> 
> Parkrun was a significantly larger field than the one I ran last week so was happy to finish 5th in my age category.


I used to tag parkrun to the end of my long runs. I was pretty good at predicting my pace so usually arrived at parkrun within a few minutes of the official start time. No matter how knackered my legs were it was notable how I’d get pulled around at a faster pace than I felt capable of running on tired legs.


----------



## cougie uk (26 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I used to tag parkrun to the end of my long runs. I was pretty good at predicting my pace so usually arrived at parkrun within a few minutes of the official start time. No matter how knackered my legs were it was notable how I’d get pulled around at a faster pace than I felt capable of running on tired legs.



My parkrun is bob on 5 miles from home. So when I'm fully fit I'll run there, race and run home. 
I'll start doing that again in the new year as I'll be ramping up for half marathon races then.


----------



## Legs (26 Nov 2022)

2nd in my AG (second overall) at Parkrun this morning. Started way too fast and jogged the second and third laps…


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Nov 2022)

cougie uk said:


> My parkrun is bob on 5 miles from home. So when I'm fully fit I'll run there, race and run home.
> I'll start doing that again in the new year as I'll be ramping up for half marathon races then.


That will give you the full half marathon distance which will stand you in good stead for your races👍


----------



## stephec (26 Nov 2022)

It was the Wesham 10k for me today, I had a mate with a PB of 55 minutes who wanted to beat it so I went round with him. 

At halfway we were just down on time but by 6k over a minute down, he told me to leave him to it so I went off to finish in 54:50.


----------



## Hebe (27 Nov 2022)

Set off on my 5k road loop hating every grey minute of the uphill 1st k. Finished in 28:22 though. I think I can finally take the couch to 5k app off my phone


----------



## cyberknight (27 Nov 2022)

not me 
Ride mate has all but given up cycling as its aggravating a hip/back issue that means even an "easy" ride is hard for him but hes found he can run at a decent pace and its not affecting it ? Hes had bike fits, physio, etc with no joy and he even had to sell his land rover ( he was a responder to emergencies ) as he couldnt get in it


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Dec 2022)

Just back from a chilly 7k. Didn't feel too bad, slow as a sloth but kept going all the way round the hilly route. Might be entering the local new years day 1/4 marathon.


----------



## Cirrus (2 Dec 2022)

Am crocked with sciatica, very, very grumpy


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2022)

Cirrus said:


> Am crocked with sciatica, very, very grumpy



You have my sympathy. It has ruined my legs. 1 bout down left leg about 12 years ago and an even worse bout around 5 years ago after stupidly doing some heavy lifting. Both times left lingering areas of numbness in my legs and outside of my feet and it now feels as though I am losing leg strength. I still do my best to keep exercising but it feels such hard work now.


----------



## Cirrus (2 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> You have my sympathy. It has ruined my legs. 1 bout down left leg about 12 years ago and an even worse bout around 5 years ago after stupidly doing some heavy lifting. Both times left lingering areas of numbness in my legs and outside of my feet and it now feels as though I am losing leg strength. I still do my best to keep exercising but it feels such hard work now.



Quite painful at the moment, been 3 weeks so hopefully it will pass soonish, never had it before and had no idea how much it hurts… ☹️


----------



## Venod (2 Dec 2022)

Cirrus said:


> Am crocked with sciatica, very, very grumpy



I bet you are, its terrible, very debilitating and the worst injury I have had apart from a cycling accident injury that wasn't my fault.

I now do a daily routine of Sciatica specific stretching every morning, anything to avoid another bout.


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (3 Dec 2022)

4 weeks ago I did an organised trail half marathon. Part of the event description was that all participants would receive a finishers medal however, due to a problem with the the organisers didn’t have them available on the day and said they would be posted out later.

Now don’t get me wrong, it’s just a naff medal and I couldn’t care less about it, but there is a principle involved and, on that basis, it’s really annoying me now. 😂


----------



## stephec (3 Dec 2022)

Worsley Woods Parkrun for me today, if you're ever in the north Manchester area on a Saturday morning it's well worth a go.

Got stuck in a traffic jam for the first km, took it steady through the woods in the middle, then finished off nicely for 27:20. I reckon I could've got near to 26 mins if I'd had a go at it.


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (3 Dec 2022)

Worsley Woods parkrun was my very first 5k. A great parkrun that can get very muddy at time. Got my time there down to 21m 52s.


----------



## Chislenko (3 Dec 2022)

I did 3.5 miles (never transitioned to metric) this morning. Nothing to write home about speed wise but job done.


----------



## stephec (3 Dec 2022)

Regular.Cyclist said:


> Worsley Woods parkrun was my very first 5k. A great parkrun that can get very muddy at time. Got my time there down to 21m 52s.



That's a good time round there, the course record went this morning, 14:47 mins.


----------



## Jameshow (3 Dec 2022)

Regular.Cyclist said:


> 4 weeks ago I did an organised trail half marathon. Part of the event description was that all participants would receive a finishers medal however, due to a problem with the the organisers didn’t have them available on the day and said they would be posted out later.
> 
> Now don’t get me wrong, it’s just a naff medal and I couldn’t care less about it, but there is a principle involved and, on that basis, it’s really annoying me now. 😂



I once did a race in the future... The medals date was printed out as a year in advance!! 

Mate of mine did a trail race got back a bit later than me, asked for a medium t shirt and they said sorry mate only XL left...should have run faster..... I laughed for the rest of the day!


----------



## Jameshow (3 Dec 2022)

stephec said:


> That's a good time round there, the course record went this morning, 14:47 mins.



Yea I wasn't at my best but felt ok ....!🤣🤣


----------



## Hebe (3 Dec 2022)

Got my gear out ready to run tomorrow morning. Bought a long sleeved thermal top from Lidl today and will try that out. Fingers crossed that Hebe Jr keeps her covid to herself…


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Dec 2022)

I ran down to parkrun (3.5k) and then ran the course. Chatted with Lirrus a lady who’s over from South Africa and staying temporarily in Poole before moving to Guildford. She said her last parkrun had been on the beach in glorious sunshine ☀️ 
I was really tired and yawned my way round what is quite a lumpy course ( Upton House)
Whenever I’m having a bad one and plodding, I focus on my running form and building mental resolve and toughness.


----------



## Jameshow (4 Dec 2022)

Did an 10k round the moor with the dog. 
She ran almost all the way which was good! 
Not a mega workout but just the recovery run I needed. 

Muddy underfoot and drizzle. 
My new terrax shoes are good on light trails! 
Only a few dog walkers out.


----------



## Hebe (4 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> Got my gear out ready to run tomorrow morning. Bought a long sleeved thermal top from Lidl today and will try that out. Fingers crossed that Hebe Jr keeps her covid to herself…


I didn’t get a run today. Got a quick walk in this afternoon and will try again tomorrow. Looks like Mr Hebe has covid too now, or an unrelated cold.


----------



## cougie uk (4 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> Got my gear out ready to run tomorrow morning. Bought a long sleeved thermal top from Lidl today and will try that out. Fingers crossed that Hebe Jr keeps her covid to herself…



Aldi kit is really good. I've had a lot for running. Hopefully you'll be toasty.


----------



## Chislenko (12 Dec 2022)

Went for a couple of miles yesterday but needed ski's not trainers!!

Went down the cycle path, saw one cyclist only and he was really struggling to keep the bike upright.


----------



## cougie uk (12 Dec 2022)

I'm definitely not running outside in this. I needed my spikey overshoes just for walking the dog on the pavements yesterday. 
A balmy -5 at the moment. Lovely.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Dec 2022)

Minus 8 here but it was actually ok underfoot. Could have had a little jog but I had too much clothes on as I went out dressed for walking.


----------



## Chislenko (12 Dec 2022)

cougie uk said:


> I'm definitely not running outside in this. I needed my spikey overshoes just for walking the dog on the pavements yesterday.
> A balmy -5 at the moment. Lovely.



I just need to do something, have been "lazy wintering" of late going away for short breaks spending far too much time in restaurants and pubs!! Have put on half a stone in the last two weeks alone!

Today may have to be my worst nightmare....the exercise bike out in the garage.


----------



## Mburton1993 (12 Dec 2022)

Luckily it’s only been going down to -2/-4ish here and any snow has buggered off quickly so I've been able to keep doing evening runs with arm warmers.

Switching to morning runs tomorrow though.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Dec 2022)

I've not done any running for several days as I don't want to risk slipping / falling and doing any long term damage. I can always pick it up again when the weather gets milder. With age comes wisdom ( eventually ), so I'll be starting at a much lower level and building back up. I've made the mistake so many times, of returning to training and being too ambitious which ofter resulted in injury.
Heard from daughter in Edinburgh that she's contemplating London next year, I was _almost _tempted to join her but logic and reality prevailed.


----------



## Chislenko (12 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> so I'll be starting at a much lower level and building back up.



I appear to be at a permanent lower level nowadays 😟


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (12 Dec 2022)

I use Yaktrax in conditions like this. Did 5k yesterday a route with reasonable ice coverage.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Dec 2022)

There's been a few of us taken tumbles over the years, our running club instigated an annual " Mr Tumble " award for whoever had taken the most impressive fall during training. As we've aged we don't bounce as well. one of the lads broke his shoulder which needed quite extensive surgery. My most impressive was at the end of a long training run when I was going flat out along the Studland Road to try and make the Chain Ferry. I was a bit concussed but fortunately as my wife was a Nurse she stuck the bit of my nose that was flapping about back in place and kept an eye on me. The photo is post patch-up, it looked a lot more impressive when it happened and earned me that years Mr Tumble award 😁


----------



## cougie uk (12 Dec 2022)

Oof. Feels wrong to like that photo - but you know what I mean.


----------



## Hebe (12 Dec 2022)

Ouch!

Ice and snow here. The main thing stopping me though is the need to take things easy for a little bit post covid. Short walks and Pilates/ light weights for the moment then will add in some swimming in a few days. 
I had envisaged a gentle recovery on the bike but the weather's put paid to that.


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (14 Dec 2022)

I got an email yesterday providing further details on an event I have entered f next year. I noted I was placed in what, to me, was the wrong age category so queried that.

They got back to me quickly and explained that they base it on year of birth and not date of birth. 

Anyone else had an organiser work that way?


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Dec 2022)

Regular.Cyclist said:


> I got an email yesterday providing further details on an event I have entered f next year. I noted I was placed in what, to me, was the wrong age category so queried that.
> 
> They got back to me quickly and explained that they base it on year of birth and not date of birth.
> 
> Anyone else had an organiser work that way?



That’s a first for me. Sounds a bit lazy, even if they’re expecting loads of entries it’s pretty easy to sort the categories 🤔


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (14 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> That’s a first for me. Sounds a bit lazy, even if they’re expecting loads of entries it’s pretty easy to sort the categories 🤔


Does seem lazy on first analysis. Generally less than 2000 entrants.

First event I will have done in Norway so possibly some unique to the country?


----------



## Hebe (14 Dec 2022)

I walked 5k today on an off-road route. Hopefully will start running again a bit closer to Christmas. I really miss it.


----------



## Mburton1993 (15 Dec 2022)

Running bottle froze this morning:



Brrrrrrr


----------



## Jameshow (15 Dec 2022)

Gentle 5 miles from Haworth to stanbury with the dog. 

She loves the snow. 

Good to get out, better weather next week.


----------



## cougie uk (16 Dec 2022)

Mburton1993 said:


> Running bottle froze this morning:
> View attachment 671243
> 
> 
> Brrrrrrr



Blimey. And that's one of those you hold onto as well ! 

Just 5k treadmill for me. Annoyingly I seem to have picked up a knee kniggle. Maybe it doesn't like the cold.


----------



## stephec (17 Dec 2022)

Anyone dared go out this morning, our local parkrun was cancelled because of ice? 

I was going to do five or six miles but after sliding round the back garden thought better of it.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2022)

stephec said:


> Anyone dared go out this morning, our local parkrun was cancelled because of ice?
> 
> I was going to do five or six miles but after sliding round the back garden thought better of it.



I haven’t even risked a walk


----------



## Chislenko (17 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I haven’t even risked a walk



Boring exercise bike in the garage for me 😟


----------



## Hebe (17 Dec 2022)

Blinking covid after effects are hanging around here and I get stupidly tired with just normal levels of walking and a bit of swimming. I'm going to reinstal the c25k app on my phone and do some walk run intervals after Christmas, when the weather is a bit better. If need be they can be more walk than run.


----------



## Mburton1993 (17 Dec 2022)

stephec said:


> Anyone dared go out this morning, our local parkrun was cancelled because of ice?
> 
> I was going to do five or six miles but after sliding round the back garden thought better of it.



Yes but had to set off at 6:10, it was frosty but manageable. Started to rain on the return but it didn't ice up till after I got back. Could barely walk through my town centre later at 10:00.


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (18 Dec 2022)

With loads of events being cancelled due to the weather I wasn’t sure if the one I had entered for today would go ahead.

Thankfully it did. An 8 mile trail race. -1 celsius on the start line made the choice of clothing difficult but I got it fairly well right. Santa hat came off within the first two miles 😂.


----------



## Jameshow (18 Dec 2022)

Hard core those fell runners!


----------



## stephec (18 Dec 2022)

I'm looking at a seven mile-ish fell race on NYE, £15.00 entry with a pie + pint at the end. 🍻


----------



## Jameshow (18 Dec 2022)

stephec said:


> I'm looking at a seven mile-ish fell race on NYE, £15.00 entry with a pie + pint at the end. 🍻



Where?


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (18 Dec 2022)

stephec said:


> I'm looking at a seven mile-ish fell race on NYE, £15.00 entry with a pie + pint at the end. 🍻



Race I did today gave a mince pie, a handful of Celebrations and a can of beer at the finish. My wife doesn’t drink so I got two. Supping one now; it’s my birthday afterall 😀


----------



## stephec (18 Dec 2022)

Regular.Cyclist said:


> Race I did today gave a mince pie, a handful of Celebrations and a can of beer at the finish. My wife doesn’t drink so I got two. Supping one now; it’s my birthday afterall 😀



I think I've just seen the pictures on Facebook.


----------



## stephec (18 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Where?



It's this one, looks a bit hilly but pie and a pint. 

https://www.madbullevents.com/events-1/trails-and-ales-new-years-eve-fell-race-2022


----------



## Venod (18 Dec 2022)

Regular.Cyclist said:


> Anyone else had an organiser work that way?





Regular.Cyclist said:


> First event I will have done in Norway so possibly some unique to the country?



I was an Orienteer for a long time, age groups always changed with age in the year, ie you could be 39 and turn 40 on December 31st but you would be in the V40 age group for all that year.
Norway are a big Orienteering Country so BOF could have inherited the system from them.


----------



## Hebe (18 Dec 2022)

Regular.Cyclist said:


> Race I did today gave a mince pie, a handful of Celebrations and a can of beer at the finish. My wife doesn’t drink so I got two. Supping one now; it’s my birthday afterall 😀



Happy birthday!


----------



## cougie uk (24 Dec 2022)

Cunning plan came to fruition today. I realised a few months back that my birthday fell on a Saturday - and I go up an age group today. 
So I would be the youngest in my new age category. So I began my interval training and lined up nearer the front today. I was first in my AG at parkrun today. Not done that for yeeeeears. 

Now if I can get to sub 20 again for my next target...


----------



## Tiggy (24 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> Blinking covid after effects are hanging around here and I get stupidly tired with just normal levels of walking and a bit of swimming. I'm going to reinstal the c25k app on my phone and do some walk run intervals after Christmas, when the weather is a bit better. If need be they can be more walk than run.



I had to check who wrote this before I replied in case it was me last night. I'm in the same position. I've got a week of no work so I have time to recover if it goes wrong. After 2 years of Long Covid it's worth a try to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Chislenko (24 Dec 2022)

1.5 measly miles today, but it was enough to fulfil my yearly Strava target, think I will be setting a lower target next year!

Finding running harder and harder each time I go out 😟


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Dec 2022)

A slow parkrun on a lumpy three lap course around Potternewton park in Leeds. Hope to start picking it up in the New Year.


----------



## Garry A (25 Dec 2022)

First parkrun since 2017 today. 26.17 but a slow start due to being stuck in a mass of runners. Position 100 out of 267. Hope to get faster in the new year.


----------



## Badger_Boom (27 Dec 2022)

Had my annual bash at the Exmouth Boxing Day fun run. Strava tells me it was 4.2km and I finished it in just less than 23 minutes which seems reasonable given the amount of turkey I consumed the day before.


----------



## Hebe (27 Dec 2022)

Santa brought me a new RonHill running jacket. My current plan is to go back to week 4 or 5 in couch to 5k, starting with next week’s school run. It will have to be on the flat too until I’m a bit more recovered from covid.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Dec 2022)

Friend messaged me to let me know local girl Melissa Courtney ran Poole parkrun in 15:31 on Christmas Eve 😮


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Friend messaged me to let me know local girl Melissa Courtney ran Poole parkrun in 15:31 on Christmas Eve 😮



Wow. The state I’m currently in I don’t think I could even do double her time.


----------



## Chislenko (28 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Wow. The state I’m currently in I don’t think I could even do double her time.



I would also only see her at the start line and never again!! In fact if it was a two lap run I would see her again when she lapped me 😟


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Dec 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I would also only see her at the start line and never again!! In fact if it was a two lap run I would see her again when she lapped me 😟



In saying that I googled her and she is a serious athlete running for her country.


----------



## Spartak (28 Dec 2022)

I ran the Pomphrey Hill Parkrun on Christmas Eve, the fastest time was 15:51...!!!

I took a more leisurely 28:35...


----------



## Chislenko (28 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> In saying that I googled her and she is a serious athlete running for her country.



I am ashamed to say, despite her being a fellow Welsh person, I had not heard of her. You learn something every day.


----------



## cougie uk (28 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Friend messaged me to let me know local girl Melissa Courtney ran Poole parkrun in 15:31 on Christmas Eve 😮



A new World Record and from the photos it starts on bumpy grass as well. Crazy fast.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Dec 2022)

cougie uk said:


> A new World Record and from the photos it starts on bumpy grass as well. Crazy fast.


It’s not the original course which was much faster. Started by the cricked pavilion and two laps of the lake before finishing with almost a complete lap of the cycle track.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2022)

Bloody hell! Kudos indeed.



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cumbria-64134196


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody hell! Kudos indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cumbria-64134196



Wow! he's certainly got the drawn face and staring into the distance look of an endurance runner! Be interesting to hear the behind the scenes stuff such as diet / physio / setbacks / etc
Kudos.


----------



## Mburton1993 (31 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody hell! Kudos indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cumbria-64134196



Blimey every day! Just one a year is a ball ache! Very well done to the bloke, amazing feat.


----------



## cougie uk (31 Dec 2022)

A ridiculously huge achievement. A whole year of marathons and having to work at the same time! 

He's superhuman.


----------



## stephec (31 Dec 2022)

stephec said:


> It's this one, looks a bit hilly but pie and a pint.
> 
> https://www.madbullevents.com/events-1/trails-and-ales-new-years-eve-fell-race-2022



Well there you go, my first, and possibly last, ever race to be run under Fell Racing Association rules.

I met a clubmate at the start so I ran round with her and had a chat rather than go too mad, some parts were that bad it was quicker to walk, and there was that much mud you couldn't always make up time on the downhill sections.

The winner did just over 50 minutes, it took me half that time to queue in the pub afterwards for my pie and pint.


----------



## Jameshow (31 Dec 2022)

stephec said:


> Well there you go, my first, and possibly last, ever race to be run under Fell Racing Association rules.
> 
> I met a clubmate at the start so I ran round with her and had a chat rather than go too mad, some parts were that bad it was quicker to walk, and there was that much mud you couldn't always make up time on the downhill sections.
> 
> ...



Great run! typical fell race by all accounts it's not if but when you take a shoe of bog water or fall waist deep into said bog!!


----------



## stephec (31 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Great run! typical fell race by all accounts it's not if but when you take a shoe of bog water or fall waist deep into said bog!!



Thanks, now that I'm fed and watered I'm thinking about doing it next year as well. 😂


----------



## Jameshow (31 Dec 2022)

stephec said:


> Thanks, now that I'm fed and watered I'm thinking about doing it next year as well. 😂



Try some of the bigger ones - tour of Pendle is only down the road, the lakes aren't far away either. 

Ps start at the back as they are super fit!!!


----------



## Venod (31 Dec 2022)

I am so Jeolous I love fell running but since a cycling accident at the end of 2015 running has took a backseat, hope to get back to it someday, there is nothing like running through wild country enjoying the ups and the downs, I have run on some spectacular countryside,
I realy miss that feeling of I am out here under my own steam and its brilliant
I should try to get back to that moment


----------



## stephec (31 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Try some of the bigger ones - tour of Pendle is only down the road, the lakes aren't far away either.
> 
> Ps start at the back as they are super fit!!!



I'll stick to flat 10Ks for now. 🤣


----------



## Hebe (31 Dec 2022)

Hoping to get my first post covid run in tomorrow morning. Plan is to go back to run/walk intervals and see how it goes.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2022)

It seems to be an appropriate place to post this... _*OMG - Gary McKee ran a marathon every day in 2022!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Jameshow (31 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It seems to be an appropriate place to post this... _*OMG - Gary McKee ran a marathon every day in 2022!!!!!!!!!!!*_



Same as riding 100miles a day tbh!!

Once you get into it, it must become a job.

The risk of self inflicted injury must increase proportionally too, much like the risk of a knock off cycling?


----------



## sevenfourate (31 Dec 2022)

ColinJ said:


> _*OMG - Gary McKee ran a marathon every day in 2022!!!!!!!!!!!*_



Let’s be clear here: this (^^^^^): getting up early - and completing before his shift at work each day !

Terms like epic, superhuman etc are overused and banded around Willy-nilly. This however isn’t one of those occasions.

I’m sure most of us can’t even begin to comprehend. Once; or even for a week. Let alone 365 times on the spin……


----------



## cougie uk (31 Dec 2022)

Thank heavens for small mercies. It could have been a leap year.


----------



## Jameshow (1 Jan 2023)

sevenfourate said:


> Let’s be clear here: this (^^^^^): getting up early - and completing before his shift at work each day !
> 
> Terms like epic, superhuman etc are overused and banded around Willy-nilly. This however isn’t one of those occasions.
> 
> I’m sure most of us can’t even begin to comprehend. Once; or even for a week. Let alone 365 times on the spin……



I'd rather 365 marathons than swim lejog or the Atlantic tbh!!


----------



## Chislenko (1 Jan 2023)

I was always impressed by the marathon running exploits of Eddie Izzard, who to be fair doesn't look like a marathon runner.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2023)

The longest streak I ever did was the Marcothon challenge which involved running every day in December for at least 3 miles. I did it a couple of years, but I found living up here, the weather conditions were the hardest part.


----------



## cougie uk (1 Jan 2023)

Chislenko said:


> I was always impressed by the marathon running exploits of Eddie Izzard, who to be fair doesn't look like a marathon runner.



I got to run with him on one leg - just headed out after work and found him still running. Long days he put in.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> The longest streak I ever did was the Marcothon challenge which involved running every day in December for at least 3 miles. I did it a couple of years, but I found living up here, the weather conditions were the hardest part.



I once did a nine day streak of long distance running, by the end my ankle was quite painful and an X ray a few weeks later revealed that I'd been developing stress fractures. I certainly wouldn't have been able to continue for many more days.


----------



## Chislenko (1 Jan 2023)

cougie uk said:


> I got to run with him on one leg -



Did you manage to keep up with him running on one leg 😊


----------



## Jameshow (1 Jan 2023)

Tenkaykev said:


> I once did a nine day streak of long distance running, by the end my ankle was quite painful and an X ray a few weeks later revealed that I'd been developing stress fractures. I certainly wouldn't have been able to continue for many more days.



Me to my ankles aren't up for much training so mix it up with cycling!


----------



## sevenfourate (1 Jan 2023)

Jameshow said:


> Me to my ankles aren't up for much training so mix it up with cycling!



Not sure about you James; but I’m nearly 52 and have always been ‘sporty’. Playing one Professionally for a living for a number of years infact. Although my knees are not bad at all - I’m also aware how quickly high impact activity could (now) affect them / me…..

So these days it’s either cycling or some reasonably gentle walking (8.2 miles in 2 hours 2 mins this Morning for example).

Anyway - I couldn’t find a topic about ‘walking’ on here. Are those that exercise their legs at a slightly slower pace welcomed in this corner of the internet ? 🤣


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2023)

sevenfourate said:


> Anyway - I couldn’t find a topic about ‘walking’ on here. Are those that exercise their legs at a slightly slower pace welcomed in this corner of the internet ? 🤣



There was a side forum at one time for walking and running but it never seemed to generate much interest sadly and has now gone.

I do lots of walking too and really enjoy it.


----------



## sevenfourate (1 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> There was a side forum at one time for walking and running but it never seemed to generate much interest sadly and has now gone.
> 
> I do lots of walking too and really enjoy it.



Interesting ! Good to hear from a fellow plodder too…..

Politician by any chance ? You dodged answering my question nicely 🙋‍♂️ 🤣


----------



## Hebe (1 Jan 2023)

I did my first post covid run today, much slower than pre-covid but I didn't need to do any walk intervals. About 3.5k in 25 minutes.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2023)

sevenfourate said:


> Interesting ! Good to hear from a fellow plodder too…..
> 
> Politician by any chance ? You dodged answering my question nicely 🙋‍♂️ 🤣



Walkers welcome? I’d like to think so but with so many threads getting moderated for going off topic who knows


----------



## sevenfourate (1 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> Walkers welcome? I’d like to think so but with so many threads getting moderated for going off topic who knows



Perhaps I’d better lay low and keep my sedentary activity to myself then…..😂😎


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2023)

sevenfourate said:


> Perhaps I’d better lay low and keep my sedentary activity to myself then…..😂😎



Maybe whoever started the thread could change it to runners or walkers. I’m sure there’s loads of us who walk too.


----------



## Chislenko (1 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> Walkers welcome? I’d like to think so but with so many threads getting moderated for going off topic who knows



Careful Mo, you will be incurring the moderators wrath!


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (1 Jan 2023)

Did a New Year’s Day parkrun today. 

Was staying at my son’s and ran the 4.5k to the start and the same back again. 

Hilly course and was happy with my 35th out of 153 finish.


----------



## Chislenko (1 Jan 2023)

Regular.Cyclist said:


> Did a New Year’s Day parkrun today.
> 
> Was staying at my son’s and ran the 4.5k to the start and the same back again.
> 
> Hilly course and was happy with my 35th out of 153 finish.



I've not done one of these but apparently there is one in the city I live just outside every Saturday. Think I will give it a go, having some other people to run with (lag behind in my case) must be so much better than solo running.


----------



## Jameshow (1 Jan 2023)

I walk when the hill gets too steep!! 

I must be getting old when I call walking the dog exercise!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2023)

Jameshow said:


> I must be getting old when I call walking the dog exercise!


No, getting old is when you get tired just reading about somebody else walking their dog!


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jan 2023)

Chislenko said:


> Careful Mo, you will be incurring the moderators wrath!



I'd take the moderators to task in that case. Walking is a strategy that is recognised in endurance running events, Jeff Galloway being one of the most well known for his run / walk training plans which are highly regarded. It's a strategy I've used several times in the past both in training and competition.

*Just a quick edit to say that quite a few people have achieved Marathon PB's using the run / walk strategy.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2023)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'd take the moderators to task in that case. Walking is a strategy that is recognised in endurance running events, Jeff Galloway being one of the most well known for his run / walk training plans which are highly regarded. It's a strategy I've used several times in the past both in training and competition.



Funnily enough one of the Facebook groups I follow have a few suggesting his method. It may well be what I have to do when I start back.


----------



## sevenfourate (1 Jan 2023)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'd take the moderators to task in that case. Walking is a strategy that is recognised in endurance running events, Jeff Galloway being one of the most well known for his run / walk training plans which are highly regarded. It's a strategy I've used several times in the past both in training and competition.



Good to hear. I’d think it would be pretty hard to distinguish the overlaps between walking, speed walking, endurance running and running etc to the average amateur Athlete. 

What’s one for me; is quite another for someone else……


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> Funnily enough one of the Facebook groups I follow have a few suggesting his method. It may well be what I have to do when I start back.



It's sometimes referred to as " Jeffing " Mo, in acknowledgement of Geoff Galloways training plans that incorporate the strategy ( not to be confused with " Effing and Jeffing " which you do when it all goes wrong... )


----------



## Hebe (2 Jan 2023)

I'm still really chuffed with yesterday's little run. I like how the endorphins hang around for a while.


----------



## Spartak (2 Jan 2023)

5K this morning in 30 minutes... 
I'm happy with that


----------



## multitool (2 Jan 2023)

Yep. Love a run. Worked it up to half marathon distance in about 5 months in 2021, then big lay-offs through injury/illness and forgot to restart. Trail running mostly once I break the crust a few times with the flat cycle path near here.

In 50s so really beed to strengthen/stretch but am a bit lazy about it atm.


----------



## Spartak (3 Jan 2023)

multitool said:


> Yep. Love a run. Worked it up to half marathon distance in about 5 months in 2021, then big lay-offs through injury/illness and forgot to restart. Trail running mostly once I break the crust a few times with the flat cycle path near here.
> 
> In 50s so really beed to strengthen/stretch but am a bit lazy about it atm.



I started running in my early 50 's just before the Lockdown. 
Took a while to get going, had lots of injuries but seemed to have built up my strength now & regularly run 5K' s with the odd 10K now & again. I've managed one half marathon distance. 

For 2023 I'm going to enter the Chew Valley 10K again, ran it in 2022 in a time of 1:00:40 so aiming to go under the hour on this hilly event. Might also try a Half marathon event later in the year, bit gutted to be missing the Doynton Hilly Hard Half Marathon next month but with the amount of rain ☔ falling presenting it might be a blessing in disguise... 😉


----------



## Spartak (3 Jan 2023)

Spartak said:


> I started running in my early 50 's just before the Lockdown.
> Took a while to get going, had lots of injuries but seemed to have built up my strength now & regularly run 5K' s with the odd 10K now & again. I've managed one half marathon distance.
> 
> For 2023 I'm going to enter the Chew Valley 10K again, ran it in 2022 in a time of 1:00:40 so aiming to go under the hour on this hilly event. Might also try a Half marathon event later in the year, bit gutted to be missing the Doynton Hilly Hard Half Marathon next month but with the amount of rain ☔ falling presenting it might be a blessing in disguise... 😉



Approx. 8 times a year I travel to Europe for meetings and if I'm unable to hire a bike when I'm there, I just pack my trainers and do a run whilst I'm there, over the last couple of years I've ran in Germany, France & Belguim.
Nice way of relaxing rather than sitting in a hotel room / bar !


----------



## Tiggy (Saturday at 07:14)

Tiggy said:


> I had to check who wrote this before I replied in case it was me last night. I'm in the same position. I've got a week of no work so I have time to recover if it goes wrong. After 2 years of Long Covid it's worth a try to see if it makes a difference.



Well, I went and did the C25K first run with Long Covid. Turns out it was a very bad idea. Felt terrible for the next 2 days. At least I know not to try it again.


----------



## Tenkaykev (Saturday at 07:20)

Tiggy said:


> Well, I went and did the C25K first run with Long Covid. Turns out it was a very bad idea. Felt terrible for the next 2 days. At least I know not to try it again.



When I caught Covid a few months back I waited until I felt fully recovered before venturing out for a run. Turns out I wasn’t fully recovered as I got jelly legs after a couple of hundred metres. I dropped back to walking and built back up from there.


----------



## Jameshow (Saturday at 07:33)

Tenkaykev said:


> When I caught Covid a few months back I waited until I felt fully recovered before venturing out for a run. Turns out I wasn’t fully recovered as I got jelly legs after a couple of hundred metres. I dropped back to walking and built back up from there.



Good idea do 500m walk / run intervals.


----------



## Tenkaykev (Saturday at 07:57)

Jameshow said:


> Good idea do 500m walk / run intervals.



Even 500m was too taxing. I started bout 100m run / 300m walk and gradually altered the ratio as the fitness started to improve. 
Frustrating as I'd managed to build up to a ( slow ) 20k run before contracting Covid.


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (Monday at 18:43)

Just entered the ballot for the Great North Run. Tried twice already without success so hopefully third time lucky!


----------

